# Fischerprüfung NRW



## Denni_Lo

Sodele, will mal meine Posts zusammenfügen die ich bis her zu diesem Thema so geschrieben habe.

Der eigentliche Prüfungsablauf im kurzen Schnelldurchlauf:

Theorie:
hier starten alle Prüflinge gleichzeitig, wer zuerst abgibt und besteht mahlt zuerst im praktischen Teil. Auch hier gilt: pfuschen = nach hause gehen beim erwischt werden, hatte da einen Spezi dabei...

Praxis:
besteht aus 2 oder 3 Teilen.

1 Teil:
Fischbilderkennung
wird von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde unterschiedlich gehandhabt, viele haben bereits einige Bildtafeln umgedreht da liegen, einige dürfen aus dem kompletten Set aussuchen. Es sind 6 Tafeln von denen man 4 richtig benennen muß. 

ACHTUNG: beim Karpfen handelt es sich um den Wildkarpfen, sollte man sagen, sonst kommen Fragen

2 Teil:
Gerätezusammenstellung
man zieht eine Aufgabe, oder bekommt eine aufs Auge gedrückt, je nach Prüfer.

Eines bleibt aber immer: zusammenbauen oder nicht: das hängt ganz von den folgenden Faktoren ab:

Deckenhöhe des Raumes: 
ist es ein Neubau mit 2,55 m Deckenhöhe ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das man irgendeine Rute zusammenbauen muß. Alle Ruten sind über 2,40 m

Laune des Prüfers: 
ist man einer der ersten, hat man meist Glück, da will der schnell durch und sofern man bei der Gerätezusammenstellung keinen Bock geschossen hat winkt er einen sofort durch.

Man selbst:
hat man etwas falsch gemacht, wird durch den Zusammenbau dem Prüfling die Möglichkeit gegeben den Fehler zu korrigieren.

Generelle Einstellung der Prüfungskommission:
wieder Gemeindeabhängig, einige lassen jeden zusammenbauen.


> Es kann passieren das der Prüfer Fragen stellt, diese können sein:Warum Stahlforfach beim Barschangeln (Antwort: selbe Köder wie beim Hecht, kann ja mal passieren das einer kommt)
> Warum muß ein Knoten halten (Antwort: Blei ist ein Schwermetall und sollte nicht in unsere Gewässer zusätzlich eingeführt werden, Schnur = Gefahr für Tierwelt)usw.





> was ist in der Prüfung mit Knoten werden die noch abverlangt ?? muss man sie speziell für die Prüfung können und dort vorführen



Knoten sind Bestandteil der praktischen Prüfung.Man sollte mindestens die folgenden Knoten können:

Schlaufenknoten
Blutknoten 
Plättchenhakenknoten
Clinchknoten -> Palomarknoten oder Trileneknoten sind mE wesentlich besser.

Hier mal ein Link zu einer guten Knotenkunde:

http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/anglerknoten.html



> Es ist aber noch niemand durchgerauscht weil er die Knoten nicht konnte.



Teil 3 – evtl. optional
findet *ausschließlich nur dann statt* wenn kein Zusammenbau der Rute stattgefunden hat. In den meisten Fällen wird man einen Wirbel an einer Schnur befestigen müssen, da keiner der Prüfer es riskieren will das sich einer der Prüflinge selbst hakt. Meiner hat große Augen gemacht als ich dem ein komplettes Vorfach mit Plättchenhaken angebunden in die Hand gab. 



> wir haben keine Pflaster dabei, das hätte blutig enden können



Hat man das alles geschafft ist man soweit, man hat bestanden.



> Die zusammenstellung der Ruten wie Läuft das ab haben die da 10 Ruten und das material ,Rollen,schnüre usw., stehn oder muss mans nur auf dem Papier aufschreiben



Geräte wie Ruten, Rollen, Blei, Wirbel usw. sind vorhanden. 

Vorgehen mal im kurzen:

Es muß eine von 10 Aufgaben zusammen gestellt/zusammen gebaut werden. Dabei gilt folgendes als besonders wichtig:

Kescher
Maßband
Fischtöter
Hakenlöser 
*
Genau das ist das „Heilige Gerät“ wie mein Kursleiter immer sagte. Wer die Reihenfolge nicht drauf hatte durfte gehen da durchgerauscht.*

Reihenfolge wie folgt:

Landen => messen => betäuben => töten => abhaken

!!! ES WIRD IMMER VON EINEM MAßIGEN FISCH AUSGEGANGEN !!!

im Detail

Kescher 


> beim Brandungsangeln entfällt der Kescher komplett
> beim Pilken entfällt der Kescher, dafür ist das Gaff hinzulegen
> beim Fliegenfischen ist es der Wattkescher


Maßband
Fischtöter
Messer
Hakenlöser


> Bei Weißfisch sind es die Plastik Teile und die Arterienklemme
> bei Raubfischen ist es die Lösezange, beim Hecht muß man noch die Rachensperre vor die Lösezange legen.
> 
> Es reicht absolut wen man nur einen Hakenlöser hinlegt, in den meisten Fällen würde ich dazu raten die Arterienklemme zu wählen, beim Raubfisch ist es eben die Lösezange




Dann:

Rute
Rolle
Schnur

usw. Je nach Aufgabe Pose, Blei etc.

Hier die Aufgaben:

1:

Stellen Sie eine beringte leichte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

2:
Stellen Sie eine Schwingspitzenrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

3: Stellen Sie eine Angelrute zum Fang von Karpfen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

4:
Stellen Sie eine Grundrute zum Fang von Aalen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

5:
Stellen Sie eine Spinnrute zum Fang von Hechten und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

6: 
Stellen Sie eine Spinnrute zum Fang von Barschen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

7:
Stellen Sie eine Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen (Trockenfischen) und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

8:
Stellen Sie eine Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen (Naßfischen) und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

9:
Stellen Sie eine Angelrute zum Fang von Dorschen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

10:
Stellen Sie eine Brandungsrute zum Fang von Plattfischen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen

Lösungen:

http://asv-werne-lippetal.de/pruefung.htm

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html <= mit Bildern

Anmerkungen zu den Rollen:

Aufgabe 3, 4 und 5 ist die selbe Rolle, eine Stationärrolle

Aufgabe 10 hat zwar die selbe Tragkraft der Schnur aber es ist eine wesentlich größere Rolle, ist die größte Stationärrolle die dort gibt.
Hier paar Hilfen zu den Ruten:
Meist steht auf den Ruten schon wofür die da sind, achte auf Bezeichnungen wie:

Feeder, Quiver, Winkelpicker = Aufgabe 2
Pilk oder Boat = Bootsrute
Surf = Brandungsrute
Stip = Aufgaben 1 + 3
Spin = Aufgaben 5 + 6

Wahrscheinlich wird es nur 9 Ruten geben, die Fliegenrute wird allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur 1x vorhanden sein.

*
Anmerkungen allgemein: immer erst das Heilige Klimbim (Kescher, Maßband, Fischtöter usw.) hinlegen, dann zur Rute greifen.*



> Kosten:
> 
> 30 EURO für die Prüfung selbst und nochmals 10 oder 30 EURO für den Schein. Sofern die Prüfer auf Zack sind kriegt man den Schein direkt vor Ort (Passfoto vorausgesetzt)
> 
> 10 EUR für einen Jahresschein
> 30 EURO für einen Fünfjahresschein
> 
> Sind die nicht auf zack, so muß man mit dem Zeugnis zum Amt laufen und sich dort den Schein ausstellen lassen, dann sind erst dann die Gebühren für den Schein fällig.




Hier noch ein Link zu den Fragen die in der Theorie vorkommen:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html

Bitte weiter verfolständigen/korrigieren

EDIT:
habe die nützlichen Links alle mal hier zusammengeführt



Dany73 schrieb:


> *Vorbereitungslehrgänge in Leverkusen auf die Fischerprüfung in NRW*
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Es werden folgende Kursvarianten angeboten:[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Abendkurse[/FONT]*
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif](an insgesamt 24 Abenden)
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Der klassische und ausführliche Weg zur Fischerprüfung"[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]oder[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Intensivkurse* "An einem Wochenende zum Prüfungserfolg"
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Weitere Infos unter:[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]www.fischerkurse-leverkusen.de[/FONT]​






lute schrieb:


> ich kann da nur zu diesen netten programm von angelsport moritz raten. ist umsonst download bar
> 
> http://www.moritz-international.de/new/uploads/media/fischerpruefung.zip





KillerPueppi schrieb:


> steht hier in dem Thread glaub ich schon : www.fangplatz.de , da kann man sich kostenlos registrieren udn dann die Theorie und die Rutenzusammenstellung üben.





bigdet1973 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich habe mich hier http://www.blinker.de/default1.php angemeldet. Einfach auf Fischerüfung klicken und los gehts.Ich habe meine Prüfung am Dienstag bestanden und diese seite hat mir dabei sehr geholfen.:vik:Gruß Det#6





bernie1 schrieb:


> Schau Hier
> 
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html






flasha schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Montag die Prüfung in Iserlohn  Theorie war relativ einfach wenn man sich zuhause gut vorbereitet hat. Hab mit folgendem Link dafür gelernt:
> 
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html
> 
> Nach ein paar Durchgängen hat man sich die Fragen schon so eingeprägt das es von alleine läuft.
> 
> Die Praxis war auch einfach. 4 Fische erkennen und dann noch eine leichte Spinnrute zusammenstellen. In 5min war es geschafft und ich bin nun endlich stolzer Besitzer des Fischereischeins
> 
> Ich habe folgende Fischkarten zum lernen genommen:
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_1.jpg
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_2.jpg
> 
> Die haben mir super geholfen!Hoffe sie kann dem einen oder anderen auch helfen
> 
> MFG
> flasha


----------



## hannes

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*

#6


aber der Link zu den Knoten funzt nicht


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*

Mist stimmt, grade editiert

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Prüfungsvorbereiter im Raum Leverkusen/Gladbach/Köln:

www.fischerkurse-leverkusen.de

Habe meinen "Crashkurs" dort gemacht und muß sagen, wer danach durchfällt dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Justhon

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*

Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung, es ist alles drin was man wissen muss.
Ich weiß nicht, aber bei uns im Kurs haben wir ein Blatt bekommen, bei dem zusätzlich die verschiedenen Köder für die Angelarten aufgezählt waren...ist das auch noch wichtig (bzw sollte man das hier reineditieren?)

Und, warum ist die Reihenfolge des 'heiligen Geräts' so wichtig?


MfG Justus


----------



## Elfchen_19

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*



Justhon schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung, es ist alles drin was man wissen muss.
> ...
> Und, warum ist die Reihenfolge des 'heiligen Geräts' so wichtig?
> 
> 
> MfG Justus



Stimmt - Denni - 1 A !!!!

@ Justhon

Weil Du waidgerecht vorgehen sollst, also nicht zuerst keschern, dann Betäubungsschlag, Herzstich und dann erst messen - könnte für ein untermaßiges Exemplar quasi "zu spät" sein |supergri.

Eddy #h


----------



## Justhon

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Stimmt - Denni - 1 A !!!!
> 
> @ Justhon
> 
> Weil Du waidgerecht vorgehen sollst, also nicht zuerst keschern, dann Betäubungsschlag, Herzstich und dann erst messen - könnte für ein untermaßiges Exemplar quasi "zu spät" sein |supergri.
> 
> Eddy #h





Okay, dankeschön!
So hab ichs nich betrachtet, aber jetz hab ich ne Eselsbrücke, damit ichs mir merken kann|supergri

MfG


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*

@Justhon:

Ich editier das nicht mehr, wäre Unsinn da ich die für die Prüfung gültigen Köder nicht mehr weiß. Beim Raubfisch könnte ich die gerade so noch zusammenkriegen aber sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich total daneben liegen. Ihr wißt ja Prüfung ist für den Schein, die Praxis sieht anders aus 

Wer es weiß sollte es hier posten, ist ja auch so gedacht das es hier von vielen, die in NRW die Prüfung gemacht haben, die Erfahrungen einfließen sollten.  Mit Links zu den Prüfungsvorbereitern, eventuellen Besonderheiten usw.

Also Mädelz und Männers haut fleißig in die Tasten

EDIT:
was mir gerade so einfällt, ein Vorbereitungskurs ist in NRW nicht Pflicht. Man braucht sich lediglich bei der zuständigen Behörde der Stadt/Kreis anzumelden. Jeder der die Meinung vertritt er kann die Prüfung bestehen darf teilnehmen.


----------



## Justhon

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*

Das mit den Ködern wäre eigentlich kein Problem, das Blatt liegt eine Etage unter mir. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir die entsprechenden Köder per PM zusenden!


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*

Mensch, warum soll ich die ganze Arbeit machen, haut mal selbst in die Tasten :vik:


----------



## Justhon

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Mensch, warum soll ich die ganze Arbeit machen, haut mal selbst in die Tasten :vik:



Ist ja gut|supergri


Dann poste ichs morgen abend, heute auf jeden Fall nichtmehr


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Fischereiprüfung NRW – Links, Erfahrungen, Berichte*

Super, dass das hier schon so gut funzt, und gleich mit ordentlicher Struktur! 

Besten Dank an Euch! #6  #6  #6


----------



## Dany73

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

*Vorbereitungslehrgänge in Leverkusen auf die Fischerprüfung in NRW*


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Es werden folgende Kursvarianten angeboten:[/FONT]

*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Abendkurse[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif](an insgesamt 24 Abenden) 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Der klassische und ausführliche Weg zur Fischerprüfung"[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]oder[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Intensivkurse* "An einem Wochenende zum Prüfungserfolg"
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Weitere Infos unter:[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]www.fischerkurse-leverkusen.de[/FONT]​


----------



## Justhon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Köder für die einzelnen Ruten:

*leichte beringte Stipprute* für Brassen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern:


Teig, Made, Wurm, Kartoffel*


Karpfenrute:

*Teig, Made, Wurm Kartoffel*


Schwingspitzenrute *für Brassen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern:

Teig, Made, Wurm, Kartoffel
*

Spinnrute* für Flussbarsch:

Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Twister


*Spinnrute für Hechte:

*Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Twister

*
Dorschrute:

*Pilker


*Grundrute *für Aal:

Wurm, toter (!!!) Fisch


*Brandungsrute:

*Wurm, toter (!!!) Fisch

*
Fliegenrute *zum Trockenfischen:

Trockenfliege (abstehend)


*Fliegenrute* zum Nassfischen:

Trockenfliege (eng anliegend)


----------



## lute

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich kann da nur zu diesen netten programm von angelsport moritz raten. ist umsonst download bar

http://www.moritz-international.de/new/uploads/media/fischerpruefung.zip


----------



## bigdet1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo
Also ich meine die Karpfenrute hat:Teig*,Mais**,*Wurm ,Kartoffel
*Spinnrute für Hechte:
*Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Twister,und Toter Köderfisch
*Brandungsrute:
*Wattwurm, toter Köderfisch.
Gruß Det


----------



## lute

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



bigdet1973 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich meine die Karpfenrute hat:Teig*,Mais**,*Wurm ,Kartoffel



so ist es #6



bigdet1973 schrieb:


> *Spinnrute für Hechte:
> *Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Twister,und Toter Köderfisch



Twister ist leider falsch, gehört nicht dazu 




bigdet1973 schrieb:


> *Brandungsrute:
> *Wattwurm, toter Köderfisch.
> Gruß Det



völlig richtig


----------



## bigdet1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo
Also in meinen unterlagen steht:
Spinnrute zum Fang von Hechten:Kunstköder (Groß)Blinker,Spinner,wobbler,Twister,toter Köderfisch.
Gruß Det


----------



## lute

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hm in meinen stehts ohne twister |kopfkrat najo wird wohl nicht so wichtig sein |wavey:







ha, und das nach 5 jahren prüfung^^ hätte nicht gedacht dass ichs noch drauf hab


----------



## Michel81

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ist zwar eine konkurrenzseite, aber das prüfungstraining ist sehr gut: http://www.fangplatz.de/


----------



## Steffi1974

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo ihr Angler,

eine Frage hab ich da mal: Ich habe morgen früh Prüfung und würde gerne wissen, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe? Zuerst lege ich das Zubehör hin und fang dann erst mit der Rute an?

Danke und Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein erst das „Heilige Gerät“ also Kescher, Maßband, Fischtöter, Hakenlöser

Dann zur Rute usw.


----------



## angelndes_sofa

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zum Glück hab ich das alles hinter mir |rolleyes


----------



## Goggo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lute schrieb:


> ich kann da nur zu diesen netten programm von angelsport moritz raten. ist umsonst download bar
> 
> http://www.moritz-international.de/new/uploads/media/fischerpruefung.zip


Ist nicht schlecht, habe aber ein paar kleine Fehler beim praktischen Teil entdeckt- (zB Fliegenschnur bei Barschrute)
Gut sind die Bildtafeln.
Sind bei der Prüfung auf den Bildtafeln auch die maximalgrößen der Fische angegeben? Das würde helfen


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja sind sie, aber mal ganz ehrlich, wofür braucht man die, lernt mal bisi mehr.


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Suche Verein oder Stadt in NRW die die Prüfungen im Frühjahr abnehmen.

Weiß einer wo das geht?
Bein uns erst wieder NOV nächstes Jahr.
Hilfe,will anfang des Jahres angeln.


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nachbargemeinden abklappern, ist das efektivste. Im März sind wohl welche bei uns.


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@ Denni Lo : Haste da genauere Info`s zu!?


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nee aber Herr Pritschins:

http://www.fischerkurse-leverkusen.de/


----------



## DHK

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,
war nicht so schlimm.

Ich habe die Prüfung geschafft

Gruß Dirk#6


----------



## askja

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

meine Prüfung steht Ende November an und da ich an einem Kurs nicht teilnehmen kann, wollte ich hier was fragen.

Warum soll man zuerst das "Heilige Gerät" hinlegen und danach erst die Rute/Rolle usw. Ich hätte mich aus dem Bauch raus entsprechend der Reihenfolge im "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" vorgearbeitet. |kopfkrat

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## WallerKalle04

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weil der rest der rute angepasst wird!|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



askja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Prüfung steht Ende November an und da ich an einem Kurs nicht teilnehmen kann, wollte ich hier was fragen.
> 
> Warum soll man zuerst das "Heilige Gerät" hinlegen und danach erst die Rute/Rolle usw. Ich hätte mich aus dem Bauch raus entsprechend der Reihenfolge im "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" vorgearbeitet. |kopfkrat
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Andrea



Dafür sprechen eigentlich 2 Gründe.

1 Grund
Das Heilige Gerät muß der Angelart angepasst sein, also beim Pilken Gaf, beim Fliegenfischen Watkescher usw.

2 Grund
Der wichtigste Grund hierfür, auch wen es keiner glaubt bzw. nicht bemerkt: die Prüfer gucken genau an was man da treibt, sind ja meist alteingesessene Haudegen in ihrem Fach. Durch das zuerst hinlegen des heiligen Klimbims hat man einen imaginären Pluspunkt der evtl. notwendig werden kann. Weidgerechtigkeit ist das Zauberwort.


----------



## nikmark

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Rocky71 schrieb:


> Suche Verein oder Stadt in NRW die die Prüfungen im Frühjahr abnehmen.
> 
> Weiß einer wo das geht?
> Bein uns erst wieder NOV nächstes Jahr.
> Hilfe,will anfang des Jahres angeln.



Das nächste bei Dortmund wäre Altena. 
Die prüfen auch im Frühjahr.

Nikmark


----------



## askja

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Antworten. 

Dass das Zubehör genauso wie Angel/Rolle usw. auch zum Zielfisch passen muß ist mir klar. Aber das man "Bonuspunkte" bekommt wenn man erst das Zubehör hinlegt, finde ich interessant.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## druide

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, hat jemand ein Programm oder sowas womit ich mich auf die Fischerprüfung NRW vorbeireiten kann. Mir ist es etwas zu lästig mit diesen kleinen Heft zu arbeiten. 
Besten Dank schon mal !


----------



## KillerPueppi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

steht hier in dem Thread glaub ich schon : www.fangplatz.de , da kann man sich kostenlos registrieren udn dann die Theorie und die Rutenzusammenstellung üben.


----------



## bigdet1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo
Also ich habe mich hier http://www.blinker.de/default1.php angemeldet. Einfach auf Fischerüfung klicken und los gehts.Ich habe meine Prüfung am Dienstag bestanden und diese seite hat mir dabei sehr geholfen.:vik:Gruß Det#6


----------



## KillerPueppi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dort wird ebenfals das Angebot von fangplatz.de verwendet, mann kann es also auch direkt dort nutzen


----------



## bernie1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



druide schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand ein Programm oder sowas womit ich mich auf die Fischerprüfung NRW vorbeireiten kann. Mir ist es etwas zu lästig mit diesen kleinen Heft zu arbeiten.
> Besten Dank schon mal !


 

Schau Hier

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html


----------



## joeundangel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen ,
ICH HABS GESCHAFFT .
Heute um 16:45 Ortszeit habe ich ,mein Zeugniss erhalten .
Jetzt nur noch zum Amt und den Fischereischein holen .
War alles halb so schlimm . Was mich wohl störte das ich dem Prüfer kein lächeln abgewinnen konnte und die Angaben im Prüfungsvorbereitungsbuch waren nicht so 100%tig. Z.B. hab ich im Buch gelernt das die Schwingspitzenrute bis 20 gr. hat. In der Prüfung war nur eine mit 80 gr Wurfgewicht .Aber was soll`s jetzt hab ich den Lappen ja. 
Hey Bernie brauchst du immer noch ein Programm ???


----------



## joeundangel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sorry Bernie , ich mein natürlich Druide


----------



## v8lowrider

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo ich bin mal ganz ehrlich die montagen kann ich fast garnicht und ich habe auch keine möglichkeit sie zu üben das heisst im grunde für mich pech gehabt oder?????


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nein heißt es nicht, lese die erste Seite und bei evtl. Interesse ne PN an mich, habe hier noch Kram rumliegen. Sollte für NRW ausreichen


----------



## joey13

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo
ich habe heute meine Prüfung bestanden und wollte einen Dank aussprechen an alle die hier gepostet haben. 
Insbesondere die Links zu den Angelelvereinen mit ihren wirklich gut gemachten Seiten haben mir beim Lernen sehr geholfen.

Bis denn
Knut


----------



## David Kanal

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung:m




Wünsch dir Petri Heil und ne menge Fisch ....





Mfg David


----------



## Checco

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6.


----------



## Mihawk87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Muß man die Fischereiprüfung in der Stadt machen in der man wohnt und kann mann sich auch nur zur Prüfung anmelden und theroie halt zuhause lernen???


----------



## Marijano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Mihawk87 schrieb:


> Muß man die Fischereiprüfung in der Stadt machen in der man wohnt und kann mann sich auch nur zur Prüfung anmelden und theroie halt zuhause lernen???


 

Kannst sie auch in einer Nachbarstadt machen, muss dir nur ne Ausnahmegenehmigung von der Fischereibehörde deiner Stadt holen. Ist aber kein Problem, habe es auch gemacht.


----------



## Little Fisherman

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So hallo Boardies!

Wollte nur kurz bescheid geben dass ich am donnerstag in meschede die fischereiprüfung erfolgreich bestanden habe =):


MfG Little Fisherman


----------



## Global Playboy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Little Fisherman schrieb:


> So hallo Boardies!
> 
> Wollte nur kurz bescheid geben dass ich am donnerstag in meschede die fischereiprüfung erfolgreich bestanden habe =):
> 
> 
> MfG Little Fisherman



Na dann,
herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil.
Bin froh das ich meine Prüfung Anfang 1998 gemacht habe, kurz bevor die Regeln verschärft wurden.
Aber scheint ja auch nicht viel schwerer geworden zu sein.


----------



## Checco

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6.
Viele dicke Fische


----------



## Glöckchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habe am Samstag zusammen mit meiner Tochter die Prüfung in NRW gemacht und bestanden.

Kann jedem nur empfehlen, den hier vorgeschlagenen Link zu Angelsport Moritz zu nutzen - das sind exakt die Prüfungsfragen - damit besteht man wirklich "mit links" - meine Tochter hat den Stoff in zwei Tagen - ich allerdings in zwei Wochen - reingepaukt und wir haben auf Anhieb fehlerlos bestanden. 

Ich hatte dummerweise noch ein Buch im Angelladen gekauft mit angeblich den "Original Prüfungsfragen" - waren viel schwerer - hätte es mir sparen können, die auch noch zu lernen. Und diese Fragen wurden auch nicht abgefragt.

Was ein bisschen blöd ist, ist die Fischkunde - die Fische auf den Karten bei der Prüfung sehen leider etwas anders aus als im Computerprogramm - da haben wir alle vier - mein Mann, Sohn, Tochter und ich - uns ein klein wenig schwer getan - hingekriegt haben wir's aber alle.

In dem Programm steht auch genau, welche Ruten und Köder etc. ihr braucht - alles ganz easy.

Und Ausnahmegenehmigung für Abnahme der Prüfung in einer anderen Gemeinde geht auch - allerdings kostet das 10 € extra.

So - und nun allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## xMaTuX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hi leute 
bin neu hier =) schönes forum ! 
ich habe den anmeldetermin für juni leider verpasst ... =( 
gibt es einen termin im juli oder so  weil der nächte in düsseldorf ist erst im oktober ... #q  könnte auch in ner anderen stadt sein und ich will keinen lehrgang mitmachen 

vielen dank


----------



## Smasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das mit den Fischtafeln ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Viele Fische sehen auf anderen Karten teilweise völlig anders aus (zumindest für Anfänger, wie mich). Das mit den Ruten ist auch so ne Sache, ich weiß welche ich nehmen muss, von der Theorie her, aber hab kein schimmer wie sie so wirklich aussehen. Hab nur en paar mal als Kind mit meinem Vater geangelt, was doch schon länger her ist. Kollege meinte, Angelprüfung wäre kein Problem, aber genau wegen solchen Sachen wie oben hab ich immer ein bisschen Angst 

Hab jetz Dienstag Prüfung, also quasi 2 Tage noch ...


----------



## Glöckchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi Smasha,

ich drück dir die Daumen! #6
Gut - dass mit den Abbildungen war wirklich ein bisschen blöd - aber du musst ja auch nur 4 von 6 Fischen erkennen - und das schaffst du sicher!

Und was die Angelruten betrifft: es steht doch alles drauf! Ich würde auch so auf den ersten Blick nicht unterscheiden können, welche Angel wofür ist - natürlich fehlt mir da noch die Erfahrung. Aber in der Theorie haben wir doch gelernt, welche Länge und welches Wurfgewicht für welchen Fisch benötigt wird - und diese Angaben stehen doch auf den Angeln drauf. Ebenso das Zubehör - das ist doch alles in Originalverpackung oder Döschen mit Beschriftung! Ich hatte vorher auch Schiss - wenn ich so in den Angelkasten meines Göttergatten gucke - Himmel, woher soll ich denn wissen, welcher Haken welche Größe hat oder welches Blei welches Gewicht? Aber bei der Prüfung liegt das alles beschriftet da.

Allerdings versuch mal rauszukriegen, ob du die Angel auch zusammenbauen musst. Da du aus Menden kommst, nehme ich an, du machst die Prüfung in Siegburg? Ich war letzten Monat in Bonn. Da mussten wir die benötigten Sachen nur zusammenlegen. Ich hab mal gehört, in Siegburg müsse man die Angel auch zusammenbauen! Aber im Prinzip ist das ja auch kein Problem.

Bei meiner Tochter hat der Prüfer auch noch ein bisschen genauer nachgefragt - z.B. was sie denn mit untermaßigem Fisch mache. Na klar - zurücksetzen. Und wie genau? Er wollte hören, dass sie vorsichtig mit nassen Händen den Haken löst etc. Aber gut - ich denk mal, das sind Dinge, die wir doch auch alle wissen?! Die Prüfer sind auch nur Menschen - mein Töchterchen hatte z.B. bei der Rute versehentlich zwei Spitzen gegriffen, die von der nebenliegenden hatte sie mitgepackt und hat es im ersten Moment nicht gemerkt. Durchfallen tut man damit nicht gleich! Der Prüfer forderte sie auf, alles noch mal zu überprüfen - als sie sicher meinte, da fehle doch nichts, meinte er, man könne auch zuviel nehmen. Da erst hat sie es gesehen. Da war es auch okay!

Also keine Panik - du schaffst das schon!:vik:


----------



## Smasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alles beschriftet??? Okay, dann wirts ja wirklich einfach. Prüfung mach ich in Iserlohn. Nicht in Siegburg. Kollege meinte nur zusammen legen. Aber selbst zusammen bauen wäre kein Problem. Is ja nicht so das ich noch nie geangelt hätte. Werden Knoten auch gefragt??? Ich kann nur ein paar (Blutknoten,clinchknote,tranelenknoten und wie ich halt ne schlaufe mache, plättchenhaken und öhrhaken sind auch kein Thema). Naja, hoffen wirs beste


----------



## Smasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So Leute,
ich bin da sowas von durchgerannt, ich konnts am ende selbst kaum glauben. 7 Minuten für Theorie, 4 Minuten Praxis, fertig 
Man war ich erleichtert, und es wirklich leichter als man denkt!!!
Direkt 5 Jahresschein geholt, Tageskarte für Kanal und Freitag gehts los


----------



## flasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hatte am Montag die Prüfung in Iserlohn  Theorie war relativ einfach wenn man sich zuhause gut vorbereitet hat. Hab mit folgendem Link dafür gelernt:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html

Nach ein paar Durchgängen hat man sich die Fragen schon so eingeprägt das es von alleine läuft. 

Die Praxis war auch einfach. 4 Fische erkennen und dann noch eine leichte Spinnrute zusammenstellen. In 5min war es geschafft und ich bin nun endlich stolzer Besitzer des Fischereischeins 

Ich habe folgende Fischkarten zum lernen genommen:
http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_1.jpg
http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_2.jpg

Die haben mir super geholfen!Hoffe sie kann dem einen oder anderen auch helfen 

MFG
flasha


----------



## JackDaniels78

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So hab am Samstag in Düsseldorf bestanden. Mit dem richtigen Buch und den Programmen im Internet eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## Shusta

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gibt es auch so etwas wie Unterricht z.B. im Angelverein oder so. Oder sollte ich mich alleine darauf vorbereiten??


----------



## LL-Zander-B

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

sooooo.....
Theorie BESTANDEN!!!!!!

Jetzt am Mittwoch Praxis......

Was sollte ich beachten ???? 
und was muß man auf jeden fall können ????
Knoten und so weiter ???

Bei den Fischtafeln, muß ich auch die mindestmasse wissen ?


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hier ein weiterer nützlicher Link zur Prüfung:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html

Praktische Prüfung mit Gerätezusammenstellung.


----------



## flasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Hier ein weiterer nützlicher Link zur Prüfung:
> 
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html
> 
> Praktische Prüfung mit Gerätezusammenstellung.



Das gleiche was ich gepostet habe.....


----------



## Tim1983

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi, gibt es auch Programme für Schleswig-Holstein? Mein Cousin macht im September seine Prüfung, aber hier gibt es ja leider nur Programme für NRW soweit ich das sehen kann. Also wenn Ihr noch ein paar Links habt für die Schleswig-Holstein-Prüfung wären wir euch sehr dankbar!

Schöne Grüße Tim


----------



## BlackvZ

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lute schrieb:


> ich kann da nur zu diesen netten programm von angelsport moritz raten. ist umsonst download bar
> 
> http://www.moritz-international.de/new/uploads/media/fischerpruefung.zip



Danke ihr habt mir sehr geholfen xD
Ich mach jetzt auch bald den Angelschein in NRW ..
Und das Proggi fasst ja nochmal alles zusammen was von Denni gesagt wurde =) thxx ^^ #6#6#6


----------



## BlackvZ

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi sorry für das doublepost  aber hab noch ein paar fragen hier ^^ :

1.Muss man selbständig Sachen mitnehmen wie (Messer etc. ) ? (Praxis)
2.Bei den Fischtafeln muss man auch die Gewichte mitlernen ?
3.Du hattest ja gesagt, man muss die Knoten nicht wissen .. ist noch keiner deswegen rausgeflogen xD aber wenn ich die nicht kann häng ich hinterher da oder hilft der Lehrer mir ? xD


----------



## Die Forellen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind neu hier (Mutter und Tochter) und möchten gerne in Kaarst/Neuss den Angelschein machen, hat jemand einen Tipp, wo, wann, was und welche Kosten da auf uns zukommen?
Wäre super nett, da wir irre gerne angeln und dies nun für uns erlernen möchten, so mit allem Zipp und Zapp.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## bernie1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es auch Programme für Schleswig-Holstein? Mein Cousin macht im September seine Prüfung, aber hier gibt es ja leider nur Programme für NRW soweit ich das sehen kann. Also wenn Ihr noch ein paar Links habt für die Schleswig-Holstein-Prüfung wären wir euch sehr dankbar!
> 
> Schöne Grüße Tim


 
Schau Hier

http://www.angeln-und-jagen.de/fischerpruefung-online.php


----------



## dc1981

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Termin für die Lehrgang in MG.
Anmeldung ist am 09.09.2008 um 19.00uhr in der Kleingartenanlage Alsbroich.

achja siehe auch thread hier.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Pete Pike

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html

Sind das alle Fragen die vorkommen können? Ich hab auf Anhieb überall mindestens 85% gehabt.


----------



## ankaro

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey alle die zur Prüfung gehen den emphele ich alles was sie bis jetzt gelernt haben zu vergessen....
das ist sehr wichtig da z.B. bei der Karpfenrute ohne Wirbel etc. zusammen gebaut wird.
Die meisten Angeln auf der Prüfung würde nie einer so bauen aber auf der Prüfung ist alles andere Falsch.


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@ ankaro:

Wieso bitte wird die Karpfenrute ohne Wirbel zusammengebaut????

Das verstehe ich ja mal gar nicht! 

Ich meine, es kann doch kein Prüfer etwas gegen die Anwendung von Wirbeln haben. Dient ja im Endeffekt auch nur der Sicherheit, dass die Schnur nicht verdrallt und SOMIT der Fisch tierschutzgerecht gelandet werden kann....
;+;+;+


----------



## ankaro

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@anemone

ich weiß es nicht ich habe mich auch nach dem Verstand gefragt, aber der Fischerprüfer meinte beim Vorbereitungskurs das es nicht gemacht werden darf, also bei der Prüfung.
Das gäbe 2 Punkte Abzug naja, 
ich kann dir mal eine Tel Nummer geben, von einem Vorbereitungskurs Lehrer, 
der meinte bei Fragen sollen wir den anrufen.
Naja ist zwar sinnlos aber..


----------



## drbadi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, hab am 5.11.2008 die Prüfung in Rheda Wiedenbrück.  Hat jemand nen Tip wie das abläuft?(Sind die Prüfer Toternst oder eher locker)  Mfg DrBadi


----------



## marcopolo1969

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, ich habe ende November Prüfung in Siegburg.

Ist Jmd. hier der die Prüfung oder den Vorbereitungskurs in Siegburg mitgemacht hat und mir 2-3 Fragen zum praktischen Teil ( Ruten ) beantworten kann ?

Vielen Dank, Petri heil


----------



## marcky

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Guten Tach zusammen !

Habe am 10.12. die Prüfung in *Köln*.
Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit die Prüfung
hier abgelegt ???
Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten.
Kann mir vorstellen daß wegen der Stadtgröße
das eine ziemliche Massenveranstaltung werden kann.
Bekommt man eigentlich noch am Tag der Prüfung
Bescheid ob man bestanden hat ?

LG
marcky


----------



## drbadi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



marcky schrieb:


> Guten Tach zusammen !
> 
> Habe am 10.12. die Prüfung in *Köln*.
> Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit die Prüfung
> hier abgelegt ???
> Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten.
> Kann mir vorstellen daß wegen der Stadtgröße
> das eine ziemliche Massenveranstaltung werden kann.
> Bekommt man eigentlich noch am Tag der Prüfung
> Bescheid ob man bestanden hat ?
> 
> LG
> marcky




Hab gestern die Prüfung in Güterloh gemacht. Ob du bestanden hast bekommst du sofort gesagt. Interessant war das es bei der Praktischen Prüfung nur 6 Aufgabenzur Wahl gab. Bei den 10 möglichen Ruten ist zu vermuten das die Fliegen- und Meerruten gar nicht zur Wahl standen. 
Sollte aber mit Vorsicht genossen werden, wer weiß wie es in andern Kreisen ist!!
Die Fischkarten waren übrigens farblich etwas verfälscht#c


----------



## M0ng0

*Fischerprüfung NRW - Paderborn Fotos von den Ruten + Zübehör*

Da ich meine Prüfung erst gerade erforlreich abgelegt habe und mir meine Bilder sehr beim üben geholfen haben...

Hier mal eine Paar Bilder von den Angelruten die für die Prüfung in Paderborn benötigt werden.
Meine Meinung ist das man sich anhand von Fotos evl. besser das nötige Zubehör sowie die dazugehörige Rute einprägen kann.

Bilder
http://m0ng0.h1604260.stratoserver.net/download/Ruten_Bilder.rar
http://michi.pader.de/Ruten_Bilder.rar 

Übungszettel
http://m0ng0.h1604260.stratoserver.net/download/Ruten_Uebungszettel.rarhttp://m0ng0.h1604260.stratoserver.net/download/Ruten_Uebungszettel.rar

Also viel erfolg an die jenigen denen es noch bevor steht und ich hoffe das ich euch ein wenig damit helfen konnte.

Gruß

Michael

PS: Die Fotos sind in einer sehr hohen auflösung so das man auch Text und Details auf den Ruten und verpackungen erkennen kann.


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo!

Also, ich komme gerade von der Prüfung in Köln.

1. Teil: Theorie... die war so einfach, dass es fast lächerlich war

2. Teil: Fische erkennen... auch nicht sooo schwer, wenn man sich das angeschaut hat

3. Teil: Rute.... man zieht eine Karte, auf der steht die Rute. Wichtig, das Zubehör nicht vergessen!!!
Die Prüfer waren sehr nett und haben mich auch auf einen kleinen Fehler hingewiesen. 
Bei der Brandungsrute, die ich zusammenstellen sollte, fehlte im Sortiment das Brandungsblei, das hat mich erst verwirrt, war aber deren Fehler.

Zusammenbauen musste ich die Rute nicht, aber ich musste einen Knoten an den Meereswirbel machen. Da lagen die Schlingen schön hintereinander (wies sich gehört!)... also, alles gut - trotz mächtig viel Nervosität.

Prüfung bestanden! )

Viel Glück!


PS: Achso, das ganze hab ich übrigens ohne Übungskurs gemacht. Also keine Panik, wenn man sich selber aufraffen kann, kann man sich das Geld sparen...(auch wenn die mit Sicherheit hilfreich sind)


----------



## Kevin79

*Leverkusen*

Ich hatte am 10.12.Prüfung in Leverkusen, und ob es jemanden interessiert oder nicht, ich  möchte dazu ein paar zusammenfassende Worte äußern:
Beim theoretischen Teil war ich als erster fertig:vik: und war darüber so baff, dass ich erstmal alles noch zweimal durchgeschaut habe, ob ich nicht etwas vergessen hatte. Habe dann als dritter meine Unterlagen abgegeben und durfte dementsprechend bald den praktischen Teil absolvieren. Man kann die sechzig Fragen (wenn man vorher lernt sowie des Lesens und der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist) also problemlos in 5-6 Minuten abarbeiten...
Der praktische Teil war auch nicht schwer: Zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischbilderkennung kann ich als Tipp geben, dass es die Prüfungsbilder in verkleinerter Form beim Fischereiverband NRW zu kaufen gibt, damit ist die Vorbereitung optimal möglich. Die Bilder, die im Web kursieren, sind teilweise dermaßen weit von den wirklichen Prüfungsbildern entfernt...
Ich habe die Aufgabe zwei gezogen, durfte also die Schwingspitzrute zusammenstellen.
Dosen und Kästchen mit der Ausrüstung sind beschriftet, es waren sogar Hakenbriefchen mit den entsprechenden Fischen darauf abgebildet vorhanden, wer da was falsch macht, ist selbst schuld. Grundsätzlich muss man alles Gerät nur rauslegen, Zusammenbau folgt nur, wenn es ausdrücklich verlangt wird. Besonders Kandidaten mit niedriger Punktzahl in der theoretischen Prüfung sind dafür prädestiniert. Wer eine Aufgabe mit Wobblern, Spinnern, Birnen-/Brandungs-/Sargblei oder Posen zieht, sollte nicht die ganzen Schachteln auf den Tisch legen (große und kleine Kunstköder sind gemischt in den Schachteln, es wird aber jeweils nur eine Sorte benötigt. Bei den Posen sind unterschiedliche Tragfähigkeiten gemischt, ideal ist immer eine feststehende Pose von 7,5 g, die passt für beide Aufgaben. Wer eine Laufpose rauslegt, muss auch Schnurstopper dazulegen und -wenn´s dumm läuft- das dann ggf. auch zusammenbauen). Die Wirbel dürfen bzw. sollen als ganze Packung rausgelegt werden, damit der Prüfer auf den ersten Blick sieht, welche Größe gewählt wurde. Aufgaben eins und drei werden ohne Wirbel zusammengestellt, da müssen Schlaufenknoten verwenden werden. Warum das so ist? Ganz einfach: Die Prüflinge sollen vor der Prüfung Knoten lernen! Wenn hier Wirbel verwendet werden würden, wäre der Schlaufenknoten nicht mehr Prüfungsrelevant... Wer eine Fliegenrute zusammenstellen muss, braucht keine Knotenpanik zu bekommen: An den Fliegenschnüren sind bereits spezielle Schlaufen befestigt! Die Rollen sind alle mit Schnur bespult, die Tragfähigkeit steht auf einem Aufkleber auf den Rollen. Zusätzlich soll trotzdem noch die Packung mit der passenden Schnur rausgelegt werden, wer das Vergisst, verliert wohl auch einen oder zwei Punkte. Zur Brandungsrute gehört ein Meeresvorfach, dazu soll auch zusätzlich das entsprechende Hakenbriefchen rausgelegt werden, damit der Prüfer sieht, dass man die richtige Hakengröße kennt.
Wichtig: Zuerst das Lande- und Lösegerät in der richtigen Reihenfolge rauslegen! Darauf haben die Prüfer immer ein Auge und wer das beherzigt hat hier die Möglichkeit, sich des "Wohlwollens" des Prüfers zu versichern, was im weiteren Verlauf der Prüfung nicht schaden kann.
Übrigens: Lande- und Lösegerät in der falschen Reihenfolge oder ein fehlendes oder ein falsches Teil führt sofort zum nichtbestehen der Prüfung.  Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend an der Aufteilung der Punkte. Fehlt ein Teil -2 Punkte, und wenn ein Teil fehlt, ist automatisch die Reihenfolge falsch, das macht dann nochmal -2 Punkte, nach Adam Riese insgesamt schon -4 Punkte. Da man max. -3 Punkte in der Praxis haben darf, wäre die Prüfung damit gelaufen...
Da keine Pflaster verfügbar waren, durfte ich leider keinen Plättchenhakenknoten binden, sondern musste einen Wirbel anknoten . Der Prüfer hat fest daran gezogen, den Knoten für gut befunden und danach war die Prüfung bestanden. Mein Tipp zum Knoten: Vor dem zusammenziehen anfeuchten (Spucke) nicht vergessen, wenn der Knoten dann halbwegs gescheit gebunden ist, dann hält der auch ausreichend. Und das Überstehende Ende etwas kürzen, sonst ist der Knoten nicht Waidgerecht.
Rückblickend muss ich sagen: Man kann grundsätzlich die Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs bestehen, alle möglichen Fragen zur Theorie z.B. sind in der Prüfungsordnung verbindlich festgelegt und die Fischbilder gibt´s zu kaufen. Die Gerätezusammenstellung wäre mir ohne den Vorbereitungskurs deutlich weniger leicht gefallen, denn dort bekommt man eine Menge guter Ratschläge und Tipps für die praktische Prüfung und -vor allem- man sieht schon vor der Prüfung das komplette *originale* Prüfungsmaterial (zumindest hier in Leverkusen ist das so, ich habe alles, was ich in der Praktischen Prüfung zusammenstellen musste, schon vorher beim Vorbereitungskurs in der Hand gehalten, das ist ein großer Vorteil, der auf jeden Fall hilft, die praktische Prüfung wirklich sehr zügig zu absolvieren).
Durchgefallen sind an diesem Tage drei Personen: Zwei sind an der Theorie gescheitert, die dritte Person hat die Fische nicht erkannt...
Die Prüfungsgebühr beträgt 50€ pro Person, der Jahresfischereischein kostet 16€, der Fünfjahres-Fischereischein 48€. Die Preise hier in NRW finde ich persönlich reichlich überzogen, zumal ich doppelt zahlen musste:r, weil meine Frau :k auch die Prüfung abgelegt hat...

Grüße aus Leverkusen,
Kevin


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Leverkusen*

Glückwunsch zum Fischereischein!

Dein Bericht war interessant, denn bei uns in Köln lief das etwas anders...zumindest die Praxis.

Bei uns lag alles Zubehörmaterial einzeln verstreut auf dem Tisch herum. Da waren keine "Hakenbriefchen mit Abbildung"- allerdings war mein Paternosterhaken auch nicht sooo schwer zu identifizieren  Das alles war ein ziemliches Chaos, wofür sich der Prüfer auch im Nachhinein entschuldigte, als ich ihn auf das Fehlen des Brandungsbleis aufmerksam gemacht habe.

Die Schnur war- im Gegensatz zu Eurer Prüfung- schon auf der Rolle drauf. Die mussten wir also nicht heraussuchen.

Ich denke, die Reihenfolge des Zubehörs war , zumindest in meinem Fall, gar nicht von Interesse. Die Prüfer tigerten die ganze Zeit durch den Raum, und ich sollte bescheid geben, wenn ich mit der Aufgabe fertig bin. Ich hab zwar alles schön in Reihenfolge hingelegt, habe aber auch andere gesehen, die einfach alles Zubehör rausgelegt haben. (Wichtig: kein Unterfangsnetz bei der Brandungsrute!!!)

Die Theorie war bei uns auch so. Alle fingen gleichzeitig an und ich war binnen weniger Minuten durch. Keiner hat die zwei Stunden Prüfungszeit in Anspruch genommen.
Bei uns sind in der Theorie auch schon einige durchgefallen. Die brauchten dann zur Praxis gar nimmer erscheinen.
Tipp: Das Buch zur Fischereiprüfung beinhaltet ALLE Originalfragen. Wenn man damit lernt, kann überhaupt nichts schief gehen.. 
Für Menschen mir Konzentrationsschwäche vielleicht der Hinweis: der Fragebogen wird nicht beschriftet. Daneben liegt eine Tabelle, in der man die richtige Antwort ankreuzt. Also, schön darauf achten, sich nicht in der Zeile zu vertun! #6

Zum Thema Knoten muss ich gestehen, dass ich nur den einen kann und gelernt habe. Da ich keinen Kurs gemacht habe, wusste ich peinlicherweise nicht einmal den Namen. Aber, wie sich herausstellte, war der auch nicht relevant.|rolleyes

Ein teurer Spaß war das tatsächlich... hoffen wir, dass die Gelder dem guten Zweck dienen, dem sie zugeschrieben sind. 
#h


----------



## Kevin79

*AW: Leverkusen*



Anemone schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Fischereischein!


Danke, Dir auch meinen Glückwunsch!



Anemone schrieb:


> ...Die Schnur war- im Gegensatz zu Eurer Prüfung- schon auf der Rolle drauf. Die mussten wir also nicht heraussuchen...


Da haben wir uns missverstanden. Die Rollen waren alle bespult, die Schnurpackung sollte aber trotzdem dazugelegt werden. Der tiefere Sinn dahinter hat sich mir auch nicht erschlossen#c




Anemone schrieb:


> ...für Menschen mir Konzentrationsschwäche vielleicht der Hinweis: der Fragebogen wird nicht beschriftet. Daneben liegt eine Tabelle, in der man die richtige Antwort ankreuzt...


Bei uns wurde direkt auf den Fragebögen angekreuzt


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo
Vieleicht hilft Euch diese Seite, http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1171 dort findet Ihr die Fischerprüfungsordnung-GV.NRW.1998 als pdf oder die Rechtsvorschriften anderer Bundesländer über fragen der Fischerei.

Fischereiprüfung/Vorbereitungslehrgänge im Kreis Recklinghausen, http://www.kreis-re.de/default.asp?asp=showschlagw&zae=342.

Fischereischeine im Kreis Recklinghausen
http://www.kreis-re.de/default.asp?asp=showschlagw&zae=685.

Vorbereitungslehrgang des ASV "Früh auf" 1934 e.V. Castrop-Rauxel, http://www.asv-frueh-auf.de/pages/vorlage1pag.html

Gruß Seebarsch


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sodele, will mal meine Posts zusammenfügen die ich bis her zu diesem Thema so geschrieben habe.
> 
> Der eigentliche Prüfungsablauf im kurzen Schnelldurchlauf:
> 
> Theorie:
> hier starten alle Prüflinge gleichzeitig, wer zuerst abgibt und besteht mahlt zuerst im praktischen Teil. Auch hier gilt: pfuschen = nach hause gehen beim erwischt werden, hatte da einen Spezi dabei...
> 
> Praxis:
> besteht aus 2 oder 3 Teilen.
> 
> 1 Teil:
> Fischbilderkennung
> wird von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde unterschiedlich gehandhabt, viele haben bereits einige Bildtafeln umgedreht da liegen, einige dürfen aus dem kompletten Set aussuchen. Es sind 6 Tafeln von denen man 4 richtig benennen muß.
> 
> ACHTUNG: beim Karpfen handelt es sich um den Wildkarpfen, sollte man sagen, sonst kommen Fragen
> 
> 2 Teil:
> Gerätezusammenstellung
> man zieht eine Aufgabe, oder bekommt eine aufs Auge gedrückt, je nach Prüfer.
> 
> Eines bleibt aber immer: zusammenbauen oder nicht: das hängt ganz von den folgenden Faktoren ab:
> 
> Deckenhöhe des Raumes:
> ist es ein Neubau mit 2,55 m Deckenhöhe ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das man irgendeine Rute zusammenbauen muß. Alle Ruten sind über 2,40 m
> 
> Laune des Prüfers:
> ist man einer der ersten, hat man meist Glück, da will der schnell durch und sofern man bei der Gerätezusammenstellung keinen Bock geschossen hat winkt er einen sofort durch.
> 
> Man selbst:
> hat man etwas falsch gemacht, wird durch den Zusammenbau dem Prüfling die Möglichkeit gegeben den Fehler zu korrigieren.
> 
> Generelle Einstellung der Prüfungskommission:
> wieder Gemeindeabhängig, einige lassen jeden zusammenbauen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knoten sind Bestandteil der praktischen Prüfung.Man sollte mindestens die folgenden Knoten können:
> 
> Schlaufenknoten
> Blutknoten
> Plättchenhakenknoten
> Clinchknoten -> Palomarknoten oder Trileneknoten sind mE wesentlich besser.
> 
> Hier mal ein Link zu einer guten Knotenkunde:
> 
> http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/anglerknoten.html
> 
> 
> 
> Teil 3 – evtl. optional
> findet *ausschließlich nur dann statt* wenn kein Zusammenbau der Rute stattgefunden hat. In den meisten Fällen wird man einen Wirbel an einer Schnur befestigen müssen, da keiner der Prüfer es riskieren will das sich einer der Prüflinge selbst hakt. Meiner hat große Augen gemacht als ich dem ein komplettes Vorfach mit Plättchenhaken angebunden in die Hand gab.
> 
> 
> 
> Hat man das alles geschafft ist man soweit, man hat bestanden.
> 
> 
> 
> Geräte wie Ruten, Rollen, Blei, Wirbel usw. sind vorhanden.
> 
> Vorgehen mal im kurzen:
> 
> Es muß eine von 10 Aufgaben zusammen gestellt/zusammen gebaut werden. Dabei gilt folgendes als besonders wichtig:
> 
> Kescher
> Maßband
> Fischtöter
> Hakenlöser
> *
> Genau das ist das „Heilige Gerät“ wie mein Kursleiter immer sagte. Wer die Reihenfolge nicht drauf hatte durfte gehen da durchgerauscht.*
> 
> Reihenfolge wie folgt:
> 
> Landen => messen => betäuben => töten => abhaken
> 
> !!! ES WIRD IMMER VON EINEM MAßIGEN FISCH AUSGEGANGEN !!!
> 
> im Detail
> 
> Kescher
> 
> Maßband
> Fischtöter
> Messer
> Hakenlöser
> 
> 
> 
> Dann:
> 
> Rute
> Rolle
> Schnur
> 
> usw. Je nach Aufgabe Pose, Blei etc.
> 
> Hier die Aufgaben:
> 
> 1:
> 
> Stellen Sie eine beringte leichte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 2:
> Stellen Sie eine Schwingspitzenrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 3: Stellen Sie eine Angelrute zum Fang von Karpfen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 4:
> Stellen Sie eine Grundrute zum Fang von Aalen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 5:
> Stellen Sie eine Spinnrute zum Fang von Hechten und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 6:
> Stellen Sie eine Spinnrute zum Fang von Barschen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 7:
> Stellen Sie eine Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen (Trockenfischen) und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 8:
> Stellen Sie eine Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen (Naßfischen) und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 9:
> Stellen Sie eine Angelrute zum Fang von Dorschen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> 10:
> Stellen Sie eine Brandungsrute zum Fang von Plattfischen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen
> 
> Lösungen:
> 
> http://asv-werne-lippetal.de/pruefung.htm
> 
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html <= mit Bildern
> 
> Anmerkungen zu den Rollen:
> 
> Aufgabe 3, 4 und 5 ist die selbe Rolle, eine Stationärrolle
> 
> Aufgabe 10 hat zwar die selbe Tragkraft der Schnur aber es ist eine wesentlich größere Rolle, ist die größte Stationärrolle die dort gibt.
> Hier paar Hilfen zu den Ruten:
> Meist steht auf den Ruten schon wofür die da sind, achte auf Bezeichnungen wie:
> 
> Feeder, Quiver, Winkelpicker = Aufgabe 2
> Pilk oder Boat = Bootsrute
> Surf = Brandungsrute
> Stip = Aufgaben 1 + 3
> Spin = Aufgaben 5 + 6
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird es nur 9 Ruten geben, die Fliegenrute wird allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur 1x vorhanden sein.
> 
> *
> Anmerkungen allgemein: immer erst das Heilige Klimbim (Kescher, Maßband, Fischtöter usw.) hinlegen, dann zur Rute greifen.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier noch ein Link zu den Fragen die in der Theorie vorkommen:
> 
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html
> 
> Bitte weiter verfolständigen/korrigieren
> 
> EDIT:
> habe die nützlichen Links alle mal hier zusammengeführt



Kennt sich einer mit Windeck/Rhein-sieg-kreis aus? werden da alle dieser aufgaben durchgeführt?
sind die Fragen und bilder von  asv-nievenburg.de aktuell?Und weiß jemand wann die nächsten termine sind??
Danke..


----------



## karpfenangeler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

zu der frage 5-6kg schnurtragkraft beim barsch: ich meine bei mir in der prüfung war nix mit 5-6kg da stand 2-6kg hatte ich auch so gelernt.
termine : Donnerstag den 2. April, Dienstag den 21. April, Mittwoch den 22. April, Mittwoch den 29. April, Dienstag den 5. Mai und Mittwoch, 20. Mai.



Die Fischerprüfung wird im Kreishaus Wesel, Reeser Landstraße 31, 46483 Wesel, Großer Sitzungssaal (am eingang links), durchgeführt und beginnt jeweils um 16 Uhr.


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



karpfenangeler schrieb:


> zu der frage 5-6kg schnurtragkraft beim barsch: ich meine bei mir in der prüfung war nix mit 5-6kg da stand 2-6kg hatte ich auch so gelernt.
> termine : Donnerstag den 2. April, Dienstag den 21. April, Mittwoch den 22. April, Mittwoch den 29. April, Dienstag den 5. Mai und Mittwoch, 20. Mai.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Fischerprüfung wird im Kreishaus Wesel, Reeser Landstraße 31, 46483 Wesel, Großer Sitzungssaal (am eingang links), durchgeführt und beginnt jeweils um 16 Uhr.



Danke!


----------



## karpfenangeler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ja bitte 
gern geschehen


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



karpfenangeler schrieb:


> zu der frage 5-6kg schnurtragkraft beim barsch: ich meine bei mir in der prüfung war nix mit 5-6kg da stand 2-6kg hatte ich auch so gelernt.
> termine : Donnerstag den 2. April, Dienstag den 21. April, Mittwoch den 22. April, Mittwoch den 29. April, Dienstag den 5. Mai und Mittwoch, 20. Mai.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Fischerprüfung wird im Kreishaus Wesel, Reeser Landstraße 31, 46483 Wesel, Großer Sitzungssaal (am eingang links), durchgeführt und beginnt jeweils um 16 Uhr.



Hab mich nochmal be der behörde erkundigt...ist wohl am 25 mai und sonst ERST mal nicht,kommt wohl drauf an ob noch mehr kommen


----------



## karpfenangeler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

in den raum passen sehr sehr viele leute rein 
ich hab damals nicht gezählt aber es waren viele 
aber das wird schon klappen


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



karpfenangeler schrieb:


> in den raum passen sehr sehr viele leute rein
> 
> Muss man die ruten in siegburg zusammenbauen oder nur zusammenlegen??
> und gibt es im Siegburg  auch den dritten teiL???????????


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo 

Nächste Woche Dienstag gehts bei mir auch los. 

Könnte mir vllt jmd die Beschriftung der Ruten (NRW) sagen?
Also z.B. A1 steht 5005 drauf. A3 Cyprio. So A4-A9 weiß ich nicht. wäre nett wenn mir jmd durchsagen könnte. 

Danke im Voraus

DerAngler


----------



## ichbinauchda85

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hallo alle miteinander,

habe nun auch am 25.03. in Gelsenkirchen meine Prüfung. Ein Kollege sagte zu mir, das dass eine staatlich anerkannte Prüfung ist und somit ich an diesem Tage NICHT arbeiten brauch und ich dafür Sonderurlaub bekomme...stimmt das???

petri heil


----------



## Anemone

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ichbinauchda85 schrieb:


> hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> habe nun auch am 25.03. in Gelsenkirchen meine Prüfung. Ein Kollege sagte zu mir, das dass eine staatlich anerkannte Prüfung ist und somit ich an diesem Tage NICHT arbeiten brauch und ich dafür Sonderurlaub bekomme...stimmt das???
> 
> petri heil


 
Hallo!

Also, staatlich anerkannt ist der Schein tatsächlich. Aber ob Du dafür Urlaub bekommst?? Ich würde mal meinen Arbeitgeber fragen, bzw. bei der Stadt anrufen. Die können Dir das ja mit Sicherheit beantworten.#6

VIel Glück für die Prüfung!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hallo 

also mir wurde gesagt, dass ich frei kriegen muss, da es eine staatliche Prüfung ist. Allerdings bin ich noch in der Schule und außerdem hab ich nich geefragt, da ich am Tag wo ich Prüfung habe morgens ein Vorstellungsgespräch habe.


----------



## bernie1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ichbinauchda85 schrieb:


> hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> habe nun auch am 25.03. in Gelsenkirchen meine Prüfung. Ein Kollege sagte zu mir, das dass eine staatlich anerkannte Prüfung ist und somit ich an diesem Tage NICHT arbeiten brauch und ich dafür Sonderurlaub bekomme...stimmt das???
> 
> petri heil


Nein !!

Schau mal in deinen Tarifvertrag.

Es gibt viele sozial eingestellte Betriebe aber für die Angelprüfung must Du Urlaub nehmen.


----------



## schmiddy2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW - Paderborn Fotos von den Ruten + Zübehör*



M0ng0 schrieb:


> Da ich meine Prüfung erst gerade erforlreich abgelegt habe und mir meine Bilder sehr beim üben geholfen haben...
> 
> Hier mal eine Paar Bilder von den Angelruten die für die Prüfung in Paderborn benötigt werden.
> Meine Meinung ist das man sich anhand von Fotos evl. besser das nötige Zubehör sowie die dazugehörige Rute einprägen kann.
> 
> Bilder
> http://m0ng0.h1358055.stratoserver.net/angeln/Ruten_Bilder.rar
> 
> Übungszettel
> http://m0ng0.h1358055.stratoserver.net/angeln/Ruten_Uebungszettel.rar
> 
> Also viel erfolg an die jenigen denen es noch bevor steht und ich hoffe das ich euch ein wenig damit helfen konnte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael
> 
> PS: Die Fotos sind in einer sehr hohen auflösung so das man auch Text und Details auf den Ruten und verpackungen erkennen kann.


 


Äußerst hilfreich!!! Danke! #6


----------



## schmiddy2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Nochmal! Ich habe heute vom zuständigen Umweltamt in Düsseldorf erfahren, dass Prüfling in Düsseldorf tatsächlich die entsprechende Rute zusammenbauen muss. Das heißt wohl, dass man ein wenig mehr üben muss. 

Die Prüfung läuft im Prinzip ab wie woanders auch:
1.) Theorie
2.)Praktisch
   a) Fischerkennung
   b) Rutenbau

Für die, die es interessiert: Wer einen Vorbereitungskurs in Düsseldorf bei der vom Umweltamt empfohlenen DIGU macht, lernt das komplette Prüfungsequiqment schon vorher kennen. Der Kurs kostet momentan allerdings 75€ für Erwachsene... #d

Ich habe keinen gemacht. Das Ergenbis sehen wir dann in 10 Tagen...  :q

so long...

Stephan


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hoffe hier find ich Antwort auf meine Frage !

Also ich will im Herbst die Prüfung machen ,ohne Kurs. Jedoch hab ich gelesen, dass man bei bestimmten Angeln bestimmte Knoten nutzen muss stimmt das?!Das wäre dann ein problem;+#cWeiß das einer ?!

Wenn auch noch einer weiß wo die Prüfung in Düren stattfindet und ob man Angeln zusammen bauen oder zusammen legen muss kann er sich noch melden !|rolleyes


danke schon mal im Vorraus 


JOnax


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Man muss nichts zusammen bauen, nur hinlegen.
Knoten musste ich keine können


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke !:m
Aber hast du die Angelprüfung in Düren gemacht?!
Weil ob zusammen bauen oder nicht variiert ya von Ort zu Ort #c


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nö, ich habe die in unna gemacht.
Ich glaube aber das es da kaum Unterschiede geben wird.


----------



## lute

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Am besten ihr fragt euren Kursleite, ob ihr zusammen bauen müßt. Ich hab meinen Kurs bei der Digu gemacht, habe Samstag prüfung und wir müssen in der tat zusammen bauen!
Dafür brauchen wir auch exakt 3 Knoten.
Einmal einen Schlaufenknoten, den wir in das Fliegenvorfach binden. Die neue Schlaufe verbinden wir mit der Hauptschnur von der Fliegenrolle, keine Ahnung wie der Knoten dazu heißt, kennt aber jeder.
Und für alles andere den clinch Knoten.


----------



## prikolshik

*Fischerprüfung NRW - BONN!*

Hallo,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum #h und habe auch kein Plan vom Fischen 

Nichtsdestotrotz möchte/werde ich mich wahrscheinlich zu der nächsten Prüfung in Bonn anmelden und wollte fragen, wo ich den Lernstoffe bekommen könnte (am Besten Digital) ?!

Ich habe im I-Net die "*Fischerprüfung für das Bundesland NRW 2.23*"-Software gefunden. Link:
http://www.winsoftware.de/fischerpruefung-fuer-das-bundesland-nrw,75,30436.htm

Ist dieses Lernprogramm OKAY oder könnt Ihr mir etwas anderes empfällen?!!

Vielen dank im Voraus,
prikolshik


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Muss man die Vorfächer eigentlich selber binden?


----------



## lsski

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW - BONN!*



prikolshik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu in diesem Forum #h und habe auch kein Plan vom Fischen
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz möchte/werde ich mich wahrscheinlich zu der nächsten Prüfung in Bonn anmelden und wollte fragen, wo ich den Lernstoffe bekommen könnte (am Besten Digital) ?!
> 
> Ich habe im I-Net die "*Fischerprüfung für das Bundesland NRW 2.23*"-Software gefunden. Link:
> http://www.winsoftware.de/fischerpruefung-fuer-das-bundesland-nrw,75,30436.htm
> 
> Ist dieses Lernprogramm OKAY oder könnt Ihr mir etwas anderes empfällen?!!
> 
> Vielen dank im Voraus,
> prikolshik


 
Hallo |wavey:

Das Lernprogramm ist ok !
Ich entpfehle dir dazu ein Buch was ich auch habe und immer gerne wieder in die Hand nehme.
von: Alexander Kölbing
" Fischer Prüfung leicht gemacht" ISBN 978-3-8354-0086-3
Kostet gebraucht 11 Tacken und Neu 18 Euronen
Dafür ist es ein gebundernes Buch!
Wer das Buch gelesen hat kann eigentlich nicht durch die Prüfung fallen!#d


----------



## mr.j.burns

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte nächsten Monat meine Prüfung in Essen ablegen.
Ich kann aus Zeitgründen leider keinen Kurs besuchen, habe mir aber das Buch: FISCHER-PRÜFUNG vom Landwirtschaftsverlag inkl. aller Prüfungsfragen gekauft.

Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht wie es aussieht mit dem Rutenzusammenbau und den erforderlichen Knoten die ich für die Prüfung benötige.

*Könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen welche Knoten ich können muß und wie ich am besten den Rutenzsammenbau lernen kann?*

.....Dankeschööön!!!


----------



## keks1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

habe mal ne frage zum hecht angeln,ich muss in meine prüfung in bonn machen,habe an einem lehrgang teilgenommen,unser lehrleiter meinte das wir an einem stahlvorfach 2 extra wirbel anbringen sollen,stimmt das?wenn nen stahlvorfach schon 2 wirbel ab werk hat warum soll mann dann 2 extra wirbel drann klemmen.und  momentan blicke ich garnet mehr durch.die verkaufen uns veraltet lehrhefte kassieren dabei 5€ und die angaben stimmen zur hälfte nicht sodas wir alles abändern mussten und sowas sagt mann uns erst nach 5 wochen,hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen in sachen stahvorfach

mfg


----------



## AtilaS

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



mr.j.burns schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte nächsten Monat meine Prüfung in Essen ablegen.
> Ich kann aus Zeitgründen leider keinen Kurs besuchen, habe mir aber das Buch: FISCHER-PRÜFUNG vom Landwirtschaftsverlag inkl. aller Prüfungsfragen gekauft.
> 
> Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht wie es aussieht mit dem Rutenzusammenbau und den erforderlichen Knoten die ich für die Prüfung benötige.
> 
> *Könnte mir evtl. jemand sagen welche Knoten ich können muß und wie ich am besten den Rutenzsammenbau lernen kann?*
> 
> .....Dankeschööön!!!


 
In Essen reicht es aus, wenn Du die Ruten "theoretisch" zusammen baust. Du mußt nur auf das benötigte Equipment  zeigen können, und diese natürlich bennen können. Knoten sind für die Prüfung unwichtig, da diese nicht abgefragt werden. 

Aber eine Sache mußt Du noch beachten. Wenn Du als Oberhausener in Essen die Prüfung ablegen willst, brauchst Du eine schriftliche Erlaubnis der Stadt Oberhausen. Kostet in der Regel so um die 5 Euro. Ist erst seit diesem Jahr so, vorher ging es ohne.


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



keks1 schrieb:


> habe mal ne frage zum hecht angeln,ich muss in meine prüfung in bonn machen,habe an einem lehrgang teilgenommen,unser lehrleiter meinte das wir an einem stahlvorfach 2 extra wirbel anbringen sollen,stimmt das?wenn nen stahlvorfach schon 2 wirbel ab werk hat warum soll mann dann 2 extra wirbel drann klemmen.und  momentan blicke ich garnet mehr durch.die verkaufen uns veraltet lehrhefte kassieren dabei 5€ und die angaben stimmen zur hälfte nicht sodas wir alles abändern mussten und sowas sagt mann uns erst nach 5 wochen,hoffe mir kann einer weiterhelfen in sachen stahvorfach
> 
> mfg



Wäre mir neu das man in der Prüfung auch noch die Stahlvorfächer klemmen müste. Normalerweise liegen die bereits fertig da, nur die Tragkraft entscheidet ob Barsch oder Hecht.


----------



## lute

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

wäre mir auch neu, bei uns waren die stahlvorfächer komplett fertig und wir mußten da nix binden.
zu den veralteten bögen würde ich mal sagen, schlechter kursleiter. schließlich bekommt man ja auch die aktuellen gratis im web.


----------



## keks1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

jo mit den heften dachte ich mir auch was für nen kursleiter,glaube bin der einzigste der sich aufgeregt hat,glaube der rest hat es nicht verstanden sind ziemlich viele seltsame gestalten dort gewesen,von den bepinkelten wc und den besoffenen vor der tür ganz zu schweigen


----------



## keks1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

er meinte wortwörtlich an einem stahvorfach mit 2 wirbel sollen wir 2 zusätzliche wirbel anbringen also sind es ingesammt 4 wirbel,2 sind schon am stahlvorfach befestigt + 2 extra wirbel,er hat es sogar vorgeführt


----------



## keks1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

kann es vieleicht sein das er meint wenn wir noch 2 zusätzliche wirbel ans stahlvorfach anbringen wo schon 2 wirbel befestigt sind das wenn es mal reist nur der erste wirbel weg ist und nicht das ganze stahlvorfach?das erklät dann die 4 wirbel am stahlvorfach


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein, sowas wird in der Prüfung nicht verlangt. Ich weiß nicht was der Kerl meint aber eine Klemhülsenzange ist bestimmt nicht dort bei der Prüfung vorhanden. 

Wen man 2 zusätzliche Wirbel dort befestigen wollte wie soll das den bitte gehen, wen es wirklich reine Wirbel sind... Wirbelöse knacken und mit Sekundenkleber an einander pappen und beten das die Öse hällt? 

Unsere Prüfer kriegen schon nen Fön wen man unaufgefordert anfängt die Rute zusammenzubauen, die sind nur auf die Reihenfolge erpicht, noch einen Knoten zum Abschluß und die sind happy, wen man keinen Bock geschossen hat. 

Sicher gibt es viele Prüfer die zusammenbauen lassen, ist aber nicht die Regel und mal ganz nebenbei: Stahlvorfach klemmen kostet Geld, da hier noch paar Teile dazu gebraucht werden wie Seitenschneider, Wirbel, Snaps, Klemmhülsen und Klemmhülsenzange. Das Gerödel müssen die auch noch nach der Prüfung entsorgen, ist zuviel der Mühe.


----------



## keks1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

also lege ich bei der prüfung das stahlvorfach hin und das wars


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nochmal zu den Knoten welche muss man können....
3 bestimmte oder doch nur einen ?!


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mit einem kommst Du aber als ANgler nicht weit, wäre schön wen du mindestens 2 könntest.

Schnur mit einander verbinden mit einem Blut Knoten, dan kriegt der Prüfer einen Orgasmus 
Uni Knoten wäre auch recht gut


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich hab mit den Sachen(Fischtafeln,Orginal Buch & Liste der Ruten) von meinen Vater geübt der war beim lehrgang .
Nun steht aber bei A1 & A3 das ich einmal eine gr. stationärrolle brauch und einmal eine kleine .
Sind das nicht Stipruten(a1 & a3) ?!
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Richtig, nur eine ist für "leichtes" fischen die andere aber für schweres. Die 1 Aufgabe braucht die geringere Tragkraft.


----------



## M0ng0

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW - Paderborn Fotos von den Ruten + Zübehör*



schmiddy2001 schrieb:


> Äußerst hilfreich!!! Danke! #6


 
Gern geschehn


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Richtig, nur eine ist für "leichtes" fischen die andere aber für schweres. Die 1 Aufgabe braucht die geringere Tragkraft.



Danke aber das war nicht meine Frage 
Beringt Ruten oder nicht ?! (bei a1 & a3 )


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bin sehr an einem Fischereischein interessiert, was ja bedeutet, dass ich eine Fischerprüfung ablegen muss. Habe mich hier schonmal ein bisschen durchgelesen und wurde erstmal von einem Haufen an Informationen erschlagen . Dennoch konnten einige Fragen für mich nicht eindeutig geklärt werden und somit frage ich einfach nochmal nach. Ich komme aus Pulheim (Erftkreis) und werde somit die Prüfung in Bergheim machen.

- Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Prüfung in Bergheim läuft (muss man Knoten binden, Ruten zusammenbauen, etc.)?
- MUSS man einen Vorbereitungskurs machen, oder kann man sich den Stoff auch autodidaktisch beibringen? Wenn autodidaktisch, macht das Sinn oder ist man mit nem Kurs besser bedient? Buchempfehlungen? Punkt ist, dass ich bisher immer mal im Urlaub am Meer geangelt habe. Das notwendige Know-How haben mir immer die einheimischen Fischer beigebracht. Somit fange ich halt nicht ganz bei Null an. 
- Wenn ich einen Kurs machen muss, gibt es da vielleicht irgendwelche Empfehlungen für Pulheim und Umgebung?

Bedanke mich schonmal vorab die Antworten und wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jonax schrieb:


> Danke aber das war nicht meine Frage
> Beringt Ruten oder nicht ?! (bei a1 & a3 )



Beringt, sonst würdest Du keine Rolle brauchen 



Borg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> -	Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Prüfung in Bergheim läuft (muss man Knoten binden, Ruten zusammenbauen, etc.)?



Keine Ahnung, wie zum Anfang geschrieben handhabt das jede Prüfungskommission anders


Borg schrieb:


> - MUSS man einen Vorbereitungskurs machen, oder kann man sich den Stoff auch autodidaktisch beibringen? Wenn autodidaktisch, macht das Sinn oder ist man mit nem Kurs besser bedient? Buchempfehlungen? Punkt ist, dass ich bisher immer mal im Urlaub am Meer geangelt habe. Das notwendige Know-How haben mir immer die einheimischen Fischer beigebracht. Somit fange ich halt nicht ganz bei Null an.


Nein in NRW ist kein Kurs vorgeschrieben. Man kann sich das ganze ohne weiteres selbst beibringen, sicher bringt ein Kurs einen gewissen Vorteil mit sich da man hier auch Fragen stellen kann, aber es ist keine Doktorarbeit sondern ein eher einfacher Test, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden. Alles was notwendig ist wurde auf den ersten 3 Seiten genannt, einfach mal den Links folgen. 



Borg schrieb:


> ...
> - Wenn ich einen Kurs machen muss, gibt es da vielleicht irgendwelche Empfehlungen für Pulheim und Umgebung?


Ich kenne jetzt nur einen für GL und LEV, wen nicht zu weiß dan: www.fischereikurse-leverkusen.de


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort #6. Da ich aufgrund meiner wechselnden Arbeitszeiten wohl keinen Kurs machen kann, drängt sich mir noch eine Frage auf:

Wie sieht das in der praktischen Prüfung mit den Ruten aus? Sind die beschriftet (z. B. mit "Fliegenrute" oder "Brandungsrute") oder muss man die so erkennen? Wenn nicht beschriftet, gibt es irgendwelche Merkmale anhand derer man die Unterschiede lernen kann? ;+

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich mache wegen eines Praktikums auch kein Lehrgang und soweit ich weiß erkennst du die Pilkrute daran  dass dort z.B pilk oder Boat draufsteht und die maße etc wurfgewichte helfen auch.
Bei der Fliegenrute ist es auch einfach zu erkennen müsste eigentlich immer drauf stehen so dass man es auch ohne wissen erkennt .Wenn nicht dann such die 2,55m rute so denk ich es mir!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Borg schrieb:


> Wenn nicht beschriftet, gibt es irgendwelche Merkmale anhand derer man die Unterschiede lernen kann? ;+




em ja fang ich mal an 

A1: Ist blau und steht 5005 drauf
A2: SChwingspitze
A3: Steht Cprio Plus drauf (grün schwarz)
A4: blau 270
A5 2042
A6 2102
A7 Fliegenrute
A8      "
A9  2702 Pilk-Prince
A10 3903 Surf Prince (Orange dickste Rute auf dem Tisch)


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Diese Angeln vielleicht bei dir verwendet aber bestimmt gibt es von Stadt zu Stadt andere...
Wo hast du denn die prüfung gemacht?!
Ich mach sie im Juni in Köln!(sonst noch einer?)


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das WG steht auf den Ruten, eine Fliegenfltische sollte jeder erkenen können und eine Brandungsrute ist auch leicht zu erkennen. Die Brandungsrute hat am Handteil keinen Ring 

Eine Pilkrolle ist für die Multirolle ausgelegt, das WG steht aber auch drauf.


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann man noch durchkommen,wenn die Rute falsch ist??????


----------



## M0ng0

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In Paderborn nicht, die hatt ein Kollege von mir falsch...


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein man kann nich irgenwie ausgleichen. 

@jonax kann schon sein aber habe die prüfung in Meschede gemacht


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aber wie kann man da Spinnrute hecht;Grundrute Aal und Schwingspitzrute unterscheiden?

Alle haben Wg 40-80 und Länge 2,4-3,0 m   
Die Ruten ind nähmlich in Siegburg nicht zusammengesteckt.....
Gibt es irgentwelche besonderheiten der Spinn-/Aal- und Feederrute???? Bezeichnungen,Aussehen etc??

Danke im vorraus.....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



BigWels schrieb:


> Aber wie kann man da Spinnrute hecht;Grundrute Aal und Schwingspitzrute unterscheiden?
> 
> Alle haben Wg 40-80 und Länge 2,4-3,0 m
> Die Ruten ind nähmlich in Siegburg nicht zusammengesteckt.....
> Gibt es irgentwelche besonderheiten der Spinn-/Aal- und Feederrute???? Bezeichnungen,Aussehen etc??
> 
> Danke im vorraus.....



naja, die Feederrute sollte doch eigentlich leicht rauszuerkennen sein, mit ihrer dünnen, austauschbaren Spitze

und ´ne Aalrute ist meist kurz und kräftig (Grundrute, halt) und sollte eine recht dicke Spitze haben


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> naja, die Feederrute sollte doch eigentlich leicht rauszuerkennen sein, mit ihrer dünnen, austauschbaren Spitze
> 
> und ´ne Aalrute ist meist kurz und kräftig (Grundrute, halt) und sollte eine recht dicke Spitze haben



Vielen Dank!
Dankee,Dankeee|wavey:


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> naja, die Feederrute sollte doch eigentlich leicht rauszuerkennen sein, mit ihrer dünnen, austauschbaren Spitze
> 
> und ´ne Aalrute ist meist kurz und kräftig (Grundrute, halt) und sollte eine recht dicke Spitze haben




Und die Spinnrute?...Welchen Unterschied hat die zur Grundrute?


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> em ja fang ich mal an
> 
> A1: Ist blau und steht 5005 drauf
> A2: SChwingspitze
> A3: Steht Cprio Plus drauf (grün schwarz)
> A4: blau 270
> A5 2042
> A6 2102
> A7 Fliegenrute
> A8      "
> A9  2702 Pilk-Prince
> A10 3903 Surf Prince (Orange dickste Rute auf dem Tisch)




*Auch in Siegburg???*


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo erstmal.
Ich habe mich gerade zum Vorbereitungslergang im November bei uns in Münster angemeldet.  
Ist zwar ziemlich spät, aber es lässt sich ja nicht ändern. Bei boomt es halt im Mom. in der Angelscene!


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Juhu....
Ich bin doch in em Vorbereitungskurs ab dem 12.05 bei uns. Es ist einer rausgekickt worden, der das Geld noch nicht überwiesen hat. Juhu, jetzt bin ich froh.


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So ich bin dann mal gespannt ob es ohne Vorbereitungskurse, quasi nur mit Autodidaktischen Mitteln klappt. Bammel hab ich nur vor dem praktischen teil, da in Düsseldorf die Ruten auch zusammengebaut werden müssen.

Mal ne ganz banale Frage, wie unterscheide ich ein grundblei von einem Laufblei? Bei der google Bildersuche sehen die beide gleich aus?


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Frettchen,

da wünsch ich Dir mal viel Glück! Habe meine Prüfung am 25.05. in Bergheim, auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs |supergri. Ja, auf den praktischen teil bin ich auch mal gespannt...weiss noch net mal, ob man da was zusammenbauen muss. Da ich aber bereits am Meer im Ausland geangelt habe, hoffe ich einfach, dass ich auch ne Rute vernünftig zusammengebaut bekomme. Ich habe mehr Panik vor der Artenbestimmung #c.

Grundblei ist, soweit ich weiss, z. B. eine Bleibirne, die man beispielsweise dann mit einem Paternostersystem nutzt. Die bindet man dann an der Schnur fest. Laufblei = Sargblei, sprich, ein eckiges Blei, wo man die Schnur durchziehen kann und dann den Spielraum (bzw. die Laufstrecke des Bleis an der Schnur) mit einem Stopper oder Wirbel mit Perle begrenzen kann. 

Grundblei = sieht aus wie ne Birne
Laufblei = sieht aus wie ein Sargdeckel aus Westernfilmen |supergri

Man möge mich bitte korrigieren, falls das falsch ist.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Borg,

naja das mit dem Zusammenbauen ist in Düsseldorf jedenfalls Pflicht. Da kommst du nicht drum herum. Hab extra noch mal bei der Behörde nachgefragt.
Ich denke mir eigentlich auch, dass man das mit ein wenig "Vorkenntniss" hinbekommt. Allerdings ist der Zusammenbau da ja wirklich komplett vorgeschrieben.

Zum Blei, die gleiche Idee hatte ich auch und war dann ziemlich überrascht, dass es bei der google Bildersuche hier keine eindeutigen Unterschiede gab.

Ich würde mir das mal so herleiten:
Wenn sich das blei auf der Hauptschnur frei bewegen kann (bis zum Wirbel, oder Stopper) ist es ein Laufblei.
Wenn es so fixiert ist das es sich nicht frei gewegen kann ist es ein Grundblei.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich daneben liege!


----------



## rheinruhr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich bin auch gerade in den Prüfungsvorbereitungen für meine morgige Prüfung in Mülheim/Ruhr.
Erstmal vielen Dank vorab für die zahlreichen Tipps hier im Forum.
Da ich mich recht kurzfristig entschlossen habe an der Prüfung teil zu nehmen, konnte ich leider nicht am Vorbereitungskurs mitmachen.
Glücklicherweise habe ich hier wirklich viele nützliche Ratschläge und Links aufnehmen können, die mir für morgen sicherlich hilfreich sein werden.

Dennoch habe ich noch die ein oder andere Frage und hoffe, jemand kann mir die fachkundig beantworten 

Beispielsweise interessiert mich Eure Meinung zum Thema Wirbel.
So wird in Moritz' Prüfungstool bei Karpfen kein Wirbel verlangt, ich verstehe als Laie aber den Sinn nicht richtig - welche Vorteile hat denn das Weglassen eines Wirbels?

Grüße aus MH
Thomas


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also zuersteinmal. Angeln ohne Wirbel geht nicht. Oder ich wüsste nicht wie. Nun ist es aber wirklich so, dass es als Antwort verlangt wird. Denke mal einfach sagen und nach der Prüfung den teil vergessen. Ich meine wie soll das gehen???

Und viel Glück für morgen:m


----------



## rheinruhr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Also zuersteinmal. Angeln ohne Wirbel geht nicht. Oder ich wüsste nicht wie. Nun ist es aber wirklich so, dass es als Antwort verlangt wird. Denke mal einfach sagen und nach der Prüfung den teil vergessen. Ich meine wie soll das gehen???
> 
> Und viel Glück für morgen:m




Ja, einfach sagen ist ja schon und gut, aber ich versuche mir gerade irgendwie ein logisches Konzept aufzustellen...

Ich bin nicht so der "Auswendiglerner", bin eher so der "Herleiter" und Begründer von "meinen Thesen" #c (jaja, sind früher in der Schule auch schon viele Lehrer dran verzweifelt^^), scheinbar komme ich aber damit hier nicht sonderlich weiter, oder?


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Viel Glück!
Duw irst das schon schaffen.
Nur die wenigsten fallen durch, und das auch nur weil sie ganz unvorbereitet in die Prüfung gehen, oder sie schlichtweg doof sind. Die meisten Fragen kannst du mit ein bischen Vorkenntnis von Fischen, und mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand so beantorten.
Du schaffst es schon.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



rheinruhr schrieb:


> Ja, einfach sagen ist ja schon und gut, aber ich versuche mir gerade irgendwie ein logisches Konzept aufzustellen...
> 
> Ich bin nicht so der "Auswendiglerner", bin eher so der "Herleiter" und Begründer von "meinen Thesen" #c (jaja, sind früher in der Schule auch schon viele Lehrer dran verzweifelt^^), scheinbar komme ich aber damit hier nicht sonderlich weiter, oder?



Tja die herleitung|supergri Die gibt s nicht, weil man meines wissen einfach nicht ohne Wirbel fischen kann^^ Ist doof ist aber so. Denke mal da musst du dieses mal auswendig lernen


----------



## rheinruhr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Tja die herleitung|supergri Die gibt s nicht, weil man meines wissen einfach nicht ohne Wirbel fischen kann^^ Ist doof ist aber so. Denke mal da musst du dieses mal auswendig lernen




Ja, ich lerne mal einfach, ist eigentlich nicht mein naturell aber gut (aber bugs sind ausgeschlossen in der Prüfung von Moritz' Angelsport?) 
Nicht, dass ich fleißig auswendig lerne und morgen gefragt werde, "Was soll denn der Mist? Warum ist ein Wirbel denn falsch?!" |rolleyes

ot:
@: gelbe Zähne und schwarze Füsse
Seht mal zu, dass ihr den Bauern vom Niederrhein ne ordentliche Packung gebt, ich arbeite in Düsseldorf und die Kollegen freuen sich tierisch auf ein Derby gegen BMG


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



rheinruhr schrieb:


> (aber bugs sind ausgeschlossen in der Prüfung von Moritz' Angelsport?)
> Nicht, dass ich fleißig auswendig lerne und morgen gefragt werde, "Was soll denn der Mist? Warum ist ein Wirbel denn falsch?!" |rolleyes



1. Bugs sind nicht ausgeschlossen, aber sehr selten. Habe nur einen gefunden oder so und bin somit mit 59 Punkten durch die Prüfung gekommen. Praktisch war schon knapper aber nur weild er vom Kurs Mist erzählt hat. 

2. Nicht sagen Wirbel ist falsch. Einfach sagen Wirbel entfällt.


----------



## stefannn87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also  zum Thema Wirbel in der Prüfung...
In Hünxe beim Vorbereitungkurs wurde uns auch gesgat das wir immer den Wirbel mit reinbauen sollen, ausser natürlich beim Fliegenfischen. In der Prüfung sollen wir es genau so machen, ist das jetzt doch falsch bei den ersten 3 Angeln(Pose auf Rotauge/brassen, Schwingspitze auf Rotauge/Brassen und Pose auf Karpfen)

Noch ne Frage, im Moritztool wird bei der Frage *
Bei welchen Fischarten zieht man die Bartfäden zur Artbestimmung heran?
* 
gesagt, dass bei den Cypriniden die Bartfäden heran gezogen werden, jedoch auf einem Lehrgangszettel die Salmoniden.
Bin ich nun ganz von der Rolle, oder haben Salmoniden sowieso keine Bartfäden, ergo kann ja nur Cypriniden richtig sein... #c

danke


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also wenn du Salmoniden mit Bartfäden am Hakewn hast dann angelst du endweder bei den Simpsons in Springfield, oder du hast du Chance eine neue Art mit deinem Namen zu bestimmen! #6

Zum Thema Wirbel:

Also ohne Wirbel geht in meinen Augen sehr wohl, indem du Vorfach und Hauptschnur direkt verknotest.

Ich hätte noch eine eigene Frage zum Thema Wirbel. Ist mit einem Wirbel auch immer ein Wirbel gemeint, in den man die Schlaufe am Vorfach (ich gehe mal von den Standardhaken aus, die man so kauft) eingehangen wird, oder die Wirbel, die man an beiden seiten mit einem Knoten verbinden muss?


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Normalerweise schlaufts Du das Vorfach (fertiggekauftes) in die freie Wirbelöse.

Bei derPrüfung ist aber die Verbindung Schlaufe auf Schlaufe


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sorry, ich werde es ja auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs probieren, deswegen nochmal die Frage.

Es wird also in der Prüfung keine "fertig" gebundenen Vorfächer samt Haken und Schlaufe geben, die "nur" noch in den Karabiner an dem Wirbel eingehangen werden?


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein, es wird fertige Vorfächer geben, aber die werden mittels Schlaufe die man selbst auf der Hauptschnur binden muß eingeschlauft, aber nur bei den Weißfischruten


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ok, also wäre die Verbindung mit einem Clinch-Knoten zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfachschlaufe falsch?


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

eigentlich nicht, vom Prinzip gilt es muß halten, nur mach es nicht schwieriger als es sein sollte, ich denke die Aufregung da wird schon genug sein, mußt keine Knotenkünste vorführen.


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

OK, das bringt meinen Puls ja schon mal ganz schön runter! Jetzt bete ich nur noch, dass ich die Fliegenrute nicht basteln muss!


----------



## rheinruhr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe soeben in MH bestanden, 60 Punkte, also o Fehler in der Theorie, und auch der praktische Teil war nicht fürchterlich schwer - auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs. Wir brauchten das nötige material nur zusammen legen.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann Glückwunsch


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> OK, das bringt meinen Puls ja schon mal ganz schön runter! Jetzt bete ich nur noch, dass ich die Fliegenrute nicht basteln muss!



die ist eine der einfachsten, da wird nichts geknotet außer der Fliege


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

...ok sieht man mal von der Verbindung Hauptschnur+Vorfach ab!


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Der Loop on Junction wird schon dran sein, einen Nadelknoten verlangt keiner


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann...will ich doch die Fliegenrute ziehen! 

Danke für die Tipps! Ich berichte dann nach dem 22.06.2009...hoffentlich erfolgreich aber mit der riesen UNterstützung hier kein Thema!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jo du pakst das schon#6


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

habe am 25.05. ja auch meine Prüfung. Wie sieht es denn generell mit Knotenkunde für die Prüfung aus? Für den Fall, dass die Angel zusammengebaut werden muss (weiss leider net, ob man das in Bergheim muss), welche Knoten muss man denn da können? Also Schlaufen-, Clinch-, Blut- und Stopperknoten krieg ich hin. Dachte, dass ich damit eigentlich das Wesentliche abgedeckt habe. Nen Paternoster für z. B. die Brandungsrute (da ist laut Lehrbuch für die Prüfung NRW das Blei ja am Ende der Montage angebracht und die Haken werden am Paternoster zwischen zwei Meereswirbeln angebracht) würde ich jetzt allerdings net so hinkriegen. Oder ist das Brandungsvorfach schon ein fertiger Paternoster? Weiss jemand wieviel Punkte man abgezogen bekommt, wenn man die Knoten net hinkriegt? 

Danke und Gruß
Borg


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also meinem Kenntnisstand nach ist das "Brandungsvorfach" ein fertiges Paternoster System. Und dann wird da "nur" noch das Brandungsblei eingehangen!

Ich denke mit deinen Knotenkenntnissen kommst du bestens hin!


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Soweit ich weiß fällt man nicht wegen den Knoten durch.
Ich werd am 9.06 in Köln auch mal die prüfung ablegen(ohne Lehrgang) und ich denke mir mal, dass man bei der Karpfenrute immer einen Wirbel nehmen sollte !


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jonax schrieb:


> ...dass man bei der Karpfenrute immer einen Wirbel nehmen sollte !



Ja, ich habe mir bei diversen Rutenkombos auch gedacht, dass ich sie so, wie es im Lehrbuch steht nicht fischen würde. In der Prüfung kriegen se aber genau das zu hören, was im Lehrbuch steht #6.

Wünsche uns auf jeden Fall viel Glück bei der Prüfung!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Printenjäger

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

...mal was anderes, hat irgendjemand Informationen für mich, wo ich die Prüfung ablegen muss, wenn ich in zwei Städten gemeldet bin? Also meinen Erstwohnsitz in der Einen und meinen Zweitwohnsitz in der anderen Stadt! Die Formulare sprechen nur von "Wohnsitz in Stadt XY ist Bedingung". Habe dem Ordnungsamt schon eine Mail geschrieben aber bisher leider keine Antwort erhalten. 

Hat jemand diesen Fall schonmal selbst erlebt und kann mir dazu etwas sagen? 

Danke :m


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Erstwohnsitz ist entscheidend, das Ordnungsamt wird damit wohl etwas überfordert sein, sprich die untere Fischereibehörde in dem Fall an. Am besten die die zu dem Erstwohnsitz gehörrt.


----------



## Printenjäger

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke, da werde ich es auch mal mit einer Anfrage versuchen #6 Schreibe bei Gelegenheit mal was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## b00nie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi zusammen,

bereite mich auch schon fleissig und selber auf die Prüfung in Düsseldorf vor. Ich denke auch, dass ich ohne Lehrgang ganz gut durch komme. Theorie und Praxis sind kein Problem, nur die Fischerkennung ist echt schwierig, wie ich finde.

Was ich nur noch nicht weis und worauf ich auch keine Antwort fand ist: Wie viele Fehler sind in der Theorie eigentlich erlaubt? Vielleicht weis des ja einer von euch...

Danke im Vorraus und Petri Heil


----------



## bigkmi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Insgesammt müssen von den 60 Fragen 45 richtig beantwortet werden. Es gibt 6 Themengebiete und in jedem Themengebiet müssen mindestens 6 Fragen richtig sein. Das heisst wenn man in einem Themengebiet fünf falsche hat ist man durchgefallen auch wenn alles andere richtig ist.


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



b00nie schrieb:


> ...nur die Fischerkennung ist echt schwierig, wie ich finde.




Jo, fand den Teil am Anfang auch als unüberwindbare Hürde. Vor allen Dingen wenn man Übungsprogramme und Bücher benutzt, in denen die gleichen Fische jeweils anders abgebildet sind. Habe mir dann also das offizielle Lehrbuch für die Fischerprüfung NRW besorgt und hatte dort gelesen, das bei der Prüfung ja nicht nur der Fisch abgebildet ist, sondern auch die Grössenangabe. Und bei Fischen, die sich ähnlich sehen, ist die Grösse dann für mich der entscheidene Punkt. Konnte optisch halt nur schwer bis gar nicht Hasel und Rapfen auseinanderhalten, bis ich dann gesehen habe, Hasel = 30 cm und Rapfen = 1m . Also Bilder in Kombination mit der Grösse lernen und dann hoffe ich, dass ich mich da am Montag irgendwie durchschlage.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es gibt einen "ofiziellen" Tafelsatz der Fischarten der vom Landesfischereiverband NRW ausgegeben wird, kostet ~10-15 € sollte jeder Angelgerätehöcker besorgen können. Die abgebildeten fische entsprechen denen in der Prüfung, nur die Karten sind kleiner


----------



## smiddy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Guten morgen erstmal

Wo und wann ann man die prüfung machrn in neuss ??

hof es kan mir einer herlfen ?!



FG Smiddy


----------



## lsski

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



smiddy schrieb:


> Guten morgen erstmal
> 
> Wo und wann ann man die prüfung machrn in neuss ??
> 
> hof es kan mir einer herlfen ?!
> 
> 
> 
> FG Smiddy


 

Hallo Smiddy #h

Im Juni macht Angel und Jagt Schuch in Dormagen einen Kurs. 
http://www.angelsport-schuch.de/sho...zp5RYTAAvksrjy6aX2UrWAVTIBZgaPGRd7&shop_param=
Prüfung ist in Grevenbroich.
:m Ganz Lieb fragen ob da noch was geht weil 20.05.2009 Anmeldeschluß war. 
LG Jeff |wavey:


----------



## smiddy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

danke isski 

werde montag mal da anrufen und hoffen das die noch platz haben und mich aufnemen


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, heute Prüfung in Bergheim (Erftkreis) gehabt und ohne Lehrgang mit 0 Fehlern in der Theorie, 6 von 6 Fischen und voller Punktzahl in der Praxis bestanden :vik:. Sollte jemand in Bergheim Prüfung machen, kleiner Tipp: Bei der praktischen Prüfung reicht es nicht, nur das Geraffel hinzulegen, sondern es muss auch zusammengebaut werden! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Elfredo82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch Borg dann ab an Wasser #6


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke ....jetzt hab ich gerade gesehen, dass ich gleich nochmal zum Amt muss, weil der Honk den Fischereischein auf "gültig ab: 25.09.09" ausgestellt hat und auch mit diesem Datum abgezeichnet hat #q...wollte eigentlich schon vor September angeln |supergri. Und dann erstmal innen Angelshop fahren und mich beraten lassen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich hab eher vom zweiten Teil der Praxis die Muffeln 
Ich auch noch die orginal Fischkarten von meinem Daddy (1998)|rolleyes
Eine Frage noch 
zu der Fliegenrute...
wenn ich bei Prüfung zusammenbauen müsste, welche Knoten müsste ich dann benutzen ...?!
und Fliege anbinden ...?!
weil Flugangelei ist garnicht mein Ding und bei uns an der Rur treffe ich auch nie einen mit der Fliegenrute den man mal fragen könnte....!


Viele Dank im Vorraus.....:vik:


----------



## tomek1983

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

also das ist alles halb so schlimm wie es aussieht oser wie es sich anhört.
Habe heute 27.05.09 bestanden mit 0 fehler in Warendorf.
ohne Lehrgang
Hatte auch muffensausen aber war ganz lockerflokig.

einmal rrichtig lernen und gut ist..


----------



## uev1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

tolle Beiträge hier  #g


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@Jonax die karten sind immer noch die selben und Fliege mit einem Clinch oder Grinner Knoten anbinden


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dankeschön.......!
Aber noch eine Frage......:q
Wenn ich jetzt das Vorfach hab und das in die Hauptschnur bekommen will höre ich immer nur..
Vorfach und Hauptschnur mit halbem Stich befestigen was heißt das..?! Kann ich da auch den Albright-Knoten oder Quick-Knoten benutzen ?!



Danke im Vorraus...:!#6


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

es wird Schlaufe in Schlaufe verbunden.


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

 dann wird dort welcher knoten genutz?!
ich mach dann auf die hauptschnur einen schlaufenknoten, so dass ich zwei schlaufen hab un dann?!


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wat? Noch nie schlaufe auf Schlaufe verbunden? Das ist der vorher genannte "halbe Stich" http://www.sac-bayreuth.de/images/schlaufenverbindung.gif


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Häää.
In NRW muss man die Ruten und das Zubehör nur zusammen legen! Ich habe nämlich in 1 Woche Prüfung und bei uns im Kurs haben die es so gesagt.
Also nichts mit Knoten in NRW.
Ist das denn auch noch in den einzelnen Gemeinden und Kreisen unterschiedlich?


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei mir war das auch nur zusammenlegen. Aber untescheidet sich glaubee ich von Kreis zu Kreis


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Häää.
> In NRW muss man die Ruten und das Zubehör nur zusammen legen! Ich habe nämlich in 1 Woche Prüfung und bei uns im Kurs haben die es so gesagt.
> Also nichts mit Knoten in NRW...



Das ist so leider nicht ganz richtig! Das variiert von Kreis zu Kreis...In Bergheim (Rhein-Erft-Kreis), wo ich am 25.05. Prüfung hatte, iss nix mit nur zusammenlegen. Da musste das Geraffel auch zusammengebaut und das Kleinzeug montiert werden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Achso.
Das wusste ich nicht.
Ich bitte um Verzeihung.
Viel Glück an alle die bald ihre Prüfungen haben!


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also in Düsseldorf musst du auch definitiv zusammenbauen. Hat man mich extra bei der Anmeldung drauf hingewiesen!

Letzte Frage nochmal zum Stahlvorfach beim Hecht und Barschangeln. Ich denke mir die Konstellation "2 Wirbel am Stahlvorfach wie folgt"

Hauptschnur + wirbel + Stahlvorfach + Wirbel + Köder

Richtig???


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

richtig!



Also ich habe heute meine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt und wollte mich bei allen heir bedanken , die meine Fragen beantwortet haben.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jonax schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute meine Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt


 
Glückwunsch! und "welcome to the club"!
#h


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch "Jonax"!
Ich habe Montag meine Theorieprüfung und am 24.06 Praktische.
Hattest du einen Vorbereitungskurs belegt?


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hui, habe morgen Theoriepfüfung.
Kann aber eig alles.
Kurs habe ich ja auch belegt und das Programm von Moritz-Angelsport hat mir auch geholfen.
Wird schon. 
Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Joooo, alles Gute - wird schon klappen!


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Theorie ist bestanden.
Habe die Fehleranzahl wenn vorhanden, noch nicht gehört. 
Jetzt schaffe ich den praktischen Teil auch noch.


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Jetzt schaffe ich den praktischen Teil auch noch.


 
Logger#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Jetzt schaffe ich den praktischen Teil auch noch.


 
und ???
geschafft ???


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe die praktische erst nächsten Mitwoch. 
ich melde mich mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ist bei Euch die Prüfung aufgeteilt?? |bigeyes....Wie unnötig ist das denn? Also bei uns war Beides am gleichen Tag.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ist ja echt blöd, sooo lange auf heissen Kohlen sitzen zu müssen

da kann ich mich ja nicht beklagen, wir (in Ahrweiler, RLP) hatten nur Theorie-Prüfung, kurz & schmerzlos

aber Du packst das schon!


----------



## hechtjogie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,
an alle die noch Interesse haben einen Kurs am Wochenende zu besuchen kann ich noch diesen Link empfelem muss unr dazu sagen die Informationen auf dem Fleyer stimmen seit Gestern nicht mehr der Verband hat die Gebühren mal so richtig gierig erhöht der Kurs kostzet jetzt ink. Prüfungsgebühr 160€ bei Interesse einfach mal folgenden Link ansehen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157889
ansonsten Perti Heil 
Hechtjogie


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja wir haben zwischen den Prüfungen eine Woche! 
Aber ich fäünde es auch besser, wenn beides an einem Tag wer.
So muss man irgendwie ewig warten und macht sich iwie nur verrückter.


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> So muss man irgendwie ewig warten und macht sich iwie nur verrückter.


 
Unnötig, das schafft wirklich jeder:q


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das wird schon #6

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja wirds auch, ich habe ja auch nichts zu befürchten, war ja beim Kurs, Fische kann ich auch alle und die Ruten auch. Was will man mehr. 
Danke für die Motivationen.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja is einfach fische musste ich nur 4 bennenen und die Rute hab ich sogar geschafft obwohl der vom Kurs Quatsch gelabert hat


----------



## hansi*

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin moin,
Erstmal hallo, bin ganz neu hier im Forum, und muss sagen, ich find es echt Knaller!!!!
So zu meiner Frage, ich wohne in Köln, und würde gerne so bald wie möglich meine "Fischerprüfung" ablegen. Hab bis jetzt noch nicht richtig rausgefunden wo ich das als nächstes machen kann. Soweit ich weiss in Köln erst wieder im November ?? Das wär mir aber ein bissel zuspät, hab die letzte wohl gerade verpasst.
Und meint ihr ich solle einen Kurs belegen? Ich habe 2 Jahre in Neuseeland gelebt und dort jeden tag geangelt, zudem war ich früher oft in Frankreich angeln, und beruflich bin ich gelernter Koch. Also von daher hab ich recht viel erfahrung mit Fischen.

Nur die frage ob es für die prüfung reicht....

Also schonmal danke für jede antwort, beste grüsse aus Kölle

Hansi


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Hansi!

Leider haben die Prüfungsfragen und Aufgaben wenig mit der Praxis und der Realität zu tun!

Es gibt aber gute Bücher für die Prüfung in NRW, die sämtliche Fragen zur Theorie und Praxis in der Prüfung enthalten!

Frag´ mal in einem Angelladen nach - die kennen und haben in der Regel diese Bücher und bieten auch oft Kurse an!

Wenn Du die Bücher konsequent "durchackerst", dann kannst Du Dir den Kurs nach meiner Ansicht sparen!

Jedoch gibt der Kurs Dir eine gewisse Sicherheit und Du hast eher die Möglichkeit Fragen zu stellen, oder auch mal den praktischen Prüfungsteil zu "trainieren".

Ich habe meine Prüfung schon als Kind "mit" Kurs gemacht - war relativ easy und ich fand es damals interessant - meine Freundin hat ihre Prüfung letztes Jahr "ohne" Kurs gemacht und das hat sehr gut geklappt (sie war aber auch sehr fleißig!!!).

Also - viel Glück & bis demnächst am Wasser!

Ernie


----------



## hechtjogie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Hansi* ich zitiere dich mal
So zu meiner Frage, ich wohne in Köln, und würde gerne so bald wie möglich meine "Fischerprüfung" ablegen. Hab bis jetzt noch nicht richtig rausgefunden wo ich das als nächstes machen kann.

Ich habe etwas weiter oben mit einem Link auf meinen Verein verwiesen, der einen Wochenendkurs jetzt anbietet der Termin steht zwar noch nicht feste wird jetzt aber in nächster zeit statt finden. Wenn du Lust haben solltest, ist es für uns im Verein kein Problem das du auch von außerhalb Essens bei uns am Kurs teilnimmst. Das einzige um was du dich kümmern musst ist eine Gehnehmigung von deiner Stadt das du die Prüfung auch in Essen ablegen darfst. Ist aber kein Problem wie ich schon von mehreren Kursteilnehmern bei uns gehört habe. Hingehen sagen mitnehmen so in etwa haben sich die Leute geäußert.
Ich habe dir den Link noch mal mit hinen kopiert falls bei dir Intersse für den Kurs bestehen sollte. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157889


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Hansi,

ich habe selber erst am 25.05. meinen Schein gemacht und habe auch keinen Kurs besucht. Habe zwar vorher immer im Urlaub am Meer geangelt, aber ansonsten keine grossartigen Angelkenntnisse. Wenn Du vorher mit Büchern und Internet lernst, sollte die Prüfung keine grossartige Herausforderung werden. In Köln wird ja auch, soweit ich weiss, das Tackle nicht zusammengebaut, sondern muss nur hingelegt werden. Ich kann Dir das Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" von M. Hammer, E- Heddergott und M. Möhlenkamp sehr empfehlen! Ist speziell für die Fischerprüfung NRW und hat auch direkt die richtigen Fischabbildungen für die Artenbestimmung inklusive. Musste mir also nicht noch ein Extr-Set Fischkarten kaufen. Wirst halt feststellen, dass die Fische in jedem Buch anders aussehen . Habe eigentlich nur mit dem genannten Buch und unter http://www.fangplatz.de/fischerpruefung/angelschein-nrw/pruefung-nrw-theorie/ gelernt und hab mit Null-Fehlern bestanden. Musste halt wissen, ob die Kohle für den Kurs ausgeben willst. Was ich bisher von Leuten gehört habe, die mal einen Kurs besucht haben ist, dass man da leider nix lernt, was man nachher am Wasser brauchen kann. Da lernt man strikt für die Prüfung....und in der lernste auch nix, was Du am Wasser auch praktisch brauchen kannst! |supergri

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja für Theorie kann ich auch nur wieder das Programm von Moritz-Angelsport empfehlen. (Spreche aus Empfehlung). Auch von allen anderen Nutzern des Programms habe ich auch nur überaus positives gehört. Lediglich die Fische sind teilweise wirklich sehr anders dargestellt als in echt.


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moritz-Angelsport ist wirklich gut bei der Theorie. Praxis ist hingegen nicht sehr gut. Aber Theorieprüfung habe ich im März mit einem Fehlerpunkt bestanden#6


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, ich mit 0 !


----------



## jonax

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

in köln muss zusammengebaut werden!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jonax schrieb:


> in köln muss zusammengebaut werden!



Bei uns draufgezeigt ^^


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Moritz-Angelsport ist wirklich gut bei der Theorie.



Ja, damit hab ich auch geübt..Hinterher hat sich aber rausgestellt, dass die Bilder bei der Artenerkennung ganz andere sind, als in der Prüfung. In Bergheim bei der Prüfung, wo man übrigens auch zusammenbauen muss, waren dann die Originalbilder aus dem genannten Arbeitsbuch.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Glöckchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab letztes Jahr festgestellt, dass es eher einfacher ist, sich nur die Originalfragen aus dem Netz einzuprägen. Meine Tochter hat das zwei Tage gemacht und ist mit mir zur Prüfung.

Ich selber hab noch diverse Bücher zusätzlich gebüffelt, weil ich glaubte, mit mehr Hintergrundwissen könnte ich es mir besser merken. Das verwirrt jedoch mehr als es hilft.

Dennoch ist die Prüfung so superleicht, dass es schwerfällt durchzufallen. Meine Tochter und ich haben die Fragebögen nach 6 Minuten fehlerfrei abgegeben.

Auch die Rutenzusammenstellung ist nun wirklich nicht schwer. Was wirklich ein bisschen verwirrend sein kann, ist die Artenerkennung. Die Farbtafeln stimmen tatsächlich nicht unbedingt mit den Bildern aus dem Internet oder Büchern überein. Hier ist doch jeder von uns ein Fehler passiert - genauso wie vor Jahren meinem Mann und meinem Sohn. Da sollte man doch besser zweimal hinsehen!

Ein Kurs ist mehr als überflüssig denke ich. Was wichtig wäre, ist dass man gezeigt bekommt, wie man das Erlernte in die Praxis umsetzt! Für uns war das kein Problem. Da mein Mann seit seiner Jugend mit Unterbrechungen geangelt hat, sind die Kinder damit aufgewachsen und ich hab's mir auch von ihm zeigen lassen. Auch heute noch nehmen wir gern Tipps von erfahreneren Anglern an.


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ja für Theorie kann ich auch nur wieder das Programm von Moritz-Angelsport empfehlen. (Spreche aus Empfehlung). Auch von allen anderen Nutzern des Programms habe ich auch nur überaus positives gehört. Lediglich die Fische sind teilweise wirklich sehr anders dargestellt als in echt.


 
|good:



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Dennoch ist die Prüfung so superleicht, dass es schwerfällt durchzufallen.


 
Stimmt. Mein Freund, der mit mir die Prüfung gemacht hat, hat erst im Auto zur Prüfung (!!!) angefangen die Fragen zu lernen und trotzdem bestanden, obwohl er vorher noch nicht richtig geangelt hat!



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Die Farbtafeln stimmen tatsächlich nicht unbedingt mit den Bildern aus dem Internet oder Büchern überein.


 
Dafür haben wir kleine Schiebetafeln mit den Bildern bekommen.



Glöckchen schrieb:


> Ein Kurs ist mehr als überflüssig denke ich.


 
Wenn man vorher schon geangelt hat ja.


----------



## King Wetzel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

der kurs is meiner meinung nach nich ganz überflüssig da man von dem kursleiter auch noch jede menge tipps bekommt und man noch viele kontakte knüpfen kann


----------



## FrettchenLinks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So heute in Düsseldorf bestanden!

Ohne Kurs!

geht auch online und mit der super Unterstützung der Profis hier!


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> So heute in Düsseldorf bestanden!
> 
> Ohne Kurs!
> 
> geht auch online und mit der super Unterstützung der Profis hier!



Glückwunsch


----------



## Bigsexy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> So heute in Düsseldorf bestanden!
> 
> Ohne Kurs!
> 
> geht auch online und mit der super Unterstützung der Profis hier!




Glückwunsch .... und ich bestätige Deine Meinung ...ich war heute auch dabei! #6


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Morgen ist es endlich soweit. Praktische Prüfung ich komme!


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> So heute in Düsseldorf bestanden!


 


Bigsexy schrieb:


> ich war heute auch dabei! #6


 

Glückwunsch#6
wo angelt ihr nun in Ddorf?


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Morgen ist es endlich soweit. Praktische Prüfung ich komme!



Viel Glück dabei


----------



## hansi*

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen dank für die antworten, und tipps...
Werd dann wohl warten müssen bis zum nächsten prüfungstermin im Herbst....bis dahin muss ich wohl nach holland oder frankreich zum fischen...werd ich wohl überleben.

Eine kurze frage, auch wenn sie nicht in das forum gehört...
ein paar freunde haben ihre fischerprüfung, darf ich den angeln wenn einer von ihnen dabei ist?? Ist das gesetztlich OK, hab mal gehört ich dürfte selber eine angel halten, aber keinen fisch vom haken lösen und auch nicht töten???

Vielen dank, 
beste grüsse aus kölle


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Soweit mir bekannt, darfst Du ohne Schein keinen Fisch landen, abhaken oder abschlagen. Du darfst aber jemandem, der einen Schein hat assistieren, sprich Sachen anreichen, Kescher halten, etc. Habe diese Infos aber auch nur hier aus dem Forum, deswegen kann ich Dir leider nicht genau sagen, wie der 100%ige Gesetzestext dazu lautet.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Yeeeehaaaaa. Ich habe bestanden : Theorie : 0 Fehler
                                                  Praxis   : 0 Fehler
Ich freue mich voll.
Morgen kann ich den Schein abholen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Yeeeehaaaaa. Ich habe bestanden : Theorie : 0 Fehler
> Praxis : 0 Fehler
> Ich freue mich voll.
> Morgen kann ich den Schein abholen.


 
Glühstrumpf! #6
#g#g


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

super Glückwunsch #6


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Samstag gehts zum ersten mal los, hoffentlich mit den ersten Bildern/Bild im Raubfischfänge Thread!


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Tl dir!#6


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nix mehr los hier, seitdem ich bestanden habe.  
Die nächste/n Prüfung/Prüfungen finden doch im November/Dezember statt! 
Hat sich dafür noch keiner angemeldet? 
LG: Dominik


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hat sich denn schon einer für die Prüfungen im November angemeldet? Ich konnte meinen Vater schon für mein Hobby begeistern, er meldet sich jetzt an!


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, bei meiner Frau arbeite ich noch dran .....die hat zwar generell Lust aufs Angeln und es würde ihr Spass machen, aber hat Schwierigkeiten damit, den Fisch dann auch abzuschlagen .

Naja, vielleicht kriege ich sie ja noch rum...

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, sie kann ja dann auch ein Freund von "Catch&Release" werden?!


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ja, sie kann ja dann auch ein Freund von "Catch&Release" werden?!



Hehe....das würde nur Stress geben, da ich aus ideologischen Gründen absoluter Catch & Release-Gegner bin  (es sei denn untermaßig oder Schonzeit)! Natürlich akzeptiere ich die Menschen, die Catch & Release betreiben (gibt es bei uns im Verein auch einige), aber in einer Beziehung würde es da nur unnötige Reibungspunkte geben |supergri. Die hätte ja auch schon Schwierigkeiten, den "armen" Fisch abzuhaken und wenn er den Haken auch noch tief geschluckt hat, würde sie in Ohnmacht fallen...aber ich arbeite weiter dran #6.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Achso, na dann. Du kannst es ja trotzdem mal versuchen...
Vielleicht wird es ja was..


----------



## Barsch26

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

welche knoten soll man für die prüfung wissen


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

den clinch und noch einen für die Fliegenschnur, aber den hab ich schon vergessen


----------



## swift

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also es sollte eigentlich reichen, wenn du ne Schlaufe (z.B. für Schlaufenverbindung) und Schnur an den Haken/Blei binden kannst (Clinchknoten).
Der Knoten muss in der Prüfung halt halten. 
Allerdings ist es schon praktisch wenn man einige Knoten drauf hat, kann man immer mal (nicht nur beim Angeln) gebrauchen.


----------



## BigGamer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

für Wirbel nehm ich den Palomar, den find ich einfacher 
aber da wollen die wohl den Clinch sehen...


----------



## Ron_81

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo!
Ich bin ein Neuling! Ich komme aus Dortmund und möchte gerne die Fischereiprüfung ablegen! Habt ihr Tips?
Meint, wo, wann, wieviel Euro?
Danke für die Antworten!

Grüße,Ron


----------



## Barsch26

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mache die jetzt auch mit einem Vorberitungslehrgang kosten wird das so ca 150 euro.
mache die in meinem Verein. Die Prüfung wird im November sein wann kann ich dir nicht genau sagen

Mfg Barsch


----------



## allrounder13

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich bin 13 und würde gerne den Angelschein machen,geht das?

Ich wohne in NRW.


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Ich bin 13 und würde gerne den Angelschein machen,geht das?
> 
> Ich wohne in NRW.



Hey ho!

Willkommen im Forum. Hier wirst du sicher Viel Spaß haben.:m
Den Schein kannst du machen, darfst allerdings erst mit 14 Jahren alleine losgehen...
Wenn du einen Schein machen willst, rate ich dir zu einem Vorbereitungskurs/Lehrgang. Der hilft einem Wirklich, da man genau die gleichen Sachen hat wie in der praktischen Prüfung usw.. Die Kosten für so einen Kurs betragen ca. 50€. Die Prüfung dann nochmal 50€. Der Fünfjahresschein kostet dann auchnochmal 40€. Da sind dann so roundabout, (wenn man noch eine Mappe oder ein Buch kaufen will/muss) 150€. Ne Stange Geld für einen Jugendlichen, aber es lohnt sich! 
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, stell sie ruhig...:m
Schöne Grüße. Dominik#h#h


----------



## allrounder13

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi
Danke für die ausführliche Auskunft.

Weiß jemand wo man in der Nähe von Köln einen Lehrgang und eine Prüfung machen kann?


----------



## crouser05

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hey leute...

weiß einer wann der nächste prüfungstermin in nrw ist !? vorzugsweiße märkischer kreis- sauerland !?

thx und lg..


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



crouser05 schrieb:


> hey leute...
> 
> weiß einer wann der nächste prüfungstermin in nrw ist !? vorzugsweiße märkischer kreis- sauerland !?
> 
> thx und lg..



Zunächst mal musst du im  Kreis (ausser mit ner Sondergenehmigung) die Prüfung ablegen. Ich vermute, dass sie Im OKtober/November stattfinden wird, aber am besten mal am Kreis anrufen


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Einfach beim Kreis oder der Stadt anrufen!


----------



## goldforelle5555

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi 

Hat schon einer die Prüfung in Wesel gemacht?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## dc1981

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

servus zusammen,

schaut mal hier, sucht eure ecke raus und ihr wisst wann und wo die prüfungen sind.

auch die vorbereitungslehrgänge sind hinterlegt. 
alternativ könnt ihr auch euren angeldealer fragen, in der regel kennen sie die termine.

grüße daniel


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Servus,

Dank euch erstmal für die zahlreichen Infos rund um die Prüfung 

Da ich jetzt nach einer erfolgreichen Angelwoche in Norwegen (nachdem rund 15 Jahre gar nicht geangelt wurde!) wieder heiß bin, möchte ich mein Glück nicht nur im Urlaub sondern auch ab und an hier versuchen. 

Mein Plan ist, Ende des Jahres meinen Fischereischein neu zu machen, weiß nun aber nicht 100%ig wie ich mich am besten vorbereite? 

Meint Ihr, es macht Sinn einen 2 tägigen Intensivlehrgang für rund 100€ vorab zu belegen? Oder reicht eine bedachte Vorbereitung zu Hause mit den von euch geposteten Links?


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich würd einen Vorbereitungslehrgang machen, weil man viel entspannter und sicherer in die Prüfung, vor allem die praktische geht!  Außerdem bekommst du nauch noch nebenbei Tipps zum Angeln!  100€ ist allerdings aus meiner Sicht ganz schön happig für 2 Tage. Ich habe 50€ für 10Stunden oder so bezahlt. Aber das unterscheidet sich denke ich mal von BL zu BL!


----------



## Criss81

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So habe mich nun auch mal zur Prüfung in Düren angemeldet, damit ich auch in Deutschland mal mit den Kumpels angeln gehen kann. 

Ich werde allerdings keinen Lehrgang besuchen, würde beruflich garnet hinhauen (Dienstreisen, Wochendarbeit, Überstunden etc.).

Deshalb hier mal ein paar Fragen:

1.) Habe Fischkarten bekommen, darauf sind 44 Fischarten (Fischereiverband NRW), diese sind schon was älter, sind da vielleicht noch welche dazu gekommen?

2.) Die Theorie wollte ich mit Moritz und Fangplatz.de lernen, 
trotzdem möchte ich auch noch ein Buch durcharbeiten -> hat da jemand ne Empfehlung?

So hoffe es könnne mir einige helfen, vielen dank schonmal.

Grüße Chris


----------



## AtilaS

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Criss81,

zu Punkt 1) Die 44 Fischkarten sind alle die Du brauchst. Bis jetzt sind keine weiteren dazu gekommen.

zu Punkt 2) Das Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" ist recht gut, wenn man sich auf die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang vorbereiten möchte. Ist bei Amazon erhältlich und kostet so um die 15€. Das Buch selber wurde von Lehrgangsleitern geschrieben und deckt eigentlich alles ab, was für die Prüfung in NRW nötig ist. Die ISBN lautet:
*ISBN-10:* 3784330363 
*ISBN-13:* 978-3784330365 

Gruß
- Ati


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Will jetzt keine Angst machen aber bei meinem Kurs wurde gesagt das man bald die SChuppen lernen müsste (keine Ahnug genau wie) Auf jeden Fall, dass man den und den Fisch so erkennt, wegen der Anzahl Schuppen. Weiß aber noch nicht ob das eingeführt ist


----------



## Criss81

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Antworten, dann werd ich mich mal ranhalten


----------



## M0ng0

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2262770&postcount=78

Habe Bilder und übungszettel neu geuppt da serverwechsel. Sollte jetzt jeder wieder runterladen können...

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung!!!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Flynn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Prüfung in Wesel wurde von 03.11.09 auf dem 23.11.09 verschoben. ******* jetzt muss ich noch länger auf die Prüfung warten !!!!

Ihr könnt denn Herrn Sch... in Wesel anrufen der bestätigt dies. Er sitzt in der Unteren Fischereibehörde und ist für die Prüfungen zuständig !!!

#q


----------



## uskumru

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hi,
einem freund hab ich erzählt die prüfungsfragen sind jedes jahr dieselben, er könne genauso mit dem Buch arbeiten was ich ihm in die hand gedrückt habe. Er meint sowohl der Verkäufer vom angelladen der ihm ein anderes buch verkauft hat als auch sein lehrgangsleiter würden behaupten die fragen ändern sich von jahr zu jahr. 
Ich meine aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben seit 1997 wurde keine neue verordnung über die prüfung rausgebracht. was stimmt denn nu?


----------



## Flynn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Der meiste Teil der fragen sind geblieben. Es sind in laufe der Zeit einige wenige gestrichen worden und andere dazu gekommen.|kopfkrat
Ich hab die prüfung schon einmal 1994 gemacht und die meisten fragen kannte ich noch. Die dazu gekommen sind, sind aber einfach zu lösen. |rolleyes


----------



## Hennes93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hi
ich komm aus dem Rhein Sieg Kreis (Siegburg), jedoch sind die Anmeldungstermine schon vorbei. Würde die Prüfung gerne noch dieses Jahr oder so schnell wie möglich machen, auf jeden Fall will ich nicht bis Mai 2010 warten! Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich noch bzw. wo und wann??? (Würde auch in Städte in der Umgebung fahren)
Freue mich über jeden Rat 
mfg


----------



## Dxxgx

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,

Ich möchte auch die Prüfung machen. Bin in Pulheim Wohnhaft also zähle ich zum Rhein-Erft-Kreis.
Bisher habe ich nur ein kursangebot in liblar gefunden. Gibts auch weitere für den Rhein-Erft-Kreis. Denn jedes mal von Köln (Arbeite in Köln bis min 18 Uhr meist länger) bis nach Liblar (19 Uhr da sein) im Feierabendverkehr ist die Hölle auf Erden und koset ja auch einiges an Sprit.

Ich hab schön über ne Ausnahmegenehmigung nachgedacht um, in leverkusen an einem dieser Samstagskurse teil zu nehmen. Wäre natürlich für mich Optimal denn ohne Kurs möcht ich nicht in die Prüfung gehen.

wäre echt Top wenn jemand noch andere Adressen und Kurse kennt außer der in Liblar.

gruß
Diego


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Diego, 

endlich mal einer ausser Heimat . Ich habe Anfang des Jahres meinen Schein in Bergheim gemacht und kann Dir nur den Tipp geben: Vergiss den Kurs . Wenn man ein klein wenig Disziplin hat, schafft man die Prüfung ohne Schwierigkeiten auch ohne den Kurs. Mit folgendem Buch biste gut gerüstet:

Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen 

Da sind alle Prüfungsfragen für NRW drin und die Bilder für die Artenbestimmung sind exakt die in der Prüfung. Die einzige Herausforderung in Bergheim besteht darin, dass Du in der praktischen Prüfung die Ruten zusammenbauen und nicht nur hinlegen musst, aber auch das klingt schwieriger, als es ist. Da könnt ich notfalls abends mal ein bisschen Nachhilfe geben.

Alle, die ich nach der Prüfung gefragt habe, die einen Kurs besucht hatten, haben sich schwarz geärgert und gemeint, dass es rausgeschmissen Geld ist. Wenn Du keinesfalls darauf verzichten möchtest, kann ich Dir empfehlen, mal zu Wolfgang's Angelladen nach Bocklemünd zu fahren. Das ist eigentlich so der Anglertreff für Pulheim/Köln. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Wolfgang auch solche Vorbereitungskurse macht, bin mir aber da jetzt nicht 100%ig sicher. Wenn das Wetter morgen einigemassen ist, fahre ich aber eh da noch vorbei und dann frag ich ihn mal.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Diego,

war gerade mal beim Tackle-Händler meiner Wahl und der macht leider keine Kurse mehr. Nicht, weil er keine Lust darauf hat, sondern weil er nicht mehr darf! Beim Gespräch habe ich dann sehr interessante News erfahren, die dann alle zukünftigen Angler in NRW betreffen wird:

Die Kurse werden nur noch von den Fischereiverbänden abgehalten. Jedem Händler, der früher auch Kurse angeboten hat, droht ein Ausschluss aus dem Verband, wenn er die Kurse weitermacht! Es liegt auch bereits einen Antrag auf Kurspflicht in NRW beim Umweltministerium vor! Dies bedeutet, dass wenn der Antrag durchgeht, demnächst auch in NRW ein Kurspflicht besteht! Die Kurse dafür dürfen dann ausschliesslich die Verbände abhalten. Dies versucht auch gerade der Rheinische Fischereiverband durchzudrücken . Das erinnert mich so ein bisschen an die Deutsche Telekom AG....

Da zur Zeit aber noch keine Kurspflicht besteht, ist es völlig egal, wo Du den Kurs belegst. Dafür brauchste auch keine Ausnahmegenehmigung. Die brauchste nur, wenn Du die Prüfung in einer anderen Stadt ablegen willst. Somit besteht für Dich die Möglichkeit, den Kurs in Köln zu absolvieren. Da steht einmal eine Einrichtung in Köln-Mülheim und einmal in Köln-Niehl (Neusser Str.) zur Verfügung. Termine für die Kurse sind aber noch nicht veröffentlicht, da für Köln auch noch nicht die Termine für die Prüfung feststehen. Problem wird hier sein, dass die Prüfung in Bergheim i. d. R. 4 Wochen vor der Prüfung in Köln ist.

Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach, brauchste den Kurs aber auch nicht. Den theoretischen Teil und die Artenbestimmung musste eh nur auswendig lernen und beim praktischen Teil ist es eigentlich auch nur auswendig lernen. Da man in Bergheim die Rute auch zusammenbauen muss, benötigt man leider auch ein kleines Reportoir an Knoten! Hierbei und bei der Erklärung der Ruten und Montagen könnte ich Dir aber, wie bereits angeboten, helfen (natürlich umsonst  ). Die Kohle für den Kurs investierst Du dann lieber in Dein Anfangstackle, das ist eine wesentlich sinnvollere Investition!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## LAC

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@ Borg
ich stoße hier zufällig mal drauf und lese dieses mit der kurspflicht - es ist mir neu und ich kann es nur begrüßen, dass von seiten der oberste etagen eine einheit betreffend der angelkurse gesucht wird, da ja nicht jeder mensch diese pädagogische fähigkeiten hat, etwas zu übermitteln. 
Auswendig lernen können alle, der eine besser der andere nicht so gut, damit ist es aber nicht getan, man soll es auch später noch wissen und erkennen, deshalb ist ein gut geführter kursus in meinen augen von großer wichtigkeit. 
Nun habe ich mal als fischereiberater im prüfungsausschuß gesessen und habe angelprüfungen abgenommen, da waren einige prüflinge bei, die trotz kursus und auswendig lernen, nicht alles richtig gemacht haben. Sicherlich hat dieses etwas mit den lerneigenschaften zu tun aber auch mit der einstellung, in welcher wertstufe diese prüfung gesehen wird. 
Ich finde es wichtiger eine gute grundausbildung zu bekommen, damit er später keine fehler macht, damit meine ich nicht nur bei der prüfung, sondern wie er sich später am gewässer als angler zu verhalten hat, als dieses geld im vorfeld für angelgrätschaften ausgibt. 

Diese anglerprüfung ist ja nicht vergleichbar mit den prüfungen vom  jagdschein oder sportbootführerschein küste - da muss man etwas mehr lernen.
Jedenfalls wünsche ich allen ein bestehen der prüfung und dass sie später nicht negativ auffallen am gewässer, weil sie dieses nicht gelernt haben.


----------



## Fliege

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich sehe die Sache ein bisschen anders. Ob der Kurs nun bei den Verbänden oder in der Kneipe um die Ecke gemacht wird. Es geht doch bei dem Kurs nur um die Grundlegenden Sachen um einen Fischereischein zu erlangen. Das eigentliche Angeln lernt man doch erst über die Jahre. Vergleichbar mit jemanden der gerade sein Autoführerschein gemacht hat. Fahren kann er somit noch lange nicht richtig. Ich denke mal dass die Verbände nur erkannt haben, dass damit Geld zu verdienen ist. Fischereischeine auf  Probe wäre doch auch was. Gefolgt von jährlich ansteigenden Kursgebühren, damit das ganze demnächst 1000€ kostet.|kopfkrat

  Nichts für ungut


----------



## LAC

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@ Fliege
nichts für ungut :q ich poste zurück:m

Ich gebe dir recht, der angelschein sagt nicht aus, ob er ein erfolgreicher angler ist. Auch nicht, wenn er schon alle angelartikel auswendig kennt und den günstigen anbieter sich geangelt hat, bevor er den fischereischein bestanden hat.

Fachgerechte vorbereitungskurse, können in kneipen, oder auch in tagungsstätten durchgeführt werden. Wie sie jedoch durchgeführt werden, hängt von dem lehrer ab, da jeder so sein eigenes system und auch seine techn. hilfsmittel hat. Da liegt der knackpunkt und so können ganz bestimmte wichtige punkte, die jedoch vom anglerischen her nicht so interessant für den schüler sind, nicht richtig beachtet werden. Hinzu kommt, die technische ausrüstung, die schautafeln oder was auch immer, sind von höchster ebene immer besser, als ein vereinsmitglied es hat und sich als kursleiter damit etwas geld verdient. 
Würde ein fachmann alle vorbereitungskurse in westfalen durchleuchten, so würde er die unterschiede sehen. 
Dass hier der verband eine geldeinnahme sieht, ist normal, es wird ja auch leistung gebracht, die vorher sich ein angler eingesteckt hat ausser er hat ehrenamtlich :q gearbeitet bzw. bei der VHS, für dozentenhonorar 

Jedenfalls ist es ganz wichtig, dass gerade die jungangler sich in der natur richtig bewegen, sie schätzen lernen und auch nach den gesetzen fische fangen dürfen. 

Wir haben genug schwarze schafe unter den anglern, da leider die angler mit schein, die angelei mit unterschiedlichen augen sehen, zum teil zerfleischen sie sich in den eigenen reihen - unvorstellbar, ist jedoch die wahrheit.

Es hat etwas mit der zeit zu tun

Liebe grüße aus dk


----------



## Barsch26

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo #
brauche eure hilffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
habe am dienstag dei prüfung nun habe ich vergessen welche rolle man für die hecht rute benutzt 



Bittte helft mirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Euro

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Barsch 2.10 
Hecht  2.40
AAl     2.70
lg peter

ps denk einfach an einen BH


----------



## Barsch26

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die ruten weiß ich ja alle aber trozdem danke mein problem ist aber die rolle bei der hechtrute welche kommt den da dran die 16,3 kg oder die 11,3Kg rolle




Mfg barsch26


----------



## McMarcel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Euro schrieb:


> Barsch 2.10
> Hecht  2.40
> AAl     2.70
> lg peter
> 
> ps denk einfach an einen BH




Das ist leider Falsch.  Laut meinem Wissen sieht es so aus;

Barsch -> 2,10m 3000er Rolle (Zumindest bei mir) 0.25 Schnur (5,4 kg)
Aal -> 2,4m 4000er Rolle 0.40 Schnur (11,3 kg)
Hecht -> 2,70m 4000er Rolle 0.40 Schnur (11,3 kg)


Viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## mitsch2001

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



McMarcel schrieb:


> Das ist leider Falsch.  Laut meinem Wissen sieht es so aus;
> 
> Barsch -> 2,10m 3000er Rolle (Zumindest bei mir) 0.25 Schnur (5,4 kg)
> Aal -> 2,4m 4000er Rolle 0.40 Schnur (11,3 kg)
> Hecht -> 2,70m 4000er Rolle 0.40 Schnur (11,3 kg)
> 
> 
> Viel Erfolg.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel




nein, laut meiner Unterlagen hatte der Vorredner recht.:

Barsch - 210
Hecht - 240
Aal - 270

kann man sich auch gut merken, je länger der Fisch, desto länger die Angel ^^ zumindest bei den 3.

Ach und Hallo erstmal ^^

Mitsch


----------



## McMarcel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nagut, geb ich mich geschlagen. Ich habs so gelernt und so den Zettel hier liegen


----------



## Barsch26

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also die 11,3 Kg rolle Oder wie ????




Mfg Barsch


----------



## Vitalv

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> Also die 11,3 Kg rolle Oder wie ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg Barsch



komme gerade vom Gerätekurs. Mache die Prüfung am 01.12.09.
Es gibt bei uns 3 Stationärrollen - klein (3,6kg), mittel (5,6kg) und groß (11,3kg).
Für das Spinnfischen auf Hecht nimmst du die große (11,3kg).
Aber nicht die Brandungsrolle(16,4kg)!!!

Viel Glück!


----------



## SvenP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Vitalv schrieb:


> komme gerade vom Gerätekurs. Mache die Prüfung am 01.12.09.
> Es gibt bei uns 3 Stationärrollen - klein (3,6kg), mittel (5,6kg) und groß (11,3kg).
> Für das Spinnfischen auf Hecht nimmst du die große (11,3kg).
> Aber nicht die Brandungsrolle(16,4kg)!!!
> 
> Viel Glück!



Ich mache die Prüfung am Freitag in Kohlscheid bei Aachen. Wir haben die Ruten dort aufgeschrieben und dann untereinander zusammengefasst. Allerdings gibt es hierbei geringe regionale Unterschiede. Im Anhang stehen die Ruten, wie ich sie mir notiert habe.


----------



## Barsch26

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So hatte die prüfung heute habe die fliegenrute gezogen 
und alles richtig gemacht und so mit bestanden.

HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vitalv

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> So hatte die prüfung heute habe die fliegenrute gezogen
> und alles richtig gemacht und so mit bestanden.
> 
> HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab die Prüfung nächste Woche Mittwoch,bin total nervös.Mein Opa wär richtig enttäuscht wenn ich nicht bestehe.Aber ich lerne jeden Tag 2-3 std ich denke das reicht aus.

LG Ramon


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Du schaffst das schon! 
Ich habe meine auch erst dieses Jahr im Sommer gemacht! 
Das schafft wirklich fast jeder!
Wenn du etwas vernünftig denken kannst, wird das garantiert kein problem werden! 
Nur ein Tipp: Wenn du in der praktischen sowie in der theoretischen prüfung fertig bist, nehme dir die Zeit, die du noch bis zur Abgabezeit übrig hast, um alles nocheinmal systematisch durchzuschauen und zu überprüfen, ob du wirklich alles richtig gemacht hast! 
Grüße. Dominik

PS: Viel Glück am Mitwoch! Keine Angst, du hast gelernt, dann kann man das auch!


----------



## SvenP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, nun haben wir (meine Tochter und ich) die Prüfung hinter uns. Wir hatten die Prüfung in Kohlscheid. Ich muss echt sagen, dass die Prüfer super nett waren und die Prüfung selber auch nicht schwer war. Wer also ein wenig lernt, dürfte überhaupt keine Probleme haben.

Also dann bis demnächst beim angeln |wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sven, Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung (Euch beiden)!!


----------



## lighty09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

das ist echt frustrierend zulesen, das alle die prüfung machen und bestehen und ich noch bis zum frühjahr warten muss, und somit auch nicht angeln darf. verdammt.


----------



## HangLoooose

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

tag zusammen, hab diese woche die prüfung bestanden und wollt nur mal danke sagen für die links. hab ausschließlich mit den seiten vom asv gelernt und der software von angelsport moritz. also danke an denni_lo und alle die links gepostet haben

petri


----------



## bguenmot

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

moin,

Hab noch einige Fragen zum Praxis-Teil der Fischereiprüfung. Bei den Fliegen-Ruten, wie wird das Vorfach an die Fliegenschnur drangemacht? Eigentlich müsste das ja nen albright-Knoten sein, aber der ist recht schwer und denk kaum, dass man den können muss. Was also dann?


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also bei mir in den Unterlagen steht nichts von Wirbel oder so. 
Von diesem Programm steht "Verbindung durch halben Stich" 
LG Ramon


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

An der Schnur ist ein Loop On Junction dran, ist eine Schlaufe, in die schlauft man das Vorfach ein.


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Morgen ist der Tag der Warheit.Bin jetzt schon total nervös.Wenn ich bestehe gehts erstmal für n Wochenende an den Forellenteich , wenn nicht Pech gehabt


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mach Dir mal nicht ins Hemd, das wird schon! 

Gruß und viel Glück,
Borg


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

:-D habe eben die Prüfung mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden... war auch erst voll aufgeregt, aber alles total unbegründet...  die fragen waren sowas von einfach und die ruten und fische sowieso... einfach nur vernünftig druaf vorbereiten, dann klappt das...
alles halb so wild!
jetzt muss ich nur noch den 19. Januar (meinen 14. Geburtstag) abwarten und dann gehts richtig los!


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Petri


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ramon1994 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Prüfung nächste Woche Mittwoch,bin total nervös.Mein Opa wär richtig enttäuscht wenn ich nicht bestehe.Aber ich lerne jeden Tag 2-3 std ich denke das reicht aus.
> 
> LG Ramon




Du musst nicht nervös sein.Ich war extrem nervös und als es dann soweit war war das so einfach wie Döbel fangen(Bei uns extrem einfach)...also wirklich das packst du mit Links und du machst deinen Opa stolz! 2-3 Stunden am Tag sind zuviel!Eine reicht vollkommen!Eine halbe Stunde das gelernte wiederholen und eine halbe Stunde neues Lernen!..Das packste!
Viel Glück
Matthes#6


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ramon1994 schrieb:


> Morgen ist der Tag der Warheit.Bin jetzt schon total nervös.Wenn ich bestehe gehts erstmal für n Wochenende an den Forellenteich , wenn nicht Pech gehabt



An den Forellenteich????????????????????????
Angel in Freiheit Junge!Du hast den Lappen,dann geh an deinen See oder deinen Fluss..aber doch nicht in den Forellenpuff!
Fang wilde Fische...die schmecken und kämpfen 10 mal besser als Zuchtfische.....du musst sie zwar überlisten...aber das grade ist es ja...also nix Forellenteich,sondern *W I L D*!


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> :-D habe eben die Prüfung mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden... war auch erst voll aufgeregt, aber alles total unbegründet...  die fragen waren sowas von einfach und die ruten und fische sowieso... einfach nur vernünftig druaf vorbereiten, dann klappt das...
> alles halb so wild!
> jetzt muss ich nur noch den 19. Januar (meinen 14. Geburtstag) abwarten und dann gehts richtig los!



Petri Heil.VIELE DICKE FISCHE WÜNSCH ICH DIR#6!Ich hatte auch 0 Punkte.


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



BigWels schrieb:


> An den Forellenteich????????????????????????
> Angel in Freiheit Junge!Du hast den Lappen,dann geh an deinen See oder deinen Fluss..aber doch nicht in den Forellenpuff!
> Fang wilde Fische...die schmecken und kämpfen 10 mal besser als Zuchtfische.....du musst sie zwar überlisten...aber das grade ist es ja...also nix Forellenteich,sondern *W I L D*!



Warum nicht? Jetzt sind die Fangaussichten am Teich besser als am freien Gewässer


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Jetzt sind die Fangaussichten am Teich besser als am freien Gewässer



Das mag ja sein,aber wenn er richtig angeln will,sollte er das im wilden Gewässer lernen!Meiner Ansicht nach ist fischen im Forellenpuff kein richtiges Angeln,da die Fische nur reingeworfen werden.Beim richtigen Angeln muss man wissen wo die Fische stehen,wann sie beissen,was sie nehmen(Ok,das muss man beim Forellenteich auch,aber nicht vergleich bar mit der Köderpräsentation im Wilden!) und man freut sich über den einzelnen Fisch mehr als über 20 Forellen aus dem Forellenteich.


----------



## Ramon1994

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ICH HAB BESTANDEN.Praktischer Teil 0 Fehlerpunkte und Theorethischer ist mir scheiss egal hauptsache ich hab den Lappen:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## BöhserZwerg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ramon1994 schrieb:


> ICH HAB BESTANDEN.Praktischer Teil 0 Fehlerpunkte und Theorethischer ist mir scheiss egal hauptsache ich hab den Lappen:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!HAU REIN!!!!!!!!#4#v|laola:


----------



## mustafa24_4

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo leute
kann mir jemand die 44 fischarten auf kärtchen irgendwie rüberschicken zum downloaden?
danke im vorraus
ich muss wohl warten bis märz :-(


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

|schild-gan alle die bestanden haben! 
Dann kanns ja jetzt richtig los gehen!
Lasst's ordentlich krachen! Und das mit Forellensee oder in der Natur ist doch jedem selbst überalles. Ich freue mich auch über 20 Forellen aus einem Forellensee! Hauptsache es macht einem Spaß! Aber das kann man ja auch nur subjektiv beantworten, deshalb ist das nun wahrlich kein streitwürdiges Thema! 
Lg und immer dicke Fische! #h#h


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



mustafa24_4 schrieb:


> Hallo leute
> kann mir jemand die 44 fischarten auf kärtchen irgendwie rüberschicken zum downloaden?
> danke im vorraus
> ich muss wohl warten bis märz :-(



http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_1.jpg
http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_2.jpg


----------



## Chillerbob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab die Prüfung MOntag bestanden =) Macht euch nicht verrückt ist einfach.


----------



## Darokthar

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Denni_Lo ich habe die Fischkarten als .pdf Datei das sind 44 DIN-A4 Seiten. Auf denen kann man die Besser erkennen ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie es mit einem Copyright aussieht. Ich konnte die so im Internet runterladen. Ich habe die aus irgendeinem Grund bei google gefunden. Allerdings kann man die jetzt nicht mehr finden. Die sind vom asv-nienborg.

Da ich die nicht online stellen will wegen eines evtl. Copyrights müsste man das anders regeln wenn die jemand haben möchte.


----------



## sqeembong

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum. Hab mir dieses Wochenende in den Kopf gesetzt meinen Fischereischein zu machen. Die Anmeldung zur Prüfung ging heute Nachmittag auf den Weg nach Warendorf. Da einige Arbeitskollegen oft Angeln gehen und ich manchmal mit gehe, aber leider nur daneben stehen und zuschauen darf, mach ich jetzt den Schein. 

@Darokthar: Sind denn die Bilder anders als auf den zwei jpeg's, zwei Post früher, die habe ich mir nämlich schon gespeichert, aber da kann man ja nicht wirklich feinheiten der Fische erkennen und ein paar sehen auch ein wenig anders aus, als in diesem Programm von Moritz. 
Ich habe heute auch mal einen Arbeitskollegen gefragt ob er noch die Fischkarten hat. Diese kann er von seinem Schwiegervater besorgen, aber erst nächste Woche. Aber da weis ich auch nicht wie alt diese, oder noch die gleichen sind.
Da ich keine Zeit verlieren möchte die Fische zu lernen, da hab ich nämlich hauptsächlich meine Probleme die Namen zu merken, würde ich gerne wissen ob das in der pdf-Datei die Karten sind, die auch in der Prüfung dran kommen.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

PS: Die Karten von asv-nienborg habe ich schonmal heruntergeladen, leider sind diese Passwortgeschütz und deshalb nur für Kursteilnehmer verwendbar. Da ich gerade meinen Elektrotechniker mache, kann ich aus Zeitmangel wegen der Abendschule an keinem Kurs teilnehmen und bringe mir das alles selber bei.


----------



## M0ng0

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2262770&postcount=78

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, is zwar für paderborn aber man weis ja nie

Gruß

M0ng0




sqeembong schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum. Hab mir dieses Wochenende in den Kopf gesetzt meinen Fischereischein zu machen. Die Anmeldung zur Prüfung ging heute Nachmittag auf den Weg nach Warendorf. Da einige Arbeitskollegen oft Angeln gehen und ich manchmal mit gehe, aber leider nur daneben stehen und zuschauen darf, mach ich jetzt den Schein.
> 
> @Darokthar: Sind denn die Bilder anders als auf den zwei jpeg's, zwei Post früher, die habe ich mir nämlich schon gespeichert, aber da kann man ja nicht wirklich feinheiten der Fische erkennen und ein paar sehen auch ein wenig anders aus, als in diesem Programm von Moritz.
> Ich habe heute auch mal einen Arbeitskollegen gefragt ob er noch die Fischkarten hat. Diese kann er von seinem Schwiegervater besorgen, aber erst nächste Woche. Aber da weis ich auch nicht wie alt diese, oder noch die gleichen sind.
> Da ich keine Zeit verlieren möchte die Fische zu lernen, da hab ich nämlich hauptsächlich meine Probleme die Namen zu merken, würde ich gerne wissen ob das in der pdf-Datei die Karten sind, die auch in der Prüfung dran kommen.
> 
> Danke schonmal im voraus.
> 
> PS: Die Karten von asv-nienborg habe ich schonmal heruntergeladen, leider sind diese Passwortgeschütz und deshalb nur für Kursteilnehmer verwendbar. Da ich gerade meinen Elektrotechniker mache, kann ich aus Zeitmangel wegen der Abendschule an keinem Kurs teilnehmen und bringe mir das alles selber bei.


----------



## sqeembong

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Links, aber die Bilder hab ich schon, hab mir alle Seiten dieses Treads durchgelesen und den ein oder anderen Link angeklickt. Die Fischkarten habe ich bekommen und ausgedruckt. Die meisten Fische weis ich bereits, gibt halt nur noch ein paar Problemfälle. Aber bis Juni ist ja noch ne Menge Zeit diese Fische zu lernen. 
Ich bin jedenfalls versorgt mit Material. Hab ja auch noch zwei Arbeitskollegen die mich wärend der Arbeit abfragen 
Besser kann man glaube ich nicht lernen.


----------



## Baggerkutscher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo ich habe mir auch mal alles was es hier zum üben und lernen gibt runtergeladen denn ich möchte auch gerne meine Prüfung machen . Jetzt mal ne Frage , ich komme aus Castrop-Rauxel und müsste normalerweise noch bis November warten , bin aber heis wie hulle  und will nicht warten , kann ich den Schein auch woanders machen oder ist das Kreis oder Stadt gebunden ?


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Baggerkutscher schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir auch mal alles was es hier zum üben und lernen gibt runtergeladen denn ich möchte auch gerne meine Prüfung machen . Jetzt mal ne Frage , ich komme aus Castrop-Rauxel und müsste normalerweise noch bis November warten , bin aber heis wie hulle  und will nicht warten , kann ich den Schein auch woanders machen oder ist das Kreis oder Stadt gebunden ?


 
Also - ich kenne nur aus NRW die Regelung, dass man dort die Prüfung machen MUSS, wo man seinen Hauptwohnsitz angemeldet hat!

Bei entsprechender Begründung (Arbeit, Studium, Montage usw.) KANN man eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen, um auch an einem anderen Ort die Prüfung abzulegen!

Ist etwas bürokratischer Aufwand, aber funzt eigentlich!

Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass andere Länder das auch anders handhaben, weswegen ich dann doch innerhalb von NRW bleiben würde!

Ein Anruf bei der Fischereibehörde sollte das schnell klären!

Ernie

PS:

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Öpken82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



> Bei entsprechender Begründung (Arbeit, Studium, Montage usw.) KANN man eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen, um auch an einem anderen Ort die Prüfung abzulegen!
> 
> Ist etwas bürokratischer Aufwand, aber funzt eigentlich!


 
Also an der Begründung, falls eine erforderlich ist, sollte es ja denk ich nicht scheitern. Die Genehmigung kostet halt noch ein paar Euro extra, aber an sich auch nicht die Welt.



> Für Düsseldorferinnen bzw. Düsseldorfer, die die Fischerprüfung in einer anderen Gemeinde ablegen möchten, werden Ausnahmegenehmigungen unter Vorlage des Personalausweises ausgestellt.
> Gebühr hierfür: 15,- Euro
> Quelle:http://www.duesseldorf.de/umweltamt/wasser/was10101.shtml


 
Die Ausnahmegenehmigung gibt es aber wohl überall. Hab meine Prüfung auch in einem anderen Prüfungsbezirk gemacht.

Aber wie Ernie schon geschrieben hat, ist der Anruf bei der Fischereibehörde wohl die einfachste Variante.|wavey:

Gruß und auch von mir viel Erfolg


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Soweit ich weiß, bekommt man die Aunahmegenehmigung immer. Den interessiert das eigentlich nicht warum du nicht im Kreis machst. Ist halt Geldmacherei


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,

also zumindest einen Lehrgang kann man in einer anderen Stadt machen, bei der Prüfung bin ich mir nicht sicher #c Bei mir im Kurs waren mehrere aus anderen Städten (alles innerhalb NRW's) und die haben sich dann glaube ich eine Ausnahmegenehmigung besorgt, um hier in Wuppertal die Prüfung machen zu können... (so wie es hier schon erklärt wurde).

Morgen ist es bei mir soweit, sollte alles klappen, gelernt habe ich eigentlich genug #6

|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In NRW ist der Lehrgang ja auch *KEINE* Pflicht - also kannst Du den *immer* problemlos woanders oder auch *GARNICHT* machen!

Lediglich für die Prüfung selber brauchst Du die Ausnahmegenehmigung, wenn Du woanders als an Deinem (Melde-) Wohnort zur Prüfung gehen möchtest!

Ernie


----------



## Baggerkutscher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ok ich danke euch und werde da mal anrufen


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



weberei schrieb:


> Morgen ist es bei mir soweit, sollte alles klappen, gelernt habe ich eigentlich genug #6
> 
> |wavey:



Und wie siehts aus


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke der Nachfrage #6

natürlich: 

|laola: BESTANDEN |jump:

Voll cool, war aber auch richtig einfach... Naja ich habe auch genügend gelernt, dadurch gab es keine Probleme :vik:

War voll schnell fertig mit allem, in die Schule musste ich nichtmehr, war den ganzen Tag beurlaubt 


|wavey:


----------



## Öpken82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestanden Prüfung und viel Spaß beim angeln.
|laola:


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch :m
Ab morgen habe ich den Schein genau ein Jahr


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen Dank!!!

Ich kann es echt kaum erwarten, angeln zu gehen |jump:
|wavey:


----------



## DerAngler93

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



weberei schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Ich kann es echt kaum erwarten, angeln zu gehen |jump:
> |wavey:



Dito 

Wann wirds wärmer? :m


----------



## Darokthar

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zum Angeln braucht es doch kein gutes Wetter. Beim Fangen würden höhere Temperaturen allerdings schon sehr helfen |supergri

Gratulation zur bestandenen Prüfung :m


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also bei uns in der Kölner Ecke sind alle Seen frei von Eis und die letzten Tage strahlender Sonnenschein |supergri....gut, an den Temperaturen könnte man noch arbeiten.

Sollte mein Tacklelieferant es dann diese Woche endlich schaffen, den Rest meiner Bestellung ranzukarren, dann fällt am Samstag definitiv der Startschuss für diese Saison!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Klar, ich würde auch bei dem Wetter gehen, egal ob ich was fange oder nicht. Aber leider schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht. Mit Glück könnte ich am 21.3. mal los, sonst eher nicht. Ich bin auch gewissermaßen auf meine Eltern angewiesen, da ich mit 17 noch nicht (alleine) Auto fahren darf. Und mit dem Rad zum nächsten Gewässer ist schon fast ne Tagestour 

:c Also warten  #q

|wavey:


----------



## milos2009

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi ,


Heute am 22.03.2010 , 14 Uhr Prüfung:


 |laola: BESTANDEN |laola:

Und morgen gehts direkt los Angeln #:


----------



## dodo12

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch! 
Viel Spaß beim Angeln und dicke Fische!


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Baggerkutscher schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir auch mal alles was es hier zum üben und lernen gibt runtergeladen denn ich möchte auch gerne meine Prüfung machen . Jetzt mal ne Frage , ich komme aus Castrop-Rauxel und müsste normalerweise noch bis November warten , bin aber heis wie hulle  und will nicht warten , kann ich den Schein auch woanders machen oder ist das Kreis oder Stadt gebunden ?


 Hallo Baggerkutscher
Du kannst Dir die Ausnahmegenemigung in Recklinghausen holen soweit wie ich weis führt Gelsenkirchen noch Prüfungen durch.


----------



## fassi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hallo zusammen 
wollte mal fragen ob ich den angelschein auch so erwereben kann?


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nein kann man nicht, und das ist aucheigentlich ganz gut so. es sei denn du bist unter 16, dann kannst du einen jugendfischereischein erwerben, der dir erlaubt, mit einem Erwachsenen über 18 jahren mit fischereischein angeln zu gehen.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## fassi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ja gut dann weiss ich bescheid aber die zeiten sind 
ja nicht so toll august bis oktober ungefähr....
hätte ihn schon gerne eher gehabt


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wohne in Bochum NRW und möchte nun Anfang Juni die Prüfunk im Kreis Warendorf ablegen.
Habe mir heute schon von unserer Fischereibehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung geholt für Warendorf und das Anmeldeformular für die Prüfung in Warendorf habe ich mir auch schon runtergeladen.

Jetzt meine 2 Fragen:

1. Laut Homepage des Kreis Warendorf finden die Prüfungen zwischen dem 31.05 und 02.06.10 statt.
Auf der Anmeldung steht aber kein Datum welches ich eintragen kann.
Soll ich einfach eins eintragen, oder wird mir der Termin mitgeteilt.?

2. Auf der Homepage steht auch, dass man die Prüfungsgebühren beim Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung entrichten muss.
Soll ich die irgendwo überweisen oder mit in den Umschlag in Bar tun?

Wär toll wenn ihr mir da behilflich sein könntet.
Danke euch allen schonmal  |wavey:


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also bei mir war es so:

Zu 1) Prüfung fand auch über mehrer Tage statt. Den genauen Termin, an dem Du an der Reihe bist, bekommste dann in der Bestätigung mitgeteilt.

Zu 2) In der besagten Bestätigung wurde ich gebeten, den Betrag von 50,- € bis spätestens zum Prüfungstermin auf Kontoverbindung X zu überweisen.

Geld innen Umschlag würde ich auf gar keinen Fall machen! Nachher heisst es "Ham wa nicht bekommen" und ein Beamter freut sich über nen Fuffi.

Da ich aber nicht weiss, wie das bei Euch läuft, würde ich einfach nochmal da anrufen und das weitere Vorgehen erfragen. Das ist zumindest die sicherste Methode .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die schnelle antwort #6


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Eine Frage hab ich noch.
Ich lerne mit einem onlineprogramm, wo es die Fischkarten auch gibt, wegen Artenkenntnis.
Muss ich die Schonzeiten und größen der Fische auch lernen?
Sind diese Prüfungsrelevant?
Oder muss ich nur wissen um welchen Fisch es sich handelt? ;+


----------



## Darokthar

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es reicht die Fischarten zu erkennen.

Wenn das Programm von Moritz-Angelsport ist, dann sind die Abbildungen weit entfernt von den Abbildungen der Prüfung.


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Darokthar schrieb:


> Wenn das Programm von Moritz-Angelsport ist, dann sind die Abbildungen weit entfernt von den Abbildungen der Prüfung.



Das ist leider richtig! Mit dem Programm wirste bei der Prüfung die wenigsten Fische wieder erkennen .

Kauf Dir am Besten das Buch:

Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen 

Kostet bei den Amazonen 14,95 € und enthält alle NRW-Prüfungsfragen und auch die Fischabbildungen, die den Prüfungskarten entsprechen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## flasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



flasha schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Montag die Prüfung in Iserlohn  Theorie war relativ einfach wenn man sich zuhause gut vorbereitet hat. Hab mit folgendem Link dafür gelernt:
> 
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html
> 
> Nach ein paar Durchgängen hat man sich die Fragen schon so eingeprägt das es von alleine läuft.
> 
> Die Praxis war auch einfach. 4 Fische erkennen und dann noch eine leichte Spinnrute zusammenstellen. In 5min war es geschafft und ich bin nun endlich stolzer Besitzer des Fischereischeins
> 
> Ich habe folgende Fischkarten zum lernen genommen:
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_1.jpg
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/Fischkarte_Teil_2.jpg
> 
> Die haben mir super geholfen!Hoffe sie kann dem einen oder anderen auch helfen
> 
> MFG
> flasha



Einfach mal das erste Posting durchlesen! Da wurd mein Beitrag mit aufgeführt. Mit den beiden Bildern hat man doch alles. Wozu noch ein Buch kaufen?


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen Dank an alle 
Ja , ich lerne mit dem Moritz Program.
Ich finds Super, ich lerne seid 2 Tagen und kann die theoretische Prüfung schon komplett mit 0 Fehlern .

Die Fische habe ich auch schon gelernt, aber die sehen etwas anders aus als auf den oben genannten Karten.
Ich werd also nochmal nach den Karten lernen #6

Ich lerne 5-7 Stunden am Tag (macht aber auch Spaß )


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



flasha schrieb:


> Einfach mal das erste Posting durchlesen! Da wurd mein Beitrag mit aufgeführt. Mit den beiden Bildern hat man doch alles. Wozu noch ein Buch kaufen?



Vielleicht lässt Du den Fragensteller lieber selbst entscheiden womit er lernen möchte? . Es gibt halt auch Menschen, wie ich z. B., die halt lieber mit nem Buch in der Hand lernen (da kann man dann auch mal die Fischnamen einfacher zuhalten als auffm Bildschirm  ) und die Online-Programme nur zusätzlich nebenbei benutzen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Lorano schrieb:


> Ja , ich lerne mit dem Moritz Program.



Da solltest Du mal das Forum ein wenig durchforsten, denn ich meine schon das ein oder andere mal gelesen zu haben, dass da kleinere Fehler drin sind und ich weiss nicht, ob das im Programm geändert wurde .

Kannste, musste aber natürlich nicht .

Ich kann Dir, wie gesagt o. g. Buch empfehlen! Das ist das "amtliche", was auch in den Vorbereitungskursen verwendet wird (wurde mir zumindest von Kursteilnehmern bestätigt, ich selbst hab ja keinen gemacht)

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ok, lieben Dank


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gibts die Fischkarten auch irgendwo online größer.
Zur Not suche ich heute Abend mal selber, aber sitze momentan auf der Arbeit, hab nicht viel Zeit, daher die Frage ;-)


----------



## flasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Borg schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt Du den Fragensteller lieber selbst entscheiden womit er lernen möchte? . Es gibt halt auch Menschen, wie ich z. B., die halt lieber mit nem Buch in der Hand lernen (da kann man dann auch mal die Fischnamen einfacher zuhalten als auffm Bildschirm  ) und die Online-Programme nur zusätzlich nebenbei benutzen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



Den ersten Satz hättest du dir sparen können. War nur ein Tip meinerseits.


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



flasha schrieb:


> Den ersten Satz hättest du dir sparen können. War nur ein Tip meinerseits.



Ansonsten geht's aber noch oder? Du hast schliesslich den unnötigen Satz in den Raum geworfen "Wozu also noch ein Buch kaufen?".

Man, man, man, wie im Kindergarten!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ok,ok |bla:
bitte nicht wegen mir streiten.
GRUPPENKUSCHELN |smlove2:


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

SO da bin ich wieder mit ein paar Fragen.
Wie habt ihr für den Rutenzusammenbau effektiv gelernt ohne Kurs? Hab auf der Seite des ASV Nienburg wenigstens schonmal die Ruten mit Bildern gefunden.
Ist das Effektiv?
Glaubt mir, ich hätte sehr gerne einen Kurs besucht, aber ich hab zu kurzfristig den Termin für die Prüfung erfahren.

Zweite Frage ist, reicht es den normalen clinchknoten zu können oder muss man alle drauf haben?


----------



## M0ng0

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Lorano schrieb:


> SO da bin ich wieder mit ein paar Fragen.
> Wie habt ihr für den Rutenzusammenbau effektiv gelernt ohne Kurs? Hab auf der Seite des ASV Nienburg wenigstens schonmal die Ruten mit Bildern gefunden.
> Ist das Effektiv?
> Glaubt mir, ich hätte sehr gerne einen Kurs besucht, aber ich hab zu kurzfristig den Termin für die Prüfung erfahren.
> 
> Zweite Frage ist, reicht es den normalen clinchknoten zu können oder muss man alle drauf haben?


 

Hi,

wenn die Prüfung der in Kreis Paderborn ähnelt solltest du nicht mehr benötigen als das unten aufgeführe....




M0ng0 schrieb:


> Da ich meine Prüfung erst gerade erforlreich abgelegt habe und mir meine Bilder sehr beim üben geholfen haben...
> 
> Hier mal eine Paar Bilder von den Angelruten die für die Prüfung in Paderborn benötigt werden.
> Meine Meinung ist das man sich anhand von Fotos evl. besser das nötige Zubehör sowie die dazugehörige Rute einprägen kann.
> 
> Bilder
> http://m0ng0.h1604260.stratoserver.net/download/Ruten_Bilder.rar
> 
> 
> Übungszettel
> http://m0ng0.h1604260.stratoserver.net/download/Ruten_Uebungszettel.rar
> 
> Also viel erfolg an die jenigen denen es noch bevor steht und ich hoffe das ich euch ein wenig damit helfen konnte.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael
> 
> PS: Die Fotos sind in einer sehr hohen auflösung so das man auch Text und Details auf den Ruten und verpackungen erkennen kann.


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Lorano schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr für den Rutenzusammenbau effektiv gelernt ohne Kurs?



Habe vor meinem Schein ja schon seit meiner Kindheit am Meer im Ausland geangelt. Somit waren die meisten Sachen bekannt. Alles was ich noch nicht kannte habe ich mir beim Händler meines Vertrauens zeigen lassen. Die Herausforderung bestand bei der Prüfung jedoch darin, dass die Ruten & Rollen nicht exakt denen entsprachen, die ich gelernt hatte. Die Angaben von Wurfgewicht, etc. entsprachen nur so ungefähr. War aber letztendlich nicht das grosse Problem, da man mit logischem Denken problemlos jede Rute zusammenstellen konnte. Aber mal zu einem Händler zu fahren und sich die Sachen anzuschauen, kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden . 

Ich würde mich auch vorher erkundigen, ob Du das Geraffel nur hinlegen oder auch zusammenbauen musst! Bei uns musste zusammenbauen und ein paar Kandidaten waren der Ansicht, man muss nur hinlegen. Die haben dann ein bisschen sparsam geguckt .

Mit dem Clinchknoten biste schonmal gut im Rennen, wobei bei uns keiner durchgefallen ist, weil er die Knoten nicht konnte. Gibt dann halt ein paar blöde Sprüche vom Prüfer |supergri. Bzgl. der Knoten würde ich mir mal keinen Kopf machen und wenn ihr nur hinlegen müsst, kannste Dir das ja eh sparen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

also wir haben in unserem Lehrgang damals gelernt, dass man die Ruten normal gar nicht zusammenbauen muss. Nur zusammenlegen in der richtigen Reihenfolge. Wenn der Prüfer aber sieht, dass der Prüfling etwas grundlegendes vergessen hat, wie Spule oder so (kann bei der Aufragung schon mal vorkommen), kann es sein, dass der Prüfer sagt,, dann bauen sie mir die Rute doch bitte mal zusammen!' Und unser lehrgangsleiter hat gesagt, wenn wir zusammenbauen müssen, ist der knoten scheiß egal. er meinte, dass wir uns von schleife bis palomar-knoten einen aussuchen könnten :-D
Je nach dem wie viele ihr in der Prüfung seid, wird der prüfer wahrsch. eh keinen bock haben, sich von 30 Leuten nacheinandern die Ruten komplett zusammenbauen zu lassen...
Naja, mach dir wegen des Knotens auf jeden Fall keinen Kopf... ein einfacher tuts... und wenn dem Prüfer das nicht passt, sag ihm nen schönen Gruß von mir, dass der ein Tuppes ist. ;-)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, in Bergheim bei der Prüfung haste leider kein Wunschkonzert, da ist Zusammbauen Pflicht! Ist aber halt nicht tragisch, da Du später am Wasser Deine Rute ja auch zusammenbauen musst und schliesslich reden wir hier ja nicht von einem Hexenwerk . 

Wie gesagt, die Herausforderung lag lediglich in der Rutenwahl, da diese vom Lehrbuch abwichen. Ist aber auch kein Problem, wenn man die benötigten Wurfgewichte kennt oder wie bei mir, wo auf der Rute schon "Carp" draufstand, was die Wahl der Karpfenrute, die ich zusammenbauen musste, extremst vereinfachte #6|supergri.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke dass ihr mir etwas die Angst nehmt 
Ich werde so effektiv wie möglich lernen.#6


----------



## Volk3r

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hiho,
mach Dir mal keinen Kopf. Weder in Gelsenkirchen, noch in Recklinghausen musste bisher jemand eine Rute montieren. Ich bezweifle auch, dass dann dort so viele Prüfungen erfolgreich wären. Die genannten Unterlagen reichen völlig aus. Und selbst wenn Du einen kleinen Fehler machen solltest, die Prüfer wissen auch, wie nervös man ist und dort nicht Profis antreten.

Schlimmer ist aber, was man so bei Kontrollen am Wasser vorfindet: Bleie, oberhalb der Pose angebracht, Haken mit einem Hausfrauenknoten angeknüpft und dann sich wundern, warum ein 4 Pfund Karpfen jedes mal den Haken "abreißt". Stippfischer mit einer 32er geflochtenen als Hauptschnur .....

Also, Du schaffst das schon!!

TL
Volk3r


----------



## Weed888

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

:vik:hi habe die Prüfung heute in Euskirchen bestanden! War auch nur zusammenlegen! Also das kreigt man fast ohne lernen hin!|wavey:


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch :m
Freut mich |wavey:
Und viel Spaß beim peitschen #6


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@Lorano: hast du die offiziellen Rutensätze? Denn man sollte sich auf keinen Fall darauf verlassen, dass auf ner Rute Carp oder so etwas steht. Es gibt bestimmt gebiete, wo die Ruten einfach nur weiß sind (wie bei meiner Prüfung), also bei interesse kann ich die Rutensetze (die aktuellen für NRW!) gerne posten (per E-mail oder was weiß ich), einfach kurz melden (am besten per pn.)

Viele Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Kxxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hat jemand Zeichnungen von den verswchiedenen Rutenmontagen?


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zeichnungen von den verswchiedenen Rutenmontagen?


 

ohh, sowas hätte ich auch gerne #6


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

oh wei. ne, sowas hab ich leider nicht... braucht ihr aber im prinzip auch nicht für die Prüfung...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## basti1585

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen auch meine Prüfung in NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs bestanden. Hatte beruflich keine Zeit, sonst hätte ich den Kurs belegt. Gelernt habe ich mit dem Programm von Moritz. Die Fischkarten sind aber nicht original, genau wie die Abbildungen für den praktischen Teil. 
Für den praktischen Teil hat mir der Anfangspost sehr geholfen.
Musste eine Brandungsrute zusammenstellen. War halt sehr einfach.#6


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

GIbts auch jemanden der die Prüfung nicht bestanden hat?
Wie ist es dann wenn man nicht besteht, bekommt man einen nachholtermin? oder wie?


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

wenn du nicht bestehst, hast du erst beim nächsten regulären prüfungstermin die chance,  die prüfung zu wiederholen. Aber mach dir  deshalb mal keinen kopf, wenn du vernünftig lernst, kannst du eigentlich gar nicht durchfallen. Aber trotzdem solltest du das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Bei uns hat einer nicht bestanden und hat deshalb erst wieder dieses Jahr ende november-anfang dezember die chance, die prüfung zu wiederholen...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Öpken82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi Lorano,
also bei mir waren auch Leute die nicht bestanden haben. Die hatten allerdings schon den Theorieteil nicht bestanden und sind dann direkt nach Hause. Aber das war nur ein kleiner Bruchteil. Ich glaub es waren 2 Leute die es nicht geschafft haben. Mal ganz ehrlich, mach dir mal keine Gedanken um nen Nachholtermin oder so. Du lernst doch und das klappt dann auch, da musste dir wirklich keine Gedanken um nen Nachholtermin machen.


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

lorano: wann hast du denn genau die Prüfung?

Grüeß
Jogi


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Lorano schrieb:


> GIbts auch jemanden der die Prüfung nicht bestanden hat?
> Wie ist es dann wenn man nicht besteht, bekommt man einen nachholtermin? oder wie?



Also wenn Du Dich konzentriert mit der Materie auseinandersetzt, regelmässig lernst und nicht gerade auffm Baum schläfst, dann solltest Du Dir darüber mal keinen Kopf machen .

Glaub mir, hinterher wirste Dich fragen, was die ganze Veranstaltung sollte!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke euch allen,

also die Prüfung sollte in der 1. Juniwoche stattfinden. Den genauen Termin sollte ich nächste Woche mitgeteilt bekommen.
Hab also noch 1 guten Monat zum lernen.
Muss auch nur noch die Ruten lernen, alles andere ist schon gespeichert und ich wiederhole es nur noch 1 mal am Tag.


----------



## sqeembong

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe diese Woche meinen Brief von der unteren Fischereibehörde in Warendorf bekommen. Hatte schon gedacht, die haben mich vergessen. 
Nach einem Anruf diese Woche wurde mir erzählt, dass die den Einsendeschluss der Anmeldungen abgewartet haben und jetzt die Anmeldungen bearbeiten. Der Termin für Warendorf ist der 2.6. 14Uhr.
Ich freu mich schon auf die Prüfung, ist ja auch noch eine menge Zeit alles zu lernen. 
War letztens schon mit nem Kollegen (Angelschein hat er, durfte laut Besitzer mitangeln) an nem See (Forellenhof) und habe dort geangelt. Von frühs bis zum Mittag. Wir hatten die ganze Zeit keinen Biss, aber links und rechts von uns bissen die Fische. Als es dann Zeit wurde zu gehen packte mein Kollege schonmal seine Sachen zusammen und ich hab noch "auswerfen" geübt (war ja mein erstes mal, dass ich geangelt habe). Ich habe den ganzen Vormittag geschleppt mit Spirolino und Teig am Haken. Beim letzten mal reinholen verspürte ich ein leichtes rucken als wenn der spirolino auf den grund stößt. Ich hab dann erstmal schnur gegeben und den Bügel der Rolle aufgemacht. Erst dachte ich, ok der Spirolino taucht ab und zieht nun ein wenig schnur von der Spule, nach ein paar sekunden habe ich dann den Bügel wieder zugemacht und Instinktiv angehauen und dann hatte ich doch noch einen Fisch am Haken. Ich rief zu meinem Kollegen: "Ich hab einen"  und freute mich dass ich einen dran hatte. Den drillte ich erstmal zum Ufer, mein Kollege stand schon mit dem Kescher da und sagte schon dass er nochmal abhauen will. (Aber das wusste ich auch schon vom zuschauen und blieb ganz ruhig und stellte die Bremse nochmal nach (ein wenig aufgemacht) so dass er nochmal Schnur ziehen konnte. Nach gefühlten 5-8 min (ab Biss) hatte ich den Fisch dann soweit, dass wir ihn dann im Kescher hatten (mit ständigem nachregeln der Bremse). Mein Kollege hat ihn dann Waidgerecht getötet. Zum Glück habe ich meine Kamera mitgehabt, sodass mein Kollege von mir und meinem ersten Fisch noch ein paar Fotos machen konnte. Die Lachsforelle habe ich dann zu Hause gemessen und gewogen. Sie war 54cm lang und knappe 2000g schwer. Zubereitet habe ich sie nach Korr Lachs auf Blattspinat dazu gab es Kartoffeln und es war sehr LECKER!
Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich dann endlich alleine los darf um zu angeln.


----------



## Benson

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,

na das ist doch mal was. Den selbst gefangenen Fisch auch zubereitet und gegessen und das beste, er war lecker!

Wenn du erst einmal einige Jahre den Angelschein hast dann wirst du wählerisch und gibst dich nicht mehr mit Puffforellen ab.
Irgendwann willst du nur noch Zanderfilets:m

Grüße


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@sqeembong: Dann sehen wir uns ja am 02.06 in Warendorf ;-)
Und ja so eine 2kg Forelle kann auch Dampf machen, war bestimmt geil so ein erster Drill


----------



## sqeembong

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hat schon Spass gemacht, wäre auch noch gern da geblieben aber wir hatten nur für einen halben Tag bezahlt und mein Kollege wollte auch nicht länger, da er noch was vor hatte.

Wenn du auch zu dem Termin eingeladen wurdest, dann sehen wir uns bestimmt dort. 
Ich hab auch keinen Kurs belegt. Ich lerne das alles mit Hilfe der Software und ich habe mir die Fischkarten ausgedruckt, Die Fische in der Software unterscheiden sich ein wenig von denen, die in der Prüfung drankommen.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon drauf, endlich alleine an den See oder Fluss zu dürfen. 

Warum machst du denn in Warendorf die Prüfung und nicht in Bochum? Wegen Termin Juni in Warendorf? Denk an die Ausnahmegenehmigung deiner Behörde. Hab da mal sowas gelesen.

Petri Heil


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In Bochum ist die Prüfung erst im November. Hab kein Bock im NOvember meinen Schein zu machen und dann erstmal in die Winterpause zu gehen.
Die Ausnahmegenehmigung musste ich ja mit der Anmeldung nach Warendorf schicken.
Diese zu bekommen war Kinderleicht, ich musste nicht mal sagen warum wieso und weshalb.
Hab einfach gesagt, ich will die und schon hat sie mir die ausgedruckt :m


----------



## Legionsadler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe mich dazu entschlossen einen angelschein zu machen da mich der angelsport sehr interessiert.nun habe ich aber gemerkt das man den nicht jederzeit erwerben kann wie das in etwa bei auto und moped der fall ist.nach langen suchen im netz habe ich entdeckt das es auch direkte angelschulen oder sogenannte wochenendseminare/intensivekurse gibt wo man ihn schneller machen kann und das da auch öfters im jahr kurse angeboten werden.leider habe ich bei mir nahbereich soetwas in der art nicht finden können und dachte ich frage hier einfach mal ob jemand weiss ob soetwas im nahbereich von 50km (+ -)( ich wohne in minden westfalen)angeboten wird.

mfg,sascha


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hm... wüsste jetzt nicht, wo es sowas gibt. Aber es gibt immer wieder Angelvereine, die sowas anbieten. Frag doch einfach mal in einem örtlichen Angelverein nach. Oder du rufst mal bei euch in der Stadtverwaltung an...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Legionsadler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich habe mich dazu entschlossen einen angelschein zu machen da mich der angelsport sehr interessiert.nun habe ich aber gemerkt das man den nicht jederzeit erwerben kann wie das in etwa bei auto und moped der fall ist.nach langen suchen im netz habe ich entdeckt das es auch direkte angelschulen oder sogenannte wochenendseminare/intensivekurse gibt wo man ihn schneller machen kann und das da auch öfters im jahr kurse angeboten werden.leider habe ich bei mir nahbereich soetwas in der art nicht finden können und dachte ich frage hier einfach mal ob jemand weiss ob soetwas im nahbereich von 50km (+ -)( ich wohne in minden westfalen)angeboten wird.
> 
> mfg,sascha



Der Lehrgang an sich hilft aber in dem Falle nicht weit den die Prüfung wird immer noch bei den Behörden abgelegt. Der Lehrgang dient der reinen Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung.

Frag die Untere Fischereibehörde Deiner Stadt an wan die nächsten Termine sind und klapper die Nachbargemeinden ab mit der selben Frage.


----------



## shell

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, kurze Info, da ich das gerade erst gelesen habe:

Nächstes WE ab Freitag findet in Telgte für schmales Geld ein Vorebereitungskurs statt. Veranstalter ist der ASV Telgte.

Ich bin dort selber mit meinem Bruder angemeldet und wir werden auch versuchen dann am 2. die Prüfung zu schaffen.

Evtl. kann man sich noch zu dem oben genannten Kurs anmelden. Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.asv-telgte.de/Fischerpruefung/fischerpruefung.htm


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

noch ein paar Tage,dann ist es soweit im Kreis Warendorf :vik:
Freu mich schon auf die Prüfung


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

moin,
kannst du die Rutensätze, Fischarten und das blaue Buch schon?
Kann dir nur wärmstens empfehlen, dich gut vorzubereiten...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

welches blaue Buch==?


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich denke er meint die Fragebögen...

Das offizielle Heftchen mit allen Fragen ist in NRW hellblau, wahrscheinlich wird jogibaer das meinen.


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich denke, er meint dieses:

Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann auch sein, letztendlich kommt es auf dasselbe raus:

ob er die Fragen kann #6

Drücke dir die Daumen, mach dir nicht zu viel Stress, läuft alles ganz locker ab! Habe im März bestanden, ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu viele Sorgen gemacht


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nö, das buch meine ich nicht... aber ist ja auch egal...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## basti1585

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



weberei schrieb:


> Drücke dir die Daumen, mach dir nicht zu viel Stress, läuft alles ganz locker ab! Habe im März bestanden, ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt viel zu viele Sorgen gemacht




Ging mir genauso. 
Aber lieber zuviel vorbereiten als zu wenig. In meiner Gruppe sind tatsächlich noch einige mit enormen Fehlerpunkten in der Theorie durchgefallen. |uhoh:


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@jogi was meinst du dann?
Ich kann alle Theoriefragen,alle 44 Fischarten inkl. der beiden Krebse und die 10 RUten.
Denke dass ist doch alles oder?


----------



## sqeembong

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch nochmal zur bestandenen Prüfung, Lorano. Ich hab meinen Schein auch bestanden, hab ihn auch gleich noch heute beim Amt ausstellen lassen, die hatten heute bis 17 Uhr offen :vik:. 

Petri Heil

*EDIT:* Ich hatte die Fliegenrute zum trockenfischen gezogen


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dir auch alles gute zur bestandenen Prüfung :vik:
Jaja war schon kniffelig diese Grundrute zum Fang von Aalen.
Mein Gott, ich dachte ich geh da kaputt.
Aber geschafft :vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## Dek

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch euch beiden.Ich wünsch euch auch noch nen dickes petri heil damit bald die ersten fische kommen ich muss ja noch bis zum november warten:v#q#q


----------



## Lorano

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hättest doch die Prüfung auch in Warendorf machen können ;-)


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunscheuch beiden!

Und jetzt ab ans Wasser mit euch


----------



## Dek

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja nur war das alles sehr kurzfristig und ich würde gerne den kurs vorher mitmachen.Naja so habe ich jetzt genug zeit zum lernen und kann mir den kurs dann wohl schenken ,da ich ja früher auch immer angeln war mit dem roten schein:vik:naja die 5 monate bekomm ich auch noch rum#q


----------



## oldwebl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi Leute!
Ich habe am 16. Juni meine Prüfung in Köln und die Theorie und den Praxisteil schon ganz hut drauf denk ich aber...
bei den Rutenaufgaben gehen die Meinungen ganz schön auseinander zb bei A3 Karpfenrute ....mit Wirbel oder ohne grosse Rolle oder Doch die mittlere grosses Schrotblei oder doch 15g Laufblei????
kann man auf das Moritz Programm vertrauen?
hat jemand vielleicht noch die Rutenvorlagen (aktuell) für NRW(köln)
will nix falsches lernen
mfg und allzeit Petri!


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

jo, ich hab die aktuellen Rutensätze für NRW, schick mir doch mal ne PN mit deiner E-Mail, dann schick ich dir die.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## oldwebl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So hast Post ;-)


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

jupp, du auch ;-)


----------



## oldwebl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Grüss Dich Jogi
erstmal thx für die Sätze dürfte beim lernen prima helfen
sind die angaben was WG und rutenlänge angeht vollständig?
weil einige haben zb nur bis 60g ich kenn das von einem anderen Plan mit von - bis Angaben
thx for Help#6
übrigens welche Rute musstest du eigentlich basteln?


----------



## oldwebl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aha ok das hatte mich noch gewundert;+
ja dann pauk ich mir das mal in den Schädel und hoffe das mir das in der Prüfung auch einfällt.......|kopfkrat
werd euch hier im Forum auf dem laufenden halten....
sag mal nutzt du beim Spinnfischen schon geflochtene wenn ja welche hab mir erstmal ne Mono auf meine neue Baitrunner geleiert soll ja am anfang besser sein
gruss und Petri


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

jop, fürs spinnen ne Geflochtene, würd ich auch empfehlen, auch wenn die teuer ist. Dass Mono am Anfang besser ist, hab ich noch nie gehört...
Halte ich auch für Unfug.
Der Vorteil von Geflochtener ist halt, dass die kaum Dehnung hat, d.h. du hast ein gutes Ködergefühl und kannst teilweise sogar die Bodenbeschaffenheit fühlen. Und du kommst natürlich mit dem Anschlag sofort bis zum Fisch durch. Also besser in den sauren Apfel beißen und investieren. Lohnt sich!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## oldwebl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

kannst du mir ne firma empfehlen(evtl per PN wegen ofizieller werbung im Forum) für den Rhein ist sicher gelb-rot am besten gell?


----------



## GreenIguana

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey, ich bin 14 und will jetz auch meinen Angelschein machen. 
Ich hab mich schon gut durch ein Buch (Köbling) vorbereitet, jedoch habe ich die Prüfung im Mai verpasst #q

Da die nächste Prüfung erst wieder im November ist, würde ich meine gerne diesen oder nächsten Monat ablegen. 

Weiß jemand was im Kreis Düren, oder Köln? 
Und ich brauch dann doch so eine Genehmigung oder? 
Wo krieg ich die?


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



oldwebl schrieb:


> kannst du mir ne firma empfehlen(evtl per PN wegen ofizieller werbung im Forum) für den Rhein ist sicher gelb-rot am besten gell?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143109&highlight=power+pro+rot schau mal super preis leistung!


----------



## Dr.Zoidberg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

yeahh.. gerade die Prüfung in MS abgelegt und bestanden. :vik: 
Hab mich mit dem Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung vorbereitet. Mit den Rutenangaben und den Fischkarten aus dem Buch fährt man sehr gut. Musste ne Hechtrute zusammenstellen - ohne Beanstandung.
Als ich den Schein direkt danach gelöst habe, hab ich mir die nächsten Prüfungstermine in Münster notiert, ist vielleicht für Leute, die die jetzige Prüfung verpasst haben, ganz interessant:
Anmeldung bis 22.10.2010
Theoretische Prüfung am 22.11.2010
Praktische Prüfung ab 29.11.2010

das anmeldeformular kann man sich bei der Stadt runterladen und per Post einschicken, die Anmeldegebühr kann man einfach überweisen. Danach muss man nur noch zur Prüfung erscheinen ;-)


----------



## Msd

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo lieber Angler !

Zuletzt habe ich kurz vor dem Auslaufen meines Jugendfischereischeins die Rute geschwungen und habe mich nun entschlossen meinen Angelschein zu machen, da ich noch so viel Spinn Equiptment hier herum stehen habe, welches mich von Tag zu Tag mehr anzulachen scheint.

Ich komme aus dem Raum Hagen und habe im Netz nach Stundenlanger suche Termine für den 2. und 3. 11 Gefunden, hat zufällig jemand Ahnung und könnte mir diese Termine irgendwie bestätigen, da ich in erinnerung habe das es eine nicht ganz Seriöse Seite war, wollte ich vorsichtshalber mal bei euch nachfragen.

Mit freundlichen Füßen

Daniel


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Unterefischereibehörde anrufen, die können dir das 100% bestätigen oder eben die richtigen Termine nennen


----------



## clipfisch07

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

morgen Msd , ich komme auch aus Hagen und  unser
Verein führt auch die Prüfungen am 02.11.2010 , 03.11.2010 durch , hier die Adresse SFV - Hagen,Herdecke und Umgegend eV .,ließ selber nach .Viel Glück dann ...


----------



## Kat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallöchen!
Ich bin neu hier, und hab da mal ein paar Fragen.
Also ich habe hier ja schon mehrmals gelesen, dass erst wieder im November Prüfungstermine sind, aber kann mir vielleicht jemand mal einen Link geben, wo ich die Orte der Prüfungen in und um Köln finden und mich anmelden kann?
Tut mir Leid, wenn das hier im Thread schonmal irgendwo beantwortet wurde, aber 41 Seiten sind doch ganz schön viel zum durchlesen


----------



## Darokthar

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Am einfachsten rufst Du direkt bei der für dich zuständigen Behörde an.

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/buergerservice/adressen/00239/

Da sind die Öffnungszeiten und die Telefonnummer. Die Prüfungstermine können die dir sicher sagen. Und wenn Du dich anmelden willst musst Du da persönlich erscheinen.


----------



## Kat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ahja danke!  
Dann schau ich mal, wie die Termine hier so sind.


----------



## sqeembong

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

man hätte auch direkt bei der suche im Bürgerservice nach Fischerprüfung suchen können. 
http://www.stadt-koeln.de/buergerservice/themen/gruen/fischerpruefung/


da kann man sich auch das Anmeldeformular ausdrucken.


----------



## Jigkopp

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Kat,

also ich hab letztes Jahr im Juni meine Prüfung in Köln gemacht.

Falls Du einen Vorbereitungslehrgang machen möchtest kann ich Dir diese Seite empfehen.
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=102

Der Vorteil beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband ist, dass man im praktischen Teil mit genau den gleichen Ruten den Zusammenbau übt, wie sie in der Prüfung vorkommen. Man brauch sich nur die Farben merken, für den Fall, dass man mal das passende Wurfgewicht vergessen hat...

Falls Du keinen Lehrgang besuchen möchtest, kann ich Dir für den theoretischen Teil die Seite www.fangplatz.de empfehen.
Dadurch hätte ich mir den Kauf des Prüfungsbuches sparen können. Hier kann man die Fragen und Antworten sehr gut lernen.

Gruß

Jigkopp


----------



## _Tim_

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey ich hab mal ein Paar fragen zum angelschein:
1)Wo bekomm ich die fragen der Prüfung her?
2)Wenn ich nicht bestehen wüde könnte ich es erneut versuchen?
Noch eine frage generell zum Angeln:
Darf ich im Rhein Blinkern?
Danke schonmal im vorraus!!!


----------



## Hanuta8

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

kann ich mich auch ohne seminar nur für die prüfung anmelden????
weil ich arbeiten muss und immer auf montage muss habe ich leider keine zeit !!!! kann ich die theorie zuhause lehrenen und das praktische von meinen colegen erklären lassen???und wo kann ich mich denn dann dafür anmelden????


----------



## flasha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Hanuta8 schrieb:


> kann ich mich auch ohne seminar nur für die prüfung anmelden????
> weil ich arbeiten muss und immer auf montage muss habe ich leider keine zeit !!!! kann ich die theorie zuhause lehrenen und das praktische von meinen colegen erklären lassen???und wo kann ich mich denn dann dafür anmelden????



Klar, geht das! Würde mal bei euch beim Rathaus anrufen und nachfragen wann und wo die nächste Angelprüfung ist!




> Zitat von *flasha*
> 
> 
> _
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpr...efung-NRW.html
> 
> Nach ein paar Durchgängen hat man sich die Fragen schon so eingeprägt das es von alleine läuft.
> 
> Die Praxis war auch einfach. 4 Fische erkennen und dann noch eine  leichte Spinnrute zusammenstellen. In 5min war es geschafft und ich bin  nun endlich stolzer Besitzer des Fischereischeins
> 
> Ich habe folgende Fischkarten zum lernen genommen:
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/F...rte_Teil_1.jpg
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/F...rte_Teil_2.jpg
> 
> Die haben mir super geholfen!Hoffe sie kann dem einen oder anderen auch helfen
> 
> MFG
> flasha_


----------



## marccccc

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch vor ein paar Monaten meine *Prüfung in Köln *gemacht.

Wer Bedarf hat: 
Die sehr gut erhaltenen *Vorbereitungs-Materialien* inkl. Buch verkaufe ich gerade hier im Forum
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3064232

Gruß
Jacob


----------



## Cubiul

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hai,
hier kann man Vorbereitungskurse in Köln belegen:
http://www.gentlefisher.com/fischerpruefung/


----------



## petri1989

*AW: Leverkusen*

Hallo 

Ich habe grade deinen Beitrag von 2008 gelesen in dem du über die Prüfung in Leverkusen geschrieben hast.
Fand ihn sehr informativ (Danke! an dieser Stelle , weil ich ohne Kurs lerne.
Ich denke für Theorie und Fische bin ich gewappnet.
Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, wie sieht das mit den Ruten aus?
Da ich sie ja vorher nie zu Gesicht bekomme, steht da an den Ruten
Grundrute, Brandungsrute usw. dran oder muss man die an der Bauart erkennen. Weil wenn das so ist muss ich mir die nochmal irgendwo anschauen, nicht das ich in der Prüfung dann daran scheitere :/. Hättest du da irgendwelche Tipps ?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Petri1989


----------



## borussenflut

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@petri1989

Also bei mit stand nichts auf den Ruten,
ist ja auch klar, weil Prüfung.


----------



## franky04

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mahlzeit,

sind eigentlich die Fragen noch aktuell, die in dem Lernprogramm von Moritz Angelsport gelernt werden können?


----------



## Lil Torres

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



franky04 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> sind eigentlich die Fragen noch aktuell, die in dem Lernprogramm von Moritz Angelsport gelernt werden können?


 
letztes jahr waren sie noch aktuell, ich denke das sie es dieses jahr auch noch sind... #c

jedenfalls ein super programm, hat mir damals sehr geholfen!!


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin falls die Fragen bei Moritz nicht aktuell sind, findet ihr auch ier aktuelle Fragen: www.anglerbild.de
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## ralleprivat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Freunde,

hab nun entschieden und den Antrag zur Prüfung im November 10 ausgefüllt.

Dank der Tips in diesem Tread fühle ich mich relativ sicher und schaue der Prüfung relativ gelassen entgegen. Danke dafür !!!! #6

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch Sportsfreunde melden, die vom 15. bis 18. November 10 ebenfalls im Kreis Minden/Lübbecke ihre Prüfung ablegen wollen. Auf welche Weise auch immer 

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Frodo Beutlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moinsen erstmal, mache im Moment den Vorbereitungskurs zum Angelschein in Soest.

Wie sieht das in der Prüfung aus, muss man sich Sorgen machen, oder reicht es wenn man vernünftig gelernt hat ?

Bei der Moritz-Software komme ich immer gut durch und bestehe die Theorie sowie die Arterkennung.

Bei der Rutenzusammenstellung hab ich aber noch Nachholbedarf.


----------



## ralleprivat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Freunde,

vorab meine Bitte um Entschuldigung falls das Folgende schon an anderer Stelle erwähnung fand ...... 

Ich bitte um Vorsicht mit den Fischtafeln die im Netz unterwegs sind (z.B. die Software von Moritz). Ich habe jetzt das orginale Kartenset und stelle erhebliche Unterschiede in der Darstellung fest. Fürte z.B. dazu, da vorher mit Moritz geübt, das ich eine Barbe oder Hasel nicht mehr sicher erkannt habe. Also, wer sonst noch kein großes Wissen um die Artenkenntnis hat sollte sich unbedingt die Originale besorgen. Erspart mit Sicherheit unangenehme Überaschungen bei der Prüfung.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## ralleprivat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

*Halber Stich*

Guten Morgen Freunde,

hab mal eine Frage zur Rutenzusammenstellung bei der Fliegenfischerei.
Dort wird, bei Wirbel, "Verbindung mit halber Stich" als richtig vorgegeben.

Nun hab ich keinen Schimmer was ich mir darunter vor zu stellen habe.

Könnt Ihr mir das mal kurz erklären ?

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Frank-B

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ralleprivat schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> vorab meine Bitte um Entschuldigung falls das Folgende schon an anderer Stelle erwähnung fand ......
> 
> Ich bitte um Vorsicht mit den Fischtafeln die im Netz unterwegs sind (z.B. die Software von Moritz). Ich habe jetzt das orginale Kartenset und stelle erhebliche Unterschiede in der Darstellung fest. Fürte z.B. dazu, da vorher mit Moritz geübt, das ich eine Barbe oder Hasel nicht mehr sicher erkannt habe. Also, wer sonst noch kein großes Wissen um die Artenkenntnis hat sollte sich unbedingt die Originale besorgen. Erspart mit Sicherheit unangenehme Überaschungen bei der Prüfung.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Ralf



Mit den Bildern habe ich auch festgestellt. Bin gestern mit dem Kurs in Warendorf angefangen. Dort wurden ebenfalls Fischkarten und ein Vorbereitungsbuch angeboten. Dort sehen die Fische auch anders aus und die Maße der Fische sind bei einigen auch nicht mit des Software von Moritz identisch. |kopfkrat


----------



## iguana57

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@ralle privat

Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt in Minden zur Prüfung #h

Ich mache zur zeit gerade ein Kurs in Petershagen und habe auch zwischen 15. - 18. November Prüfung. 

@all 

Das mit den Fischarten finde ich auch. Die Nase sieht bei Moritz völlig anders aus als bei den Karten. 

Ich lerne auch nur noch mit den karten.

Bei anglerbild.de kann man ja auch lernen. habe da mal eine frage zu. Bei mir in den karten und auch bei moritz hat der "aal" ein mindestmaß von 35cm. Aber bei angelerbild.de 50cm. was ist denn nun richtig ?


----------



## Angelgreenhorn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das Mindesmaß für Aal war früher 35 cm und ist auf 50 cm angehoben worden.


----------



## iguana57

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Achso. Fragt sich dann nur was in der Prüfung richtig ist. Weil unser Lehrgangsleiter meinte das wir alles so lernen sollen wie es in unseren unterlagen steht..

Muß ich nochmal mit ihm abklären.


----------



## ralleprivat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

hatte schon gedacht in Minden allein die Prüfung zu machen #h

Hab auch irgendwo gelesen, daß das Mindestmaß für Aal in NRW auf 50 cm angehoben wurde und sofort Gültigkeit hat.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ralleprivat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte schon gedacht in Minden allein die Prüfung zu machen #h
> 
> Hab auch irgendwo gelesen, daß das Mindestmaß für Aal in NRW auf 50 cm angehoben wurde und sofort Gültigkeit hat.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Ralf



Seit beginn diesen Jahres wurde das Mindestmaß für Aal auf 50 cm angehoben, dafür wurde das Mindestmaß für Wels aufgehoben.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



iguana57 schrieb:


> Achso. Fragt sich dann nur was in der Prüfung richtig ist. Weil unser Lehrgangsleiter meinte das wir alles so lernen sollen wie es in unseren unterlagen steht..
> 
> Muß ich nochmal mit ihm abklären.




Werden denn die Mindestmaße irgendwo abgefragt ? |rolleyes
Wäre mir neu. 
Und wenn könntest Du ja das Aktuelle nennen und sagen, dass es bisher 35 cm waren. #h


----------



## iguana57

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi..

Also ich habe jetzt noch nicht alles durch aber zum Mindestmaß beim aal gibt es eine Prüfungs frage


----------



## franky04

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

für NRW bleibt es noch bei den Mindestmaßen (alt) für den Aal was die Prüfung betrifft.
Wir hatten deswegen bei der unteren Fischereibehörde angefragt..


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



franky04 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für NRW bleibt es noch bei den Mindestmaßen (alt) für den Aal was die Prüfung betrifft.
> Wir hatten deswegen bei der unteren Fischereibehörde angefragt..



Mindestmaße sind aber nicht Bestandteil der Prüfung.


----------



## iguana57

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also Mindestmaße werden jetzt nicht alle speziell abgefragt..

Aber bei Gesetzeskunde gibt es z.b. diese Prüfungsfrage:

Welches Mindestmaß hat der aal ?

a) 50cm
b) 35cm
c) 25cm

#h


----------



## franky04

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Mindestmaße sind aber nicht Bestandteil der Prüfung.



Da hast Du schon recht. Es ging mir auch nur um die Prüfungsfrage die Iguana hier auch gepostet hat mit dem MM für Aal.
Dort ist als Antwort auch 50cm angegeben. Das ist, auf die Prüfung bezogen, im Moment aber noch die falsche Antwort!
Hier gillt noch 35cm.

Sollte die Frage wirklich bei der Prüfung abgefragt werden, kann man sicherheitshalber ja noch einen kleinen Vermerk drauf machen *g* aber wen stört's wenn die anderen fragen alle richtig beantwortet sind #c

VG, Frank


----------



## tobse2202

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hey leutz#h

echt hilfreicher thread:m

habe am 25./26. Oktober meine Prüfung & weiß einfach nich wie ich mir die verschiedenen Laichzeiten merken soll#c


----------



## Spritti

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

also bei uns im Lehrgang ( Wuppertal) hat man gesagt das 35cm früher war und heute die richtige antwort 50cm ist. die sache mit dem vermerk ist aber garnicht mal so falsch. solte man vllt machen. habe grade ein ganz anderes problem bei dem mir hoffentlich jemand helfen kann. bin bis jetzt wegen arbeit nicht dazu gekommen ein polizeiliches führungszeugniss zu beantragen. werde das aber morgen früh tun. problem ist nur das es 2.3 wochen braucht bis das bei der unteren fischereibehörde angekommen ist. heisst das jetzt das man mich nicht zur prüfung zulässt? hoffe jemand kann mir dabei helfen


----------



## tobse2202

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey wofür brauchst du ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis?;+


----------



## ralleprivat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jo, das würde mich auch interessieren @spritti.

Melde mich morgen zur Prüfung an und habe bisher nichts von einer Zeugnispflicht gehört.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Frank-B

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



tobse2202 schrieb:


> hey leutz#h
> 
> echt hilfreicher thread:m
> 
> habe am 25./26. Oktober meine Prüfung & weiß einfach nich wie ich mir die verschiedenen Laichzeiten merken soll#c



Ist doch easy, Forellen im Winter, der Rest im den Sommermonaten.


----------



## tobse2202

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

&wie präg ich mir die abschnitte dann ein?^^


----------



## Frank-B

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



tobse2202 schrieb:


> &wie präg ich mir die abschnitte dann ein?^^



Schleie     Mai-Juli
Karpfen    Mai-Juli
Zander     Mai-Juni
Hecht etwas früher Feb - Mai

also alle im Frühling/Sommer
andere werden doch garnicht gefragt


----------



## tobse2202

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

dann muss ich mir das mal iwie merken...


----------



## Spritti

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In Wuppertal ist es Pflicht um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden ein Polizeiliches führungszeugniss beim Einwohnermeldeamt mit dem vermerk "Fischerprüfung" an die Untere Fischereibehörde schicken zu lassen. das hat einfach den grund weil die niemandem einen fischereischein ausstellen wollten der schonmal wegen schwarzangeln, wilderei oder so eine anzeige hatte. hab das heute beantragt und das dauert 1-3 wochen. montag hab ich prüfung...mal gespannt was dies sagen


----------



## Spritti

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

mindestens 13 Jahre alt sein (einen Fischereischein erhalten Sie aber trotzdem erst ab 14 Jahre),
an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilnehmen (empfohlen),
*beim Einwohnermeldeamt ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis mit dem Hinweis "Fischerprüfung" beantragen und*
sich schriftlich bis zum 10.09.2010 bei der unteren Fischereibehörde zur Prüfung anmelden.


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Spritti schrieb:


> *beim Einwohnermeldeamt ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis mit dem Hinweis "Fischerprüfung" beantragen *



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.....also im Rhein-Erft-Kreis (NRW) habe ich das letztes Jahr nicht gebraucht.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## ralleprivat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

hab heute meine Anmeldung abgegeben und auch im Kreis Minden/Lübbecke wirs ein Führungszeugnis nicht verlangt !

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch nach dem Aalmindestmaß bei der Prüfung gefragt. Es wird dort das aktuelle Mindestmaß als richtig gewertet. Also 50 cm.

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Frodo Beutlin

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moinsen, Kreis Soest braucht auch kein Führungszeugnis.


----------



## Spritti

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bestanden


----------



## ralleprivat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann ....... Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6

Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## basti1585

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit guten Fang :m


----------



## Spritti

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke! Muss aber dazu sagen das es wirklich sehr einfach war. Musste zum schluss ne karpenrute zusammenstellen und da hätte es mich wirklich schlimmer treffen können. Trotzdem sind alleine heute 4 schon an der theorie und 2 im praktischen teil gescheitert. Und das waren für wuppertal die ersten 30 von knapp 100 prüflingen. Naja nach mir die sinnflut... hauptsache bin durch.


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch!

Ich hatte im März meine Prüfung in Wuppertal, war echt locker. Die Prüfer waren sehr locker und nett  Habe mir vorher echt Sorgen gemacht....
War beim Shop an der B7 zum Lehrgang, warst du auch da? Hat mir bei denen echt gut gefallen und bei denen haben 100% der Lehrgangteilnehmer letztendlich die Prüfung bestanden 

Allzeit Petri Heil!
Schreibe dir mal ne PN


----------



## iguana57

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Spritti schrieb:


> Danke! Muss aber dazu sagen das es wirklich sehr einfach war. Musste zum schluss ne karpenrute zusammenstellen und da hätte es mich wirklich schlimmer treffen können. Trotzdem sind alleine heute 4 schon an der theorie und 2 im praktischen teil gescheitert. Und das waren für wuppertal die ersten 30 von knapp 100 prüflingen. Naja nach mir die sinnflut... hauptsache bin durch.




Hi..#h

Ich denke dann aber mal das die jenigen die Durchgefallen sind einfach nicht genug gelernt haben..

Ich finde z.b. die Theorie sehr leicht wenn man früh genug lernt. Ich habe erst in 5 wochen Prüfung und kann die Fragen jetzt schon auswendig.

Herzlichen Glüchwunsch noch   #6


----------



## mustang

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weiß einer die Termiene für 2011 für die Prüfung


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Soweit ich weiss, werden normalerweise die Termine für 2011 auch erst 2011 festgelegt.

Unter (0231) 50 – 2 41 32 oder 2 41 34 kannste bei der unteren Jagd- und Fischereibehörde ja mal fragen, ob die schon was wissen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich weiß, dass hier in Wuppertal am 28.02.11 und 1.3.11 stattfinden

http://www.angeln-wuppertal.de/pageID_6895559.html

Neben dem 2. Bild, rechst der Text, da steht das drin...


----------



## klaus friedrich

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde irgendwie nicht schlüssig, wie der genaue Ablauf ist um einen Angelschein in Köln zu erwerben. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie die einzelnen Schritte aussehen?
Und wer macht die Ausbildung? VHS, Stadt Köln oder Angelvereine?
Ich wollte im Frühjahr eigentlich einen Angelschein in der Tasche haben, kann man in jedem Monat Prüfungen machen und wo?

Bin leider totaler Anfänger. Kann mir jemand helfen???

Danke


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



klaus friedrich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich finde irgendwie nicht schlüssig, wie der genaue Ablauf ist um einen Angelschein in Köln zu erwerben. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie die einzelnen Schritte aussehen?
> Und wer macht die Ausbildung? VHS, Stadt Köln oder Angelvereine?
> Ich wollte im Frühjahr eigentlich einen Angelschein in der Tasche haben, kann man in jedem Monat Prüfungen machen und wo?
> 
> Bin leider totaler Anfänger. Kann mir jemand helfen???
> 
> Danke




Also Du musst Dich zuerst an die untere Fischereibehörde (die sitzen in Deutz, wenn ich mich nicht irre) wenden und dort die Termine erfragen. Im Regelfall gibt es pro Jahr 2 Termine, einen im Frühjahr und einen im Herbst. Rufnummer der unteren Fischereiprüfung musste mal googlen. Dann anrufen und sich die Anmeldung zuschicken lassen. Ausfüllen, 50,- € überweisen und fertig. Du bekommst dann ein Bestätigungsschreiben mit Deinem genauen Termin. Jeder termin geht nämlich i. d. R. über 2-3 Tage und an einem bist Du halt dran.

In NRW hast Du ja das Glück, dass Du eigentlich keinen Vorbereitungslehrgang benötigst . Hier scheiden sich auch die Geister, ob der sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Ich persönlich halte den für überflüssig und hab auch keinen besucht. Man besorgt sich einfach das Arbeitsbuch für die Fischerprüfung, die in NRW benutzten Fischkarten (wobei die im Arbeitsbuch bereits enthalten sind, aber halt etwas klein sind) und saugt sich vielleicht das ein oder andere Lernprogramm aus dem I-net (z. B. von Moritz Angelsport). Wenn man keine Ahnung vom Material hat, lässt man sich das in einem Angelshop mal zeigen. Wenn Du gerne einen Kurs besuchen möchtest, dann frag einfach bei Deinem Anruf bei der unteren Fischereibehörde nach, wo Du den Kurs machen kannst. Alternativ in einem Angelladen Deiner Wahl. Bei uns im Erftkreis wird der Kurs vom Fischereiverband Rhein-Erft abgehalten, wer das genau in Köln macht, weiss ich leider nicht. Hier hilft vielleicht Google....

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Öpken82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,
du musst als erstes eine Fischreiprüfung machen. Für die Prüfung meldest du dich bei der unteren Fischereibehörde in Köln an. Klick
Auf der Seite solltest du dazu die nötigen Informationen finden. Für die Prüfung ist nicht zwingend ein Lehrgang erforderlich. Da du aber schreibst du bist totaler Anfänger, solltest du dir aber auf jedenfall Hilfe besorgen. Ob du jetzt den Lehrgang machst oder evtl. nen erfahrenen Angler hast der dir dabei hilft bleibt dir überlassen.
Sollten dir die Termine in Köln nicht zu sagen, also für dich evtl. zu spät liegen, kannst du deine Prüfung auch in einem anderen Bezirk ablegen. Dafür brauchst du allerdings eine Ausnahmegenehmigung deiner Stadt. Für die Prüfung musst du dich bis spätestens 4 Wochen vor der Prüfung angemeldet haben.
Wenn du die Prüfung bestanden hast, wird dir ein Prüfungszeugnis ausgehändigt. Mit diesem kannst du dann deinen Fischereischein beantragen. Den kannst du dann in der Regel direkt bei der Behörde mitnehmen. Hat mich mein ich zusätzlich zur Prüfung 48€ gekostet für 5 Jahre.
Die Prüfung wird nicht jeden Monat angeboten. Meist hat man Termine im Frühjahr und im Herbst. Dafür am besten bei der Behörde anfragen. Telefonnummer steht ja in dem Link oben.
Und wegen den Lehrgängen kannst du mal hier gucken.Lehrgänge

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Für die Prüfung ist kein Lehrgang erforderlich, die Prüfung ist alles andere als realistisch. Die Fragen der Theorie sind zu weit von der tatsächlichen Praxis, die Montagen sind nicht der Hit, aber weit weg von dem was man wirklich einsetzen sollte.

Es ist, zumindest aus meiner Sicht, reines lernen für die Prüfung, 90% davon ist für die Praxis nicht relevant.


----------



## Guppy-Lilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Leute!

Ich angel immer im Urlaub und habe mich dann endlich diesen Sommer für die Fischerprüfung angemeldet, um doch auch mal hier am See zu sitzen.

Das war jetzt 6 Monate her, ich hatte nix mehr von denen gehört, obwohl ich bezahlt hatte usw, hatte es schon halb vergessen gehabt, und gestern plötzlich flattert mir ein Schreiben vom Kreis Mettmann ins Haus, dass die Fischerprüfung in der Zeit vom 20. und 25. November stattfindet, den genauen Termin erfahre ich noch.

HILFE!

Ich wohne in Ratingen bei Düsseldorf, Kreis Mettmann. Geht einer von Euch auch in der Zeit da hin???

Hat einer ganz schnell ganz tolle Tips, wie und was ich tun kann, um die Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs zu bestehen? Denn jetzt gibt es keinen mehr in der Nähe. 

Wie gesagt, Angeln tu ich schon lange, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich die Prüfung bestehe, denn ne Angel auswerfen und nen Fisch bestimmen und erschlagen kann jeder Depp.

Die Fischkunde ist an sich nicht das größte Problem, ich mache mir eher Sorgen wegen der praktischen Prüfung, also Angeln zusammen bauen und so. Wir haben größtenteils Brandungsangeln gemacht, und wenn jetzt der Prüfer fragt, "stellen se mir ma ne Angel für Karpfenfischen zusammen", würde ich mich nur am Kopf kratzen.

Ich habe mir heute das Buch "Fischerprüfung leicht gemacht" von Kölbing bestellt. Sollte morgen kommen.

Und ich habe gelesen, dass man sich eine CD aus dem Netz saugen kann?

Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich was im Internet finde was für diese Prüfung besonders relevant ist? Es gab auch mal einen Selbsttest mit Fischtafeln usw, aber ich weiß nicht ob der noch aktuell ist.

Lieben Lieben Dank!!!
!!!

Linda


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mit diesem Buch hier solltest Du eigentlich keine Schwierigkeiten mit der Prüfung haben. Da sind die originalen Prüfungsfragen und die in NRW verwendeten Fischabbildungen drin. Da Du ja schon angelst, solltest Du mit der Gerätekunde ja nicht allzu große Probleme haben. Ansonsten würde ich mir die Sachen, die ich nicht kenne, im Angelladen meines Vertrauens zeigen lassen. 

Ich habe meine Prüfung letztes Jahr auch ohne Kurs und nur mit Hilfe des o. g. Buches gemacht. Hatte aber auch bereits Vorkenntniss durch angeln im Ausland. Prüfung habe ich ohne Probleme bestanden.

Also, nicht verrückt machen!.....die Prüfung hat nichts mit Raketenforschung zu tun .

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## franky04

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

für die Fragen hilft einem dieses Prog. echt weiter!
http://www.moritz-international.de/new/uploads/media/fischerpruefung.zip​ ​  Jetzt brauchst du noch die Fischkarten (Bilder) weil die in dem Prog nicht den Prüfungsbildern entsprechen.
Außerdem mach dich mal mit den versch. Rutenmontagen vertraut weil die wirklich nichts mit den realistischen Montagen eins haben.
VG, Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hier noch ein paar nützliche Links 

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html 

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html 

http://www.fangplatz.de/fischereischein/ 

http://asv-werne-lippetal.de/pruefung.htm 

http://www.anglerbild.de/angelpruefung-nrw


----------



## Guppy-Lilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gan lieben Dank für Eure Antworten und PNs!

Dann werde ich mal anfangen zu büffeln.  )


----------



## Guppy-Lilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, 

habe dank des Programmes und der netten Tips hier schon so einiges gelernt, die Theorie kann ich 98%, daran wird es nicht scheitern, und die Fischtafeln kenne ich jetzt auch auswendig.

Das heikle Thema sind noch immer die Geräte, bzw der Zusammenbau dieser. Zwar ist sehr genau beschrieben, was man z.B. zum Schwingspitzenangeln auf Rotaugen braucht. Also Schwingspitzenrute, Grundblei, kleine Stationärrolle, cih weiß Hakengröße und Schnurstärke usw..... ich weiß alles was dazugehört. 

Aber mir fehlt das Bild dazu, also die Gesamterscheinung, die zusammengebaute Rute von A - Z. Ich kann es mir zwar vorstellen, aber nur grob.

Weiß jemand, wo ich Bilder dieser ganzen Angelgeräte 1-10 finden kann?

Das Einzige, was ich blind zusammenbauen kann, ist die Brandungsrute, weil ich mich die letzten Jahre hauptsächlich mit Brandungsangeln beschäftigt habe....

Vielleicht hat jemand Tips, wo ich Bilder der zusammengebauten Angeln sehen kann, also vor allem das Endstück der Schnur mit Blei, Wirbel, Haken usw, damit ich sehe wo genau was zu sitzen hat.

Danke, Eure verzweifelte Linda... Montag ist es schon soweit!  |bigeyes


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In Dortmund sind soweit ich weiß immer Oktober/November die Prüfungen


----------



## den#777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe meine Prüfung gestern in Krefeld geschafft!

Es war halb so wild, Theorie: 0 Fehler, Alle 6 Fische erkannt, Hechtrute mit Zubehör zusammengebaut, 1 A und alles ohne Vorbereitungskurs.


  Danke an Alle für nützliche Links, hats super geholfen.

Gruß Den


----------



## Guppy-Lilly

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

HURRA! 
Ich habe die Prüfung bestanden!

Montag um 14 Uhr war es soweit. Mann war ich nervös! Schließlich hatte ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs gemacht.

So lief es in Mettmann ab: 14 Uhr war Treffen in der Kreisverwaltung Mettmann und es ging nebenan in den großen gemütlichen Raum, wo auf jedem Platz bereits die Unterlagen für die Teilnehmer lagen, Fragebogen und Lösungsbogen.  
Die 3 Prüfer stellten sich vor, die Hauptprüferin war eine propper Frau, die recht streng wirkte. Oh Gott, dachte ich. Man musste seinen Perso und die Einladung neben sich auf den Tisch legen und los gings mit dem theoretischen Teil.

Wer fertig war durfte abgeben und wieder raus in den Vorraum, ich war als zweite fertig, ich konnte die Fragen auswendig. Ab da zog die Zeit sich wie Gummi. Man musste warten, bis der Letzte fertig war, und dann wurden die Fragen korrigiert und die Leute wurden nach Reihenfolge der Abgabe des theoretischen Teils reingerufen. 

Als der erste zur praktischen Prüfung reingerufen wurde, waren bereits 1,5 Stunden vergangen. Meine Nerven lagen blank, weil links und recht die Leute nur über Fische und Montagen redeten und in Büchern und Blättern wühlten. Ich versuchte wegzuhören, um mich nicht noch mehr verrückt zu machen, aber es klappte nicht. Zwischendurch erfuhren wir auch, dass nicht alle die Theorie bestanden hatten. 
Meine Zehen wurden kalt. Ich versuchte sie zu bewegen, aber es ging nicht.

Als der Erste reingerufen wurde, stellte ich entsetzt fest, dass die praktische Prüfung nicht, wie ich dachte, in einem separaten anderen Raum stattfand, sondern im selben Raum, in dem auch die Theorie stattgefunden hat. Und dieser Raum war von dem Warteraum nur durch hohe Glasscheiben getrennt wie eine Art Wintergarten, d.h. alle Leute, die da gewartet haben – und es waren viele -  konnten zusehen, wie man sich da abkaspert. Zwar von weitem, aber dennoch. Mir rutschte das Herz in die Hose. Ich dachte, wenn ich da Anfang zu heulen, dann sieht das ja jeder. Ja, die Gedanken einer Frau, typisch, was.

Dann wurde ich plötzlich reingerufen. Ein Glück, die Theorie war also bestanden. Keine Fehler.

Nun musste ich 6 umgedrehte Karten ziehen, auf jeder stand eine Nummer, und dem Prüfer geben.  Der Prüfer wühlte im Karton und holte die entsprechenden Fischtafeln raus. Er legte die Karten dann auf den Tisch, auf denen war der Fisch in DINA 4 und schwarz-weiß abgebildet, mit der Endgröße und einer Nummer. Ich musste nun laut erst die Nummer der Tafel benennen und dann den Fisch. Alles richtig, das war schon mal geschafft.

Nun kam der gruselige Teil, vor dem ich mich am meissten gefürchtet habe. 
Angeln zusammen stellen. 
Auf dem Tisch lagen wieder umgedrehte Karten und ich musste eine aussuchen. Ich zog die Karte A3. Wir wollen einen Karpfen fangen. Die Prüfer wiesen mich darauf hin, ich solle mir Zeit lassen, die Sachen in Ruhe aussuchen und in der benötigten Reihenfolge auf den Tisch legen. Wenn ich fertig sei, sollte ich „Fertig“ sagen, dann wäre die Prüfung beendet und es gäbe kein zurück mehr. Zwischen den Zeilen hieß es also, dass man mir sicherlich etwas hätte helfen können, wenn es gar nicht geht, mit gezielten Fragen usw.

Also legte ich los.

Ich hatte im Hinterkopf, bloß nicht zur Angel greifen, erst Landehilfen, Maßband usw, die heiligen Gegenstände, zusammensuchen. Die Angeln lagen ein Stück weg auf dem linken Tisch und alles andere Zeug rechts auf dem Tisch. Ich erblickte auf dem rechten Tisch Maßband, Fischtöter, Messer und Hakenlöser. Weit und breit keine Kescher zu sehen. Verdammt. Ich wollte auf keinen Fall zum anderen Tisch mit den Angeln gehen. Mit einem Auge schaute ich dann rüber, und da lagen die Kescher, zwischen den Angeln. Na super. Ein Trick? Ich  holte und sortierte Kescher, Maßband, Fischtöter, Messer und Hakenlöser und sagte erleichtert „fertig“. 
Die Prüfer guckten mich entsetzt mit großen Augen an. Ich wusste erst gar nicht warum, dann fiel mir ein, verdammt. Du hast die Angel vergessen. Ohne Angel keinen Fisch. Ich sagte laut „Ääääh -  ja, erst die heiligen Instrumente und jetzt die Angel“ und beeilte mich, die Angel rauszusuchen. Die Prüfer grinsten.
Ich suchte also die Karpfenangel. Ich wusste, Wurfgewicht 20-60g und Länge 3,30 -  3,90m.... ich konnte keine Maße entdecken und hätte fast das wichtigste überlesen.  Es war eine blaue Angel, und da stand dick „Karpfen“ drauf. Ich war etwas verwirrt -  so einfach????? -  und fragte den Prüfer sicherheitshalber, ob ich einen  wirklich Karpfen angeln soll.... er meinte, ja ja, Karpfen. 
Ich wusste nicht, ob ich zusammenlegen oder zusammenbauen sollte, also legte ich einfach zusammen...
Also legte ich die Karpfenangel, die passende mittlere Stationär Rolle mit der aufgezogenen Schnur (stand was von 11,3kg drauf), wühlte eine Ewigkeit in den ganzen kleinen Schachteln mit Posen und Blei und Wirbeln und lauter Zeugs, legte dann Posenperlen, eine 7,5g Pose, Bleischrot, einen mittleren Wirbel und Vorfach mit Teighaken mit Haken in Größe 4 hin. (Es waren die einzigen Haken in Größe 4, und Karpfen kannte ich nur unter Größe 4)   - und 4 Köder - Tafeln, auf denen Wurm, Teig, Kartoffel und Mais stand, hin. Und sagte „Jetzt wirklich fertig“. 

Der Prüfer kam hinzu und prüfte alles nach... 

„Naja“, meinte er, und mein Herz rutschte in die Hose -  was hatte ich vergessen? ... 
„Na sieht gut aus“, meinte er weiter, „Angel stimmt, Rolle und aufgezogene Schnur ok, Wirbel...“ Wirbel hat er weg getan, meinte, beim Karpfen braucht man keinen Wirbel, obwohl ich es selber anders gelernt habe -  aber gut.  Vorfach ok und Haken auch. Als Köder Karten lagen da immer noch Wurm, Teig, Kartoffel und Mais. 
Aber das war wohl falsch. Es ging darum, eine passende Angel und Köder zusammen zu stellen und nicht nur alles was der Karpfen so gerne frisst. 

Also fragte er mich gezielt: „Und welche  Köder würden Sie jetzt verwenden bei Ihrer Montage?“. Ich überlegte kurz... Karpfen.. Teighaken Größe 4... also Teig.... 

Ich sagte laut „Teig“. Er legte Wurm, Kartoffel und Mais weg und sah mich an. „Ist die Montage Ihrer Meinung nach so richtig?“ Ich sagte „Ääääh äh jääh ähm JA?!“

Er schaute mich verschmitzt an und dann die anderen Prüfer und meinte: „Naja gut, Angel passt, Rolle und Schnur auch, Vorfach stimmt, Wirbel war überflüssig, aber auch mit Wirbel hätten Sie sicher einen Karpfen fangen können. Fakt ist -  mit dieser Angel können Sie fischen.“ Und gab mir die Hand. Bestanden! Jippie.

Ich habe 10 Knoten auswendig gelernt, aber musste keinen einzigen machen. Dies wurde von den Prüfern spontan bestimmt, z.B. wer schlecht war in der Theorie oder andere Defizite hatte, hätte es mit Knoten und Angeln zusammen bauen ausgleichen können.

Ich möchte mich jetzt aber mal so richtig bedanken, und zwar bei allen netten Leuten, die mir Tips gegeben haben, und auch denen, die mir PNs geschickt haben, aber am Allermeisten will ich mich bei Öpken82 bedanken....

Lieber Öpken82  - Sascha - , danke danke danke für Deine Mühe und Deine Geduld, der Dank gilt von mir und von meinem Mann, dem ich unentwegt die Ohren vollgeheult habe. 

Du  hast Dir so viel Mühe gemacht, hast im Internet gesucht und recherchiert und sogar Dokumente eingescannt und mir geschickt, hast  meine ganzen elendigen blöden Fragen sachlich beantwortet, und dafür möchte ich Dir danken -  denn das ist nicht selbstverständlich.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir demnächst zusammen angeln gehen können. 

Danke danke danke Sascha! Und Euch anderen auch!

Fazit: wer gelernt hat, ob mit oder ohne Vorbereitungskurs, bzw wer sich mit angeln gut auskennt, der wird nicht durchfallen. Die Prüfer sind nett und fair, und, wie mir einer der Prüfer gesagt hat, geht es denen vor allen Dingen darum, dass sie sehen, dass man weiß, was man da tut. 

Petri Heil


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann Glückwunsch und allzeit Petri Heil euch beiden!

@ Lilly:

hast du aber schön geschrieben 
Irgendwie war ich sofort in Gedanken bei meiner eigenen Prüfung, die garnicht allzulang her ist (März 2010). Aber dort war es ähnlich, wie bei dir. Ich habe die Theorie auch als 2. oder 3. Abgegeben, musste warten bis alle fertig waren #d
Nach ner guten Stunde dann endlich rein, Fische bestimmen und Rute zusammenlegen.

Die Prüfer sind echt nett und fair! Kann immer Ausnahmen geben, aber die Prüfer bei uns in Wuppertal waren echt nett und locker drauf (auch wenn sie äußerlich nicht so den Eindruck machten )


----------



## micha84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

mei oh mei ist es bei euch in NRW komplex alles gehalten :q:q:q


und ich dachte bei uns in BW ist es schon streng, wir mussten nur 830 fragen auswendig lernen (a,b und c antworten) das aus 5 verschiedene sachgebiete. 
naja der grösste unterschied ist aber wohl das wir mindestens 30 stunden theorie machen MÜSSEN und erst dan wurde man zur prüfung zugelassen, ich habe meine vor einer woche abgelegt nun warte ich hier auf den brief das ich bestanden habe :vik:


aber sonsten glückwunsch an euch die es durch haben


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Meinen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. Wenn man das so liest denkt man automatisch an seine eigene Prüfung . Ich hatte voll die Panik als ich meine im März diesen Jahres gemacht habe und habe nach bestehen erstmal einen lauten Brüller losgelassen :vik: 
Also, allzeit Petri Heil #6:vik:


----------



## Reifi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

bisher habe ich ja nur passiv mitgelesen...aber seit heute habe ich auch meine Fischerprüfung in Warendorf bestanden 

War halb so wild....leider musste ich aus Zeitgründen auf einen Kurs verzichten, aber hat auch so geklappt!. 

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass sich ein älterer Herr im Angelladen meines Vertrauens Zeit genommen hat und mir kurz alle Ruten und was dazu gehört erklärt hat....er macht in Münster immer die Vorbereitungskurse Super Toll!!

Gruß Reifi


----------



## jan1997

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe letzten Montag die Angelprüfung bestanden.
Ich fande sie einfach, aber drei Freunde von mir sind durchgefallen.
naja jetzt könen sie mit mir angeln gehen

glückwunsch an alle anderen die sie bestanden haben

mfg jan1997


----------



## Frank-B

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich war heute auch in Warendorf dabei und fand die Prüfung ebenfalls nicht  schwer. Wenn man sich die möglichen Prüfungsfragen, die es im Netz gibt, an und ab mal anschaut ist das gut zu schaffen. Nun ist die Prüfung geschafft und euch, die sie noch vor sich haben wünsche ich viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dany73

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hat jemand neue Termine?


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin,  
also in Aachen ist erst wieder Ende November prüfung....
Ist also noch was hin...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Polarwolf11

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Dany73 schrieb:


> Hat jemand neue Termine?



Im Kreis Unna finden die nächsten Prüfungen ab dem 23.5.2011 statt.
Die meisten Vorbereitungskurse starten im März 2011. #h


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wuppertal bietet die Prüfung wieder am 28.02. und 01.03.11 an...
Danach wieder im Herbst, vermutlich Oktober.


----------



## Hound

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich melde mich zur Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen an (Termin ist der 24.02.10). Die Tante meinte am Telefon, es reiche vollkommen wenn ich die Anmeldung samt Ausnahmegenehmigung meiner Stadt im Januar abschicke...

Ich bereite mich zurzeit nur mit dem "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" vor, da ich keine Lust/ Zeit habe 2 mal die woche nach gelsenkirchen zu fahren. . Muss ich die Angel im praktischen Teil komplett zusammenbauen oder reicht es wenn ich sage "Rute sowieso plus rolle sowieso plus Schnur sowieso usw."...

Ich habe nämlich bis dato noch keine Angel zusammengebaut...

Wieviele von euch haben die Prüfung denn ohne Lehrgang bestanden??

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hier in Wuppertal musste ich die Ruten zwar nicht zusammenbauen, aber in der richtigen Reihenfolge zusammenlegen.
Heißt: du nimmst die Rute, legst sie hin, dann die Rolle, legst sie daneben, dann die Schnur, auch dazugelegt usw.

Ich denke es machen schon einige die Prüfung ohne Unterricht. Ich hatte aber überhaupt garkeine Ahnung vom Angeln, also war es mir lieber, vorher mal einen Lehrgang zu besuchen...


----------



## lighty09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mich nun zur Prüfung im Mai in Unna melden.

Hat jemand noch "vorbereitungs-Unterlagen" die er mir vorab zum lernen zur verfügung stellen kann?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß aus Dortmund
Daniel


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin,
schick mir mal ne pn mit deiner mailadresse, dann kriegste die zielfischruten...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jens_z

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe da noch ein Programm von Moritz mit dem man ganz gut für die Prüfung lernen kann. Da sind zwar ein paar kleine Fehler drin, aber die sollten dir auffallen.
Falls interesse besteht schick mir eine PN und ich lass dir das zukommen, oder einfach googlen...

Guten rutsch an alle!


----------



## jogibaer1996

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin,
ihr könnt auch einfach auf www.anglerbild.de gehen, da könnt ihr auch für die Prüfung lernen...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Hound

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe mich bisher auf Fangplatz.de und mit dem Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung vorbereitet. Kann beides nur weiterempfehlen.

Das Programm von Moritz habe ich auch ausprobiert....

Fangplatz.de speichert allerdings deinen Lernfortschritt, sodass es auch möglich ist neben den einzelnen Bereichen und einer simulierten Prüfung auch "Fragen die ich bisher falsche beantwortet habe" auszuwählen, um gezielt an seinen Schwächen zu arbeiten#6


----------



## mbx5

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich habe auch mit dem Programm von Moritz gelernt und im Nov 2010 die Prüfung abgelegt
Frank


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 

habe mich heute (absolut) spontan für die Fischerprüfung in Bonn am 9. April 2011 angemeldet. Die Theorie sollte nicht das Problem sein, aber leider habe ich seit Auslaufen meines Jugendfischereischeins keine praktischen Erfahrungen mehr gesammelt - das ist ca. 30 Jahre her! 

Ist da draußen jemand, der das gleiche Ziel verfolgt, vielleicht mit praktischen Erfahrungen? Meldet Euch!

Oder einfach, wer hilft z.B. bei Gerätekunde?

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Greenmile1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

im vorbereitungslehrgn lernst du eigentlich nochmal alles was du zur prüfung brauchst 
es giebt ja keinen praktischen teil mehr in der prüfung


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



grennmile1 schrieb:


> im vorbereitungslehrgn lernst du eigentlich nochmal alles was du zur prüfung brauchst
> es giebt ja keinen praktischen teil mehr in der prüfung


 
Von einem Vorbereitungslehrgang weiß ich nichts.
Dass es keinen praktischen Teil mehr geben soll, glaube ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so...
Könntest Du etwas genauer werden? Bin für alle Infos dankbar.


----------



## Hunter86

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



grennmile1 schrieb:


> im vorbereitungslehrgn lernst du eigentlich nochmal alles was du zur prüfung brauchst
> es giebt ja keinen praktischen teil mehr in der prüfung


 

klar gibt es den praktischen teil in der prüfung aber wer den lehrgang mit macht und zuhört ist die prüfung ein klax und ein tipp samstags der lehrgang wird von thomas kalweit geleitet super lehrer hatte ich auch und habe die prüfung in 6 min koplett fertig gehabt mit null fehler


----------



## Hunter86

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

also der lehrgang kostet 50 eoro und ist in bonn also ich hatte 3 samstage von glaube 8,00 bis 16,00 uhr und kann nur sagen hat viel gebracht super kurs anmeldung hatte ich bei angelsport bonn 

ps gerätekunde habe ich nur so gemacht wie im lehrgang erklärt und 28 von 28 punkten


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke!  Werde mich dort mal erkundigen.
Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Hunter86

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nix zu danken wenn du noch fragen hast per pn melden


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Genau genommen kostet der Kurs 55€ für Erwachsene und 45€ für Jugendliche. Anmelden kann man sich im Laden von Angelsport Bonn. Bitte Bargeld mitnehmen, weil EC-Karten für die Anmeldung nicht genommen werde.

Der Kurs ist an drei Nachmittagen im Restaurant "Nordlicht" in der Kölnstraße 496, 53117 Bonn.

Die Termine sind:
- Samstag, 12.02.2011
- Samstag, 19.03.2011
- Samstag, 26.03.2011

Jeweils 10°° bis 17°° Uhr.

Die Angelprüfung für Bonn ist dann am 09.04.2011... (für Siegburg am 23.05.2011)

LG, Der Graf


----------



## Hunter86

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Genau genommen kostet der Kurs 55€ für Erwachsene und 45€ für Jugendliche. Anmelden kann man sich im Laden von Angelsport Bonn. Bitte Bargeld mitnehmen, weil EC-Karten für die Anmeldung nicht genommen werde.
> 
> Der Kurs ist an drei Nachmittagen im Restaurant "Nordlicht" in der Kölnstraße 496, 53117 Bonn.
> 
> Die Termine sind:
> - Samstag, 12.02.2011
> - Samstag, 19.03.2011
> - Samstag, 26.03.2011
> 
> Jeweils 10°° bis 17°° Uhr.
> 
> Die Angelprüfung für Bonn ist dann am 09.04.2011... (für Siegburg am 23.05.2011)
> 
> LG, Der Graf




besser geht es nicht#r


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Naja, ich hab mich selbst erst diese Woche für den Kurs angemeldet... Deshalb sind meine Infos noch frisch. 

Achso - falls es jemanden interessiert: Man muss sich anscheinend auch nicht nochmal gesondert beim Stadthaus für die Fischerprüfung anmelden. Das macht wohl auf Wunsch auch der Kursleiter für die gesamte Gruppe.

Die Anmeldung zur Prüfung (09.04.11 s.o.) kostet 50€ und ist zu überweisen oder bei Antragstellung bar zu bezahlen. Das Anmeldeformular kann man sich auf bonn.de als pdf runterladen (einfach nach "Fischerprüfung Bonn" googlen) oder man lässt es sich von einem netten Herrn im Stadthaus geben. 

Und was die Prüfung angeht, möchte ich mal die Homepage von Angelsport Bonn zitieren:



> Welche Inhalte erwarten mich bei der Angelprüfung bzw beim Vorbereitungskurs ?
> Die Prüfung beinhaltet drei Bereiche
> 
> a) Theorie
> b) Fischkunde
> c) Praxis
> 
> -- zu a) - Es müssen insgesamt 60 Fragen auf Multiple Choice Ebene beantwortet werden. Mindestens 45 müssen richtig beantwortet werden. Die 60 Fragen stammen aus fünf unterschiedlichen Fachbereichen (Fischkunde, spezielle Fischkunde, Gesetzeskunde, Gerätekunde und Gewässerkunde). In jedem Fachbereich muss ein Minimum an richtigen Antworten enthalten sein.
> -- zu b) - 43 Tierarten (natürlich hauptsächlich Fischarten) sind die Grundlage für die Fischkunde. 6 davon werden einem vorgelegt und vier müssen richtig bestimmt werden.
> -- zu c ) Im praktischen Teil gibt es für 10 unterschiedliche Fischarten 10 Angelausrüstungen, von denen eine erfolgreich zusammengestellt werden muss. Hierbei ist insbesondere darauf zu achten, dass die Ausrüstung waidgerecht zu wählen ist.


 
Quelle: www.angelsport-bonn.de


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> ... Man muss sich anscheinend auch nicht nochmal gesondert beim Stadthaus für die Fischerprüfung anmelden. Das macht wohl auf Wunsch auch der Kursleiter für die gesamte Gruppe...


 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass der abgesendete Antrag auf Zulassung zur Fischerprüfung und die Überweisung der Prüfungsgebühr als Anmeldung zur Prüfung zu verstehen sind und ausreichen, man also nicht nochmal tätig werden muss, und dass die Stadt eine Bestätigung zuschickt (z.B. mit Prüfungsort und Uhrzeit), die dann zur Prüfung mitgenommen werden sollte...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mir würde ein Kurs zur Materialkunde und Vorbereitung auf den praktischen Teil völlig reichen. Die Theorie sollte mit etwas biologischem Grundverständnis, der Logik von Multiple Choice Tests und etwas Auswendiglernerei gut zu schaffen sein. Vielleicht ist es ein Versuch wert, sich für 20 Euro Kaffeekassenbeitrag an 'nem ruhigen Tag, das Material in einem Angelgeschäft seiner Wahl erklären zu lassen?

-


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@Anglero: Zu deinem ersten Punkt - natürlich reicht es aus, wenn du dich im Stadthaus bei der unteren Fischereibehörde für die Angelprüfung angemeldet und die 50€ Anmeldegebühr bezahlt hast, bzw. das ganze per Post und Überweisung gemacht wurde...  Ich war auch schon vor der Anmeldung zum oben genannten Kurs im Stadthaus und habe mich dort selbst für die Prüfung angemeldet. Sollte nur ein Hinweis für evtl. weitere Interessenten des Kurses sein, dass man laut Angelsport Bonn nicht extra selber zum Stadthaus laufen muss, sondern dass der Kursleiter die Anmeldung zur Fischerprüfung auch für die Kursteilnehmer übernimmt, wenn das gewünscht ist...

Die Prüfung findet, wie oben schon erwähnt, für die Bonner Teilnehmer am 09.04.2011 statt. Um noch ein bisschen mehr ins Detail zu gehen:

Prüfungsort ist das Rathaus auf der "Schäl Sick" in Beuel.  Es wird wohl voraussichtlich in zwei Gruppen geprüft, ich schätze mal nach dem Alphabet getrennt. Die erste Gruppe beginnt um 08°° Uhr morgens. Zunächst wird dann der schriftliche, theoretische Teil erledigt, also ein Multiple-Choice-Test mit 60 Fragen von denen 45 richtig beantwortet werden müssen. Wenn man den besteht, geht's weiter zur praktischen Prüfung. Das heißt zunächst einmal, dass jeder aus den vorhandenen 44 Artenbestimmungskarten 6 ziehen muss und von denen möglichst alle richtig benennt, maximal zwei dürfen falsch sein. Wenn man das erfolgreich meistert, geht es noch zum letzten Akt, der Gerätekunde. Hier ist nach dem aktuellen Stand gefordert, dass man eine Karte zieht, auf der die Zielfischrute benannt ist. Diese muss man dann aus dem vorhandenen Material waidgerecht zusammenlegen (inkl. vorherigem Rauslegen von Kescher, Maßband, etc.). Wie gesagt: Nach aktuellem Stand muss man die Rute lediglich zusammenLEGEN.
*
ABER WICHTIG: Ich habe mich etwas ausführlicher mit dem Herrn von der unteren Fischereibehörde unterhalten, der selbst auch einer der drei Prüfer sein wird und dieser meinte, dass evtl. noch vor der Prüfung eine Änderung der Prüfungsverordnung bevorstünde, wonach der Passus gestrichen wird, dass das ZusammenLEGEN des Waidgerechten Angelmaterials ausreicht. Es könne durchaus passieren, dass schon ab der kommenden Prüfung ein tatsächliches ZusammenBAUEN gefordert wird!



*Und was deinen zweiten Punkt angeht: Ich weiß nicht, ob es einen Kurs gibt, der deinen Ansprüchen genügt, aber ich denke, wenn du da mal einen erfahrenen Angler nett fragst, oder dich bei Angelsport Bonn von einem der netten Verkäufer ausführlich einweisen lässt, bist du sicher schon einen Schritt weiter. Ob das dann für die Prüfung reicht, wirst du wohl herausfinden müssen.  Für's Selbststudium übrigens auch recht empfehlenswert ist folgendes Buch, das ich mir zusätzlich zum Kurs auch schon vorab gekauft habe und das ich sehr hilfreich finde:

Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung
(mit allen Prüfungsfragen)
M. Hammer, E. Heddergott, M. Möhlenkamp
ISBN 978-3-7843-3036-5
14,95€


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Info. Eine kurzfristige Änderung der Prüfungsordnung wäre ja richtig spannend.
Zum Lernen benutze ich übrigens eine kostenlose Software (von Moritz). Hat zwar ein paar Fehler, aber hilft schon ganz gut. 

Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht im Kurs.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alles klar - dann bis zum 12. Februar...


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Eine kurzfristige Änderung der Prüfungsordnung wäre ja richtig spannend.
> Zum Lernen benutze ich übrigens eine kostenlose Software (von Moritz). Hat zwar ein paar Fehler, aber hilft schon ganz gut.
> 
> Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht im Kurs.



Bei der Artenbestimmung sollteste mit dem Programm allerdings aufpassen! Die Bilder dort stimmen nicht mit den originalen Prüfungsbilder überein! 

Ich kann da auch nur das Buch empfehlen, das Der-Graf schon genannt hat. Da sind die originalen Fragen und Bilder drin. 

Kurs? Mmh, musste selber wissen. Ich persönlich halte den für überflüssig und Zeitverschwendung. Habe auch nur mit dem Programm von Moritz und dem genannten Buch gelernt. Die Geräte habe ich mir beim Händler zeigen lassen und aus die Maus...hatte auch 0 Fehler . 

Mit der Änderung der Prüfungsverordnung würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Bei uns in Bergheim mussteste auch schon vor 2 Jahren zusammebauen und nicht nur hinlegen! Ist aber auch kein Problem. Schauste Dir die gängisten Knoten mal im Inet an, übst die ein wenig und gut iss. Alternativ auch dies im Angelladen mal zeigen lassen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## lausi97

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@Der-Graf

kleine anmerkung noch zu m Theorieteil:Es müssen mindestens 6 Fragen aus dem jeweiligen Fachgebiet richtig sein,d.h. 7 falsch aus einem Fachgebiet und man ist durchgefallen.

gruß
lausi


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dann hat man aber mit Sicherheit nicht gelernt und es somit nicht anders verdient...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Lernt Ihr auch brav die lateinischen Namen der Fische?


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Lernt Ihr auch brav die lateinischen Namen der Fische?



Wozu bzw. Warum? |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Borg schrieb:


> Wozu bzw. Warum? |kopfkrat



Siehst dann das dämliche Gesicht des Prüfers


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Stehen die lateinischen Namen nicht auf den Tafeln?
Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Borg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auf meinen Übungstafeln standen die lateinischen Namen zwar in Klammern dabei, aber nach Auskunft unserer Unteren Fischereibehörde sind die nicht prüfungsrelevant und werden nicht abgefragt. 

In meiner Prüfung wurden sie auch nicht abgefragt.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bevor jetzt stille Mitleser in Panik verfallen, die lateinischen Namen werden nicht abgefragt. Allerdings beinhalten die wissenschaftlichen Namen oft mehr Infos über die Lebensweise und/oder das Aussehen des jeweiligen Tieres, und eignen sich deshalb manchmal besser als Eselsbrücken. 
Warum sollte man nur Esox die Ehre zuteil werden lassen? Weil's cool klingt? Ich denke, es hat auch viel mit Respekt vor der jeweiligen Kreatur zu tun, sich über das geforderte Minimum hinaus mit ihr zu beschäftigen.

Einen Hecht zu erkennen, bedarf bestimmt keiner Nachhilfe. Er ist wahrscheinlich der einzige Fisch, den wirklich jeder Noob erkennt.

Gestehe aber, dass ich auch auf deutsch lerne, und z.B. den Bitterling an seinem traurigen Gesicht erkenne...




---


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wenn jemand die lateinischen Namen noch zusätzlich lernt, ist das sicher lobenswert. Allerdings kann man sich davon in der Prüfung nichts kaufen, weil da keine Fleißkärtchen verteilt werden.  Mir persönlich würden die Namen auch in keinster Weise als Eselsbrücke dienen, weil ich schlichtweg kein Latein kann (habe mich in der Schule eher den modernen Sprachen gewidmet...) Ich erweise den Kreaturen lieber dahingehend Respekt, dass ich sie möglichst schonend und waidgerecht behandele. Ich würde nämlich mal behaupten, dass es dem Esox egal ist, wenn ich ihn doch bevorzugt "Hecht" nenne.  Aber jeder, wie er meint... Die wichtigsten lateinischen Bezeichnungen eignet man sich ohnehin im Laufe der Zeit an, ohne dass man sie explizit lernt. Vor der Prüfung sollte aber vielleicht doch erstmal oberste Priorität sein, alle geforderten Arten auf Deutsch richtig benennen zu können.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Stimmt auch...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weiß jemand, ob die Prüfer erfahrungsgemäß in der Lage sind, den Fischereischein vor Ort auszustellen?


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich musste ein Paar Zimmer im Rathaus weiter gehen, in die untere Fischereibehörde und konnte dort direkt meinen Schein beantragen. Die haben den dann sofort ausgefüllt und abkassiert. Dann konnte ich ihn direkt mitnehmen.

Mit anderen Worten macht das nicht der Prüfer, sondern die Menschen im Büro der unteren Fischereibehörde, aber ja, man kann sofort nach der Prüfung den Schein holen. Zumindest war es bei mir hier in Wuppertal so


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sorry, habe ich vergessen, die Frage bezieht sich natürlich auf die Prüfung in Bonn.


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja war mir schon klar, steht ja auch unter deinem Bild, dass du aus Bonn mommst 
Ich habe dir aber geantwortet, da ich denke, dass das eigentlich überall so sein dürfte.
Da wird dir auch die untere Fischereibehörde noch am selben Tag den Schein ausstellen, sofern diese an dem Tag offen haben.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das überall so möglich ist!


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke, dazu ist die Behörde ja da. Prüfung ist an einem Samstag. Daher meine Überlegung...

Ich werde mal Antrag und Passfoto zur Prüfung mitnehmen, vielleicht bieten sie ja den Service.


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Oh, wie das am Samstag ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ruf doch sonst mal dort an, im Internet sollten sich bestimmt die richtigen Nummern finden lassen.

Sonst nimm halt, wie du schon sagtest alles mit, Bilder, Geld (ganz wichtig  müssten 48€ sein für 5 Jahre) und was du sonst noch brauchst.

Viel Glück für die Prüfung und bei der weiteren Recherche


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke!


----------



## Zweigonaut

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor kurzem nach Hattingen gezogen, im Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis. Weiß jemand von euch, ob es im näheren Umfeld sogenannte "Crashkurse" als Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung gibt?

Ich wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar, es kann sich auch um Orte außerhalb des Kreises handeln, sagen wir im Umkreis von ca. 50km.

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Mayo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Zweigonaut schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin vor kurzem nach Hattingen gezogen, im Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis. Weiß jemand von euch, ob es im näheren Umfeld sogenannte "Crashkurse" als Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung gibt?
> 
> Ich wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar, es kann sich auch um Orte außerhalb des Kreises handeln, sagen wir im Umkreis von ca. 50km.
> 
> Danke im Voraus !


 

Hi !

Ja, gibt es!
In Duisburg wird ab 19.03. ein Kurs statt finden.
Ein so genannter "Wochenendkompaktkurs". 4x Samstags 10-17 Uhr für 100 €.
Prüfung über Stadt Duisburg 15.04. oder 18. oder 19.04. (3 Prüftage).
Ich selbst will diesen auch machen. Habe auch sehr lange suchen müssen.
Das ist der nächste und erstmal wieder einzige, den ich gefunden habe.
Falls Du magst kann ich Dir gern den Link mal schicken?

Gruß
Mayo


----------



## LAC

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Zweigonaut schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin vor kurzem nach Hattingen gezogen, im Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis. Weiß jemand von euch, ob es im näheren Umfeld sogenannte "Crashkurse" als Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung gibt?
> 
> Ich wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar, es kann sich auch um Orte außerhalb des Kreises handeln, sagen wir im Umkreis von ca. 50km.
> 
> Danke im Voraus !



Hallo,
auskunft, wo und wann vorbereitungskurse für den staatl. fischereischein durchgeführt werden, kann dir oft auch die  untere fischereibehörde der kreisfreien städte bzw. des kreises nennen. 
Zur frage, die auch gestellt wurde, ob der schein nach bestandener prüfung, direkt am prüfungsort ausgestellt werden kann, hat etwas mit dem prüfungsort zu tun sowie tag und amt. Die eine behörde macht es, die andere nicht - da ja alle daten sofort per pc erfasst werden müssen - so kenne ich es, das ich im prüfungsausschuss  in NRW war und die prüfungen abgenommen habe.
Wichtig ist, daß man ihn bekommt - immer schön lernen. 
Gruß und viel glück!


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auf Nachfrage beim Kurs in Bonn wurde mir leider bestätigt, dass man den Fischereischein nicht direkt nach der Prüfung erhält, sondern diesen noch gesondert im Stadthaus beantragen muss - also frühestens am darauffolgenden Montag (11.04.).


----------



## onkeljoey

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

ich bin neu hier und möchte demnächst in NRW (Essen oder Münster) meine Fischerprüfung ablegen. Da mir die Zeit fehlt einen Kurs zu besuchen, möchte ich mir die Inhalte autididaktisch beibringen. 

Ich habe mir schon all 54 Seiten dieses threads durchgelesen und schon viele Informationen hier heraus gezogen, die mir die Vorbereitung erleichtern:
1. Das freie Programm Fischerprüfung
2. mehrere Seiten mit der Verordnung und dem Fragenkatalog
3. Das viel vorgeschlagene Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen" (http://www.amazon.de/Arbeitsbuch-Fischerpr%C3%BCfung-Mit-allen-Pr%C3%BCfungsfragen/dp/3784330363/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271948252&sr=8-7)

Nun meine eigentlichen Fragen:
 - Ich möchte natürlich auch neben den reinen Fragen auch noch etwas für die Praktische Prüfung lernen. Wie mache ich das am besten, gibt es hierfür Literatur die zu empfehlen ist?
- lohnt es sich das unter 3) genannte Buch zu kaufen, oder sthet da auch nicht mehr drin als die frei verfügbaren Fragen?
- Gibt es vielleicht irgentwelche Videos / Videopodcasts, die sich mit dem Thema Fischerprüfung NRW beschäftigen, die ihr kennt?
- Ich hätte gerne die Abbildungen der 44 Fische (wenn möglich im DIN-A4 Format), sowie diese auch in der Prüfung vorgelegt werden. Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich die erwerben kann? Ich habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir mit meinen Fragen weiterhelfen und mir auf dem Weg zu meinem Traum "angeln zu gehen" hilfreich zur Seite stehen.

An dieser Stelle schon einmal vielen Dank und liebe Grüße aus Essen...

Christian


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es ist mit gesundem Menschenverstand, Logik und (biologischer/natuwissenschaftlicher) Allgemeinbildung absolut möglich, den Theoretischen Teil zu verstehen und schaffen (sonst eben Auswendiglernerei). Bei der Identifikation der Fische halte ich es für zwingend notwendig, mit den gleichen Abbildungen zu lernen, wie sie auch in der Prüfung verwendet werden. Die Fische in besagter Software würde ich mir dann nicht mehr ansehen, verwirrt nur. Die Software enthält desweiteren einige Antwortfehler/-dreher. Auch wenn man grundlegende Materialkenntnis besitzt, liegt der größte Stolperstein im praktischen Prüfungsteil. Hier hilft ohne Kurs nur auswendig lernen, was als Abbildungen und Listen im Netz zu finden ist. Vielleicht hilft der Händler des Vertrauens mit kleiner Materialkunde aus. Das Buch kenne ich nicht, wurde aber als Minimum empfohlen, sollte man an keinem Lehrgang teilnehmen wollen. 
Der Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund NRW e.V., der auch Lehrgänge anbietet, gibt zu dem zwei Hefte jeweils zum theoretischen und praktischen Teil heraus, letzterer mit Abbildungen aller Montagen. Sie bieten auf den Lehrgängen auch die 44 Fischtafeln als kleine Kärtchen an. Ob sie auch außerhalb der Kurse dieses Material herausgeben, kann man sicherlich dort erfahren http://www.agsb-nrw.de/index.htm
Der Vorteil eines Lehrgangs liegt auch darin, dass der praktische Teil mit dem gleichen Material vermittelt wird, das in der Prüfung dann vor einem liegt.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Zweigonaut

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe mittlerweile einen Kurs gefunden, der in Köln stattfindet, zu 4 Terminen abends unter der Woche. Wer interessiert an sio etwas ist kann gerne den Link bei mir anfragen.

Der Kurs in Duisburg ist auch interessant, passt aber leider nicht in meine Urlaubsplanung


----------



## Joleen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mit wieviel Prozent besteht man eigentlich die Prüfung bei 50 Prozent oder mehr ??

Habe den Test auf der ersten Seite gemacht die 50 Fragen habe 74 Prozent richtig beantwortet. 

Bin Belgier bei uns kann man sich die Lizenzen halt kaufen. Finde jetzt ehrlich das man das überall einführen sollte wenn ich sehe wie teilweise mit Fischen umgegangen wird. 
Die Belgier sind nur in der Hinsicht Karpfenangeln halt weiter no Kill für Karpfen Abhackmatte Pflicht, keine Hacken mit Wiederhacken und der Fisch darf nicht länger als 10 Minuten in der Reuse verbringen und Hauruck Aktionen sind auch verschmäht.

Viele Grüsse aus Belgien


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alle Informationen:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Pruefungsablauf/Pruefungsablauf.html

Btw, glaube nicht, dass "no Kill für Karpfen" ein Fotschritt wäre.


----------



## Hound

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe die Prüfung letzten donnerstag in Gelsenkirchen bestanden. Vorbereitet habe ich mich nur mit dem oft erwähnten Buch und www.fangplatz.de. 

Ich hatte dadurch im praxisteil natürlich probleme, da ich die ganze ausrüstung vorher nie gesehen habe. Aber wer lesen kann (auf den Ruten stehen Wurfgewicht und Länge drauf) ist klar im Vorteil. Ich sollte eine spinnrute zusammenstellen und auf einer Rute stand "spinning Master" o.ä. 
Ich sollte Nur nacheinander auf das benötigte Material zeigen, also nicht zusammenbauen. 

Für weniger Stress würde ich nun jedem einen Kurs oder einen ausgiebigen Besuch im angelgeschäft enpfehlen, aber wie gesagt: es geht offenbar auch ohne. 

Gruß 

Hound


----------



## weberei

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Hound schrieb:


> Aber wer lesen kann (auf den Ruten stehen Wurfgewicht und Länge drauf) ist klar im Vorteil.



Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!

Zum Lesen: Bei uns auf den Ruten war untem am Griffende eine kleine Nummer von 1-10. In allen Lehrprogrammen sind die Ruten in exakt der Reihenfolge angegeben, wie die Ruten bei der Prüfung durchnummeriert sind. Heißt, die Rute konnte man sich anhand der Nummer, die auf der Karte stand, die man sich per Zufallsverfahren ausgewählt hatte, sofort erkennen...


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@Hound: Auch von mir "Herzlichen Glückwunsch!" und allzeit "Petri Heil!"

@topic:

In Krefeld muss man die Ruten komplett zusammenbauen und das Zubehör der Reihe nach hinlegen. 
Dazu hat man 15 Minuten Zeit, was meiner Meinung nach auch ausreichend ist. Wenn man jedoch eher mäßig praktisch begabt ist, wie ich (Akademiker) kann es unter Umständen knapp werden.
Wenn man vorher einen Kurs mit praktischen Übungen gemacht hat, dann ist das eindeutig von Vorteil.
Hier in Krefeld ist der Vorbereitungskurs vom Vorsitzenden des ASV gemacht worden und den fand ich auch sehr gut und hilfreich. 

Nach vier Monaten Zeitschriften lesen und mit Freunden mitgehen weiß ich, wie schwachsinnig diese Prototyp-Montagen waren, die da abgefragt wurden.
Aber okay, irgendetwas muss man ja abfragen. Und interessante Rigs wie Drop-Shot oder Drachkovic kann man sich später ja eh noch aneignen. 
Schade oder nicht - die Fliegenfischerei wurde nicht abgefragt.


----------



## fred_O

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Morgen,

hat einer von Euch evtl seine Fischerprüfung in Unna gemacht? Ich wäre an Informationen, gerne auch per PN sehr interessiert


----------



## ACeddy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Guten Tag!!!!
Weiß einer zufällig ob es eine möglichkeit gibt die Fischereiprüfung im Umkreis von Aachen auch noch vor dem Sommer zu machen. Ich finde immer nur Termine für September / Oktober.


----------



## Öpken82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,
also hier hättest du die Möglichkeit die Prüfung Anfang Mai zu machen. http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=137 
Bis Mönchengladbach ist es aber halt schon etwas Fahrt. Ich weiß ja nicht wie weit du dafür fahren würdest.
In Köln ist der Prüfungstermin vom 27. Juni - 29. Juni 2011.
Anmelden muss man sich meines wissens nach immer einen Monat vorher. Also in Köln wäre der letzte Anmeldetag der 27.Mai. Wenn du deine Prüfung in einem anderem Bezirk machst, brauchst du von deiner Behörde eine Ausnahmebestätigung.
Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen 

Gruß,
Öpken


----------



## ACeddy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jo danke schon mal. Ich werde mich mal damit befassen


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Im Kreis Kleve haben wir von April bis Mai vier Prüfungstermine.
Da sollte die große Stadt Aachen doch auch was in der Richtung auf die Kette kriegen. Gerade im Frühling geht es doch los und suchen die Angelvereine nach Mitgliedern. 
Echt blöd für Dich :-/
Ansonsten schau doch mal auf den Internetseiten z.B. der Stadt MG, des Kreises Viersen, Heinsberg etc. wann die Prüfungen haben.
Alles Gute
der Andi


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hier wäre für Köln
und hier für Euskirchen

Aber kannste eigentlich vergessen, denn ich vergas, dass man sich ja bis spätestens vier Wochen vor der Prüfung anmelden muss. Und dann brauchst Du ja auch noch die Freistellung von deiner Stadt /Gemeinde, damit Du woanders die Prüfung ablegen kannst.


----------



## ACeddy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja das ist echt mal blöd gelaufen was hier im Kreis Aachen los ist!!! Immer nur der eine Termin, das kann doch nicht sein. Ich habe keine Lust mehr in Holland angeln zu gehen. Naja dieses Jahr mach ich den auf jeden Fall!! 

Naja danke auf jeden fall für die schnellen antworten 

Petri


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen #h,

mich hat die Angelleidenschaft vor 3 Jahren in einem Norwegen Urlaub gepackt und seitdem habe ich mir vorgenommen, dass ich umbedingt den Angelschein in Deutschland machen will. Leider hat sich erst jetzt ein Zeitfenster ergeben, in dem ich die Prüfung ablegen kann. Dies wird am 02.04 in Düsseldorf geschehen. 

Leider hat es bei mir zeitlich nicht mehr für einen Vorbereitungskurs gereicht, weshalb ich mich nun in Heimarbeit auf die Prüfung vorbereite. Der Theorieteil sowie die Erkennung der Fische für den Praxisteil klappt schon ganz gut. 

Allerdings muss man in Düsseldorf die Ruten auch zusammenbauen. Ich habe mir Lernkarten gebastelt, um die Zusammenstellungen der zehn Ruten zu lernen, damit ich schon einmal die Reihenfolge kenne. Nun besteht natürlich noch das große Problem des Zusammenbaus. Wie bereitet man sich nur auf diesen Teil der Prüfung vor? Um ehrlich zu sein bereitet mir dies ein wenig Sorgen. |kopfkrat

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! Vielleicht sind hier ja auch noch andere Prüflinge aus Düsseldorf unterwegs? #6


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lordkay schrieb:


> ...Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!...


 
Geh mal in verschiedene Angelläden und lass Dir das Material erklären. Die sind bestimmt einem zukünftigen Kunden behilflich. 

Noch ein Tipp, die jeweiligen Angaben zu Tragfähigkeit von Schnüren, Posen, zu Hakengrößen, Wurfgewichten und Längen der Ruten kann man gut auswendiglernen. Es werden die gleichen sein, wie in der Prüfung. Dort stehen die Angaben auf dem jeweiligen Gerät und Zubehör. Ob es überhaupt zusammengebaut werden muss, ist vom Prüfer abhängig - hier in BN reicht wohl hinlegen


----------



## intern

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich habe am 8.4 die prüfung,habe mich auch zuhause vorbereitet ohne lehrgang,die 10 ruten habe ich mir online ausgedruckt und die einzelnen montagen. ich muss sagen es klappt prima


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ihr solltet einfach die Ruten mit Länge und ob Teleskop- oder Steckrute mit Wurfgewicht auswendig lernen. 
Dazu wie die Montage aussieht, ob Pose, die Hakengrößen und Köder. 
Wenn die zusammengebaut werden müssen, Kleinigkeiten beachten , wie die Perlen und Gummistopper bei der Karpfenrute. 
Die zwei wichtigen Knotentypen sind der Clinchknoten für die Befestigung von Schnur und Wirbel und der Überhandknoten für die Schlaufe in der Schwingspitzenrute (glaub, die war das?). 
Die findet ihr z.B. bei www.dam.de oder bei http://www.fantastic-for-fishing.com/deutsche-anleitungen.html

LG

Andi


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



intern schrieb:


> ich habe am 8.4 die prüfung,habe mich auch zuhause vorbereitet ohne lehrgang,die 10 ruten habe ich mir online ausgedruckt und die einzelnen montagen. ich muss sagen es klappt prima



Was genau meinst du mit "online ausgedruckt" ?
Bin für jede Lernhilfe dankbar. Besonders bei den zehn Rutentypen habe ich keine entsprechenden Bilder gefunden. Vielleicht kannst du mir ja aushelfen?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html

Google ist Dein Freund...


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html
> 
> Google ist Dein Freund...



Ja, die Seite kenne ich bereits. Aber mal ehrlich, die Bilder sind doch wirklich klein, oder?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wie gesagt, geh mal in einen Angelladen oder kauf Dir Bücher, Software (z.B. Fischerprüfung NRW 3.0). Vielleicht verkauft Dein Landesverband (wie bei uns) Übungshefte mit Abbildungen. Manchem soll ein Angelkatalog geholfen haben.


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Warum schaust Du Dir nicht meine Links an. Dort wird idiotensicher erklärt, wie Du die einzelnen Ruten zusammenbauen musst und worauf zu achten ist.


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Ihr solltet einfach die Ruten mit Länge und ob Teleskop- oder Steckrute mit Wurfgewicht auswendig lernen.
> Dazu wie die Montage aussieht, ob Pose, die Hakengrößen und Köder.
> Wenn die zusammengebaut werden müssen, Kleinigkeiten beachten , wie die Perlen und Gummistopper bei der Karpfenrute.
> Die zwei wichtigen Knotentypen sind der Clinchknoten für die Befestigung von Schnur und Wirbel und der Überhandknoten für die Schlaufe in der Schwingspitzenrute (glaub, die war das?).
> Die findet ihr z.B. bei www.dam.de oder bei http://www.fantastic-for-fishing.com/deutsche-anleitungen.html
> 
> LG
> 
> Andi



Das sieht ja wunderbar aus. Ich bin schon fleißig am ausdrucken. Sind mit den Anleitungen alle Prüfungsruten abgedeckt?


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich kann ja mal eins machen - die 8 Montagen, die bei uns abgefragt wurden, einscannen und Dir schicken. Da es Copyright hat, möchte ich es nicht öffentlich stellen. Also einfach PN an mich mit eMail-Adresse und Du hast Post


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, Mail ist raus.
Viel Spaß beim Lernen!


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Eine Frage aus Interesse. Wird einem eine bestandene Theorieprüfung auch in einer anderen Gemeinde anerkannt, falls man die Praxisprufung nicht besteht und einen zweiten Anlauf zur Fischerprüfung in einer anderen Gemeinde wagen will?


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also wenn Du den ersten Teil bestehst, dann kannst Du den zweiten Teil wiederholen. Allerdings an dem Ort, an dem die Prüfung abgelegt worden ist.
Es sei denn, Du hast Lust auf Unmengen an Papierkram. Selbst wenn, die Behörden haben da bestimmt eine endlose Gebührenliste für ausliegen...

Hatte das in Krefeld angefragt und da wurde ich relativ unhöflich abgewiesen mit den Worten: " sowas gab's bei uns noch nie". 

Wie gesagt, wenn Du den ersten Teil (Theorie) bestehst und in der Praxis durchfällst, dann musst Du nur diesen Teil wiederholen. 
Und den würde ich auch dort wiederholen, wo ich schon weiß, wie die Prüfung abläuft. 
Aber ich kann mir nicht wirklihc vorstellen, dass man in der Praxis durchfällt.
Denn die besteht ja nur aus etwas Rumbauen und auswendig Lernen von Fischkarten und Geräten. 
Die Theorie fand ich schon etwas (ganz leicht) anspruchsvoller. 
Aber ich hatte auch viel Zeit zum Lernen und war nicht umsonst der Erste, der fertig war. Habe alle 60 Fragen in gefühlten 7 Minuten durchgerattert.
Wie im Rausch - so ist das eben, wenn man exzessiv gelernt hat.
Ich sag nur iPhone-App "Angelschein NRW"


----------



## Hound

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab die Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen abgelegt. Während die meisten mit der An der Theorie saßen, haben zwei Leute den Praxisteil wiederholt die vorher in Hattingen nicht bestanden haben. Also um deine Frage zu beantworten: Es geht. 

Wie hoch dann die Gebühren anfallen weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber eigentlich sollte es ja nicht mer kosten als die 50 Euro Prufungsgebühr plus die 15 Euro für die Ausnahmegenehmigung falls du die Prüfung nicht in deiner Heimatstadt ablegen willst. Ruf am besten mal deine zuständige untere fischereibehörde an. 

Gruß

Hound


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Hound schrieb:


> Ich hab die Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen abgelegt. Während die meisten mit der An der Theorie saßen, haben zwei Leute den Praxisteil wiederholt die vorher in Hattingen nicht bestanden haben. Also um deine Frage zu beantworten: Es geht.
> 
> Wie hoch dann die Gebühren anfallen weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber eigentlich sollte es ja nicht mer kosten als die 50 Euro Prufungsgebühr plus die 15 Euro für die Ausnahmegenehmigung falls du die Prüfung nicht in deiner Heimatstadt ablegen willst. Ruf am besten mal deine zuständige untere fischereibehörde an.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Hound



vielen Dank für die Information. Falls der Fall eintritt, werde ich mich darum bemühen.


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute bei einem Angelladen in der Nähe und habe mal ein wenig bezüglich Angelprüfung nachgefragt (Praxisteil). Der LAdenbesitzer war sehr nett und hat sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten Zeit genommen, um mir die ein oder andere Sache zu zeigen. Ich habe dann auch das ein oder andere Kleinzeug mitgenommen um daheim noch etwas zu üben. 

Einige Forenmitglieder waren ja so nett und haben mir Montageanleitungen für die verschiedenen Ruten zukommen lassen, die in der Prüfung abgefragt werden. Grundsätzliche Dinge wie Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Wirbel, Köder sowie das "Landungswerkzeug" sind soweit auch klar. Allerdings scheint es Unterschiede bezüglich der Kleinigkeiten wie Bebleiung, Glasperlen, Posen etc. zu geben. Vielleicht kann mir damit ja noch jemand weiterhelfen. Möchte nicht in der Prüfung total überfordert sein, weil ich die falsche Bebleiung wähle oder die falsche Pose oder Stoppe oder ähnliches.

Gibt es zu diesem Thema einige grundsätzliche Regeln mit denen ich nichts falsch mache? Z.B. immer eine Gummiperle vor einen Wirbel damit der Knoten geschützt wird?

So etwas in der Art würde mir schon sehr weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße #h


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei Grundmontagen mit Laufblei, also Aalrute und Schwingspitzenrute immer ein kleines Schrotblei als Schutzstopper zwischen Laufblei und Knoten. Bei den Laufposenmontagen wohl eine Perle, aber auch eine einfache feststehende Montage wäre eine waidgerechte Montage, dort müsste man sich dann nicht mit Perlen und Schläuchen quälen; wir machen das hier feststehend.

Rotaugenrute = kleine Pose (meist die kleinste bei Prüfung vorhandene) mit kleinem Schrotblei, Karpfenrute mittlere Pose und erbsengr. Schrotblei.

Desweiteren solltest Du beim Stahlvorfach immer das längste wählen. Dazu immer (egal ob schon Wirbel dran sind) an jedes Ende einen weiteren Wirbel einhängen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Prüflinge durch das Bereitstellen völlig unpassenden Materials auf die falsche Fährte geführt werden sollen.Wenn man z.B. in der Prüfung das Gerät zusammenbauen muss, kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Rollen schon mit der passenden Schnur bespult sind. Evtl auch, dass der Rotaugenhaken mit Vorfach der kleinste vorhande Haken an dünnsten Vorfach ist, usw...


----------



## lordkay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Bei Grundmontagen mit Laufblei, also Aalrute und Schwingspitzenrute immer ein kleines Schrotblei als Schutzstopper zwischen Laufblei und Knoten. Bei den Laufposenmontagen wohl eine Perle, aber auch eine einfache feststehende Montage wäre eine waidgerechte Montage, dort müsste man sich dann nicht mit Perlen und Schläuchen quälen; wir machen das hier feststehend.
> 
> Rotaugenrute = kleine Pose (meist die kleinste bei Prüfung vorhandene) mit kleinem Schrotblei, Karpfenrute mittlere Pose und erbsengr. Schrotblei.



Hier mal die Lösungsansätze die ich vorliegen habe:

*A1:*
Lösungsvariante 1: Klemmpose und Klemmblei vor dem Wirbel
Lösungsvariante 2: Klemmpose und angepasstes Schrotblei

*A2:*
Lösungsvariante 1: Grund-Laufblei mit Glasperle vor dem Wirbel
Lösungsvariante 2: Vorfach mit Haken an separater Schlaufe, Grundblei an Wirbel

*A3:*
Lösungsvariante 1: Klemmpose und Klemmblei vor dem Wirbel
Lösungsvariante 2: Stopper / Perle / Laufpose / angepasste Bebleiung / Perle / Wirbel
*
A4:* 
Lösungsvariante 1: Grund-Laufblei mit Glasperle vor dem Wirbel
Lösungsvariante 2: Laufblei (Sargblei) / Perle / Stopper / Wirbel

Deine Lösungsansätze unterscheiden sich jetzt teilweise wieder. Wie soll ich es denn nun am Samstag in Düsseldorf machen? #c

Ich möchte nicht an der Willkür der Prüfer scheitern.....scheinbar scheint es ja nicht DIE richtige Lösung zu geben.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lordkay schrieb:


> ...scheinbar scheint es ja nicht DIE richtige Lösung zu geben.


 
Eben, sie soll nur waidgerecht sein. Es gibt viele richtige Lösungen. Daher würde ich es mir einfach machen, z.B. Rotauge A1:

- längste Telerute ( kl. WG)
- kleinste Rolle, dünnste Schnur
- kleinster Schwimmer mit Schlauchgummis als feststehende Montage 
- kleinster Wirbel mit Clinchknoten an Hauptschnur
- kleines Schrotblei auf Hauptschnur (zum Ausbleien des Schwimmers)
- kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10, Vorfach 14)
usw...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lordkay schrieb:


> ...Deine Lösungsansätze unterscheiden sich jetzt teilweise wieder. Wie soll ich es denn nun am Samstag in Düsseldorf machen? #c
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir Leid, habe leider auch erst im Kurs gelernt, dass einiges in den Broschüren sehr irreführend ist. Düsseldorf ist doch auch NRW.

Nimm einfach bei A1 und A3 eine Klemmpose oder eine Pose mit Schlauchgummis, die Gummis liegen da rum. Dann ein zur Posengröße passendes Schrotblei vor den Knoten. Passenden Haken am Vorfach (die sind fertig gebunden) in Wirbel hängen, alles nochmal auf Knoten abfühlen, fertige Rutenmontage auf Tisch legen, Haken etwa auf Höhe der Rolle, Kärtchen mit Köder (z.B. Made) auf/neben Haken legen, fertig.

Bei A2 und A4 kommt je Variante 1 meinem Gelernten am nächsten, ich nehme halt ein kl. Schrotblei statt Perle.

Ist doch gar kein so großer Unterschied...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Der Kurs ist freiwillig, daher völlig egal, wo er ihn macht.



SchmidtV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so ne kleine Frage zwischendurch, mein Kumpel besitzt kein Angelschein, er wohnt in Troisdorf und in Brühl findet im Mai so ein Intensiv kurs am Wochenende.
> 
> Darf er dort teilnehmen, oder muss der irgendwo in troisdorf machen ?
> 
> Sowie ich unten verstanden habe , geht das. Also in NRW dann oder ?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

gruß


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

wir suchen den Anmeldeformular für die Prüfung am 23.05.2011 in siegburg.

ich habe jetzt seit stunden gegoogelt , finde aber nirgends eine adresse oder tel. nummer.

nur die termine.

kennt sich jemand in Siegburg aus?

wäre echt suprrrrrrr!!!!

ist es vlt dieser ?
http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/impe...vice/aemter/amt_32/2816-b-fischerpr__fung.pdf


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> ...ist es vlt dieser ?
> http://www.rhein-sieg-kreis.de/impe...vice/aemter/amt_32/2816-b-fischerpr__fung.pdf


 
Ja: "...Einreichung des Antrages bei der unteren Fischereibehörde, die spätestens vier Wochen vor dem Prüfungstermin erfolgt sein muss..."


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

"...Einreichung des Antrages bei der* unteren Fischereibehörde*, die spätestens vier Wochen vor dem Prüfungstermin erfolgt sein muss...


Hallo Anglero,
welche untere Fischereibehörde???

und wie macht ihr das mit zitat, das es on ausschnitt ist ?
Gruß


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> "...Einreichung des Antrages bei der* unteren Fischereibehörde*, die spätestens vier Wochen vor dem Prüfungstermin erfolgt sein muss...
> 
> 
> Hallo Anglero,
> welche untere Fischereibehörde???
> 
> Gruß


 
Steht doch als Empfänger auf dem Formular, das Du gepostet hast:

Rhein-Sieg-Kreis
Der Landrat
- *Untere Fischereibehörde* -
Kaiser-Wilhelm-Platz 1​53721 Siegburg


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ach ja , hab ich mir gedacht, nur wusste halt nicht genau ! 

Danke nochmal!!!!


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In ein paar Minuten gehts für uns Bonner los - drückt uns die Daumen...


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

YEEEESSSSSS!!! Bestanden!


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch aus Bayern


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit Good Fishing!!!


----------



## ibag 61

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwünsche aus Thüringen ! Habe auch erst seit gut einer Woche meinen Schein.

Petri Heil


----------



## Froschi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen, ich suche jemanden der mir günstigerweise das Lernmaterial für die Fischereiprüfung aus dem Köln-Bonner bereich zukommen lassen kann. Links für schnelle hilfen wären auch hilfreich. :vik:


----------



## Michi1909

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

einfach mal googlen.
der asv nienborg hat z.b. die kompletten prüfungsfragen im angebot.


----------



## raini08

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> YEEEESSSSSS!!! Bestanden!


 
Glückwunsch aus der lausitz , und immer enen dicken fisch an der angel:vik:


----------



## Rafau0170

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey, ich habe auch bestanden |bla:  
..am Wochenende geht es erstmal an den See :m


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand erklären wofür die Glasperle gut ist ?

zb bei der Karpfenrute , kommt stopper dann glasperle !

wofür ???

Danke im Voraus


----------



## wilhelm

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo *SchmidtV*,
zum Schutz des Knotens.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

ich meine nicht die perle vor dem Knoten, 

für die Prüfung , die Karpfenrute.

da kommt zuerst Stopper dann Glasperle dann große Laufpose un d und und !!!!  wofür jetzt zwischen laufpose und dem Stopper eine Glasperle???????

Danke


----------



## wilhelm

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Damit die Pose nicht auf den Stopper gleitet und verklemmt, eigentlich schwachsinnige Montage, aber wenn die es bei euch so haben wollen musste es halt so machen , aber keine Sorge erklären warum muss man nicht.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## u-see fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich meine nicht die perle vor dem Knoten,
> 
> für die Prüfung , die Karpfenrute.
> 
> da kommt zuerst Stopper dann Glasperle dann große Laufpose un d und und !!!!  wofür jetzt zwischen laufpose und dem Stopper eine Glasperle???????
> 
> Danke



Damit die Laufpose nicht über den Stopper rutschen kann.

Edit: Die Antwort von Wilhelm ist natürlich auch nicht falsch. Ich benutze Stopperknoten und die sind manchmal so klein, das eine Pose (nur unten geführt) auch über den Knoten gehen kann.


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aha , danke danke !!

#6


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jemand da, der nächste Woche in *Siegburg *die Prüfung ablegen möchte ??


----------



## wilhelm

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

*U-see fischer* bitte nicht mißverstehen, aber die in der Angelprüfung verlangten Montagen sind eigentlich total veraltet und auch anders machbar ( Laufblei / Haarmontagen und anders mehr ) man muß ohne sinn nur die vorgequasselten Montagen nachbauen sonst ist man durchgefallen#c und das hat mit der wirklichkeit beim Angeln nun wahrlich nichts zu tun darauf bezog sich meine feststellung, und weil fast alle Karpfenfischer auf Grund angeln.

Gruß Wilhelm#h

*PS: Meister Schmidt  viel Erfolg bei der Fischerprüfung.*


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja das die Montagen für die Prüfung veraltet sind und mit heutigem Angeln nichts gemeinsam haben, ist mir auch aufgefallen!

aber da muss man durch!

Dankie noch mal für die schnellen Antworten. 

#6#6#6


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sind sie definitiv. Ich habe seit der Prüfung genau einmal eine Montage brauchen können und das ist die mit fester Pose.
Alle anderen sind total untypisch und wird vielleicht von 5 % aller Angler verwendet. 
Ansonsten gibt es Haarmontage, Selbsthakmontage, Angsthaken, Drop-Shot, etc. Eben alles, außer den Prüfungsmontagen.
Aber für 10 Minuten kann man es sich ja mal in die Birne kloppen.
Ist ja nicht das erste und einzige Mal, dass man sinnlose Dinge auswendig lernen muss (Schule, Fahrschule, Uni).


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, möchte nicht für noch mehr Irritation sorgen, aber ich habe den gemeinsamen Vorbereitungskurs für BN und SU besucht. Hier wurde mit dem identischen Material, wie es in der Prüfung zur Verfügung steht vorbereitet. Die einfachste und in der Prüfung akzeptierte Lösung sollte die feststehende Posenmontage sein: 

- kürzere, stärkere Telerute
- große Rolle, Schnur mit ca. 11,3 kg
- mittelgroßer Schwimmer mit Schlauchgummis als feststehende Montage
- mittelgroßer Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
- Schrotblei, erbsengroß
- größter Haken (ab Gr.6) an passendem Vorfach (dünner als Hauptschnur)​


----------



## wilhelm

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wer den vorbereitungskurs hier bei uns in Mönchengladbach besucht kann nicht durchfallen oder muss schon Analphabet sein.
Es wird mit den gleichen Ruten geübt ( an drei Tagen ) die auch bei der Prüfung in genau der gleichen zusammensetzung geprüft werden also eigentlich simpel.
Trotz alledem ist die Praxis leider Praxisfern und wenig Zielführend bezüglich des späteren Angelns. Besser würde es sein eine Praktische Ausbildung und Prüfung mit verschiedenen Lösungsmöglichkeiten am Wasser, dann würde ich auch sagen diese Fischerprüfung ist sinnvoll.
Jetzt ist sie nur Vorschrift nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
PS: ich angel seit weit über 15 Jahre.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es wird doch nur eine waidgerechte Montage + Zubehör erwartet. Was ist daran nicht aktuell? Wer aus irgendwelchen Heftchen usw. ableitet, es handle sich um die, in der Prüfung ausschließlich akzeptierten Montagen, liegt einfach falsch und macht sich viel zu viel Stress. Alle Montagen können so gelöst werden, wie man sie heutzutage auch verwendet.


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein, können sie nicht!
Es ist die Montage zu verwenden, welche im Vorbereitungskurs eingeübt wird.
Darauf wurde ich nochmal ausdrücklich von der zuständigen Sachbearbeiterin hingewiesen, die selbst zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie hat (warum ist sie dann Prüfungsvorsitzende?!?), aber die beiden externen Sachverständigen als "langjährige Angler" haben das so vorgeschrieben.
Daher wird bei uns auch nicht nach einer Fliegenrute gefragt - weil die Herren davon keine Ahnung hätten.
Aber pssst, nicht weitersagen 
;-)


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Es wird doch nur eine waidgerechte Montage + Zubehör erwartet. Was ist daran nicht aktuell? Wer aus irgendwelchen Heftchen usw. ableitet, es handle sich um die, in der Prüfung ausschließlich akzeptierten Montagen, liegt einfach falsch und macht sich viel zu viel Stress. Alle Montagen können so gelöst werden, wie man sie heutzutage auch verwendet.



Nö, kann man nicht. Wenn Du z.B. bei der Grundrute eine Festbleimontage bastelst, bist Du durchgefallen.

Wir lernen für die Prüfung, nicht für´s Leben.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Nein, können sie nicht!
> Es ist die Montage zu verwenden, welche im Vorbereitungskurs eingeübt wird.
> Darauf wurde ich nochmal ausdrücklich von der zuständigen Sachbearbeiterin hingewiesen, die selbst zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie hat (warum ist sie dann Prüfungsvorsitzende?!?), aber die beiden externen Sachverständigen als "langjährige Angler" haben das so vorgeschrieben.
> Daher wird bei uns auch nicht nach einer Fliegenrute gefragt - weil die Herren davon keine Ahnung hätten.
> Aber pssst, nicht weitersagen
> ;-)


 
Sorry, aber hier unterhalten sich doch gerade Prüflinge aus Bonn und Siegburg, bzw. stellte ein "Siegburger" eine Frage. Ich kann Dir versichern, dass in Siegburg mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2:10 eine Fliegenrutenmontage zusammengebaut werden muss. 

Für den Fall, mich missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben, drehe ich den Satz um, alle in der Prüfung akzeptierten Lösungen, sind durchaus gängige Montagen. Ich wehre mich also vorallem gegen die Behauptung, die geforderten Montagen wären nicht zielführend (abgesehen davon, dass das Ziel das Bestehen der Prüfung ist ;-). 

Was z.B.an der, einige Posts zuvor von mir erwähnten Karpfenmontage praxisfern sein soll, verstehe ich nicht.
Die Rotaugenrute wird analog zur Karpfenrute mit feineren "Zutaten" verlangt. Wurden beide so in Aachen, Bonn, Siegburg, Düsseldorf akzeptiert. Ich stippe manchmal mit diesen Montagen hier im Rhein. Wenn jemand ohne Kurs, irgendeiner Broschüre folgend, eine astreine Laufposenmontage vorlegt, wird er auch bestanden haben. Es gibt kein Argument, das der Prüfer dagegen vorzubringen hätte. Man hat sich halt nur unnötig viel arbeit gemacht.

Es geht in der Prüfung nicht um erfolgreiches, sondern waidgerechtes Angeln. Der Prüfling soll hier zeigen, dass er die Zusammenhänge zwischen Hakengrößen, Schnur- und Vorfachstärken usw. vor diesem Hintergrund verstanden hat. Natürlich ist die Prüfung zu einfach, aber was solls?

Für alles Andere, Dropshot, Gummiefischen, usw. gibt es doch Kurse.

Aber jetzt viel Glück!
Anglero


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, kann man nicht. Wenn Du z.B. bei der Grundrute eine Festbleimontage bastelst, bist Du durchgefallen.
> 
> Wir lernen für die Prüfung, nicht für´s Leben.


 
Wie gesagt, habe missverständlich formuliert, s.o.


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei uns war's jedenfalls so. 
Aber, bei einem Fred mit mittlerweile 60 Seiten kann man da schnell mal was überlesen ;-)

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung jedenfalls!


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Am Dienstag ist es soweit , ich versuchs ohne vorbereitungskurs, 

bin Azubi und für den Kurs keine Knete !!!

ich hab da noch ne Frage bezüglich der Montage auf Plattfisch.

habe für die Montage keine Gute Bilder, sogut wie garnichts.


könnte mir da jemand erklären wie die Montage aussehen soll. ???


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

*A10 Brandungsrute zum Fang von Plattfischen*

- Brandungsrute (längste vorhandene Steckrute mit klappbarem Rutenring
- Meeresrolle, größte Stationärrolle
- Meereswirbel, groß, verzinkt od. Edelstahl mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
- Plattfisch-/Brandungsvorfach (Paternoster)
- Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl an Vorfach eingeschlauft
- schweres Birnenblei (ca. 110 g) an unteren Wirbel
- Wattwurm

- Maßband
- Schlagholz
- Messer
- Lösezange


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bekannter von mir hat mit 12 oder 14 in der DDR im Verein ne Prüfung abgelegt nun fragt er sich ob er nochmal eine ablegen muß, oder den schein nur umschreiben!?

THX für hilfe

Weil nochmal Prüfung währe ja doof!

Muß man die DDR scheine nur umschreiben lassen,oder neue Prüfung machen!?Weil sein vater hat damals auch einen im "wilden Osten" gemacht.


----------



## Goatie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gestern in Soest die Prüfung bestanden und direkt einen Fünfjahresschein geholt. Jahreskarte für die Sorpe gekauft und dann direkt angeln gewesen. Hab auf Weißfisch angesessen, in der Hoffnung auf einen Köfi. 
Die Prüfung war erstaunlich einfach. Musste das Gerät zum Fang von Karpfen zusammenstellen. Bin echt froh, dass ich das Ding endlich habe.


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab da ne Frage bezüglich der Köfis.

darf ich die Fangen oder muss ich mir die kaufen?

zB am Rhein.

hab gehört, man darf die nicht fangen sondern irgendwelche extra kaufen.???


Bitte um Aufklärung


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nichts muss. Du darfst sie fangen mit Angel oder, falls erlaubt mit der sog. Köderfischsenke. Aber immer schön schauen, dass Du keine geschonten Arten "verwechselst".


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich danke dir !!!


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

wie viel kostet der schein für 5 Jahre ??

|kopfkrat


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie viel kostet der schein für 5 Jahre ??
> 
> |kopfkrat


 
Hast Du vor, irgendwann mal selbst zu Deinen Fragen zu recherchieren?


----------



## Goatie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie viel kostet der schein für 5 Jahre ??
> 
> |kopfkrat



Bei uns in Sundern/Sauerland kostet der Fünfjahresschein 48€.


----------



## ripkens

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Krefeld - 48 Euro inkl. 24 Euro Fischereiabgabe


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Im Kreis Kleve sind es ebenfalls 48 Euro :
Gebühr 24,-
Fischereiabgabe 24,-
Ist bestimmt genormt.


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja hallo, ich werd mein bestes tun Anglero|wavey:

ich hab viel gefunden wollt nur halt genau wissen!|bigeyes|kopfkrat|uhoh:



Bin jetzt frisch von der prüfung zurückgekommen !!

Mit :q über beide Ohren !! :vikBESTANDEN):vik: ohne Kurs !!!!!

Mit eurer Hilfe und sehr viel Wille , ich muss sagen (FORUM IST TOPP) habe sehr viel hier gelernt .Danke an alle .#6


War echt easy, hab mir das schwieriger vorgestellt!!

hab leider nicht geschafft den Angelschein  zu holen :c

kann kaum Abwarten angeln zu gehen !!!


----------



## Scrap

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

erzähl doch mal wie die prüfung so war ?


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

was möchtest du den genau wissen ?|wavey:


----------



## Scrap

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

alles was nach theorie teil kommt.
was musstet ihr da genau machen?


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!

und

Petri Heil !!!


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

#6danke sehr !!!!#6


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

alles was nach theorie teil kommt.
was musstet ihr da genau machen?


Nach der Theorie mussten wir alle raus, es wurden immer vier Leute reingerufen,

nach ca 45 Min war ich dran, dann müsste mann 6 Karten ziehen , sind in din A4 Format, davon musste man min 4 richtig beantworten haben, direkt daneben lagen kleinere Kärtchen verdeckt , das waren die 10 Ruten.

Man zieht eine und darf an einen von 4 Tischen diese zusammenbauen, jeder Tisch hat alles was man braucht.

Ich war so aufgeregt das ichan den Tischen beinahe vorbeigelaufen wäre, die stehen in Eckform, rechts liegen Ruten und links das Zubehör.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich hab die Rute nicht aufbauen müssen, nur die Rolle dran gemacht und das nötige Zubehör daneben gelegt , dann kam der Prüfer und sagte "OH ich seh Sie sind schon fertig Herzlichen Glückwunsch" ich wusste selber nicht das ich schon fertig war.

Ich hoffe das ist verständlich, für Rechtschreibfehler (SORRY)


----------



## Scrap

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

danke


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gerne , möchtest du auch einen machen oder ?


----------



## Scrap

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hab donnerstag prüfung :q


----------



## ibag 61

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Viel Glück am Donnerstag, wird schon werden !!


----------



## Scrap

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

so,komme gerade von der Prüfung.

Bestanden !!! :vik:
war garnicht so schwer wie ich dachte.
endlich den schein in der tasche. 

Petri an alle :vik:


----------



## Goatie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch an Euch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!!

Wie witzig! Bei uns war die Praxis ganz anders:
Bin mit einem Prüfer in den Raum, wo die ganzen Angeln, Rollen (bespult) und das übrige Zubehör auf einem riesigen Tisch lagen. Nach den 6 Artentafeln (das war das Gleiche wie bei Dir) habe ich einen Zettel gezogen, in dem Fall Karpfenrute, und bin zusammen mit dem Prüfer um den Tisch gelaufen und hab immer nur geredet und gezeigt. Nach dem Motto:" Ich nehme die Rute, weil passendes Wurfgewicht und genug Kraft, diese Rolle mit dieser Schnur, diesen Haken an diesem Vorfach..." usw. Dann das selbe mit dem Wichtigen Zubehör, in der richtigen Reihenfolge. Das war's ...

Petri!


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch !!!#6#6


----------



## amigofritz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

wer macht denn ende juni die prüfung in köln?
ich habe mich angemeldet und werde es ohne kurs versuchen!
jemand schon erfahrung damit gesammelt, bzw gibts jemanden der den kurs gemacht und evtl für einige fragen zur verfügung stehen würde?


----------



## Forellen Jo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab gestern auch bestanden :vik:
Auf die Prüfung hab ich mich ebenfalls mit nem Übungsprogramm vom Kumpel vorbereitet.
Wobei ich die Ruten auch auf der Seite vom Asv-Nienborg gelern hab, da steht im Übungsprogramm teilweise richtiger Quatsch drin.
Beim praktischen Teil wars bei mir auch wie bei "Goatie"(wundert mich auch nich,da wir ja so gut wie aus dem selben Ort kommen...Du bist aus Hemer oder??), eigentlich totel easy wenn man sich vernünftig vorbereitet.
Wenn man unsicher ist sollte man auch erstma so tun als würde man was suchen, dann kommt meistens vom Prüfer ne Nachfrage von wegen "Ja was suchste denn für ne Rute?".
Dann musst einfach sagen dass sie sich ja so im Wurfgewicht von zb 100-200 g befinden müsste und ca. 2-3 m lang is, dann wirste vom Prüfer wohl auch Hilfe bekommen ;-)

Für Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung,müsst ihr halt ne PN schicken,oder halt hier im Thread posten.

Lg


----------



## Goatie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Forellen Jo schrieb:


> Du bist aus Hemer oder??),


 
Hey, nee, bin direkt aus Sundern. Hab die Prüfung aber in Soest gemacht, wollte nicht bis Herbst warten..

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal anner Sorpe!?

Petri,
Reiner


----------



## Forellen Jo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aso okay.
Ja 2 Kumpels sind gestern schon dort gewesen, soll aber nich so erfolgreich gewesen sein.
Außer ne Seeforelle und nen abgerissenen/ausgeschlitzten Hecht kam da wohl nichts rum^^


----------



## hellbert

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hallo, möchte mich auf den schein in nrw vorbereiten und suche auf diesem weg eine lernsoftware. vielleicht hat ja jemand was abzugeben.
danke 
hellbert


----------



## wilhelm

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Klick mich.
Viel Spass beim üben.
PS.:Besser wäre es nach meiner Meinung einen Vorbereitungskurs vor Ort zu machen.Nachschauen wann Lehrgänge laufen kannst du beim rheinischer-fischereiverband.de oder für dich wohl besser http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/index.php

Gruß
Wilhelm


----------



## Forellen Jo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Find ich nich..Kenne genug die es ohne auch locker geschafft haben (Ich selber auch).
Denke son Kurs is auch mehr Geldmacherei als alles andere...
Liegt halt an jedem selbst wie man sich dahinterklemmt und demnach auch abschneidet


----------



## Öpken82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich glaube ob man einen Kurs machen sollte oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Kommt ja auch drauf an ob man jemand hat der es einem zur Not erklärt. Als ich Prüfung gemacht habe sind Leute durchgefallen, die einen Kurs besucht hatten. Die hatten sich halt drauf verlassen Zuhause nichts mehr tun zu müssen. Das wird halt wohl nicht klappen.


----------



## Forellen Jo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Eben.Deswegn habe Ich ja auch geschrieben, dass es drauf ankommmt wie sich die individuelle Person dahinterklemmt und für sich am Besten lernt.
Wenn man einer ist, der auch ohne Kursabende die Motivation hat sich zu Hause hinzusetzen und mit nem Übungsprogramm oder sonstigem sich das Ganze eher auf die "trockene" Art und Weise reinzuziehen, der wird es dann auch schaffen ohne nen Kurs besuchen zu müssen.

Kann mir schon vorstellen dass es im Kurs mit anderen Leuten mehr Spaß macht, allerdings heißt dass ja auch noch lange nich dass man zu Hause nix mehr machen muss(haste schon richtig erkannt)
Denke aber auf jeden Fall dass man ohne Kurs trotzdem viel mehr von alleine machen muss....
In sonem Kurs wird man schon einiges beigebracht bekommen, zb Ruten zusammenbauen.
Ich hab das ganze vorher nur theoretisch gelernt und hatte das Equipment dann zum ersten Mal bei der Prüfung vor mir,da muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie er damit besser zurechtkommt


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich habe mir ein zwei Apps fürs iPhone runtergeladen und die dortigen Fragen bestimmt 1000 Mal wiederholt. Dann noch die Fragen in dem dünnen Lernheft auswendig gelernt - ihr wisst schon, das blaue vom Land NRW.
Und ich habe die Prüfung in unter 10 Min fertig gehabt - ist wirklich eine Sache des auswendig lernens. 
Die Praxis ist dann individuell einfach / schwer, kann aber auch aus Büchern gelernt werden bzw. man schaut sich die Montagen in Google etc. an.

Der Kurs, den ich hatte, war im Nachhinein gesehen auch etwas *hust* teuer. . .


----------



## amigofritz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir ein zwei Apps fürs iPhone runtergeladen und die dortigen Fragen bestimmt 1000 Mal wiederholt. Dann noch die Fragen in dem dünnen Lernheft auswendig gelernt - ihr wisst schon, das blaue vom Land NRW.
> Und ich habe die Prüfung in unter 10 Min fertig gehabt - ist wirklich eine Sache des auswendig lernens.
> Die Praxis ist dann individuell einfach / schwer, kann aber auch aus Büchern gelernt werden bzw. man schaut sich die Montagen in Google etc. an.
> 
> Der Kurs, den ich hatte, war im Nachhinein gesehen auch etwas *hust* teuer. . .


Mal eine frage: was hast du bei google eingegeben? Gibt's irgendwo videos oder bilder von dem zusammenbau?
Theorie ist halt kein problem, aber die praxis macht mir halt probleme!


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich finde so viel im Netz, es ist unglaublich.
Die Praxistipps bekommt man von überall her. 
Z.B. von den Hrstellerseiten.
Werde dazu aber morgen mehr schreiben. 
Habe am Bürorechner die ganzen Links versteckt.

(Jaja, Privat-Surfen und shirking am Arbeitsplatz ist ein Massenphänomen, ich weiß)

;-)


----------



## amigofritz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super, sehr nett von dir! Ty


----------



## wertzu

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gibt es vielleicht einen "Samariter", der den Vorbereitungskurs für die Prüfung Juni in Köln besucht und sich mal die Musterlösungen zum Ruten bauen ansehen und evtl. "Fehler" beseitigen könnte?
Bitte um Nachricht, ich schicke dann die Tabelle.

Wäre eine wirklich gute Tat!


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

SO, hat etwas länger gedauert...

Knoten für die Montagen finden sich hier:

Gerätekunde allgemein

Bilder der Prüfungs-Montagen einfach unter "Angelmontagen" die gewünschte aussuchen.

Meine"ultimative Prüfungsseite"


----------



## amigofritz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

jemand heute die prüfung in köln gemacht?
hab ein paar fragen, da ich auch bald dran bin!!

dann also mal eine frage die ich habe:
ich war gestern in einem angelshop und habe mir ein paar sachen angeschaut.
mein größtes problem habe ich bei den schnüren:
für die prüfung muss man ja wissen welche tragkraft benötigt wird (von X bis Y kg).
ich konnte jedoch keine schnur finden, bei der eine solche angabe gemacht wurde! es wurde lediglich eine max. belastung der TG angegeben.
ist das in der prüfung anders?
oder gibt es tatsächlich nur die angaben über die max belastung?
welche brauche ich dann für welche aufgabe?

und eine schnur wie sie z.B. bei aufgabe 10 "brandungsrute" TG der schnur 6-14 kg konnte ich gar nicht finden???

TY


----------



## Flosurfer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern meine Fischerprüfung in Köln bestanden! 
So nun mal zu deiner Frage mit den Schnüren, bei der Prüfung hast du die Unterschiedlichen Rollen welche mit der entsprechenden Tragkraft beschriftet sind.
3,x kg -> Rotfeder, Rotaugen, Prassen
5,x kg -> Barsche
11,x kg -> Hecht, Aal, Karpfen
19,x kg -> Dorsch
Keulenschnur -> Brandungsangel
Nach diesen Angaben suchst du dir dann die rolle für deine Rute aus.

Die Angabe von x bis y kg heißt soviel wie du brauchst eine Schnur dessen Tragkraft mindestens x kg und "höchstens" y kg beträgt. Schnüre von x bis y kg gibt es meines Wissens nicht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!

Gruß
Flo


----------



## amigofritz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

erstmal glückwunsch und schonmal vielen dank für deine hilfe!
hat mir sehr geholfen.
zwei fragen habe ich aber (erstmal) noch:
- musstest du die angeln zusammenbauen oder nur legen?
- was ist eine "Keulenschnur" und woran kann ich sie erkennen?

wie du wahrscheinlich merkst, habe ich den vorbereitungskurs nicht gemacht, wie war das bei dir? mit oder ohne?


----------



## Flosurfer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich musste die Angel zusammen bauen.
Auf der Rolle ist ein aufkleber da steht "Keulenschnur" drauf sonst hast du nur die Tragkraft angegeben. Kann man also gar nicht verkennen!  ;-)

Ich habe einen Vorbereitungskurs besucht war auch sehr zufrieden damit!

Die Ruten kannst du dir wie folgt merken:
Rotauge, Rotfedern, Brassen -> blaue Teleskoprute
                                           Schwingspitzenrute ist unverkennbar
Karpfen -> Grüne Teleskoprute es steht Karpfen drauf!
Aal -> 2,70m Steckrute
Hecht -> 2,40m Steckrute
Barsch -> 2,10m Steckrute
Dorsch -> 2,70m Steckrute es steht "Pilk" drauf!!!
Brandungsrute -> drei teilige Steckrute
Forellen nass und trocken -> Fliegenrute


----------



## amigofritz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

wow, sind ja mal super tips!
nur mit dem zusammenbauen find ich nicht so toll!
aber wird schon schiefgehen!
und weisst du ob alle zusammenbauen mussten?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich kenn nur n Keulenvorfach und das ist meines Wissens nach ein Fliegenvorfach. Schwimmend oder sinkend.


----------



## wertzu

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hanzz schrieb:


> Also ich kenn nur n Keulenvorfach und das ist meines Wissens nach ein Fliegenvorfach. Schwimmend oder sinkend.


 

Die Keulenschnur erspart beim Brandungsfischen das Schockvorfach und ist eine Verdickung der ersten Meter, die beim Werfen besonders belastet werden.

Keulenschnur gibt es auch beim Fliegenfischen, aber nicht das Vorfach sondern die Hauptschnur, die dann mit WF gekennzeichnet ist.

Gruß


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

OK. Cool. Man lernt immer dazu.

Wir hatten halt n Schockvorfach bei der Brandungsrute.


----------



## amigofritz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nice, bestanden!
danke allen hier im forum für die hilfreichen tipps!!!!!


----------



## Layzee

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo!
zu erst einmal, muss ich sagen das ihr hier echt viel interessanten stoff zusammen getragen habt. dickes lob.
aber zu meiner frage, weiss vielleicht einer von euch ob man bei der prüfung in hamm die ruten zusammen bauen muss?

ich wäre für jeden hilfe dankbar.

gruß


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Layzee schrieb:


> Hallo!
> zu erst einmal, muss ich sagen das ihr hier echt viel interessanten stoff zusammen getragen habt. dickes lob.
> aber zu meiner frage, weiss vielleicht einer von euch ob man bei der prüfung in hamm die ruten zusammen bauen muss?
> 
> ich wäre für jeden hilfe dankbar.
> 
> gruß


 
Die Untere Fischereibehörde weiß das.


----------



## ElPresidente76

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auch ich habe am Mittwoch in Köln die Prüfung bestanden (Ruten mussten auch zusammen gebaut werden). Nervös war ich schon...da ich keinen Vorbereitungslehrgang gemacht hatte. Aber Lehrbuch und viele Einträge in diesem Forum haben mir weitergeholfen ;-) Die Prüfer waren aber auch nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## Layzee

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hat sonst noch jemand vor, die prüfung im oktober in hamm abzulegen?
der vielleicht auch noch ahnung von der praxis hat, oder vielleicht gibt es hier ja den einen oder anderen angler in der nähe der mir bei der praxis ein bischen behilflich sein könnte.
bitte melden


----------



## grafvonburg

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich würde einen Kurs besuchen. Ab Mitte diesen Jahres soll es Änderungen in den Prüfungen geben. Zudem wird wohl das Prüfungsmaterial ausgetauscht. Die letzten Jahre war das Material immer gleich, daher die Prüfung verhältnismäßig einfach.

Bullbaer


----------



## Newbie15

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sorry das ich mich hier einfach mal einklinke !
 Und Hallo erstmal!!
 Da ich mich eigentlich schon seit geraumer Zeit für die Fischerei Interessiere, habe ich nun beschlossen den Schein in meiner Heimat (NRW) zu machen. Seit ca. 1 Woche mache ich zigfach jede Online-Prüfung aus NRW die ich finden konnte. Fazit : jetzt immer 0 Fehler !
Jetzt habe ich gerade Spaßes halber,einen Teil aus der Bayern 2010 gemacht und gnadenlos versemmelt !!

Sind die Online NRW Prüfungen alle so veraltet ?? Ja ich weiß mach nen Kurs ;
 Aber Kurs kann ich leider aus privaten u. berufl. Gründen nicht mitmachen ! hat jemand event. neuere oder andere Tips ??? Ich hoffe auf eure Mithilfe |wavey:

Gruß der neue


----------



## doerks62

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kurs in Bonn und Prüfung in Siegburg?
Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,
ich wollte gerne mit meinen Sohn den Vorbereitungskurs in Siegburg machen und dann dort im November in die Prüfung gehen.
Dieses Vorhaben gestaltet sich überraschender Weise schwierig. 
Der Kurs beginnt Ende August, da sind wir noch im Urlaub. Nach Telefonat mit dem inflexiblen Dozenten muss man definitiv am ersten Tag anwesend sein. Ein vorheriges Ausfüllen der Unterlagen und eine vorherige Bezahlung ist nicht möglich.
Daraufhin habe ich mich nach Kursen in Bonn erkundigt. Ein Telefonat bei der unteren Fischereibehörde in Siegburg brachte die Info, dass falls wir die Prüfung in Bonn ablegen wollten, wir einen begründeten Ausnahmeantrag stellen müssten. Wir sollten doch lieber versuchen, uns nochmals mit dem Bezirksvorstand für Siegburg in Verbindung zu setzen und nach einer Siegburger Lösung zu fragen.
Leider sieht der Bezirksvorstand auch keine Möglichkeit für uns, die Unterlagen vorher auszufüllen und das Geld im Voraus zu bezahlen. Auf die Frage, ob es denn nicht möglich sei, den Kurs in Bonn zu besuchen und dann die Prüfung in Siegburg zu machen, entgegnete er, dass es das auf keinen Fall empfehlen würde, weil andere Originalgeräte in den Kursen in Bonn und in der Prüfung in Siegburg verwendet würden. Die Teilnehmer, die den Siegburger Kurs absolviert hätten, wüssten bei der praktischen Prüfung einfach besser Bescheid („Die rote Teleskoprute ist für den Hecht“). Im Übrigen würden 13 % der Teilnehmer in der Prüfung durchfallen und das wären immer Personen, die nicht den Kurs in Siegburg besucht hätten.
Meine Fragen: 
Gibt es jemanden, der den Kurs in Bonn besucht und dann die Prüfung in Siegburg gemacht hat? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Kann das wirklich etwas ausmachen, wenn Kurs- und Prüfungsort nicht identisch ist? Man muss doch schließlich nur lesen können, was als Länge auf der Rute steht und wie hoch das Wurfgewicht ist. Das kann doch höchstens 2 Minuten dauern!
Die einzige Schwierigkeit beim Rutenvergleich könnte aus meiner Sicht der Vergleich von Aalrute (40–80 gr; 2,00-2,70m) und Spinnrute Hecht (40-80 gr; 2,40-3,00m) sein. Der Rest sollte doch ziemlich eindeutig zu lösen sein oder nicht?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten
Doerks62


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Doerks62,

ich bin zwar Bonner und kein Siegburger, dennoch denke ich, dass ich dir weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe mich zu einem Vorbereitungskurs angemeldet, den man bei Angelsport Bonn (Kesselgasse 3, Bonn Innenstadt) buchen kann. Dieser ist sowohl für die Bonner, als auch für die Siegburger Prüflinge gedacht. Dieser wird üblicherweise zweimal im Jahr angeboten. Einmal im Frühjahr (war schon: Kurs im März, Prüfung in Bonn im April, in Siegburg im Mai) und einmal im Herbst. Üblicherweise wird die Herbstprüfung im November abgenommen, weshalb der Kurs wohl im Oktober stattfinden wird. Das genaue Datum steht bisher nicht fest, aber soviel kann ich dir verraten: Der Kurs findet an drei Wochenenden jeweils an einem Samstag statt. Gekostet hat der Kurs im März für Jugendliche 45€ und für Erwachsene 55€. Hinzu kommen für den, der will, noch 5€ für Lernmaterialien (die wirklich gut sind!). Ich habe den Kurs im März belegt und die Prüfung in Bonn bestanden. Und in dem Kurs waren auch einige Siegburger. Damit gibt es also keine Probleme. Im übrigen gibt es in NRW keine Kurs-Pflicht - man muss also gar keinen Kurs belegen, wenn man nicht will...


----------



## doerks62

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort "Der-Graf".
Du weißt ja nicht zufällig, ob die Siegburger, die an diesem Bonner Kurs teilgenommen haben, tatsächlich Schwierigkeiten bei der praktischen Prüfung in Siegburg hatten?
Viele Grüße
Doerks62


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... Zumindest nicht, ob sie die Prüfung bestanden haben. Die Teilnahme an der Prüfung war jedenfalls problemlos. Ich wüsste aber auch nicht, warum es Probleme geben sollte - der Prüfungsinhalt ist der selbe, wie in Bonn, außer dass in Bonn die Ruten nur zusammengelegt und in Siegburg zusammengebaut werden müssen. Der Kurs bereitet einen auf beides gut vor.


----------



## Jonas1004

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

HAllo 
ich habe mich entschlossen endlich die den Angelschein zu machen und schon fleißig die Theorie auf FAngplatz.de gelernt jetzt wollte ich fragen ob die Fragen dort die Aktuellen sind oder ob ich alles wieder in die Tonne drücken kann, weil ein freund meines VAter der denn Angelschein hat meinte das, das schon was älter wär.??

Gruß Jonas


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo
Fals jemand Interesse hat, hier die Prüfungstermine für den Kreis Recklinghausen.
http://www.kreis-re.de/default.asp?asp=showschlagw&zae=342
auf der Internetseite des Kreises gibt es eine liste von den Vereinen die Vorbereitungslehrgänge durchführen.
Und hier eine möglichkeit den Vorbereitungskurs zu machen, http://www.asv-frueh-auf.de/anmeldung.html.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Chris-

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Seebarsch,

ist das der Termin für alle Städte im Vest?
(Also auch für Leute aus Dorsten?)

LG
Chris


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Chris- schrieb:


> Hallo Seebarsch,
> 
> ist das der Termin für alle Städte im Vest?
> (Also auch für Leute aus Dorsten?)
> 
> LG
> Chris


 
|bla:Hallo Chris

Ja das sind die Termine für den Kreis Recklinghausen, über den einzelnen Termin bitte bei Herrn Salm von der unteren Fischereibehörde nachfragen.
Telefon: 02361/53-5319, Telefax: 5224, Zimmer: 3.2.21, Standort: Kreishaus, 3. Etage

mfg Thomas


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen...
Stehe grade vor dem selben Problem wie scheinbar viele andere auch.
Hab jetzt endlich auch mal vor den Schein zu machen und mich auch hier in meiner Umgebung(Niederkassel) etwas schlau gemacht. Ganz klar, am liebesten würde ich auch nen Kurs besuchen, vor allem weil nächsten Monat einer direkt bei mir im Nachbarort beginnt.
Leider bin ich aber Schichtdienst tätig und habe daher keine chance an allen der Neun Kurs terminen teil zu nehmen:-(.
Also versuche ich mich jetzt auch über diverse Online Angebote auf die Prüfung vor zu bereiten. Es stellt sich mir jetzt natürlich die frage ob es wirklich noch die Aktuellen fragen sind die ich da seit wochen Büffel oder obs schon neue sachen gibt. Wenn einer drüber bescheid weiß waäre ich für jede info dankbar;-)#6

Lg und ein Petri Heil vom Meisterproper


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Da wir nicht wissen können, mit welchen Fragen Du arbeitest...

Niederkassel bei Bonn? Wo soll denn die Prüfung stattfinden? Kommt ein Wochenendkurs (drei Samstage von ca. 10.00-17.00 Uhr) nicht in Frage?


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sorry, mein Fehler.
Die Software heisst einfach:"Fischereiprüfung NRW präsentiert von Moritz".
Ist vom Aufbau her super gemacht zum lernen und auch zum Prüfung Simulieren.
Ja hast recht, dat schöne Niederkassel bei Bonn, ortsteil Mondorf.
Das Problem is einfach das ich im Schichtdienst bin und immer sieben Tage Arbeiten bin mit drei bzw vier tagen frei im Wechsel.

Lg Meisterproper


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Software ist zum Lernen der Fragen schon OK, wenn man die, ich glaube es waren zwei, Fehler bei den Antworten kennt. Habe ich irgendwo um April hier im Thread gepostet, ist aber auch netzbekannt. Dazu Änderung des Mindesmaßes beim Aal auf 50cm. Den Rest, Montagen und Fischbilder kannst Du vergessen, hat mit der Prüfungsrealität nichts zu tun. Die richtigen und prüfungserprobten Montagen und weitere goldwerte Tipps zur Prüfung finden sich auch im Thread verteilt. Würde mal grob hier anfangen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402&page=57 . Deine Prüfung wird wohl in Siegburg sein. Dazu gibt es wie gesagt auch einen sehr guten Wochenendkurs in Bonn, der sich auf drei Samstage verteilt. Alles, was an den ersten beiden Kurstagen gelehrt wird, bezieht sich im Wesentlichen auf den Fragenkatalog und die Artenkenntnis, und kannst Du ohne Probleme alleine Lernen. Jedoch sei die Verwendung der originalen Fischtafeln dringend angeraten. Vielleicht kann Dir ein Boardmitglied diese überlassen - kosten sonst 10 EUR im Kurs. Am letzten Kurstag geht es um den Praktischen Teil der Prüfung. Hier wird mit identischem Material geübt, wie es inder Prüfung vor Dir liegen wird. Es würde also ausreichen, am letzten Kurssamstag anwesend zu sein. Die Termine sind evtl. schon bei Angelsport Bonn zu erfahren. http://www.angelsport-bonn.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=41

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super, vielen Dank für die Infos.
Die Karten hab ich schon hier liegen:vik:
Denke mal das sinnvollste wäre wirklich der Kurs abschnitt mit den originalen Angelgeräten.
Ich mein ich besitze zwa fünf komplette Ruten und ne mehr als volle Kiste mit allem was man so braucht aber so wie ich hier schon gelesen hab wollen die wohl in der Prüfung dat man die Geräte so aufbaut wie es im Kurs gelehrt wird. Glaub ich werde mich einfach mal in Bonn schlau machen nach den nächsten Terminen,soweit ich weiß finden die nächsten Prüfungen ja eh erst im November statt. Nochmal danke für die super Tipps#6


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann ich nur empfehlen - der Kurs ist super, der Leiter ein erfahrener und bekannter Profiangler. Falls später noch Fragen zu speziellen Sachen, nur zu. Gibt einen Haufen Eselsbrücken zur Artenerkennung und Praxis.

Viel Spaß beim Lernen.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, hab jetzt mal rein geschaut wie es aussieht mit Wochenendkursen in Bonn. Termine wird es erst nach den Sommerferien geben, also in den nächsten tagen nehme ich mal an. Ich mein, so nen drei Tages kurs würde ich schon irgendwie hin bekommen, wofür gibbet Urlaubstage und überstunden#6
Ja bei den Arten bin ich echt über jeden Tip bzw Eselsbrücke dankbar, bin ja bisher nur gewisse Arten wie Bach bzw Regenbogenforelle und oder auch Barsch und Rotauge gewöhnt(FoPu sei Dank)|gr:


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wenn Du den kompletten Kurs besuchen kannst, brauchst Du Dir bezüglich der Prüfung keine Sorgen machen, vorrausgesetzt Du lernst brav die Prüfungsfragen, von denen die meisten aber selbstverständlich sind. Der Kurs ist sehr begehrt, weshalb ich auch die Veranstalterseite im Auge behalten würde: http://www.agsb-nrw.de/4.htm
Tipp: Lass Dir nicht das Heft mit den Montagen andrehen, es ist nutzlos! Es sei denn, es gibt eine neue Auflage von 2011.


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also zu den Prüfungsfragen, dat is ja eigentlich mehr als überschaubar. Hatte die jetzt innerhalb weniger Tage drin... Ist halt immer so ne sache, wenn man wirkliches Interesse für etwas mit bringt sollte der rest kein Problem sein#6


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, hab jetzt heut mal ein wenig rum gegoogelt und rum telefoniert.
Wenn ich dat richtig sehe sind die Karten die mir vor liegen doch nicht die selbnen wie sie auch in der Prüfung vorkommen#q
Also, wer noch Aktuelle Unterlagen für die Prüfung besitzt und diese nicht mehr benötigt kann sich ja melden, bin für alles dankbar#h

Gruß Meisterproper53


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen dank nochmal an Anglero für den Tip mit dem Wochenendkurs in Bonn. Termine sind heut raus gekommen, hab mich gerade direkt angemeldet#6


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Meisterproper53 schrieb:


> Vielen dank nochmal an Anglero für den Tip mit dem Wochenendkurs in Bonn. Termine sind heut raus gekommen, hab mich gerade direkt angemeldet#6


 
Gerne, freut mich. Dann viel Spaß und Erfolg! Sollten mit der Zeit, vorallem nach dem Kurs und vor der Prüfung noch Fragen oder Unsicherheiten aufkommen, nur zu. Und lass Dir nicht das Heft "Fischerprüfung - Praktischer Teil" andrehen.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Gerne, freut mich. Dann viel Spaß und Erfolg! Sollten mit der Zeit, vorallem nach dem Kurs und vor der Prüfung noch Fragen oder Unsicherheiten aufkommen, nur zu. Und lass Dir nicht das Heft "Fischerprüfung - Praktischer Teil" andrehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Anglero



Is dat nit schön wenn jemand den selben Kurs gemacht hat und mir direkt sagen kann was von den im Kurs angebotenen sachen sinnlos is |supergri|supergri
Danke für den Tip#6
Hab mir letzte woche schon das Arbeitsbuch Fischerei Prüfung besorgt, hoffe das das wenigstens was taugt#t

Gruß Meisterproper53


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Meisterproper53 schrieb:


> ...Hab mir letzte woche schon das Arbeitsbuch Fischerei Prüfung besorgt, hoffe das das wenigstens was taugt#t
> 
> Gruß Meisterproper53


 
Mit dem Kurs brauchst Du das nicht. Würde mich überhaupt mit nichts abgeben, was nicht 1:1 mit der Prüfung zu tun hat. Führt nur zu Verunsicherungen.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wenn es um das blaue Lehrbuch geht - das habe ich mir zu dem Kurs, den du besuchst,  auch geholt (hab die Prüfung mit Anglero zusammen abgelegt). Ist zum lernen nicht verkehrt. Muss man zwar nicht zwingend haben - schadet aber auch nicht.


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Joa, isn Blaues... Ca 200 seiten... Is wohl von "Ausbildern des Fischereiverbandes" geschrieben... Mal schauen obs wat bringt
Hab mir das letzte woche schon besorgt weil ich eben nit wusste ob ich dat hin bekomme mit dem Kurs in Bonn, konnte aber wie gesagt doch noch nen Platz ergattern#6

Gruß Meisterproper53


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallöle,

bin auch zur Zeit im Lehrgang und werde am 19.Nov. die Theorie ablegen (Kreis Ennepetal).
Ich habe mir vor begin des Kurses auch Bücher besorgt.

Ich bin zu den Fazit gekommen ... unnötig. 
Im Netz findet man z.B. beim ASV-Nienborg die Prüfungsfragen und die 10 geforderten "Angeln" für die praktische Prüfung.

Das einzige was man sich "dazukaufen" sollte, sind die Fischkarten vom Fischereiverband (7,50€) - da nur die Fischdarstellungen dieser "Karten" zur Prüfung zugelassen sind.
Oftmals sind in den unterschiedlichen Darstellungen, starke Abweichungen zu den geforderten und somit ist dies eine potenzielle "Gefahrenquelle".
Weiter bekommt man im Kurs Material um zu Hause arbeiten zu können.
Klar sind nicht alle Bücher schlecht - aber meist vermitteln sie "zu viel" Wissen 
- Wissen was man nicht für die Prüfung braucht.

Und nach der Prüfung ... also in der Praxis ... wird vieles eh anders gemacht als in der Prüfung gefordert.

Learning by doing :vik:

p.s.(nein ich habe mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen#6 )


Petri


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich hatte heute meine ersten 2 Std in einem Kurs in Bonn und ich muss sagen: Mir gehts grad tierisch aufn Sack, das ich dafür Geld bezahle! Der Kurs an sich ist nicht schlecht, aber da ich mir vorher dieses blaue Buch gekauft hab, ist er, bis auf den Angelaufbau, für mich total unnötig. Hab die Fragen mal mit dem Buch verglichen und es sind genau die selben, genauso wie die Bilder der Fische. Das hätte ich mir auch alles selbst beibringen können...


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Naja, also wenn man sich diesen oder andere Threads im Netz durchliest, dann merkt man, dass
1. die Fragen in NRW alle gleich sind
2. nur die Fragen auswendig zu lernen sind bzw. deren standardisierte Antworten
3. die Fischkarten vom Fischereiverband auswendig zu lernen sind
4. das Wichtige die Arten und Eigenarten der Ruten im Praxisteil relevant ist, weil in jeder Stadt die Einzelheiten etwas anders sind 

Viel Glück für die Prüfung und nicht ärgern!
Wenn Du bestanden hast, ist es Dir egal.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> ...bis auf den Angelaufbau, für mich total unnötig. Hab die Fragen mal mit dem Buch verglichen und es sind genau die selben, genauso wie die Bilder der Fische. Das hätte ich mir auch alles selbst beibringen können...


 
Jetzt warte mal ab, kommen ja noch einige Stunden. Und die sind gerade für jemanden sehr interessant, der sich wundert, dass im Kurs die Fragen bearbeitet werden, die in der Prüfung vorkommen, oder was hast Du erwartet? |kopfkrat

Letztendlich geht es um das Bestehen der Prüfung, und der Tenor hier im Thread ist eindeutig, Besuch eines Kurses zur Vorbereitung - vorallem - auf den praktischen Teil.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Fischreiprüfung unterscheidet sich einzig und alleine in einem Punkt - Angelgeräte, im praktischen Teil.

Dieser Teil der Prüfung hat einen kann - Passus.
Der Prüfer kann von dem Prüfling verlangen, das Angelgerät (zB Grundangel, etc) zusammen zu bauen.

Bei mir wird dies in der Prüfung nicht verlangt (Schwelm-Kreis EN) - in Hagen wird es zB verlangt.

Petri


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Die Fischreiprüfung unterscheidet sich einzig und alleine in einem Punkt - Angelgeräte, im praktischen Teil.
> 
> Dieser Teil der Prüfung hat einen kann - Passus.
> Der Prüfer kann von dem Prüfling verlangen, das Angelgerät (zB Grundangel, etc) zusammen zu bauen.
> 
> Bei mir wird dies in der Prüfung nicht verlangt (Schwelm-Kreis EN) - in Hagen wird es zB verlangt.
> 
> Petri


 
Na ja, ist eben kein "kann", wenn es vorher festgelegt ist. Zumal das hier im Thread zig fach besprochen ist. Würde hier nicht Klarheiten aus dem Weg räumen.

Also, mal keine Panik. Wenn man sich informiert, hat man auch nichts zu befürchten. Ob man zusammenbauen muss oder nicht, ist auch völlig egal, wenn man einen Kurs besucht hat. Die geforderten Montagen sind zudem viel simpler, als in der einschlägigen Literatur beschrieben. Die Ruten sind gut zu unterscheiden und die Rollen bereits passend bespult, weshalb man sich z.B. mit den Schnurstärken gar nicht lange aufhalten muss. Eine Rolle ist z.B. alleine für drei Montagen passend, zur Pilkrute kann die große Meeresrolle oder die Multi verwendet werden, usw...keep it simple!


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das dort die Fragen beantwortet werden, die in der Prüfung vorkommen, war mir schon klar 
Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, wie sehr mir das gestern aufn Sack gegangen ist, weil mir klar wurde, das die Hälfte des Kurses für mich total unnötig ist.
Ich hoffe  die praktische Ausbildung ist wenigstens gut gemacht, obwohl ich da schon ein bisschen Bedenken hab. Wenn da nicht noch nen par Lehrer dazu kommen, weiß ich nicht, wie man 80 Leute ne Rute zusammenbasteln lassen will. Müssen die nämlich angeblich in der Prüfung auch aufbauen.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Das dort die Fragen beantwortet werden, die in der Prüfung vorkommen, war mir schon klar
> Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, wie sehr mir das gestern aufn Sack gegangen ist, weil mir klar wurde, das die Hälfte des Kurses für mich total unnötig ist.
> Ich hoffe die praktische Ausbildung ist wenigstens gut gemacht, obwohl ich da schon ein bisschen Bedenken hab. Wenn da nicht noch nen par Lehrer dazu kommen, weiß ich nicht, wie man 80 Leute ne Rute zusammenbasteln lassen will. Müssen die nämlich angeblich in der Prüfung auch aufbauen.


 
Ach so, aber "Selbsterfahrung"?...bestimmt ein anderer Thread...
Wo machst Du Deine Prüfung nochmal?


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@anglero

Da kannst du schreiben was du willst - es bleibt ein >kann< ...

Es wird nicht festgelegt, sondern in der Regel so oder so gemacht - wie, liegt am Prüfer bzw. der jeweiligen Behörde.


In der Regel weiss man schon im Vorfeld ob der Prüfer es verlangt oder nicht - dazu gebe ich dir Recht.
Der Prüfer >kann< aber auch im Einzelfall anders Entscheiden.
So einen Fall habe ich im Bekanntenkreis.

Auch hast du Recht, dass wenn man einen Kurs besucht und nicht gerade schläft, 
diese Montagen ohne Probleme durchführen kann -, 
dein ... keep it simple ... ist da schon der richtige Kommentar.





Als weitere Info für dich, da du in einem anderen Thread ähnliches geschrieben hast :

Auch wenn irgendetwas, irgendwo in diesen Thread oder einem anderen steht oder nicht - 
 wenn jemand in diesem oder anderem Thread eine Frage hat - 
verweise ich  ihn nicht darauf dass es irgendwo steht ...
(schon gar nicht bei diesem Thread- aktuell 69 Seiten) - 
ich beantworte ihm seine Frage, gebe Tips, ... what ever.


Petri


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Joker66 schrieb:


> @anglero
> 
> Da kannst du schreiben was du willst - es bleibt ein >kann< ...
> 
> Es wird nicht festgelegt, sondern in der Regel so oder so gemacht - wie, liegt am Prüfer bzw. der jeweiligen Behörde.
> 
> 
> In der Regel weiss man schon im Vorfeld ob der Prüfer es verlangt oder nicht - dazu gebe ich dir Recht.
> Der Prüfer >kann< aber auch im Einzelfall anders Entscheiden.
> So einen Fall habe ich im Bekanntenkreis.
> 
> Auch hast du Recht, dass wenn man einen Kurs besucht und nicht gerade schläft,
> diese Montagen ohne Probleme durchführen kann -,
> dein ... keep it simple ... ist da schon der richtige Kommentar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Als weitere Info für dich, da du in einem anderen Thread ähnliches geschrieben hast :
> 
> Auch wenn irgendetwas, irgendwo in diesen Thread oder einem anderen steht oder nicht -
> wenn jemand in diesem oder anderem Thread eine Frage hat -
> verweise ich ihn nicht darauf dass es irgendwo steht ...
> (schon gar nicht bei diesem Thread- aktuell 69 Seiten) -
> ich beantworte ihm seine Frage, gebe Tips, ... what ever.
> 
> 
> Petri


 
Ich hasse diese Vollzitate, weiß aber nicht, wo jetzt aussparen. 

Es steht fest, ob montiert werden muss, samt Bremsprobe, oder nicht. 

Laut Aussage der Unteren Fischereibehörde soll es sogar in der Prüfungsordnung verankert sein! 

Sollte ein Prüfer über das Zusammenlegen hinaus einen ansatzweise Zusammenbau verlangen, obwohl dieser nicht "vereinbart" war, handelt es sich höchstens um das Entgegenkommen, einen groben Fehler beim Zusammenlegen auszubügeln, und nicht um Willkür.

Nebenbei ist dieser Thread sticky...


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Laut Aussage der Unteren Fischereibehörde soll es sogar in der Prüfungsordnung verankert sein!
> 
> Nebenbei ist dieser Thread sticky...




Auszug :

Verordnung
über die Fischerprüfung
(Fischerprüfungsordnung)
Vom 26. November 1997 (Fn 1)

§ 5, ab Artikel 4
(4) Im praktischen Teil ist aus den in Anlage 2 aufgeführten Aufgaben 1 bis 10 ein vom Prüfungsausschuß bestimmtes Angelgerät für den Fischfang waidgerecht zusammenzubauen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör hinzuzufügen. Die Prüfung kann auf das Zusammenstellen von Teilen des Gerätes beschränkt bleiben, wenn bereits dadurch zur Überzeugung des Prüfungsausschusses der Nachweis der erforderlichen Fertigkeit erbracht ist. Zusatzfragen aus dem theoretischen Teil der Prüfung sind nicht zulässig.


  (5) Im praktischen Teil ist ferner eine ausreichende Artenkenntnis der hier vorkommenden Fische, ...

Zu finden beim Ministerium für Inneres und Komunales des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen.

... soviel dazu ... 
... das habe ich behauptet - so steht es in der Verordnung über die Fischereiprüfung

... und ob du nen sticky machst oder nicht ... have fun #6


Petri


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Ach so, aber "Selbsterfahrung"?...bestimmt ein anderer Thread...
> Wo machst Du Deine Prüfung nochmal?



Wo da jetzt was von Selbsterfahrung steht, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ich glaub deine Posts entziehen sich wohl meinem Verständnis. Meine tuen das deinem wohl auch...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> ...Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, wie sehr mir das gestern aufn Sack gegangen ist, weil mir klar wurde, das die Hälfte des Kurses für mich total unnötig ist...





Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Wo da jetzt was von Selbsterfahrung steht, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber ich glaub deine Posts entziehen sich wohl meinem Verständnis. Meine tuen das deinem wohl auch...


Ist ja gut...



Joker66 schrieb:


> ...
> Verordnung
> über die Fischerprüfung
> (Fischerprüfungsordnung)
> Vom 26. November 1997 (Fn 1)
> 
> § 5, ...Die Prüfung kann auf das Zusammenstellen von Teilen des Gerätes beschränkt bleiben, wenn bereits dadurch zur Überzeugung des Prüfungsausschusses der Nachweis der erforderlichen Fertigkeit erbracht ist...
> 
> ... soviel dazu ...
> ... das habe ich behauptet - so steht es in der Verordnung über die Fischereiprüfung
> 
> ... und ob du nen sticky machst oder nicht ... have fun #6
> 
> Petri


 
Da will wohl jemand unbedingt Recht behalten. Das Problem dabei ist, dass es keinerlei Mehrwert für Prüflinge in sich birgt, wenn es grundsätzlich anders gehandhabt wird.

Es ändert nichts an der hier relevanten Prüfungsrealität, in der eingehalten wird, was vorher vereinbart wurde - eben kein "KANN". Alles Weitere dazu ist wie gesagt irreführend! Deshalb auch der Hinweis, dass der Thread "sticky" ist. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_(Internet)#Sticky_Thread

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gibts im Internet irgendwo die Bilder von den Fischen, die man können muss? Hab hier nur Programme zu downloaden gefunden. Kennt da einer vlt ne Seite?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Gibts im Internet irgendwo die Bilder von den Fischen, die man können muss? Hab hier nur Programme zu downloaden gefunden. Kennt da einer vlt ne Seite?


 
Wegen evtl. Urheberrechtsverletzung möchte ich nur diesen Link empfehlen, der aber mit etwas Eigeninitiative auch zum Ziel führt:

http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forum2006/viewtopic.php?p=52249&highlight=

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Wegen evtl. Urheberrechtsverletzung möchte ich nur diesen Link empfehlen, der aber mit etwas Eigeninitiative auch zum Ziel führt:
> 
> http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forum2006/viewtopic.php?p=52249&highlight=
> 
> Gruß
> Anglero



Danke dafür, aber wenn ich das bei google eingebe, kann ich wieder nur Sachen runterladen


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das, unter dem Link im letzten Post vorgeschlagene Zitat (sollte natürlich auch mit "" verwendet werden) führt ohne Download zu den Fischtafeln - Google-Treffer Nr. 3


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Das, unter dem Link im letzten Post vorgeschlagene Zitat (sollte natürlich auch mit "" verwendet werden) führt ohne Download zu den Fischtafeln - Google-Treffer Nr. 3



Da lag wohl mein Fehler 

Dankeschön #6


----------



## neakls95

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habt ihr die bilder nicht beim lehrgang ekriegt oder habt ihr keinen gemacht ?


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



neakls95 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die bilder nicht beim lehrgang ekriegt oder habt ihr keinen gemacht ?



Ich hab die offiziellen Bilder in nem Buch, was ich mir gekauft hab. Deswegen wollte ich nicht nochmal 10€ fürs Lernmaterial beim Kurs bezahlen. Nur leider hab ich das Buch auf der Arbeit liegen lassen und hätte sonst übers Wochenende nicht lernen können.


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@Anglero

Genau dass scheint eher dein Problem zu sein.
Du kannst schreiben was du willst - 
die Fischerprüfungsordnung wirst du dadurch nicht ändern.
Ich werde dass nun aber nicht weiter ausführen.

@Eichelfritte 


Eichelfritte schrieb:


> ... leider hab ich das Buch auf der Arbeit liegen lassen und hätte sonst übers Wochenende nicht lernen können.



Denke mal du meinst das du nicht lernen konntest |kopfkrat :q
Einfach online schauen - damit kann man auch lernen 
> Schaust du hier <

Petri


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@ neakls95

Der Kurs ist imho rausgeschmissenes Geld, bei mir wären ca. 100Zacken dafür fällig gewesen, diese steck ich jetzt lieber in folgendes

Balzer Magna Magic Gold Hecht
Balzer Speziline 0,35 Hecht
Kleiner Unterfangkescher 
1-2Wobbler
und diesen praktischen Fischtöter mit Klinge :






Was ich damit sagen will, ist das man es auch problemlos ohne Kurs in NRW schafft, ich selbst habs vor kurzem genauso gemacht, und hab nun das Prüfungszeugnis(Hatte noch keine Zeit gefunden den Schein abzuholen |rolleyes)
Hab diesbezüglich auch einen Erfahrungsbericht verfasst, mit den ganzen Quellen die ich verwendet hab um mich darauf vorzubereiten, kannst es dir ja mal anschauen Eichelfritte.
Vllt kannst du mit dem ein oder anderen Link was anfangen 
Meiner Meinung nach ist es auf jeden Fall machbar, man muss halt nur wollen 

Lg.


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nabend,
ich selber mache gerade den Vorbereitungskurs.

Mit Sicherheit ist die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs, mit stumpfen Lernen locker zu schaffen.

Aber: Leuten die nicht seit Jahren schon  ziemlich dunkel angeln, würde ich definitiv einen Kurs empfehlen. Man lernt einiges was man sonst nicht auf den Inetseiten usw. lernt. Vor allem einiges über die Gewässer vor Ort.

Außerdem:
Das Prüfungsgerät ist in NRW überall das Gleiche, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Leider ist es wohl häufig der Fall das es nicht mehr 100% in Ordnung ist. Außerdem weichen z.B. die WG Angaben teilweise leicht von den in den schriftlichen Fragen ab    Bei den Stahlvorfächern sind z.B. keine zwei Wirbel dran, wenn man dann eines auswählt und nicht erwähnt das man ein Stahlvorfach mit ZWEI Wirbeln benötigt, ist der Punkt futsch. Haken gibbet wohl auch nur die incl. Vorfach fertig gebunden, werden aber als einfacher Haken genommen und man muss das Vorfach explizit erwähnen usw.

Diese Feinheiten erfährt man natürlich nur im Vorbereitungskurs. Wenn man nicht dran denkt, weil man es nicht weiß ist schnell der ein oder andere Punkt wech!
Erwähnt man dann bei der Karpfenrute nicht, das man die Rachensperre nicht benötigt, ist die Prüfung gefressen 

Ich kann jedem der keine Ahnung vom Angeln, dem Fisch und dem Umgang mit diesem hat nur raten, investiert die Kohle für nen Vorbereitungskurs! 

lg Jörg


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hoffe das sollte keine Unterstellung sein beerchen.
Und bzgl. der Normung, es werden NRW-weit 10 verschiedene Rutenkonstellationen abgefragt, ob sie nun alle vom selben Hersteller und das selbe Modell darstellen vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber letztlich werden sie sich in dem Vorgabenrahmen befinden und von einander unterscheiden zu sein.
Ob mir nun eine Hechtrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40-80gr oder eine Hechtrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 35-75gr vorliegt ist doch letztlich Schnuppe, wenn man sich selbst mit den Anforderungen einer Hechtrute auseinandergesetzt hat.



> Mit Sicherheit ist die Prüfung auch ohne Kurs, mit stumpfen Lernen locker zu schaffen...Aber


Was ist den der Vorbereitungskurs anderes als gut bezahltes stumpfes Auswendiglernen?
Oder ist es eine Leistung Rutenkonstellationen die man im Vorbereitungskurs gelernt hat, (und in den meisten Fällen identisch mit dennen der bevorstehenden Prüfung sind) nochmals zusammenzubauen.
De facto stumpfes Auswendiglernen mit erkauften Vorteil gegenüber anderen, wodurch es sogar Spezis gab, die vom Wurfgewicht keinen blassen Schimmer hatten und sich die Ruten anhand der Form/Farbe/Beschriftung merkten(selbst miterlebt).
Und ob sich jeder Kursleiter die Zeit nimmt die Finessen der örtlichen Gewässer abzuarbeiten halt ich doch für etwas fragwürdig, zumal sie für die Prüfung selbst absolut keine Relevanz besitzen.
Meiner Meinung nach lernt man in einem Vorbereitungskurs nichts, was man sich nicht durch ein wenig Eigeninitiative auch aneignen könnte.
Besitzt man diese "Eigeninitiative" nicht, ist ein Vorbereitungskurs von Vorteil, aber selbst dann kein Garant für das Bestehen, wenn man sich nicht mal auf die fünf Buchstaben setzt und paukt.

Summa summarum ist der Vorbereitungskurs etwas was man besuchen kann, *aber nicht musst.*
Wenn man sich ausgiebig mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzten gewillt ist, klappt es auch ohne diesen Vorteilserkauf und man erspart sich zum Teil einen -je nach Gemeinde unterschiedlich- hohen Betrag den man dann in die gegebenenfalls noch nicht vorhandene Ausrüstung stecken kann.
Und die paar Stunden Ortsgewässerkunde ersetzen letztlich nicht, die Erfahrung die du in der Zeit nach der Fischereischeinausstellung sammeln werden musst.

Und um noch zur Aussage zu kommen:


> Aber: Leuten die nicht seit Jahren schon  ziemlich dunkel angeln, würde  ich definitiv einen Kurs empfehlen. Man lernt einiges was man sonst  nicht auf den Inetseiten usw. lernt. Vor allem einiges über die Gewässer  vor Ort.


Ich interpretiere da folgendes Raus: 
Wer zuvor noch nicht Schwarzangeln war besteht ohne Vorbereitungskurs in der Regel nicht, somit die definitive Empfehlung einen solchen Kurs zu besuchen.
Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gewagte wenn nicht sogar ziemlich lächerliche Aussage, oder gehst du davon aus, das Schwarzangler tatsächlich die 10xRutenkonstellationen auswendig kennen oder sogar besitzen und/oder verwenden?
Ich vermute eher nicht, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel.

*
P.S.* Wegen der Sache mit den Vorfächern die es nicht ohne Haken gibt etc., am besten bei der Prüfung dem Prüfer wirklich jeden kleinen Furz nennen, ich meine letztlich ist es ja nicht viel mehr Aufwand statt den dem Prüfer nur die Hülle mit dem Haken mit bereits gebundenen Vorfach zu zeigen, auch zu erwähnen das bspw. an dem Haken der Größe 10 auch ein nach der Tragkraft der Hauptschnur gerichtetes Vorfach kommt.
Bei ner Rute für Rotfedern und Brassen bspw. eine 0,20mm monofile Hauptschnur mit einer Tragkraft von um die 4kg mit einem 16er Vorfach mit um die 2,6Kg Tragkraft.
Im Grunde muss man nur logisch drüber nachdenken, und schon ergibt sich einem die richtige Schlussfolgerung, und die Regel der Regeln bei der Prüfung, BLOSS NICHT IN HEKTIK GERATEN UND RUHIG BLEIBEN, Hektik führt nur zu fahrlässigen Fehlern die einem im Normalfall nie geschehen würden.

In dem Sinne eine Gute Nacht, sowie Morgen! ^^
Und viel Erfolg den Prüflingen! :m |wavey:

Lg nureinangler


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wenn es um das bloße Bestehen der Prüfung geht, wird hier doch fast alle zehn Postings darauf hingewiesen, dass dies ohne Kurs absolut möglich ist, es ist keine Leistung. Dazu muss man sich doch keinen Wolf mehr schreiben. 

Grundsätzlich den Mehrwert eines Vorbereitungskurses auf stumpfes Auswendiglernen und "Vorteilserkauf", was immer das sein soll, zu reduzieren, ist schon etwas gewagt für jemanden, der wahrscheinlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, wie solch ein Kurs aufgebaut ist. Ich kann sicherlich nicht für jede Veranstaltung sprechen, aber die Erfahrung, die ich hier gemacht habe, ist nur positiv - auch wenn ich vor Kursbeginn schon alle Antworten und Fische kannte. Das ausführliche Hintergrundwissen war mir 55 Euro für etwa 20 Stunden wert (EDIT: von denen wiederum nur etwa drei Stunden auf das Prüfungstackle verwendet wurden).

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nabend,
als erstes mal, niemandem will ich hier irgendetwas unterstellen.
Aber es ist einfach so, das viele seit Jahren angeln gehen und erst jetzt den Schein machen. Bei uns im Kurs hört man es bei Unterhaltungen klar raus. 
Diesen Leuten, die schon des öfteren Angelgerät in der Hand hatten wird es sicher nicht schwer fallen auf Gewichts- oder Tragkraftsabweichungen usw. zu reagieren. Jemand wie ich, der als Kind einmal mit nem Freund angeln war, und einmal dieses Jahr könnte durch die Abweichungen echt Probleme bekommen und nervös werden!
Einfach weil man keine Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät hat!

Ich kann´s nur wiederholen, ich als absoluter Newbie bin sehr froh nicht auf die Leute gehört zu haben keinen Kurs zu besuchen. Und die 65 Euronen incl. allem Material ist der Kurs mit Sicherheit wert!

lg Jörg


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Wenn es um das bloße Bestehen der Prüfung geht, wird hier doch fast alle zehn Postings darauf hingewiesen, dass dies ohne Kurs absolut möglich ist, es ist keine Leistung. Dazu muss man sich doch keinen Wolf mehr schreiben.
> 
> Grundsätzlich den Mehrwert eines Vorbereitungskurses auf stumpfes Auswendiglernen und "Vorteilserkauf", was immer das sein soll, zu reduzieren, ist schon etwas gewagt für jemanden, der wahrscheinlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, wie solch ein Kurs aufgebaut ist. Ich kann sicherlich nicht für jede Veranstaltung sprechen, aber die Erfahrung, die ich hier gemacht habe, ist nur positiv - auch wenn ich vor Kursbeginn schon alle Antworten und Fische kannte. Das ausführliche Hintergrundwissen war mir 55 Euro für etwa 20 Stunden wert.
> 
> Gruß
> Anglero




Das geht ja noch, aber ungefähr das doppelte ist doch schon noch was anderes 
Und mit "Vorteilserkauf" bezog ich mich auf die Tatsache das die Teilnehmer eines solchen Kurses die Ruten gezeigt bekommen die mit denen der Prüfung identisch(Hersteller sowie Modell) sind, gegen vermitteln von Fachkenntnissen in Bezug auf die Rutenkonstellationen hät ich ja nichts, keines falls, aber den Teilnehmern die identischen Ruten zu zeigen gibt Kursteilnehmern doch ein wesentlichen Vorteil oder nicht?
Ist doch quasi so als würde man jemanden Probeabiturklausuren in die Hand drücken, die identisch mit den kommenden  "echten" wären.
Und einen solchen Kurs hab ich selbst nicht besucht, aber am Prüfungstag mit Leuten gesprochen die dies getan hatten, und da musst ich denen dann noch erklären wie man Nass- und Trockenfliegen im Normalfall auseinander halten kann, weil die Kursleiter als das dran kam, keine Fliegen da hatten um es zu erläutern.
Und für sowas Geld zahlen, nein danke.
Es mag sein das es durchaus tolle Vorbereitungskurse gibt, für die das Zahlen einer gewissen Summe gerechtfertigt ist, aber es gibt aber auch andere Beispiele für solche Kurse die tendenziell doch eher nicht so empfehlenswert sind 

Achja und Verzeihung beerchen das ich das für eine Unterstellung gehalten habe, und ja auch ich hab während der Prüfung Unterhaltungen mitbekommen, die vermuten lassen das der ein oder andere schon zuvor schon mal angeln war, aber das ändert nichts daran das ich nicht denke das man alleine dadurch einfach mal die praktische mit links macht, und alle Rutenkonstellationen aus dem FF kennt

lg. nureinangler


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Das geht ja noch, aber ungefähr das doppelte ist doch schon noch was anderes
> Und mit "Vorteilserkauf" bezog ich mich auf die Tatsache das die Teilnehmer eines solchen Kurses die Ruten gezeigt bekommen die mit denen der Prüfung identisch(Hersteller sowie Modell) sind, gegen vermitteln von Fachkenntnissen in Bezug auf die Rutenkonstellationen hät ich ja nichts, keines falls, aber den Teilnehmern die identischen Ruten zu zeigen gibt Kursteilnehmern doch ein wesentlichen Vorteil oder nicht?
> Ist doch quasi so als würde man jemanden Probeabiturklausuren in die Hand drücken, die identisch mit den kommenden  "echten" wären.
> Und einen solchen Kurs hab ich selbst nicht besucht, aber am Prüfungstag mit Leuten gesprochen die dies getan hatten, und da musst ich denen dann noch erklären wie man Nass- und Trockenfliegen im Normalfall auseinander halten kann, weil die Kursleiter als das dran kam, keine Fliegen da hatten um es zu erläutern.
> Und für sowas Geld zahlen, nein danke.
> Es mag sein das es durchaus tolle Vorbereitungskurse gibt, für die das Zahlen einer gewissen Summe gerechtfertigt ist, aber es gibt aber auch andere Beispiele für solche Kurse die tendenziell doch eher nicht so empfehlenswert sind
> 
> Achja und Verzeihung beerchen das ich das für eine Unterstellung gehalten habe, und ja auch ich hab während der Prüfung Unterhaltungen mitbekommen, die vermuten lassen das der ein oder andere schon zuvor schon mal angeln war, aber das ändert nichts daran das ich nicht denke das man alleine dadurch einfach mal die praktische mit links macht, und alle Rutenkonstellationen aus dem FF kennt
> 
> lg. nureinangler



Ob 55 Euro wie bei Anglero, 65 Euro bei Beerchen, 70 bei mir  oder oder oder ...
Fakt ist, das von dir als "Vorteilserkauf" bezeichnete Tackle- dass in den Kursen benutzt wird, 
ist das einzige vom Fischereiverband zugelassene Ausbildungsmaterial.
Es muss also zur Ausbildung genutzt werden.
Dass du diesen von dir bezeichneten "Vorteilerkauf" als Nicht-Kursbesucher nicht nutzen konntest, 
liegt an deiner Entscheidung einen solchen Lehrgang nicht zu besuchen.

Zitat; ... da musst  ich denen dann noch erklären wie man Nass- und Trockenfliegen im  Normalfall auseinander halten kann, weil die Kursleiter als das dran  kam, keine Fliegen da hatten um es zu erläutern.
Deine Pauschalisierung in allen Lehrgängen würde sowieso nicht richtig Ausgebildet, stimmt so auch nicht.
Bei mir im Kurs werden alle Köderarten behandelt und liegen als Muster aus bzw. werden "durch die Reihen" gegeben.
Ich denke bei Anglero wird es ähnlich gewesen sein.
Ergo ist deine Pauschalisierung haltlos und basiert auf Vermutungen die du aus "aufgeschnapten Gesprächen" ziehst.

Mit deiner Auffassung, dass man nicht unbedingt einen Kurs besuchen muss, gehe ich konform.

Allerdings sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden 
und nicht mit einer "schlechten Kritik" davon abgehalten werden.


So long, Petri - have fun :m


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Mit deiner Auffassung, dass man nicht unbedingt einen Kurs besuchen muss, gehe ich konform.
> 
> Allerdings sollte das jeder für sich entscheiden
> und nicht mit einer "schlechten Kritik" davon abgehalten werden.
> 
> 
> So long, Petri - have fun :m



Kann dir da zustimmen, reine pauschalisierungen sind schlecht, und es kann durchaus sein das das von mir genannte Beispiel ein Einzelfall war, das in der Regel nicht vorkommt.
Und jemanden davon abhalten oder abraten wollt ich nicht, auch wenn meine Kritik das indirekt tut.
Und das Beispiel mit den Fliegen war durch ein Gespräch mit einigen Kursteilnehmern zum Vorschein gekommen, und nicht nur mit einem Ohr so aufgeschnappt 
Aber das tut nichts zur Sache, alles ist subjektiv nichts objektiv, und in dem Sinne, macht den Kurs wenn ihr wollt und denkt das er euch ein Mehrwert bringt, und wenn ihr nicht wollt oder könnt weil ihr knapp bei Kasse seit oder ähnliches, keine Sorge es geht auch ohne! 

Also dann viel Glück und Petri Heil #h:m


----------



## Ralö

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

Mal was anderes.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen in Oberhausen was Prüfung und Vorbereitungskurs angeht?

Danke schon mal.


Gruß


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

|wavey:Nochmal|wavey:

Der Kurs versucht Angler sowie Nichtangler so gut wie es geht auf die Angelprüfung der Unteren Fischereibehörde des Kreises oder der Kreisfreien Stadt in NRW Vorzubereiten.

#cEr versucht nicht den Leuten das Angeln beizubringen.|kopfkrat

mfg Thomas
PS: Es wird gemunkelt das ab 2012 in NRW ohne Nachweis eines besuchten Lehrganges keine Prüfungszulassung mehr erfolgt.


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> |wavey:Nochmal|wavey:
> 
> PS: Es wird gemunkelt das ab 2012 in NRW ohne Nachweis eines besuchten Lehrganges keine Prüfungszulassung mehr erfolgt.



Wenn das stimmen sollte, lach ich mich schlapp 
Sind die Kassen leer wird der Zwang eingeführt, oder wie?^^
Kurs hin oder her, ich weiß nicht was der Vorbereitungskurs so hat, das er unbedingt besucht werden müsste, praktische Übungen sind soweit ich las, sowieso verboten, im Sinne vom weidgerechten töten eines Fisches, also was ist es,was so einen Zwang rechtfertigt, falls er den kommen sollte.

Es kommt mir so vor als obs immer schlimmer wird, erst brauchte man garkeinen Fischereischein vor 1972 und co.
Dann brauchte man einen durch die Prüfung erworbenen Fischereischein, und nun brauch man zusätzlich noch zwanghaft einen Kurs?
Was kommt als nächtes, eine Prüfung im Sinne von der bayrischen für Jung-Biologiestudenten  


lg nureinangler


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächtes, eine Prüfung im Sinne von der bayrischen für Jung-Biologiestudenten
> 
> 
> lg nureinangler



Wer weiss ... wer weiss 

Einfacher etc wird es wohl eher nicht.

Bleibt abzuwarten - das mit dem Biologiestudent ist net schlecht  :m

Petri


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Wer weiss ... wer weiss
> 
> Einfacher etc wird es wohl eher nicht.
> 
> Bleibt abzuwarten - das mit dem Biologiestudent ist net schlecht  :m
> 
> Petri


 

Hey das war nicht nur wild aus der Luft gegriffen, hab es zusammen mit nem Drittsemester Biologiestudenten ausprobiert, knallhart durchgefallen.
Aber was soll, andere Länder andere Sitten (gleich kommen die Bayern angerannt *wegduck*) |supergri:m


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ein Post aus dem zusamenhang zu nehmen ist ja einfach, wenn man seine eigene Meinung durchsetzen will, ob richtig oder falsch.
Aber für manche Leute sollte der Fischereilehrgang absolut verschärft werden da sie ja auch nach bestandener Prüfung immer noch absoluten Blödsinn von sich geben, es wird langsam Zeit das diese Leute aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden.
mfg Thomas


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Ein Post aus dem zusamenhang zu nehmen ist ja einfach, wenn man seine eigene Meinung dursetzen will, ob richtig oder falsch.
> Aber für manche Leute sollte der Fischereilehrgang absolut verschärft werden da sie ja auch nach bestandener Prüfung immer noch absoluten Blödsinn von sich geben, es wird langsam Zeit das diese Leute aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden.
> mfg Thomas



Beziehst du dich dabei in irgendeiner Weise auf mich, falls schon, verdeutliche was dich zu dieser Aussage veranlässt


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

#qkein kommentar#q


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das wird für einen Info-Thread etwas OT.
Macht doch hier weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228419


Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Hollywood Dang

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weiß jemand wie ich mich am besten auf die Prüfung in NRW vorbeireiten kann?

LG


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Hollywood Dang schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie ich mich am besten auf die Prüfung in NRW vorbeireiten kann?
> 
> LG



Hallo erstmal, Hollywood Dang!
Also du kannst entweder etwas Geld investieren und dann ein Kurs besuchen der meistens 2mal die Woche laufen würde mit x-stunden pro Mal...
Kostet unterschiedlich viel, der Bereich zwischen  50-100€ ist so der übliche Preisrahmen.

Willst du es ohne Kurs schaffen, keine Sorge klappt auch, habs selbst so gemacht !

Also nenn ich dir mal ein paar Anlaufstellen, wo du dich schon mal ein wenig in die Materie einarbeiten kannst.


*#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
*1.* http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw

Dort kannst du die Fragen zu den verschiedenen Bereichen alle in einem Rutsch abarbeiten, am Ende erhältst du dann eine Auflösung, wo aufzeigt wird was du falsch oder richtig gemacht hast.
Bei einer falschen Antwort, wird dann zusätzlich noch die richtige farblich markiert und genannt.
Danach kannst du wieder von vorne den Teil absolvieren, bis du irgendwann in so ziemlich allen Bereichen sehr gut abschneidest !
PS. mach dir keinen Kopf wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappt, es braucht seine Zeit bis man da reinkommt 
Wie sagt man so schön, Gut Ding braucht Weile 


*#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
*2.* http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

Dort hast du dann die 10 verschiedenen Rutenzusammenstellungen, mit Bildern, wobei ich darauf hinweisen würde, sich nicht an die Bilder zu klammern, die weichen ab, aber man hat wenigsten so einen kleinen Überblick.
An und für sich ganz nette Seite, aber für den praktischen Teil, würde ich dir AUF JEDEM FALL die nun folgende Seite empfehlen, da sie besser aufgebaut ist für den praktischen Teil.


*#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
*3.* http://www.fangplatz.de/service-lernen/fischereischein/angelschein-nrw/pruefung-nrw-theorie/

Hier musst du dich bevor du los starten kannst, erstmal kostenlos registrieren, aber keine Sorge, kostet nix...
Es gibt zwar eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft, *aber die benötigst du nicht*... bis auf die Fischkarten hast du alles als normaler User auch schon, und die Fischkarten gibts woanders auch noch.

*
#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
*4.* http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html

Und hier die versprochenen Fischkarten/Fischbilder.
Das sind die offiziellen, und da ich die Prüfung erst vor kurzer Zeit abgelegt habe, kann ich dir versichern, sie waren identisch mit denen die mir vorgelegt wurden 
*

#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#* 
*5.* http://www.asv-werne-lippetal.de/pruefung.htm

Das hier ist wieder mal was für die Theorie.
Auf der Seite hast du die einzelnen Prüfungsteile genau wie bei ASV-Nienborg, nur kannst du sie dir hier direkt auf einen Schlag angucken, sprich sie sind alle aufgelistet von 0-? je nachdem welchen Bereich du ausgewählt hast.
So kannst du z.B. direkt nach einer Frage suchen, die dir vielleicht noch sorgen bereitet, und musst nicht wie bei Nienborg erst alle einzeln abarbeiten 



Ein paar Tipps vorweg, ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mit einer Sache anfangen und nicht direkt von jedem bisschen etwas. 
Fange z.B. erst mal mit dem theoretischen an, und arbeite dich da so lange durch bis du so um die 95% richtig in allen Bereichen hast, besser wären hundert, aber klammer dich da nicht zu lang dran,95-98% tuns auch 

Und beim praktischen Teil, schreib dir die Sachen von denen du z.B. noch gar nichts gehört hast auf, und geh damit zu dem Angelladen in deiner nähe und lasse sie dir zeigen.
Einfach die Rutenzusammenstellungen angucken, und wenn du was liest, womit du garnichts anfangen kannst, aufschreiben und einfach mal den Fachhändler fragen!

So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir schon mal ein wenig weiterhelfen, falls noch fragen bestehen sollten, einfach per Post oder PM fragen 


lg nureinangler.


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es sieht nun tatsächlich so aus, dass im nächsten Jahr Vorbereitungs-Lehrgänge zur Pflicht werden.

Auch einige andere Änderungen sollen vorgenommen werden.
zB wird die Grundel in die Fischkarten aufgenommen, 
eventuell noch einige Andere - steht aber noch nicht fest (Seeforelle - Felchen etc)
- ebenfalls sollen einige Fische entfernt werden ( ich denke mal Salzwasser ).

Die Schwingspitzenrute wird aus dem Rutensortiement entfernt und durch die Feederrute ersetzt.
Auch sollen einige Aktualisierungen an den Ruten vorgenommen werden.

Genaueres konnte ich meinem "Spezi" aber noch nicht entlocken,
werde ich aber nachreichen sobald ich etwas erfahre 

Petri


----------



## Knüppel Peitscher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



nureinangler schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, Hollywood Dang!
> Also du kannst entweder etwas Geld investieren und dann ein Kurs besuchen der meistens 2mal die Woche laufen würde mit x-stunden pro Mal...
> Kostet unterschiedlich viel, der Bereich zwischen  50-100€ ist so der übliche Preisrahmen.
> 
> Willst du es ohne Kurs schaffen, keine Sorge klappt auch, habs selbst so gemacht !
> 
> Also nenn ich dir mal ein paar Anlaufstellen, wo du dich schon mal ein wenig in die Materie einarbeiten kannst.
> 
> 
> *#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
> *1.* http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw
> 
> Dort kannst du die Fragen zu den verschiedenen Bereichen alle in einem Rutsch abarbeiten, am Ende erhältst du dann eine Auflösung, wo aufzeigt wird was du falsch oder richtig gemacht hast.
> Bei einer falschen Antwort, wird dann zusätzlich noch die richtige farblich markiert und genannt.
> Danach kannst du wieder von vorne den Teil absolvieren, bis du irgendwann in so ziemlich allen Bereichen sehr gut abschneidest !
> PS. mach dir keinen Kopf wenn es nicht auf Anhieb klappt, es braucht seine Zeit bis man da reinkommt
> Wie sagt man so schön, Gut Ding braucht Weile
> 
> 
> *#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
> *2.* http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung
> 
> Dort hast du dann die 10 verschiedenen Rutenzusammenstellungen, mit Bildern, wobei ich darauf hinweisen würde, sich nicht an die Bilder zu klammern, die weichen ab, aber man hat wenigsten so einen kleinen Überblick.
> An und für sich ganz nette Seite, aber für den praktischen Teil, würde ich dir AUF JEDEM FALL die nun folgende Seite empfehlen, da sie besser aufgebaut ist für den praktischen Teil.
> 
> 
> *#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
> *3.* http://www.fangplatz.de/service-lernen/fischereischein/angelschein-nrw/pruefung-nrw-theorie/
> 
> Hier musst du dich bevor du los starten kannst, erstmal kostenlos registrieren, aber keine Sorge, kostet nix...
> Es gibt zwar eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft, *aber die benötigst du nicht*... bis auf die Fischkarten hast du alles als normaler User auch schon, und die Fischkarten gibts woanders auch noch.
> 
> *
> #-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
> *4.* http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html
> 
> Und hier die versprochenen Fischkarten/Fischbilder.
> Das sind die offiziellen, und da ich die Prüfung erst vor kurzer Zeit abgelegt habe, kann ich dir versichern, sie waren identisch mit denen die mir vorgelegt wurden
> *
> 
> #-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#-#*
> *5.* http://www.asv-werne-lippetal.de/pruefung.htm
> 
> Das hier ist wieder mal was für die Theorie.
> Auf der Seite hast du die einzelnen Prüfungsteile genau wie bei ASV-Nienborg, nur kannst du sie dir hier direkt auf einen Schlag angucken, sprich sie sind alle aufgelistet von 0-? je nachdem welchen Bereich du ausgewählt hast.
> So kannst du z.B. direkt nach einer Frage suchen, die dir vielleicht noch sorgen bereitet, und musst nicht wie bei Nienborg erst alle einzeln abarbeiten
> 
> 
> 
> Ein paar Tipps vorweg, ich würde an deiner Stelle erst mit einer Sache anfangen und nicht direkt von jedem bisschen etwas.
> Fange z.B. erst mal mit dem theoretischen an, und arbeite dich da so lange durch bis du so um die 95% richtig in allen Bereichen hast, besser wären hundert, aber klammer dich da nicht zu lang dran,95-98% tuns auch
> 
> Und beim praktischen Teil, schreib dir die Sachen von denen du z.B. noch gar nichts gehört hast auf, und geh damit zu dem Angelladen in deiner nähe und lasse sie dir zeigen.
> Einfach die Rutenzusammenstellungen angucken, und wenn du was liest, womit du garnichts anfangen kannst, aufschreiben und einfach mal den Fachhändler fragen!
> 
> So, ich hoffe ich konnte dir schon mal ein wenig weiterhelfen, falls noch fragen bestehen sollten, einfach per Post oder PM fragen
> 
> 
> lg nureinangler.


  Hallo


  Sehr schöne Aufstellung und gut erklärt, zwar hab ich in einer Woche Prüfung |znaika: aber schaden kann es ja nicht mal sich so eine Prüfung zu simulieren.


  Klasse Arbeit, auch von mir ein fettes Danke.:m


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Da hast du Recht Knüppel , hab ich in meinem Post vergessen.

Gooood Posting nureinangler


----------



## Gregor80

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

habe bald meine Prüfung abzulegen und bin noch auf der Suche einer grafischen (Zeichnung) Abbildung der Ruten. Kennt vlt. jemand eine Seite.

Danke...


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Gregor80,

eine solche Seite habe ich im Netz nicht gefunden.

Aber alle angegeben Seiten reichen zum lernen durchaus aus 

Good luck


----------



## Gregor80

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

die Fotos sind ja auch gut. Bin leider bei der letzten Prüfung bei durchgerasselt (Praktischer Teil-Fischkarten) die anderen Prüflinge hatte ein dinA4 Blatt auf dem eine zusammenstellung der Ruten abgebildet war. Und sowas suche ich eigentlich.


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich weiss zwar nicht wofür man da bebilderte Ruten braucht,
aber man lernt ja nie aus 

Lerne einfach die Ruten - in der Prüfung ist alles beschriftet.
Somit brauchst du nur ablesen beim zusammenstellen.
Wichtig beim zusammenlegen ... das Zubehör.
Landen - messen - betäuben - töten - Haken entfernen
- in der Reihenfolge und bevor du die Rute zusammenstellst !

So long


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Beim Zubehör dran denken,Vor dem Hakenlöser erwähnen das die Rachensperre entfällt!!!! außer beim Hecht, sonst sind die Punkte für die Reihenfolge wech 

Und bei uns wird erst die Rute zusammen gestellt und dann das Zubehör aufgelistet. Kommt also drauf an wo man geprüft wird!


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wobei man meiner Meinung nach nichts daran falsch machen kann, das "heilige" Gerät zuerst zusammen zustellen.

Ich meine es geht ja darum das Waidgerecht zusammengestellt wird und da hat dies eine höhere Priorität als der rest, bzw. es ist ein größeres vergehen z.b. das Betäuben des Fisches zu "vergessen" als wenn man z.b. die Schnurstärke zu hoch wählt.

Aber im Zweifel einfach den Prüfer vorher Fragen.


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auf jeden Fall, das Zubehör braucht man immer. Selbst bei der Aalrute legt man ja auch das Standartzeug zusammen, Aaltöter gibbet da gar nicht.
Bei uns ergibt sich das mit dem Zubehör nach der Rute schon durch die Anordnung auf den Tischen. Liegt bei der Prüfung erst ganz am Ende der langen Tische! Iss aber auch egal ob vor der Rute oder danach, können muss und sollte man es eh


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also Bilder zu den Ruten brauchst du als solches eigentlich nicht.
Kannst du relativ gut unterscheiden, zumal die Wurfgewichtsangaben immer drauf sind.
Und auch sonst gibt es Hinweise bei den Ruten wofür sie zu gebrauchen sind (Surf = Brandungsrute, Pilk=... usw)
Man muss allerdings auch schon gewillt sein, die einzelnen Details zu lernen.
Und ansonsten kannst du dir ja im lokalen Angelladen mal die verschiedenen Typen anschauen...
Also Brandungs- und Pilkrute erkennst du schon alleine optisch an ihrem Durchmesser, der Rest ist WG-Abhängig zum Großteil, die Schwingspitze hat am obersten Teilstück ein Gewinde, Schwingspitze liegt im Zubehörbereich, nicht vergessen, sonst ist schon mal ein Punkt weg.

Eigentlich ist alles gesagt, und man sollte mit den ganzen Angaben problemlos die Prüfung bestehen.
Die Fischkarten sind auch oben verlinkt, somit sollte da auch kein Problem darstellen.
Wenn man trotz alle dem in NRW durchrasselt, ist's die eigene Schuld weil man nicht genug Zeit dafür investiert hat, ob gewollt oder ungewollt ist dabei nebensächlich.


lg nureinangler


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Macht jemand am kommenden Samstag in *Bonn* die Prüfung, und hat vielleicht sogar einen der zwei Vorbereitungskurse besucht?

Mich würde interessieren, ob es aktuell irgendwelche Änderungen oder Neuerungen zur letzten praktischen Prüfung gibt.
Muss immer noch zusammengelegt, oder mittlerweile zusammengebaut werden, usw.? Also, falls es im Kurs etwa hieß "...im Gegensatz zu früher...", "...neuerdings..." usw., wäre ich für eine Info sehr dankbar.

Danke & Gruß
Anglero

Ach so, natürlich viel Glück für die Prüflinge!


----------



## lighty09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, nun bin ich auch endlich im Besitz dieses wunderschönen Scheines. Bzw eerstmal nur das Zeugnis bestanden.

Gestern erfolgreich beendet dieses Kapitel. Nun Postet doch mal eure erfahrungen, sind bei euch welche durchgefallen.?

Gruß aus Dortmund
Daniel


----------



## iamkonne

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab den Schein nun auch 
Die Prüfung habe ich in Bielefeld gemacht. 

Falls es wen interessiert:
Ich hatte um 14.30 Uhr den praktischen Prüfungstermin. 
Bin dann rein und mußte sechs Fischkarten ziehen und benennen.
Danach lagen zehn Umschläge auf dem Tisch und ich zog die A1: Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen Rute. 

Dann hab ich die Angelteile zusammengestellt, danach die Hilfsmittelchen (extra betont, dass die Rachensperre nicht benötigt wird) aufgereiht und das Zeugnis bekommen.

Die Rute mußte ich nicht zusammenbauen.

War vorher schon ein wenig zittrig....was aber wohl grundlos war. 
So long, frohes Fischen 

Konstantin |wavey:

Ps: Habe nicht mitbekommen ob jemand durchgefallen ist. Die beiden die vor mir dran waren haben jedenfalls bestanden. Ach....und nen Kurs hab ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei mir ist es am 23.11 soweit... Prüfung in Leverkusen.

Hat wer die da in jüngster Vergangenheit gemacht?

Muss man die Ruten dort auch nur zusammenlegen oder auch zusammen bauen?


----------



## Knüppel Peitscher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hossa…..

  Hab auch bestanden und mir den Schein mitgenomm:vik:

  Mein Lehrgang ging gute zwei ein halb Monate, zweimal die Woche Mi. / Fr. immer für zwei Std.!

  Theoretische Prüfung hatte ich um 14 Uhr, dann musste ich bis 15:50 Uhr warten bis wir (ich und vier andere) zur Praktischen rein gerufenen wurden. Ich war nervös :cbis zum geht nicht mehr, da ich der Letzte in der fünfergruppe war. Wo dann aber mein Name aufgerufen wurde war alles wie weggeblasen, habe meine vier Fischkarten runter gerasselt |bla:und durfte sofort im Anschluss dir Rute zusammen stellen (zeigen) vom Glück verfolgt zog ich die A9 (Dorsch Rute) einfacher ging es wirklich nicht. #h

  Bei uns hat der komplette Lehrgang bestanden, alle waren Happy und zum Schluss wurde auf dem Erfolg angestoßen.


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

na dann mal grats 

morgen theorie - nächsten freitag praktisch
*schnarch*


----------



## Rantanplan_420

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Montag Theorie und Praktische, Morgen und Sonntag ist noch Lehrgang.Ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Theorie war wie erwartet in 7 min durch  |rolleyes
Gesammt haben die Prüflinge nach 30 abgeschlossen.

Nach Der Prüfung habe ich noch ein Gespräch mit den Prüfern gehabt.
Die Prüfer haben noch keinerlei Informationen bezüglich der Änderungen in der Zukunft.

Allerdings sagte man mir, dass sie eine Veränderung in der praktischen Prüfung verlangt hätten (auf Antrag der Prüfer)
Bislang wäre es so, wenn ein Prüfling bei der Rutenzusammenstellung (genannt wurde die Pilkrute)
eine falsche Rute legen würde (zB Fliegenrute), könnte er immer noch bestehen.
Dies wollen sie geändert haben.

Werde trotzdem weiter Berichten wenn ich Infos zur Änderung von meinem "Spezi" erfahre.

Wie auch immer - Freitag praktische ... schätze 3 min  dann feddich 

So long


----------



## lighty09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Seltsam, dass ihr die Prüfung in Witten an 2 Tagen habt.

Bei uns in Dortmund ist erst die theorie und dann direkt die praktische.

Die schriftliche habe ich auch nach ca 10 min abgegeben, mit der Korrektur des Bogens und kurzem warten war ich dann mit der praktischen nach insgesamt 25 min durch. Dann hieß es nur noch warten bis alle fertig waren.

Nun bin ich froh die Prüfung erl. Zu haben und ans Gewässer gehen zu können.


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So wäre es auch wünschenswert ...

aber bei uns wird soetwas im "Kreis" gemacht 
und dass heisst alle müssen nach Schwelm 
- ist halt Kreiverwaltung


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle 
Und auf auf ans Wasser, wobei bei den Temperaturen das nicht jedermanns Sache ist 


lg nureinangler


----------



## lighty09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Naja, jetzt muss erstmal nach und nach ausrüstung her. :q


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben.#h
Ich für meinen teil bin Heut um 14 Uhr dran, mal schauen was so geht in Siegburg#6


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei mir gehts am Mittwoch in Siegburg los. Dann hab ich ihn endlich!


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ihr habt es alle gut  ich muss noch bis zum 28. warten 

Jedenfalls allen die bestanden haben, Glückwunsch!! :vik:


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So morgen 14:00 hab ich Prüfung und Muffe wie blöde!

Theorie kann ich, Praxis soweit auch, einzige "schwäche" die verdammten Fischkarten....  Bekomme dieses ganze "kropzeug" an Fischen von denen ich im Leben noch keinen zu gesicht bekomme habe schlicht weg nicht in die Birne...  

Nunja werde die Nacht weiter nutzen da noch was zu lernen, vielleicht bleibt ja was hängen, vielleicht habe ich auch da ein bisschen "glück" was das ziehen der Karten angeht... 

Und wenn alle Stricke reißen habe ich mir nen "sicherheitsnetz" aufgebaut: Kann ich nächste Woche die Prüfung im Zweifelsfalle nochmal machen.


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mach dich bloß nicht wegen den Fischen verrückt, hab ich nämlich auch gemacht... Was is draus geworden, 6 von 6 Richtig#6
danach noch fix die Rute zusammen gelegt(A1 Beringte für Rotaugen usw) und dann wars auch schon wieder vorbei... alles in allem weniger als halb so wild:q:q


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch an Euch alle, bei mir steht das noch aus, bin in 2 Wochen in Köln dran.

Ein paar konkrete Fragen, die ich bisher nicht klären konnte:

1.) Werden Knoten gefragt?
2.) Werden Schonmaße und -zeiten z. B. bei den Fischkarten gefragt? (Ich kennen das nur im Rahmen von ein paar Fragen im Theorieteil z. B. zu Aal oder zu Laichzeiten, aber nicht im Rahmen der Fischkarten...)
3.) Je nach Internet-Link oder Software (Moritz, "Fischerprüfung NRW", ...) gibt es schon unterschiedliche Zusammenstellungen der Ruten. Mal mit Wirbel, mal ohne, auch die Rutenlängen variieren ein wenig. Was könnt Ihr dazu aus Euren praktischen Prüfungen berichten?

Danke,
VG,
Pisolo


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In NRW gilt normal:
1) nein
2) nein

Zu 3 kann ich sagen, das bei uns die Rutenlängen passen, sind ja meist von bis Angaben. Bei den WG gibt es aber Abweichungen!


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Joa das mal mit mal ohne Wirbel verstehe ich an sich auch net.

Ich meine ich für meinen Teil habe in meiner Jugend immer mit Wirbel gefischt egal was für ne Montage (Grund oder Pose), da ich es "luxoriöser" fand ggf. den Haken sammt Vorfach mit wenigen Handgriffen tauschen zu können.


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja is alles ein bisschen verwirrend bzw Blödsinnig gemacht mit den Wirbeln. Hab mir einfach die Lösung eingeprägt die wohl immer durch gehen soll. Bis auf die Fliegenruten bekommen alle nen wirbel. Jetzt nur noch die größen beachten-erklären sich ja von selbst- und eben bei der Brandungs und der Dorsch Rute Meereswirbel verwenden. Bei den Spinnruten,Barsch und Hecht, jeweils ein Wirbel vor bzw nach dem Stahlvorfach. Easy going#6


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, hab meine Prüfung heut Morgen in Siegburg bestanden. War einfacher als ich gedacht hatte


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> So, hab meine Prüfung heut Morgen in Siegburg bestanden. War einfacher als ich gedacht hatte


 
Glückwunsch! Magst Du ein wenig über die Praxis erzählen?


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Grats Eichelfritte 



Meisterproper53 schrieb:


> Ja is alles ein bisschen verwirrend bzw Blödsinnig gemacht mit den Wirbeln. Hab mir einfach die Lösung eingeprägt die wohl immer durch gehen soll. Bis auf die Fliegenruten bekommen alle nen wirbel. Jetzt nur noch die größen beachten-erklären sich ja von selbst- und eben bei der Brandungs und der Dorsch Rute Meereswirbel verwenden. Bei den Spinnruten,Barsch und Hecht, jeweils ein Wirbel vor bzw nach dem Stahlvorfach. Easy going#6



Watt ? 
Leichte beringte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen > kein Wirbel
Angeltute zum Fang von Karpfen > kein Wirbel

Genau dass haben mir die Prüfer auf Anfrage nach der Theorie so bestätigt.
"Es wird in der Prüfung eben so verlangt."

Somit stimmt deine Aussage schonmal nicht mehr
und ist für mich auch nicht diskutierbar.

Das es in der Praxis anders gehandhabt wird,
 steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Zur Not kann man die Prüfer auch vor der Prüfung darauf ansprechen.
Zumindest "unsere" Prüfer sind nicht abgeneigt Fragen zu beantworten, 
allerdings nicht mit denen Streiten .... dass wäre kontraproduktiv :q
So eine Art von Konversation eher auf - nach der Prüfung - verschieben :vik:

So long


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Magst Du ein wenig über die Praxis erzählen?



Du wirst zu 4 reingerufen. Sechs Fischkarten ziehen und ne Angel. Dann Fische bestimmen und die Rute ZUSAMMENLEGEN. Nach nicht mal 5 Minuten war die Nummer durch. Da ich in der Theorie als erster abgegeben hab, kam ich auch als erster mit der Praxis dran. Nach ner Stunde war alles vorbei


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wurde Futter gefragt?
Diskussionen über Wirbel oder Nicht-Wirbel?
Gab es den Terz, dass Du das "heilige Gerät" zuerst hinlegen mußtest und betonen mußtest, dass Du beim Nicht-Hecht den Rachensperrer nicht mitnimmst?


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So halte nun das tolle Blatt Papier, erm sorry Dokument in den Händen, das mich dazu befugt einen Fischereischein ausgestellt zu bekommen. :vik:


Also zur Prüfung:

Theorie schriftlich, denke brauch nicht sonderlich erwähnt werden.

Praxis Teil 1: Fischkarten

- Meine einzige Schwäche

Hatte bissel "glück" habe gezogen:
- Flunder
- Flußbarsch
- Kaulbarsch
- Amerikanischer Flußkrebs
- Fisch dessen Namen ich schonwieder vergessen habe...

Bei dem Krebs war ich mir nicht sicher was es ist von der Farbe her, ja ich weiß die Größe stand da mit drauf, aber habe bei der ganzen Lernerei total verpeilt, das die verschieden Groß werden die 2 Krebsarten und mich total auf die Farbe Fixiert.

Nun da dennoch durchgekommen.

Praxis Teil 2:

Rute zusammenstellen.

Muss sagen, da habe ich glaube ich nen totalen Glücksgriff getan.

Brandungsrute!


Goil noch nie in der Hand gehabt aber nunja... ist ja fast idiotensicher das Teil.


Wegen dem heiligen Gerät hat man nicht gefragt und offensichtlich auch nicht darauf geachtet ob es in "korrekter" Reihenfolge daliegt! Mag bei mir eine Ausnahme gewesen sein, aber ich würde jedem Anraten das in der richtigen Reihenfolge da hinzulegen!


Wegen Wirbel oder nicht Wirbel ect. Diskusion:

Einzige was bei mir gefragt wurde war: Was für ein Wirbel ist das und wieso haben sie genau diesen ausgewählt?

Korrekte Antworten:

- Meereswirbel
- Weil er Seewasserbeständig ist

Anschließend musste ich noch einen andern Wirbel an ein Stück Schnur mit einem Blutknoten verbinden... Fertig!

Dabei hatte man nur zu bemängeln, das ich den Überstand doch einwenig kürzer machen könnte, aber sonst war man überzeugt.

*freu tanz es immernoch nicht wirklich fassen kann*


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aarg...nun doch wieder Knoten?
Und sag mal in puncto "Farben": Waren das nicht identisch die Karten, die so zirkulieren, oder waren die Farben einfach schon ausgewaschen...?


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also im vergleich Lernkarten zu Angegebenen Karten die ich da Hatte und anhand derer ich die Tiere bestimmen musste, hatten die bis auf die Größen angabe nicht viel ähnlichkeit. 

Deswegen habe ich bei dem leider auch nunja "verkackt" also den auch nicht korrekt benannt.

Nun aber die anderen 4, reichte ja


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Meine Lernkarten sehen so aus:

http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html

Die waren es bei Dir wohl nicht?


----------



## schagrath

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



> Meine Lernkarten sehen so aus:
> 
> http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html
> 
> Die waren es bei Dir wohl nicht?


Hallo!
Ich hatte am Montag in Bergheim meine Prüfung, da waren es genau diese Karten und soweit ich informiert bin, sind das auch die für ganz NRW verbindlichen.
Knoten wurden bei mir übrigens überhaupt nicht gefragt, meine Montage (musste die A4-Aal zusammenbauen) wurde noch nichtmal einer Knotenprobe unterzogen.
Das heilige Gerät hatte ich vorsichtshalber rausgesucht, bevor ich mir die Ruten auch nur aus der Ferne angeschaut habe. Bei der Abnahme wurde ich dann nochmal nach der Reihenfolge gefragt - alles kein Problem.
So wars jedenfalls bei mir in Bergheim!


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nicht wirklich, also meine waren demnach nunja arg verblichen (also die von denen ich identifizieren musste) und auf meinen Karten waren auch keine Längenangaben der Tiere drauf!

Nunja egal, bestanden ist bestanden da fragt mich kein Fisch mehr nach


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Grats Eichelfritte
> 
> 
> 
> Watt ?
> Leichte beringte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen > kein Wirbel
> Angeltute zum Fang von Karpfen > kein Wirbel
> 
> Genau dass haben mir die Prüfer auf Anfrage nach der Theorie so bestätigt.
> "Es wird in der Prüfung eben so verlangt."
> 
> Somit stimmt deine Aussage schonmal nicht mehr
> und ist für mich auch nicht diskutierbar.
> 
> Das es in der Praxis anders gehandhabt wird,
> steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Zur Not kann man die Prüfer auch vor der Prüfung darauf ansprechen.
> Zumindest "unsere" Prüfer sind nicht abgeneigt Fragen zu beantworten,
> allerdings nicht mit denen Streiten .... dass wäre kontraproduktiv :q
> So eine Art von Konversation eher auf - nach der Prüfung - verschieben :vik:
> 
> So long


Naja, tut mir ja leid, aber bei uns verlangen se überall nen Wirbel-ausser Fliegenrute.
Hab ja die A1 gezogen, also leichte beringte für Rotauge und co... Der Prüfer stand neben mir als ich alles zusammen gelegt habe und mich beim suchen nach dem kleinsten wirbel noch drauf hingewiesen das ich auch nen mittleren nehmen kann wenn kein kleiner da is...


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also bei mir wurden keinerlei Knoten oder ähnliches gefragt. Die Ruten mussten nur zusammengelegt werden. Und ne Wirbel oder Rachensperrendiskussion gabs auch nicht. Da ich aber die Hechtrute gehabt hab, hätte sich die keine Rachensperren-Sache auch erledigt


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mir bleiben da noch ein paar Fragen bzgl. der Praxis offen:

1.) Nach welcher Vorgabe lernt Ihr hier genau? Ich benutze diese hier http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung (liebe Mods: darf ich hier links einfach reinkopieren? Sonst bitte löschen...), habe aber auch die Software von Angelsport Moritz, die mitunter andere Details nennt, das verunsichert mich. Welche Variante paßt Eurer Meinung nach?

2.) Für die Schwingspitzenrute: Birnenblei oder Laufblei mit Stopper?

3.) Gibt es für jeden Aufbau in der Prüfung eigentlich eine eigene Rute ausser einer gemeinsamen für Fliegenfischen trocken/nass? Liegen da insgesamt also 9 Ruten?

4.) Unterscheidet sich eigtnlich die Grundrute von der Hechtrute außer in der eigentlichen Montage vorne am Vorfach? Ist das nicht im Grunde die identische Rute, Schnur und Rolle, nur dass sie dann vorne anders bestückt wird?

5.) Ist die "schwere" Stationärrolle der Pilk- oder Brandungsrute die gleiche wie die "große" Stationärrolle z. B. beim Hechtangeln? Oder sage ich einfach "Multirolle" um der Diskussion zu entgehen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe,

Viele Grüße,
Pisolo


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Mir bleiben da noch ein paar Fragen bzgl. der Praxis offen:
> 
> 1.) Nach welcher Vorgabe lernt Ihr hier genau? Ich benutze diese hier http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung (liebe Mods: darf ich hier links einfach reinkopieren? Sonst bitte löschen...), habe aber auch die Software von Angelsport Moritz, die mitunter andere Details nennt, das verunsichert mich. Welche Variante paßt Eurer Meinung nach?
> 
> 2.) Für die Schwingspitzenrute: Birnenblei oder Laufblei mit Stopper?
> 
> 3.) Gibt es für jeden Aufbau in der Prüfung eigentlich eine eigene Rute ausser einer gemeinsamen für Fliegenfischen trocken/nass? Liegen da insgesamt also 9 Ruten?
> 
> 4.) Unterscheidet sich eigtnlich die Grundrute von der Hechtrute außer in der eigentlichen Montage vorne am Vorfach? Ist das nicht im Grunde die identische Rute, Schnur und Rolle, nur dass sie dann vorne anders bestückt wird?
> 
> 5.) Ist die "schwere" Stationärrolle der Pilk- oder Brandungsrute die gleiche wie die "große" Stationärrolle z. B. beim Hechtangeln? Oder sage ich einfach "Multirolle" um der Diskussion zu entgehen?
> 
> Danke für Eure Hilfe,
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Pisolo


 
zu 1.) Die Montagen kann man so lernen. Ich kann dort keine Fehler erkennen. Einzig bei der Brandungsmontage würde ich die große Meeresstationärrolle bevorzugen. Mit einer Multi lässt sich nicht wirklich auswerfen.

zu 2.) Ein Birnenblei ist auch ein Laufblei, es läuft frei auf der Schnur. Daher bietet es sich an, eine Stopperperle oder besser ein kleines Schrotblei vor dem Knoten (am Wirbel) zu platzieren.

zu 3.) Genau...

zu 4.) Ja. In meiner Prüfung war die Grundrute (A4) 270cm und die Hechtrute 240cm lang. Rolle und Schnur sind identisch, der Rest dürfte klar sein. Bei der Hechtrute immer beachten, auch wenn am Stahlvorfach bereits Wirbel vorhanden sind, trotzdem jeweils noch einen an jedes Ende machen.

zu 5.) Nein. Es gibt vier Stationärrollen: eine kleine, mittlere und große Stationärrolle, sowie eine deutlich größere Meeresstationärrolle. Letztere für die Brandungsrute, und bei meiner Prüfung auch für die Pilkrute.

Da in den meisten Prüfungen die Rollen bereits mit der passenden Schnur bespult sein dürften, könnte man sich das etwa so einprägen:

kleinste Rolle bespult mit dünnster Schnur für beide Rotaugenruten A1 und A2

mittlere Rolle bespult mit Schnur nur für Spinnrute zum Fang von Barschen A6

große Rolle bespult mit Schnur für Karpfenrute, Aalrute, Hechtrute A3, A4 und A5

Meeresstationärrolle bespult für Dorschrute zum Pilken und Brandungsrute A9 und A10

Ist doch eigentlich ganz simpel, aber ohne Gewähr!

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Anglero,

das ist ja mal ein klares Statement, danke.

Einzig: Weitere Wirbel an die Stahlvorfachwirkbel??? Wieviele Wirbel kann man denn brauchen?

VG,
Pisolo


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Hallo Anglero,
> 
> das ist ja mal ein klares Statement, danke.
> 
> Einzig: Weitere Wirbel an die Stahlvorfachwirkbel??? Wieviele Wirbel kann man denn brauchen?
> 
> VG,
> Pisolo


 
Es gibt Stahlvorfächer, die an beiden Enden bereits fest montierte Wirbel haben, am unteren Ende mit Karabiner. Der Laie mag in der Prüfung glauben, dass das reicht. Tut es im Anglerleben meist auch, aber die Vorgabe zur Prüfung lautet eben zwei Wirbel am Stahlvorfach. Daher schrieb ich "...jeweils noch einen an jedes Ende machen...". Also egal, welche Art von Stahlvorfach Du erwischt, nimm zwei extra Wirbel dazu.

Selbst wenn Du drei an jedes Ende montieren würdest, wird der Prüfer nur anerkennen können, dass Du weißt, wie man eine Verdrallung des Vorfachs verhindert - aber man soll es ja nicht übertreiben.

Wenn Du mitteilst, wo Du geprüft wirst, kann man Dir vielleicht noch konkreter helfen.


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jetzt wird das klar, danke. Werde am 7.12. in Köln geprüft... (Pfarramt Heilig Kreuz)


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Und nimm immer das längste Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Und nimm immer das längste Stahlvorfach.


 

Hatte bisher gelernt: 30 Fisch, 15 Kunst (offenbar werden Köderfische gieriger geschluckt...)


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Hatte bisher gelernt: 30 Fisch, 15 Kunst (offenbar werden Köderfische gieriger geschluckt...)


 
Dabei handelt es sich um Mindestmaße. Deshalb mein Tipp...


----------



## florianparske

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

habe meine Prüfung zum Glück schon vor über 10 Jahren bestanden...

Ich mache aber von unserem Verein aus jedes Jahr einen Kurs als "Lehrer" mit.



Anglero schrieb:


> große Rolle bespult mit Schnur für Karpfenrute, Aalrute, Hechtrute A3, A4 und A5



Meines Wissens wird für die Karpfenrute die mittlere Stationärrolle aber mit 11kg Schnur gefragt...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

GUTER Tip! #6

Sonstiges Tips für Köln?


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



florianparske schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Meines Wissens wird für die Karpfenrute die mittlere Stationärrolle aber mit 11kg Schnur gefragt...
> 
> Gruß
> Florian


 

...stimmt, so steht das auch in meinen Unterlagen (siehe webpage oben)...

Diese Praxisprüfung ist doch ein Kreuz #q


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann es nur so wiedergeben, wie es z.B. in Bonn und Siegburg gehandhabt wird, zumal dort eben auch die Rollen bereits mit passender Schnur bespult sind, und somit nur die eine Lösung zulassen, die ich gepostet habe. Aber man kann sich ja im Zweifel an der Schnurstärke orientieren, denn auf die kommt es letztlich an.


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Kann es nur so wiedergeben, wie es z.B. in Bonn und Siegburg gehandhabt wird, zumal dort eben auch die Rollen bereits mit passender Schnur bespult sind, und somit nur die eine Lösung zulassen, die ich gepostet habe. Aber man kann sich ja im Zweifel an der Schnurstärke orientieren, denn auf die kommt es letztlich an.


 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Wahl aus den Möglichkeiten, die es dann letztendlich gibt, auch eindeutig sein wird. Es ist halt nur ärgerlich die theoretischen Fragen komplett auswendig lernen zu können und bei der Praxis noch ziemlich spekulativ im Trüben zu fischen...


----------



## florianparske

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei uns sind die Rollen auch alle schon mit Schnur bespult...
Man muss allerdings immer noch die Schnur als Spule separat hinlegen!

Als Info mal ein Link zur Verordnung zur Fischerprüfung:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/fischerpruefung_nrw.pdf

Daraus geht hervor, dass die einzigen Ruten, wo die Schnur nicht zu der Schnur auf der Rolle passt die Karpfen und Brandungsrute sind:

Karpfen: Rolle = 5kg Schnur / Spule = 11kg Schnur
Brandung: Rolle = 19kg Schnur / Spule = 11kg Schnur


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



florianparske schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Rollen auch alle schon mit Schnur bespult...
> Man muss allerdings immer noch die Schnur als Spule separat hinlegen!
> 
> Als Info mal ein Link zur Verordnung zur Fischerprüfung:
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/fischerpruefung_nrw.pdf
> 
> Daraus geht hervor, dass die einzigen Ruten, wo die Schnur nicht zu der Schnur auf der Rolle passt die Karpfen und Brandungsrute sind:
> 
> Karpfen: Rolle = 5kg Schnur / Spule = 11kg Schnur
> Brandung: Rolle = 19kg Schnur / Spule = 11kg Schnur


 
Im Falle der Brandungsrute würden die Tragkräfte genau zu der Möglichkeit passen, sie auch (19kg) für die Dorschrute zu nutzen. Würde sich auch mit der hiesigen Prüfung decken, in der die Nutzung der Multirolle nicht zwingend war. Wenn bei Euch die "Hechtrolle" auch 11kg hat, möchte ich den Prüfer sehen, der diese an der Karpfenrute bemängeln würde.


----------



## skydive1972

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hatte am 23.11.11 in Siegburg Prüfung. War alles echt locker. Und das alles ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang. Die Prüfer waren sehr nett und haben bei dem ein oder anderen in der praktischen Prüfung sogar auf Fehler hingewiesen. Ein dickes Lob von daher an die Prüfung und das es auch locker sein kann. Stress hat man eh und ist aufgeregt. Da hilft es echt, wenn die Prüfer gut gelaunt sind und nicht starr nach Prüfordnung durchgehen.
Hier mal ein paar Sachen zur praktischen Prüfung:
Man zieht selber 6 Fischkarten. Lernen kann man am besten mit dem blauen Buch "Fischerprüfung" oder den Karten von mark-brandenburg(hoffe das ist so richtig.lest einfach mal im Forum da steht es auch drin)
Dann eine Karte ziehen und die darauf beschriebene Rute zusammenstellen. Ich wollte sie zusammenbauen, aber die sagten mir ich soll alles nur rauslegen. Die Angeln sind alle mit den Wurfgewichten beschriftet. Weisses Tape mit schwarzer Schrift. Ich haate die Nr. 4 - Aalrute. Supereinfach. 80g Rute in die Hand(gibt 2 davon, aber der Prüfer sagte es ist egal welche. Bei denen geht es nicht nach Länge) Rolle mit aufgespulter schnur dazu (Achtung hier sind die Kg auf der Rolle geschrieben), 60g Sechskantblei, Perle und Stopper und einen Haken der Größe 6 oder grösser dazu (es wird nicht auf das Vorfach geachtet, welches eh schon dran ist). Dann noch Kescher, Massband, Schlagholz, Taschenmesser und Zange(Schere). Haben auch nicht auf die Reihenfolge geachtet. Futter in Form von bedruckten Karten hingelegt (Wurm und toter Köderfisch). Fertig. Hat mir dann die Hand geschüttelt und mir gratuliert zur bestanden Prüfung.
Keine Knoten binden, nix zusammenbauen, nichts erklären. War echt cool.
Und jetzt ab an den See.........
Gruß, viel Glück an alle die noch die Prüfung vor sich haben und Petri heil


----------



## skydive1972

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ach ja, noch was. Zum theorie lernen eignet sich das Programm von Moritz. Kann man sich umsonst runterladen oder von ASV Nienburg. War super zum lernen. Was nicht gut ist, sind die Fischbilder bei der Software, da die doch erheblich von den offiziellen Fischkarten abweichen in Form und Farbe, z.B. Ukelei.
Die Rutenzusammenstellung im Programm ist auch ok. Nicht verwirren lassen, wenn man die Rute und Zubehör richtig zusammengestellt hat und nur 26 von 28 Punkten bekommt. Scheint ein Fehler in der Software zu sein.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch! Interessant, dass man jetzt in Siegburg nicht mehr zusammenbauen muss. 
Nebenbei, man braucht aber nur einen Köder hinlegen.

Das Moritzprogramm eignet sich imho nur zum Lernen der Theorie. Aber Vorsicht, es enthält einige Fehler im Theorieteil!


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also im Gegensatz zu dem, was Anglero gesagt hat, sollte an mein Stahlvorfach für die Hechtrute (die musste ich in der Prüfung bauen) nur *1 *Wirbel ans Stahlvorfach. Im Internet stand es anders, aber im Lehrgang und in der Prüfung wurde nur 1 Wirbel gewünscht. Ich hab die Prüfung in Siegburg gemacht. Dürfte in Köln aber eigentlich nicht anders sein...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Also im Gegensatz zu dem, was Anglero gesagt hat, sollte an mein Stahlvorfach für die Hechtrute (die musste ich in der Prüfung bauen) nur *1 *Wirbel ans Stahlvorfach. Im Internet stand es anders, aber im Lehrgang und in der Prüfung wurde nur 1 Wirbel gewünscht. Ich hab die Prüfung in Siegburg gemacht. Dürfte in Köln aber eigentlich nicht anders sein...


 
Lehrgangsleiter Herr T.K. hat es uns im Kurs für BN & SU so beigebracht. Jetzt darf jeder logeleien was problematischer ist: Bei geforderten "zweien" nur einen, oder bei gefordertem "einen" zwei zu nehmen. Klar, jeder der keine weiteren Infos hat, sollte zwei nehmen und sich hier nicht verunsichern lassen.

P.S.: Hatte im Übrigen auch die Hechtrute und bin mit zwei Wirbeln fehlerfrei geblieben. So auch ein AB-Kollege in Düsseldorf.


----------



## Eichelfritte

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich kann halt nur sagen, wie es bei mir war. 1 Wirbel hat gereicht. Vlt hat der Prüfer und der Lehrgangsleiter es bei mir ja auch nur übersehen.


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

"Ein Wirbel, nicht mehr - mehr kann auch mal zu viel sein !"
Das waren die Worte des Prüfers heute.
" Karpfenrute und 4-7m Rotfederrute - keine Wirbel .
Das wurde euch schon richtig beigebracht."

Das ganze hat dann wie vorausgesagt 3 Minuten gedauert.

Alles nur hinlegen - in richtiger Reihenfolge legen beim Zubehör ! wichtig !

Die Fischkarten waren laminierte DinA4 Bogen - 
dadurch waren die Fische etwas farbintensiver - 
aber immer noch gut zu erkennen.

Knoten wurden nicht gefragt - zusammenbau nicht erwünscht.

Good luck an die, die es noch vorsich haben 

Isch habe fettisch


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Tja, jetzt hat es hoffentlich jeder kapiert, dass es mal so und mal so läuft...


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Japp, es läuft tatsächlich mal so und mal so! Unser Kursleiter gibt auch Kurse im Kreis RE. Bei uns in Coe ist die 2,70er Spinnrute für Aal und die 2,40er für Hecht. Da legen die Prüfer auch Wert darauf. In RE ist es völlig egal welche man für welchen Fisch nimmt! 
lg Jörg


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ist die Regel, dass die Grundrute A4 270cm und die Spinnrute für Hecht 240cm lang ist. Sollte dies irgendwo egal sein, nichts wie hin (für Lernmuffel), ist aber auch die absolute Ausnahme. 
Der Logik der Waidgerechtigkeit folgend, dürfte tatsächlich kaum etwas dagegen einzuwenden sein, ausschließlich die Brandungsrute zu nutzen...


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo|kopfkrat

Laut Prüfungsverordnung NRW

A4-Beringte Rute, Wurfgew. 40-80 g
Länge 2,00-2,70m

A5-Spinnrute, Wurfgew. 40-80 g
Länge 2,40-3,00 m

ist doch einfach, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Hallo|kopfkrat
> 
> Laut Prüfungsverordnung NRW
> 
> A4-Beringte Rute, Wurfgew. 40-80 g
> Länge 2,00-2,70m
> 
> A5-Spinnrute, Wurfgew. 40-80 g
> Länge 2,40-3,00 m
> 
> ist doch einfach, oder?|kopfkrat


 
Nicht dass Du vom Kopfkratzen zum Haareraufen übergehst, aber ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Prüfungssets in NRW einheitlich sind. Muss natürlich nicht so sein, zumal da ja auch mal etwas kaputt gehen kann. Aber einfacher wäre es...

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## schagrath

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



> ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Prüfungssets in NRW einheitlich sind


Schön wärs! Bei meiner Prüfung in Bergheim musste ich für die A4 (Aal Grundrute) beispielsweise eine Spinnrute nehmen. Das heißt, unter den verschiedenen Ruten waren drei Spinnruten, eine für A5 (Hecht), eine für A6 (Barsch), und die dritte war dann eben für besagte Aalrute. War auch tatsächlich die richtige! Aber dementsprechend sollte man sich nicht drauf verlassen, dass die Ruten immer auf den ersten Blick eindeutig zuzuordnen sind und dick "Surf" oder "Spin" oder was auch immer drauf steht!

*Daher: nicht die Rutentypen, sondern die angegebenen Wurfgewichte und Längenangaben auswendig lernen!!!* *Im Zweifelsfall helfen nur die weiter!

*(...aber keine Sorge, wenn man nur knapp daneben greift, gibts ja immer noch einen von drei möglichen Punkten...)


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Langsam glaube ich das wenn ich nächste Woche Prüfung hätte und mich hier nochmal durch lesen würde nen Sprung in der Platte kriegen würde #q
Einfach nur verwirrend...
Letztendlich kommts eh auf den Prüfer an und vor allem wie ihr euch ihm gegenüber verhaltet.
Meinem Nachbar bei der Praktischen hat der Prüfer enorm geholfen, ohne diese Hilfe wäre der definitiv durch gefallen. Ich denke einfach das man so lang man keinen riiiieeeesen fehler macht recht locker durch di Prüfung kommt#6


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Meisterproper53 schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich das wenn ich nächste Woche Prüfung hätte und mich hier nochmal durch lesen würde nen Sprung in der Platte kriegen würde #q
> Einfach nur verwirrend...
> Letztendlich kommts eh auf den Prüfer an und vor allem wie ihr euch ihm gegenüber verhaltet.
> Meinem Nachbar bei der Praktischen hat der Prüfer enorm geholfen, ohne diese Hilfe wäre der definitiv durch gefallen. Ich denke einfach das man so lang man keinen riiiieeeesen fehler macht recht locker durch di Prüfung kommt#6


 
Würde ich auch sagen. Mit Freundlichkeit kommt man im Leben sowieso weiter...

...und mit Vorbereitungskurs


----------



## Meisterproper53

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mit dem sowieso...
Danke nochmal Anglero für den Suuuuper Tip mit dem Kurs in Bonn#6#6#6


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Meisterproper53 schrieb:


> Mit dem sowieso...
> Danke nochmal Anglero für den Suuuuper Tip mit dem Kurs in Bonn#6#6#6


 
Gerne. Der ist wirklich gut. Vorallem was das umfangreiche fischereiliche Hintergrundwissen angeht. Dass dort am Ende die gleichen Montagen wie in der Prüfung begrabbelt werden konnten, ist fast schon netter Nebeneffekt.


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo

Was bitte unterscheidet eine Beringte oder Grundrute von einer Spinnrute?


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es wird langsam Zeit das einige Leute umdenken, ich bin nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde.
Es gibt noch andere Individuen die auch ein Recht auf Leben haben.
Einen Fisch zu Fangen um im zu Verzehren ist nachvollziehbahr um ihm zu Fotografieren eher nicht.
(meine Pferdchen meine Autos und Yachten sowie Häuser und Karpfen sowie andere Opfer und Ich).Ha Ha Ha bin Ich toll


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Es wird langsam Zeit das einige Leute umdenken, ich bin nicht der Mittelpunkt der Erde.
> Es gibt noch andere Individuen die auch ein Recht auf Leben haben.
> Einen Fisch zu Fangen um im zu Verzehren ist nachvollziehbahr um ihm zu Fotografieren eher nicht.
> (meine Pferdchen meine Autos und Yachten sowie Häuser und Karpfen sowie andere Opfer und Ich).Ha Ha Ha bin Ich toll




Du weisst schon das Drogen ungesund sind oder ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Rantanplan_420

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich glaube Seebarsch sollte sich mal besser welche verschreiben lassen.|kopfkrat|bigeyesKann es sein, dass Du ins falsche Topic gepostet hast??


----------



## Maquard

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glaube ich auch, egal was er nimmt, die Dosierung stimmt nicht.

@ Topic:

Nunja mir würde gerade kein wirklicher Unterschied einfallen, ausser vielleicht, das bei ner Spinnrute die Abstände der Rutenringe kürzer sind und diese in der Regel auch kleiner sind.

Lasse mich an der Stelle aber gerne korregieren.


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

:vik: bestanden :vik:

Schriftlich: 60 Punkte
Fischkarten: alle 6
Pilkrute: volle Punktzahl
Zubehör: volle Punktzahl

Warum ich das aufliste? Weil die Prüfung tatsächlich wie von einigen schon gesagt, fürn Arsch war!

So wie die Prüfung bei uns abgelaufen ist, muss ich meine Meinung ob nun mit Kurs oder ohne revidieren. Ich sage jetzt ganz klar: Spart (bei uns im Kreis) das Geld für den Vorbereitungskurs!
Ich hatte bei der praktischen Prüfung nichts, aber auch gar nichts  vom Angelzeug in der Hand. Musste nicht mal die Pilkrute zeigen. Ansagen das ich eine Pilkrute von 2-3m mit einem WG von 100-200g nehme reichte, da war ich noch auf dem Weg zu den Ruten. Der Prüfer tippte mir auf die Schulter und meinte: passt, weiter geht´s :m Dann noch eben mit langem Arm und ausgestrecktem Zeigefinger in Richtung Rolle, Schnur, Wirbel usw. gezeigt und angesagt - fertig! Zubehör auf dem Weg zum Tisch in richtiger Reihenfollge genannt, Ende - volle Punktzahl - bestanden! 
:vik:

Und bei allen anderen Prüflingen war es auch nicht anders!
Und dafür macht man sich bekloppt ohne Ende |uhoh:


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Tja, das Leben ist hart Beerchen :q:q:q

Das mit dem "sparen des Lehrgangs", wird aber wohl nur noch bei dem im Frühjahr "funtzen" 
Herbst wird wohl schon die Lehrgangspflicht "greifen"

So long, viel Spaß an deinen Gewässern


----------



## Doze

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jemand aus Köln da der auch in der kapuzinerstr nächste woche die Prüfung abgeben muss ?  und evt nen vorbereitungskurs hinter sich hat und mir evt 1 frage beantworten kann ?  per pm evt

Doze


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@Joker
Will nicht sagen das ich nichts gelernt habe. Einiges war dabei, was ich Zuhause allein niemals gelernt hätte. Aber allein für die Prüfung braucht es den Vorbereitungskurs nicht.

Mit der Lehrgangspflicht bin ich noch skeptisch. Unser Kursleiter, mein TackleDealer in der Zukunft, der auch Lehrgänge abhält und selbst die Dame der untern  Fischereibehörde wussten noch nichts davon.

Mit dem Spaß am Wasser das dauert noch bis Jannuar. Hol mir den Schein erst dann, keine Lust für einen Monat die Jahresgebühr zu zahlen. Außerdem fehlt mir noch die Spinnausrüstung


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



beerchen schrieb:


> Mit der Lehrgangspflicht bin ich noch skeptisch. Unser Kursleiter, mein TackleDealer in der Zukunft, der auch Lehrgänge abhält und selbst die Dame der untern Fischereibehörde wussten noch nichts davon.


 

Das du die Prüfung auch ohne Lehrgang bestehst ist natürlich klar, jeder kann einen Fragenkatalog auswendig lernen. Doch darum geht es nicht... Wenn ich mir vorstelle das sich jeder ans Wasser stellen kann der nur einen Fragenkatalog auswendig lernt uiuiui 

Neben den Prüfungsfragen werden dir im Kurs viele wichtige Dinge beigebracht, die einfach notwendig sind um dein Hobby richtig ausüben zu können.

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## master26

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe jetzt auch bestanden!!!Hip,hip,hurra:vik::vik:
mir blühte die Schwingspitzenrute........
und ein Kurs ist schon Sinnvoll, denn einige Tipps waren Goldwert, obwohl ich einige Jahre Holland angeln Erfahrung habe


----------



## NeuAngel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich muss sagen mir hat nur der praktische unterricht was gebracht,wenn man vor der prüfung keine ahnung hat(so wie ich) dann lernste das meiste zuhause,Fischarten und die prüfungsfragen.Für die prüfungsfragen haben ich nen guten link http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw sind die gleichen fragen wie in dem kleinen heft welches man bekommt.

Zur prüfung selber,wenn die prüfer sehen der hat alles auf dem tisch liegen sagen die ok und du musst sie nicht zusammen bauen,wenn du sie zusammen bauen musst haste was vergessen und sie wollen sehen ob es dir dann einfällt.


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich glaube in Köln ist das wirklich anders, da muss offenbar immer alles zusammengebaut werden...


----------



## Raptor_3001

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Doze schrieb:


> Jemand aus Köln da der auch in der kapuzinerstr nächste woche die Prüfung abgeben muss ?  und evt nen vorbereitungskurs hinter sich hat und mir evt 1 frage beantworten kann ?  per pm evt
> 
> Doze



Hi Doze,

was möchtest Du denn wissen? |rolleyes

Gruß
Raptor_3001


----------



## mach09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

heute fanden ja die ersten Prüfungen in Köln statt.
Kann jemand was dazu schreiben wie es lief? Wurde alles so durchgeführt wie es uns in den Kursen gesagt wurde?

Danke


----------



## Doze

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

das wäre gut zu wissen interresiert mich auch need berichte


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

melde mich zurück von der Prüfung, lief alles rund, bin als erster dort wieder raus und hab mich mit 60/6/28 auch nicht blamiert.

Leider kann ich kaum etwas Hilfreiches beitragen: Theorie ist bekannt, Fischtafeln sind die, die Ihr alle auf Kärtchen lernt, praktische Prüfung war auch gut, ich hatte allerdings die Trockenrute, so dass ich nichts über Knoten oder so sagen kann, ich mußte keinen machen. Auf die Reihenfolge beim heiligen Gerät wurde kein expliziter Wert gelegt, der Prüfer sagte nur: "Reihenfolge haben Sie sicherlich auch richtig" und hat die Punkte dazugeschrieben.

Danke Euch allen für Eure Hilfen, da war viel Wertvolles dabei.

Wer jetzt noch konkrete Fragen zur Prüfung in Köln hat, so sich gerne melden.

Viele Grüße,
Pisolo


----------



## Doze

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde mich zurück von der Prüfung, lief alles rund, bin als erster dort wieder raus und hab mich mit 60/6/28 auch nicht blamiert.
> 
> Leider kann ich kaum etwas Hilfreiches beitragen: Theorie ist bekannt, Fischtafeln sind die, die Ihr alle auf Kärtchen lernt, praktische Prüfung war auch gut, ich hatte allerdings die Trockenrute, so dass ich nichts über Knoten oder so sagen kann, ich mußte keinen machen. Auf die Reihenfolge beim heiligen Gerät wurde kein expliziter Wert gelegt, der Prüfer sagte nur: "Reihenfolge haben Sie sicherlich auch richtig" und hat die Punkte dazugeschrieben.
> 
> Danke Euch allen für Eure Hilfen, da war viel Wertvolles dabei.
> 
> Wer jetzt noch konkrete Fragen zur Prüfung in Köln hat, so sich gerne melden.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Pisolo



auch alles bestadanden 60/6/28 ich hatte die A1 rute und dort habe ich statt angepasste bebleiung halt ein großes laufblei nehmen müssen weil keine kleinen bleie da waren  hatte vorher den prüfer gefragt! die übrigens super hilfreich sind also super nette leute da  und ich hatte noch angemerkt das meine stipp rute (mehr oder weniger) nicht das wurfgewicht hatte was sie haben solte 20g sein und hatte bis 40g naja dann gabs bei mir auf dem tisch noch das problem das ich nur die mittlere rolle mit der schnur 5,xx kg tragkraft hatte ... habe alles zusammen gebaut und schaue nochmal per übersicht und habe den prüfer gerufen  schaue nochmal nach unten steht/liegt da eine rute mit meiner kleinen rolle ich fragte den prüfer ob ich jetzt nochmal alles abmontieren muss und nochmal neu meinte er nur nene ist dir ja aufgefallen alles gut  28/28 aufwiedersehen 

so alles bissl hektisch keine zeit  wegen satzbau etc ...

achja knoten habe ich auch einen gemacht mit dem kleinen wirbel wo normal entfallen solte laut buch <--- kein vorbereitungskurs habe ihn trotzem mal gemacht und war wohl auch richtig


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mensch Doze, Du hast mehr Rechtschreibfehler als Grinsesmileys, und das will schon was heissen! |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Aber an so einem Tag darfst Du das, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Da hab ich mit meiner Nassfliege ja richtig Glück gehabt, da gab es keine Knoten, kein Blei, keine Rollen- oder Rutenprobleme, einfach Augen auf und durch...

Wann gehen wir jetzt wo einen heben? Fisch heben, meine ich? #h

VG,
Pisolo


----------



## mach09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

bei mir sah es ähnlich aus. Ich konnte direkt um 10:00 Uhr in der ersten Gruppe meine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen und um 10:20 hab ich die Urkunde dann endlich in den Händen halten dürfen. 

Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass die Prüfer wohl eher Wert auf das Theoretische Wissen legen. Bei der Praxis wurde dem ein oder anderen doch noch geholfen. Das durfte ich mitbekommen, weil ich mich nach meiner Prüfung noch etwas länger im Flur aufhalten musste. Bei der Theorie hat es zwei Jungs getroffen.

Glückwunsch auch den anderen!
Petri Heil


----------



## Doze

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe um ca 11 uhr schon meinen Fischereischein in händen gehalten, wolte nicht wirklich bis januar warten :m

Ich denke ich Ich werde am 17.12 Irgentwo am rhein einfach mal ein paar gummifische baden gehen bei wind und wetter  ... solte es zu sehr regnen stelle ich mich warscheinlich irgentwo unter eine brück XD mal sehen was so eine tages/wochenend karte für den rhein so kostet :m

so Glückwunsch den anderen noch


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey Mach09 und Doze,
wir sind heute tatsächlich zu dritt nebeneinander in der Prüfugsgruppe mit sechs Man gesesse ud wußte nix voeinander? Well done...|kopfkrat

Glückwunsch Euch beiden!|supergri

VG,
Pisolo


----------



## mach09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sieht so aus |rolleyes

Aber gut, kann man ja nicht wissen.


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Noch eine Info für alle, die gerade bestehen: Wer jetzt seinen Angelschein noch in diesem Jahr beantragt, bekommt das kleine Restjahr 2011 nicht mehr angerechnet, das gibt es quasi gratis oben drauf. Danke Köln!


----------



## Doze

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Noch eine Info für alle, die gerade bestehen: Wer jetzt seinen Angelschein noch in diesem Jahr beantragt, bekommt das kleine Restjahr 2011 nicht mehr angerechnet, das gibt es quasi gratis oben drauf. Danke Köln!



bist du heute doch noch losgelaufen ? 

habe schon von 2 leuten heute gehört die wieder bestanden haben!

Doze


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Doze schrieb:


> bist du heute doch noch losgelaufen ?
> 
> habe schon von 2 leuten heute gehört die wieder bestanden haben!
> 
> Doze


 

Klar, nach Deinem Tip gestern! :m Die Dame hat sich dann noch prompt verrechnet und DOCH 2015 eingetragen, mußte wieder korrigiert werden...


----------



## mach09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei welchem Amt warst du denn? Ich schaffe es zeitlich leider heute nur 
nach Chorweiler.


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



mach09 schrieb:


> Bei welchem Amt warst du denn? Ich schaffe es zeitlich leider heute nur
> nach Chorweiler.


 

Innenstadt, aber ich denke, dass die das einheitlich machen. Die Dame sagte etwas von: "Seit letzter Woche dürfen wir das verlängern." Macht Sinn...


----------



## ekcite

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey Leute,

war heute bei der Prüfung in Köln (Kapuzinerstr.) und habe auch bestanden. War schon irgendwie aufregend, aber alles in allem echt fair.

Den meisten Bammel hatte ich bei der Praxis, weil ich keinen Kurs besucht hatte und mir keiner die Prüfungsgeräte zeigen konnte. Hatte dann auch noch bei einem Prüfling gesehen, dass er den Zusammenbau der Ruten (aus seinem Kurs) dabei hatte und musste feststellen, dass ich die ein oder andere Rute anders zusammengebaut hätte. Mir war z.B. nicht klar, wie man die große Schlaufe bei der Schwingspitzenrute baut (letzendlich ganz einfach, aber ich wusste es eben nicht...). Wurde mir dann schnell erklärt und gut wars. Also dafür sind die Kurse evtl. gut. Würde aber trotzdem kein Geld dafür ausgeben. Hätte ich im Netz noch irgendwo den genauen Rutenaufbau gefunden, wäre dies noch hilfreicher.

Ich habe letzen Endes die Trockenfliegenrute gezogen. Das war dann natürlich super einfach.

Ansonsten sind die Prüfer ganz nett gewesen. So nach dem Motto: "Jo, dat passt", "Is joot, mehr brauchste nit" usw. 

Bin gespannt aufs erste Angeln!!! Ich hoffe, alle anderen Prüflinge von heute haben auch bestanden!!!

Ich hab aber gesehen, das eine Frau bei den Fischtafeln gescheitert ist, wohingegen jemand anderes bestanden hat bzw. es dem Prüfer nicht aufgefallen ist, dass bei der Hechtrute das Stahlvorfach gefehlt hatte 

Bis dann.... und Petri Heil


----------



## mach09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Innenstadt, aber ich denke, dass die das einheitlich machen. Die Dame sagte etwas von: "Seit letzter Woche dürfen wir das verlängern." Macht Sinn...



Ich weiss schon, warum ich eine solche Frage stelle: 

In Chorweiler wusste die Dame natürlich nix von dieser Regelung. Der Schein sollte bis Ende 2015 Gültigkeit besitzen.
Zu meinem Glück versagte der Drucker, der Schein musste per Hand ausgefüllt werden und somit hat die Beamtin mehr oder weniger widerwillig doch noch den Schein bis 31.12.2016 ausgestellt.


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin, fragt mal bei euren Verwaltungen nach.

Die meisten Stadtverwaltungen stellen bereits jetzt den Schein fürs nächste Jahr bzw 5 Jahre aus.

Allerdings verliert der "Schein" seine Gültigkeit,
wenn er die Gültigkeit von diesem Jahr bis 31.12.2016 besitzt.
Also besser darauf achten, sonst wird "schwarz" geangelt |sagnix

Petri, euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 
- vielleicht sieht man sich ja an dem einen oder anderen Gewässer


----------



## mach09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zur Überprüfung der Gültigkeit habe ich weder die Befugnis noch das Wissen. Ich habe ihn ordnungsgemäß beantragt, bezahlt und erhalten. Auf ihm befinden sich 3 Stempel und eine Unterschrift. Warum sollte ich also davon ausgehen, dass er keine Gültigkeit besitzt?


----------



## Joker66

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mach09 - du kannst also nicht lesen bzw darfst deinen "Schein" nicht anschauen ? |bigeyes - ööööhm ....

Ist also schonmal ein wenig unsinnig dein erster Satz.

Da es sich um ein Dokument handelt und DU der Inhaber dieses Dokumentes bist, 
hast du eben doch die Pflicht dieses zu überprüfen.
Selbst wenn z.B. dein Name falsch geschrieben ist, sind Ausweisdokumente ungültig 
- egal ob Personalausweis, Führerschein ... ooder Fischereischein.
Weiter weißt du, das es in NRW NUR 1 Jahresscheine und 5 Jahresscheine gibt, 
du hast also die Grundlagen deinen "Schein" zu überprüfen.

Letzlich gilt dabei aber auch noch der Spruch:
Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht.

Du wirst schon wissen was du tust - ich klinke mich aus dieser Art von Diskusion aus.

So long, ...


----------



## mach09

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Du wirst schon wissen was du tust - ich klinke mich aus dieser Art von Diskusion aus.



Du sprichst dieses Thema an und nach einer Antwort dazu steigst du aus. Eine wirklich gute Grundlage für eine Diskussion.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wenn auf dem Schein das Gültigkeitsdatum z.B. 15.12.2011 bis 31.12.2016 steht, muss Bürger das nicht anzweifeln.
Man darf auch davon ausgehen, dass eine Dame vom Amt alles andere tut, als improvisieren - wird also seine Richtigkeit haben und durch diverse Fristenregelungen abgedeckt sein. Also auf ans Wasser!

Viel Spaß
Anglero


----------



## beerchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nabend, also auf meinem Schein (diese Woche geholt) steht Gültigkeit vom 13.12.2011 bis 31.12.2016. Und das ist auch genau richtig, wie die Dame vom Amt sagte haben sie ab dem 11.12. die Möglichkeit die Scheine über die vollen 5 Jahre auszustellen! Auch die einjährigen stellen sie ab dem 11.12. für das daraufvollgende Jahr komplett aus!

Die Frage ob ich denn bis zum 31.12.2011 schon fischen darf, wurde so beantwortet: Natürlich, der Schein ist ab sofort gültig und behält die Gültigkeit auch bis Ende 2016.

lg Jörg


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Joker66 schrieb:


> Allerdings verliert der "Schein" seine Gültigkeit,
> wenn er die Gültigkeit von diesem Jahr bis 31.12.2016 besitzt.


 

@Joker: Das ist ja mal eine interessante Info, die ich bis dato noch nicht erhalten und verstanden habe, kannst Du das bitte näher erklären?

Auf welche Info beziehst Du Dich da? Bei mir hiess es da zum Beispiel sinngemäß: "...seit letzter Woche dürfen wir die Scheine offiziell bis 2016 verlängern...".

Eigentlich klingt das ja auch ganz vernünftig und würde mich als ausgebende Stelle auch nicht davon abhalten weiterhin stark vereinfachend zu schreiben: "Den Schein gibt es für 1 oder für 5 Jahre." anstatt die Sache unnötig kompliziert zu machen und zu schreiben: "Den Schein gibt es in insgesamt 4 Versionen (in Folge "Versionen A-D" genannt). Version A wird vom 01. Januar eines beliebigen Jahres (in Folge "Ausgabejahr" genannt) bis zum 10. Dezember des Ausgabejahres ausgegeben und ist gültig bis zum 31. Dezember des 4 Jahre nach dem Ausgabejahr folgenden Jahres (in Folge "kurzes Endjahr" genannt). Version B ...".

Das wäre doch mächtig übertrieben, oder? Allein aus der Tatsache, dass das nur steht "5 Jahre" kann ich also kein echtes Hindernis erkennen. Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch schwer vorstellen, dass die Behörde freiwillig etwas ausstellt und einem quasi ein Jahr schenkt, obwohl das eigentlich nicht erlaubt wäre, die sind doch eher restriktiv als freizügig.

So gesehen nochmal die Frage: Hast Du das irgendwo gelesen oder arbeitest Du auf dem Amt? Wenn Du Recht hast wäre das ja eine wichtige Info für uns! #6

Danke für Deine Erklärungen,
VG,
Pisolo


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> @Joker: ...So gesehen nochmal die Frage: Hast Du das irgendwo gelesen oder arbeitest Du auf dem Amt? Wenn Du Recht hast wäre das ja eine wichtige Info für uns!...


 
Sollte doch geklärt sein...


----------



## Pisolo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Sollte doch geklärt sein...


 
...habe dazu von Joker noch keinen Kommentar gelesen, wir haben alle unsere Gedanken geäußert, aber er hat noch nicht erzählt, woher er das hat. Das interessiert mich...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pisolo schrieb:


> ...habe dazu von Joker noch keinen Kommentar gelesen, wir haben alle unsere Gedanken geäußert, aber er hat noch nicht erzählt, woher er das hat. Das interessiert mich...


 
Das kann man sich doch denken. Er hat sich halt geirrt, ist zu weit vorausgeeilt, oder sonst was. Dafür muss er sich aber bitte hier nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## Schlankiwurst

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal fragen wann der nächste Lehrgang zur Fischereiprüfung in Siegburg startet. Habe etwas von Mai gehört? Ist das richtig ?
                         Grüße aus Siegburg


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habe gestern im Angelshop Bonn gefragt, die hatten noch keine Info´s. Weder für Bonn, noch für Siegburg. Die kommen Anfang des Jahres meinten die...


----------



## wilhelm

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Totto84,
Für Info schau mal hier
Klick mich.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin Wilhelm,
Vielen Dank für den Link...
Werd da nachher mla anrufen um genauere Daten heraus zu bekommen. (Die hab ich auf der Seite nämlich auch nicht finden können)

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## wilhelm

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ist wohl klar, dieses Jahr wird das nichts mehr mit veröffentlichungen.
Aber per Telefon wirst du schon Infos bekommen können.
Na dann viel erfolg bei deiner bevorstehenden Fischereischeinprüfung und ein gutes 2012.

Wilhelm


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab tel. keinen erreicht. Email geschrieben, ma schaun was kommt.

Vielen Dank, hoffe, dass alles gut laufen wird.


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Update: der RhFV veranstaltet ab dem 17.2. im Ludwig-Erhard-Kolleg einen Vorbereitungslehrgang. Termine: 17.2., 23.2., 01.03., 06.03., 08.03., 13.03., 15.03. und 20.03..

Prüfung in Bonn ist Samstag, 24.03.2012


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Update: der RhFV veranstaltet ab dem 17.2. im Ludwig-Erhard-Kolleg einen Vorbereitungslehrgang. Termine: 17.2., 23.2., 01.03., 06.03., 08.03., 13.03., 15.03. und 20.03..
> 
> Prüfung in Bonn ist Samstag, 24.03.2012


wo kann man sich da anmelden? und was kostet der lehrgang, wieder 60€ wie voriges jahr?

MfG


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, kostet wieder 60 €. Wo man sich anmeldet muss ich auchnoch schauen...


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Anmeldung z.B. im Angelshop in Bonn, Kesselgasse 3 (Hinterm Friedensplatz)


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Anmeldung z.B. im Angelshop in Bonn, Kesselgasse 3 (Hinterm Friedensplatz)


da hab ich mich dann auch direkt angemeldet  Kommst du auch zu dem Kurs?


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, ich werd mich nächste Woche mit nem Kumpel anmelden...
Vorher werd ich es nicht schaffen.


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Ja, ich werd mich nächste Woche mit nem Kumpel anmelden...
> Vorher werd ich es nicht schaffen.


kein stress. war letzte woche donnerstag der erste der sich angemeldet hat, da müsste ein wahrer ansturm dort herrschen dass ihr nichtmehr reinkommt


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ok... Würde mich eig. auch schwer wundern. Aber schon mein Fahrlehrer hat immer gesagt: "Der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen, er hüpft von Ast zu Ast"


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Micha El schrieb:


> kein stress. war letzte woche donnerstag der erste der sich angemeldet hat, da müsste ein wahrer ansturm dort herrschen dass ihr nichtmehr reinkommt



Und jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob du so früh da warst, dass du noch einen ordentlichen Platz bekommen hast, oder auch zu denen gehörtest, die an Katzentischen oder im Gang sitzen mussten?
Meine Güte, da war ja richtig was los! Hoffentlich haben wir morgen einen anderen Raum (oder weniger Teilnehmer...). Hab eigentlich keine Lust, schon um sechs da zu sitzen...

Übrigens: Tach, ich bin der Neue hier.


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Und jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob du so früh da warst, dass du noch einen ordentlichen Platz bekommen hast, oder auch zu denen gehörtest, die an Katzentischen oder im Gang sitzen mussten?
> Meine Güte, da war ja richtig was los! Hoffentlich haben wir morgen einen anderen Raum (oder weniger Teilnehmer...). Hab eigentlich keine Lust, schon um sechs da zu sitzen...
> 
> Übrigens: Tach, ich bin der Neue hier.


das kannst du laut sagen. war um 18:30 uhr da.

saß ziemlich weit hinten in der ecke, aber habe noch super einen platz bekommen. finde es aber unverschämt für 60€ so einen raum zu nehmen und dann so viele leute reinzulassen. dann lieber einen großen raum. war auch einer der ersten die weg waren, war ja wahnsinn wie voll das da war.


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich bin immernoch für Aula oder Turnhalle...

Das war echt ne harte nummer. Wir waren zwar erst kurz vor 7 da, saßen dafür aber umso länger... Die haben erst die Teilnehmer aufgerufen, die sich vor Ort eingetragen hatten und erst gaaaanz am Ende die, die sich vorher im Angelladen eingetragen haben. Kam mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Micha El schrieb:


> das kannst du laut sagen. war um 18:30 uhr da.
> 
> saß ziemlich weit hinten in der ecke, aber habe noch super einen platz bekommen. finde es aber unverschämt für 60€ so einen raum zu nehmen und dann so viele leute reinzulassen. dann lieber einen großen raum. war auch einer der ersten die weg waren, war ja wahnsinn wie voll das da war.



Ach, warst du denn derjenige, der sich lauthals beschwert hat und dann als erster aufgerufen wurde?


Wir sehen uns dann also heute Abend. Bin mal gespannt, wie's weitergeht... Die Fischkarten habe ich erst einmal zerlegt, damit man sie besser mischen kann. Und die Fragen büffele ich seit zwei Wochen auf fangplatz.de. Meinetwegen können wir jetzt noch vier Wochen Angeln zusammenbauen, dann hab ich alles.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch für Aula oder Turnhalle...
> 
> Das war echt ne harte nummer. Wir waren zwar erst kurz vor 7 da, saßen dafür aber umso länger... Die haben erst die Teilnehmer aufgerufen, die sich vor Ort eingetragen hatten und erst gaaaanz am Ende die, die sich vorher im Angelladen eingetragen haben. Kam mir zumindest so vor.



Ich war zum Glück auch bei den ersten 10... Aber auch um 18:30 da. Somit haben wir ja alle die gleiche Zeit abgesessen.


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

so, mache mich gleich auch mal wieder auf den weg damit ich um 18:30 da bin   wenn es heute wieder so voll ist und wir den gleichen raum haben, werd ich die mal fragen wieso wir keinen größeren raum bekommen.


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Yeah! Heute vernünftiger Raum. Aber ich fand es teilweise anstrengend zu folgen. Ging das nur mir so?


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Yeah! Heute vernünftiger Raum. Aber ich fand es teilweise anstrengend zu folgen. Ging das nur mir so?



OK, lass uns das mal abarbeiten...

Punkt 1: Kommst du zu früh, weißt du a) nicht wohin (Dank an den netten Hausmeister), da noch kein Schild raushängt, darfst b) Herrn C. tragen helfen (der 4. Stock ist nichts für Raucher...) und c) den Raum aufräumen...


Punkt 2: Nette Präsentation... 64 Sheets... |kopfkrat
Übrigens, falls noch nicht aufgefallen: Alle Infos auf den Sheets, die mit einem schwarzen Quadrat markiert sind, sind prüfungsrelevant!

Punkt 3: Ich weiß jetzt genau, wie man die Milch eines Milchners zu schmackhaftem Brotaufstrich verarbeitet... Eine Information, die ich nicht unbedingt brauchte.

Punkt 4: Ja, es war anstrengend, jemandem zuzuhören, der nicht unbedingt jeden Satz beendet... Aber die netten Anekdötchen vom Forellenpuff haben das doch einigermaßen wieder wett gemacht... Abgesehen davon, dass die Stühle so das unbequemste waren, auf dem ich in der letzten Zeit gesessen habe.

Fazit: Die Fische kann ich blind, die Prüfungsfragen büffele ich auf fangplatz.de. Einzig die Ruten sind für mich noch extrem wichtig, da ich außer http://match-angler-shop.de/08_geraete.htm nichts dazu im Netz gefunden habe.
Somit stellt sich die Frage, ob ich mir bis zur Praxis unbedingt jeden Abend mitnehmen soll. Aber vielleicht lernt man ja noch was für's Leben. 

Also dürften wir uns am Dienstag wiedersehen!


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Theorie hab ich auch komplett auf fangplatz fertig... Mit den Fischkarten muss ich noch was schaun, wird aber.
Mit den Stühlen... Ja dass bin ich auch nicht mehr gewohnt... Hatten zwar bei uns in der Berufsschule (Heinrich Hertz) auch solche Stühle, hab aber auch da lang nicht mehr drauf gesessen... Man verweichlicht mit der Zeit. 
Ma Gespannt, was am Di kommt. Sonst schenk ich mir das auch bis zum praktischen Teil.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Die Theorie hab ich auch komplett auf fangplatz fertig... Mit den Fischkarten muss ich noch was schaun, wird aber.
> Mit den Stühlen... Ja dass bin ich auch nicht mehr gewohnt... Hatten zwar bei uns in der Berufsschule (Heinrich Hertz) auch solche Stühle, hab aber auch da lang nicht mehr drauf gesessen... Man verweichlicht mit der Zeit.
> Ma Gespannt, was am Di kommt. Sonst schenk ich mir das auch bis zum praktischen Teil.



Was Dienstag kommt... Ich vermute mal, 90 Seiten spezielle Fischkunde....
Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir jeden Tag einen Bereich der sechs Prüfungsbereiche besprechen und der Rest dann dem praktischen Teil gewidmet ist. Bin mal auf die großen Fischbilder gespannt.
Ich hab mein Päckchen mit der Bohrmaschine aufgebohrt und diese Niete rausgemacht. Jetzt kann ich die Karten schön mischen und hab die immer zur Hand. Wie man gestern Abend gesehen haben dürfte...


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nee, hab ich leider nicht gesehen, hab zuviel mim Tobi gequatscht und Fangmethoden mit Naturköder für Zander studiert.  Also bis der anfing und dann musste ich mich echt konzentrieren, auch wenn es wenig neues gab, da ich die Prüfungsaufgaben vom Fangplatz vor ca. 2 Monaten schon komplett fertig hatte. Muss mal schaun, hab irgendwo was gesehen, wo auch die Ruten abgefragt werden, so als Multiple Choise. Ich such das mal raus, war eig. ganz interessant


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> nee, hab ich leider nicht gesehen, hab zuviel mim Tobi gequatscht und Fangmethoden mit Naturköder für Zander studiert.  Also bis der anfing und dann musste ich mich echt konzentrieren, auch wenn es wenig neues gab, da ich die Prüfungsaufgaben vom Fangplatz vor ca. 2 Monaten schon komplett fertig hatte. Muss mal schaun, hab irgendwo was gesehen, wo auch die Ruten abgefragt werden, so als Multiple Choise. Ich such das mal raus, war eig. ganz interessant



Wäre klasse, ich hab's nicht gefunden!


----------



## Credo1982

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

so alle infos sehen hier ja recht ordentlich aus allerdings hat jede Region irgendwie andere preise was mir gerade derbe aufgefallen ist!
Ich mache am 28.02.12 meine fischerei Prüfung, dieses We Vorbereitungs kurs gehabt wahr ziemlich cool wahren ca 20 leute und somit konnte man gut alles mitbekommen!
bammel vor der Praktischen und die fischkarten irgendwie wollen die nicht so ganz in mein kopf! 
unserer lehrgangs leiter hatte die geräte alle mit die es auch in der prüfung gibt selbe farbe etc ...und er meinte auch das wir nix zusammen bauen müssen wie es viele hier schreiben, werde am Dienstag mal berichten wie es wahr!


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Möglich, dass die Preise abweichen. Aber es kommt ja auf´s Ergebnis an Wir haben im Bonner Kurs z.Zt. ca 60 Leute, wenn nicht ein paar mehr. Is einwenig gedränge...
Wir haben insgesamt 10 Termine á 2 - 2,5 h jeweils Di und Do. am 24.03. Ist dann Prüfung *g*
Wir werden auch mit den Prüfungssachen arbeiten. Aber erstmal kommt der ganzetheoretische Teil...


@Margarelon
Ich hab das ganze WE gesucht, hab das Ruten Dingsi nicht mehr gefunden... Ich hab auch keinen Plan, ob ich das irgendwo geladen hab oder ob es das online gab, wie auf Fangplatz...

Sry. Falls ich es in den Weiten meines Rechners noch finde, schrei ich laut


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Möglich, dass die Preise abweichen. Aber es kommt ja auf´s Ergebnis an Wir haben im Bonner Kurs z.Zt. ca 60 Leute, wenn nicht ein paar mehr. Is einwenig gedränge...
> Wir haben insgesamt 10 Termine á 2 - 2,5 h jeweils Di und Do. am 24.03. Ist dann Prüfung *g*
> Wir werden auch mit den Prüfungssachen arbeiten. Aber erstmal kommt der ganzetheoretische Teil...
> 
> 
> @Margarelon
> Ich hab das ganze WE gesucht, hab das Ruten Dingsi nicht mehr gefunden... Ich hab auch keinen Plan, ob ich das irgendwo geladen hab oder ob es das online gab, wie auf Fangplatz...
> 
> Sry. Falls ich es in den Weiten meines Rechners noch finde, schrei ich laut



Wär toll.
Dann also morgen Abend auf ein neues. Mir wäre lieber, wir würden mit der Praxis anfangen, damit man weiß, was auf einen zukommt....


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

*g* Ja, wenn die Theorie sitzt ist das auch Sinnvoll... Aber geh mal davon aus, dass 70% der Leute die da sind noch nicht soweit sind wie wir 2...

Ab heute war 18:30 richtig?


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> *g* Ja, wenn die Theorie sitzt ist das auch Sinnvoll... Aber geh mal davon aus, dass 70% der Leute die da sind noch nicht soweit sind wie wir 2...
> 
> Ab heute war 18:30 richtig?



"Ab" heute? Hatte nur heute verstanden. Wie auch immer, 18:30 Uhr.

Hab am Wochenende mit meinem Kumpel, der ja auch mit im Kurs sitzt, Theorie und Fischkarten gebüffelt. Wenn du nach drei Weizen immer noch 10 von 10 richtig hast, weißt du, dass es sitzt.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> @Margarelon
> Ich hab das ganze WE gesucht, hab das Ruten Dingsi nicht mehr gefunden... Ich hab auch keinen Plan, ob ich das irgendwo geladen hab oder ob es das online gab, wie auf Fangplatz...
> 
> Sry. Falls ich es in den Weiten meines Rechners noch finde, schrei ich laut



Meintest du diese Seite: http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

Und hier noch was für die Menschen, denen die Fragen im kleinen blauen Heftchen zu klein geschrieben sind...
http://pascals-angelseite.npage.de/angelpruefung-nrw.html


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ne, die meinte ich nicht, sieht aber auch sehr vielversprechend aus...

Nach 3 Weizen... hmm... die Methode gefällt mir...
Bin bei den Fischkarten immernoch für die Reihenfolge:
"Hecht" -> "ja"
"Zander" -> "ja"
"Wels" -> "ja"
"Flussbarsch" -> "ja"
"Hamster" -> "hö?!" (alternativ "ja")


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wie war's denn gestern Abend noch in Bonn? Wir mussten ja leider um 20:15 wg. akutem Ohrenbluten gehen.... 
Wie lange habt ihr noch gemacht? Habt ihr alle 106 Sheets noch hinter euch gebracht, oder müssen wir die Hälfte morgen noch durchgehen?
Waren ja wieder nette Anekdötchen, aber zu jedem Fisch wollte ich mir das nun wirklich nicht antun. Da ich ja auch alle draufhabe und für die Prüfung nur die Namen relevant sind, kann ich mir den Rest auch anlesen.
Man muss ja nicht alles wissen, nur wissen, wo's nachzulesen ist....


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bis halb waren wir bei Folie 45 / 50 sowas die Ecke, dann hat er was Gas gemacht. Müssen morgen aber auch noch was lernen... Fangen wohl dann mit den Salmoniden an...
Dafür wissen wir jetzt, was mit Wasserkraftwerken Sache ist...

Hab mir die Fischkarten auch aufgebohrt. Ist wesentlich besser zu lernen... Hab mir da nen Kugelbinder (Sowas wie ein Kabelbinder nur mit Kugeln und wiederlöslich) durchgehauen, damit ich keine verliere. Bin da König drin.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also nicht viel verpasst... Gut.

Mit den aufgebohrten Karten ist viel einfacher. Da kann man die wenigstens mischen. Anfangs wusste ich schon, welcher Fisch als nächstes kommt. Nach dem aufbohren habe ich allerdings festgestellt, dass ich diesen Fisch dann nicht mehr erkannt habe... Böse. 

Außerdem kann man die rauslegen, welche man auf jeden Fall kennt und mit den anderen weiterüben. 

Was hat es denn mit Wasserkraftwerken auf sich? Wieder eine Geschichte aus den 60er Jahren?


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

BTW: Was macht eigentlich so ein Mädel wie die Oxana oder wie sie heißt bei dem Kurs? Hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, dass sich eine junge Frau für's Angeln interessiert...

:q


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Wasserkraftwerke sind schädlich. Hatte was mit aufschlitzen der Fische zu tun, wenn die einen Strom hochschwimmen. Aber irgendwann...            Kam er wieder auf den Aal zurück, wo wir zwischendurch schon beim Lachs waren und Gewässer Qualität und Catch & Release und so weiter.

Ich überlege noch, ihn zu fragen, ob es wirklich verboten ist zurück zusetzen. In der Fisch & Fang (02/12) steht da nämlich was ganz anderes. Es stimmt zwar, dass man einem Tier nicht unnötig Schmerz und Leid zufügen darf, aber nicht, dass man einen Fisch nicht zurücksetzten darf und dass man, "wenn der Fisch zu groß für eine Sinnvolle Verwertung ist" ihn auch zurücksetzten kann (frei wiedergegeben).

Ich misch mir die Karten jetzt morgens ein paar mal vor der Arbeit, bis ich ohne Prob´s durchkomme. Ich bleib meißtens an sowas wie Moderlieschen oder Schneider pappen... Den Rest krieg ich auf die Reihe.

Ja, mit (R)oxana hat mich auch etwas verwundert, zumal die wohl auch adeligem Geschlecht ist, wenn ich dass beim ersten treffen richtig gehört hab.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Die Wasserkraftwerke sind schädlich. Hatte was mit aufschlitzen der Fische zu tun, wenn die einen Strom hochschwimmen. Aber irgendwann...            Kam er wieder auf den Aal zurück, wo wir zwischendurch schon beim Lachs waren und Gewässer Qualität und Catch & Release und so weiter.
> 
> Ich überlege noch, ihn zu fragen, ob es wirklich verboten ist zurück zusetzen. In der Fisch & Fang (02/12) steht da nämlich was ganz anderes. Es stimmt zwar, dass man einem Tier nicht unnötig Schmerz und Leid zufügen darf, aber nicht, dass man einen Fisch nicht zurücksetzten darf und dass man, "wenn der Fisch zu groß für eine Sinnvolle Verwertung ist" ihn auch zurücksetzten kann (frei wiedergegeben).
> 
> Ich misch mir die Karten jetzt morgens ein paar mal vor der Arbeit, bis ich ohne Prob´s durchkomme. Ich bleib meißtens an sowas wie Moderlieschen oder Schneider pappen... Den Rest krieg ich auf die Reihe.
> 
> Ja, mit (R)oxana hat mich auch etwas verwundert, zumal die wohl auch adeligem Geschlecht ist, wenn ich dass beim ersten treffen richtig gehört hab.



Ach? Ist sie 'ne "von"? Hatte ich nicht mitbekommen.
Tja, catch and release, da scheiden sich die Geister. Was ich fange, will ich auch essen.
Meine Frau hat mir beim abhören der Karten ein paar tolle Eselsbrücken gebaut, die so ungewöhnlich waren, dass ich sie mir merken konnte. Allerdings nicht für's Moderlieschen, der Name ist so dämlich, dass ich mir den merken kann.
Schneider: Hat einen Reißverschluss auf der Seite. Wer näht einen Reißverschluss ein? Der Schneider....
Güster: Hat einen roten Punkt auf der Brustflosse. Sieht, wenn man die Karte senkrecht hält, wie eine Kerze mit Flamme aus (;+  OK, hier braucht man Phantasie). Wo stellt man Kerzen auf? In der Kirche. Wer stellt die Kerzen auf? Der Küster. Wie heißt der auf sächsisch? Güster....
:q
Und so weiter....


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jep. Weiß aber nicht mehr, von was 

Ich denke auch, man sollte das fangen, was man essen will und aufhören, wenn man genug hat. Aber der eine so, der andere so. Mir geht es eigentlich drum, dass C. sagt, dass es "verboten" ist. Und das ist nun mal nicht ganz richtig. Natürlich macht es Sinn es so zu lehren, damit die Schüler es nicht praktizieren und so unnötiger Ärger erspart wird...

Mit den Eselsbrücken ist auch nicht verkehrt. Hab die zum Glück so hinbekommen. Zum Lieschen is mir aber auch nix eingefallen... Nicht nur der Name, für die Größe riesige Augen...  Schaut irgendwie komisch... Aber, Jede Jeck is anders


----------



## Credo1982

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gute Morgen zusammen! @Totto kleiner tipp schneider = die schwarze abbildung sieht aus wie ein loch was der schneider zu machen muss... Moderlieschen und Bitterling haben den blauen streifen wobei das moderlieschen widerrum kleiner abgebildet ist so hab ich es mir gemerkt!

Und nebenbei bemerkt hab meine Prüfung Bestanden!


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, das hatte ich auch gesehen, muss es halt nur noch in den Kopf kriegen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Credo1982 schrieb:


> Gute Morgen zusammen! @Totto kleiner tipp schneider = die schwarze abbildung sieht aus wie ein loch was der schneider zu machen muss... Moderlieschen und Bitterling haben den blauen streifen wobei das moderlieschen widerrum kleiner abgebildet ist so hab ich es mir gemerkt!
> 
> Und nebenbei bemerkt hab meine Prüfung Bestanden!



Hey, Gratulation!!! Erzähl mal.

@Totto: wann geht es denn heute los? Wieder 18:30?


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

*g* ja, ging um 18:30 los... Das wird auch bis in die Praxis so bleiben...
Du brauchst übrigens einen Erlaubnisschein um bei deinem Nachbarn im Teich Goldfische zu angeln... und wenn Du einen Lachs gefangen hast, schön verbuddeln!


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> *g* ja, ging um 18:30 los... Das wird auch bis in die Praxis so bleiben...
> Du brauchst übrigens einen Erlaubnisschein um bei deinem Nachbarn im Teich Goldfische zu angeln... und wenn Du einen Lachs gefangen hast, schön verbuddeln!



Und zum Elektrofischen einen Anekdotenkescher...
*lol*

War ja mal spaßig heute. Obwohl scheinbar ein paar Leute hinter mir Probleme mit meinen Zwischenfragen hatten....

Übrigens, am Dienstag stellst du dich bitte mal vor!


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ha! Gerade die Einladung zur Fischerprüfung im Briefkasten gehabt!
Scheint wohl nach alphabetischer Reihenfolge zu gehen... Ich bin schon um 08:00 Uhr dran!


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Ha! Gerade die Einladung zur Fischerprüfung im Briefkasten gehabt!
> Scheint wohl nach alphabetischer Reihenfolge zu gehen... Ich bin schon um 08:00 Uhr dran!


9:00 Uhr hier.

Viel glück dann  in 22 Tagen ist es schon soweit ;-)


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich auch 8.00 *g* hoffendlich krieg ich den 5 Jahresschein dann noch... Muss dafür wohl nach Bornheim... Mal nachfragen...


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weiß einer, was am Dienstag dran kommt? Noch Theorie oder fängt der mit Praxis an?


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Weiß einer, was am Dienstag dran kommt? Noch Theorie oder fängt der mit Praxis an?



Theorie. Er hat ja nur gefragt, wer zur Praxis schon um 17 Uhr kann, hat aber noch keinen Termin genannt. Wir müssen ja noch Gewässerkunde/Fischhege, Natur- und Tierschutz und Gerätekunde machen. Und da brauchen wir ja bestimmt noch mindestens 3 Tage für....

Wieso solltest du den 5-Jahresschein nicht mehr bekommen?


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weil Samstag ist. So´n F*** hab vorhin geschaut. Also erst Montag morgen, 7:30 

Stimmt, die fehlen noch.
Gut, dann werden wir da mal frei nehmen. In dem Moment geht Dart vor.  Do sind wir dann wieder da. Ich hoffe, wir verpassen nicht zu viel


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Und? Was habt ihr heut gemacht? Gib mal Info...


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Und? Was habt ihr heut gemacht? Gib mal Info...



Hmmm... mal überlegen....

Dank iPad erst einmal eine kpl. Prüfung online mit 0 Fehlern abgelegt.... Ein neues Buch angefangen zu lesen.... Um 20 Uhr gegangen....

Sorry. Gewässerkunde und Fischhege war zwar interessant, aber nichts prüfungsrelevantes dabei, was ich nicht schon wusste.

Aber dafür Terminänderungen! Ab nächsten Dienstag sind wir wieder unten im Raum, zwei Gruppen zur praktischen Übung. Erste ab 17 Uhr, zweite ab 18:45 Uhr.
Der Donnerstag danach (15.03.) fällt aus und wird auf den Mittwoch (14.03.) vorgezogen. Außerdem wird der Donnerstag, 22.03., noch mit reingenommen.

Dann bis morgen!


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

würde der nette herr nicht so viel schwafeln, könnten wir den zusatztermin weg lassen. aber ab der praxis also gerätekunde werde ich mich jeden termin dort blicken lassen.

die fischbestimmung und die prüfungsfragen kenn ich mittlerweile alle auswendig...

werde morgen auch nicht hingehen.

mfg


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Verdammt, Gewässerkunde hätt ich mir wohl angehört... Naja, Regal, krieg das glaub ich aufgearbeitet 
Dann mal bis heut abend!


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Verdammt, Gewässerkunde hätt ich mir wohl angehört... Naja, Regal, krieg das glaub ich aufgearbeitet
> Dann mal bis heut abend!



Naja, für die Theorie braucht man den Kurs nun wirklich nicht. Das kann man einfacher online oder auf dem Papier üben. Mittlerweile habe ich die Prüfung online so oft mit 60 von 60 gemacht, dass ich da kein Problem sehe. Die Fischkarten mische ich und fange mittlerweile an, die Namen auf Zeit runter zu rattern. Bei drei oder vier brauche ich eine Gedenksekunde, aber da mache ich mir auch keinen Kopf mehr drüber.
Bei der Praxis bin ich noch skeptisch, da die Zeit zum üben recht knapp werden könnte.... Na, ist halt Nachtschicht angesagt.

Wir sehen uns heute Abend!


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So schaut es aus...
Ich muss nur leider an dem Mittwochstermin passen, da muss ich arbeiten... Naja, muss Tobi für mich mitlernen und mich informieren, was läuft...

Aber das wird schon


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Und, was lief heute? Hab es ja heut nicht geschafft und mein Kumpel lag mit Fieber im Bett... Ich nehme an, die anderen 5 Ruten?!
Gibt es was zu beachten, wo ich nicht von selbst drauf gekommen wäre?


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Und, was lief heute? Hab es ja heut nicht geschafft und mein Kumpel lag mit Fieber im Bett... Ich nehme an, die anderen 5 Ruten?!
> Gibt es was zu beachten, wo ich nicht von selbst drauf gekommen wäre?



Nö. Nur, dass Fliegenfischen kein richtiges Angeln ist. Die Anekdote dazu war doppelt so lang wie die Erklärung der beiden Fliegenruten....

Am Dienstag wird dann selbst gebaut. 
Und Mittwoch nochmal. Statt, wie ursprünglich geplant, am Donnerstag.... Er hatte sich da irgendwie vertan. Erst Donnerstag, dann Mittwoch. Nach unseren Einsprüchen letze Woche zurück auf Donnerstag. Wogegen aber Gruppe zwei was auszusetzen hatte und er wieder zurück auf Mittwoch gewechselt hat. Was zu erneuten Protesten in unserer Gruppe führte. Dann wollte er nur schnell die Angeln zusammenlegen und dann den Hausmeister suchen, um den Termin wieder auf Donnerstag zu legen. Hat er aber vergessen. Also Mittwoch.

*facepalm*

Naja, noch zwei Mal.


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nä, wat hübsch... zum Glück kann ich Mittwochs nicht... Naja, zur Not muss ich ihn mal anrufen und "Privatstunden" nehmen, wenn ich das so nicht kompensiert bekomme.

Gibt es bei der Prüfung nur eine Fliegenrute? Hatte ich das richtig gesehen?

Auch, dass da kein Wirbel reinkommt, sondern dass mit Schlaufen verbunden wird?!


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weiß jemand wo man den fischereischein dann abholt ? Bin nämlich grad am Planen, ob ich es Samstag nach der prüfung noch schaffe diesen abzuholen mit dem Prüfungszeugnis, sofern ich bestehe natürlich


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber irgendwie lässt mich das iPhone keinen Post editieren:

Ja es gibt nur 1 Fliegenrute, aber 2 Rollen, jeweils mit schwimmender und sinkender Schnur. Dazu dann halt die passenden Köder (Nass- u. Trockenfliege).

verbunden wird das Fliegenvorfach mit der Hauptschnur via Schlaufenverbindung. Dabei schneidet das dünne Vorfach in die relativ Dicke Hauptschnur und sitzt so fest.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Micha El schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man den fischereischein dann abholt ? Bin nämlich grad am Planen, ob ich es Samstag nach der prüfung noch schaffe diesen abzuholen mit dem Prüfungszeugnis, sofern ich bestehe natürlich



Den bekommst du bei der Stadtverwaltung/Gemeinde. Perso, Prüfungszeugnis und Passbild mitnehmen. Allerdings sollte sich das an einem Samstag schwierig gestalten...
Fällt das Angeln am nächsten Wochenende wohl aus. 
 BTW: Bekommen wir das Prüfungszeugnis direkt ausgestellt, oder müssen wir da Wochen drauf warten, bis das per Post kommt? Hat da einer 'ne Ahnung?


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich meine rausgehört zu haben dass man das Zeugnis direkt nach der prüfung bekommt. Aber bin mir nicht sicher. 

Naja, ich habe um 9 Prüfung und wenn das nur ne Stunde oder 2 ght habe ich noch genug zeit um zum bürgeramt zu fahren  aber 
Zur Not wird es halt Donnerstag, da hat das bürgeramt bis 18 Uhr offen


----------



## Dikay

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi, 
Das Prüfzeugnis wird bei bestehen sofort ausgestellt, die haben alles vorbereitet und brauchen den Wisch nur noch unterzeichnen (so wars bei mir). Die Stadtverwaltung stellt den Fischereischein zum nächsten Werktag aus, jedoch mit ein bisschen überredungskunst und wenig Kundschaft, nachen die das auch direkt, dauert ja auch nur wenige Minuten. 
Achja, bei mir hat der 5 Jahres Fischereischein stolze 48 Euro gekostet. Nur zur info...


Gruß


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab um 8 Prüfung, aber Samstags kriegst Du nix mehr... Hab schon für Bornheim geschaut, das läuft nur unter der Woche. Ich mein, Bonn ist nicht anders...


----------



## Rantanplan_420

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Dikay schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Achja, bei mir hat der 5 Jahres Fischereischein stolze 48 Euro gekostet. Nur zur info...
> 
> 
> Gruß




Das kostet er immer#h 24€ davon sind Fischereiabgabe der Rest ist wieder mal abzocke vom Amt, fürn Lappen Papier mit (Foto welches man selbst bezahlt hat) und Stempel#d#d


----------



## Jonas1004

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

gestern hab ich es auch geschafft, war echt einfacher als ich es mir vorgestellt habe 

gruß Jonas


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wohl wahr. aber lieber 48 für 5 Jahre als 16 für ein Jahr... Wie das gerechnet wird hab ich noch nicht verstanden. Aber ich finds in Ordnung. (für den, der 5 Jahre kauft)


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wie ihr hattet Montags Prüfung?!? Na klasse... Und wir Samstag morgens um 8, wo alles zu hat... Rathaus, Stadthaus, Bäcker. 
Egal. Nächste Woche hab ich eh kaum Zeit, da kann ich dann am Do meinen Lappen holen und am Fr / Sa schön das erste mal raus *g*  :vik:


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Wie ihr hattet Montags Prüfung?!? Na klasse... Und wir Samstag morgens um 8, wo alles zu hat... Rathaus, Stadthaus, Bäcker.
> Egal. Nächste Woche hab ich eh kaum Zeit, da kann ich dann am Do meinen Lappen holen und am Fr / Sa schön das erste mal raus *g*  :vik:



Ich schätze mal, dass am übernächsten Wochenende überdurchschnittlich viele Angler im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis/Bonn zu sehen sein werden.....



Ach ja, Glückwunsch an alle, die schon bestanden haben!!! Ich habe gestern zum ersten Mal Zugang zum praktischen Teil gefunden... So langsam scheint's auch damit zu klappen. Na, wir werden es am Samstag ja sehen....


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, davon ist auszugehen...
Ich hatte auch nur gestern die Gelegenheit... Hatte heute och Termine... Bisschen bammel aber das gehört wohl dazu...

Viel Erfolg euch allen am Samstag und Glückwunsch an die, die schon bestanden haben!!


----------



## LdaRookie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey Leude,

wollte mich hier im Thread für den super Support bedanken!

Habe gestern meine Prüfung (fast) völlig problemlos bestanden und habe mich ausschließlich mit den Links und Informationen aus diesem Thread hier vorbereitet!

Habe meine Prüfung in Wesel gehabt und da ich zu dem Kreis keine ganz konkreten Informationen gefunden hatte und daher eine gewissen Unsicherheit über den genauen Ablauf der Prüfung doch noch übrig war, will ich das hier direkt mal zurückgeben:

Also *Ablauf Fischereiprüfung Kreis Wesel*:
Theorie: Standard... man füllt halt den Fragebogen aus (wenig überraschend |rolleyes ). 
Wenn alle fertig sind beginnt der praktische Teil, wobei immer 6 Teilnehmer zusammen in den Raum für die praktische Prüfung gerufen werden. (Wer in der theoretischen als erstes abgegeben hat, kommt bei der praktischen als erstes dran und das war dann auch gleich mal ich... :vik: ).

Dann kommt *als erstes* das Zusammenbauen der Ruten. Hier ziehen alle 6 Teilnehmer verdeckt eine Karte, auf der dann jeweils eine der möglichen Ruten drauf steht. In dem Raum ist dann ein "U" aus Tischen aufgebaut auf dem für jeden Prüfling je eine Gummimatte liegt, auf der der Prüfling dann die Teile zusammen hinlegen muss. (Also nix mit zusammenbauen, auch keine Knoten oder sonstwas! Nur Die einzelnen Teile zusammenlegen, beim heiligen Geschirr auf die Reihenfolge achten - Kescher, Zollstock, Schlagholz, Messer, Hakenlöser - und das war's!).

Wenn man das hat, kommen die Fische dran: Man zieht aus einer großen Box der Reihe nach die Tafeln und benennt sie und wenn man die ersten vier direkt richtig hat, ist auch schon wieder Schluß...

Und dann bekommt man sogar noch mal die Möglichkeit die zusammengelegten Teile der Rute zu prüfen. (Ich hatte die Fliegenrute, was ja echt mal ne super dankbare Aufgabe ist, und trotzdem meinte der auf einmal ich müsste mir das nochmal genau angucken... *schock, schwitz* WAT? Alles nochmal durchgegangen, alles da?! Was stimmt denn nicht... dann hat er sogar noch en tipp gegeben: "Was ist denn mit der Fliege? Ist doch ziemlich empfindlich oder?!" AAaahhh... kurz gegen die Stirn gehauen, den Plastik Hakenlöser gegen die Zange ausgetauscht... alles gut, Zeugnis bekommen.... :vik: )

Also wirklich ganz ganz easy! Ihr könnt euch auf jeden Fall perfekt mit den Materialien, die hier im Thread verlinkt werden vorbereiten! Und man braucht definitiv keinen Lehrgang zu machen! 

Ich werd jetzt eher schauen, dass ich einen netten Verein finde und da ein paar Leute, die mich in die Feinheiten einweisen und mit ans Wasser nehmen... Wenn btw. jemand im Kreis Wesel und Umgebung mal jemanden für ans Wasser sucht, sagt bescheid! 

So... danke nochmal! 

Und Petri! #h


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Falls noch jemand üben muss: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei fangplatz.de zwar eine Beschreibung zu einer praktischen Übung vorhanden ist, aber kein Zugang zu dieser bestanden hat. Hab mich mal fragend an die Betreiber gewendet und den Fehler gemeldet.
Gerade bekam ich die Antwort, dass der Fehler behoben wurde und man jetzt auch (wieder) den praktischen Teil üben kann!!!
Link oben rechts auf der fangplatz-Übungsseite!

Viel Erfolg morgen!!!


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Siehste, ich wusste doch, ich hab das irgendwo gesehen... Werd mir das heut abend noch ein Stündchen rein tuen und dann Heija.

Bendent, dass morgen die Kennedy Brücke (Innenstadt) gegen 11 wegen ner Demo gesperrt wird...


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Yeah! 1 Fehler in der Theorie, Praxis Fehlerfrei, somit klarer Fall von  BARSCHALARM!!  Do 5 Jahres schein holen und dann los 

 Glückwunsch an alle anderen, die auch bestanden haben.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Yeah! 1 Fehler in der Theorie, Praxis Fehlerfrei, somit klarer Fall von  BARSCHALARM!!  Do 5 Jahres schein holen und dann los
> 
> Glückwunsch an alle anderen, die auch bestanden haben.



Hey, Glückwunsch! 
Ich sah mich leider gezwungen, den Prüfungsbogen nach vier Minuten mit 0 Fehlern abzugeben und als erster in den praktischen Teil zu gehen.... Sechs Fische fehlerfrei erkannt und Forellenrute (trocken)  *DANKE!!!* schnell zusammengelegt. Besten Dank, alles richtig, Glückwunsch, Petri Heil.

Erster rein, erster raus, alles richtig. :vik:

So, genug (selbst) gefeiert...  Jetzt ist Angel-Shopping angesagt und Montag morgen um acht stehe ich im Rheinbacher Bürgerbüro. Mal sehen, wenn das Wetter so bleibt.... :q

Fazit: Die Prüfung ist kein Hexenwerk. Theorie kann man bis zum Erbrechen üben, die Fische sind auch erlernbar. Auch wenn die Fischkarten bei der Prüfung reichlich ausgeblichen sind und man bei dem ein oder anderen Fisch doch noch mal genau hinschauen muss. Vor dem praktischen Teil hatte ich den meisten Respekt, war aber entspannter als in der Theorie. Und die Herren Prüfer waren durch die Bank weg freundlich.

Also, bis demnächst an irgendeinem Gewässer! Petri Heil!


----------



## Totto84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, wir hatten ja direkt nach der Prüfung kurz miteinenader gesprochen... Echt, armer Kerl.  Wollte jetzt am WE auf Zander gehen, kurz in den Kalender geschaut: Grml... Schonzeit am April... Nu muss ein neuer Plan her...


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Totto84 schrieb:


> Ja, wir hatten ja direkt nach der Prüfung kurz miteinenader gesprochen... Echt, armer Kerl.  Wollte jetzt am WE auf Zander gehen, kurz in den Kalender geschaut: Grml... Schonzeit am April... Nu muss ein neuer Plan her...



Ich hatte eigentlich auch vorgehabt, heute mal meine neuen Ruten zu testen. Aber bei dem Mist Nieselregen hab ich's dann doch sein gelassen. Mal schauen, vielleicht morgen früh mal in den Adenauer Forellenpuff hinter der Müllumladestation.


----------



## Paul98

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab Mittwoch um 8 Uhr Prüfung.
Im Übungsheft steht das Aal schohnmaß 35cm hat aber eigentlich hat er in NRW 50cm|kopfkrat
Beim Angeln mit lebendem Ködeerfisch steht da nur mit spezieller Erlaubnis, aber in echt garnicht|kopfkrat
Weiß wer die richtige Lösung??
Wenn nicht mach ich es miit einem kleinem vermerk#c


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

aal hat 50cm.

und als antwort steht doch da, wenn die untere fischereibehörde das angeln mit lebenden köfis erlaubt, darf man es, was gibt es denn daran nicht zu verstehen.

kreuz doch einfach die richtige antwort an, mehr wird doch gar nicht verlangt.

wie bei der führerscheinprüfung halt, man kann sich über sinn und unsinn streiten, letztendlich ist die sinnige antwort falsch, wenn der musterbogen sagt dass die unsinnige richtig ist.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jo Aal hat 50cm. Keine andere Antwort ist richtig.
Da hilft auch keine Randbemerkung.

Und zum lebenden Köderfisch brauchste, wie schon erwähnt, Genehmigung der unteren Behörde.
Die bekommt aber so gut wie keiner.

Auch hier hilft keine Randbemerkung, also mach es so wie Micha es geschrieben hat. Einfach ankreuzen, bestehen und dann angeln gehen 

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Paul98

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Antworten dann werde ich es auch so machen
Eigentlich dürfte nichts mehr schief gen , so dass ich dann gleich zum Heringsangeln kann


----------



## Micha El

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

viel glück bei deiner prüfung, berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## carpgirl1308

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Huhu, will die Prüfug im Mai machen. Wie habt ihr dafür gelernt und wo habt ihr die nötigen Lektüren und den Fragenkatalog her? Will den Kurs nicht machen da ich das zeitlich nicht schaffe. In der Praxis wird das kein Problem da mein Freund schon lange angelt und ich von ihm das Wichtigste weis aber die Theorie macht mir Sorgen. Abegesehen davon soll es eine Überraschung sein dass ich den Schein mache und er darf das nicht mitbekommen... HILFE!!!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Versuchs mal auf fangplatz.de
oder meiner Meinung nach besser:
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg


----------



## Mayo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

oder du holst dir das buch dazu aus dem buchhandel. 
ist ein rotes mit gelber schrift "fischereiprüfung"
kostet 15 euro und ist alles drin

ebay und amazon haben es auch - teilweise neu, teilweise gebraucht und günstiger ;-)

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## rg1970

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

besorg dir das lehrgangsheft und die fischkarten. beides reines auswendig lernen. aber der praxisteil wird schwierig ohne kurs. du musst verschiedene rutenkonfigurationen beherrschen, d.h. montieren koennen.auf den zielfisch abgestimmte rute, rolle schnur usw.nach kursteilnahme war das aber auch kein problem.


----------



## Paul98

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab die Prüfung am Mittwochmorgen mit 0 Fehlern bestanden:vik:
Und konnte Gestern und Heute schon sehr erfolgreich auf Hering angeln :q


----------



## ode1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

... also mir hat die frau vom bürgerbüro gesagt, dass man nur die Utensilien zusammenlegen muss bei der praxis ...


----------



## rg1970

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

wenn du die utensilien kennst, dann kannst du auch montieren.


----------



## Thiwol

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin,

weiß jemand ob man in Siegburg die Montagen "montieren" , oder nur alles zusammenlegen muss.


----------



## Der-Graf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also letztes Jahr war die Ansage noch: "In Bonn reicht zusammenlegen, in Siegburg muss zusammengebaut werden." Ich denke, da wird sich nicht viel dran geändert haben...


----------



## rg1970

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

liegt teilweise auch an den räumlichen begebenheiten. bei uns (deckenhöhe nicht ganz 2 meter) wäre montieren unmöglich gewesen, da man in dem kleinem raum immer zu mehreren geprüft wurde.


----------



## kevinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Liebe Ex Prüflinge und Prüflinge...
Ich werde am Freitag meine Sportfischereiprüfung in Bottrop machen.. leider konnte ich beruflich nicht an einem Lehrgang teilnehmen. Habe die Fragen im Internet und mit der Moritzsoftware gepauckt.
Ich habe da allerdings noch eine kleine unklarheit.
Bei dem zusammenstellen der Ruten A1 Leichte Stipprute und A3 Karpfenrute soll kein Wirbel oder ein Wirbel verwendet werden?

Habe Schiss das ich wegen nem Wirbel da durchrassel..

Wäre nett wenn mir kurz geholfen wird danke


----------



## rg1970

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Beide ohne Wirbel, laut meinen letztjährigen Unterlagen. Aber nur wegen Wirbel ja oder nein wirst du nicht durchfallen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## kevinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super Danke! 
Dann werde ich diese beiden Ruten Ohne Wirbel hinlegen falls ich sie bekomme =)


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



carpgirl1308 schrieb:


> Huhu, will die Prüfug im Mai machen. Wie habt ihr dafür gelernt und wo habt ihr die nötigen Lektüren und den Fragenkatalog her? Will den Kurs nicht machen da ich das zeitlich nicht schaffe. In der Praxis wird das kein Problem da mein Freund schon lange angelt und ich von ihm das Wichtigste weis aber die Theorie macht mir Sorgen. Abegesehen davon soll es eine Überraschung sein dass ich den Schein mache und er darf das nicht mitbekommen... HILFE!!!



Wie hanzz schon schrieb, auf fangplatz.de kostenlos anmelden und büffeln. Dort kann man auch den praktischen Teil üben. Ist aber ohne Bezug zum Material schwieriger. Da ist der Kurs schon sehr hilfreich.

Die Theorie sollte das kleinere Problem sein, da du die Fragen und Antworten bis zum erbrechen üben kannst.

Und zu meiner Angelei ein kleines Zwischenupdate:

Den Forellenweiher hatte ich ganz für mich alleine. Trotz satten Fischen und schlechtem Wetter sechs schöne Portionsforellen gefangen. Danach meinen Osterurlaub auf dem Campingplatz an der Mosel verbracht. Quasi vom Vorzelt aus angeln können...
Ausbeute: 10 Grundeln..... :r


----------



## Janis123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo ich hab vor dieses Jahr den Fischereischein zu machen.
Was muss ich dafür tun und was für Kosten kommen auf mich zu?
Gruß Janis


----------



## Ralö

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe heute Morgen erfolgreich meine Prüfung in Oberhausen abgelegt. |supergri

Zur Vorbereitung habe ich den offiziellen Vorbereitungskurs besucht, da es mir doch sehr vor dem praktischen Teil graute.

Zum Kurs kann ich nur sagen, dass man wirklich 1a auf die Prüfung eingestellt wurde. Auch ohne jegliches Grundwissen hatte man nach Abschluss alles, insbesondere auch den praktischen Teil, drauf.

Auch meine Frau, die vorher nichts mit Angeln zu tun hatte, hat alles verstanden und auch locker bestanden.

Zu den Kosten 75 Euro Kurs + 50 Euro Prüfung; dann noch mal 48 Euro für den 5 Jahres Fischereischein und halt entsprechendes für die Erlaubnisscheine.
* 
Zur Prüfung:
* 
Theorethischer Teil:
 
Halt die 60 Fragen runterrasseln und fertig.
 
Praktischer Teil:

Man wurde jeweils zu sechst in den Saal gerufen und der Vorsitzende erklärte den weiteren Ablauf.

Als erstes wurden nun die Fischbilder abgefragt. Sobald man vier richtig hatte, war auch das schon bestanden.

Darauf folgte dann die Montage, vor der ich zu Beginn den größten Respekt hatte.

Dazu musste man eine der zehn möglichen verdeckt ziehen und wurde einem von zehn Tischen zugeordnet.

Ich habe die A2 Schwingspitze gezogen.

Für die Montage hatte man nun freie Hand: sprich die Prüfer haben sich zurückgehalten und man konnte erst mal alles in Ruhe zusammensuchen und auf dem Tisch platzieren, ohne dass man sich ständig beobachtet gefühlt hat.

Als nächstes musste dann auch zusammengebaut werden. Nach dem Zusammenbau einmal kurz vorgezeigt, abgenickt und ohne Fehler bestanden 

Insgesamt wurde die Prüfung sehr stressfrei gehalten und das Prüfungskomitee war sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend.

Den Fischereischein gabs dann anschließend beim Amt auch sofort zum Mitnehmen


----------



## Janis123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!!
Danke für die Infos.
Wann und wo sind die Kurse bzw. die Prüfungen in Mönchengladbach Neuss und nähere Umgebung? 
Gruß Janis


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Janis123 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!!
> Danke für die Infos.
> Wann und wo sind die Kurse bzw. die Prüfungen in Mönchengladbach Neuss und nähere Umgebung?
> Gruß Janis



Kommt darauf an, wo du wohnst, bzw. den Kurs machen willst.
Schau mal hier: http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=13
da findest du weitere Infos in den einzelnen Bezirken. 

Für die Prüfung üben kannst du unter fangplatz.de

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## hunter_vie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So auch ich habe morgen Prüfung.
Hier in viersen gehts für mich um 9uhr los.

Bis auf die fischerkennung binn ich eigtl. sehr sicher.

Wünscht mir glck ich werde morgen berichten.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hunter_vie schrieb:


> So auch ich habe morgen Prüfung.
> Hier in viersen gehts für mich um 9uhr los.
> 
> Bis auf die fischerkennung binn ich eigtl. sehr sicher.
> 
> Wünscht mir glck ich werde morgen berichten.



Dann mal alles Gute!


----------



## bema64

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Allen Prüflingen viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung


----------



## hunter_vie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So danke an alle die die Daumen gedrückt haben.

Habe bestanden :vik::vik::vik:
und war direkt am Wasser bis heute, deshalb auch erst die späte Meldung hier ;-)


----------



## Angelfisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

[Edit: Hat sich erledigt  ]

LG

Angelfisch


----------



## Nathie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin neu hier und blutige Anfängerin. Mein Mann und ich möchten den Fischereischein machen. Wir üben schon fleissig im Internet und machen immer weniger Fehler. 
Das Problem aber, insbesondere bei mir, sind die praktischen Fragen. Ich habe von den Ruten mit Vorfach oder ohne und die zig Knoten, keine Ahnung. 
Ist es daher ratsam einen Vorbereitungskurs zu belegen?!? Dieser kostet aber auch 100€ pro Person, da mein Mann wegen seiner Arbeit nicht anders kann - geht's nur am Wochenende. 
Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?!? Ich habe hier so einige gelesen, die so wie wir- aus Duisburg- kommen. Vielleicht findet sich jemand, der uns helfen könnte?!?
Bin über jede Idee dankbar 
Lg
Nathie


----------



## GeissbockTobi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo an alle Petrijünger,

ich habe Ende Juni Prüfung in Köln und habe ein paar Fragen und ich hoffe sehr, dass sie ihr sie mir beantworten könnt. Ich weiß sonst nämlich nicht, wie ich das machen soll .

1. Wie kann man Aal- und Hechtrute (Spin) auseinanderhalten? Beide sind im gleichen Längenbereich und bei beiden steht im Netz, dass sie 40-80 Gramm Wurfgewicht haben. Steht bei der Hechtrute Spin drauf oder haben sie unterschiedliche Spitzen?

2. Welche Knoten muss man können? Muss man bei Rute 1 und 3 wirklich ohne Wirbel montieren und das Vorfach an Hauptschnur knoten. Welchen Knoten nimmt man? Wie macht man das wenn das Vorfach bereits eine Schlaufe hat?

3. Muss man bei Grundbleien einfach eine Kunststoffperle vor den Wirbel machen?

4. Welchen Knoten braucht man für die Fliegenrute um Vorfach an Hauptschnur zu machen und wie befestigt man die Fliege?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Nathie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich bin neu hier und blutige Anfängerin. Mein Mann und ich möchten den Fischereischein machen. Wir üben schon fleissig im Internet und machen immer weniger Fehler.
> Das Problem aber, insbesondere bei mir, sind die praktischen Fragen. Ich habe von den Ruten mit Vorfach oder ohne und die zig Knoten, keine Ahnung.
> Ist es daher ratsam einen Vorbereitungskurs zu belegen?!? Dieser kostet aber auch 100€ pro Person, da mein Mann wegen seiner Arbeit nicht anders kann - geht's nur am Wochenende.
> Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?!? Ich habe hier so einige gelesen, die so wie wir- aus Duisburg- kommen. Vielleicht findet sich jemand, der uns helfen könnte?!?
> Bin über jede Idee dankbar
> Lg
> Nathie


Problem ist nicht die Theorie sondern die praxis, auch wenn in der Prüfung so ziemlich nichts verlangt wird, so ist es ohne jegliches Wissen schwierig für einen Anfänger das überhaupt zu verstehen. Wenn Ihr einen Angler kennt der Euch was zeigen kann das würde Euch definitiv weiterhelfen.


----------



## Ralö

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,


@ Nathie

Ich war mit meinem Vorbereitungskurs in Oberhausen sehr zufrieden und kann ihn nur empfehlen.

Du musst deinen Kurs / Prüfung ja auch nicht zwingend in deiner Heimatstadt machen.

Kann jetzt auch nur für OB sprechen. Da war der Kurs immerhin schon mal 25€ günstiger als bei dir.

Und Anwesenheitspflicht bestand auch nicht. Sprich, wenn dein Männe mal nicht kann, kannst du ihm alles anschließend erklären oder nur einer von euch besucht den Kurs.


----------



## Pippa

*Intensiv-Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung für 29 €*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hat Groupon ein interessantes Angebot für alle Neuangler:

Für 29,-/eine Person bzw. 39,-/2 Personen kann man in Köln oder Euskirchen den nach meinem Kenntnisstand nun notwendigen Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung absolvieren. 

Das Angebot endet allerdings heute um 0 Uhr.

Hier der Link: http://www.groupon.de/deals/koeln-special/Fishing-King/7059112?nlp=&CID=DE_CRM_1_0_0_171&a=1737


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Pippa schrieb:


> ...nach meinem Kenntnisstand nun notwendigen Lehrgang...


 
Keine Sorge, mit Sicherheit nicht in NRW. Wenn es aber mal so weit sein sollte, empfehlen sich seriöse Angebote. Dieses scheint sich ja eher an Schwarzangler zu richten: 



"...An nur drei Tagen die perfekte Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung absolvieren

Alles Wissenswerte von der richtigen Rute bis zum erfolgsversprechenden Köder
Zander und Aal, Karpfen und Hecht - Wie fängt man was am besten
Das Fischerprüfungszeugnis wird direkt nach bestandener Prüfung ausgehändigt
*Mit der offiziellen Angelerlaubnis hohe Geldstrafen fürs Schwarzangeln vermeiden*..."
Außerdem wird hier ein direkter zeitlicher Zusammenhang zwischen Kurs nach Terminvereinbarung und Prüfung suggeriert. Tatsächlich wird man auch in Köln und Euskirchen wohl nur zwei mal im Jahr zur Prüfung gehen können. Vonwegen "Im Schnelldurchgang zum Angelschein"...


----------



## Schmale

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey,

ich habe vor dieses Jahr auch noch einen Angelschein zu machen. Wie lang dauert denn circa dieser Vorbereitungslehrgang?


mfg


----------



## Staxx78

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem Ich meine Freundin einige mal mit zum angeln genommen habe, will sie auch eine Angelschein machen. Weiß jemand, wann die nächste Prüfung in Euskirchen abgenommen wird?


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Staxx78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Nachdem Ich meine Freundin einige mal mit zum angeln genommen habe, will sie auch eine Angelschein machen. Weiß jemand, wann die nächste Prüfung in Euskirchen abgenommen wird?



Ruf am besten bei der unteren Fischereibehörde in Euskirchen an und frag nach. Im Netz sind keine Termine zu finden. Kontaktdaten findest du unter kreis-euskirchen.de.
Aber ich denke, dass im September wieder eine Prüfung stattfindet. Falls EU nichts geplant hat, schau, ob du von der unteren Fischereibehörde eine Ausnahmegenehmigung bekommst und mach die Prüfung in Bonn.
Gemünd wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Möglichkeit. In wie weit das möglich ist, musst du nachfragen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## yellowred

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey Leute,

hab am 03.07  meine Prüfung in im Rhein Kreis Neuss. Hat jemand Erfahrung was die Prüfungen hier angeht? Knoten und richtiges Zusammenbauen sind vorausgesetzt? Oder reicht zusammenlegen? Vielen Dank.


----------



## wrasor

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hi yellowred,

ich hoffe da kommen noch ein paar antworten zusammen, hab nämlich ein tag vor dir prüfung in gv 
grüße wrasor


----------



## mgoe

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bin am 03.07. auch dabei (Rhein Kreis Neuss). Für Info's und Tipp's ebenfalls dankbar.


----------



## Sweetdevil1801

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das mit den Angln würd mich auch interssieren, bin am 03.07 auch mit am Start und konnte berufsbedingt den kompletten praxisteil im kurs nicht besuchen... jmd tipps zur praktischen Prüfung? Knoten und wenn ja welche? glg


----------



## Raven1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hiho,

habe morgen um 08:30 meine Prüfung , gibt es noch jemanden der morgen zur Prüfung nach Düsseldorf muss ? Es findet in einer Gaststätte statt. 

Hab schon bisschen Angst , obwohl ich eig alles kann und keine Probleme habe . Ein Blackout kann man aber immer mal haben |uhoh:

Ich hoffe das es dort ein bisschen lockerer zur Sache geht 

Die Nachprüfung findet 2 Tage später am 02.07  statt....was mich irgendwie wundert, denn ich habe mein Seminar in Köln gemacht und die haben die Nachprüfung 3 Monate später. Wieso wir in Düsseldorf 2 Tage später, ist ja voll unfair HaHa ?

Habe gehört das man die Rute in Düsseldorf aufjedenfall zusammenbauen muss . Ein Knoten muss man vorweisen. Wird ja meistens der Clinchknoten sein außer man zieht die Schwingspitzenrute .  Aber die Knoten sind ja kein Prob ... Und die Ruten selber sind auch unverwechselbar. Denn die Fliegenrolle passt z.B nur an die Fliegenrute . Und auf der Pilkrute steht ganz fett " Pilk " drauf   . Wir haben nämlich genau mit dem Satz Ruten geübt die zur Prüfung in NRW verwendet werden.  Die Karpfenrute ist z.B grün und selbst da steht " Carp " drauf .  Ansonstne reicht es einfach das Wurfgewicht zu lernen .


LG


Martin


----------



## Raven1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

BESTANDEN :vik:


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Raven1991 schrieb:


> BESTANDEN :vik:



Glückwunsch! 
Und jetzt: AB ANS WASSER, ABER FLOTT!!! 

:q:q:q


----------



## Raven1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke dir =) 

Leider kann ich erst morgen Angeln weil das Bezirksamt Samstags geschlossen hat und ich den Lappen dort abholen muss. #t


An alle die noch die Prüfung vor sich haben. 
Es ist wircklich kein Problem wenn man die Fische , Die Ruten und die Theorie Fragen etwas gelernt hat. 

Die Prüfer in Düsseldorf waren sehr nett und haben sogar bei jemanden den Loop Knoten für die Fliegenrute gebunden, weil den nicht alle gelernt haben , ich habe in Köln mein Seminar gemacht und wir mussten den Loop  Knoten auch nicht lernen. Habe aber sowieso die Rute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen gezogen :q. 

Das nervige sind nur die Wartezeiten nach der Theorie. Musste 3 Stunden warten obwohl ich unter den ersten 15 von 40 war die als erstes abgegeben haben. Je schneller ihr abgebt desto eher kommt ihr mit dem praktischen Teil dran!

Im Großem und ganzen , eine wircklich leichte Prüfung wenn man sich vorbereitet hat !!

An Alle die noch ran müssen Viel Erfolg und Petri für die Zukunft!



LG


Martin


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Raven1991 schrieb:


> Danke dir =)
> 
> An alle die noch die Prüfung vor sich haben.
> Es ist wircklich kein Problem wenn man die Fische , Die Ruten und die Theorie Fragen etwas gelernt hat.
> 
> Ist das nicht bei jeder Prüfung so ? Früher war es jedenfalls - kann sich aber mitlerweile geändert haben.
> 
> Die Prüfer in Düsseldorf waren sehr nett und haben sogar bei jemanden den Loop Knoten für die Fliegenrute gebunden, weil den nicht alle gelernt haben
> 
> warum wurde er denn erst verlangt ?
> 
> Im Großem und ganzen , eine wircklich leichte Prüfung wenn man sich vorbereitet hat !!
> 
> Die dem Landesverband wieder jede Menge Geld eingebracht hat ...
> 
> An Alle die noch ran müssen Viel Erfolg und Petri für die Zukunft!
> 
> 
> 
> LG
> 
> 
> Martin


 
*Wünsche ich dir auch, denn wenn in NRW die Novellierung des Jagt und Fischereigesetzes so durchkommt wie geplant, wird es für dich / euch ein sehr kurzes Anglerleben werden ....*
*Falls du mir nich glaubst :*
http://www.pro-jagd-nrw.de/app/download/5785482450/921_bund_positionen-jagd.pdf
*setze denn einfach für das Wort Jagd - Fischerei ein und statt Wildtiere nehme Fischarten ...*


----------



## Raven1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ist das nicht bei jeder Prüfung so ? Früher war es jedenfalls - kann sich aber mitlerweile geändert haben.

Ja ist jedenfalls in NRW so , mehr wird nicht verlangt. Noch mehr würde ich auch schon wieder für übertrieben halten. Wollte damit nur sagen ,das man es sehr leicht haben wird in der Prüfung,  wenn man sich vorher mit den Fragen etc auseinandergesetzt hat.

warum wurde er denn erst verlangt ?

Weil die Leute beim Seminar in Düsseldorf gesagt gekriegt haben das sie den Knoten können müssen, Die Prüflinge haben auch vorher im Seminar den Knoten geübt. Normal macht man ja die Prüfung dort , wo man das Seminar hatte. Bei mir war es aber durch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung anderst. Seminar in Köln und Prüfung in Düsseldorf. Uns wurde in Köln gesagt das dieser Loop Knoten vormontiert ist und wir den nicht brauchen, was ich natürlich nicht verstehe denn ich dachte die Prüfung in NRW ist überall gleich. Trotzdem gab es unterschiede wie auch bei der Pilkrute zum Fang von Dorschen. Wir in Köln haben gesagt bekommen wir sollen die 19,4KG Stationnärrolle montieren . Gestern bei der Prüfung in Düsseldorf sah ich dann , das eine Multirolle auf dem Tisch lag!! Dann wurde mir gesagt das man die Multi für die Dorsch Rute benötigt. 


Die dem Landesverband wieder jede Menge Geld eingebracht hat ...

Das ist Deutschland.... 


*Wünsche ich dir auch, denn wenn in NRW die Novellierung des Jagt und  Fischereigesetzes so durchkommt wie geplant, wird es für dich / euch ein  sehr kurzes Anglerleben werden ....

*
wie meinst du das ? erklär mir das genauer =)LG


Martin


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

http://www.pro-jagd-nrw.de/app/download/5785482450/921_bund_positionen-jagd.pdf

setze für das Wort Jagt - Fischerei ein und für Wildarten nehme Fischarten - 
ansonsten lese auch diesen Poost :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=244216
ab Seite 5 ...


----------



## wrasor

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auch bestanden  

Hatte ja in Grevenbroich meine Prüfung und ich muss wirklich sagen es war relativ einfach sofern man sich vorbereitet hat. (ich habe an keinem Kurs teilgenommen, sondern mich mit einem Buch und einer DVD vorbereitet)

Theoretischer Teil waren die 60 fragen (muss man glaub ich nicht
mehr viel zu schreiben.)
Im praktischen Teil musste man ja die 6 Fische bestimmen wobei man selbst ziehen konnte welche (vorteil: auf der Rückseite standen die Nummern, welche mit denen von den lern Karten übereinstimmten 
Als letztes wurde man dann reingerufen um eine Angel (in meinem Falle vom Prüfer vorgegeben) zusammen zu stellen. Mit mir waren übrigens noch 4 andere gleichzeitig drin und mussten basteln
Der Prüfer war übrigens sehr nett und wie ich mitbekommen habe hat er auch über kleine Fehler hinweg gesehen, bzw Hilfestellung geleistet  
Alles in allem sehr gut gelaufen und einfacher als gedacht 
Grüße wrasor


----------



## yellowred

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey ich war gestern auch in Grevenbroich und habe auch bestanden  Nervös war ich natürlich trotzdem, da ich an den Lehrgängen nicht teilgenommen hatte und mich komplett über das Internet selbst vorbereitet habe. Die Theorie wurden natürlich easy   bestanden, bei der Zusammenlegung der Ruten hatte ich schon mehr Schiss, da ich bisher nur Handleinen im Türkei Urlaub genutzt habe . Zum Glück sollte ich die Hecht-Spinnrute zusammenlegen, was mir dann auch gelang. Der Prüfer hat mich zappeln lassen, aber es hatte alles seine Richtigkeit , wobei man hinzufügen muss, dass die beiden sehr sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit waren. 2 Prüflinge sind leider ohne Zeugnis nach Hause gegangen. Naja jetzt gehts erstmal in die Online Shops und hoffentlich am WE in den Ddorfer Hafen . Glückwunsch jedenfalls!


----------



## mgoe

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,

ich hatte gestern auch Prüfung. Hatte mit der Barschrute Glück. Alles Gut verlaufen und auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs bestanden. Hab mir die letzte Woche jeden Abend das Zeug eingehämmert.

Hmm. hab garnicht mehr mitbekommen, das wer nicht bestanden hat. Bin aber nach der Zeugnisvergabe (zum Glück einer der Ersten, dadurch wenig Wartezeit) direkt ab Richtung Heimat.

Hab schon gedacht ich verpasse noch was, aber mit Zeugnis in der Hand konnte ja nichts mehr kommen. |kopfkrat


----------



## esekiel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

bin 33 Jahre und habe seit ich 17 war nicht mehr geangelt.
Früher habe ich bei Kumpels mitgeangelt und vorher mit Jugendfischereischein.
Glaubt ihr das ich die Prüfung ohne lehrgang machen kann?
Komme aus Krefeld
gruß
michael


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

das beste ist , wenn du hier lernst

http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/serv...training-lernen-nrw/pruefung-nrw-theorie.html

Bin auch auf der seite am lernen.

Oder hier
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung

das einzige was ich da nicht verstehe ist die ruten montage.

wenn du es dir ausdruckst , hast du bei der ruten montage so komische zahlen. 0-1-3 etc. keine ahnung für was die gut sein sollen.


vielleicht kann es mir ja einer erklären.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Infamous schrieb:


> das beste ist , wenn du hier lernst
> 
> http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/serv...training-lernen-nrw/pruefung-nrw-theorie.html
> 
> Bin auch auf der seite am lernen.
> 
> Oder hier
> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung
> 
> das einzige was ich da nicht verstehe ist die ruten montage.
> 
> wenn du es dir ausdruckst , hast du bei der ruten montage so komische zahlen. 0-1-3 etc. keine ahnung für was die gut sein sollen.
> 
> 
> vielleicht kann es mir ja einer erklären.



1 die Rute
2 die Rolle
3 die Schnur
usw....
Also: z.B. Prüfungsaufgabe A1. Stellen Sie eine beringte leichte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen.

Und jetzt musst du den ganzen Kram auswendig lernen.
Du brauchst (für die Prüfung, nicht für die Praxis.... ) erst die richtige Rute, also Punkt 1. Hier suchst du dir aus den sechs zur Verfügung stehenden Ruten (Warum sechs? Weil die Fliegenrute für A7 und A8 die gleiche ist) die Teleskoprute mit WG bis 20 g und einer Länge 4-7 m raus. Dann die kleine Stationärrolle (Punkt 2), die passende Schnur (Punkt 3) usw.
Wichtig ist immer, und das würde ich zuerst rauslegen (hab gehört, dass manche Prüfer danebenstehen und darauf bestehen), das Totmachzeug, also die Schritte Messen - betäuben - töten - Haken lösen. Das musst du am See ja auch zuerst rauslegen, bevor du angelst....

Mein Kurs hat mich überzeugt, dass der einzig sinnvolle Teil der Praxisteil ist, da wir mit den original Prüfungsgeräten geübt haben. So kannst du dir die Gerätschaften in Ruhe ansehen und einprägen. Und da habe ich mir, weil einfacher, die Ruten z.B. an Hand der Farben gemerkt.... Oder andere Merkmale. Die Karpfenrute hieß z.B. Carp blababla., also eine Karpfenrute. Der Rest, wie WG und Länge, waren somit für die Prüfung unwichtig. 
Geht natürlich nur, wenn du die Dinger auch so in der Prüfung hast....
Alles andere habe ich mir auf Fangplatz angeeignet. 
Ach ja, die Fischkarten, die es beim Kurs zu erwerben gab, waren noch praktisch. Die Niete rausgebohrt, Karten gemischt und immer wieder gelernt.
Ergebnis: Fragebogen nach drei Minuten abgegeben, Fische innerhalb von Sekunden runtergerattert, Rute (musste nur hingelegt und nicht montiert werden) A7 in wenigen Minuten schön auf den Tisch sortiert und dem Prüfer fein aufgezählt.
Erster rein, erster raus. Null Fehler, dankeschön.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Die Prüfung hat kaum was mit der späteren Praxis zu tun und du musst dich nur hinsetzen und den Kram büffeln, bis er an den Ohren rauskommt. Wenn du auf fangplatz.de die Fragen immer wieder und wieder durchgehst und die kpl. Prüfung immer wieder mit Null Fehlern machst, brauchst du die Fragen in der Prüfung fast schon nicht mehr zu lesen, weil du an den möglichen Antworten schon die richtige erkennst....

BTW: Beim Fangplatz kannst du auch die Praxis üben! Schau mal rein!


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Margarelon schrieb:


> 1 die Rute
> 2 die Rolle
> 3 die Schnur
> usw....
> Also: z.B. Prüfungsaufgabe A1. Stellen Sie eine beringte leichte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen und das weitere notwendige Zubehör waidgerecht zusammen.
> 
> Und jetzt musst du den ganzen Kram auswendig lernen.
> Du brauchst (für die Prüfung, nicht für die Praxis.... ) erst die richtige Rute, also Punkt 1. Hier suchst du dir aus den sechs zur Verfügung stehenden Ruten (Warum sechs? Weil die Fliegenrute für A7 und A8 die gleiche ist) die Teleskoprute mit WG bis 20 g und einer Länge 4-7 m raus. Dann die kleine Stationärrolle (Punkt 2), die passende Schnur (Punkt 3) usw.
> Wichtig ist immer, und das würde ich zuerst rauslegen (hab gehört, dass manche Prüfer danebenstehen und darauf bestehen), das Totmachzeug, also die Schritte Messen - betäuben - töten - Haken lösen. Das musst du am See ja auch zuerst rauslegen, bevor du angelst....
> 
> Mein Kurs hat mich überzeugt, dass der einzig sinnvolle Teil der Praxisteil ist, da wir mit den original Prüfungsgeräten geübt haben. So kannst du dir die Gerätschaften in Ruhe ansehen und einprägen. Und da habe ich mir, weil einfacher, die Ruten z.B. an Hand der Farben gemerkt.... Oder andere Merkmale. Die Karpfenrute hieß z.B. Carp blababla., also eine Karpfenrute. Der Rest, wie WG und Länge, waren somit für die Prüfung unwichtig.
> Geht natürlich nur, wenn du die Dinger auch so in der Prüfung hast....
> Alles andere habe ich mir auf Fangplatz angeeignet.
> Ach ja, die Fischkarten, die es beim Kurs zu erwerben gab, waren noch praktisch. Die Niete rausgebohrt, Karten gemischt und immer wieder gelernt.
> Ergebnis: Fragebogen nach drei Minuten abgegeben, Fische innerhalb von Sekunden runtergerattert, Rute (musste nur hingelegt und nicht montiert werden) A7 in wenigen Minuten schön auf den Tisch sortiert und dem Prüfer fein aufgezählt.
> Erster rein, erster raus. Null Fehler, dankeschön.
> 
> Mein persönliches Fazit: Die Prüfung hat kaum was mit der späteren Praxis zu tun und du musst dich nur hinsetzen und den Kram büffeln, bis er an den Ohren rauskommt. Wenn du auf fangplatz.de die Fragen immer wieder und wieder durchgehst und die kpl. Prüfung immer wieder mit Null Fehlern machst, brauchst du die Fragen in der Prüfung fast schon nicht mehr zu lesen, weil du an den möglichen Antworten schon die richtige erkennst....
> 
> BTW: Beim Fangplatz kannst du auch die Praxis üben! Schau mal rein!





Also ich bin schon am lernen. Fangplatz ist ja schon gut,aber das mit den Ruten zusammenbau dort ist nicht gerade hilfreich. man hat zu wenig Auswahl.

Alleine schon bei den posen.

da kann man keine Gramm arten wählen sondern nur pose ...


deswegen werde ich mich bei einem Lehrgang anmelden wo die nur den Ruten zusammenbau  lernen.


Also das mit den Zahlen  habe ich jetzt auch raus gefunden. die zahlen bedeuten die punktzahl die vergeben wird bei der prüfung.


Also beim lernen nicht drauf achten.

0-1-3 , 0-1 , 0-2 sind die punkte die vergeben werden.

danke nochmal von hier aus an Herrn Heitmann von asv


----------



## deiver

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jemand noch einen guten Link der Fischkarten.

Danke


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auf fangplatz registrieren und fischkarten lernen 

oder hier runterladen , ausdrucken und lernen

http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html


----------



## esekiel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

erstmal danke für die tips.

welche Knoten muss man eigentlich bei der Prüfung können?

ich kenne nur den,wo man die Schnur 6-7mal umdreht und dann am wirbel durchzieht.Der standard halt.

wenn die mehr abfragen bin ich aufgeschmissen.
hat hier jemand erfahrung mit den prüfern in krefeld?

ansonsten muss man ja nur ein bißchen auswendig lernen.

gruß


----------



## sec

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also Knoten gucken die nicht unbedingt drauf, hab damals auch nur den Standard-Clinch-Knoten gebraucht. Wär aber gut auch noch einen Schlaufenknoten draufzuhaben, wie z.B. die Chirurgenschlaufe und sich die Schlaufenverbindung mal anzusehen, falls man die Fliegenrute zusammenbauen muss.
Knoten kann man sich gut auf youtube angucken, d.h. wie die gebunden werden.


----------



## HelifaX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen 

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit im Kreis Recklinghausen seine Prüfung abgelegt? Will mich im November dran wagen ohne Vorbereitungskurs, also nur online lernen.

Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Toto1980

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Is wohl auch von Kreis zu Kreis unterschiedlich,
im Kreis Unna brauchten wir keine Knoten, haben nur die Ruten+Zubehör hingelegt, mehr wollten die gar nicht.


----------



## Mistkerl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

bin Neuling hier im Forum und möchte im kommenden Monat auch meine Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs machen. Werde ich zur Prüfung zugelassen auch wenn ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht habe? (Wohnort Aachen). Habe gelesen das zu manchen Prüfungen ein Nachweis erbracht werden muss (Stempel und Unterschrift des Kursleiters). Ist das wirklich so?

Danke schonmal.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Eljot

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,
also ich habe im letzten Jahr mit meiner Tochter zusammen die Prüfung gemacht und da hat niemand nach einer Bescheinigung gefragt.
Weiß allerdings nicht wie das in anderen Kreisen ist....
Ich würde aber jedem den Lehrgang empfehlen, macht das lernen leichter, vorallem wenn man die Ruten vorher schon in der Hand gehabt hat.
Ausserdem hat es ne Menge Spass gebracht.
Gruß, Eljot


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Der Kurs ist in NRW keine gesetzliche Pflicht!(anders als in anderen Bundesländern!).

Insofern ist die Teilnahme am Kurs auch nicht obligatorisch, um zur Prüfung "zugelassen" zu werden!

In der Regel erfolgt die Anmeldung zur Prüfung bei der zust. Fischereibehörde - dafür gibt es Fristen & es werden Gebühren fällig - dafür, dass man die Gebühr entrichtet hat & sich pünktlich angemeldet hat, gibt es eine Quittung!

MfG,


PS:

Alle Fragen rund um die Prüfung sollte die für Euch zust. Fischereibehörde beantworten können - Anruf genügt!
Ernie


----------



## Mistkerl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Morgen,

ich habe alles geklärt. Konnte noch bei einem Kurs bei mir in der Nähe einspringen. Dieses Jahr gibt es in NRW noch keine Lehrgangpflicht. Ab dem kommdenen Jahr soll sich das aber ändern sagte man mir. Dann ist ein Kurs Pflicht. Ich bin nun echt froh beim Kurs dabei zu sein um auch alle Ruten einmal in der Hand gehabt zu haben.

vg
jens


----------



## kevinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Mistkerl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin Neuling hier im Forum und möchte im kommenden Monat auch meine Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs machen. Werde ich zur Prüfung zugelassen auch wenn ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht habe? (Wohnort Aachen). Habe gelesen das zu manchen Prüfungen ein Nachweis erbracht werden muss (Stempel und Unterschrift des Kursleiters). Ist das wirklich so?
> 
> Danke schonmal.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Jens




Hallo Jens,
Ich habe damals auch ohne Lehrgang die Prüfung gemacht.
Ich bin ins Bürgerbüro gegangen und habe gesagt ich möchte mich zur Sportfischereiprüfung Anmelden.
Da war eine Gebühr von 50 euro fällig.
Hast du diese Bezahlt, bekommst du eine Quittung die du aufbewaren solltest. Ein paar Tage später bekommst du Post von der Fischereibehörde mit den Notwendigen fakten.
Wann und Wo du zur Prüfung erscheinen musst und was du mitbringen musst. Bei mir war es nur ein Ausweis.
Hast du die Prüfung bestanden bekommst du ein Prüfungszeugniss. Mit dem Zeugniss + Personalausweis + Lichtbild und je nach dem ob du dein Schein für 1 Jahr Gültig haben möchtest 16 euro oder für 5 Jahre 48 euro gehst du dann zum Sitz der Unteren Fischereibehörde.
Den Schein stellen sie dir innerhalb von ein paar Minuten aus.
Wichtig ist das du dich schnell Anmeldest den Nächsten Monat ist schon die Prüfung!!!

Viel Glück!:m


----------



## Sharpo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



kevinho schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> Ich habe damals auch ohne Lehrgang die Prüfung gemacht.
> Ich bin ins Bürgerbüro gegangen und habe gesagt ich möchte mich zur Sportfischereiprüfung Anmelden.
> Da war eine Gebühr von 50 euro fällig.
> Hast du diese Bezahlt, bekommst du eine Quittung die du aufbewaren solltest. Ein paar Tage später bekommst du Post von der Fischereibehörde mit den Notwendigen fakten.
> Wann und Wo du zur Prüfung erscheinen musst und was du mitbringen musst. Bei mir war es nur ein Ausweis.
> Hast du die Prüfung bestanden bekommst du ein Prüfungszeugniss. Mit dem Zeugniss + Personalausweis + Lichtbild und je nach dem ob du dein Schein für 1 Jahr Gültig haben möchtest 16 euro oder für 5 Jahre 48 euro gehst du dann zum Sitz der Unteren Fischereibehörde.
> Den Schein stellen sie dir innerhalb von ein paar Minuten aus.
> Wichtig ist das du dich schnell Anmeldest den Nächsten Monat ist schon die Prüfung!!!
> 
> Viel Glück!:m



http://www.essen.de/de/Rathaus/Aemter/Ordner_32/Fischerpruefung.html

Keine Pflicht!


----------



## Hexelschneider

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Teilnahme an einem Lehrgang ist keine Pflicht.
Habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten ohne Lehrgang nich bestanden haben. Zur Prüfung bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde sind Personalausweis und die Quituung für die Prüfungsgebühr vor zulegen. 
MfG u. Petri Heil
Hexelschneider


----------



## cyprinusbarbus

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In NRW besteht keine Pflicht zur Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs !
Zur Durchfallquote : Da werden wohl die meisten am praktischen Teil scheitern..... und nicht deshalb, weil sie keine Ahnung haben , sondern weil die Gerätezusammenstellungen in der Prüfung sowas von überholt sind , das nicht mal mehr Opa Krause mit dem als angemessen empfundenen Gerät seinem Zielfisch nachstellen würde !!!!!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## kevinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Sharpo schrieb:


> http://www.essen.de/de/Rathaus/Aemter/Ordner_32/Fischerpruefung.html
> 
> Keine Pflicht!




Glaube du hast was Verwechselt ^^ habe nirgends geschrieben das irgendwas Pflicht ist =):vik:


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> In NRW besteht keine Pflicht zur Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs !
> Zur Durchfallquote : Da werden wohl die meisten am praktischen Teil scheitern..... und nicht deshalb, weil sie keine Ahnung haben , sondern weil die Gerätezusammenstellungen in der Prüfung sowas von überholt sind , das nicht mal mehr Opa Krause mit dem als angemessen empfundenen Gerät seinem Zielfisch nachstellen würde !!!!!!
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Doch, weil sie keine Ahnung haben.... Keine Ahnung von dem Mist, den du in der Prüfung zusammenbauen sollst... 
Da meine bessere Hälfte in unserem Holland-Urlaub Gefallen an meinem Hobby gefunden hat, büffelt sie gerade für die Prüfung im nächsten Monat! #6
Meine Prüfung war ja erst letztes Jahr, deshalb habe ich noch alle Unterlagen, die sie jetzt nutzen kann. Und da ich mir die verwendeten Geräte genau angesehen und alle wichtigen Merkmale auf Karten notiert habe, braucht sie den praktischen Teil des Kurses (hoffentlich) auch nicht. Den theoretischen Teil hätte ich mir nämlich damals auch schenken können, da ich alles bereits vorher online gelernt hatte.

Wäre interessant, die Daten mal mit jemandem abzugleichen, der gerade den Kurs in Bonn/Rhein-Sieg-Kreis macht.


----------



## Hexelschneider

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> In NRW besteht keine Pflicht zur Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungskurs !
> Zur Durchfallquote : Da werden wohl die meisten am praktischen Teil scheitern..... und nicht deshalb, weil sie keine Ahnung haben , sondern weil die Gerätezusammenstellungen in der Prüfung sowas von überholt sind , das nicht mal mehr Opa Krause mit dem als angemessen empfundenen Gerät seinem Zielfisch nachstellen würde !!!!!!
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die meisten bei der Erkennung der Fische auf den Bildern durchfallen. Die Gerätezusammenstellung ist leider vorgegeben. Hoffe es gibt bald eine Prüfungsordnung, die modernes Gerät berücksichtigt.


----------



## Hack-E. Peter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zur Fischerprüfung am 05.11.2012 in GV angemeldet.
Zulassung steht zwar noch aus, aber ich gehe mal davon aus.

Wer hat kürzlich in GV die Prüfung abgelegt und möcht kurz beschreiben was bezüglich Rutenmontage dort verlangt wird.

Muss man da nur die Sachen hinlegen, oder auch zusammen bauen --mit Knoten u.sw.?

Würde mich freuen!
Rolf


----------



## Toto1980

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wird sich wohl noch nichts geändert haben, musste nur legen 2003. Mein Kumpel letztes Jahr auch nur. Der hat auch nur 4 Stunden Unterricht mitgemacht und ist erfolgreich durch die Prüfung gekommen. Fischkarten lernen und Ruten legen + Zubehör ,wobei die rüstigen Prüfer bei uns in Unna auch noch mal gefragt haben, ob man auch wirklich die richtige Rolle genommen hat, wollen ja auch nicht das einer durchfällt.


----------



## Hack-E. Peter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen Dank für die beruhigenden Worte, aber--

Theorie und Artenkunde sind echt kein Thema.

Die Ruten machen mir ein bischen Sorgen. Kann ja sein, dass ich auch diese im Schlaf aufsagen kann, aber woran erkenne ich in der Praxis was das Richtige ist#c.
Gibt es vielleicht brauchbare Bilder (oder ähnlich) auf denen ich mir das mal ansehen kann was da in Grevenbroich auf dem Tisch liegt.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## kevinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wir kamen rein und haben dann erstmal 6 fischkarten gezogen ... dann wurden uns die ruten zugeteilt. Bin dann mit dem Prüfer zum Tisch und er hat mir die karten gezeigt.
Die prüfer waren echt spitze man konnte mit den auch paar Späße abziehen zb fragte er mich woher ich weiß das das die Flunder ist, hab den dann Trocken gesagt weil es der einzigste Platte fisch in den Karten ist..

Dann zu den Ruten hatte die Schwingspitzrute..
Ebend alles hingelegt ...
Dann Fragte er mich ob ich wirklich sicher sei sagte ich ja und habe dann auch mit voller punktzahl bestanden..
Am Besten nicht aufgerägt sein einfach kommen lassen =)

Viel Glück


----------



## Hexelschneider

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Ruten ganz genau anschauen. Es steht meistens auf der Rute um was für eine Rute es sich handelt. Z.B. Spinnrute, oder Pilkrute u.s.w. Also genau hinschauen. Bei der Fliegenrute auf die richtige Schnur achten (Nass o. Trocken)
MfG u. Petri Heil


----------



## Hack-E. Peter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke an euch!

Ich glaub ich mach mir da viel zuviel Kopp drum.
Hab ja auch noch 3 Wochen zum Üben.

Danke!
Rolf


----------



## FishAndChips

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

Ich hab am Samstag meine Prüfung und lerne gerade die Zusammenstellung der Ruten vom praktischen Teil auswendig: http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung
Da steht ja oft dran: Wirbel entfällt und in Klammern steht dann dort doch einer. Daraus schließe ich, das der Wirbel nur dran gemacht werden KANN und nicht MUSS. Wenn ich dem am Samstag die Rute zusammenstelle, soll ich dem einfach auch einen Wirbel hinlegen ?
Und wie erkenne ich, welche Rute für was geeignet ist ? Wie unterscheide ich zum Beispiel eine beringte leichte Angelrute von einer Karpfenrute ?

Ach und wenn ich schon dabei bin: Muss man bei der Prüfung auch die Köder wissen ?


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Unterschiede erkennst Du am WG und, die Köder sind auch Pflicht, was nutzt eine Rute ohne Köder, ich glaub das waren Pappkarten mit den Köderbezeichnungen. Bei den Wirbeln, wenn ich keine rotierenden Köder habe, dann kann ich auch auf den Wirbel verzichten und eine Schlaufenmontage verwenden aber, nimm den Wirbel mit, da gibt es keinen Spielraum für Interpretationen. Wichtiger sind z. B. die Rollen. Rolle falsch heißt auch sofort Schnur falsch, also schon 2 Fehler mit einem Teil.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo FishAndChips!​ 
Habe selbst vor gar nicht langer Zeit die Prüfung in BN abgelegt. War vorher in einem sehr guten (ja, das gibt es) Vorbereitungskurs. Habe damals aus dem Gedächtnis ein Skript zu den verschiedenen Anforderungen in Bezug auf das in der Prüfung vorhandene Material angefertigt - und zwar so, dass man sich nicht mit konkreten WG-Angaben, Schnurstärken und Hakengrößen, usw. rumärgern muss. Natürlich werden auch Fragen, ob mit oder ohne Wirbel, was zusätzlicher Wirbel am Stahlvorfach bedeutet, etc. beantwortet​ 
Gebe ich gerne gegen PN mit einer gültigen Mailadresse weiter. Alles natürlich ohne Gewähr! ​ 
Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## FishAndChips

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wichtiger sind z. B. die Rollen. Rolle falsch heißt auch sofort Schnur falsch, also schon 2 Fehler mit einem Teil.



Okay, dann nehme ich die Wirbel jedes mal dazu, aber wie erkenne ich denn die Schnurstärke, an der Rolle ? Ich hab das jetzt so verstanden, dass die Schnur schon auf der Rolle drauf ist, oder doch nicht ? 


Beispiel: Beim Karpfen und Barsch angeln verwendet man bei beidem die selbe Rolle aber ganz andere Schnurstärken.


----------



## lausi97

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



FishAndChips schrieb:


> Okay, dann nehme ich die Wirbel jedes mal dazu,




Würd ich nicht tun,mir ist mal jemand durchgefallen,weil er den Wirbel bei der Karpfenrute zugelegt hatte(war zwar nicht der einzige Fehler,aber wenn das nicht gewesen wär: bestanden!)

|wavey:lausi


----------



## kevinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Hallo FishAndChips!​
> Habe selbst vor gar nicht langer Zeit die Prüfung in BN abgelegt. War vorher in einem sehr guten (ja, das gibt es) Vorbereitungskurs. Habe damals aus dem Gedächtnis ein Skript zu den verschiedenen Anforderungen in Bezug auf das in der Prüfung vorhandene Material angefertigt - und zwar so, dass man sich nicht mit konkreten WG-Angaben, Schnurstärken und Hakengrößen, usw. rumärgern muss. Natürlich werden auch Fragen, ob mit oder ohne Wirbel, was zusätzlicher Wirbel am Stahlvorfach bedeutet, etc. beantwortet​
> Gebe ich gerne gegen PN mit einer gültigen Mailadresse weiter. Alles natürlich ohne Gewähr! ​
> Gruß,
> Anglero



Hey.. Bei mir Waren aufkleber auf der Rolle aber es lagen auch noch die jeweiligen Spulen der schnur mit dabei 
mach dir kein kopf


----------



## kulfon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,
bin neu hier und finde es einfach super hier. Viele Tipps und Anregungen.

Hab mich für die Prüfung am 1.12.2012 in Düsseldorf angemeldet, ohne Vorbereitungskurs. Scheint wohl schon schön voll zu sein, da obwohl der Anmeldeschluss am 6.11.2012 erst ist. Wird keine Anmeldung mehr angenommen wie mir ein Arbeitskollege mitteilte , der sich noch anmelden wollte.
Hab paar Unterlagen von nen Kollegen der vor circa 2 Jahren seine Prüfung abgelegt hat und im Vorbereitungskurs war.
Und eine tolle App für Android Telefone hat leider 4,99€ gekostet aber scheint ganz gut zu sein.
Bei der Anmeldung sagte der Prüfer nur das er Erfahrung damit gemacht hat, dass viele die kein Vorbereitungskurs mitmachen es nicht in 15min schaffen die Angelruten zusammen zu bauen. 
Als Tipp gab er mir mit , die Wurfgewichte , Längen und Schnurtragkraft auswendig zu lernen, da die an jeder Angelrute und Rolle mit einen Aufkleber befestigt sind.

Naja dann jetzt mal schön lernen...

Einzige Sorge ist der Angelruten zusammenbau, aber denke wird machbar sein...
Gruß


----------



## olli783

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht tun,mir ist mal jemand durchgefallen,weil er den Wirbel bei der Karpfenrute zugelegt hatte(war zwar nicht der einzige Fehler,aber wenn das nicht gewesen wär: bestanden!)
> 
> |wavey:lausi


 
Konnte er denn Begründen warum er den Wirbel dazugelegt hat?


----------



## lausi97

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



olli783 schrieb:


> Konnte er denn Begründen warum er den Wirbel dazugelegt hat?




weil ich ihm/dem ganzen Kurs gesagt habe,das es nicht grundlegend falsch(sagt dem Prüfer gehört eigentlich nicht dabei,würd aber einen verwenden) ist,was bei denn anderen 150 Prüflingen von mir(in den Jahren davor) nie ein prob.war!Aber die Prüfer sind/waren in unserem Bereich hier 75+.


----------



## FishAndChips

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Okay, und wenn man keinen Wirbel mit dazu nimmt, wie befestigt man den Haken an der Schnur ? Einfach ein Haken ohne Vorfach nehmen und das dann direkt an die Hauptschnur ? Und Gummi-Stopper für Blei und Pose ? 

Das mit dem Schnur erkennen hat sich geklärt, jemand aus Bonn sagte mir, das bei uns auch Aufkleber drauf seien.


----------



## lausi97

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



FishAndChips schrieb:


> Okay, und wenn man keinen Wirbel mit dazu nimmt, wie befestigt man den Haken an der Schnur ? Einfach ein Haken ohne Vorfach nehmen und das dann direkt an die Hauptschnur ?




Jap,oder halt ne Schlaufenverbindung!


----------



## FishAndChips

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen dank, ich bin zuversichtlich die Prüfung zu bestehen  Ich werde berichten. Hab trotzdem etwas Bammel xD 
Moren um 9 Uhr gehts los


----------



## FishAndChips

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab bestanden  Zwar knapp, weil ich einen blöden Fehler gemacht habe... Sollte Fliegenrute(nass) machen und hab die trockene Fliegenrolle/-schnur genommen, aber hauptsache ich habs bestanden


----------



## base84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weiß jemand wie die praktische in Unna abläuft? Müssen die Komponenten dort nur zusammengelegt oder auch zusammengebaut werden?

Edit: Seh grad dass n paar Seiten zuvor schon geschrieben wurde dass dort scheinbar nur zusammengelegt wird. Damit wär die Frage wohl geklärt.


----------



## Dustin99

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,
muss man eigentlich alle Knotenarten können oder reicht das wenn man eine kann?
Bzw. fordern die Prüfer spezielle Knoten?

Grüße


----------



## Mac69

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nabend,



FishAndChips schrieb:


> Ich hab bestanden  Zwar knapp, weil ich einen blöden Fehler gemacht habe... Sollte Fliegenrute(nass) machen und hab die trockene Fliegenrolle/-schnur genommen, aber hauptsache ich habs bestanden


 
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!!

Willkommen im "Club" ;-)


Mac


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



FishAndChips schrieb:


> Ich hab bestanden  Zwar knapp, weil ich einen blöden Fehler gemacht habe... Sollte Fliegenrute(nass) machen und hab die trockene Fliegenrolle/-schnur genommen, aber hauptsache ich habs bestanden


 
Hehe, und das trotz der perfekten Beschreibung... 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Nixfangdasein!

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## FishAndChips

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 

Danke euch  im Januar geht's los  blöd gemacht mit dieser Kalender Jahr Regelung. 

@Dustin99 ich musste gar keine können, aber solltest du zusammen bauen müssen dann solltest du zumindest die können, zu denen dir am Anfang dieses Threads geraten werden. Die sind doch nicht schwer  wenn du dazu keine Lust hast oder dir das zu Stressig ist dann lern zumindest den Clinchknoten.


----------



## Dustin99

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mal eine Frage zur Rutenzusammenstellung "Spinnrute für den Fang eines Hechtes"

Da würde ich sagen Haken entfällt, da am Kunstköder.
Köder auch nur Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner, Twister - ohne Köderfisch.

Allerdings stehen im Internet dazu verschiedene Antworten..

z.B. bei fangplatz.de
Haken	
Deine Antwort:	Kein Haken
Richtige Antwort:	Nur bei totem Köderfisch
Köder	
Deine Antwort:	Blinker, Spinner, Twister, Wobbler
Richtige Antwort:	Blinker, Spinner, Twister, Wobbler bzw. toter Köderfisch


Was ist nun richtig?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Dustin99 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Rutenzusammenstellung "Spinnrute für den Fang eines Hechtes"
> 
> Da würde ich sagen Haken entfällt, da am Kunstköder.
> Köder auch nur Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner, Twister - ohne Köderfisch.
> 
> Allerdings stehen im Internet dazu verschiedene Antworten..
> 
> z.B. bei fangplatz.de
> Haken
> Deine Antwort:    Kein Haken
> Richtige Antwort:    Nur bei totem Köderfisch
> Köder
> Deine Antwort:    Blinker, Spinner, Twister, Wobbler
> Richtige Antwort:    Blinker, Spinner, Twister, Wobbler bzw. toter Köderfisch
> 
> 
> Was ist nun richtig?


 
Da Du Dich in der Prüfung für einen Köder entscheiden musst, ist es eigentlich egal. Nimm den klassischen Blinker und alles wird gut. Hauptsache zwei zusätzliche Wirbel am Stahlvorfach (das längste, das Du dort finden kannst), egal, wieviele Wirbel bereits am Stahlvorfach vormontiert sind. Dazu gebrauchst Du noch den Clinchknoten zum Befestigen des Stahlvorfachs an der Hauptschnur, usw...


----------



## FishAndChips

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Viel Glück morgen, Dustin, berichte uns, ob du bestanden hast


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Da Du Dich in der Prüfung für einen Köder entscheiden musst, ist es eigentlich egal. Nimm den klassischen Blinker und alles wird gut. Hauptsache zwei zusätzliche Wirbel am Stahlvorfach (das längste, das Du dort finden kannst), egal, wieviele Wirbel bereits am Stahlvorfach vormontiert sind. Dazu gebrauchst Du noch den Clinchknoten zum Befestigen des Stahlvorfachs an der Hauptschnur, usw...



Darf man mal fragen warum 2 extra wirbel?

mache auch demnächst mein schein und ich habe es eigentlich so gelernt, das ein wirbel reicht. Hauptschnur-wirbel-Stahlvorfach-Köder.Weil am stahlvorfach is ja eh ein Karabiner für den köder dran.

ist das etwa falsch was ich sage?


----------



## hanzz

Um Schnurdrall bei wirbelden Ködern zu verhindern und weils verlangt wird. Also auf jeden Fall "zwei Wirbel am Stahlvorfach" benennen.

Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler,Twister/Gufi. Toter Köderfisch.

P.S.: In meiner Prüfung konnte ich mich nicht für einen Köder entscheiden, alle mussten benannt werden.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Infamous schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen warum 2 extra wirbel?
> 
> mache auch demnächst mein schein und ich habe es eigentlich so gelernt, das ein wirbel reicht. Hauptschnur-wirbel-Stahlvorfach-Köder.Weil am stahlvorfach is ja eh ein Karabiner für den köder dran.
> 
> ist das etwa falsch was ich sage?


 
In erster Linie ist der Grund, dass es in der Prüfung so verlangt wird . 

Nach der Prüfung, am Wasser reicht mir persönlich auch der am Stahlvorfach verbaute Wirbel, falls vorhanden.


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

mmhhh. Gut zu wissen. bin bei einem Vorbereitungslehrgang und da wurde nicht drauf hingewiesen.Also überall wo ein stahl vorfach benutzt wird, muss ich 2 wirbel oder karabiner auswählen.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Genau. An jedes Ende einen weiteren Wirbel, egal wie das Stahlvorfach vorkonfiguriert ist. Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass extra Wirbel schon dran sind, von einem Prüfling vorher. Aber auch wenn letztlich drei an jedem Ende hängen, würde es seinen Zweck erfüllen. Desweiteren muss man sich beim Lernen für den praktischen Teil nicht unbedingt mit den unterschiedlichen Längen der Stahlvorfächer aufhalten, sondern einfach das längste vorhandene nehmen.


----------



## piratefish

*Fischerprüfung NRW Dortmund 2012*

Ich habe heute in Dortmund die Fischerprüfung bestanden.

In der praktischen Prüfung mussten die benötigten Teile *nur gezeigt* werden. Ein Zusammenbau wurde nicht gefordert. Die Ruten tragen Aufkleber mit Nummern, die den Aufgabennummern 1 bis 10 auf den Aufgabenkarten entsprechen.

Einen Kurs habe ich nicht besucht. Die Prüfung ist allein mit den amtlichen Fischkarten und Lernhilfen aus dem Internet zu bewältigen.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW Dortmund 2012*



piratefish schrieb:


> Ich habe heute in Dortmund die Fischerprüfung bestanden.
> 
> In der praktischen Prüfung mussten die benötigten Teile *nur gezeigt* werden. Ein Zusammenbau wurde nicht gefordert. Die Ruten tragen Aufkleber mit Nummern, die den Aufgabennummern 1 bis 10 auf den Aufgabenkarten entsprechen.
> 
> Einen Kurs habe ich nicht besucht. Die Prüfung ist allein mit den amtlichen Fischkarten und Lernhilfen aus dem Internet zu bewältigen.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Willkommen hier im Forum!


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ist sicherlich nett gemeint, aber:

1. Man darf auch in NRW die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang ablegen - Lehrgang hier also freiwillig und gar nicht mal sooo teuer.

2. Ein Prüfungszeugnis wird in NRW nicht anerkannt, wenn es in einem anderen BL bei gleichzeitigem Wohnsitz in NRW erworben wurde.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Danke für die info . Wusste ich nicht , deshalb hatte ich ja auch gebeten vorher Nachzufragen. Bei den Meisten Bundesländern gehts aber.Ausserden kommt es drauf an was man unter teuer versteht . Für mich mit nicht einmal 1000 euro netto im monat sind Lehrgangsgebüren von 200-300 Euro schon ganz schönheftig. Ist aber nichts zu anderen wenn ich am Silokanal mit Leuten rede und die mir was von bis zu 1000 euro erzählen dann sind natürlich 300 recht günstig.



Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört,das jemand 1000 geschweige 300 Euro für einen Lehrgang bezahlen musste.bei ums kostet der Lehrgang 75 Euro mit den lehrmaterial


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ...Bei den Meisten Bundesländern gehts aber.Ausserden kommt es drauf an was man unter teuer versteht ...


 
Auch ersteres bezweifel ich ehrlich gesagt. Ich weiß nur von den Berlinern, die den Prüfungstourismus nach BB akzeptieren. Ich würde auch davon abraten, so etwas ungeprüft gleich in mehrere Threads zu stellen. Wird in Foren ja grundsätzlich nicht so gerne gesehen ;-)

Was ist teuer? Passt eben auch nicht so gut in diesen Thread. Zumal in NRW eben keine Lehrgangspflicht besteht. 

Wer aber freiwillig einen besuchen möchte, ist in BN mit ca. 60 Euro dabei (z.B. etwa 15 Stunden verteilt auf drei Samstage oder mehrere Abende in der Woche).


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dann seit ihr bei euch aber echt günstig. Finde ich gut. War aber auch nicht böse oder Hinterhältig gemeint. Ich weiss aber auch was geht. Wie gesagt nicht übel nehmen. Hamburger , Berliner und noch etliche Touristen aus den Alten Ländern kommen und machen auch während ihres Urlaubs die prüfung . Da aber hier scheinbar ein gut gemeinter Tip nicht gern gesehen wird werde ich meine einträge ihr in diesem Treadlöschen.:r


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ...War aber auch nicht böse oder Hinterhältig gemeint. Ich weiss aber auch was geht. Wie gesagt nicht übel nehmen. Hamburger , Berliner und noch etliche Touristen aus den Alten Ländern kommen und machen auch während ihres Urlaubs die prüfung . Da aber hier scheinbar ein gut gemeinter Tip nicht gern gesehen wird werde ich meine einträge ihr in diesem Treadlöschen.:r


 
Bin jetzt etwas irritiert, dass Du das so persönlich nimmst. War doch bisher alles ganz sachlich.
Take it easy!


----------



## piratefish

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW Dortmund 2012*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Willkommen hier im Forum!


Vielen Dank! Ich hab die Information über die praktische Prüfung hier gleich mal reingestellt, weil ich selbst über die Prügung in Dortmund keine Informationen finden konnte und ich deshalb auch etwas nervös war, was sich letztlich als unbegründet herausgestellt hat.


----------



## Hack-E. Peter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW Grevenbroich*

Petri Heil,

Prüfung ist bestanden:vik:.

Theorie und Artenkunde waren, wie erwartet, kein Thema.
Bei der Praktischen hatte ich ein wenig kalte Füße, aber so schlimm war's dann auch nicht.
Die Geräte und das Zubehör mussten nur auf einen Tisch gelegt werden.
Knoten waren nicht gefragt und die Schnurbelastungsangaben waren auf den bereits gefüllten Spulen der Rollen per Aufkleber aufgebracht. Freundliche Hilfe gab es zudem.

Nochmals vielen Dank an euch für die beruhigenden Worte.
Von meiner Seite geht es also auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs. Dazu vielen Dank an die fleißigen Programmierer von fangplatz.de, den ASV Nienborg-Dinkel, amhaken.eu und http://de.scribd.com/doc/63636150/FischKarNRW.

So, jetzt Fischereischein und Rheinschein besorgen und Anfängerglück genießen (oder auch nicht |gr.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW Grevenbroich*



Hack-E. Peter schrieb:


> ...So, jetzt Fischereischein und Rheinschein besorgen und Anfängerglück genießen...


 
Glückwunsch! Denk aber dran, dass der Jahreserlaubnisschein nur bis zum 31.12. gültig ist...

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Hack-E. Peter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für den Hinweis,

toller Trick --gelten die Dinger auch für's Kalenderjahr!?|gr:
Mal sehen wie ich das deichseln kann.
Wenn ich überlege, dass ein 3-Tagesschein das ca. 36fache des Jahresscheins kostet dann krieg ich das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
Dann sind 34 Ocken für den Rest des Jahres ein echtes Schnäppchen!

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielleicht suchst Du Dir für den Rest des Jahres tagesscheinweise andere interessante Gewässer. Der Rhein ist gerade bei Neulingen nicht besonders motivierend. Dazu kommt, dass man es viel seltener ans Wasser schafft, als man sich vornimmt ;-)


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@ Anglero . Alles ok. Hatte nur wiedergegeben was ich so in Gesprächen mit anderen Gehört hatte , was mir so erzählt wurde. Also das mit dem Tausender hatte ich nur einmal gehört und es auch für etwas übertrieben gehalten . Aber mit 200-300 Eus ist man in Sachsen-Anhalt wohl dabei. Ich wollt halt nur Ärger vermeiden und habe deshalb meine Beiträge gelöscht. Nicht das sich nachher einer darauf berufen will und so. Aber das mit dem Anerkennen ist wohl auch von Landkreis zu Landkreis und von Sachbearbeiter zu Sachbearbeiter unterschiedlich. Wie mit den Armeeführerscheinen. Bei mir zu Hause gings nicht, hatte mich dann an meinem Dienstort angemeldet und siehe da, es ging.:g


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW Grevenbroich*



Hack-E. Peter schrieb:


> Petri Heil,
> 
> Prüfung ist bestanden:vik:.
> 
> Theorie und Artenkunde waren, wie erwartet, kein Thema.
> Bei der Praktischen hatte ich ein wenig kalte Füße, aber so schlimm war's dann auch nicht.
> Die Geräte und das Zubehör mussten nur auf einen Tisch gelegt werden.
> Knoten waren nicht gefragt und die Schnurbelastungsangaben waren auf den bereits gefüllten Spulen der Rollen per Aufkleber aufgebracht. Freundliche Hilfe gab es zudem.
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank an euch für die beruhigenden Worte.
> Von meiner Seite geht es also auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs. Dazu vielen Dank an die fleißigen Programmierer von fangplatz.de, den ASV Nienborg-Dinkel, amhaken.eu und http://de.scribd.com/doc/63636150/FischKarNRW.
> 
> So, jetzt Fischereischein und Rheinschein besorgen und Anfängerglück genießen (oder auch nicht |gr.
> 
> Gruß Rolf


 

Ebenfalls meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch . Ist doch nach dem Vögeln das beste Hobby welches Mann haben kann. Ist ja echt schön bei euch am Rhein jedenfalls an den Meisten Ecken . Bei uns an der Havel ist es auch echt zu empfehlen , auch wenn es bei uns mit dem Raubfischangeln etwas Doof ist . Nur ausgwählte strecken und da müssen halt alle rauf , wer den fischern nicht in da Arsch kriechen möchte für eine Sondergenehmigung.


----------



## liebebibi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

manusskript
hallo habe nächste woche prüfung und würde gerne dein angebot wahrnehmen das du das skript weitergeben würdest. ich bedanke mich schonmalimvoraus. liebe grüße birgitt

birgittcharlyn@aol.com


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

´Liest zufällig jemand mit, der 2011 oder 2012 die Prüfung in Siegburg gemacht hat?
Wie sieht das aus? Ruten zusammenbauen oder -legen?

Meine Frau hat Ende des Monats Prüfung und wollte das gerne vorher wissen...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

2011: in Bonn zusammenlegen, in Siegburg zusammenbauen mit Bremsprobe.
Falls Interesse an Prüfungsskript -> PN

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## base84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Heut die Prüfung in Unna gehabt. Mit 0 Fehlern in allen 3 Bereichen bestanden *freu* .
Hatte erst echt Panik vor der Rutenzusammenstellung da ich keinen Vorbereitungskurs mitgemacht habe. Hab dann die Fliegenrute(trocken) gezogen, war jedoch kein Problem. Hab zwar erst das Fliegenvorfach nicht gefunden, da ich nicht gesehen habe dass die Packungen mit den Vorfächern beschriftet sind, aber nachdem ich das dann entdeckt habe wars natürlich offensichtlich. Naja fast. bei den Fliegenvorfächern wurde das "trocken" bzw. "nass" verklebt damit mans nicht lesen kann, jedoch hat die Schrift durchgeschimmert, ansonsten hätte ich wohl zwischen beiden raten müssen.

Ansonsten nochmal ne aktuelle Bestätigung(hät ja sein können dass sich in den letzten Jahren was verändert hat): Die Ruten bzw. das Zubehör müssen in Unna nur aufn Tisch gelegt werden. Kein Zusammenbau, keine Knoten.


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So ich habe jetzt auch meinen schein.Gleich gehts erstmal ab zum Kanal.

in 5 Minuten habe ich die 60 fragen durchgearbeitet und abgegeben.

Dann wurde nach dem Alphabet aufgerufen , wobei bei Z begonnen wurde.

Dann hieß es fischkarten.Die ersten 4 sofort erkannt und ab zu den Rutenkarten.

Also ziehen wir einfach mal die Vorletzte und es war die Karpfenrute
Aufbauen musste man die tele Ruten nicht.Also alles hingelegt und ab nach Hause.

Man kann den auch locker ohne vorbereitungslehrgang schaffen(wenn man Ahnung von den Montagen hat)


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



base84 schrieb:


> ...bei den Fliegenvorfächern wurde das "trocken" bzw. "nass" verklebt damit mans nicht lesen kann...


 
Glückwunsch!

Wie unterscheidet man denn die Vorfächer, wenn die Bezeichnungen nicht erkennbar sind und man keinen Eimer mit Wasser dabei hat? Denke, dass da etwas nicht regulär war. Ist schließlich keine Rateveranstaltung. Normalerweise sind die Verpackungen gekennzeichnet, z.B. sinking, floating, s, f, usw... Wenn nicht, Prüfer darauf hinweisen. 

Die Fliegenschnüre kann man in der Regel auch ohne Beschriftung auseinanderhalten. 



Infamous schrieb:


> ...die Karpfenrute...wenn man Ahnung von den Montagen hat...


 
Vielleicht würde der eine oder andere gerne daran teilhaben und erfahren, wo genau Du die Prüfung abgelegt hast und ob bei der Karpfen-Montage z.B. der "umstrittene" Wirbel gefordert wurde, oder nicht. Eine Beschreibung der kompletten Montage sollte doch drin sein, für die, die da nach Dir kommen...

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Wie unterscheidet man denn die Vorfächer, wenn die Bezeichnungen nicht erkennbar sind und man keinen Eimer mit Wasser dabei hat? Denke, dass da etwas nicht regulär war. Ist schließlich keine Rateveranstaltung. Normalerweise sind die Verpackungen gekennzeichnet, z.B. sinking, floating, s, f, usw... Wenn nicht, Prüfer darauf hinweisen.
> 
> Die Fliegenschnüre kann man in der Regel auch ohne Beschriftung auseinanderhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht würde der eine oder andere gerne daran teilhaben und erfahren, wo genau Du die Prüfung abgelegt hast und ob bei der Karpfen-Montage z.B. der "umstrittene" Wirbel gefordert wurde, oder nicht. Eine Beschreibung der kompletten Montage sollte doch drin sein, für die, die da nach Dir kommen...
> 
> Gruß,
> Anglero





Also bei uns in Oberhausen musste man einfach normal mono fürs Fliegenvorfach nehmen und die schnur erkennt man an der Farbe.
Grün=trocken, Dunkel=nass.


Also dann mal zu der Karpfen Monatge in Oberhausen.
Bitte zu erst das zubehör in der richtigen reihenfolge auf den tisch legen.

Auf der rute steht Karpfen drauf.Also ganz easy.
Dann die 30er stationärrolle mit 9-17kg tk.
Dann kahm der stopper und die stopperperle
Dann bitte die größte lauf pose nehmen die dort auf dem tisch liegt und weiter gehts mit dem stiftblei( sowas http://jimfish.de/image/cache/data/stiftblei-mit-schnurfuehrung-500x500.jpg).
dann wieder ein stopper zum schutz des knotens am WIRBEL 
Als wirbel wird ein mittlerer genommen .
Dann noch den 10er haken und den köder ( mais) daneben legen und fertig. Ihr habt die theorie bestanden.


wenn fragen sind ,beantworte ich die gerne


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Infamous schrieb:


> ...in Oberhausen musste man einfach normal mono fürs Fliegenvorfach nehmen und die schnur erkennt man an der Farbe.
> Grün=trocken, Dunkel=nass...


 
Fliegenschnüre auseinanderhalten ist ja kein Problem. Die Trockenschnur kann übrigens auch gelb oder rot sein.

"Normales" Mono als Fliegenvorfach ist in der Praxis sicherlich möglich, wäre aber zumindest in Bonn falsch gewesen. Hier wäre die richtige Wahl das (zwar auch monofile) entsprechend der Methode gekennzeichnete, sich verjüngende Fliegenvorfach. 

Da man die zwei vorhandenen Versionen imho optisch nicht unterscheiden kann, hielt ich das Verbergen der Kennzeichnung für Quatsch. Daher meine eher rhetorische Frage.


----------



## Infamous

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Fliegenschnüre auseinanderhalten ist ja kein Problem. Die Trockenschnur kann übrigens auch gelb oder rot sein.
> 
> "Normales" Mono als Fliegenvorfach ist in der Praxis sicherlich möglich, wäre aber zumindest in Bonn falsch gewesen. Hier wäre die richtige Wahl das (zwar auch monofile) entsprechend der Methode gekennzeichnete, sich verjüngende Fliegenvorfach.
> 
> Da man die zwei vorhandenen Versionen imho optisch nicht unterscheiden kann, hielt ich das Verbergen der Kennzeichnung für Quatsch. Daher meine eher rhetorische Frage.




Wie es woanders ist,kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen.Aber so wie ich es geschrieben habe, wird es in Oberhausen gemacht.

Aber mal gut zu wissen wie es bei den anderen städten  gemacht wird.


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Man ist das bei euch kompliziert mit der Prüfung. Sogar noch praxis . Geräte zusammen bauen und so . Ne im ernst finde ich gut. Bei uns in BRB setzt man sich hin , macht seine 60 kreuze und das wars . Dann betet mann das man nicht mehr als 15 falsch hat und dabei nicht mehr als 5 in einem Sachgebiet und dann hat man den Schein. Hat natürlich auch den Nachteil das fast jeder Idiot das schafft. Also ganz ohne zu lernen gehts auch nicht , aber im Vergleich zu euch keine Kunst.#6


----------



## HelifaX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So heute Prüfung gehabt und bestanden! 
Theorie nur 1-2 Fehler, Fischerkennung 1 Fehler (war mir von vorne rein klar das ich 6 Stück nicht konnte  ) und bei der Rutenzusammenstellung das Vorfach vergessen, war aber nicht schlimm, Prüfer hat mich drauf hin gewiesen und dan richtig geantwortet 

Nächstes Jahr gehts dan los mit dem Angeln!

Ach und habe nur online gelernt, 2 Wochen vorher intensiv angefangen.

Und alle Leute die heute geprüft wurden (ca. 10) haben bestanden


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



HelifaX schrieb:


> Fischerkennung 1 Fehler (war mir von vorne rein klar das ich 6 Stück nicht konnte  )



Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!

Mächtig Glück gehabt... Mein Kumpel, der mit mir die Prüfung gemacht hat, konnte auch 6 Fische nicht. Die haben wir dann in einer Nachtaktion einen Tag vor der Prüfung so lange gebüffelt, bis er sie, auch nach "einigen" Bierchen, runterbeten konnte.
Und, was soll ich sagen? Am nächsten Tag zieht er EXAKT die 6 Fischkarten!!!! Quasi 6 aus 44... Im Lotto wäre das wahrscheinlich ein 6stelliges Sümmchen geworden... Aber, 0 Fehler!


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

|wavey:Hallo
Die Prüfungsverordnung des Landes NRW findet ihr unter folgenden link http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/fischerpruefung_nrw.pdf:g
das sollte weitere Fragen beantworten,:q
mfg thomas


----------



## MrCarp

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

die prüfung ist leicht habe sie heute bestanden


----------



## Mistkerl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Morgen Leute,
ich habe am Dienstag auch bestanden. Wer sich gut vorbereitet hat so gut wie bestanden. Die Theorie habe ich in 5 Minuten runtergerasselt. Die Fischkarten ebenso. Es Standen sogar die Nummern auf den Karten.

Ich konnte mir anschließend  von einem Tisch eine Karte aussuchen und musste die Aufgabe laut vorlesen. Anschließend habe ich das Gerät dann zusammenlegen müssen (Brandungsrute). Die Karten waren bei uns sogar der Reihe nach sortiert. Ich hatte die letzte Karte gewählt und somit die Brandungsrute #10.

Bald geht's für mich dann los. Muss die Tage noch meinen Schein bei der Gemeinde holen.

vg
jens


----------



## ukoeni

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichrm Glückwunsch.

Ich habe am 27.11.12 meine Prüfung in Siegburg. Weiß jemand ob dort die Angeln auch beschrieftet sind.?

Danke Gruß Uwe


----------



## Margarelon

ukoeni schrieb:


> Herzlichrm Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ich habe am 27.11.12 meine Prüfung in Siegburg. Weiß jemand ob dort die Angeln auch beschrieftet sind.?
> 
> Danke Gruß Uwe



Soweit mir bekannt, sind's die gleichen Ruten wie in Bonn, da ja am Bonner Vorbereitungskurs auch Rhein-Siegler teilnehmen. Und auf denen stand im Frühjahr noch eine Nummer...


----------



## HelifaX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ukoeni schrieb:


> Herzlichrm Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ich habe am 27.11.12 meine Prüfung in Siegburg. Weiß jemand ob dort die Angeln auch beschrieftet sind.?
> 
> Danke Gruß Uwe



Habe zwar nicht in Siegburg gemacht aber bei mir waren die teilweise beschriftet.
z.b. war Karpfenrute drauf gedruckt oder es stand eine gewichtabgabe drauf (5-20g)


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

von unseren Prüflingen ist einer durchgesemmelt von 26................allen Bestandenen Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## ukoeni

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei welchen der 3 Teile ist er denn durchgefallen? 

Ich werde immer nervöser. Noch 4 Tage bis zu Prüfung.


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

bei der praxis................ Schwingspitzenrute  mit Sargblei und 4 nuller haken..................krönung war dann der Wattwurm............


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



snofla schrieb:


> bei der praxis................ feederrute mit Sargblei und 4 nuller haken..................krönung war dann der Wattwurm............


 

Feederrute, zu welcher Aufgabe soll die denn gehört haben?

Da brauchen sich die Prüflinge für BN/SU mal keine Sorgen machen. Es sollte nur Material vorhanden sein, das in der Prüfung relevant sein könnte. Keine Fallen! 

Wie unser Kursleiter damals so schön bemerkte: 

"Wer durchfällt, weiß das meistens schon vor der Prüfung!"


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

sorry meinte die Schwingspitzenrute...............


----------



## ukoeni

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

einmal werden wir noch wach, heissa  dann ist prüfungstag#h


----------



## ukoeni

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

|supergriJipiiiiiiiiii, der Schein ist mein|supergri


----------



## outdoorlife69

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,
ich habe am Donnerstag in Siegburg Prüfung,  müssen die Angeln zusammen gebaut werden ?  Und wie sieht die Montage bei der Schwingspitzrute genau aus? Wäre toll wenn mir das jemand mitteilen könnte.


----------



## ukoeni

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, ich hatte heute meine Prüfung in Siegburg und wir mussten die Angel und das Zubehör nur hinlegen.

Die richtige Zusammenstelloung der Schwingspitzenrute findest Du hier:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

Viel Glück und Petri Heil

Gruß Uwe


----------



## olli783

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

VORSICHT INSIDERVERMUTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nicht wahr oder???

Der uKoeni der früher Schweineborsten mit Stahlspitzen bearbeitet hat, will jetzt Fische mit Stahlhaken fangen???????


----------



## ukoeni

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

oha, soll ich etwa mit meinen darts auf die fische werfen|supergri


----------



## olli783

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein ich glaube das würde so einiges über den Haufen werfen, von dem was Du bis heute gelernt hast. Ich wollte nur wissen ob Du es wirklich bist.

P.S.--> Ich mache morgen meine Prüfung.

P.P.S. --> Schön zu hören dass Du Deine Darts noch hast, wo es doch in dieser Szene so ruhig um dich geworden ist.


----------



## Margarelon

So, allen die heute in Siegburg Prüfung haben (wie z.B. meine Frau...  ), drücke ich ganz fest die Daumen!!!


----------



## ukoeni

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Margarelon schrieb:


> So, allen die heute in Siegburg Prüfung haben (wie z.B. meine Frau...  ), drücke ich ganz fest die Daumen!!!



Wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## honk0504

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hiermit kurz von meiner Fischerprüfung am 26.11.2012 in Siegburg berichten.

Beginn: 9.00 h
Wichtig: Denkt unbedingt daran pünktlich zu sein und einen Kugelschreiber/Stift mitzubringen. Ich hatte meinen vergessen. #c

Es begann mit einer Begrüßung und ein paar Worten zum Ablauf. Zusammen waren ca. 50 Prüflinge und 4 Prüfer anwesend. Danach wurden die theroretischen Prüfungsbögen verteilt. Es gab vier verschiedene Farben (rosa/grün/gelb/weiß). Die wurden natürlich so verteilt, das die direkten Sitznachbarn eine andere Farbe bekamen als man selbst. 

Nach ca 10 Minuten war ich mit meinen 60 Fragen bzw. derer Antworten durch. Es gab jedoch welche die fast eine Stunden brauchten. #q
Naja, es sind ja auch maximal 90 Minuten vorgegeben.

Nachdem der letzte Prüfling raus war dauerte es noch ca. 5 Minuten bis die Prüfer kamen, mit der Information, dass alle theoretisch bestanden hätten. 
Ausgewertet wird also unmittelbar nach Abgabe.
Nun mussten wir alle wieder in den gleichen Raum und warten. Es wurden immer 4 Personen zum praktischen Teil herein gerufen. Die Auswahl schien mir willkürlich; also nicht alphabetisch oder rückwärts-alphabetisch oder die die zu erst abgegeben hatten oder ... Egal.
Als ich dann dran war ging alles sehr schnell. Ich sollte aus einer Kiste mit verdecken Fischen sechs ziehen und diese dann bestimmen.
VORSICHT: die ersten sechs Karten waren _nicht_ die ersten sechs Fische aus dem kleinen Büchlein zum Vorbereiten!
Da ich gut gelernt hatte, hatte ich hier 0 Fehler.
Nun sollte ich mir eine aus 10 verdeckten Karten heraussuchen um die darauf beschriebene Rute zu bauen.
VORSICHT: auch hier ist nicht die erste Karte auch die erste Aufgabe!
Ich hatte die Schwingspitzrute zum Fangen von Rotauge, Rotfeder und Brassen (A2) ... andere hatten die Aalrute, die Brandungsrute, die Karpfenrute, ...

Als ich die richtige Rute herausgesucht hatte und die passende Rolle daran montiert hatte hieß es, wir sollen den restlichen Zubehör (Blei, Vorfach, Haken, ...) nur daneben legen, dass würde reichen. |supergri

Gesagt getan; der Prüfer kam, schüttelte meine Hand und gratulierte zur bestandenen Fischerprüfung. Ich sollte bitte alles wieder aufräumen, zu seinem Kollegen gehen, meinen Personalausweis vorzeigen und meine Urkunde abholen. FERTIG!

Ich hoffe ich kann allen helfen die sich wie ich ein wenig Sorgen machen. Ist wirklich alles halb so wild! :g
Vorbereiten muss man sich allesdings auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ukoeni schrieb:


> Wie ist es gelaufen?



Wie erwartet. 0 Fehler in allen Disziplinen! Dann direkt zum Amt und den Fünfjahresschein abgeholt. 

OK, und jetzt was ernstes. WER VON EUCH HAT MEINE FRAU ANGEQUATSCHT???? 
  

Übrigens, die Reihenfolge bei der praktischen ergab sich aus der Folge der Abgabe der Fragebögen. Und wenn ich höre, wie lange die ganze Prüfung gedauert hat, bin ich froh, dass ich meine in Bonn gemacht habe. Da waren wenigstens genug Mitarbeiter, dass man von der Theorie direkt zur Praxis durchgehen konnte und nicht warten musste, bis alle mit der Theorie fertig waren.
Aber dadurch hat sich wohl heute ein kleiner Zeitdruck aufgebaut, was zur Folge hatte, dass die Ruten nur zusammengelegt und nicht -gebaut werden mussten...


----------



## olli783

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab Deine Frau angequatscht!!!

Sie hatte sehr intressante Infos zu Holland. Dein Daumen drücken scheint gewirkt zu haben. Zumindest bei mir, und wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe auch bei fast allen anderen.


----------



## Hodenwels

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe auch ab heute die Lizenz zum Haken baden. Eigentlich alles Pipi einfach, aber ein wenig nervös ist man trotzdem.
Nun gut, jetzt wird erst mal in Equipment investiert.


----------



## Margarelon

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



olli783 schrieb:


> Ich hab Deine Frau angequatscht!!!
> 
> Sie hatte sehr intressante Infos zu Holland. Dein Daumen drücken scheint gewirkt zu haben. Zumindest bei mir, und wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe auch bei fast allen anderen.



Aha, erwischt!   
Ja, Holland war nett. Da hat sie sich infiziert...  
Keine Ahnung, ob's alle geschafft haben, aber durch die Theorie scheinen alle gekommen zu sein.


----------



## geierle

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich mache nun im März einen Vorbereitungskurs für die Fischereiprüfung im April in Duisburg. Da ich absoluter Neueinsteiger in Sachen Angeln bin, wollte ich nun mal fragen wie das mit der Prüfung ist. Kann mir eventuell jemand berichten wie die Prüfung in Duisburg abläuft, ambesten natürlich jemand der seine eigene auch in Duisburg gemacht hat.
Und wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man in durchfällt, kann man direkt ne Nachprüfung machen oder wiederholen oder muss man dann wie in meinem Fall bis zu den nächsten Prüfungen im Herbst warten? Und wie ist das, wenn man nur nur die Theorie besteht aber in der Praxis durchfällt?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Neon190

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



snofla schrieb:


> bei der praxis................ Schwingspitzenrute  mit Sargblei und 4 nuller haken..................krönung war dann der Wattwurm............



Hey,

da ich bald auch Prüfung habe, habe ich direkt mal 2 Fragen zur Schwingspitzenrute:

1) Als Bebleiung wäre doch das Birnenblei richtig gewesen, oder?

2) Sind Wurm und Wattwurm zwei versch. Karten? Weil lt. meinem Wissen wäre Wurm doch richtig?


----------



## Neon190

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Neon190 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da ich bald auch Prüfung habe, habe ich direkt mal 2 Fragen zur Schwingspitzenrute:
> 
> 1) Als Bebleiung wäre doch das Birnenblei richtig gewesen, oder?
> 
> 2) Sind Wurm und Wattwurm zwei versch. Karten? Weil lt. meinem Wissen wäre Wurm doch richtig?



Kann mir da niemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## The Gift

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Neon190 schrieb:


> Kann mir da niemand weiterhelfen?



Hallo,

das Birnenblei und der Wurm sind richtig.
Den Wattwurm gibt es als Karte.


Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!!!


----------



## traderdoc

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,
ich habe am Dienstag meine Prüfung in Hagen . Müssen in Hagen die Angeln zusammen gebaut werden ?. 
Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Neon190

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey,

habe heute meine Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen bestanden. #g

Lief alles sehr locker ab, auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs sehr einfach wie ich finde.
Die Ruten mussten nicht zusammengebaut werden.
Die Prüfer waren locker drauf.

Wer fragen zur Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen hat , kann sich gerne via PN bei mir melden, vielleicht kann ich da ja helfen.


Ein vor Freude fast platzender Neon190 :m


----------



## nureinangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Fischerprüfung kann man in NRW sofern man etwas Eigeninitiative an den Tag legt auch locker ohne jeden Vorbereitungskurs meistern, bereue es auch einige Jahre später nicht, keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht zu haben.

Das eingesparte ging dann in schönes Tackle welches heute noch gute Dienste leistet.

Würde das ganze aber nur denjenigen empfehlen die ordentlich Eigendisziplin an den Tag legen, ansonsten kann man es gleich abhacken.
So ein "autodidaktischer Vorbereitungskurs" ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, wobei ich für mich im nachhinein sagen muss, dass dieses ganze Zusatzwissen mich im nachhinein nicht wirklich bereichert hat, zB. zu wissen das so ziemlich jeder Fisch in der Fischerprüfung mit Maden fängig ist :/

Am Ende bringt erst die Praxis Praxiserfahrung und nicht sturres auswendig lernen der Theorie.
Nur meine Meinung, darf jeder natürlich ganz anders sehen#h

PS: Glückwunsch Neon190, jetzt kannst du bald den R-H-Kanal unsicher machen^^


----------



## andre_thiel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sooo es ist vollbracht...... Seit gestern darf ich mich auch offiziell dank bestandener Anglerprüfung zu den Petri Jüngern zählen!

Ein ganz besonderen Anteil daran hatte dieses Forum. Dafür an dieser Stelle erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle die daran beteiligt sind und auch insbesondere hier in diesem Thema etwas gepostet haben. 

Damit hier auch weiterhin aktuelle und nützliche Informationen zu finden sind nachfolgend mal meine Erfahrungen zur Prüfung in 

Neuss / Grevenbroich am 12.02.2013.

und die für mich hilf reichsten Tipps aus diesem Forum:
_
Vorab Stift und Ausweis zur Prüfung mitnehmen  #h_
*
Theoretischer Teil*

Die bekannten Fragen im Multiple Choice Verfahren mussten in einem großem Raum mit allen Teilnehmer (bei uns ca. 25 Leute) wie bei einer Klassenarbeit in der Schule schriftlich beantwortet werden. Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, gab es insgesamt 6 Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Fragen. Die Nachbarn um einen herum hatten also demnach alle andere Fragen  |kopfkrat... Man bekam einen Fragebogen mit 6 Seiten auf denen jeweils 10 Fragen pro Gebiet gestellt wurden und einen Antwort Zettel auf dem man dann jeweils 60 mal A / B / C ankreuzen musste. Bei insgesamt mindestens 45 von 60 richtig beantworteten Fragen und nicht mehr als 4 Fehler in einem Gebiet war dieser Teil bestanden.

Zum Lernen fand ich den kompletten Fragebogen unter

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw

und die Prüfungssimulation unter

http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln/serv...training-lernen-nrw/pruefung-nrw-theorie.html
(hier muss man sich anmelden aber es lohnt sich)

am hilf reichsten.

*Fischerkennung*

Man wurde einzelt in der Reihenfolge der Abgabe der Theorie in den Prüfungsraum gebeten und bekam das Ergebnis der Theorie mitgeteilt. War das Ergebnis positiv, musste man dann aus den 44 Fischkarten 6 Karten ziehen. Danach konnte man die auf den Karten abgebildeten Fische nacheinander oder nach einer eigenen Rangfolge benennen. Wenn mindestens 4 von den 6 Fischen richtig erkannt wurden war der Teil bestanden. Das Ergebnis wurde direkt mitgeteilt.

Zum Lernen dieses Teils war die folgenden Seite für mich am hilf reichsten, da hier die original Bilder aus der Prüfung abgebildet sind.

http://www.amhaken.eu/Fisch-Abbildungen.php?blink=5


*Praktischer Teil*

Hatte man die Fischerkennung bestanden wurde man in der Reihenfolge der Abgabe der Theorie in 6er Gruppen in den Prüfungsraum gerufen. Dann wurde die Gruppe auf die 2 Prüfer aufgeteilt und jeder bekam eine der 10 bekannten Aufgaben zur Ruten zusammenstellung. Man musste dann aus dem gesamten Material das dort auf Stühlen und den Fensterbänken lag, das für seine Aufgabe benötigte auf den Tisch vor sich legen. Hierbei reichte es das teilweise noch eingepackte Material sortiert dort abzulegen. 

Ein Zusammenbau, Knoten oder weitergehende Fragen gab es nicht.

Die Schnüre waren schon auf den Rollen und mit der Schnur stärke auf einem Klebezettel beschriftet. Das Material war teilweise noch eingepackt, so dass man viele Informationen direkt ablesen konnte. Die Ruten waren ebenfalls mit Infos zur Länge und den Wurfgewichte beschriftet.

Für den praktischen Teil fand ich die Onlinehilfen und auch die Software Moritz nicht so gut. Irgendwie gibt es hier immer Abweichungen oder die Antworten sind in einem Menü vorgegeben. Beides ist dann für die richtige Prüfung meiner Meinung nach eher schlecht. Hier war es für mich am Besten die letzten 4 Seiten der original Prüfungsordnung unter 

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/download...rfung?download=19:fragenkatalog-fischerprfung 

mehrfachen auszudrucken und dann einfach immer wieder durchzulesen, zu lernen und die Vorlage auszufüllen.



Abschließend kann ich sagen, dass die Prüfung problemlos auch ohne Kurs bestanden werden kann. Dennoch ist es sicherlich sinnvoll für Leute die vorher noch nie mit der Angelei in Berührung gekommen sind einen entsprechende Kurs zu belegen.

Sollte man sich nur im Bereich der Ruten zusammenstellung unsicher sein, ist sicherlich ein Besuch im nächstgelegenen Angelshop sinnvoll. Wenn man hier nett fragt, findet sich sicherlich jemand der einem aufkommende Fragen beantwortet oder das Material erklärt (an dieser Stelle auch mal ein großes Dankeschön an Angelsport Saecker in Mönchengladbach).

Das wärs dann auch schon von meiner Seite...  


 und jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen und es kann losgehen!


----------



## Margarelon

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Und klasse geschrieben, hilft hoffentlich noch vielen weiter!!


----------



## raffa

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Einen schönen guten abend.
Bin neu in diesem Forum
das letzte mal angeln war ich mit meinem dad vor etwa 8 jahren..
habe am 23.4 in wesel meine angelprüfung
dauert zwar noch aber dennoch bin ich sichtlich nervös
da ich es auch arbeitsbedingt nicht hinbekommen habe einen lehrgang zu besuchen...
am meisten macht mir der praktische teil sorgen
sprich rutenzusammenfassen
denke aber es sollte trotzdem zu schaffen sein


----------



## Domstädter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hatte heute meine Fischerprüfung in RBK (Rheinisch-Bergischer-Kreis)  und habe bestanden.

Die *Theorie* war wie erwartet leicht. Man musste sich durch einen Fragebogen mit den allseits bekannten Fragen ringen und die richtigen Antworten auf einem Antwortbogen eintragen. 
Nach 15 Minuten war ich dann fertig. Diesen Teil hatten alle bestanden.

Zwischen dem theoretischen Teil und dem Praktischem war viel Warterei angesagt. Um 08:20 h habe ich den Bogen abgegeben und um 10 h erst ging es mit mir dann weiter. 

Mit mir wurden drei weitere Prüflinge dannn zum *praktischem Teil* in den Raum gerufen. Kaum drin, sah ich auch schon 4 Tische mit jeweils 6 Fischtafeln. Die Tische wurden uns dann zu gelost und vor mir stand erneut eine überwindbare Aufgabe. Hecht, Meerforelle, Güster, Giebel, Mühlkoppe und Nase blieben nicht unerkannt. Die erkannten Fische kreuzte man im Antwortbogen an und dann war Ring frei für Runde drei...

Vor diesem Teil der Prüfung hatte ich Schiss und der Puls stieg allmählich an und senkte sich erst wieder, nach dem ich meine gezogene Aufgabenkarte meinem Prüfer vorlesen musste: "Pilkrute zum Fang von Dorsch"

Gaff, Zollstock, Schlagholz, Messer und Lösezange, Rute (Pilkrute steht dran),Multirolle bespult mit Schnur 18kg und Pilker mit Wirbel schnell hingelegt. Danach musste ich das Ding schnell montieren. Der angeknotete Wirbel musste einen Belastungstest überstehen und  schon gratulierte mir der Prüfer zur bestandenen Prüfung. Für diese Montage hatte ich ebendso ausreichend Zeit wie Platz. Meine apokalyptischen Befürchtungen trafen zum Glück nicht ein.


----------



## geierle

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi Leute,
ich hatte ja bereits schon geschrieben, dass ich gerade dabei bin an einem Angelprüfung-Vorbereitungskurs in Duisburg teilzunehmen.
Nun weiß ich schonmal, dass die Prüfung vom 26-30.04.2013 in Duisburg stattfinden wird. Und in dem Kurs hat man uns gesagt das die Tage nach alphabetischer Reihenfolge der Nachnamen vergeben werden. Und mein Nachname beginnt mit "G" somit denke ich das ich am 26.04 dran bin aber jetzt habe ich schon viele kennen gelernt die Aplhabetisch vor mir dran sind und nun weiß ich nicht ob ich Freitag oder doch erst Montag drankommen werde. Aber von der Stadt habe ich bisher auch noch nichts schriftliches bekommen. Wann habt ihr denn eure Termine von der Stadt erfahren? Denn ich muss das ja auch langsam mal auf Arbeit einplanen. 
Natürlich möchte ich gerne am ersten Tag zur Prüfung gehen, da mein Kollege mit dem ich gerade den Schein mache auch am ersten Tag dran sein wird, da sein Nachname mit "B" anfängt. Und ich finde es persönlich doof, wenn er Freitag schon bestanden hat und ich noch bis Montag zur Prüfung warten muss, denn das setzt einen ja wieder unter Druck da ich ja nachziehenm muss |supergri


----------



## geierle

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So ich habe nun vor einigen Tagen Post von der Stadt erhalten. Und morgen ist es endlich soweit, morgen ist Prüfung ;+|bigeyes
Also drückt mir und allen anderen Prüflingen die Daumen, dass wir alle bestehen und hier in wenigen Tagen ein paar Anglerneulinge mehr sind

Petri Heil #:


----------



## Wassergeist13

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weil ich bald meine Angelprüfung mache hat mir der Beitrag sehr geholfen jetzt weis ich zumindest was da alles vorkommt


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

dito, super job  jetzt hat man ne vorstellung. danke button wär cool


----------



## sascha30475

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab mal als Neuling, der demnächst seine Prüfung ablegt ne Frage.
Zum üben der Fischarten habe ich eine App und eine HP gefunden bei denen aber immer vier vier Antworten vorgegeben werden.
Ist das bei den Fisch-Karten in der Prüfung genauso?
Viele Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## Margarelon

sascha30475 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal als Neuling, der demnächst seine Prüfung ablegt ne Frage.
> Zum üben der Fischarten habe ich eine App und eine HP gefunden bei denen aber immer vier vier Antworten vorgegeben werden.
> Ist das bei den Fisch-Karten in der Prüfung genauso?
> Viele Grüße,
> Sascha



Hi, sei gegrüßt!
Natürlich nicht. Bei der Prüfung hast du nur die DIN A4 große Fischkarte, einzig mit der Abbildung und Angabe der Länge. Und du musst den Namen nennen.


----------



## Ulli3D

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein, Du musst Karten ziehen und dann den Fisch bestimmen. Hilfreich sind dabei die Größenangaben auf den Karten.


----------



## Margarelon

Aber schlecht ist das mit den vier Möglichkeiten zum üben bestimmt nicht. Allerdings würde ich mir an deiner Stelle entweder einen Kartensatz besorgen, oder eine Seite suchen, auf der die Fische ohne Namen sind. Dann kannst du feststellen, ob du die Namen wirklich drauf hast...
Ich hab damals meinen Kartensatz zerlegt (also die Niete entfernt, um einzelne Karten zu haben) und diese dann wie ein Kartenspiel gemischt. Dann von oben runter die Namen genannt. Richtige rauslegen, falsche neu mischen. Bis alle richtig sind. Dann wieder von vorn mit allen Karten, bis alles sitzt.


----------



## sascha30475

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ok,
danke für die Antworten.
Welche Seite ist denn zu empfehlen, bei fangplatz weichen die Bilder ab.
Wird sowieso lustig, als ich mich für die Prüfung angemeldet hatte, dachte ich noch ich hätte zeit zum lernen.... aber es kommt nunmal immer anders...


----------



## Margarelon

sascha30475 schrieb:


> Ok,
> danke für die Antworten.
> Welche Seite ist denn zu empfehlen, bei fangplatz weichen die Bilder ab.
> Wird sowieso lustig, als ich mich für die Prüfung angemeldet hatte, dachte ich noch ich hätte zeit zum lernen.... aber es kommt nunmal immer anders...



Versuchs hier
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung

Und hier ist auch noch was für die praktische 
http://match-angler-shop.de/08_geraete.htm

Aber den Rest würde ich über fangplatz machen. 
Wann ist denn Prüfung?


----------



## sascha30475

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Beim ASV braucht man leider ein Passwort für die Fisch-PDF welches man nur bekommt, wenn man da einen Kurs macht.


----------



## sascha30475

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, 
heute habe ich meine Fischerprüung in Düsseldorf als externer bestanden.
Das ganze auch ohne Lehrgang.
Interessant fand ich, dass die jemanden durchfallen lassen haben, weil er bi einem Aal eine Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von 16,4kg genommen hat. 
E zitierte ganz klar aus den Richtlinien wo steht, dass Aal eine Tragkraft von 9-17kg braucht, womit er ja mit 16,4kg drin liegt, der Prüfer winkte aber nur ab mit dem Kommentar, dass die eine 11,3kg Schnur verwenden und hätte er da den Kurs gemacht wüsste er das!?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



sascha30475 schrieb:


> So,
> heute habe ich meine Fischerprüung in Düsseldorf als externer bestanden.
> Das ganze auch ohne Lehrgang.
> Interessant fand ich, dass die jemanden durchfallen lassen haben, weil er bi einem Aal eine Schnur mit einer Tragkraft von 16,4kg genommen hat.
> E zitierte ganz klar aus den Richtlinien wo steht, dass Aal eine Tragkraft von 9-17kg braucht, womit er ja mit 16,4kg drin liegt, der Prüfer winkte aber nur ab mit dem Kommentar, dass die eine 11,3kg Schnur verwenden und hätte er da den Kurs gemacht wüsste er das!?



Das hätt ich nicht mit mir machen lassen.
Da hätt ich mir Zeugen gesucht und das bei der Fischereibehörde klargestellt.


----------



## sascha30475

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Fand das auch reichlich unfair gegenüber dem Kollegen, aber da Gb es ganz klar eine zwei-Klassen-Gesellschafft, die da den Kurs gemacht haben und die anderen.
Zum Glück war ich seh gut vorbereitet nd hatte nur die fliegenrute(trocken)


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



sascha30475 schrieb:


> ...aber da Gb es ganz klar eine zwei-Klassen-Gesellschafft, die da den Kurs gemacht haben und die anderen...



Man könnte denken, dass da was nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht. Stösst mir irgendwie sauer auf. 
Aber ich war ja nicht dabei und kann das eigentlich gar nicht beurteilen.
Schade wenn es so ist, wie Du es geschildert hast.

Naja, Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. #h


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alleine die Fehlerpunktzahl von max. 3 Punkten für eine falsch gewählte Schnur reicht ja nicht mal ansatzweise zum Durchfallen, weshalb da sicherlich schon an anderer Stelle Punkte "gesammelt" wurden. Sollte es sich dennoch um eine willkürliche Entscheidung handeln, hat der Prüfling wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit, über das Prüfungsprotokoll darauf hinzuweisen.


----------



## Polarwolf11

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nur zur Info :  http://www.fischereiverein-luenen.de/angelkursus.html


----------



## Wurmknoter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habe damals den Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung in Köln gemacht. Und trotzdem das ich damals eine Pose bei der Prüfung verkehrt herum montiert habe,hat mich der Prüfer bestehen lassen. Er meinte nur: Na ist ja alles dran." Ich gehe mal davon aus das es am Prüfer liegt ob er einen bei kleineren Fehler Durchfallen lässt. Auch die Kollegen die keinen Kurs belegt hatten haben alle bestanden.


----------



## Goatie

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Im Sundern/Hochsauerlandkreis startet am 02.11.2013 ein neuer 2-Wochenendkurs zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung.

Schulungstage sind:

02.+03.11.2013 jeweils von 08:00 Uhr bis ca. 18:00 Uhr (mit Pausen)
09.+10.11.2013 ebenfalls von 08:00 Uhr bis ca. 18:00 Uhr (mit Pausen)

Die Prüfung findet am 15.11 und 16.11. vor der Unteren Fischereibehörde in Soest statt, oder im Kreishaus Lüdenscheid (MK) am 18.11. und 19.11.2013

Infos gerne per PN​


----------



## mazze27

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi Leute ist hier zufällig jemand der seine Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen gemacht hat? innerhalb der letzten 1-3 Jahre währe für mich interessant...

Wäre cool wenn er/sie sich kurz per PN melden könnte...

DANKE im vorraus.

Mfg Mazze


----------



## Bergdoktor

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2010 die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und mir dazu damals ein sehr hilfreiches Buch gekauft (Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung von M. Hammer).

Ein guter Bekannter möchte dieses Jahr ebenfalls die Fischerprüfung machen und ich habe ihm deshalb das Buch geschenkt. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob sich evtl. seit 2010 ein paar Fragen geändert haben oder sogar neue hinzugekommen sind?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antwort!


----------



## angren123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hey Leute,

ich habe vor bei der nächsten Anmeldemöglichkeit meinen Angelschein zu machen (in Köln), ich glaube dies wäre im Dezember.
Eig. hatte ich vor einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen aber ich konnte es nicht aushalten und habe vor einigen tagen schon mal im Internet reingeschaut was auf mich zukommen wird, also lange rede bla bla bla ... ich habe schon die Theorie drauf und die Sache mit dem Fische erkennen auch und nun ich will keine 40 Euro mehr ausgeben für was, was ich zum Großteil schon kann. Das einzige Problem was ich jetzt habe, wie kann ich die Rutenzusammenstellung üben ? 
Gibt es irgendwo Bilder oder sogar Videos von den einzelnen Rutenzusammenstellungen ? Weil dies theoretisch zu üben ist so ne Sache, stehen die Daten auf den Sachen z.B. länge der Rute oder Wurfgewicht der Rute oder Größe der Spule ? z.B. Gr. 2000 und hat jmd Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren in Köln gemacht ???
OK ich merke gerade das ich wieder viel zu viel geschrieben habe, SORRY  aber naja
ich bedanke mich schonmal ^^


----------



## Stephan203

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

ich habe nächste Woche auch meine Prüfung.
Leider schaffen der Kerl es in dem Kurs nicht, dass Wissen für den Praktischen Teil mit der Ruten zusammenstellung rüber zu bringen.

Im Internet habe ich leider auch nichts dazu gefunden 
Wichtig wären mir auf jeden Fall Bilder, da ich noch keine Ahnug habe.

Habt ihr eventuell irgend welche Tipps für mich?
Oder eventuell soger Bilder und die Zusammenstellungen?


Lieben Gruß


----------



## hanzz

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung


----------



## Stephan203

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kenn ich sind aber leider so klein.
Gibts die auch in größer?


----------



## hanzz

Mal ne Gegenfrage.
Was hindert den Kursleiter daran euch das Wissen dazu zu vermitteln ?
Wozu mach ich n Vorbereitungskurs ?

Also bei uns haben wir die letzten Stunden damit verbracht, die Zusammenstellung zu lernen.
Bis alle es verstanden haben.


----------



## Kirahi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

War bei uns auch so im Kurs.
Die einzelnen Theorieteile in Blöcke aufgeteilt und jeden abend 1 Block + Fragebogen zu dem Teil, die letzten 4 Treffen waren dann Bögen machen, Fischbilderkennung und Ruten zusammenlegen. Das am ersten "praktischen" abend noch mit Unterlagen zum nachgucken und danach halt ohne. Am letzten abend nochmal unter Prüfungsbedingungen soweit möglich. Also erst ne komplette Theorieprüfung und dann in 3er Gruppen zur Fischbilderkennung und Karte ziehen -> Rute zusammenlegen.

Bin am Montag mit der Prüfung dran und wenns nicht klappt liegts nicht am Kurs sondern an eigener Blödheit 

Versteh auch nicht ganz wie man das "nicht rüberbringen" können sollte...dachte das ist überall in den Kursen so dass man halt die Ruten, Rollen usw da liegen hat mit Aufklebern (Länge der Rute, Wurfgewicht, Tragkraftangabe auf der Rolle für die Schnur usw). Und dann isses ja im Grunde nur noch Malen nach Zahlen bis man jede Zusammenstellung mal gesehen hat. Aber so ganz ohne mal selbst in die Unterlagen zu gucken gehts natürlich nicht, der Kurs nimmt einem die Vorbereitung ja nicht gänzlich ab, dann könnten die einem auch einfach den Schein ausstellen^^

Oder gibts echt Kurse ohne Material? Da könnte ich mir das dann für Leute, die noch nie eine Angel in natura gesehen haben schwierig vorstellen....

LG
Kirahi

Edit meint: Man sollte auch auf den Monat beim Datum gucken -.- Die Prüfung von Stephan203 war ja letzten Monat schon, würd mich trotzdem interessieren obs da so vollkommen "unpraktisch" Veranlagte Kurse gibt...


----------



## JayGreen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hanzz schrieb:


> http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung



Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Grundrute jetzt 2,0m-2,7m oder 2,7m-3,0m lang sein muss? Finde dazu widersprüchliche Angaben. 

_Hier_ heißt es z.Bsp. 2,0m-2,7m und _hier_ (ziemlich weit runterscrollen) ist von 2,7m-3,0m die Rede. Habe Dienstag die Prüfung und würde äußerst ungern wegen einer Falschangabe im Internet durchrasseln. #d


----------



## Margarelon

JayGreen schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Grundrute jetzt 2,0m-2,7m oder 2,7m-3,0m lang sein muss? Finde dazu widersprüchliche Angaben.  Hier heißt es z.Bsp. 2,0m-2,7m und hier (ziemlich weit runterscrollen) ist von 2,7m-3,0m die Rede. Habe Dienstag die Prüfung und würde äußerst ungern wegen einer Falschangabe im Internet durchrasseln. #d


  Orientiere dich an der Art und dem WG. Bei uns waren fünf Steckruten in der Prüfung:
2tlg. 2,1 m/30 g = Barsch
2tlg. 2,4 m/40 g = Hecht
2tlg. 2,7 m/60 g = Aal
2tlg. 2,7 m/250 g (!!!) = Dorsch
3tlg. 3,9 m/250 g = Plattfisch

Somit die längste 2tlg. Steckrute mit dem höchsten Wurfgewicht UNTER 100 g.....


----------



## JayGreen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für den Tip.  Dann kann ja fast nichts mehr schief gehen.

Edit: Bestanden! Danke an den Threadersteller und an alle, die geholfen haben die nötigen Infos zusammenzustellen. :m


----------



## Karl Kescher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich lerne grade für meine Prüfung am 03.12. In Köln.Da ich für einen Lehrgang kein Zeit hatte,habe ich aus dem Lehrbuch gelernt.Theorie und Fischerkennung sitzen.Die Montagen sind etwas komplizierter zumal ich das Material nur zum Teil zu Hause.
Meine Frage: Bei der Montage der leichten beringten Rute für Rotaugen etc.steht kein Wirbel dabei.Kann es zum Nichtbestehen kommen wenn ich trotzdem einen verbaue.Ich habe ein paar Videos im Netz gefunden wo die Montage mit Wirbel aufgebaut wird.
Ich bin verunsichert!|kopfkrat


----------



## Bud Spencer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe gerade erst die Fischerprüfung in wesel (NRW) abgelegt und bestanden und da kommt definitiv ein kleiner wirbel dran. Das Vorfach muss ja irgendwie dran. Was hast du für ein Skript bzw. Buch wo das ohne drinsteht? Wenn du den wirbel weglässt ist es ein fehler aber wenn es der einzige bkeibt sollte das denke ich kein Problem sein. Für die Rutenzusammenstellung gibt es insgesamt 28 Punkte. 25 Punkte musst du erreichen. Ich denke ein vergessener Wirbel macht da einen Punkt aus.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## olli783

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kein Wirbel stattdessen Schlaufenverbindung ist richtig. 

Ein kleiner Wirbel alleine wird wahrscheinlich toleriert werden, aber dann darfst Du keinen weiteren "kleinen" Fehler einbauen.

Und falls Du nach dem Grund für den Wirbel gefragt wirst, überleg dir ne bessere Antwort als "Ich kann den Knoten nicht!".


----------



## Karl Kescher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe die Montage jetzt auch immer mit der Schlaufenverbindung gebaut.Ich wollte nur sichergehen das mir das nicht das Genick bricht.Falls sonst jemand einen guten Tip für die Montagen in der Prüfung immer her damit.
Ach ja,gelernt hab ich mit dem Lehrbuch von Hammer.


----------



## SgtKugelrund

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Karl,

Ich habe am 2.12. das Vergnügen, aber auch den Lehrgang besucht.

Wir haben bei dieser Rute immer einen kleinen Wirbel verbaut.

Also:

kleine feste Pose --> angepasste Bebleiung --> kleiner Wirbel --> Vorfach


Grüße,

SgtKugelrund


----------



## SgtKugelrund

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab für mich ne Tabelle zum lernen erstellt. Vielleicht hilft es dir ebenfalls:





http://www.imagebanana.com/view/zyr1q71z/ruten.JPG


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo
Die Prüfung in NRW ist an einer Prüfungsverordnung gebunden.
Im praktischen Teil der Prüfung müssen Sie mindestens 25 von 28 punkten erreichen. 
Dazu zählen mit 2 punkten auch die richtige Reihenfolge des Zubehörs. 
Also wird ein Wirbel nicht gefordert und trotzdem genannt fehlt schon mal 1 punkt.
Mfg Thomas


----------



## Bud Spencer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> Hallo Karl,
> 
> Ich habe am 2.12. das Vergnügen, aber auch den Lehrgang besucht.
> 
> Wir haben bei dieser Rute immer einen kleinen Wirbel verbaut.
> 
> Also:
> 
> kleine feste Pose --> angepasste Bebleiung --> kleiner Wirbel --> Vorfach
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> SgtKugelrund


 

Genau so ist es. Anders wurde es in dem Vorbereitungskurs auch nie vermittelt.

Schlaufenverbindung höre ich zum ersten mal bei dieser Rute. Das ist nur bei den Fliegenfischruten richtig.

Also Wirbel dran und die Prüfung ist bestanden. #6


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Leute!
schaut euch mal bitte die prüfungsverordnung für das Bundesland Nordrhein Westfalen auf der Internetseite des ĺandesfischerei Verbandes Westfalen und Lippe unter Service/Downloads/Gesetze/Fischereiprüfung NRW an.
www.lfv-westfalen.de
den die Prüfung ist bei dem nicht geforderten wirbel  noch bestanden fals keine weiteren drei wertungspunkte fehlen wie gesagt die praktische Prüfung ist mit 25 von 28 punkten bestanden bei 24 von 28 nicht. 
Beispiel:Wirbel entfällt=1Punkt
               Wirbel genannt=0Punkte


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ups War das zuviel Info?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> Ups War das zuviel Info?



Nö, Anlage 2 sollte jeder Prüfling in NRW bei der Prüfung dabei haben. 

In BN haben wir in einem Vorbereitungskurs zwar das Gegenteil eingetrichtert bekommen und trotzdem bestanden. 

Aber wenn D'dorf es ohne Wirbel haben möchte und man das belegen kann, fröhliche Diskussion mit dem Prüfer.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab so bissl das Gefühl das die Prüfung ne weitere Einnahmequelle ist. Viele fragen waren einfach unfug. Kolbenwasserkäfer 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

34 Leute haben die Prüfung bei uns bestanden, ..............bei uns ohne kleinen Wirbel


----------



## angren123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

34 von wie vielen ?


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

von 36, 2 Jungens waren es


----------



## angren123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

34 von 36 ist sehr gut 
ich habe am 4.12 meine Prüfung, stimmt es das die Schwingspitzenrute durch eine Feederrute ersetzt wurde und 5 neue Fischbilder dazu kommen ?


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Änderungen in NRW gibts im nächsten Jahr


----------



## angren123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gottseidank |supergri
Danke für die Info


----------



## Karl Kescher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dienstag ist es soweit...die Nervosität steigt.
Kann mir jemand sagen,welche Bezeichnung auf den Schnüren genau drauf steht?
Ich habe mir jetzt die Tragkraftangaben aus dem Hammer Buch gemerkt und wollte wissen ob das reicht.

Gruss


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ja das reicht, viel Erfolg am Dienstag


----------



## Karl Kescher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auch für die Montagen im praktischen Teil?


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ja auch dafür


----------



## Karl Kescher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ok Super.dann vielen dank!


----------



## sebas147

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Was steht denn in Köln auf den Schnüren und den Ruten? Sind WG, Länge und TK aufgeklebt? Habe am Mittwoch Prüfung  ... einziger Sorgenpunkt ist das erkennen der richtigen Ruten etc. Habe keinen Kurs gemacht, deswegen keine möglichkeit zu üben. 
Danke!


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

auf der Rute sollten die Wurfgewichte drauf stehen, wenn du ganz viel Glück hast stehen sogar die Nummern auf den Ruten zum Beispiel A1 beringte leichte Angelrute

hier kannst du die Angeln üben


----------



## SgtKugelrund

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Allerseits,

Ich habe gestern die Prüfung in Köln bestanden. 

Ich habe mich, bezüglich der Schwingspitzenrute (Nr. 2), mit einem Prüfer unterhalten. 
Er sagte zwar, dass dort kein Wirbel gefragt ist, es aber nicht als Fehler gewertet wird, da es in den Vorbereitungskursen so vermittelt wurde.

@sebas147: Auf den Rollen steht nur die Schnurtragkraft. Auf den relevanten Ruten das Wurfgewicht. Mit "A1, A2..." sind sie nicht markiert, das muss man schon selber heraus finden, was aber kein Problem sein sollte (Ausschlussprinzip).

Alle die es noch vor sich haben:

Viel Erfolgt und Toi Toi Toi


----------



## epsp

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab auch heute in Köln bestanden und kann dem Sgt nur beipflichten! Petri an die anderen (gefühlt) 200 Teilnehmer die teilweise bestimmt bis zum Nachmittag auf die Praktische warten mussten!


----------



## dx Mxlmschx

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch all denen die heute in Mülheim ihre Prüfung bestanden haben. Sucht Euch einen guten Verein in dem Ihr Euch gut aufgehoben fühlt und viel Petri Heil am Wasser.


----------



## angren123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Heute die Prüfung in Köln bestanden ^^ 
Viel Glück den anderen noch


----------



## sebas147

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

auch bestanden ... vielen Dank an euch!!


----------



## marcellus07

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich habe nach erfolgreicher prüfung nur eine urkunde erhalten.

wird der schein danach per post geschickt oder muss ich mir den beim amt holen?


----------



## lausi97

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> ich habe nach erfolgreicher prüfung nur eine urkunde erhalten.
> 
> wird der schein danach per post geschickt oder muss ich mir den beim amt holen?




oha,nich aufgepasst:q.Also Urkunde=Prüfungszeugnis,damit zum Amt und Fischereischein(Passbild nötig)für 1 oder 5 Jahre kaufen und damit dann Erlaubnissscheine für jeweilige Gewässer kaufen könnend:vik::vik::q fertich und dann erst darfst Angeln:q:q:q


----------



## ghost01

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@marcellus07
  Hallo, also bei uns ist das so, dass du mit dem Prüfungszeugnis, einem Lichtbild und ich glaube 54.- zum Rathaus tigern musst. Da bekommst du dann deinen 5 Jahresschein.

  Petri und Glückwunsch


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

so kann man sich auch arbeit sparen
1 jahr = 18€
5 jahre = 48€

was kauf ich mir wohl ^^


----------



## hanzz

Aber überlegen.
Holst dir jetzt den Schein, ist mit Ende des 31.12.13 bereits ein Jahr abgelaufen.
Ich hatte damals auch im November die Prüfung.
Habe auch überlegt, ob ich mir direkt am Prüfungstag den Schein holen soll, aber nur für einen kurzen Moment.
Am nächsten Tag stand ich am Wasser.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab mir schon ein für 1.1 geholt. Jetzt Quell ich mich 3 Wochen ab


----------



## Karl Kescher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe die Prüfung im Dezember gemacht und gestern meinen Schein geholt.Mir wurde gesagt das der Schein fünf Jahre ab Austellungsdatum gilt,also kein Jahr verloren geht.Die Regelung ist ziemlich neu.


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> so kann man sich auch arbeit sparen
> 1 jahr = 18€
> 5 jahre = 48€
> 
> was kauf ich mir wohl ^^



1 Jahr = 16 Euro
5 Jahre = 48 Euro

geregelt im Landesfischereigesetz NRW § 36 unter Gebühren und Abgaben...........#h

wer seinen Fischereischein schon mal verlängert hat, und der Schein dieses Jahr abläuft kann ihn jetzt schon für 2014verlängern lassen.................natürlich mit Gültigkeit ab 01.01.2014 

http://img571.*ih.us/img571/9432/jx0z.jpg​


----------



## Jose

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Karl Kescher schrieb:


> Ich habe die Prüfung im Dezember gemacht und gestern meinen Schein geholt.Mir wurde gesagt das der Schein fünf Jahre ab Austellungsdatum gilt,also kein Jahr verloren geht.Die Regelung ist ziemlich neu.



die regelung ist ganz alt.
stichtage sind 01.01. und 31.12.
5jahresschein in 2013 endet das erste jahr am 31.12.13

eigentlich ganz simpel, wenn auch "sooooooo ungerehecht"

so isses eben - und wars auch immer schon.

gilt aber nur für den ersten schein. hast du einen, kannst du den verlängern lassen und die beginnt dann im folgejahr.


----------



## seebarsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> ich habe nach erfolgreicher prüfung nur eine urkunde erhalten.
> 
> wird der schein danach per post geschickt oder muss ich mir den beim amt holen?


#q nicht zu recht bestanden:c


----------



## marcellus07

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



seebarsch schrieb:


> #q nicht zu recht bestanden:c


 

joa dafür dass ich keinen kurs besucht, bücher gekauft und aus zeitlichen gründen mich damit nicht wirklich beschäftigt habe.
einer der herren sagte noch, dass ich es ziemlich spannend gemacht habe 

aber scheint ja trotzdem geklappt zu haben...

GRUß
MARCEL :g


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Fischergemeinde.
Mit meinen ersten Beitrag klink ich mich hier mal ein und schieb den Beitrag wieder nach oben.

Ich beabsichtige am 20.02 in Gelsenkirchen meine Fischerprüfung zu machen.
Da ich vor über 20 Jahren mit meinem Jugenfischereischein viel geangelt habe ist einiges an Grundwissen vorhanden. Dies hab ich auch beim Onlinetest des ASV Nienborg erfreulicher Weise festgestellt. 
Allerdings hab ich mir eben selber den Kopf verdreht.
Als Besitzer eins iphones hab ich mir die App "Anglerprüfung" für etwas mehr als 3 Euro runtergeladen und war erschrocken als plötzlich mir völlig fremde Fragen beim Test abverlangt wurden. Ein kleiner Teil der Fragen war inhaltlich ähnlich mit den von mir erlernten aber der Rest....
Ich bin jetzt unsicher was ich lernen soll.
Kennt jemand diese App? Ich hab hier gelesen das sich bezüglich der Prüfung was ändern soll? Was genau?

Ich häng mal ein paar Fragen für NRW aus der App an.

Oliver 

Frage:
Welche Organe verbindet der Weber'sche Apparat bei Fischen?

Frage:
Beim Öffnen einer Regenbogenforelle fallen zottige Gebilde, sogenannte Pylorusanhänge, ins Auge. Worum handelt es sich dabei?

Frage:
Die Tigerforelle ist eine Kreuzung aus welchen Fischarten?

Frage:
Welche Form der Messerklinge ist zum Auslösen der Rippenbögen bei Weißfischen, Hechten und Forellenartigen besonders geeignet?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sicher, dass die Fragen aus NRW sind ?
Hört sich eher nach Bayern an.
Meines Wissens nach sind die Fragen, wie sie auf der Seite des ASV Nienborg zu finden sind, so wie sie in der Prüfung vorkommen.

Musst nur mal schauen, ob das vor 3-4 Jahren geänderte Mindestmass des Aals (50cm) aktualisiert wurde.
Falls ich falsch liege und jemand was anderes weiss...


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi und Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
In den Einstellungen der App hab ich NRW als Prüfland eingestellt.
Vermute auch das dort irgendwo was in Argen liegt.
Das Maß für den Aal ist dort glaube ich schon geändert. Zumindest weiß ich das das Maß jetzt bei 50 cm liegt und nicht mehr bei 35 cm wie früher.

Über weitere hilfreiche Antworten bezüglich dieser App und zu dem was ich Online (hab auch ein Buch und unzählige PDF-Dateien) lernen soll bin ich dankbar.
 Oliver


----------



## derkleine

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch so ne App für die Prüfung NRW, aber diese Fragen sind NICHT darin. Installier die doch mal neu, vielleicht wird es dann besser?


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab jetzt alle Bundesländer und eine Neuinstallation probiert.
Die Fragen wie sie in den Bücher für die Fischerprüfung NRW gelehrt werden tauchen dort nicht auf.
Ich hab mal den Entwickler angeschrieben.

Wenn ich weiter die Fragen wie die aus dem Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen" lerne bin ich auf der sicheren Seite?

Oliver


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



OliverStefan schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt alle Bundesländer und eine Neuinstallation probiert.
> Die Fragen wie sie in den Bücher für die Fischerprüfung NRW gelehrt werden tauchen dort nicht auf.
> Ich hab mal den Entwickler angeschrieben.
> 
> Wenn ich weiter die Fragen wie die aus dem Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen" lerne bin ich auf der sicheren Seite?
> 
> Oliver



Wenn das die Fragen für NRW und sie aktuell sind, dann ja.
Ansonsten online beim ASV Nienborg.

P.S.: Falls die Fragen in der App nicht korrekt sind, müsstest du doch eigentlich die Kohle wiederbekommen.


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei dem Buch handelt es sich um die 6. Auflage von 2010.
Auf Amazon wird genau diese vertrieben und hat die letzte positive Rezession vom 06.01.
Scheint also immer noch aktuell zu sein.
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe. 
Für weitere Infos wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ab 2014 sollen mehr fragen kommen. also aufpassen


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mehr oder andere?
Mehr wäre kein Problem da ich alle kann ;-)


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich weis nicht genau aber Kursleiter meinte es wird schwerer ab 2014.


----------



## SgtKugelrund

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hatte diese App
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.irissolutions.bueffeln.angelscheinnrw

von Büffeln.net (Gibt es auch genau so für IOS)

Die Fragen waren 2013, auf NRW bezogen, vollständig und korrekt.

Es soll 2014 eine Änderung kommen. Leider weiß ich nicht ab wann.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung :m


edit: die von dir geposteten Fragen sind mir auch völlig Fremd


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Änderungen, falls welche kommen, sollte doch die Fischereibehörde kennen.


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also meinst du ich sollte mal in Gelsenkirchen anrufen und fragen ob es Änderungen gibt?
Oder direkt beim LfV NRW?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kost ja nix


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zu der App von OliverStefan:

Echt komisch... habe die Prüfung im November 2013 in NRW gemacht und hab ALLE Fragen auswendig gekonnt, von daher weiß ich das keiner dieser Fragen vorkam.

Mysteriös. Vielleicht funktioniert die App in deinem Fallnicht ganz richtig, weil ich auch meine das es bayrische Fischereifragen seien. Wünsche dir in jedem Fall Erfolg #6


----------



## gdno

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

also meines Wissens nach wurden die Fragen nur überarbeitet ( doppelte, nur anders formulierte Fragen aussortiert und den aktuellen Standards angepasst) und bei den Fischerkennungskarten sind fünf neue Fische dabei: Kesslergrundel, Aland, Maifisch, Rußnase und Nordseeschnäpel.
 von anderen Änderungen ist mir noch nix zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab diese App jetzt gelöscht und die von Büffeln genommen. Dort passt jetzt alles. Danke für diesen Tipp.

Danke gdno für die Info mit den Fischerkennungskarten.
In der App von Büffeln ist der Aland schon dabei.Der Rest leider noch nicht.
Allerdings gibt es in der App noch den Seesaibling und die/der Huche. Ob diese in der Prüfung vorkommen weiß ich nicht aber auf die paar Fische komms auch nicht an.


----------



## SgtKugelrund

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich empfehle dir die Fische nicht mit der app zu lernen. Sie stimmen in ihrem Aussehen nicht mit den Karten überein die du bei der Prüfung sehen wirst. 
Der rheinische Fischereiverband hat diese Karten zum lernen. Die Abbildungen entsprechen 1 zu 1 denen in der Prüfung. Ich habe glaub 5 Euro gezahlt. Informiere dich dort mal


----------



## Bud Spencer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



SgtKugelrund schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir die Fische nicht mit der app zu lernen. Sie stimmen in ihrem Aussehen nicht mit den Karten überein die du bei der Prüfung sehen wirst.
> Der rheinische Fischereiverband hat diese Karten zum lernen. Die Abbildungen entsprechen 1 zu 1 denen in der Prüfung. Ich habe glaub 5 Euro gezahlt. Informiere dich dort mal



So ist es....habe im November letztes Jahr die Prüfung gemacht und die App Abbildungen sind schlecht. Die paar Euro für die LFV Karten sollten drinsitzen. Gruss Jochen


----------



## 0231er

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nabend
Habe die Prüfung jetzt die Tage bestanden - zum Inhalt kann ich sagen dass noch nichts Neues dabei war. Oben waren ja mal neue Fischarten angesprochen etc. - es waren aber die 44 üblichen Verdächtigen.
Auf der LFV NRW Seite findet man ja auch die jeweils gültige Prüfungsordnung, da werden dann Neuerungen ggf. drin aufgeführt.

Zur Vorbereitung kann ich allen,vorallem Nicht-Kurs-Teilnehmern, das "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" empfehlen: alle Fragen, original Fischbilder und die 10 Montagen sind auch drin - hat perfekt geklappt!:m


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

werde im Juni zur Prüfung gehen und beschäftige mich jetzt schon ein wenig mit den Prüfungsinhalten. Die Seite vom LFV ist ja schonmal super. da weiß man ja ziemlich genau was geprüft werden kann. aber was nicht so recht daraus hervorgeht ist ob man die Ruten wirklich zusammenbauen muss oder ob man nur die richtigen "Einzelteile" bereit legen soll. wie war das bei euch? wird dabei quasi auch das richtige Knoten abgeprüft oder geht es wirklich nur um die richtige Zusammenstellung?

liebe grüße!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei uns in Essen musste ich den Kram benennen und draufzeigen. Kein Zusammenbau, kein Knoten.


----------



## SgtKugelrund

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei uns musste man die jeweilige Rute tatsächlich zusammenbauen , das zubehör in der richtigen Reihenfolge parat legen und  einen wirbelknoten vorzeigen. Ich glaube das hängt davon ab Wie gut sie insgesamt im Zeitplan sind.


----------



## 0231er

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auch nur zusammenlegen und benennen.
Hab mir aber sagen lassen das geht je nach Stimmungslage der Prüfer +  was du so für einen Eindruck machst in Theorie und Co.
Evtl. fühlt man jemanden der dort "schlecht" war und in der Zusammenstellung auch unsicher etwas genauer auf den Zahn um festzustellen ob derjenige überhaupt grob weiß was Sache ist


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich danke euch  da werd ich wohl die Knoten auch alle drauf haben müssen... Schad ja nix... Braucht man später ja auch


----------



## n33db33r

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Servus,
ich musste bei meiner Prüfung die Rute nur zusammen legen mit allen Einzelteilen und das wars. Mein Tischnachbar in der schriftlichen musste die Rute aber komplett zusammenbauen. Denke das es an der Motivation des Prüfers liegt was du machen musst.

Naxh der Prüfung wirst du wahrscheinlich eh mit No Knot Verbindungen arbeiten ;-) 
Aber die 3 Knoten die du für die Prüfung brauchen konntest kann man auch eben lernen.


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab Gestern meine Fischerprüfung in Gelsenkirchen erfolgreich bestanden.Im praktischen Teil musste ich lediglich auf die einzelnen Gegenstände die zum Zusammenbau einer Aalrute benötigt werden zeigen. Verwirrend war hier das auf der Rute die hierfür benötigt wurde "Spin" stand. Die Prüfer waren aber sehr kulant und meinten das das die richtige Rute sei.
Beim Zubehör gabs keine Probleme und da ich zuvor schon alle 6 Fische richtig benennen könnte war ich nach gut 25 Minuten mit meinem Prüfungszeugnis schon wieder auf dem Heimweg.
Ich denke aufgrund der hohen Teilnehmerzahl hat man eher ein wenig auf die Quantität als auf Qualität geachtet. Mir Solls recht sein.
Petri Heil


----------



## micmun1999

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi alle zusammen. 
Habe im letzten Jahr versucht, die Prüfung im Kreishaus Lüdenscheid (Kreis MK) abzulegen und habe es auch beihnahe geschafft. Theoretischer Teil: 58/60 Fragen richtig. Doch dann kam der praktische Teil:
4/6 Fischen erkannt. Reicht noch gerade, aber ohne Scheiß: Da ich meistens am Rhein angeln gehe, muss ich doch nicht wirklich einen Bach- von einem Seesaibling unterscheiden können oder den Giebel von der Karausche (ich weiß: Schguppen an der Seitenlinie zählen). Doch dann das Gerätebasteln: Erste Frage: Hast du einen Vorbereitungskurs belegt? Ich denke mir nix und antworte wahrheitsgemäß mit nein. Ich glaube, dass das nachher Ausschöag gebend war, zusammen mit meinem Alter (damals 13).
Ich sollte eine Combo fürs Posenangeln mit der kurzen Rute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen zusammenstellen. 
Ich fange also an. Rute: Meiner Meinung nach zu kurz, aber der Prüfer nickt diese kurz ab. Also OK. Dann die anderen Sachen. 
Bei der Überprüfung kommt als erstes die Rute unter die Lupe: 
Zu kurz! Ich denke: Wie bitte. Doch der Prüfer bleibt stur. 
Die anderten Teile waren in Ordnung und ich hätte bestanden. Doch dann die Landewerkzeuge:
Priest, Messer, Lösezange, Maßband, Waage.
Falsch!
Ich solle den Fisch doch zuerst auf sein Mindestmaß überprüfen. Leider fiel mir erst später ein, dass alle geforderten Fischarten kein Mindestmaß haben, womit die Aufgabe eigentlich erfüllt gewesen wäre. 
Ohnen diesen ,,Fehler" hätte ich bestanden.
Als ich mich dann dieses Jahr erneut anmelden musste, habe ich festgestellt, dass in der Anmeldung ,,Absolvieren eines Vorbereitungskurses ja/nein" auftauchte, habe ich mich an ein anderes Amt gewandt und mich dort beworben, denn das wollte ich nicht nocheinmal mitmachen. 
Dazu brauchte ich dann eine Genehmigung, welche mir von dem Amt, wo ich meinen theoretischen Teil absolviert habe erteilt werden musste. Bearbeitungsgebühr: 15€!!!
Für mich steht jedenfalls fest, das ich Junganglern nicht empfehlen kann, die Prüfung im Kreis MK zu machen, da man dort als Jungangler meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig behandelt wird. Als Erwachsener ist das hoffentlich anders. 
Euch anderen wünsche ich mehr Glück mit euren Prüfern und ein dickes Petri!


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Den Prüfern ist es eigentlich so ziemlich egal wo und auf es du später angeln gehst. Die Fische zu erkennen und die Ruten korrekt zusammenstellen zu können ist Bestandteil der Prüfung.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich nie eine Rute zum angeln von Dorschen benötigen werde aber in der Prüfung hätte ich sie zusammenstellen können müssen. 
Das man dich gelinkt hat und dir mit einem Nicken die Falsche Rute bestätigt hat ist eine Sauerei.
Wenn du die originalen Fischkarten zum lernen der Fischarten hast dann kann man bei der Karausche einen kleinen Schwarzen Fleck an der Schwanzflosse erkennen. Da muss man keine Schuppen zählen. Ich fand eher das Güster und Giebel sich sehr ähnlich sahen aber anhand der Rückenflosse auch ganz gut zu unterscheiden.
Ich bin mir sicher das der Seesaibling garnicht in den Fischkarten vorkommt. Nach was für Unterlagen hast du gelernt?



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Einfach mehr lernen nachstes mal dann klappt es auch egal welcher prufer da steht. Hab ubrigens auch bei MK meine prufung abgelegt. In 20 minuten war ich auf dem weg nach hause

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

nochmal ne kurze frage zu den fischarten... ist das "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" dahingehend komplett und exakt? also sind das bei der Prüfung die gleichen Bilder? oder sollte ich mir die karten des LFV dazuholen? nur doppelt gemoppelt lohnt ja nicht !

vielen dank und lg!

sorry, etwas genauer: dieses Buch:
Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen
M. Hammer, E. Heddergott, M. Möhlenkamp, Gabriele Mühlenkamp


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sofern keine neuen, wie ein paar Beiträge vorher aber schon angedeute, bisher aber  noch nicht umgesetzt, Fischarten dazu kommen kannst du aus diesem Buch lernen. Die Fische sind identisch.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es ist wohl geplant das der Nordseeschäpel, die Rußnase, die Kesslergrundel, der Maifisch und der Aland dazu kommen sollen. Bei meiner Prüfung im Februar war aber keiner dieser Fische dabei.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Grundeln sind neu dabei,Maifisch Aland Rußnase schon länger dabei...


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei meiner Prüfung waren sie definitiv nicht dabei da die Prüfungskommission zu Beginn der Prüfung erklärte:"...anschließend ziehen sie aus 45 Fischarten 6, wovon sie 4 richtig benenne müssen ..."
Am besten beim LFV anrufen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

auf der Seite von denen gibt es ja auch die prüfungsordnung... da sollte, sofern etwas neues dazu kommt ja rechtzeitig bescheid gegeben werden...

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/fischerpruefung_nrw.pdf

die geprüften Fische laut dieser Seite sind:

Bachneunauge, Bachforelle, Meerforelle, Lachs, Regenbogenforelle, Bachsaibling, Äsche, Hecht, Aal, Rotauge, Moderlieschen,
Hasel, Döbel, Elritze, Rotfeder, Schleie, Nase, Gründling, Rapfen, Barbe, Ukelei, Schneider, Güster, Brachsen, Bitterling,
Karausche, Giebel, Wildkarpfen, Schmerle, Schlammpeitzger, Steinbeißer, Wels, Quappe, Flußbarsch, Zander, Kaulbarsch,
Groppe (Mühlkoppe), Dreistachliger Stichling, Zwergstichling (Neunstachliger Stichling), Edelkrebs, Amerikanischer Krebs,
Kabeljau (Dorsch), Makrele, Flunder

danke euch! dann werd ich mal mit dem Buch lernen... wenn das 1 zu 1 die bilder sind ist das ja echt nice!

grüße!


----------



## 0231er

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann ich bestätigen - Bilder waren im Februar 1:1 die Gleichen#6


----------



## Nüsser

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



phirania schrieb:


> Grundeln sind neu dabei,Maifisch Aland Rußnase schon länger dabei...


 
 Das stimmt so nicht. Prüfungsrelevant in NRW sind nach wie vor die 44 Karten, wie sie 1:1 im "Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung" abgebildet sind. Keine Grundel, kein Aland, kein Maifisch, keine Rußnase. Ist aber auch, wie hier schon geschrieben, in der Fischerprüfungsordnung NRW geregelt. Ob da Änderungen in der Pipeline sind, weiß ich nicht, aber Stand heute ist alles beim alten.

 Btw.: Habe die Prüfung heute fehlerlos bestanden, jetzt kann es losgehen! :q:vik:


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dann mal Petri Heil und Glückwunsch!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



micmun1999 schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen.
> Habe im letzten Jahr versucht, die Prüfung im Kreishaus Lüdenscheid (Kreis MK) abzulegen und habe es auch beihnahe geschafft. Theoretischer Teil: 58/60 Fragen richtig. Doch dann kam der praktische Teil:
> 4/6 Fischen erkannt. Reicht noch gerade, aber ohne Scheiß: Da ich meistens am Rhein angeln gehe, muss ich doch nicht wirklich einen Bach- von einem Seesaibling unterscheiden können oder den Giebel von der Karausche (ich weiß: Schguppen an der Seitenlinie zählen). Doch dann das Gerätebasteln: Erste Frage: Hast du einen Vorbereitungskurs belegt? Ich denke mir nix und antworte wahrheitsgemäß mit nein. Ich glaube, dass das nachher Ausschöag gebend war, zusammen mit meinem Alter (damals 13).
> Ich sollte eine Combo fürs Posenangeln mit der kurzen Rute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen zusammenstellen.
> Ich fange also an. Rute: Meiner Meinung nach zu kurz, aber der Prüfer nickt diese kurz ab. Also OK. Dann die anderen Sachen.
> Bei der Überprüfung kommt als erstes die Rute unter die Lupe:
> Zu kurz! Ich denke: Wie bitte. Doch der Prüfer bleibt stur.
> Die anderten Teile waren in Ordnung und ich hätte bestanden. Doch dann die Landewerkzeuge:
> Priest, Messer, Lösezange, Maßband, Waage.
> Falsch!
> Ich solle den Fisch doch zuerst auf sein Mindestmaß überprüfen. Leider fiel mir erst später ein, dass alle geforderten Fischarten kein Mindestmaß haben, womit die Aufgabe eigentlich erfüllt gewesen wäre.
> Ohnen diesen ,,Fehler" hätte ich bestanden.
> Als ich mich dann dieses Jahr erneut anmelden musste, habe ich festgestellt, dass in der Anmeldung ,,Absolvieren eines Vorbereitungskurses ja/nein" auftauchte, habe ich mich an ein anderes Amt gewandt und mich dort beworben, denn das wollte ich nicht nocheinmal mitmachen.
> Dazu brauchte ich dann eine Genehmigung, welche mir von dem Amt, wo ich meinen theoretischen Teil absolviert habe erteilt werden musste. Bearbeitungsgebühr: 15€!!!
> Für mich steht jedenfalls fest, das ich Junganglern nicht empfehlen kann, die Prüfung im Kreis MK zu machen, da man dort als Jungangler meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig behandelt wird. Als Erwachsener ist das hoffentlich anders.
> Euch anderen wünsche ich mehr Glück mit euren Prüfern und ein dickes Petri!



das heisst ja das du den praktischen Teil nochmal machst, bitte denk daran das die Fischkarten Fischarten da mit zu zählen, also auch die Fische üben #h


----------



## Nüsser

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@OliverStefan:

 Petri Dank! #6#h


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

kann man in der praktischen Prüfung, bei der Gerätekunde, eigentlich sehen, welche Länge und welches Wurfgewicht die jeweilige Rute hat? Also steht das auf den Geräten drauf oder dran? Weil teilweise sehen sich die Dinger ja schon sehr ähnlich. 

MfG,

Stephan


----------



## amd2408

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich kann mich irren, aber Angelruten sind immer beschriftet.


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dann braucht man doch nur die Längen und Gewichte üben und schon läuft die Prüfung!


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Auf meiner "Aalrute" stand "Spin" drauf und hat mich verwirrt. Als ich den Prüfern sagte das ich eine Rute mit 2,70m Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von ca. 60g Suche meinten die nur ich solle dann diese nehmen. 
Ich glaub die hatten nix anderes da gehabt.
Bei meiner Prüfung war es auch so das immer 3 Prüflinge zusammen im Prüfungsraum waren. Jeder an einem anderen Tisch auf dem jeweils alle benötigten Prüfungsutensilien lagen. Das erinnerte ein wenig an Massenabfertigung 

Rein optisch wirst du die Ruten als Neuling eher nicht auseinander halten können. Lern Längen und Wurfgewichte. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja cool, danke für die Info! Also darf man sich vorher auch mal die Ruten nehmen und sie anfassen, um sie sich näher anzuschauen? Oder fällt man dann sofort durch, weil man die falsche gewählt hat?


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kanns die nehmen und sich angucken..


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Natürlich kannst du dir die Ruten angucken. Meist steht an der Seite die Länge und das Wurfgewicht. 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



OliverStefan schrieb:


> ...Rein optisch wirst du die Ruten als Neuling eher nicht auseinander halten können. Lern Längen und Wurfgewichte...



Ich kann empfehlen, die Ruten nach markanten Merkmalen zu unterscheiden. Die vielen Zahlen zu Länge und WG sind imho eine größere Herausforderung; vorallem, wenn die Ruten nicht beschriftet sind. Aber es soll natürlich jeder so machen, wie er es am besten in den Kopf bekommt.

Zur Vereinfachung: 

zwei Teleruten: die längere für A1, kürzere A3 checked

spezielle Steckruten, die man gut auseinanderhalten kann und deshalb kaum lernen muss:

Fliegenrute = Rollenhalter vor Griff checked.
Schwingspitzenrute checked. 
Brandungsrute checked.
Pilkrute = Kräftigste mit roter Spitze checked

bleiben nur drei "normale" zweiteilige Steckruten übrig:

kürzeste für Barsche A6 checked
mittlere (2,40 m Länge, WG 40) für Hechte A5 checked
längste (2,70 m Länge, WG 60) für Aal A4 checked  

Es ist somit im Zweifel völlig egal, ob und was auf den Ruten steht, wenn man sie nebeneinander legt.

Ähnlich vereinfachen lässt es sich mit den Rollen und Schnüren. 

Wer das in Bezug auf die praktische Prüfung in NRW etwas ausführlicher haben möchte, darf gerne seine Mailadresse per PM hinterlassen. 

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Zambo

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Wer das in Bezug auf die praktische Prüfung in NRW etwas ausführlicher haben möchte, darf gerne seine Mailadresse per PM hinterlassen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Anglero



An alle die sich in theoretischer Form auf die praktische Prüfung vorbereiten wollen empfehle ich von diesem Angebot gebrauch zu machen. Hat mir sehr geholfen. 

Schönen Abend noch,
Zambo


----------



## Strullermann

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo #h

ich bin gerade in der Prüfungsvorbereitung und habe da mal ein paar Fragen zur praktischen Prüfung:

Laut Vorbereitungskurs sollen wir für die Hechtrute (A4) ein 30cm langes Stahlvorfach mit einer Tragkraft von 12kg (!) wählen und als Hauptschnur eine 0,40mm Schnur mit 11,3kg (!) Tragkraft.

Eigentlich sollte das Vorfach doch schwächer als die Hauptschnur sein und ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus daher auch zur nächst stärkeren Schnur (0,50mm 14kg) tendieren. Laut Kursleiter sollen wir die 0,50mm Schnüre (0,50mm 14kg und 0,50mm 19kg) allerdings nur für die Meeresruten (A9 und A10) verwenden. Eine stärker 0,40er Schnur als die 11,3kg gibt es allerdings nicht.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das so richtig ist bzw. warum das so ist? Mir leuchtet das irgendwie nicht ein?

Außerdem ist für den Hecht ist eine Rutenlänge von 2,40 - 3m und ein Wurfgewcht von 40 - 80g angegeben. In der Prüfung sollen wir zu einer 2,40m Rute mit 40g Wurfgewicht greifen. Hier müsste doch aber auch die Aalrute (2,70m WG 40 - 80g) gehen, oder nicht ;+

P.S Und bei den Rollen sollen wir für den Dorsch (Pilkrute A9) die "Multirolle" und für die Flunder (Brandungsrute A10) die "schwere Stationärrolle" nehmen. Jetzt lese ich aber auf div. Prüfungsvorbereitungsseiten im Internet "jeweils Multirolle oder schwere Stationärrolle" - dann müssten doch auch beide Rollen gehen, oder wovon hängt das hier ab? Irgendwie schnalle ich hier gar nichts mehr ;+

Danke und Gruß

Philipp


----------



## blaze

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zum Thema Rollen:
-> bei uns werden IMMER Stationärollen genommen.
Warum? Hat der Prüfer nen schlechten Tag oder du hast irgendwo
nen kleinen Fehler gemacht lässt er dich die Rolle erklären.

Ich hätte in der Prüfung nicht jedes Rädchen und Hebelchen
an der Multi erklären können - bei der Multi bist du recht schnell durch.

Thema Schnur:
Ja Vorfach < Hauptschnur. Solange du aber nicht die Prüfung
mit den Sachen deines Kursleiters machst liegt da eh was anderes auf dem Tisch.
Deswegen sind es ja auch immer von-bis Werte.
Solange du dich im Rahmen dieser Werte bewegst ist alles gut.
Gleiches gilt für die Ruten. Wenn da ne Spinrute liegt die aber
auch als Aalrute durchgeht dann ist das voll ok. Du musst
nur auch da wieder erklären können "warum". Es wird übrigens nur auf die Tragkraft geachtet.

Sprich: die Rute deckt sich von den Eigenschaften mit einer Grundrute und deswegen kann man die auch zum Aalangeln benutzten.

-------------------------------

Alles aus Erfahrungswerten wie es bei uns in Münster abläuft.

Bei uns in der Prüfung war es übrigens so, dass man kaum Fehler machen konnte. Solange du da nicht mit Fliegenrute auf Dorsch gehst oder die Schwingspitze zum Spinfischen nutzten willst ist alles cool.


----------



## Strullermann

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



blaze schrieb:


> Thema Schnur:
> Ja Vorfach < Hauptschnur. Solange du aber nicht die Prüfung
> mit den Sachen deines Kursleiters machst liegt da eh was anderes auf dem Tisch.
> Deswegen sind es ja auch immer von-bis Werte.
> Solange du dich im Rahmen dieser Werte bewegst ist alles gut.



Hi blaze, das ist ja leider der Knackpunkt. Laut dem Kursleiter sollen die Kursmaterialien den Prüfungsmaterialien entsprechen. Demnach hätte ich da dann auch nur die 0,40mm 11,3kg und die 0,50mm 14kg zur Verfügung. Und die 0,50er soll ja angeblich nur für die Meerruten genommen werden (?) Das Stahlvorfach für den Hecht ist aber 30cm 12kg ;+

Das sind die Schnüre (Forellen außen vor) und wie wir sie verwenden sollen: 

0,20mm 2,8kg (Rotaugen ...)
0,25mm 5,8 kg (Barsch)
0,40mm 11,3kg (Karpfen, Hecht, Aal)
0,50mm 14kg (Plattfisch)
0,50mm 19kg (Dorsch) 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## snofla

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

mach es so wie der Kursleiter sagt, die wissen was auf der Prüfung verlangt wird........nach der Prüfung kannst du fischen und dein Tackle so zusammen stellen wie du es meinst.

Die Punkte die du ansprichst sprechen ja dafür was viele fordern, ne gründliche Überarbeitung der praktischen Prüfung.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es kommt in der praktischen Prüfung vor allem auf die Länge des Stahlvorfachs an, genau so wie in den Fragen der theoretischen Prüfung. 

D.h. *mindestens* 30 cm. Deshalb habe ich z.B. in meinem Skript das längste (vorhandene) Stahlvorfach empfohlen, welches wahrscheinlich eher 50 cm hat. Die Tragkraft des Stahlvorfachs spielt in der Prüfung keine Rolle, da muss man sich auch nichts merken. 

Erfahrungsgemäß liegen in der Prüfung keine Geräte, die nicht gebraucht werden, also keine Stahlvorfächer in allen möglichen Längen usw. Es werden keine Fallen gestellt. 

Keep it simple!


----------



## BIG_FISH

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hat vielleicht einer von euch einen Vorbereitungskurs in Köln bei Fishing King gemacht? ist es gut dort, wie laufen die Kurse dort ab?


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe meine Prüfung am Dienstag in Duiburg. Ist jemand von euch dort ebenfalls geprüft worden und kann mir Tipps geben, was dort beachtet werden muss?
Ich hatte keinen Kurs.

Und noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit den Vorfächern aus? Liegen die Einzeln und die Haken extra oder sind die zusammen? Also muss man das genau zusammenfriemeln?


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein die liegen verpackt da. Auf der verpackung steht die lange und durchmesser.wenn du ne schnur von z.b 10kg brauchst nimmst vorfach was 9kg hat.


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sorry, wenn das jetzt ein bisschen dumm klingt - aber was liegt verpackt da? Die Vorfächer an sich oder die Vorfächer inkl. Haken?  Sorry


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es liegen zu den entsprechenden Montagen bereits "gebundene" Haken bereit. 

Handelsüblich in Heftchen zu 10 Stück, ähnlich http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00962NK7I/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1A6M10CBG71CEE5N0Z8D&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.ht...oard-21&tag=anglerboard-21&tag=anglerboard-21. 

Auf den Heftchen sind Hakengröße und Vorfachdurchmesser vermerkt. 

Aber merke dir einfach für A1/A2 kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10 od. kleiner, Vorfach 14 od. dünner), 

A3/A4 größter Haken (ab Gr.6) mit Vorfach (dünner als Hauptschnur). 

Plattfisch-/Brandungsvorfach ist auch bereits vorgefertigt.

Ein Besuch im nächsten Angelladen samt kleiner Warenkunde, kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, gerade beim Angelladen gewesen und ein bisschen geschaut und erklären lassen. Jetzt habe ich aber vergessen zu fragen: Ist das mit den zwei zusätzliche Wirbeln im Stahlvorfach noch immer aktuell? Besonders vorm Köder sieht das ziemlich affig aus.


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Egal wie es aussieht, einen Wirbel davor, einen danach. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke! Was mir jetzt noch sauer aufstößt ist die Länge des Stahlvorfaches. Hier lese ich überall, dass ich einfach immer das längste wählen soll. In meinen Unterlagen steht aber immer, dass ich das 15cm lange nehmen soll. Was ist richtig?


----------



## Sebastian84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin, ich hab vor gut einem Monat meine Prüfung gemacht, auch in NRW. 
Bin also noch voll im Thema.
15 cm beim der barschrute.
Und bei der Hechtrute:
15cm bei kunstködern z.b. spinner wobler usw.
30 cm bei Köderfisch, weil ja schon ein Teil vom vorfach ok Köderfisch verschwindet


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es geht doch um waidgerechtes und  nicht um schönes Angeln. Der Fragenkatalog spricht auch immer von Mindestlängen. Somit lässt es sich auf das längste vorhandene Stahlvorfach zzgl. zwei zusätzlichen Wirbeln reduzieren.


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

OK, dann mache ich das auch so. Finde die Hilfe hier im Forum übrigens echt Klasse! :m:m Danke!


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch: Liegen da immer genug Stationärrollen, um sie auseinanderhalten zu können? Also klein, mittel, groß und Meer? Oder sind die sogar beschriftet? Eigentlich müsste doch alles beschriftet sein mit einer Produktbezeichnung, oder?


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Normalerweise sollte man die Rollen rein optisch auseinander halten können, bzw. liegen dort Rollen unterschiedlicher Größen. 

Jeder Hersteller bezeichnet seine Rollen anders. Von daher kann man sich nicht immer auf die Produktbezeichnung verlassen. Ich hab gerade heute noch eine neue Rolle von DAM bekommen die die Bezeichnung 620FD hat. Andere Hersteller würden eine solche Rolle möglicherweise als 2000er oder 1500er Rolle bezeichnen. 

Wenn du die Rollen vor die liegen siehst bin ich mir sicher das du die unterschiedlichen Größen erkennen kannst [emoji6]


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke! Dann muss es ja klappen. Um 15 Uhr geht's los!


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das wird schon. Ich hatte mir bei meiner Prüfung auch total den Kopf gemacht und am Ende wars total easy.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Rollen sind optisch gut unterscheidbar. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren sie bei uns sogar mit kleinen Aufklebern versehen, auf denen die Stärke der Schnur vermerkt war, die bereits aufgespult war.

Zum Stahlvorfach, verlass dich auf das Foto im pdf.

Die Prüfung ist wirklich easy.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jo, habe bestanden! :vik:

Hatte die Prüfung in Duisburg. War wirklich ziemlich ok. Den Fragebogen habe ich von 40 Leuten als Dritter abgegeben und hatte am Ende 59 Punkte. Drei Leute sind aber sogar in der Theorie durchgefallen |bigeyes Naja...

Jedenfalls wurden wir nach der Theorie in Dreiergruppen wieder in den Prüfungsraum gerufen. Fischkarten gingen auch so durch - sechs von sechs richtig.

Jeder der drei Prüflinge bekam schließlich einen Tisch zugewiesen, auf dem jeweils alle Ruten, Posen, Vorfächer etc. lag. Als Rute zog ich A1, also die beringte Rute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Brassen und Co. Wir mussten die Sachen nur hinlegen, also nichts mit Montage und Co. Als der Prüfer dann drübersah war auch alles ok, allerdings bekam ich einen Punktabzug, weil ich den Wirbel NICHT hingelegt habe - dabei habe ich vorher noch überlegt, ob ich einen nehmen soll#q. In meinem Buch ("Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung NRW von Heddergott und  Hammer") war halt als Lösung erwähnt, dass der Wirbel entfällt. Habe dann aber nicht groß diskutiert und einfach den Mund gehalten... das Zeugnis war mir dann doch wichtiger |supergri

Morgen geht's dann zum Rathaus und die kommenden Tage schaue ich mal, einen Angelpartner aus der Region Gelsenkirchen und Umgebung zu finden.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch und viele dicke Fische!

P.S. In der offiziellen Prüfungsordnung (hast du ja bekommen) steht auch Wirbel "entfällt", aber diskutieren kommt da eh nicht gut an.


----------



## Strullermann

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, Prüfung heute bestanden #6 Theorie und Fischkarten soweit kein Problem. Es wurden 44 Fischkarten vorgelegt. Die neuen Fischkarten: Aland, Zährte, Schnäpel, Maifisch und Kessler-Grundel kamen nicht vor. - Die tauchen zwar bereits auf dem Jugend-Fischereischein auf, sind aber (noch) nicht in der Prüfungsverordnung enthalten.
Zusammenlegen musste ich die Grundrute auf Aal (A4).
Es gab vier Stationärrollen zur Auswahl: 2000, 3000, 4000 und 5000. Die logische Schlussfolgerung war für mich demnach: klein, mittel, groß, schwer.
Für den Aal wählte ich daher die 4000er. Dafür gabs dann aber zwei Punkte Abzug |bigeyes Laut Prüfer hätte ich die 5000er nehmen sollen #d Auf meine Frage, welche der Rollen denn dann die schwere Stationärrolle sein soll bzw. wenn 4000 die mittlere Rolle sein soll, was denn dann 3 bzw. 2000 sein soll, kam nur die Antwort: "Darüber diskutiere ich gar nicht erst!" :/

Egal, Petri


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch euch beiden und ein dickes Petri.
Wenn ich das hier so lese dann sollte man die praktische Prüfung mal novellieren. Es geht meiner Meinung gar nicht das die Prüfungskommission irgend nen Zeugs zusammen sucht, hinlegt und man als Prüfling das große Schwitzen bekommt. Auf meiner "Aalrute" in der Prüfung stand "Spin" drauf. 
Außerdem frag ich mich ob die Prüfer über das nötige Wissen verfügen wenn ich das mit dem "vergessenen" Wirbel lese. Wer prüft eigentlich die Prüfer? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Müslibob

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja das stimmt. Hätte ich noch eine falsche Rolle/Rute/Vorfach etc. genommen und wäre dann wegen des "vergessenen" Wirbels durchgefallen, hätte ich aber auch anders reagiert, den Prüfer auf die Prüfungsordnung hingewiesen und mir Zeugen gesucht. Für solche Fälle muss es ja eine Prüfungskommision geben.


----------



## Strullermann

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, wäre hier in der Tat angebracht gewesen. Hinzu kam noch, dass ich mir den übrigen Kram aus 'ner Kiste selber zusammensuchen sollte. Angeblich hatte man noch keine Zeit gehabt, alles bereit zu legen. War alles total durcheinander. 
Ich hab den Prüfer dann aber assistieren lassen  Ich brauch 'ne 9-17kg Schnur, ich brauch 'n 60ger Sargblei ... "Hören Sie mal, Sie sind hier eigentlich der Prüfling!" Auf meine Frage nach den Pufferschläuchen winkte er dann auch ab: "Ach, unwichtig! Darauf leg ich keinen Wert!" 
"So, 26 Punkte! Statt der 4000er hätten Sie die 5000er nehmen müssen!" - AmO @( )•( )@


----------



## JoBender

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 
bevor ich alles vergesse schreibe ich kurz meinen Eindruck der Fischereiprüfung in Düsseldorf vom 24.05.2014 in der Gaststätte "Schumacher im Domhof" hier auf:

Teil Eins - die Theorie
Nach einer kurzen Einführung (Rechtsbelehrung und Prüfungsablauf) wurden die Bögen verteilt.
60 Fragen aus 6 Themenbereichen - also nichts neues.
Die ersten gaben nach 5 Minuten ab.

Teil zwei - die Praktische
Nach 2,5 h wurde ich aufgerufen.
Zu meiner Vorbildung, ich habe keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht. Den Theoretischen Teil habe ich per NRW-App und Fangplatz.de gelernt. Die Rutenzusammmenstellung auf Fangplatz.de und angel-siegen.de.
2,5 h warten - viel Zeit, die man aber nutzen kann. Es gab einige Mitstreiter, die denVorbereitungskurs besucht haben. In diesem Kurs wurden einige Tipps gegeben. Wie z.B. Karpfenrute immer Grün; Aalrute 60 gr.. Dort habe ich die letzten Tipps bekommen und dann ging es rein zur Prüfung.

Zuerst musste ich 6 Karten ziehen auf denen (verdeckten Seite) Zahlen standen. Der Prüfer hat die Zahlen dann Fischkarten zugeordnet, die vor mich auf den 
Tisch gelegt wurden. Stichling und Zwergstichling, Rapfen, Quappe, Karausche und Lachs - alle richtig.
Achtet darauf Euch nicht zu verhaspeln die erste Aussage zählt!
Nachdem (nacheinander) alle diesen Teil bestanden haben ging es weiter. Schön ist es, so wie ich als erstes in den Raum zu kommen. Ich konnte mir in Ruhe das Zubehör ansehen (während die anderen noch geprüft wurden) und die Ruten schon mal identifizieren. Bei Fragen - fragt Eure Mitstreiter!

Nach einer weiteren Erläuterung durch den Prüfer musste jeder seine Aufgabe zur Rutenzusammenstellung ziehen (man bekommt sie nicht zugewiesen). 
Ich hatte die Aalrute.
Das ganze Zubehör war ordentlich auf einem Tisch aufgebaut. Die Haken waren im Päckchen, verschiedene Wirbel (nicht Größenzugeordnet) in einer Dose, Padanoster in der Originalverpackung (muss auch nicht angehängt werden). Übrigens hatte das Brandungsblei keine Haken und musste auch nicht angehängt werden.

Also 60 gr. Rute (das hatte ich während der Wartezeit gelernt: 60 gr = immer Aalrute). Lasst es gemütlich angehen.
Ich habe mir Stück für Stück zuerst das Zubehör (Unterfangk., Zollstock, Schlagholz, Messer und Hakenlöser) geholt und schön in der Reihenfolge auf meinem Tisch trapiert.
Dann die 60 gr. Rute, die Rolle (das Gewicht ist auf der Rolle notiert), das Laufblei (passend zur Rute : 60gr), die Glaskugel zum Schutz des Wirbels, mittlere Wirbel angeknotet (vor dem zusammenziehen des Knotens - schön anfeuchten!) und Haken der Größe 4 (hier gab es nur Regenbogenforelle Hakengr. 4. Nach meiner Rückfrage, das kein Haken Größe 6 da sei und ich nun Gr.4 der Regenbogenforelle nehmen würde, meinte der Prüfer:" Nehmen sie einfach was da ist, hauptsache ein Haken.").
Den Haken musste ich Anhängen.
Bremse getestet, Knoten am Vorfach getestet - fertig.
Der sehr nette Prüfer brauchte eine halbe Minute - das wars!
Ich: "So schnell? jaja sieht man ja das passt alles!"
Es wurde kein Knoten und keine Rollenbremse getestet.

Fazit: Anfangs war einer der Prüfer sehr streng und ermahnte zur Ruhe. Es war aber alles in allem sehr nett. Zwei oder drei sind durch die theoretische gerasselt - bei der praktischen haben glaube ich alle bestanden. Selbst die beiden, die die letzte praktische Prüfung nicht bestanden haben.
Bei der praktischen Prüfung stehen die Prüfer auch nicht die ganze Zeit neben Euch. 
Ihr habt 15 Minuten Zeit - mehr als genug.
Wenn ich es richtig beurteilen kann haben aber einige den Vorbereitungskurs besucht - viele waren aber der Ansicht dass eigentlich nur der Rutenzusammenbau interessant war. 
Zitat:" Der theoretische Teil wurde nur so runtergepaukt - das war schon langweilig".
Ich glaube dass es viel ausmacht wenn mann bei der Fischerkennung souverän ist - also die Fische erkennt und nicht rumeiert. 
Seit nett zu den Prüfern, dann sind sie es auch.
Einer bekam im praktischen Teil das Fliegenvorfach nicht and die Fliegenschnur. Da meinte ein Prüfer zum anderen:"Willst Du ihn nicht mal erlösen?" Dieser ging zum Prüfling und hat ihm Tipps gegeben. Um etwas später zu sagen:"Ach lassen sie mal. Wollen Sie später mal Fliegen fischen?" Prüfling:" Ich glaube eher nicht." Die Prüfer lachten und haben ihm den Schein ausgestellt.
Ist doch super, oder? Ich  denke ja!
Zudem wurde der Fischereischein direkt ausgehändigt!

Ist etwas länger geworden, aber dafür ausführlich und hoffentlich hilfreich.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Bobster

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Interessanter erster Beitrag von Dir JoBender.
 Sicherlich auch von Nutzen für andere die sich vorgenommen haben 
 den Fischereischein zu machen.

 'wünsche Dir jetzt natürlich "Petri Heil".

 Auf geht's #6


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hallo zusammen. Hab nochmal ein paar fragen zum Rutenzusammenbau. Habe keinen vorbereitungskurs belegt und werde es Montag mal so versuchen! 

Also als Knoten kann ich ja den Clinchknoten eigentlich für fast jede Verbindung von Schnur zu etwas anderem nehmen (Wirbel, Pilker, Stahlvorfach und Vorfach wenn kein Wirbel gebraucht wird und schon ein Gebundenes Vordach vorhanden ist) oder?

Ansonsten nehme ich zur Verbindung zweier Schnüre den Blutknoten.

Eigentlich reicht das doch schon oder? oder brauche ich zB den Stopperknoten bei der Laufpose? Also dass ich den verwenden kann weiß ich aber brauch ich den für die Prüfung?

Also nächstes habe ich eine Frage zur Schwingspitzenrute. Da Verwende ich dann die 2-6Kg Schnur, und binde dann das Vorfach an. Jetzt Benutze ich hier ja ein Birnenblei. In manchen Abbildungen ist das Birnenblei in einer großen Schlaufe laufend (Also das Gesamte Vorfach bildet quasi eine große Schlaufe, von der wiederum ein Seitenarm mit einem Haken bestückt ist). Oder kann ich das einfach so machen: Hauptschnur mit Birnenblei - Perle - Wirbel - Vorfach. Müsste das nicht auch gehen?

Ich hoffe ich habe nicht vollkommen wirr geschrieben 

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!

LG!


----------



## Danocles

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wo machst du deine Prüfung?
Ich habe meine Anfang Mai abgelegt und musste keine Rute zusammenbauen (in Iserlohn) sondern nur zusammenlegen oder zeigen was man alles braucht. Knoten mussten wir wenn nur den Blutknoten können der dann auch nur bei der fliegenrute verlangt wurde.


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

in Köln...  Montag im Pfarrheim Heilig Kreuz falls noch jemand dahin muss !

lg


----------



## blaze

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ruten müssen nicht zusammengebaut werden.
Das würde sich logistisch gar nicht realisieren lassen.


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

achso dachte das wäre mal so und mal so... also muss ich tatsächlich nur alles hinlegen? würde aber dem Erfahrungsbericht weiter oben widersprechen...


----------



## Pippa

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

..........


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Schaue gerade vorbei. Bei so vielen Fragen würde ich dir mein Skript zur Praktischen anbieten. Es basiert auf einem Kurs für BN und SU und der Prüfung selbst. 

http://www.file-upload.net/download-8974757/Fischerpr--fung-Montagen-2.1.pdf.html


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

danke für all eure mühen ! leider kann ich den link nicht öffnen. "too many connections" kommt nur als Fehlermeldung..


lg


----------



## Scuttlebutt

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bin am Mittwoch in Köln dran.
@PetriHeil1: Würde mich übe ne kurze Info von dir freuen, wie es gelaufen ist, ob man wirklich zusammenbauen muss, etc


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



PetriHeil1 schrieb:


> ... leider kann ich den link nicht öffnen. "too many connections" kommt nur als Fehlermeldung...



Dieser müsste jetzt eine Woche funken:

http://we.tl/rpbevWE2sy


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich danke dir! hat geklappt!  das hilft mir sehr! dann kann der Montag ja kommen!

lg!


----------



## MeisterZange

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin am 11.06 zur Prüfung in Bergheim angemeldet und hatte leider auch nicht die Möglichkeit einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen. Die Theorie ist kein Problem aber um die Angeln mache ich mir sorgen. Kann mir jemand was zum Ablauf in Bergheim sagen? Muss man nur zusammenstellen oder auch zusammenbauen?

Danke und viele. Grüße


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



MeisterZange schrieb:


> ...Prüfung in Bergheim...



Ich würde über die Suchfunktion nach _Bergheim Prüfung _suchen.


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich danke euch allen für eure Hilfe! hab die Prüfung grad bestanden! war alles eher entspannt und alle Prüfer sehr nett. bei den fischkargen war von den hier schonmal erwähnten neuen fischen nichts zu sehen... auch in der prüfungsordnung sind nur die bisherigen 44 fische aufgezählt... wird also wohl dabei geblieben sein... allen anderen die noch zur Prüfung müssen: viel erfolg!


lg


----------



## Danocles

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## vitja1992

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hallo Zusammen
Ich habe mal eine kleine Bitte, Könnte mir jemand veraten wo ich jetzt noch eine Fischerprüfung absobieren kann in nrw?
bin 21 Jahre und wollte schnelstmöglich mein schein machen und nicht erst im november wohne in Höxter aber würde auch weitere streken auf mich nehmen. Will aber sofort zur Prüfung ohne seminare.
Danke für eine Antwort #6


----------



## Scuttlebutt

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sooo, ich habe dann heute auch die Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt. Bis auf die allererste Frage in der Theorie fehlerfrei 
Vielen Dank für die viele Hilfe aus den Reihen des Forums!


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

vitja... einfach mal bei den jeweiligen unteren fischereibehörden in der Umgebung nachgucken wann die Termine sind... Köln war grade (kommt wieder im nov.), im bergischen land sind die Prüfungen meine ich immer etwas früher...  einfach mal umsehen!


lg


----------



## Angelgreenhorn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



vitja1992 schrieb:


> hallo Zusammen
> Ich habe mal eine kleine Bitte, Könnte mir jemand veraten wo ich jetzt noch eine Fischerprüfung absobieren kann in nrw?
> bin 21 Jahre und wollte schnelstmöglich mein schein machen und nicht erst im november wohne in Höxter aber würde auch weitere streken auf mich nehmen. Will aber sofort zur Prüfung ohne seminare.
> Danke für eine Antwort #6



nur als Zusatzhinweis , denn Termine habe ich keine für Dich. 
->
Weiss nicht, ob es heute auch noch so ist, vor 10 Jahren war es so, dass Du erstmal bei Deiner unteren Fischereibehörde einen Antrag stellen musst, um die Prüfung an anderer Stelle abzulegen.


----------



## PetriHeil1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ist glaub ich auch heute noch so... aber wohl relativ unproblematisch möglich!

lg


----------



## slangoz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hat heute jemand die praktische in Münster gemacht?
Musste zusammengebaut werden?

Bin morgen dran...

edit:

so, erfolgreich abgelegt!  

Wie erwartet musste man erst 4 aus 6 Fischarten benennen.
Dann durfte ich die Teile für die Pilkrute zusammenstellen. Es wurde kein Zusammenbau oder ein Knoten gefordert. Ich hatte wie empfohlen mit dem Heiligen Gerät angefangen und sogar dabei anfangs das Messer vergessen gehabt. Aber die Prüfer haben zumindest dem Anschein nach nicht auf die Reihenfolge geachtet. Sie waren auch sehr entspannt und nett und ein kleiner Witz am Ende war auch drin 

Aja, und wir wurden zu zweit geprüft. Jeder hat seine Fischtafeln und Rutenzusammenstellung für sich machen müssen.

Da ich keinen Vorkurs belegt hatte, habe ich mir im Vorfeld noch ein paar Bilder bei Google rausgesucht und mir angeschaut. Wenn man die ganzen Zahlenangaben für die Ruten halbwegs im Kopf hat, dann findet man auch die Sachen alle auf dem Tisch.

Als Prüfungsunterlagen reichen die Fischtafeln, die es im Netz und hier im Thread gibt...ich glaube von mark-brand oder so....sind 1:1 die gleichen Abbildungen.

Die Rutenzusammenstellungen vom asv nienborg haben auch gereicht. ansonsten die ersten 1-2 Seiten hier im Thread sind auch ganz hilfreich. mehr braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## MeisterZange

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich habe am 11.06.2014 die Prüfung in Bergheim erfolgreich abgelegt.

In Bergheim muss in der praktischen Prüfung die Rute komplett zusammenGEBAUT werden!

Die Schnur ist schon auf den Rollen vormontiert. Alles Steckruten ... soweit ich das gesehen habe ... War aber alles sehr locker und ging schnell, da nicht gewartet wird bis alle durch sind mit der Theorie. Bedeutet: 

wenn man mit der Theorie durch ist gibt man den Frage- und den Antwortbogen ab... Dieser wird sofort in Reinfolge der Abgabe ausgewertet. In dieser Zeit wartet man (Ich habe als dritter abgegeben und musste ca 10min. Warten)
Hat man bestanden gehts sofort an die Fischkarten. Hat man auch hier bestanden, bekommt man gesagt welche Rute man zusammen bauen muss und geht direkt an einen der drei Tische. Wenn man die Rute zusammengebaut und das Zubehör hingelegt hat wird dieses kontrolliert und man wird nochmal nach dem Zubehör in der richtigen Reihenmfolge gefragt.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

*Kostenübernahme/Zuschuss*

Liebe Boardies, 

mir geht da eine Frage durch den Kopf, die mir das Netz bisher noch nicht beatworten konnte. In unserer Stadt stirbt, wie überall, die Mittelschicht aus. Dies hat ja allen bereits bekannte, weitreichende Konsequenzen. 

Kann mir Jemand sagen, ob es für ERWACHSENE, bedürftigere Personen irgendeine Fördermöglichkeit gibt für Fischereilehrgang, Prüfung, Fischereischein und der späteren, dazugehörigen Vereinsbeiträge?

Mein Stichwort ist z.B. "Recht auf Bildung"

Für Kinder gibt es das bis 10 € im Monat, fällt unter soziale & kulturelle Teilhabe.

Mit Sicherheit ist die Lage auch nicht in allen Kommunen gleich. Ich bin aber für jede Info dankbar.

Die Ausrüstung ist eigene Sache, das ist klar. Aber wir wissen auch alle, dass man einen Fisch auch waidgerecht versorgen kann, wenn das Equipment keine 800 € gekostet hat.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also den Rheinschein gibt es mit einem Schwerbeschädigten-Ausweis zur Hälfte.
Das ist aber auch die einzige Ermäßigung, die mir bekannt ist.

Recht auf Bildung ist, glaub ich, nicht passend.
Weil hier bildest du dich für ein Hobby weiter, und nicht für einen Beruf, der dich dann aus einer schlechten finanziellen Lage herausbefördert.

Bei Vereinsbeträgen könnt ich mir schon was vorstellen.
Ein Verein ist ja eine gemeinnützige Einrichtung.
Und genau da würde ich als erstes fragen, denn die wissen da sicher am besten bescheid.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Haesel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Allerdings ist hier Recht auf Bildung uninteressant....

Hat ja überhaupt nix mit einer Arbeit zu tun. Sondern ist lediglich Hobby.

Manche Kommunen haben einen Topf für Zuschußbeiträge für Sportvereine, wie das jetzt mit Angelvereinen gesehen wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Prämisse wird hier wohl sein Sport-/Gesundheitsförderung und soziale Integrität.

Einfach mal bei der Kommune anfragen.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Haesel schrieb:


> Allerdings ist hier Recht auf Bildung uninteressant....
> 
> Hat ja überhaupt nix mit einer Arbeit zu tun. Sondern ist lediglich Hobby.
> 
> Manche Kommunen haben einen Topf für Zuschußbeiträge für Sportvereine, wie das jetzt mit Angelvereinen gesehen wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Prämisse wird hier wohl sein Sport-/Gesundheitsförderung und soziale Integrität.
> 
> Einfach mal bei der Kommune anfragen.



Das werde ich tun, muss aber anmerken, dass "Recht auf Bildung" z.B. auch greift, wenn man einen VHS-Kurs belegen möchte -sei es, Niederländisch zu lernen, Klöppeln für Anfänger oder den Sportbootführerschein. #q

Und das hat auch nicht viel mit beruflicher Weiterbildung zu tun.

Wie gut, dass ich meinen Schein habe und in Brot und vor allem Arbeit versinke. Werde aber Euren Rat befolgen. Nunja und "Bedürftige" ersetze ich mal durch "sozial schwache".


----------



## Haesel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Stimme ich dir auch zu das man was für sozial Schwache Menschen tun sollte, jedoch glaube ich nicht das eine Kommune eine Fischerprüfung finanzieren wird. Es geht sich um soziale Integrität und Sport-/ und Gesundheitsförderung. Das wir gefördert. Recht auf Bildung hin oder Her....das wird hier nicht greifen. Nur wenn es was mit Weiterbildung und Berufsbildung zu tun hat. Es ist auch gut so das hier ein strenger Maßstab angelegt wird.....sonst kommt dies zu tragen:......hmmm ich lunger zu Hause rum....dann mache ich mal ein Fotokurs mit allen drum und dran und die Allgemeinheit bezahlt.....


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich glaube, ihr solltet das Menschenrecht _"Recht auf Bildung" _etwas abstrakter betrachten. Es ist auf die hier gestellte Frage überhaupt nicht anwendbar.  Etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Mehr dazu hier: _http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recht_auf_Bildung_ 

Zum eigentlichen Anliegen kann einem wahrscheinlich das zuständige Bürgeramt am besten weiterhelfen. Stichwort Ermäßigung für Leistungsbezieher, Sozialticket o.ä...

Vereinsbeiträge und deren mögliche Ermäßigung erfährt man bei den jeweiligen Vereinen, die je nach Einkommenslage des Mitglieds auch Handlungsspielraum haben dürften. Stichwort Arbeitsdienst. Günstiger ist es sicherlich, ohne Verein zu angeln.

Finanzielle Unterstützung zu Vorbereitungskursen wird es kaum geben, von wem auch? Zudem sind sie für den Erwerb des Fischereischeins in NRW ja keine Pflichtveranstaltung und somit auch keine Hürde.

Es gibt natürlich die Möglichkeit jemanden persönlich zu fördern . 

Allgemein finde ich die Kosten in NRW überschaubar. 48 Euro für fünf Jahre + z.B. Rheinschein 34 Euro/Jahr entspricht 3,63 Euro/Monat. Da gibt es wirklich Schlimmeres.


----------



## XTC

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen, 

 hat einer von euch in der letzten Zeit in Solingen die Prüfung gemacht? Anmeldung erfolgt ja in der Gasstr. ist dort auch die Prüfung? Wie ist hier in Solingen der Praktische Teil? 

 Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

 Gruß XTC.


----------



## Andi mit i

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 

kennt sich zufällig jemand mit Recklinghausen aus? Rute zusammenbauen oder nicht? Irgendwelche besonderheiten bzgl Wirbel Ja/Nein?
Ich habe den kompletten thread gelesen aber über RE nichts gefunden.

gruß
Andi


----------



## david29

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hallo 
da ich auch aus RE komme und im dezember meine prüfung machen möchte würde mich das auch interessieren . da ich keine zeit habe um an einen vorbereitungskurs teil zu nehmen , habe ich mir bücher bestellt über wasserkunde fischkunde u.s.w . 
ausserdem ist es nicht so als hätte ich noch nie eine rute in der hand gehabt oder geangelt  seid 16 jahre begleitet mich dieses hobby . 

im netz habe ich was über eine fischkarte gelesen brausche ich diese karte für die prüfung und wenn ja wo kann ich diese beziehn ? 

gruß david


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Andi mit i schrieb:


> ...Rute zusammenbauen oder nicht? Irgendwelche besonderheiten bzgl Wirbel Ja/Nein?
> ...



Ob Zusammenbauen oder -legen erfährst du spätestens in der Prüfung. Beides sollte doch kein Problem darstellen. 

Die Wirbelfrage wird in den einzelnen Bezirken tatsächlich unterschiedlich und oft von der Prüfungs-Verordnung abweichend beantwortet. Deshalb im Zweifel letztere mitnehmen und bei Streitigkeiten vorlegen. Allerdings nur wenn das Bestehen von dem Pünktchen abhängt. Sollte man fragliche Montagen zusammenstellen müssen, könnte man auch währenddessen vorsichtig die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten erwähnen, der Prüfer wird dann schon den richtigen Tipp geben.



david29 schrieb:


> ...im netz habe ich was über eine fischkarte gelesen brausche ich diese karte für die prüfung und wenn ja wo kann ich diese beziehn...



Es handelt sich um 44 Karten mit den Abbildungen der 44 prüfungsrelevanten Arten. Da die Erkennung der Arten Bestandteil der Prüfung ist, sollte man sich genau diese Bilder zum Lernen besorgen. Man kann sie wahrscheinlich bei den diversen Fischereiverbänden erwerben, sie kursieren aber auch online. Im Buchhandel gibt es zudem Bücher zur NRW-Prüfung samt Bildern. Stichwort: Arbeitshandbuch Fischerprüfung. Vielleicht findest du sie auch im Anhang deiner Bücher.


----------



## Andi mit i

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für die Antwort !

Mich würde noch interessieren wie es mit A1 und A3 aussieht sofern keine Pose zum festellen vorhanden ist? Welche Stopper usw muss ich heraussuchen wenn ich nur eine freilaufende Pose habe?


----------



## Jo2307

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo alle! Bin neu im Forum und dies ist mein erster Eintrag  ( |wavey: ) und hoffe ich habe das Thema nicht überlesen.... 

Werde zur nächsten Prüfung antreten (bei uns in Siegen leider erst im November) und frage mich, welche Fischarten abgefragt werden.

Die "typischen" 44 sind bekannt, jedoch habe ich zuletzt etwas von 49 Fischkarten gelesen? (Quelle: http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung )

Da dürften ja dann z.B. Aland und Grundel bei sein? Und was noch??#c

Edit: Natürlich Grundel, nicht Gründling (Gründling sowieso dabei!)


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Jo2307 schrieb:


> ...
> Da dürften ja dann z.B. Aland und Gründling bei sein? Und was noch...



Oder es handelt sich einfach um einen redaktionellen Fehler.
Du solltest mit den 44 Fisch- und Krebsarten bestens vorbereitet sein. Mir ist jedenfalls keine aktuelle Änderung der Prüfungsverordnung bekannt.


----------



## Andi mit i

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

ich hab mir bei www.lfv-westfalen.de die aktuellen Fischkarten bestellt und werde euch mitteilen, ob neue dazu gekommen sind, oder es sich weiterhin um 44 Fische handelt.


gruß
Andi


----------



## Piru80

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also ich habe mich in Lünen angemeldet und da habe ich erfahren, das neue Fische dazu gekommen sind, aber dieses Jahr noch nicht in den Prüfungen dabei sein sollen.Waren jetzt glaube ich um die 50 Karten, wenn ich mich nicht irre.Und zusätzlich habe ich gehört, das ab nächstem Jahr Pflichtstunden beim Vorbereitungskurs kommen sollen, damit man für die Prüfung zugelassen wird.
Wie gesagt, habe ich im örtlichen Verein gehört, aber kann es nicht zu 100% bestätigen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## peregrine

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist heute in den Prüfungsunterlagen aufgefallen, dass die Rute A9 zum Pilken auf Dorsch ohne Vorfach zu bauen ist. Soll der Meereswirbel so gewählt werden, dass dieser als Sollbruchstelle dient? Sprich,... Schnur mit 19-21kg und der Wirbel dann < 19-21?

EDIT: Ich würde eigentlich einen 1/0-3/0 Wirbel nehmen. Damit läge ich weit über der Schnur! Ich frage mich halt nach der Begründung ohne Vorfach zu Fischen. Wenn die Schnur weit oberhalb des Fisches reißt, schwimmt dieser gegebenenfalls mit viel Schnur + Kunstköder im Maul durch die Gegend! Gerade beim Thema Waidgerechtigkeit...

Mfg

Peregrine


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

 nicht so viel nachdenken. Meeres Wirbel hinlegen


----------



## RookieRE

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dieses Jahr sind 44 Fische zu lernen. Die 49 Fische gelten ab 2015!


----------



## Nüsser

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

...wobei ich auch das erst glaube, wenn es tatsächlich in der Prüfungsordnung steht.

 Das Gerücht macht, genauso wie das, dass verpflichtende Kursteilnahme käme, schon seit einigen Jahren die Runde.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ja es wird immer gesagt,dass es beim nächsten mal schwerer wird


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hier kann man es genau nachlesen:

https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_vbl_detail_text?anw_nr=6&vd_id=14435

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDIQFjAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fredmine.piratenfraktion-nrw.de%2Fattachments%2Fdownload%2F9612%2FMMV16-1842.pdf&ei=h14qVI-TAsHJO5OygeAG&usg=AFQjCNHD-SwMsY5BflToWFBnGgIbWI3u6g&cad=rja
(finde leider keinen anderen Link zu diesem pdf)

Letzteres Dokument hatte evtl. noch Entwurfscharakter. Interessant in der Begründung, bisher schien das bloße Zeigen auf die Geräte Mindestanforderung gewesen zu sein. In Zukunft muss mindestens zusammengelegt werden. Keine Rede von Zusammenbau, von einer Pflicht zum Vorbereitungskurs ganz zu schweigen.

Witzigerweise scheinen es immer die Kurs durchführenden Vereine zu sein, die die Novellierung jeweils einen Schritt "strenger" gesehen haben. 

Eine leichte Verkürzung der Prüfungsdauer, ein paar Fragen und Fische mehr - kein Grund, Alarm zu schlagen.

Lustiges: 

_"...So wurde zum Beispiel die Frage B48 nach der Fischart, welche Schlundzähne besitzt, aus dem Katalog entfernt, da dieses Merkmal nur zu erkennen ist, wenn der Fisch getötet und seziert wurde..."_

_"...Im Hinblick auf eine mögliche toxische Belastung von Gewässern durch Angelbleie und auf einen angestrebten nachhaltigen Einsatz von Alternativen wurde dort das Wort "Blei" durch das Wort "Beschwerung" ersetzt. Somit soll dem Prüfling nicht schon bei der Ausbildung das Blei als einzige Beschwerungsart vermittelt werden..."_

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## Nüsser

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Witzigerweise scheinen es immer die Kurs durchführenden Vereine zu sein, die die Novellierung jeweils einen Schritt "strenger" gesehen haben.



:m Danke für die Links, deine Beobachtung teile ich absolut! 

 Es mag sich ja jeder auf die Prüfung vorbereiten wie er meint, aber wenn dann Vertreter von Kursveranstaltern Anfänger ins Bockshorn jagen, indem sie ihnen zu verklickern versuchen, ohne Kurs sei man chancenlos in der Prüfung, finde ich das einfach...:e|motz:


----------



## MBP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen #6

_edit: ich habe mittlerweile die letzten 50 Seiten durchgelesen, es wurde auch oft die Wirbelgeschichte angesprochen - teilweise waren die Beiträge älter als 2 Jahre.
Daher stelle ich die Frage erneut, vielleicht gibt es mittlerweile eine klare Angabe._

ich habe in Kürze meine Prüfung und wie sollte es auch sein, noch ein zwei Fragen dazu. Ich lerne seit Wochen und sehe daher auch in der Theorie und in den Fischkarten keine Probleme (wobei die Fischkarten in der Prüfung anders aussehen sollen, als in der "Angelschein NRW"-App). Wird schon klappen.

Bedenken habe ich lediglich im Bereich der Rutenzusammenstellung. Meine Lernunterlagen habe ich von der Webseite: http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung
Dort sind alle Ruten (A1-A10) aufgeführt.

Nun zu meinen Kopfschmerzen:

*Wirbel*
Folgende Informationen stehen auf der Webseite für den jeweiligen Wirbel (Beispiel für die ersten drei Aufgaben):


 A1 beringte leichte Angelrute: *"entfällt (oder kleiner Wirbel Größe 12)"*
 A2 Schwingspitzenrute: "*kleiner Wirbel Größe 12*"
 A3 Karpfenrute: *"entfällt (oder mittlerer Wirbel Größe 6)"*.
 Frage: Wie gehe ich vor? Lasse ich den Wirbel bei A1 und A3 ganz weg oder lege ich ihn bei?
Nach meinem jetzigen Kenntnisstand würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:

A1: Kein Wirbel
A2: kleiner Wirbel Größe 12
A3: Kein Wirbel
A4: mittlerer Wirbel Größe 6
A5: 2 Wirbel am Stahlvorfach* (kleiner oder mittlerer Wirbel?)*
A6: 2 Wirbel am Stahlvorfach *(kleiner oder mittlerer Wirbel?)*
A7: Kein Wirbel
A8: Kein Wirbel
A9: Meereswirbel
A10: Meereswirbel

Ich bitte um eine kurze Rückmeldung, vielen Dank! :g


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo MBP, 

da du mir in deiner PN keine Adresse hinterlassen hast:

Ich hatte den Text auch online gestellt (keine 50 Seiten weit): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...postcount=1238

Mach es so und im (Wirbel-)Zweifel, wie es in der offiziellen Prüfungsordnung steht - das wäre für mich eine "klare Angabe". In keinem Fall musst du dir konkrete Größen merken; kleiner Wirbel = kleinster vorhandener Wirbel, mittlerer Wirbel einfach der nächst größere, Meereswirbel wirst du bestimmt erkennen. 

Dringend beachten, dass es zwei *zusätzliche *Wirbel am Stahlvorfach heißt! Passend zu den bereits am Vorfach konfektionierten Wirbeln wählen (also eher mittelgroß).

Mit anderen, als den prüfungsrelevanten Fischkarten zu lernen, könnte ein wirklicher Nachteil sein. Die Unterscheidungsmerkmale sind oft sehr gering, und in den unterschiedlichen Kartensätzen völlig anders dargestellt.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## MBP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Anglero,

danke, deinen Beitrag hatte ich nach meiner Nachricht gelesen 
Kannst du mir bestätigen, dass folgende Karten so auch in der Prüfung vorkommen werden? 
http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, die sind es. In der Prüfung werden die Fische - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - auf größeren Tafeln und analog zu ihrer Länge/Größe dargestellt.


----------



## MBP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke, dann werde ich heute nochmal so gut es geht alles durchgehen und hoffentlich bestehen #h


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, ich werde nun im November auch endlich die Fischerprüfung machen.
Da ich im Moment nicht die Zeit habe einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen,
werde ich es auch ohne machen.

Die theoretische Prüfung ist soweit klar, die Fragen hab ich schon alle gelernt, ist ja auch nicht besonders schwer.

Zur praktischen Prüfung in NRW hab ich nun aber doch noch ein paar Fragen, die mir auch nach längerem googlen noch unbeantwortet sind...

Ich habe mir auf den Seiten des ASV Nienborg die Zusammenstellung der einzelnen Ruten ausgedruckt und auswendig gelernt.Soweit ich das diesem Beitrag entnehmen kann, ist das alles noch aktuell.

Folgendes ist mir nur noch nicht ganz klar:

1. Rolle/Schnur: Sind die Rollen immer mit Schnur bespult, bzw. sind sie irgendwie beschriftet welche Schnur drauf ist? Wenn die Rolle schon bespult ist, muss man trotzdem noch eine Rolle mit passender Schnur hinlegen falls vorhanden?

Welche Rolle für die Karpfenrute? In meinen Unterlagen steht mittlere Stationärrolle, etwas weiter vorn in diesem Beitrag schreibt jemand etwas von einer großen?

2.Wirbel: Bei der Rute A1 sowie A4 steht "kein Wirbel" in Klammern jedoch eine Wirbelgrösse.Wie soll ich das verstehen? Habe gelesen man kann durchfallen wenn man einen Wirbel hinlegt?
Wie ist das bei der Hechtrute? Da steht nur "2 Wirbel am Vorfach" heisst dass ein Wirbel vorn und einer hinten?Welche Grösse? Oder sind die Wirbel schon am Vorfach dran?

3.Köder: auf den Bildern beim ASV Nienborg ist auch mal ein Köder-Kärtchen mit abgebildet,welches in der Tabelle nicht mit aufgelistet ist.Wäre es ein Fehler wenn man eine Karte mehr hinlegt als gefordert?

4. Zusammenbau: Falls ich tatsächlich zusammen bauen muss,auf was muss ich achten? Müssen bei den Montagen mit Laufblei Stopperperlen angebracht werden?
Wie ist das bei den Ruten wo kein Wirbel verwendet wird? Reicht es das Vorfach mit einem Schlaufenknoten an die Hauptschnur zu binden?

5.Hakenlöser: Bei welchen Ruten sollte die Zange anstatt des Hakenlösers beigelegt werden, oder kann man auch immer beide hinlegen?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen, ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.
Hab vor der praktischen etwas Schiss, weil ich im Netz eine Liste über die Punkteverteilung gefunden und festgestellt das man nicht viel falsch machen darf um zu bestehen.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## MBP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hätte doch noch eine kurze Frage, passt eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Vorpost Frage 4) zusammen.

Welchen Knoten verwendet man, wenn man Schnur mit Schnur (bzw. Schnur mit Vorfach) verbinden möchte?

Bei dem Einsatz eines Wirbels würde ich den Clinchknoten verwenden.
Mir reicht nur ein Name, den Rest suche ich mir zusammen


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich würde auch dir, jenz1984, die Zusammenfassung http://www.file-upload.net/download-8974757/Fischerpr--fung-Montagen-2.1.pdf.html empfehlen. 

Sie sollte alle deine Fragen beantworten. Auch wie man mit kleinen Abweichungen und Eigenarten umgehen könnte. Ob und wie zusammengebaut werden muss, würde ich ganz gelassen auf mich zukommen lassen - Montage und Material ändern sich ja nicht, die Prüfer geben auch Hinweise. Ob z.B. zur bereits bespulten Rolle eine separate Schnur gelegt werden muss, ist mir nur von Siegen bekannt.

Zu den Knoten würde ich mir im Netz mal den Albright- und den Blutknoten ansehen, bzw. wenn man _angeln vorfach knoten_ googelt, findet man viele schöne Bilder.


----------



## MBP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe bestanden #6
Theorie 0 Fehler, in der praktischen musste man die Ruten zusammenlegen (nicht zusammenbauen, darauf haben die Prüfer bestanden) und natürlich 4 von 6 Fischen erkennen. 
Knoten wurden ebenfalls nicht abgefragt. Nach 4 Fischen war Schluss da alle richtig waren #:

Allen zukünftigen Prüflingen noch viel Glück!


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch! Lass doch die zukünftigen Prüflinge an deiner Erfahrung teilhaben - z.B. Ort und  Zusammenstellung der Montage.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch @MBP ! Würde mich auch interessieren wo du die Prüfung gemacht hast?

@Anglero: Würde die Zusammenfassung gern lesen, aber kanns leider nicht downloaden,da die Seite dafür eine Kreditkartennummer möchte...kurios...

Ich hab auch noch etwas an brauchbaren Informationen gefunden mit denen ich mir einige meiner Fragen selbst beantwortet habe:q

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/service/ser_gesetze.php

Dort steht eigentlich alles drin, auch die Punktevergabe bei der praktischen...somit ist das Thema Wirbel z.B. geklärt. Wenn man bei den Ruten A1 oder A3 einen Wirbel hinlegt bekommt man also einen Punkt Abzug.

Im Vergleich zu den Ruten die beim ASV-Nienborg dargestellt sind, sind mir auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten bei den Ködern aufgefallen, demnach ist das Kärtchen "Mais" auf dem Foto zur Rute A1 (jedoch nicht in der Tabelle und auch nicht in der Tabelle der Verordnung zu finden) wohl überflüssig.

In der Prüfungsverordnung steht beim Köder der Hechtrute toter Köderfisch anstatt Twister (beim ASV N.)

Da es für die Rolle und die Schnur seperat eine Punktevergabe gibt, gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass eine Rolle mit passender Schnur beigelegt werden muss.

Da die Prüfungsverordnung wohl richtig sein wird,habe ich meine Unterlagen entsprechend geändert. Es kann denke ich nicht schaden sie gelesen zu haben, wenn irgendetwas komisch ist, und der Prüfer merkt dass man sich auskennt, kann das vielleicht behilflich sein.

Einige berichteten ja davon, dass während der praktischen noch Fragen gestellt wurden.In der Verordnung steht,dass dies unzulässig ist...
kann der Prüfer natürlich machen, verunsichert die Prüflinge höchstens und darf nicht in die Wertung einfliessen.

Genauso mit dem anknoten eines Wirbels. Wenn die Rute richtig zusammengestellt ist und man kann keinen Knoten, hat man bestanden.So versteh ich das jedenfalls.

Aber es sollte ja im eigenen Interesse liegen, das man wenn man so ein Hobby beginnt, es auch richtig macht und wenigstens die gebräuchlichsten Knoten kennt und vorher übt. Hab da noch eine interessante Seite zu gefunden für diejenigen, die das auch alles noch nicht kennen:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de

So langsam denk ich hab ich alles, eine Frage nur noch, 
was ist gemeint mit "Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur"?
Muss die Vorfachschnur zwangsläufig dünner als die Hauptschnur sein?

Ich hoffe ich durfte die Links zu den anderen Seiten hier posten, hab die Forenregeln grad nicht im Kopf...ansonsten bitte eben Bescheid sagen, dann nehm ich die wieder raus.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> was ist gemeint mit "Vorfach passend zur Hauptschnur"?
> Muss die Vorfachschnur zwangsläufig dünner als die Hauptschnur sein?
> 
> Ich hoffe ich durfte die Links zu den anderen Seiten hier posten, hab die Forenregeln grad nicht im Kopf...ansonsten bitte eben Bescheid sagen, dann nehm ich die wieder raus.



Ja muss sie,Vorfach soll ja vor der Hauptschnur reissen.
Verlinken darfst du .


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



jenz1984 schrieb:


> ...
> @Anglero: Würde die Zusammenfassung gern lesen, aber kanns leider nicht downloaden,da die Seite dafür eine Kreditkartennummer möchte...kurios...



Ich würde erst mal den eigenen Rechner checken, bevor du hier (unbewusst) einen falschen Eindruck erweckst ;-) Aktuelles OS und Virenscanner können nicht schaden.


----------



## MBP

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Prüfung hat in Wesel stattgefunden.
Nach der Theorie wurden die Prüflinge in 6er Gruppen in den Praxisraum reingerufen.
Dort wurden verdeckt Karten gezogen, auf der Rückseite der Karten standen dann die entsprechenden Aufgaben. 
Stellen Sie eine... 
Jeder hatte einen eigenen Tisch, auf dem die Rute + Zubehör zusammengelegt werden musste. Die Prüfer hatten darauf hingewiesen, dass nur zusammengelegt werden muss. Nach dem Startschuss sind dann alle Prüflinge zu dem großen Tisch gelaufen, auf dem alles lag (Ruten, Rollen, Schnur, Köder....). Also alles zusammengesucht und auf den eigenen Tisch gelegt.
Wenn man damit fertig war, musste man sich auf einem Stuhl setzen, so dass die Prüfer sehen konnten, dass man fertig ist.
Dann haben sich die Prüfer die Zusammenstellung angesehen und abgesegnet. Ich muss an der Stelle mal die Prüfer loben, diese waren sehr nett und haben keinen Druck / Stress aufkommen lassen.

Wenn die Rute abgesegnet war ging es weiter zu den Fischkarten. Dort musste man verdeckt Karten ziehen und die Fische benennen. Wichtig hierbei, die erste Antwort zählt.

Mein Stahlvorfach hatte kein Wirbel montiert (nur Schlaufe), so dass ich zwei Wirbel dazu gelegt hatte (man sieht ja im Forum eine Montage mit insg. 4 Wirbeln. Das war hier nicht nötig.


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin Zusammen,
ich habe vor im Dezember meine Fischereiprüfung in Köln zu machen.
Als Prüfungsvorbereitung habe ich mir die AngelscheinNRW App heruntergeladen.
Dazu habe ich einige Fragen:

Sind die Fragen 1zu1 wie in der Prüfung ?
Was könnt Ihr bezüglich der Fischbilder sagen?
Falls es nicht die orginalen sind, wäre es möglich dass jemand die Fotos mir zukommen lässt?
Und wo bekommt man die Angelrutenkarten her?
Läuft die theoretische Prüfung an PCs, oder an Kärtchen ab?
Bei bestandener Prüfung:
WO bekomme ich die Rheinkarte her und was kostet sie?

danke,

M


----------



## JourFX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Fragen müssten 1 zu 1 sein.

Die Fischbilder sind es nicht. Du kannst die Karten unter http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=277 erwerben. Da gibt es dann auch gleich noch das Fischereigesetz und die Verordnung zur Fischerprüfung in gedruckter Form. Angelrutenkarten gibt es nicht. Du musst eine von 10 unterschiedlichen Ruten entsprechend der Vorgabe zusammenbauen können. Da sich das eingesetzte Material von Stadt zu Stadt unterscheidet, kannst du dir die meisten pauschalen Infos wie Rolle A muss an Rute B aus dem Internet in die Haare schmieren. Erlaubnisscheine für den Rhein in NRW gibt es in nahezu jedem gut sortierten Angelladen in Rheinnähe. Auf der Internetseite der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft findet man aber auch ne Liste. Viel Erfolg für deine Prüfung.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Da man es im Zusammenhang mit der Prüfung mit Beamten zu tun hat, braucht man sich imho gerade keine großen Sorgen über grob abweichendes Prüfungsmaterial zu machen. Die Ausrüstung wird den prüfenden Behörden zentral  im Set angeboten - da sagen die kaum nein. Natürlich kommt es vor, dass verlustige oder defekte Teile gar nicht oder nicht original ersetzt werden, aber daran sollte man nicht scheitern.

Wenn man nun weiß, wie welche Rute, Rolle usw. in der Prüfung in der Regel aussieht, bzw. wie man sie auseinanderhalten kann, ist dies ein großer Vorteil. Leider bekommt man die Ausrüstung nur in Vorbereitungskursen zu sehen. Daher habe ich sie und die Montagen so gut es geht beschrieben. Das hat seit 2011 u.a. für BN, SU, D, K, BM, Rheine usw. geklappt. http://www.file-upload.net/download-8974757/Fischerpr--fung-Montagen-2.1.pdf.html

Aber die Prüfung ist kein Hexenwerk. Um unseren damaligen Kursleiter zu zitieren: "Wer durchfällt, wusste das schon auf dem Weg zur Prüfung"


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke erstmal für die raschen Antworten.

Also ich angel seit ca. 10 Jahren regelmäßig in Holland.
Nun bin ich nach Köln gezogen und habe vor am Rhein zu fischen.
Ist die praktische Prüfung auch ohne dass man die Ruten vorher gesehen hat zu schaffen ?
Ich bin in der Lage Fliegen-, von Stipp-, und Brandungsruten zu unterscheiden.

WIEVIELE RUTENTYPEN MUSS MAN ERKLÄREN UND AUFBAUEN KÖNNEN?
WIE SIEHTS AUS MIT KNOTEN UND KÖDERN?


----------



## JourFX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, ist zu schaffen. Das ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Ich warne halt nur davor im Internet eine Liste runterzuladen, wo man Ruten und Rollen anhand von Nummern oder Farben unterscheiden kann und auswendig zu lernen. Lieber einmal mit allen möglichen 10 Ruten gescheit auseinandersetzen und dann kann man das mit jedem angebotenen Gerät gut bewerkstelligen, schadet ja auch nix. Bei den Knoten kommt es ein wenig auf die Prüfer an, ob die nur die Rute zusammengestellt haben wollen oder ob's montiert werden soll. Wir haben damals nur hinlegen müssen, ich hätte aber montieren können bei Bedarf. Sollte ja kein Problem sein, wenn du schon so viel Jahre in Holland warst. (Knotenlosverbinder liegen aber wohl keine aus ;-))


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alles klar,
danke für die Infos.


----------



## OliverStefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Benhurr schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die raschen Antworten.
> 
> Also ich angel seit ca. 10 Jahren regelmäßig in Holland.
> Nun bin ich nach Köln gezogen und habe vor am Rhein zu fischen.
> Ist die praktische Prüfung auch ohne dass man die Ruten vorher gesehen hat zu schaffen ?
> Ich bin in der Lage Fliegen-, von Stipp-, und Brandungsruten zu unterscheiden.
> 
> WIEVIELE RUTENTYPEN MUSS MAN ERKLÄREN UND AUFBAUEN KÖNNEN?
> WIE SIEHTS AUS MIT KNOTEN UND KÖDERN?




http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung


----------



## 1/4Profi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Schade dass keine Rute für Forellen dran kommt (ausser fliegenfischen)


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Was verstehst du denn unter einer Rute für Forellen? Ich könnte mir dazu eine leichtere Spinrute vorstellen (die in der Prüfung allerdings vorkommt). 

Man muss sich evtl. erst mal verinnerlichen, dass die Prüfung nichts mit dem erfolgreichen Angeln eines Zielfisches zu tun hat.


----------



## 1/4Profi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es kommen ja mehrere Spinnruten vor. Könnte ich für Salmoniden die Angel für Barsche gut verwenden? Früher hab ich ja auch immer ne barschrute genommen. 
Also: Länge bis 2,10m (manchmal wurde aber auch 3m genommen weil beissen tun sie ja trotzdem) Rolle:mittlere Stationärrolle, Schnur 5-6kg (wir nehmen c.a7kg)

Lg


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Orientiere dich an den Aufgaben, dann machst du nichts falsch. Eine Spin-Montage für Salmoniden ist nicht gefragt. Für Tipps zum Forellenangeln gibt's diverse Threads.


----------



## Andi mit i

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sind auf den Fischkarten in der Prüfung eigentlich auch die Zentimeter Angaben? Bei den offiziellen Lernkarten vom lvf sind sie ja mit drauf.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ja. Zudem sind die Karten in der Prüfung größer (DIN A 4?) und die Wasserbewohner in Relation zu ihrer Größe abgebildet, also nicht mehr unbedingt formatfüllend.


----------



## Angelram

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Servus ihr lieben. 
Stehe jetzt kurz vor meiner Prüfung am Samstag. 
Gibts es hier leute die auch in Bonn ihre Prüfung abgelegt haben? Vieleicht sogar diesen April? 

Soweit hab ich denke ich alles drauf. 

Nur mit der Swingspitzrute tut ich mich noch was schwer.

Hauptschnur-Lauffblei-Gummiperle(Schrotblei)-kleiner Wirbel-Vorfach/Haken. 
Ist die Info richtig? 
Laut meiner Info muss in Bonn lediglich zusammengelegt werden, und nicht zusammengebaut werden?

Beste Grüße aus Kölle


----------



## Hahn04

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

Ich habe heute die Lizenz zum Angeln nach erfolgreich abgelegter Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen erhalten.:q
Mit mir waren 98 ! Prüflinge angetreten.
Die Prüfung verlief eigentlich so wie schon oft hier gelesen.
Die Theorie wie überall, dann ab zur Praxis (in der Reihenfolge der Abgabe des Theorieteils).
Dort musste man einen Stapel mit Fischkarten wählen und die Namen dazu sortieren^^.
Danach aus dem recht überschaubarem Angebot an Angelutensilien das passende für die gestellte Aufgabe raussuchen oder besser gesagt nur drauf zeigen und fertig.
Habe das ganze ohne Vorbereitungskurs gemacht, weil es aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht passte.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Angelram schrieb:


> ...Nur mit der Swingspitzrute tut ich mich noch was schwer.
> 
> Hauptschnur-Lauffblei-Gummiperle(Schrotblei)-kleiner Wirbel-Vorfach/Haken.
> Ist die Info richtig?
> Laut meiner Info muss in Bonn lediglich zusammengelegt werden, und nicht zusammengebaut werden?...



In Bonn galt 2011:

A2 Schwingspitzenrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen:
- Schwingspitzenrute
- Schwingspitze montieren
- kleinste Rolle, dünnste Schnur mit ca. 3,6 kg
- kleines Birnenblei auf Hauptschnur
- kleinster Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
- kleines Schrotblei als Schutzstopper vor Knoten
- kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10, Vorfach 14)
- Made
- Unterfangkescher
- Maßband
- Schlagholz
- Messer
- kleinster Hakenlöser

Wird sich bestimmt nicht geändert haben. Damals musste zusammengelegt werden. Trotzdem sollte auch Zusammenbauen kein Problem sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass einem spätestens am Wasser das Zusammenlegen keinen Fisch bringt.


----------



## Angelram

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja das zusammenbauen sollte kein Problem sein. Hab schon zum üben ein paar Ruten montiert  War jetzt nur interessehalber wie genau es mit der Schwingspitzrute ist. Danke.


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

steht auf den fischkarten unten echts die größe der jeweiligen fische ?


----------



## Angelram

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja da stehen die größen.


----------



## gixxer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Was habt dir denn für komische Prüfungen ? Ich dachte seit diesem Jahr sind die in D einheitlich.So Geschichten wie Fischkarten gibt es in NDS nicht.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Angelram schrieb:


> Ja das zusammenbauen sollte kein Problem sein. Hab schon zum üben ein paar Ruten montiert  War jetzt nur interessehalber wie genau es mit der Schwingspitzrute ist. Danke.



Die Schwingspitzenrute erkennst du am fehlenden Spitzenteil (ca. 30 cm), das sich normalerweise in einem separaten Plastikröhrchen/-köcher befinden sollte.


----------



## Angelram

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super Tipp! Vielen Dank


----------



## Angelram

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gibts sonst noch etwas was ich beachten sollte?


----------



## Piru80

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Und wieder ein Petrijünger mehr[emoji16]
Hatte am Donnerstag meine Prüfung in Unna und muss sagen, war soweit ganz locker.Die Prüfer machen einem kein Stress und sind auch nicht so streng wie erwartet.
Wir mussten die Ruten auch nur zusammen legen, die Fischkarten wie gehabt,6 Stück,4 davon richtig und Größenangabe war auch drauf.
Also allen die es noch vor sich haben: viel Glück. 
Ab nächstem Jahr gibt es ja neue Fragen und statt der Schwingspitze kommt die Feederrute rein.Und es gibt Pflichtstunden um für die Prüfung zugelassen zu werden (Laut unserem Kursleiter)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! 

Auch 2015 wird man in NRW die Prüfung weiterhin ohne Vorbereitungskurs ablegen dürfen.


----------



## Piru80

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke.
Sicher Anglero? Unser Ausbilder hatte uns das mehrmals so gesagt.Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal.Finde den Vorbereitungskurs ganz gut, weil man da zum Teil doch mehr lernt als alleine Zuhause und man lernt noch Leute kennen mit denen man später zusammen mal ans Wasser geht.War zumindest bei mir so.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ziemlich sicher sogar. Wie schon an anderer Stelle bemerkt, ist von  dieser angeblichen Neuerung nirgendwo ein offizielles Wort zu lesen. 

Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...l_nr=793&bes_id=4679&aufgehoben=N&menu=1&sg=0

Verordnung zur Änderung der Fischerprüfungsordnung https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_vbl_detail_text?anw_nr=6&vd_id=14435

Zum Hintergrund einfach _novellierung fischerprüfung nrw_ googeln und das PDF von MdL André Kuper lesen.

Auch auf den Internetseiten der diversen Fischereiverbände werden für  2015 nur Termine für freiwillige Vorbereitungskurse angeboten. Die  Zulassungsvorausetzungen, wie man sie von den verschiedenen Bürgerämtern  erfährt, haben sich nicht geändert. 

Ich glaube, es handelt sich um Hörensagen und bleibt weiterhin der Traum der Veranstalter, die damit Geld verdienen.

Trotzdem sind die freiwilligen Vorbereitungskurse eine sehr gute Sache, wenn man mit dem Kursleiter Glück hat.


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Leute,

ich mach am Montag meine Prüfung in Düsseldorf.
Bis gerade dachte ich das ich eigentlich gut vorbereitet bin. Dann kam mir die praktische Prüfung in den Sinn.
Aufgabe 9 die Pilkrute.

Ich hab noch nie eine Multirolle in der Hand gehabt, daher hab ich im Moment echt keinen Plan wie ich das Ding montieren sollte. Evtl ist das ja selbsterklärend wenn ich das Ding in der Hand hätte. Aber in der Theorie??
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Kurbel auch auf die linke Seite gehört und die Rolle nach unten (nicht wie bei den Baitcaster nach oben?) Und an welcher Stelle tritt die Schnur aus (bei einer quasi überall offenen Rolle ?

Und wie ist es bei den Fliegenrollen? Gibt es da ein links und rechts? Oder ist es egal und man kurbelt dann halt in die andere Richtung um die Schnur aufzuwickeln ?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nimm einfach die Meeres-Stationärrolle für die Pilkrute. Ist die größte vorhandene Stationärrolle, die auch für die Brandungsrute geeignet ist.

Da alle Montagen für Rechtshänder ausgelegt sind, solltest Du die Fliegenrollen so montieren, dass die Kurbel links ist. Die Rute wird mit der rechten Hand gehalten, mit links wird gekurbelt.

http://www.file-upload.net/download-8974757/Fischerpr--fung-Montagen-2.1.pdf.html

Viel Glück!


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für den Tip, die Idee kam mir auch schon...

Aber!!!

Es machen immer sechs Leute gleichzeitig die praktische Prüfung. 
D.h. die Wahrscheinlichkeit das jemand die Brandungsrute zusammenbasteln muss ist ziemlich hoch. 
Ich möchte mich  da nicht um die Rolle prügeln |splat2:|splat2:


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es mag ja sein, dass sechs Prüflinge gleichzeitig ran müssen. Aber wie kommst du darauf, dass die sich ein Set teilen müssen? 

In der Regel hat jeder Prüfling an einem separaten Tisch das komplette Programm an Zubehör zur Auswahl, samt eigenem Prüfer.

Ich würde es nicht komplizierter machen, als nötig. Im PDF steht alles drinn, was man für die praktische Prüfung wissen muss.


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In  Düsseldorf gibt es genau 10 Rollen und Ruten für alle Teilnehmer. 
Also  nicht 10 * 6 ... wäre ein bischen der Overkill.

Nur das Zubehör (Messer, Kescher, etc ) ist 6fach da

Man muss dem Prüfer Bescheid geben, falls dir jemand deine Rute fälschlicherweise entwendet. 
Man nimmt dann was halt da ist...

Ich hab den Vorbereitungskurs in Düsseldorf absolviert. Dort wurde uns gezeigt welche Teile wir an welche Rute montieren sollen... Und ich hab keine Ahnung wie die Prüfer auf Abweichungen reagieren würden

Mein Virenscanner schlägt Alarm bei der Datei.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alles klar, viel Spaß!


----------



## buetzi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,
hoffe das ich hier jetzt richtig bin,
und zwar dreht es sich bei meiner Frage um Folgendes.
Ich mache jetzt im Dezember meine Prüfung ( ohne Vorbereitungs Kurs) und  hab die ganze zeit mit dem Program gelernt was man sich Runter laden  kann soweit so gut kann das auch soweit alles,
nur da sind 44 Fischkarten bei so wie ich aber jetzt gelesen habe gibt es seid diesem Jahr 49 Karten mit z.B der Aaland usw.
Ist es denn Richtig oder meint ihr ich komme mit den 44 gut zu recht bei der Prüfung.
Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dieses Jahr reichen dir noch die 44 Karten


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So nun habe ich es heute geschafft. Fischerprüfung im Kreis Aachen bestanden.

Jetzt mal kurz zum Ablauf:

3 Prüfer wurden kurz vorgestellt etc.

Dann als Hinweise : keine Unterlagen ,Handy etc auf dem Tisch..
Spickzettel heisst dann wohl ADIOS.

Die Prüfungsfragen waren schon auf den Tischen. (wohl noch umgedreht.)

Nach der Vostellung , Hinweisen Bogen umdrehen und los gehts.
Wir waren so ca 20 Leute .
Die Bögen waren nicht farblich etc gekennzeichnet oder sonst was. Lediglich niemand der Nebeneinander sass hatte die selben Fragen.

Wer fertig wurde dann Abgeben , draussen warten .Danach wurde gesagt das alle bestanden haben.
Ca 10 minuten später gings mit dem Praktischen Teil weiter.

Dazu ist jeder einzeln rein gerufen worden. Dann Perso. abgeben zum Prüfer mit den Fischtafeln gehen. 
Kurze Erklärung wie es läuft und los.

Dazu wurden Din A4 Taffeln benutzt .
der Prüfer sagte laut immer die Tafelnummer an 
dann sollte man Antworten.

nach 6 Fischen sagte der Prüfer ok war gut. 

Dann begibt man sich zum Tisch wo die Prüfer Ihrer Plätze haben, da waren die Ruten Karten umgedreht , man durfte selber eine Karte ziehen , umdrehen vorlesen welche Rute man zusammen bauen muss dann anfangen,:

Die Ruten waren exakt wie eigentlich in NRW sein soll (was die Farbe und Wurfgewichte angeht). Auf die Längen Bezeichnung habe ich nicht besonders geachtet , die längen erkennt man eigentlich schon so , Wurfgewicht das war gut und deutlich auf der Rute abzulesen.
Die Ruten standen alle in einem Rutenständer mit den Keschern.
die SCHWINGSPITZENRUTE war schon mit der Schwingspitze drann.


Man musste die richtige Rute nur Aufzeigen , dann das Zubehör zusammenlegen . Die Reihenfolge war ziemlich egal ,  Zubehör wie Messer etc. habe ich etwas seitlich gelegt damit man es gut sehen kann selbst das konnte man zwischen das andere Zubehör werfen das war den Prüfern egal(so war mein Eindruck).Hauptsache es war alles da.
Ich hatte die Brandungsrute nach dem zusammenlegen stand ein Prüfer auf und sagte wirklich in einem sehr angenehmen Ton als Tipp man stelle sich vor ich baue das Ding zusammen und da fiel mir sofort auf das ich die zweite Meereswirbel  vergass. Habe es dazu gelegt und man reichte mir die Hand und wünschte mir viel Erfolg beim Angeln.

Fazit wie man sieht bzw liest ist die Prüfung von Stadt zur Stadt etwas anders gestaltet  aber im ganzen die Prüfer in Aachen ok und merkten das ich etwas nervös war und dann kam direkt der Tipp mit dem Wirbel.

Zum vorbe.Lehrgang  Es muss jeder wissen ob er hingeht oder nicht alleine zusagen 60 Euro etc. weiss nicht ob das ein Grund ist nicht zu besuchen. Wenn ihr 30 und noch mehr Euronen für z.b ein handy im Monat ausgibt und der Lehrgang mit ca 60 Euro zu teuer ist das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Ich persönlich würde sagen man braucht es nicht unbedingt aber wenn man die Ruten überhaupt nicht nicht kennt geht hin und er werdet es nicht bereuen. :vik:


----------



## MikeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nochmal als kurze Frage. Man muss den Fisch schon wissen wenn man nur die Nummer der Karte hört?


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Nochmal als kurze Frage. Man muss den Fisch schon wissen wenn man nur die Nummer der Karte hört?



nein glaube die Nummer wird angesagt damit die anderen Prüfer die Antwort bewerten können. Du kannst schon kurz überlegen was das für Fisch ist. Mach dich nicht verrückt, einfach mal kurz überlegen und dann Antworten die erste Antwort die du sagst zählt


----------



## buetzi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr reichen dir noch die 44 Karten


Danke für die Antwort werde die 5 Karten (Fische) jetzt noch lernen und dann bin ich auf der sichern seite #6#6#6


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, heute bei der letzten Prüfungsrunde nach alter Regelung in Düsseldorf dabeigewesen und nach einigen schmerzhaften Anläufen  es geschafft die blöde Trockenfliege an das Fliegenvorfach zu knoten und damit bestanden |supergri


Puh endlich . Eigentlich wollte ich das schon vor 30 Jahren gemacht haben


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich habe am 3.12 in köln prüfung bin schon sehr nervös.
habe mir keinen vorbereitungskurs genommen,
nur mit der app und den fischkarten gelernt.
hoffe auch dass das zusammenstellen der ruten kein großes hinderniss wird.|bigeyes

hat jemand erfahrung mit den prüfern in köln?


----------



## retaks

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gerade aus der Prüfung gekommen und BESTANDEN|jump:
War alles ganz easy. Mein Prüfer war richtig super. Ich war mir sicher, dass was fehlt und er hat mir dann auch mit seinem Gesichtsausdruck gezeigt, dass dem so ist. Hab bei der Brandungsrute nicht an das Blei gedacht... ist mir dann aber noch aufgefallen als ich auf den Tisch geguckt hab 
Achja ich bin blutiger Anfänger. Vor ewigen Jahren mal mit 13 in Belgien angeln gewesen, das wars.
Habe den optionalen Angelkurs belegt... würde es für Leute wie mich, die kaum Ahnung von der Materie auch empfehlen. Alleine wegen der Gerätekunde!

So nun wird noch ein Verein gesucht und im Januar dann der Schein geholt 

Nach was für die Statistik:
~40 Prüflinge (mit sehr hohem weiblichen Anteil (14 Personen)). Davon haben 2 die Theorie nicht bestanden und einer die praktische Prüfung ... Übermorgen sind nochmal welche dran.

Prüfung war in Düren!

Edith sagt, es musste nur die Angel zusammengelegt werden. Montage musste nicht durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Torkel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben :m


----------



## MikeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi, meine Freundin hat nächste Woche Prüfung (KÖLN), leider kann ich ihr folgende Fragen nicht beantworten weil es bei mir zu lange her ist, danke für eure Hilfe!

1. Wie kann man Aal- und Hechtrute auseinanderhalten? Beide sind im gleichen Längenbereich und bei beiden steht im Netz, dass sie 40-80 Gramm Wurfgewicht haben. Kann es sein das für beide Aufgaben EINE Rute zur Verfügung steht?

2. Welche Knoten muss man können? Muss man bei Rute 1 und 3 wirklich ohne Wirbel montieren? (Hier gibt es ja 100 unterschiedliche Meinungen) und das Vorfach an Hauptschnur knoten. Welchen Knoten nimmt man?

3. Muss man bei Grundbleien einfach eine Kunststoffperle vor den Wirbel machen, oder Schlaufenmontage, oder ein Bleischrot?
(Bitte keine Aussage ala "man muss eh nicht zusammen bauen" wenn doch gehts nämlich nach hinten los)

4. Welchen Knoten braucht man für die Fliegenrute um Vorfach an Hauptschnur zu machen? loop in loop?

Gruß


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hi, meine Freundin hat nächste Woche Prüfung (KÖLN), leider kann ich ihr folgende Fragen nicht beantworten weil es bei mir zu lange her ist, danke für eure Hilfe!
> 
> 1. Wie kann man Aal- und Hechtrute auseinanderhalten? Beide sind im gleichen Längenbereich und bei beiden steht im Netz, dass sie 40-80 Gramm Wurfgewicht haben. Kann es sein das für beide Aufgaben EINE Rute zur Verfügung steht?
> 
> 2. Welche Knoten muss man können? Muss man bei Rute 1 und 3 wirklich ohne Wirbel montieren? (Hier gibt es ja 100 unterschiedliche Meinungen) und das Vorfach an Hauptschnur knoten. Welchen Knoten nimmt man?
> 
> 3. Muss man bei Grundbleien einfach eine Kunststoffperle vor den Wirbel machen, oder Schlaufenmontage, oder ein Bleischrot?
> (Bitte keine Aussage ala "man muss eh nicht zusammen bauen" wenn doch gehts nämlich nach hinten los)
> 
> 4. Welchen Knoten braucht man für die Fliegenrute um Vorfach an Hauptschnur zu machen? loop in loop?
> 
> Gruß


1. eigentlich muss die Aalrute was länger sein , die Hechtrute ist eine Spinrute   aber in der Prüfung bei uns war es die gleiche Rute für beide Fische, nochmals macht euch nicht verrückt !!!!!
2 . Kreis Aachen keine Knoten!!!!!! das ist GESETZ  bei der Prüfung keine KNOTEN,wie du es dann draussen machst das ist andere Sache. Ich persönlich benutze auch beim Posen eine kleine Wirbel
3. Laut prüfungsunterlagen  nein als die Prüfungen geschrieben wurden waren keine stopper etc.da also ist es kein Fehler ohne stopper zu bauen.

4. Plaggenstich heisst der Knoten für Hauptschnur zum Vorfach. ich habe die Knoten die man braucht alles als gute schwarz-weiss zeichnung . Wenn jemand es möchte dann kann ich es per Email zuschicken.


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In Düsseldorf Aalrute 270 cm 60g
Hechtrute 240 cm 80g
Aufgabe 1 & 3 mit Wirbel
Immer Clinchknoten..

Fliegenrute mit dem halben Stichknoten
http://www.feuerwehr-wilster.de/med...um/jugendflamme/knoten/knoten_kreuzknoten.gif

Das Ding hab ich gestern erst montiert bei der Prüfung. ..

Aber in Ddorf muss ja auch montiert werden

Viel Glück


----------



## MikeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Noch eine Frage, kann es tatsächlich sein das die Seeforelle bei den Fischen nicht vorkommt?


----------



## buetzi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, kann es tatsächlich sein das die Seeforelle bei den Fischen nicht vorkommt?



Könnte sein denn bei mir ( damit wo ich Lerne ) kommt nur die Meerforelle zum vorschein.

aber vielleicht gibts ja noch jemand der was genaueres sagen kann


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Keine Seeforelle, nur Meerforelle


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

kann sicherlich nicht schaden diese fische ausseinander zu halten zu können


----------



## ketty

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

so Danke für Eure Hilfe, um 8:30 Fischerprüfung im Lehrsaal der Kreisfeuerwehrstelle  gehabt, als zweite abgegeben, um 5 vor 9 praktische Prüfung und um 5 nach 9 draussen gewesen!
DANKE FÜR EURE HILFE!
PETRI HEIL.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, hab vorgestern auch die praktische in Münster bestanden, nachdem ich eine Woche zuvor schon die Theorie hatte. Beides fehlerfrei, ohne Vorbereitungskurs und ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse.
Ist echt nicht so schwer, man macht sich wirklich zuviele Gedanken...

Zum Prüfungsablauf (praktische):
geprüft wurden 2 Prüflinge gleichzeitig, jeder hat einen Tisch wo die Rute abgelegt werden soll (nur zusammenstellen,kein Zusammenbau)
6 Fischkarten lagen schon aufgedeckt auf dem Tisch, auch die Rute wurde nicht ausgelost,sondern zugeteilt.

Hatte Rute A1, weil ich doch etwas nervös war, hatte ich den kleinen Wirbel schon in der Hand und wollte ihn auf den Tisch legen, mir ist dann doch in den Sinn gekommen dass ich ja Rute A1 und nicht A2 hab(hab die manchmal verwechselt).
Als ich den Wirbel zurück gelegt hab, meinte der Prüfer:"gute Idee",der Wirbel darf also hier auch nicht hingelegt werden bei A1 und A3.
Das Thema sollte langsam ja auch mal durch sein, denn es steht ja so in der Prüfungsverordnung,und die gilt nunmal für ganz NRW.

Wenn man also bei A1 oder A3 einen hinlegt gibts 1 Punkt Abzug....

Gefragt wurde auch nichts zusätzlich, geknotet werden musste auch nichts.
Prüfer waren super in Ordnung und gut drauf.

Ach ja, die Ruten waren sogar nummeriert,auf der A3 war z.B. eine 3 aufgeklebt.Und farblich waren sie identisch wie die Ruten auf der Seite des ASV Nienborg.

Theorie hab ich auf dem Handy mit der Fischerprüfung NRW App gelernt,
für die praktische hab ich mich auf den Seiten des ASV Nienburg schlau gemacht..

Man musste auch nur einen Köder hinlegen.
Vielen Dank auch an alle die in diesen Thread gepostet haben,das hat mir auch einige Fragen beantwortet oder Zweifel genommen.


----------



## MikeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danek für deinen Bericht, ich hab da leider nochmal n paar Fragen die für mich als alten Angelbär keinen Sinn machen.

1. Bei den Spinn und Fliegenruten steht doch tatsächlich der normale Hakenlöser bei. Das kann doch nicht sein? Wie will man denn einen Kunstköder damit lösen?

2. Wenn für die Pilkrute (Schnur 17-19kg) und Brandungsrute (6-14kg) sein muss....und man aber bei beiden die schwere Stationärrolle nehmen kann dann muss es ja 2x die Rolle geben ?!?!?!

3. Genauso die mittlere Stationärrolle. Denn diese wird beim Barsch mit 5-6kg und beim Karpfen mit 9-17kg benutzt?!?!

Danke euch!


----------



## ketty

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es gab die Stationärrollen klein, mittel, groß nur einmal, zumindest bei mir. 
Diese waren direkt mit Schnur bespult. 
Die kleine Rolle mit einer Tragkraft von 5,4kg. (Steht drauf)
Die mittlere hatte eine Tragkraft von 11,X kg. 
Auf die große habe ich erst gar nicht geguckt, da ich die Spinnrute für Barsche hatte. 
Bei der Auswahl bleibt dann für meine Aufgabe nur eine Rolle mit Schnur über.


----------



## MikeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Welche Rolle hast du denn dann benutzt?

Eig. wäre die mittlere ja für die Barschrute, von der Schnur aber scheinbar die kleine....alles sehr verwirrend.


----------



## ketty

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ich habe die kleine Rolle genommen, wegen der Tragkraft der Schnur. Weil die Tragkraft der Schnur maßgebend für den Fisch ist, nicht welche Rolle Du benutzt (das dürfte den Fisch nur peripher tangieren).


----------



## MikeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Vielen Dank, welchen Hakenlöser hast du hingelegt? Die Zange?


----------



## ketty

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja ich habe eine Zange hingelegt. 
die die aussah wie eine Schere. 
Aus dem einfachen Grund: 
Der Fisch ist eh tot, wenn der Haken gezogen wird. 
UND: Ich komme damit am besten klar, zumindest wenn ich meine zahlreichen Kugelfische am Strand meiner Wahl abhake. Da erziele ich auch beim lebenden Fisch die besten Ergebnisse. 
Mit dem normalen Hakenlöser komme ich nicht klar.


----------



## jenz1984

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 
bei mir war es so, dass alle Rollen mindestens 2 mal vorhanden waren.Da lagen ca. 10 Rollen auf dem Tisch.Die Rollen waren alle mit Schnur bespult,
es stand aber nichts drauf, welche Schnur drauf ist.
Ich hab einfach eine kleine Rolle hingelegt, und zusätzlich eine Spule mit passender Schnur (davon gab es jede Menge mit diversen Tragkräften).
Das war auch richtig so.
Bei Spinnrute hätt ich auch eher die Lösezange hingelegt.


----------



## MikeHawk

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Meine bessere Hälfte hat soeben bestanden. Danke euch allen.

Sie hatte die Hechtspinne und hat alles ohne Fehler bestanden.

Man sollte wirklich bei allen Spinn und Fliegenruten die Zange statt den sinnlosen normalen Hakenlöser hinlegen.

PS. Achtung im Bereich Köln. Die Fischtafeln sind wohl extrem verblasst. Es war wohl so gut wie unmöglich den Giebel von der Karausche und die Schmerle vom Schlammpeitzger zu unterscheiden weil die Fische so ausgeblichen waren.


----------



## buetzi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So.....
ind knapp einer Stunde hab ich meine Prüfung in Mettmann.
Hoffendlich geht alles gut aber warscheinlich mache ich mir selber nur Streß 

Berichte Später wie es Gelaufen ist!!!


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hab heute meine prüfung in mettman abgelegt.
also:
ich war um ca. 7.30 vor ort, da standen in dem kleinem vereinheim schon 45 leute.
um 08:00 war es brechend voll.
im prüfungssaal selbst war es noch enger an den tischen.

zur theoretischen prüfung:

ich habe mich mit der fischereischeinNRW app vorbereitet.
die fragen waren schnell beantwortet. es wurde jedoch darauf hingewiesen dass umso später man den prüfungsbogen abgibt, sich die anschließende praktische prüfung nach hinter verschiebt.
ich hatte noch einen anschlusstermin und hatte desshalb keine zeit mehr die angekreuzten fragen nochmal zu korrigieren.

um 10.00 wurde verkündet wer die theorie bestanden hat und wer nicht.
von rund 110 prüflingen sind 3 durchgefallen.
danach wurde ein zettel aufgehangen, dort stand die jeweilige praktische prüfungszeit drauf.
(wie gesagt, umso später der theoriebogen abgegeben wurde, desto später wurde die praktische)
es gab leute die erst um 14:30 praktische prüfung hatten.

wie auch immer.

um 11.15 war es für mich soweit.
zuerst 6 fische identifizieren und anschließend
durfte ich eine der 10 rutenkarten ziehen.
ich hatte die karpfenrute:
mein prüfer, ( vom alter her könnte es mein urgroßopa sein) war SEHR gelassen und hat mir die nötige ruhe gegeben.
ich habe die rute OHNE wirbel zusammengelegt.
er hat alles kontrolliert, mir den tipp gegeben dass der wirbel bei einem eventuellen hakenverlust hilfreich nützlich könnte.
er gab mir die volle punktzahl und ich hatte mein schreiben und war raus aus dem laden.





für die stadt köln sicherlich einfach an 3tagen ca. 350 prüflinge durchzuschleusen, aber sich für den jeweiligen prüfling zeit zu nehmen, oder änliches war nicht möglich.
ich habe die prüfung ohne vorbereitungskurs bestanden, muss dazu sagen, dass ich seit 10 jahren in holland fisc


----------



## buetzi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So.....

hatte heute auch meine Prüfung um 14.00 Uhr in Mettmann 
Theorie war recht zügig durch hab als erster dort abgegeben musste aber natürlich Trotzdem warten bis der Letzte raus war, zum nochmaligem Drüberschuen hatte ich zwar zeit jedoch keine Lust mich dadurch zu verunsichern  Also abgegeben und Gewartet.

Zur Praktischen wie auch mein Vorschreiber schon Schrieb erst die Fischkarten umdrehen und Benennen und weiter zur Ruten Zusammenstellung.
Ich hatte die Brandungs Rute war garnicht so schwer hatte nur nen Problem mit den Schnüren hab vor Lauter Spulen die Passende Schnur nicht Gefunden also einfach die Genommen die AUf der Größten Stationär drauf war ( irgendwas mit 16 Kg ) weiter zum Wirbel natürlich den Größten der da war Genommen hab dann das Brandungsblei nicht gefunden bis der Prüfer mich Fragte was ich Suchen würde als ich ihm Sagte das Brandungsblei meinte er is keins da soll einfach nen anderes Schweres Nehmen und sagte dann auch gleich wo ich es nahm das es passt.
Patanoster vorfach ( bündel waren bestimmt 5 hatte aber keine lust die auseinander zu machen ) mit da hin gelegt und Fertig noch schnell das Zubehör hin gelegt wobei das wohl da auch keine Rolle gespielt hat in welcher Reihenfolge das war und Gut ist.

Dann hat er noch ebend drüber geschaut und bewertet Gab mir die Hand und Gratulierte mir.

Also im Großen und Ganzen wieder mehr selber Stress gemacht wie es dort überhaupt von nöten ist.

Und zum Schluss das Ganze auch ohne Vorbereitungs Kurs dazu Gesagt das einer da war der ihn mit gemacht hatte und dann Trotzdem Durchgefallen ist.
Also wer mag kann ihn mach ich find man muss ihn nicht Unbedingt machen.

Gruß und für die Zukunft 
Petri


----------



## sere123

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute bei der Prüfung in Köln.
Es war richtig voll, die Prüfer meinten so ca. 100 Prüflinge seien es gewesen.
Die Theorie start um 8:00 Uhr.... ich war unter den ersten 6 die abgegeben haben, trotzdem wurden die Ergebnisse erst 2 h nach Beginn bekanntgegeben.
Da ich einer ersten war bin ich auch schnell bei der Praxis drangekommen.
Erst kommen die Fischtafeln. Man zieht nicht sondern bekommt 6 vorgesetzt. Naja ich war etwas blöd, aber für 4 Hat es doch gereicht 
Dann zur Praxis.
Ich habe die Dorschrute gezogen und die Prüfer haben mich in Ruhe gelassen bis ich alles zusammen hatte.
Erst habe ich das Zubehör schön aufgereiht, dann die Rute gesucht. Auf der Rute steht schon Pilk drauf, also nicht lang überlegt. Die größte Rolle hat die passende Schnur drauf also weiter nichts nötig, schnell an die Rute geschraubt, fertig. Den Pilker und den größten Wirbel daneben gelegt. Zuerst hatte ich die Spitze nicht auf dem Tisch, da die Rutenteile nicht zusammen standen. Der Prüfer meinte aber es sei alles da, also habe ich mal was gesucht und den zweiten Teil gefunden. Dann hat der Prüfer mich noch gebeten einen Knoten zu zeigen, ein Stück schnur abgeschnitten und am Wirbel einen verbesserten Clinch angesetzt. Als er sah, dass ich den richtig mache war er zufrieden und ich musste den Knoten nicht mehr zusiehen.
Ein Glückwunsch und ich war fertig.

Unterm Strich, kein komplettes zusammenbauen, Schnur schon auf Rollen und nette Prüfer. Ich hab es auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs geschafft, auch ohne praktische Erfahrung. Einacher ist es für absolute Anfänger aber sicherlich mit dem Kurs.


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Benhurr schrieb:


> hab heute meine prüfung in mettman abgelegt.
> 
> von rund 110 prüflingen sind 3 durchgefallen.





Puh, gut das ich doch die Prüfung in Düsseldorf gemacht habe.
Ich wollte zuerst auch in Mettmann..

Ddorf hat auf zwei Tage aufgeteilt einmal ~50 und einmal 32 Leute. Das war übersichtlich...


----------



## buetzi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



bobrooney schrieb:


> Puh, gut das ich doch die Prüfung in Düsseldorf gemacht habe.
> Ich wollte zuerst auch in Mettmann..
> 
> Ddorf hat auf zwei Tage aufgeteilt einmal ~50 und einmal 32 Leute. Das war übersichtlich...




Mettmann hat auch auf 2 Tage am 2 und 3.12 und das jeweils vor und Nachmittags


----------



## dertobii

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Seit 01.01.15 gibt es Änderungen der Fragen und auch 4 neue Fischarten als Bildtafeln...
Hat jemand vielleicht ne Quelle, was genau geändert wurde??


----------



## Cor

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es wurde eigentlich nicht viel geändert.

Wie du schon sagtest kommen neue Fische hinzu:
Aland, Hasel, Maifisch, Schnäpel, Zährte

Die Schwingspitzenrute zum Zusammenbauen fliegt raus. 

Für die Theorie kann ich die APP Angelschein NRW von Büffeln.net empfehlen. Hier werden regelmäßig Updates gemacht. Hier werden auch die Fische (Bilder) zum lernen angeboten.
Die Fische würde ich jedoch von den Übungskarten lernen, da sich die Bilder doch ein wenig unterscheiden.

Als zusätzlicher Prüfungspunkt soll es dieses Jahr noch ein Dummyfisch geben. (Waidgerechtes Erlegen demonstrieren) 

Greetz

P.S. Die praktische Angelprüfung ist in Düsseldorf etwas "strenger". In Neuss reicht es aus, wenn man die Materialien der Rute, sowie das Zubehör auf den Tisch legt. Kein Zusammenbau nötig.


----------



## dertobii

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

naja also das letzte Update der APP von Büffeln.net war im November 2014... da steht auch nix von neuen Fragen.

Die APP "Angelschein NRW 2015" hat alle neuen Fragen drin. alle anderen scheinbar nicht
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.totzmedia.angelscheinnrw


----------



## Cor

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Updates von Büffeln.net laufen nicht über ITunes bzw. dem AppStore, sondern wird im Programm selber geuped.
Daher lädst du dir das Programm vom Stand Nov 2014 runter und wird dann upgedatet.


----------



## Panscher

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So ist es, habe letztes jahr auch mit der app von büffeln.net gelernt und kam super damit klar. Ab und zu gab es dann ein "in app" update. 
Kann die büffeln app jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi,
ich wollte mich so langsam mal für die Angelprüfung anmelden.
Meine Untere Fischereibehörde ist in Minden. Auf deren Homepage gibt es auch ein Anmeldeformular. 

http://www.minden-luebbecke.de/PDF/Antrag_auf_Zulassung_zur_Fischerpr%C3%BCfung.PDF?ObjSvrID=1891&ObjID=2309&ObjLa=1&Ext=PDF&WTR=1&_ts=1387377082

Bei  der Zeile "Die Ausbildung erfolgt beim Fischereiverein" Name des  Fischereivereins und Ausbildungsort, stehe ich gerade auf den Schlauch. Was einer was da reingeschrieben werden muss? Habe kein Vorbereitungskurs gemacht, falls das da rein kommen soll.


----------



## ghost01

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, lass die Spalte einfach leer, ist ja keine Pflicht in NRW.
Petri Frank


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Genau darüber habe ich mich gewundert, da es ja keine Pflicht ist.
Werde es dann einfach frei lassen.


----------



## Denn22

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Zusammen bin Angelneuling mache im März in Bergisch Gladbach meine Prüfung und habe ein paar Fragen:

Hat jemand schon die neuen vier Fischkarten im Netz gefunden? (Aland, Hasel, Maifisch, Schnäpel, Zährte)

War gestern im Angelladen und die hatten auch das Problem das die neuen Fischkarten noch nicht zu bestellen waren.Mit dem Zitat:"Die wollen ne neue Prüfung, aber stellen die Sachen nicht zur Verfügung!" 
Es gab zwar ein Lehrbuch aber das war mir zu teuer, da ich schon ein altes habe.

Was ich noch suche sind die aktuellen Ruten die zusammenzustellen sind. Gibt es da ein aktuelles Dokument? Es soll ja nur die Schwingspitzrute rausfallen?! Bleibt der Rest gleich?

Vielleicht hat ja hier schonmal in Bergisch Gladbach seine Prüfung gemacht und kann was zum Prüfungstag sagen. Das wäre eine große Hilfe  

Danke im Vorraus Dennis


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also in Düsseldorf hat man uns letztes Jahr im Oktober schon die neuen Fischkarten ausgehändigt..

Sollte es also schon irgendwo zu bestellen geben

Für die Schwingspitzenrute kommt jetzt die Feederrute.


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Denn22 schrieb:


> Was ich noch suche sind die aktuellen Ruten die zusammenzustellen sind. Gibt es da ein aktuelles Dokument? Es soll ja nur die Schwingspitzrute rausfallen?! Bleibt der Rest gleich?



https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCQQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fredmine.piratenfraktion-nrw.de%2Fattachments%2Fdownload%2F9612%2FMMV16-1842.pdf&ei=DNvtVIyIBoPuaPSkgZgB&usg=AFQjCNHD-SwMsY5BflToWFBnGgIbWI3u6g&bvm=bv.86956481,d.bGQ&cad=rja


Da ist die komplett neue Prüfungsverordnung. Mit Fragen und Ruten zusammenstellung.

So wie ich das sehe ist bei A1 und A3 endlich das Thema mit dem Wirbel klar. Es steht "passend zur Hauptschnur" und nicht "entfällt" da. Also heißt das für mich, dass man einen Wirbel hinlegen muss, sonst bekommt man keine Punkte.


----------



## Denn22

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super das habe ich gesucht! 
Danke für die schnellen Antworten :m


----------



## Benhurr

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

@denn22 ich kann dir meine fischkarten gerne verkaufen.
habe im dez 2014 meinme prüfung gemacht.
die fischkarten sind auf festem visitenkarten großen katron gedruckt.
ich schick sie dir für nen 10er nach bergisch GL.

melde dich einfach


----------



## Denn22

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich muss nochmal ein paar Fragen loswerden da es ja zur alten Prüfung doch einige Neuerungen gibt.

Speziell bin ich als Laie bei der Gerätezusammenstellung noch etwas unsicher.

Dort heißt es bei der beringten Rute A1:

-Bissanzeiger: Pose mit entsprechender Tragkraft
-Beschwerung: angepasste Beschwerung
-Vorfach: passend zur Hauptschnur
-Wirbel: passend zur Hauptschnur

Jetzt ist es ja so das bei den meisten Haken schon ein Vorfach angebunden ist. Passt dieses dann auch zur Hauptschnur, wenn ich den richtigen Haken habe und das Vorfach an dem Haken kleiner ist als die Hauptschnur? 

Das ich eine kleine Pose nehmen muss ist mir klar aber wie ist das mit der Tragkraft? Gehen wir davon aus das ich Schrotblei an die Schnur hefte mit 2-3g, dann muss die Pose das ja tragen können? Oder wähle ich zuerst die Pose aus und bebleie dann die Schnur danach? Ich hoffe Ihr versteht worauf ich hinaus will.

Was ich noch wissen möchte, ob man wenn man ein Laufblei oder Laufpose verwendet auch diese Gummistopper hinlegen muss, da diese nirgends auftauchen, zumindest nicht in meinen Unterlagen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus:m


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Schau mal auf dieser Seite nach, hier siehst du direkt, welche Sachen du für A1 zusammenlegen musst.

Du musst weder die Pose ausbleien, noch irgendwelche Vorfächer knüpfen, einfach die benötigten Gegenstände (zB Bleischrotmagazin) zusammenlegen.

Die auf den Foto gezeigten Gegenstände werden übrigens in der Prüfung genauso aussehen. Das ist in NRW genormt.

Generell kann man die homepage vom ASV Nienborg für die Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung sehr empfehlen, die sind richtig top.


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Schau mal auf dieser Seite nach, hier siehst du direkt, welche Sachen du für A1 zusammenlegen musst.
> 
> ...
> 
> Die auf den Foto gezeigten Gegenstände werden übrigens in der Prüfung genauso aussehen. Das ist in NRW genormt.




Wie kommst Du darauf?
In Düsseldorf sah das alles anders aus.
Wir hatten ganz andere Posen , Schnur schon auf den Rollen, rostige Kindertaschenmesesr und ausgeleierte Zollstöcke und ne Grabbelkiste mit Wirbeln und Blinkern

Und  nur aus dem Grund hab ich den Vorbereitungskurs besucht. Da wurde das Prüfungsmaterial benutzt


Es ist in wirklich in jedem Ort anders. In Düsseldorf muss auch zusammengebaut werden inkl Knoten (die aber nicht geprüft werden)  Blei wird aber nur neben dein Gebilde gelegt und nicht an die Schnur drangeklöppelt.


----------



## Nordsee

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das gehört für mich zusätzlich in die Prüfung! 


Knotenkunde: Jeder Angler sollte verschiedene und anständige Knoten können und dieses auch in der Prüfung zeigen.

Ruten: Man muss finde ich die Ruten auch zusammenlegen und ein Prüfer kontrolliert ob alles auch hält und nicht sofort im Drill abreißen würde.

Das Töten eines Fisches gehört für mich in die Prüfung!!

Genau so wie das Hakenlösen auch wenn ich noch nicht weißt, wie man das waidgerecht mit einbringen könnte.


----------



## Knut82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich mache meine Prüfung am 17.+18. April in Bottrop. Die Fragen sollte ich recht problemlos hinbekommen. Was mir ein bisschen Angst macht, sind die Fischbilder. Klar, so 15-20 sind einfach, aber der Rest... 

 Hat jemand zuletzt die Prüfung in Bottrop gemacht und kann ein bisschen was erzählen? Insbesondere ob die Angeln montiert werden müssen?

 Vielen Dank


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich wollte auch mal etwas über die Fischerprüfung in Minden im Kreis Minden-Lübbecke erzählen, da ich bis jetzt nichts im Forum finden konnte.

Eins schon mal vorweg ich habe bestanden :vik:.

*Vorbereitung:*
Da ich zeitlich keine Zeit für den Vorbereitungskurs wegen Samstags und Sonntagsarbeit und auch keine Lust hatte, habe ich mich zu Hause drauf vorbereitet. Die Fragen und Zusammenstellungen habe ich mit der Android App "Angelschein NRW 2015" für 2,99 € geübt. Die 49 Fischbilder habe ich mir im Onlineshop vom Landesfischerverband Westfalen-Lippe gekauft für 11 € mit Versand.
Eine Woche vor der Prüfung habe ich intensiv mit dem auswendig lernen angefangen.

*Vorstellung und Theorie:*
Das ganze fand in der Aula eines Berufskollegs statt. Beginn war um 14.00 Uhr. Wir waren ungefähr 40 Teilnehmer. Jeder hatte einen eigenen Tisch mit Blickrichtung nach vorne. Kurze Vorstellung der Prüfer und dem Ablauf und es konnte auch schon losgehen. Man hat 60 Minuten Zeit, für die beantwortung der Fragen. Die meisten haben aber schon so nach 10-15 Minuten abgegeben. Also wieder raus auf den Flur und irgendwie die Zeit mit Smartphone Apps überbrücken. 3 Teilnehmer haben den theoretischen Teil nicht bestanden.

*Fischbilder:*
Ungefähr um 15.15 Uhr ging es endlich weiter mit den Fischen. Wir wurden jeweils zu acht in die Aula gerufen. Die Reihenfolge wer wann drankommt war willkürlich. Also nicht wer die Theorie als erstes abgibt, kommt bei den Fischen als erstes dran. Ich war in der 3. achter Gruppe. Jetzt waren acht Tische mit jeweils 6 vorgegebenen Fischbildern aufgestellt.
Jeder Prüfling musste eine Karte ziehen. Auf den Karten standen Zahlen von 1-8. Dann nur noch zu den richtigen Tisch gehen und los gehts. Ich hatte Kabeljau, Aland, Bachforelle, Schmerle, Rapfen den letzten habe ich vergessen.

*Ruten:*
Wo jeder am meisten bammel vor hatte. Die Rutenzusammenstellung. Um ca. 17 Uhr kam ich mit noch 9 anderen Teilnehmer wieder in die Aula. Es standen 10 einzelne Tische im Raum und ein großer Tisch, wo alle Ruten, Rollen und Zubehör drauf lag. Jeder musste wieder ein Karte ziehen. Ich hatte die A2 Feederute für Rotaugen etc.
Es lagen genau 10 Ruten und 10 Rollen auf den großen Tisch. Die Ruten waren mit den jeweiligen Wurfgewichten und die schon bespulten Rollen mit der Schnurtragkraft markiert. Also erstmal die anderen das große Wühlen überlassen. Ich habe mich erstmal für die Karten mit den Ködern, Unterfangkescher, Messer etc. konzentriert und die auf meinem Tisch in der richtigen Reihenfolge hingelegt. Wieder zum großen Wühltisch. Es lag nur noch eine Rute, Rutenspitze und Rolle da. Kurz draufgeschaut und es war genau die, die ich brauchte.
Futterkorb, Wirbel und Vorfach noch rausgesucht und schon fertig. Nichts mit zusammenbauen oder Knoten. Einfach hinlegen xD. Dann kamen die Prüfer herum und schauten. Wenn etwas falsch war, haben sie einen drauf hingwiesen, dass man doch bitte nochmal alles genau überprüfen sollte.

Um 17.30 Uhr war ich mit meinem Prüfungszeugnis auf dem Parkplatz und konnte endlich nach Hause fahren.


----------



## powertube

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe Ende April meine Prüfung und habe die Fischbilder & den theoretischen Teil "drauf". Nur bei den Ruten tue ich mich aktuell noch schwer. Auch wenn ich noch über einen Monat Zeit zum lernen habe, würde ich gerne von euch wissen, welche Methode zum Lernen der Ruten eurer Meinung nach am Besten geeignet ist. Stumpfes auswendiglernen / durchlesen?

Bei uns wird wohl jeder Prüfling separat geprüft.. Das Punktefenster zum Bestehen (25-28 Punkte) für die Rute ist ja relativ klein..


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das Groh an Ruten lässt sich schon rein optisch gut voneinander unterscheiden,wenn man dann noch weis wieviel Wfg für welche Angelart gebraucht wird.................
Lesen?

Ps: Das Wfg steht für gewöhnlich auf dem Blank der Rute.


----------



## MeisterZange

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



powertube schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe Ende April meine Prüfung und habe die Fischbilder & den theoretischen Teil "drauf". Nur bei den Ruten tue ich mich aktuell noch schwer. Auch wenn ich noch über einen Monat Zeit zum lernen habe, würde ich gerne von euch wissen, welche Methode zum Lernen der Ruten eurer Meinung nach am Besten geeignet ist. Stumpfes auswendiglernen / durchlesen?
> 
> Bei uns wird wohl jeder Prüfling separat geprüft.. Das Punktefenster zum Bestehen (25-28 Punkte) für die Rute ist ja relativ klein..



Also ich habe mir damals eine Tabelle gemacht und quasi alle Punkte für die Ruten von der Seite http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung per Hand eingetragen (ich finde wenn man es mal selber schreibt kann man es besser lernen). Dann alles auswendig gelernt und ein paar Knoten geübt (einer reicht auch). Bei der Prüfung ohne Probleme bestanden. Hatte auch bedenken weil ich die Ruten noch nie gesehen hatte aber man kann sie gut auseinander halten.


----------



## Denn22

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So hatte heute morgen Prüfung und bestanden. Besten Dank an euch für die Hilfestellungen hier im Thread, hat sehr geholfen.

Zum Ablauf der Prüfung möchte ich noch was hinzufügen:

Ort: Bergisch Gladbach

*Theorie*:
60 Fragen mit Ankreuzbogen. 60 Minuten Zeit 
Nachdem alle abgegeben hatten kam die Auswertung. Von rund 30 Leuten hat einer nicht bestanden und durfte gehen.

*Praxis*:
Nach einer Stunde Wartezeit wurden jeweils vier Leute in den Saal gerufen. Zuerst alle an einen Tisch und man hatte 6 aufgedeckte Fischkarten in brettchenform vor sich. Was sich unterscheidet: Man musste die Fische zwar benennen aber nur auf einem Zettel ankreuzen welche 6 Fische zu sehen waren. Danach schaute der Prüfer nur ob alle Namen stimmten aber nicht welcher Fisch wie heißt.

Danach wurde allen vieren ein separater Tisch zugewiesen auf dem jeweils die komplette Gerätschaft lag. Zusätzlich gab es 10 Kärtchen. Ich zog die Fliegenrute(nass)  Bingo! Also schnell das Zubehör in Reihenfolge hingelegt und dann die restlichen Sachen zusammengesucht. Spule war bereits mit dunkler Schnur bespult daher die Auswahl recht einfach. Fliegenvorfach und Nassfliege rausgesucht und alles zusammengebaut. Doch dann der Schock! Als ich mitten beim Montieren war, reißt der Prüfer mir die Rute aus der Hand und sagt mir ich soll mal 5 Minuten Pause machen! Ich dachte schon ich hätte komplett versagt, da kam auf einmal ein Fotograf von der örtlichen Zeitung um die Ecke, um Prüfer samt meiner Rute schön in Szene zu setzen |bigeyes. Nachdem das Fotoshooting beendet war, durfte ich fortfahren. Habe dann noch alles verknotet und war fertig. Prüfer kontrollierte eben alles. Passt! 
Als ich mein Zeugnis entgegen nahm, durfte ich dann auch mal für den Fotograf nett lächeln :vik:

Die verlorene Zeit fürs Shooting habe ich natürlich oben drauf bekommen. 
Alles Zusammengefasst: Vorbereitungskurs NEIN. Würde aber gerade für die Geräte einen empfehlen. Ansonsten war alles relativ entspannt. Auch die Prüfer sehr nett.

........Ich bin dann mal im Angelladen!#:


----------



## Fatalithy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch an alle die 2015 bisher bestanden haben. Meine Frau ist schon sehr nervös, obwohl wir erst im Juni die Prüfung haben. Die Fische hat sie aber bereits alle drauf . Ruten werde ich mit ihr zusammen auswendig lernen und an meinen Ruten die ich bisher habe Knoten und Zusammenbau lernen. Zusätzlich werden wir noch einen Vorbereitungskurs besuchen. 

Wie habt ihr genau die Theorie gelernt? Gibt es Apps oder Software die bereits auf 2015 mit den 360 Fragen ausgelegt ist? Oder habt ihr Unterlagen von 2014 verwendet, um für die Prüfung zu lernen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe diese App genutzt. Die Fragen und Rutenzusammenstellungen sind die aktuellen von 2015.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.totzmedia.angelscheinnrw&hl=de


----------



## t-rex

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo an alle,
ich habe da mal die Frage zu den Wirbeln,
in den Texten finde ich immer nur noch "passend zur Hauptschnur" also ist das dann doch kein entfall?
Ich kapier es nicht , wann ein Wirbel gefordert wird und wann nicht,
Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



t-rex schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> "passend zur Hauptschnur" also ist das dann doch kein entfall?



Richtig, wo "passend zur Hauptschnur" steht kommt einer hin und wo "entfällt" steht kommt keiner hin.

A1 kleiner Wirbel
A2 kleiner Wirbel
A3 Mittlerer Wirbel
A4 Mittlerer Wirbel
A5 2 Wirbel wegen Stahlvorfach
A6 2 Wirbel wegen Stahlvorfach
A7 Entfällt
A8 Entfällt
A9 Meereswirbel (Rostfrei)
A10 Meereswirbel (Rostfrei)

So war es bei uns in der Prüfung


----------



## t-rex

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super, info.
Danke!


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So und hiermit nun auch mein erster Beitrag in diesem tollen Forum(Sonst stiller Mitleser gewesen):m
Erstmal Glückwunsch an alle die dieses Jahr schon bestanden haben. Bei mir ist es erst im Juni soweit. Bis dahin besuche ich zurzeit einen Vorbereitungskurs in Lünen bei der Angelschule Lueka (Top bisher). Werde mir aufjedenfall mal die hier gezeigte App anschauen. Danke nochmal dafür


----------



## t-rex

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo an alle

Muss ich für die Prüfung auch die Schonzeiten und die Mindestmaße wissen?
Wird das in der praktischen abgefragt?


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nein, in der praktischen wird das nicht abgefragt. Da musst du nur die 49 Fische benennen mehr nicht. Im Theorieteil sind aber ein paar Fragen über Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße.


----------



## t-rex

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Was ist der Unterschie zwischen einer beringten Rute und einer Feederrute.
Wie kann ich in der Prüfung unterscheiden?


----------



## Virus87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei der Feederrute kannst du vorne die Spitzen austauschen. Die werden mit einen normalen Gewinde draufgeschraubt. Die austauschbaren Spitzen sind meistens farbig (rot, gelb, grün, orange etc.), daher gut zu erkennen.
Im großen und ganzen sehen also Beringteruten und Feederruten gleich aus.


----------



## Fischerschrecker

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 

habe heute meine Fischerprüfung in Schwelm, Ennepe-Ruhr-Kreis, absolviert und bestanden :vik: .

Die Prüfung selbst fand an zwei Tagen statt. Am ersten Tag die Theorie, in meinem Fall am Montag und die praktische Prüfung am Freitag.

*Vorbereitung:*
Meine Vorbereitung bestand aus Selbststudium mit dem blauen Lehrbuch "Fischerprüfung" von Hammer u.a. (und den alten Fragen und Rutenzusammenstellungen), der hier im Thread empfohlenen App und den hier verlinkten Unterlagen des Fischereiverbandes. An dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön dafür #6. Die Fische habe ich mittels der originalen Fischbilder gelernt.

Die verschiedenen Montagen und deren Eigenschaften habe ich mir aus zwei Fachbüchern und dem Google-Orakle zusammengesucht. Das meiner Meinung den Vorteil, dass man einiges mehr über die Montagen erfährt, als es für die Prüfung erforderlich wäre. Und da man ja erfolgreicher ein waidgerechter Angler werden will, war das erlernen und der Zeitaufwand kein Problem.

*Die theoretische Prüfung:*
Man wurde zuerst in einem großen Sitzungssaal gebeten und von dort aus in kleinere Gruppen unterteilt. War der Erste der da wieder raus war. Das ging mit der Vorbereitung ruck zuck. Man sollte nur aufpassen das man die Nummerierung der Blätter einmal durchgeht, damit man keine Seite übersieht.

*Die praktische Prüfung:*
Man wurde mit Termin geladen und wartet mit ca. zehn Leuten vor dem Sitzungssaal und wird in kleinen Trupps, ich meine fünf, hineingerufen. Von dort aus geht es nach kurzer Belehrung an einem Tisch wo die Fischkarten auf einem warten. Nachdem man die Fische richtig benannt hat, zieht man eine Rutenkarte und löst die Aufgabe. Mein Prüfer selbst ging während ich alles zusammensuchte vom Tisch weg und kam erst nachdem ich alles platziert hatte wieder. Hatte die Barschrute und habe mit null Fehlern bestanden.

Bei der Geräteauswahl sollte man sich darauf einstellen, dass es mehr Ruten und Zubehör gibt, als gesamt genötigt wird. Hier kann ich nur empfehlen, sich vor der Prüfung mit den Rutentypen und dem Zubehör genau vertraut zu machen. Es gibt auch Zubehör was zu einer falschen Lösung führt. Bsp. Stahlvorfach mit 20 cm, es werden aber 40 cm (da Kunstköder) benötigt. Ein Zusammenbau wie auch Knoten werden nicht gefordert. Das Zeitlimit beträgt exakt 15 Minuten (das wird Eingangs bei der Belehrung auch gesagt). Der Prüfer hat während der Prüfung nichts gesagt und auch keine Fragen gestellt. Gesamt war es im ganzen Raum sehr leise.

*Fazit:*
 Die Theorie kann man sich sehr gut alleine beibringen, bei der praktischen Prüfung sollte man unbedingt sich im Vorfeld mit den Ruten und dem Zubehör vertraut machen. Nur Bilder reichen dafür, denke ich, eher nicht. Es gab auch in dem Zehnertrupp vor dem Saal mindestens eine Person, die durch die praktische Prüfung im Vorjahr gefallen war.

Falls jemand Fragen hat, beantworte ich diese gerne.


Schöne Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Knut82

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hatte gestern und heute Prüfung in Bottrop! 

Gestern war Theorie. Insgesamt waren 30 - 35 Leute da, viel mehr als ich erwartet habe. Jeder bekam einen mehrseiten Bogen mit allen Fragen und eine Seite als Antwortbogen. Auf dem Antwortbogen waren 60 Nummern angegeben und dazu dann drei Kästchen (a,b,c) um die Antwort anzukreuzen. Die jeweiligen Fragen musste man sich aus dem Fragenkatalog suchen. 60 Minuten sind schon sehr großzügig bemessen, die meisten haben nach 15 bis 20 Minuten abgegeben. Wer fertig war, sollte den Raum verlassen und sich schonmal in 4er-Gruppen zusammenfinden. Als dann alle draußen standen wurden die Prüfungen ausgewertet. Zuerst wurden zwei Leute reingerufen, die leider durchgefallen sind. Dann durfte der gesamte Rest wieder rein um den Termin für die praktische Prüfung auszulosen. Unsere 4er-Gruppe hat halb 11 gezogen. Perfekt.

Heute also dann die praktische Prüfung.

Zwei Prüfer waren da, wir standen also zu zweit vor einem Prüfer. Zuerst durfte jeder 6 Fischkarten ziehen und bekam eine Aufgabe und einen Tisch zugeteilt. Dort musste man dann die Fische benennen (Ich hatte Edelkrebs, Amerikanischer Flusskrebs, Güster, Rotauge, Flussbarsch und Regenbogenforelle). Wäre aber auch egal gewesen, die Fische hatte ich alle drauf.

Dann die Rute zusammenstellen: Ich hab den Joker gezogen - Fliegenrute fürs Trockenfischen |supergri. Montage war nicht nötig, Knoten wurden auch nicht geprüft. Also nur den Kram auf meinem Tisch zurecht gelegt, vom Prüfer abnehmen lassen und fertig. Wir mussten dann nochmal raus, wurden kurz später dann wieder reingerufen und bekamen die Ergebnisse. Alle bestanden.

Ich war vorher sehr nervös, alles in allem war das aber nicht nötig. Ich hab mich für die Fragen auf fangplatz.de vorbereitet, die Fischbilder hab ich online gefunden und die Ruten hab ich mir beim ASV Nienborg angesehen. Ich hab also außer der Prüfungsgebühr nix bezahlt.

Wer aber noch überhaupt keine Vorkenntnisse hat, der sollte einen Prüfungsvorbereitungskurs machen. Die Jungs waren alle super vorbereitet.

Wir sehen uns am Wasser!


----------



## Kerkermeister

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

|wavey: Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe am 04.05.2015 (Märkischer Kreis) meine Fischerprüfung und habe ein paar konkrete Fragen zum praktischen Teil.
Seid Anfang 2015 hat sich bei den Ruten ja nicht nur die A2 (jetzt Feederrute) geändert, sondern auch kleine Details der anderen Ruten. Irgendwie finde ich nur ungenaue und verschiedenste Antworten bei den nachfolgenden Fragestellungen: #d

1. Muss zu den Ruten A1 und A3 *zwingend* ein Wirbel beigelegt werden? Wenn ja, welche Größen?

2. Gehört zur Zusammenstellung von A6 (Spinnrute/Barsche) eine Rachensperre?

3. Reicht bei der Brandungsrute A10 *ein* Meereswirbel *oder* müssen es *zwei* sein?

4. Reicht es aus wenn ich bei den Ruten A1 bis A4 *nur* *einen Wurm* als Köder hinlege oder muss da auch Teig, Made usw. dazu?

Besten Dank die Hilfe #6


----------



## Fischerschrecker

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,



Kerkermeister schrieb:


> 1. Muss zu den Ruten A1 und A3 *zwingend* ein Wirbel beigelegt werden? Wenn ja, welche Größen?



Ja, auf jeden Fall. Die Wirbelgrößen findest Du im Post auf der vorherigen Seite (Virus87).



Kerkermeister schrieb:


> 2. Gehört zur Zusammenstellung von A6 (Spinnrute/Barsche) eine Rachensperre?



Ja, weil Du könntest auch einen Hecht fangen.



Kerkermeister schrieb:


> 3. Reicht bei der Brandungsrute A10 *ein* Meereswirbel *oder* müssen es *zwei* sein?



Ein Wirbel reicht, aber für normal liegt alles Tütenweise vor, so das man ohnehin die Mehrzahl hinlegt. Technisch macht aber nur einer Sinn, wenn man sich die Montage einmal ansieht.



Kerkermeister schrieb:


> 4. Reicht es aus wenn ich bei den Ruten A1 bis A4 *nur* *einen Wurm* als Köder hinlege oder muss da auch Teig, Made usw. dazu?



Damit würdest Du sehr wahrscheinlich einen Punkt verschenken. Für die "A1" nimmst Du "Made, Wurm, Kartoffel und Teig", für "A2" das gleiche wie für A1 nur OHNE Kartoffel, der Karpfen in "A3" nimmt fast das gleiche wie die "A1" nur mag der keine Maden und nimmt stattdessen Mais, "A4" ist ein Aasfresser und nimmt daher nur Wurm und toten Köffi.

So habe ich mir das gemerkt. Gerade bei der praktischen hilft es sehr viel, wenn man sich aktiv mit dem "warum" nehme ich dies und das auseinandersetzt. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur empfehlen diesen Thread etwas zu durchforsten. Hier finden sich sehr viele Nützliche Links und weitere Tipps.

Hoffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben!#h


----------



## Kerkermeister

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super! Ich danke dir für die konkreten Antworten!

Das bei A1 und A3 jetzt Wirbel gefordert sind ist selbst in meinen Angelkurs nicht klar. Es ist wirklich ärgerlich das selbst unsere Angellehrer hier vom LFV so im dunkeln gelassen werden.

Auch das ich besser mehrere/alle möglichen Köder hinlegen sollte ist mir neu. Hatte die Info das wäre sogar ein Fehler, da nur ein Köder genutzt werden kann/sollte.

Besten Dank nochmal!


----------



## Fischerschrecker

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Gern geschehen. 

Hm, dass das in einem Vorbereitungskurs nicht klar ist, verwundert mich. Habe mich selbst ohne Kurs darauf vorbereitet. Irgendwo hier im Thread ist ein Link zu einem PDF, wo die Montagen geklärt sind. Dort tauchen auch klar die Wirbel auf.

In der praktischen Prüfung selbst habe ich das mit den Ködern so gehalten, dass ich alles raussuchte was waidgerecht war. In der Musterlösung für die Barschrute werden beispielsweise "nur" Twister, Blinker, Spinner und Köderfisch angeführt. Bei der Prüfung selbst lag da auch ein kleiner Jighead mit aufgezogenen Gummifisch auf dem Wühltisch. Hatte den dazu gepackt, da er ja auch für Barsche geeignet ist. Die anderen Köder hatte ich nach passender Hakengröße ausgewählt (es gab große und kleine Spinner, für Hecht und für Barsch). Mein Prüfer fand das gut und gab mir die 17+11 Punkte. |supergri

Allgemein denke ich, dass wenn man seine Montagen waidgerecht aussucht, niemand einen Ärger machen wird, weil ein Wirbel dabei ist, der eventuell nach alter Musterlösung nicht benötigt wird. Im Zweifel kann man auch immer noch argumentieren, dass man mit dem Wirbel eine definierte Sollbruchstelle in die Hauptschnur einfügt. 

Nur sollte man natürlich nicht auf die Idee kommen bei der 0,30er Schnur einen dicken Wirbel dazu zu packen, oder den Hecht mit einem 10er Haken und Mais fangen zu wollen. ;-)

Für alles andere existieren mit Sicherheit Spielräume. Das war jedenfalls mein Eindruck bei der praktischen Prüfung. Letztlich ist es ja auch so dass die "Musterlösungen" auch nur Vorschläge sind. Es gibt ja nicht "die Lösung".

Noch ein Hinweis. Falls Du die Hechtrute oder die Barschrute hast, nimm auf jeden Fall das 40cm lange Vorfach mit entsprechender Tragkraft. Bei mir war es so, dass es auch einige Vorfachlängen gab, die heute nicht mehr als waidgerecht angesehen werden würden.

Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung!


----------



## Kerkermeister

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Besten Dank Fischerschrecker,

ich denke das ich das Ding schon schaukeln werde! Das mit dem 40cm Stahlvorfach habe ich auch auf dem Schirm. #6

Gruß
Kerkermeister


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

finde den Teil der Fischerprüfungsordnung jetzt gerade nicht im Netz, nur den letzten Entwurf zur Novellierung 2015. Der sollte aber nicht abweichen. Dort heißt es zu A1 und A2 bezügl. Wirbel "passend zur Haupschnur" - das wäre für mich maßgeblich. 

Passend zur Hauptschnur würde bei A1 ganz einfach bedeuten, den kleinsten vorhandenen Wirbel zu nehmen.

Zu den Ködern sei angemerkt, dass es nicht "und", sondern "oder" lautet. Daher hat es sich bis heute bewährt, sich für einen Köder zu entscheiden. Zu A1 und A2 klassischerweise Made, A3 Mais, A4 Wurm, A5 Blinker, A6 Spinner, A10 Wattwurm.

Als Stahlvorfach würde ich einfach immer das länste vorhandene Stahlvorfach wählen (d.h. wenn die ein 50 cm oder längeres haben, das nehmen). Wichtig, immer an jedes Ende einen weiteren Wirbel anbringen/hinlegen, auch wenn das Stahlvorfach schon mit wirbelartigen Enden konfektioniert ist.

Bei uns in BN, SU und anderswo war es bis 2014 folgend (wir hatten noch die Schwingspitzenrute, die ich hier weglasse):

*Vorhandene Rollen:*

  - kleinste Stationärrolle bespult mit dünnster Schnur (3,6 kg) für beide Rotaugenruten A1 und A2
  - mittlere Stationärrolle bespult mit Schnur (5,4 kg) nur für Spinnrute zum Fang von Barschen A6
  - große Stationärrolle bespult mit Schnur (11,4 kg)  für Karpfenrute, Aalrute, Hechtrute A3, A4 und A5
  - Meeresstationärrolle bespult für Dorschrute zum Pilken und Brandungsrute A9 und A10

  Da die Rollen bereits bespult sind, ist die Schnurstärke nicht unbedingt relevant. Es werden nur die Stationär- und Fliegenrollen verwendet, die Multirolle kommt nicht zum Einsatz. Wer sie dennoch zu A9, Angelrute zum Fang von Dorschen verwenden möchte, sollte sich zuvor mit den Funktionen einer Multirolle vertraut machen. 

*Vorhandene Ruten:*

  Zwei Teleruten:
  - sehr lang aber kleineres WG -> Rotaugenrute A1
  - etwas kürzer, größeres WG -> Karpfenrute   A3

  Vier Steckruten:
  - Kürzeste                                           Spinnrute für Barsche A6
  - 2,40 m Länge, WG 40                     Spinnrute für Hechte A5
  - 2,70 m Länge, WG 60                     Grundrute für Aal A4
  - Kräftigste mit roter Spitze               Dorschrute zum Pilken A9
  Feederrute  Rotauge A2
  Fliegenrute                                         Forelle Trocken-, Nassfischen A7, A8
  Brandungsrute                                   Plattfisch A10

  Sonstiges:
  - Clinch-Knoten mit je nach Dicke der Schnur max. 8 Wicklungen (mehr ist physikalisch nicht sinnvoll/möglich)
  - nur feststehende Posenmontagen
  - Vorfach immer dünner als Hauptschnur
  - A5/A6 immer längstes Stahlvorfach mit 2 zusätzlichen Wirbeln, s. Abb. 1
*
A1 beringte leichte Angelrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen:*

  - längste Telerute, kl. WG
  - kleinste Rolle, dünnste Schnur mit ca. 3,6 kg
  - kleinster Schwimmer mit Schlauchgummis als feststehende Montage 
  - kleinster Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
  - kleines Schrotblei auf Hauptschnur 
  - kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10, Vorfach 14)
  - Made

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - kleinster Hakenlöser

*A2 Feederrute zum Fang von Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Brassen:*
*Vielleicht kann jemand, der 2015 genau diese Aufgabe lösen musste, die geforderte Montage genauer beschreiben (z.B. **Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur, Laufmontage, Schutzstopper zwischen Futterkorb und Wirbel usw?)*

- Feederrute
  - Rutenspitze montieren
  - kleinste Rolle, dünnste Schnur mit ca. 3,6 kg
  - Futterkorb
- kleinster Wirbel
- kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10, Vorfach 14)
  - Made

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - kleinster Hakenlöser

*A3 Angelrute zum Fang von Karpfen*

  - kürzere, stärkere Telerute 
  - große Rolle, Schnur mit ca. 11,3 kg
  - mittelgroßer Schwimmer (15-20 cm)  mit Schlauchgummis als feststehende Montage
  - mittelgroßer Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
  - Schrotblei, erbsengroß
  - größter Haken (ab Gr.6) an passendem Vorfach (dünner als Hauptschnur)
  - Mais

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - kleiner Hakenlöser oder Lösezange

*A4 Grundrute zum Fang von Aalen*

  - Steckrute 2,70 m, WG 60
  - große Rolle, Schnur mit ca. 11,3 kg
  - Sargblei auf Hauptschnur
  - mittelgroßer Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
  - Schrotblei oder Gummiperle als Schutzstopper vor Knoten
  - größter Haken (ab Gr.6) an passendem Vorfach (dünner als Hauptschnur)
  - Wurm

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - Lösezange

*A5 Spinnrute zum Fang von Hechten*

  - Steckrute 2,40 m, WG 40
  - große Rolle, Schnur mit ca. 11,3 kg
  - längstes Stahlvorfach
  - zwei extra Wirbel, mittelgroß an das Stahlvorfach, ersten Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur, s. Abb. 1
  - Blinker

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - Rachensperre
  - Lösezange

*A6 Spinnrute zum Fang von Barschen*

  - kürzeste Steckrute
  - mittlere Rolle mit Schnur 5,4 kg
  - längstes Stahlvorfach
  - zwei extra Wirbel, klein bis mittelgroß an das Stahlvorfach, ersten Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur, s. Abb. 1
  - Spinner

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - Arterienklemme

*A7 Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen mit Trockenfliege*

  - Fliegenrute
  - Fliegenrolle mit farbiger (gelber) Trockenschnur
  - Fliegenvorfach, floating, 
  - Hauptschnur mit „Halbem Schlag“ oder Albright-Knoten an Vorfachschlaufe
  - Trockenfliege (sehr buschig) per Clinch-Knoten an Vorfach

  - Watkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - Arterienklemme

*A8 Fliegenrute zum Fang von Forellen mit Nassfliege*

  - Fliegenrute
  - Fliegenrolle mit (dunkler) Nassschnur
  - Fliegenvorfach, sinking 
  - Hauptschnur mit „Halbem Schlag“ oder Albright-Knoten an Vorfachschlaufe
  - Nassfliege (eng gebunden, viel Draht) per Clinch-Knoten an Vorfach

  - Watkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - Arterienklemme

*A9 Angelrute zum Fang von Dorschen*

  - kräftigste Steckrute mit roter Spitze
  - Meeresstationärrolle
  - Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
  - Pilker

  - Gaff
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - große Lösezange

*A10 Brandungsrute zum Fang von Plattfischen*

  - Brandungsrute
  - Meeresstationärrolle
  - Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
  - Plattfisch-/Brandungsvorfach
  - Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl an Vorfach eingeschlauft
  - schweres Birnenblei (ca. 110 g) an unteren Wirbel
  - Wattwurm

  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - Lösezange

Bekannte Vorgaben, Abweichungen und Änderungen:
Siegen (2013):
Es wird zusammengelegt, nicht gebaut.
Zu der bereits bespulten Rolle der gefragten Montage separat Spule mit richtiger (gleicher) Schnurstärke legen.
Meeresstationärrolle nicht vorhanden! Für A9/A10 wird die Multirolle verwendet.
Nur Hakenlösezange vorhanden.
Zu A2 kein Schutzstopper, die könnte auch für weitere Montage gelten. Im Zweifel besser Gummiperle.
Düsseldorf (2013):
In Düsseldorf muss bis auf Vorfach und Blei montiert werden.
Zu A4 Gummiperle als Schutzstopper. Könnte auch für weitere Montagen gelten.
Rheine:
A1/A3 kein Wirbel


----------



## Kerkermeister

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte hier dann auch mal eben eine Rückmeldung zu meiner heutigen Angelprüfung im Märkischen Kreis geben.
Vorab noch: Ich habe bestanden!!! 

Aber nun zum Prüfungsablauf:
Die Theorie war kein Problem und ging auch relativ zügig durch. Alle ca. 35 Teilnehmer hatten nach ca. 45 Minuten bestanden.

Dann wurde ich nach ca. 1 Stunde Wartezeit zur Praktischen gerufen. Da stand ein Laptop mit einem Programm das auf Tastendruck hin die bekannten Fischbilder zeigte. Allerdings wurde durch die Bildschirmoberfläche die Farbwiedergabe der Fische leicht verfälscht so das ich als erstes schon mal die Hasel mit dem Aaland verwechselte. #t

Die nächsten vier passten dann und weiter ging es zu den Ruten. Da musste ich dann eine Aalrute zusammen bauen, was kein Problem war.

Kurz noch zu den Prüfern bzw. zum Ruten bauen:
Ich habe ja auch Probleme und Unstimmigkeiten bei den anderen mitbekommen. Darum kann ich sagen: Der eine oder andere wurde darauf hingewiesen das zur A6 keine Rachensperre gehört |uhoh: und zur A10 zwei Meereswirbel gelegt werden müssten |uhoh:. Unser Kursleiter hatte sich vor einer Woche noch verbindlich erkundigt und auch die hier zuletzt getätigten Aussagen bestätigt. 

Nach bestandener Prüfung ist mir immer noch nicht 100% klar was den nun gefordert wird! Nun, ich bin durch aber es sollte wirklich mal ein offizielles und für jeden zugängliches Dokument geben das verbindlich ist. Es kann doch nicht sein das selbst die Prüfer nicht auf dem offizellen Stand sind. #c
Die Fischkarten sind klar, die Prüfungsfragen auch aber bei den Ruten...|kopfkrat

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mir mal meine vermeintlich richtige Rutenüberischt posten. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen.

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche allen Prüflingen noch viel Glück und Petri Heil #h


----------



## Fischerschrecker

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Lizenz zum Angeln #6.

Das durcheinander mit den Ruten wundert mich sehr.

Hatte selber die A6 in der praktischen Prüfung (dieses Jahr) und habe da die Rachensperre dazu gelegt. Man verwendet ja auch ein Stahlvorfach wegen der Gefahr das ein Hecht gefangen wird. Habe dafür auch ohne Beanstandung die volle Punktzahl bekommen.

Das die Köder ein "oder" beinhalten erklärt, warum bei mir in der praktischen Prüfung einige nur einen Köder verwendeten. Hatte selbst aber alle möglichen angeschleppt, was zu keinem Punkteabzug führte. Die Köderbox war aber nach meinem Besuch am Wühltisch entsprechend geleert |supergri .

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wenn man schon keine Rachensperre benötigt, wozu dann das Stahlvorfach bei der A6? Ich denke mir gerade bei einem Hecht besteht doch aufgrund des kleinen Spinners die Gefahr dass der Haken richtig tief hakt und man die Sperre benötigt.

Wo verwendet man denn bei der Brandungsrute (A10) den zweiten Wirbel? Vor dem Birnenblei etwa?

Interessant wäre auch, wenn jemand berichten würde, wie bei der Feederrute (A2) der Futterkorb angebunden werden soll. Da gibt es ja auch eine Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Anton1989

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe jetzt im Mai meine fischereiprüfung in Siegburg. Hat irgendjemand hilfreiche Tipps zur Prüfung? Ablauf etc..

Desweiteren habe ich hier im Forum gelesen das neue Fische seit 2015 dazugekommen sind. Kann mir jemand einen Link etc. Geben wo diese Fische mit drauf sind ? Ich bereite mich selbst auf die Prüfung vor und habe mir dafür das Buch (fischerprüfung) gekauft, dort sind leider nur 44 Fische vertreten. 

Hat sie sonst noch irgendwas gravierendes gegenüber dem Jahr 2014 geändert außer mehr fische, Wirbel bei den Montagen A1-A3 und feederrute anstatt schwingspizt?


----------



## mcvenix

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe letztes Jahr in Sigburg gemacht.
Als erstes:
- wurde geprüft ob alle da sind.
- der Schriftliche Teil.
Die ersten waren nach ca. 5-7 minuten fertig!
-Nach ca. 30-40 minuten wurden die ersten aufgerufen zum Praktischen Teil. Die Gruppen bestanden aus 3 man.
- Zuerst muss man mindestens 4 Fische bestimmen, man zieht 6 Karten mit Bilder.
-Danach zieht man die Karte mit Rute. 
Zeug zusammenbauen und fertig!


----------



## Anton1989

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



mcvenix schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr in Sigburg gemacht.
> Als erstes:
> - wurde geprüft ob alle da sind.
> - der Schriftliche Teil.
> Die ersten waren nach ca. 5-7 minuten fertig!
> -Nach ca. 30-40 minuten wurden die ersten aufgerufen zum Praktischen Teil. Die Gruppen bestanden aus 3 man.
> - Zuerst muss man mindestens 4 Fische bestimmen, man zieht 6 Karten mit Bilder.
> -Danach zieht man die Karte mit Rute.
> Zeug zusammenbauen und fertig!



Wird die Rute komplett zusammengebaut oder werden nur die erforderlichen Sachen hingelegt ?


----------



## Jose

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

frag doch noch mal im bereich PLZ 5.


da biste näher dran.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alle Änderungen im Vergleich und auf einen Blick:

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/fischerpruefung_novelle_2015.pdf

Das deckt sich 100% mit den Vorgaben aus dem Entwurf zur Novellierung der Fischerprüfung und ist nicht nur hier im Thread mehrfach nachzulesen:

http://andre-kuper.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Novellierung-Fischereiprüfung.pdf

Hinter beiden Links verbergen sich PDFs.

Ob sich nun ein Prüfer daran hält, ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Wer  Angst vor dieser wirklich einfachen Prüfung hat, sollte evtl. beide Texte  mitnehmen und (nur!) wenn das Bestehen wegen einer der bekannten  "Unstimmigkeiten" gefährdet ist, vorlegen. Keine Ahnung, ob es helfen würde. Was die Prüfer nämlich gar nicht mögen, sind Diskussionen.


----------



## YamahaR6

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Rute muss funktionsfähig und waidgerecht zusammengebaut werden.
Einzig und allein der Köder war bei uns auf Papier geschrieben und musste somit nicht an den Haken


----------



## Fatalithy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es scheint mir als ob die Prüfung überall anders abläuft. Ich war im Vorbereitungskurs für die Prüfung in ME. Uns wurde mitgeteilt, dass für die Karpfenrute ebenfalls die mittlere Stationärrolle verwendet wird. Auch werden wir bei der Prüfung nicht die Ruten zusammenbauen müssen.

Was ist mit zusammenbau eigentlich gemeint? Rolle an Rute? Oder komplette Montage incl. Stopper, Pose, Wirbel und Vorfach? 

Na das wird ja was Anfang Juni.... Ich glaube ich mache mich mal schlau wie genau eine Fliegenrute (Schnur, Vorfachschnur und Fliege verbunden werden)


----------



## MEnkirch

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anton1989 schrieb:


> Wird die Rute komplett zusammengebaut oder werden nur die erforderlichen Sachen hingelegt ?



Das kommt in Siegburg immer auf die Launen der Prüfer an.
Ich musste das Zeug damals nur zusammenlegen, ein paar Bekannte von mir mussten die Ruten komplett zusammenbauen.

Ist aber alles halb so wild, die Siegburger Prüfung gilt zu unrecht als "besonders hart" - die Prüfer sind alle super nett und helfen sogar schonmal, wenn man sich nicht so ganz sicher ist.


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

macht hier jemand im Juni die Prüfung in Unna im Zeitraum vom 8-12 Juni?
Habe mich zwar schon angemeldet, aber bisher noch keine Post mit dem genauen Prüfungstermin bekommen. 
Wann ist damit etwa zu rechnen?


----------



## mcvenix

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anton1989 schrieb:


> Wird die Rute komplett zusammengebaut oder werden nur die erforderlichen Sachen hingelegt ?


Anderen 2 haben zusammengebaut, ich brauchte etwas mehr Zeit, deswegen hab alles nur zusammen hingelegt.


----------



## xb84

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen, bin vorgestern auf der Sucher nach Infos zur Prüfung auf dieses Board gestoßen. Hat mir auf jeden Fall weiter geholfen. Habe meine Prüfung gestern in Krefeld gehabt. Bestanden. 
Was mich geärgert hat, dass die Tante bei der Prüfungsanmeldung noch nicht mal einen drauf hingewiesen hat, dass es seit 01.01.2015 eine neue Prüfungsverordnung gibt. :r Vater hatte vom halben Jahr die Prüfung gehabt und dementsprechend hatte ich  auch seine Unterlagen zum lernen. Habe erst ein Tag vorher davon erfahren, hat aber alles auch dank des Forums geklappt. Danke dafür.
So nun zur Prüfung: 
Teil 1: Theorie. War einfach, wenn man die Fragen 2-3 durchgegangen ist. Man hat ja eine Stunde Zeit, war nach 10 min fertig. Dann war langes warten vor der Tür angesagt.
Teil 2: Fische raten. Man wurde einzeln in den Raum gerufen. Bildtafeln (A4) lagen verdeckt und man sollte 6 aussuchen und diese dann benennen. Hatte auch einen der neuen Fischkarten erwischt. Dann war wieder langes warten vor der Tür angesagt.
Teil 3: Ruten zusammen bauen. 15 min Zeit dafür. Man wurde in 6 Gruppen reingeholt. Hier mussten die Ruten komplett zusammen gebaut werden. (War vom halben Jahr noch anders, da musste man nur das Zeug zusammen suchen). Habe A7 erwischt Trockenfliegenrute. Schnell alles zusammen gesucht. Gab nur eine Fliegenrute, nur zwei Rollen (Nass, Trocken beschriftet, kann man ja auch an der Schnurfarbe erkennen), bei dem Vorfach gab es auch nur zwei zur Auswahl. Rolle dran, Schnur durchgefädelt. Wollte mich dann ans Vorfach dran machen. Die Verpackung sah aber noch so unbenutzt aus, habe erst mal gefragt, ob ich trotzdem dran machen soll. Sollte ich dann doch nicht und fertig. Also wieder raus und wieder warten.
Dann wurde die 6er Gruppe wieder reingeholt und alle bekamen die Urkunden. 
Alles in Allem halb so schlimm alles, wenn man halbwegs vorbereiten dorthin geht. Die Prüfer waren sehr hilfsbereit, haben einem die Sachen gezeigt oder gegeben, wenn man was nicht gefunden hat oder nicht besser wusste. Nach ca. 3 Stunden war ich durch, war aber auch in der ersten Gruppe beim Zusammenbau. Auf jeden Fall ein vollgeladenes Telefon mitbringen, sonst werden die Wartezeiten sehr laaaaang. 
Also viel erfolg!!!


----------



## powertube

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe meine Prüfung vor rund einem Monat abgelegt (Kreis Kleve) und möchte auch gerne meine Erfahrungen kundtun, gerade weil der Ablauf der praktischen Prüfung doch von Kreis zu Kreis recht unterschiedlich ist. 

*Theorieprüfung: Da ich regelmäßig mit der App gelernt habe, war ich in ca. 5 Minuten mit der Theorie durch und habe als Zweiter abgegeben. Also raus und warten, bis alle fertig sind & die Bögen entsprechend kontrolliert waren. 
Ein Prüfling hatte wohl nicht genügend Punkte zusammengeklaubt und konnte direkt den Heimweg antreten. 
Nach ca. 45 Minuten Wartezeit wurde ich wieder in den Raum gerufen und bekam meine Aufgabe: Fliegenrute (Trockenfischen) 
Nachdem ich alle Teile zusammengelegt hatte (Zubehör in richtiger Reihenfolge) hat der Prüfer kurz kontrolliert und mich dann zu seinem Kollegen geschickt. 
Dort eben 4 Fische richtig benannt und anschließend überglücklich mit dem Zeugnis von den Prüfern verabschiedet. 

Fazit:  Gerade als Anfänger muss man meiner Meinung nach schon wirklich lernen um problemlos durch die Prüfung zu kommen. Vom Lernaufwand würde ich die Fischereiprüfung irgendwo in der Nähe der Führerscheinprüfung einordnen. *


----------



## loblollyboy

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hier der aktuelle Prüfbericht aus Siegburg (26.5.15)
Die Prüfung fand bei der Feuerwehr statt, in der Einladung waren zwei Parkplätze angegeben, der direkt gegenüber war voll, der andere (bei einem Schwimmbad) war etwa ein paar hundert Meter weiter. Wer also nicht aus Siegburg oder mit Bus/Bahn kommt, sollte also vorsichtshalber die Zeit für die Suchee miteinplanen, bei mir wurde es etwas knapp.

Zur theoretischen Prüfung gibt es nichts neues zu sagen, in die Praktische Prüfung ging es nachdem, alle mit der Theorie fertig waren (es gab auch ein paar die durchgefallen waren) weiter. 

Es wurden 4er Gruppen (in der Reihenfolge der Abgabe der Theorie) aufgerufen, nach der Fischbestimmung bekam jeder einen Tisch mit der kompletten Ausrüstung für alle Angeln zugewiesen. 

Ich zog die Trockenfliege und musste die Rute  mit Rolle (gekennzeichnet mit "f" - floating) zusammenbauen (was ich auch erwartet hatte, aber auch nicht weiter schwer ist). Am wichtigsten schien dem Prüfer zu sein, dass ich das Vorfach mit einem Knoten fest an die Fliegenschnur bekam. Das Vorfach selber war etwas vertüddelt, ich brauchte es aber nicht zu entwirren. Ich hatte zuerst das Gefühl, dass ein "richtiger Fliegenknoten" erwartet würde und habe mir einen Knoten, den ich mir immer wieder angesehen, aber nie geübt habe, zurechtgefriemelt, sicher hätte es auch ein Clinchknoten, der fest genug ist, getan. Die Fliegen waren in einem kleinen Behältnis, auf dem "trocken" bzw. für die Nassfliegen "nass" stand, ich musst nur das richtige Behältnis aussuchen und neben die Rute stellen. 
Dazu das übliche Gerät und damit war bestanden.

Auch die anderen mussten ihr Gerät komplett zusammenbauen, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Prüfer bei leichten Unsicherheiten mit leitenden Fragen zur Seite standen ("Womit wollen Sie denn den Fisch aus dem Wasser holen").  

Zur Vorbereitung hatte ich schon im letzten Jahr ein Buch gekauft, aber dann einen Wochenendkurs in Bonn geschenkt bekommen. (Buch wäre auch nicht mehr akteull gewesen)

Hätte ich den Kurs gebraucht? Für die Theorie sicher nicht, aber er war doch für einige Zusammenhänge sehr gut und hat so das Verständnis von bestimmten Sachverhalten deutlich verbessert. 

Für die Praxis war es ganz gut, einmal die komplette Ausrüstung in der Hand halten zu können und die einfachste Lösung für die jeweiligen Aufgaben genannt zu bekommen (nur ein Köder für jede Aufgabe, nur 2 Knoten, Clinchknoten und Schlaufenknoten). Laut dem Kursleiter kommt es bei der Prüfung darauf an, dass das Gerät "waidgerecht" ist, weswegen im Zweifelsfall etwas eher über-/als unterdimensioniert sein sollte (Aal und Hechtrute könnten identisch, bzw. austauschbar sein, lieber ein Wirbel zu groß, statt zu klein, lieber kleineres Blei und dann noch ausloten, wenn ein Köder dran hängt ...) 

Beschreibung der Feederrute laut Kurs (wie von Anglero gefragt und selber vorgeschlagen): 
Wirbel mit Clinchknoten an Hauptschnur und eine Laufmontage. Wobei als Stopper auch immer ein kleines Klemmblei genommen werden kann.


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier noch jemand, der morgen in Unna Prüfung macht? Bin morgen dran und kann den größten Teil zwar, aber ein Blackout kann ja immer mal vorkommen 

Eine Frage die ich hier gerne noch stellen würde: Ist es richtig, dass man bei der Pilkrute A9 kein Vorfach hinlegt? Denn laut der Seite des ASV Nienborg(http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung/a9-pilkrute) entfällt das hierbei, wobei jedoch in meinen Unterlagen steht das ein Pilkvorfach mit Beifänger hingehört.
Was ist denn nun jetzt richtig und woran erkenne ich dieses Pilkvorfach und den Beifänger?
Habe dazu hier im Thread leider nichts gefunde und ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Torkel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei der Pilkrute kommt der Pilker direkt an die Hauptschnur.
Bei der Braundungsrute brauchst du das Vorfach mit den Beifängern evtl. ist das mit Draht verstärkt.


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Torkel schrieb:


> Bei der Pilkrute kommt der Pilker direkt an die Hauptschnur.
> Bei der Braundungsrute brauchst du das Vorfach mit den Beifängern evtl. ist das mit Draht verstärkt.


Okay dankeschön 

Mal schauen wie es morgen wird, werde berichten


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Torkel schrieb:


> Bei der Pilkrute kommt der Pilker direkt an die Hauptschnur.
> Bei der Braundungsrute brauchst du das Vorfach mit den Beifängern evtl. ist das mit Draht verstärkt.



Meereswirbel an den richtigen Stellen senken die Fehlerpunktezahl 
Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur, der Pilker wird in den Wirbel gehängt.

Die Drähte am Brandungsvorfach sind Seitenarme, das ganze nennt man Paternoster. Der Draht dient also weniger der Verstärkung. Auch hier an die Wirbel und ein Birnenblei denken.


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Meereswirbel an den richtigen Stellen senken die Fehlerpunktezahl
> Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur, der Pilker wird in den Wirbel gehängt.
> 
> Die Drähte am Brandungsvorfach sind Seitenarme, das ganze nennt man Paternoster. Der Draht dient also weniger der Verstärkung. Auch hier an die Wirbel und ein Birnenblei denken.


Dankeschön


----------



## civicus

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zu den Ruten A9 und A10. Muss ich einen bestimmten Meereswirbel nehmen oder reicht einfach ein mittlerer Wirbel passend zur Tragkraft der Schnur 10-15 kg ? 

Und werden meist Stationärrollen dafür benutzt oder Mutirollen? Weil die beiden haben ja eine unterschiedlich starke Schnur drauf. Dann müssten dort ja 2 Multirollen bzw 3 große Stationärrollen rumliegen ( noch eine für Karpfen etc ) .

Und bei A10 verstehe ich das nicht mit dem Brandungsvorfach. Es wird ja gesagt man soll zusätzlich noch Meereswirbel benutzen. Aber bei den Brandungsvorfächern ist doch hinten schon ein Karabiner dran fürs gewicht und vorne halt ein Wirbel für die Schnur. Muss ich an beide nochmal einen extra Wirbel machen ? 

Danke schonmal :9


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habe heute die Prüfung in Unna bestanden und wollte hier nochmal kurz was zum Ablauf schreiben wie es bei mir war:

Angesetzt war die Prüfung für 13 Uhr,woebi ich vorher jedoch Nachtschicht hatte un dementsprechend wenig geschlafe habe aber nun gut.
Nach einer kurzen Vorstellung des Prüfungsausschusses und erklären des Ablaufs ging es auch direkt los. Zum Theorieteil muss ich glaub ich nicht viel schreiben, war aufjedenfall nach etwa 10 Minuten fertig, habe mein Kärtchen bekommen wo die Gruppennummer für den praktischen Teil draufstand bekommen und dann fing die Warterei an bis alle fertig und abgegeben haben. 
Gegen 14:15 Uhr kam eine Dame des Prüfungsauschusses aus dem Raum und teilte die erfreuliche Nachricht mit das jeder den Theorieteil bestanden hat 
Da ich recht schnell fertig war mit der Theorie kam ich auch recht zügig in den Praxisteil, wo die Fischkarten und die Rutenzusammenstellung wartete.
Bei den Fischkarten wurde man einem Platz zugewiesen, auf dessen Tisch bereits 6 verdeckte Karten lagen. Man konnte also nicht selber ziehen was jedoch nicht schlimm war. Schnell die 6 karten umgedreht und die erkannten Fische in eine Tabelle eingetragen die dann vom Prüfer kontrolliert wurde. 
Alle fische richtig also ab zu den Ruten. Hatte das große Glück und habe die Fliegenrute zum Nassfischen gezogen :vik:.
Die Ruten mussten nicht zusammengebaut  sondern lediglich die benöitigten Teile auf den Tisch gelegt werden. Das dauerte keine 5 Minuten und ich hab mein Prüfungszeugnis bekommen 
Morgen hole ich den Schein ab und dann wird erstmal eine Grundaustattung geholt, damit ich so schnell wie möglich ans Wasser komme 
Hoffe ich konnte hiermit den einen oder anderen die Angst vor der Prüfung nehmen. Es ist kein Hexenwerk und wer rechtzeitig und regelmäßig anfängt zu lernen, der sollte keine Probleme haben. Einen Vorbereitungskurs habe ich besucht, was mir zusätzlich sehr geholfen hat.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch !


----------



## civicus

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



civicus schrieb:


> Zu den Ruten A9 und A10. Muss ich einen bestimmten Meereswirbel nehmen oder reicht einfach ein mittlerer Wirbel passend zur Tragkraft der Schnur 10-15 kg ?
> 
> Und werden meist Stationärrollen dafür benutzt oder Mutirollen? Weil die beiden haben ja eine unterschiedlich starke Schnur drauf. Dann müssten dort ja 2 Multirollen bzw 3 große Stationärrollen rumliegen ( noch eine für Karpfen etc ) .
> 
> Und bei A10 verstehe ich das nicht mit dem Brandungsvorfach. Es wird ja gesagt man soll zusätzlich noch Meereswirbel benutzen. Aber bei den Brandungsvorfächern ist doch hinten schon ein Karabiner dran fürs gewicht und vorne halt ein Wirbel für die Schnur. Muss ich an beide nochmal einen extra Wirbel machen ?
> 
> Danke schonmal :9





Irgendjemand ?


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



civicus schrieb:


> Zu den Ruten A9 und A10. Muss ich einen bestimmten Meereswirbel nehmen oder reicht einfach ein mittlerer Wirbel passend zur Tragkraft der Schnur 10-15 kg ?
> 
> Und werden meist Stationärrollen dafür benutzt oder Mutirollen? Weil die beiden haben ja eine unterschiedlich starke Schnur drauf. Dann müssten dort ja 2 Multirollen bzw 3 große Stationärrollen rumliegen ( noch eine für Karpfen etc ) .
> 
> Und bei A10 verstehe ich das nicht mit dem Brandungsvorfach. Es wird ja gesagt man soll zusätzlich noch Meereswirbel benutzen. Aber bei den Brandungsvorfächern ist doch hinten schon ein Karabiner dran fürs gewicht und vorne halt ein Wirbel für die Schnur. Muss ich an beide nochmal einen extra Wirbel machen ?
> 
> Danke schonmal :9



Meereswirbel muessen bei den beiden Ruten hingelegt werden. Erkennen tust du sie daran, dass sie silberfarben sind weil sie aus Edelstahl sind soweit ich weiß. Bei der Pilkrute legst du einen Wirbel hin und bei der Brandungsrute zwei, auch wenn bereits ein Wirbel am Vorfach montiert ist(so war es zumindest bei einem Pruefling bei mir heute)


----------



## civicus

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Doms schrieb:


> Meereswirbel muessen bei den beiden Ruten hingelegt werden. Erkennen tust du sie daran, dass sie silberfarben sind weil sie aus Edelstahl sind soweit ich weiß. Bei der Pilkrute legst du einen Wirbel hin und bei der Brandungsrute zwei, auch wenn bereits ein Wirbel am Vorfach montiert ist(so war es zumindest bei einem Pruefling bei mir heute)



Ok danke  Nur bei uns müssen wir die Rute komplett montieren. Sehr sehr unsinnig


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Oft haben die Wirbel am oberen Ende des Brandungsvorfachs keinen Karabiner. Deshalb kann ein zusätzlicher Wirbel an der Hauptschnur nicht schaden, dort wird das Vorfach einfach eingehängt. Auch am unteren Ende braucht es einen Karabiner, um das Birnenblei einhängen zu können. Falls alles schon vorbereitet, ist es doch gut.


----------



## MrsAnGry

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe nächste Woche endlich meine Fischerprüfung und würde sie verständlicher Weise sehr gerne bestehen 

Jetzt mein Problem: Ich hatte leider gar keine Zeit zu einem Vorbereitungskurs zu gehen (den ich liebend gern gemacht hätte). Theorie und Fische sind kein Problem, das kann ich.
Die Rutenzusammenstellung macht mir allerdings noch große Sorge. Die Daten/Maße/das Zubehör kann ich alles, aber an der praktischen Umsetzung fehlt es mir.

Und jetzt endlich meine eigentliche Frage (vielleicht ist die auch echt ziemlich blöd):
Wenn ich in der Prüfung bin (lege in Köln die Prüfung ab) und die Rute zusammenstelle, gibt es irgendwelche Merkmale an denen ich schonmal ausmachen kann, welche Rute (also Pose, Feeder, Spinn, Fliege, etc.) welche ist (abgesehen von den Längen und Wurfgewichten)? Auf Bildern im Internet sieht alles so gleich aus Oo
Also die Feederrute hat ja eine auswechselbare (meist rote) Spitze und die Posenrute ist oft eine Teleskoprute (so viel habe ich immerhin schon in Erfahrung bringen können  ).
Ich würde gerne vermeiden total dumm erstmal beispielsweise zur Fliegenrute zu greifen, wenn ich eigentlich die Spinnrute nehmen will, weil ich sie grundlegend nicht unterscheiden kann. Ich hoffe ich hab das verständlich genug ausdrücken können..
Oder gibt es da schlicht von außen keine Unterscheidung und das sind alles beringte Ruten, die sich nur von Länge und WG unterscheiden?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir hier helfen, vielen Dank auf jeden Fall schonmal für jeden, der meine panischen Fragen durchliest und versucht mir zu antworten 

P.S.: Ich war auch schon im Angelgeschäft, um mir da die verschiedenen Ruten anzuschauen und eine ungefähre Vorstellung von groben Unterschieden zu bekommen, aber die waren aus irgendeinem Grund überhaupt nicht beschriftet (also auch nicht die Halterungen oder sonst was wo die standen). Und auf Nachfrage wurde ich leider ziemlich pampig abgewimmelt...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

hier habe ich die Ruten der Prüfung so einfach es geht beschrieben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4334117&postcount=1396

Die Fliegenrute ist die einzige Rute mit dem Rollenhalter am unteren Griffende.


----------



## MrsAnGry

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Super, vielen Dank! 
Den Beitrag habe ich wohl in meiner Panik vorher überlesen


----------



## fishhunter2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Anglero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier habe ich die Ruten der Prüfung so einfach es geht beschrieben:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4334117&postcount=1396
> 
> Die Fliegenrute ist die einzige Rute mit dem Rollenhalter am unteren Griffende.




Hallo !
Sehe in deiner sehr gut beschrieben Aufstellung dass man in Düsseldorf die Ruten zusammenbauen muss (stand2013) weiß jemand ob das heute auch noch so ist ? Falls ja bekomme ich das auch hin ohne Kurs nur welchen Knoten soll ich am besten nutzen (falls das noch aktuell ist mit dem Zusammenbau in Düsseldorf)

Gruß


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Art der Knoten bleibt doch unberührt von der Frage, ob zusammengebaut werden muss.
Ich würde weiterhin die beschriebenen Clinch-Knoten und „Halben Schlag“ oder Albright-Knoten nutzen.


----------



## fishhunter2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So habe mich zur Prüfung angemeldet diese am 5.9 stattfindet.

@Anglero
In Düsseldorf müssen noch immer die Ruten zusammengebaut werden.

Dann noch eine Frage zu A2 zu der Schwingspitzenrute:
Muss diese noch so montiert werden wie angegeben oder hat sich da was geändert ?
Auf anderen Seiten steht ohne Futterkorb.
Ich habe zu meiner Jugendzeit auch nie einen Futterkorb genuzt an meiner Winkelpiker.
Birnenblei, kleiner Wirbel, Vorfach 

Lg


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die Schwingspitzen-Montage gibt es seit 2015 nicht mehr. An ihre Stelle ist die Feeder-Montage gekommen. Bei der Feederrute muss auch eine wechselbare Spitze montiert werden. Die Montage könnte etwa so aussehen: 

- Feederrute (z.B. lange dreiteilige Steckrute + kleiner Köcher mit drei farbigen Wechselspitzen)
  - Rutenspitze montieren
  - kleinste Rolle, dünnste Schnur mit ca. 3,6 kg
  - Futterkorb (mit der Öffnung nach oben)
- Schutzstopper 
- kleinster Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur 
- kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10, Vorfach 14)
  - Made (ob man nun auch Teig für den Futterkorb hinlegen sollte, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn man das Schild neben den Korb legt, gibt es bestimmt ein Krönchen ;-)

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - kleinster Hakenlöser

Zur Veranschaulichung: Futterkorb läuft frei auf Hauptschnur bis zum Schutzstopper (z.B. kleine Gummiperle, manchmal auch kleines Schrotblei) -> kleinster Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten usw...

Warum schreibe ich immer "kleinste/r", "größte/r" usw.? 
Weil man sich nicht für alles Zahlen merken muss, wenn man weiß, dass das jeweilige dünnste, kleinste oder größte Teil in der vorhandenen Auswahl das richtige ist. Es liegen dort z.B. keine Wirbel, Rollen, Haken, die zu klein für A2 und A1 wären.


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Muss man bei den fischbildern auch Mindestmaß und Schonzeit kennen?


----------



## Doms

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



gambinho schrieb:


> Muss man bei den fischbildern auch Mindestmaß und Schonzeit kennen?



Bei mir reichte der Name, den man auf einen Zettel schreiben musste. Denke das wird bei dir nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



gambinho schrieb:


> Muss man bei den fischbildern auch Mindestmaß und Schonzeit kennen?



Nein. In der Theorie kann es aber nicht schaden


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

danke, hat jemand vielleicht letztens die prüfung in düsseldorf gemacht und noch ein paar tips zu den ruten?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wird sich nicht so viel geändert haben, daher dies als Grundlage:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4334117&postcount=1396

Zur Feederrute:

Die Schwingspitzen-Montage gibt es seit 2015 nicht mehr. An ihre Stelle  ist die Feeder-Montage gekommen. Bei der Feederrute muss auch eine  wechselbare Spitze montiert werden. Die Montage könnte etwa so aussehen:  

- Feederrute (z.B. lange dreiteilige Steckrute + kleiner Köcher mit drei farbigen Wechselspitzen)
  - Rutenspitze montieren
  - kleinste Rolle, dünnste Schnur mit ca. 3,6 kg
  - Futterkorb (mit der Öffnung nach oben)
- Schutzstopper 
- kleinster Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur 
- kleinster Haken, dünnstes Vorfach (Haken 10, Vorfach 14)
  - Made (ob man nun auch Teig für den Futterkorb hinlegen sollte, weiß  ich nicht. Aber wenn man das Schild neben den Korb legt, gibt es  bestimmt ein Krönchen ;-)

  - Unterfangkescher
  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - kleinster Hakenlöser

Zur Veranschaulichung: Futterkorb läuft frei auf Hauptschnur bis zum  Schutzstopper (z.B. kleine Gummiperle, manchmal auch kleines Schrotblei)  -> kleinster Wirbel mit Clinch-Knoten usw...


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

super danke. wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hab bestanden! war leichter als erwartet


----------



## Torkel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch und Petri Heil !!!


----------



## gambinho

Danke! 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch rein interessehalber. Ich hatte die karpfenrute und hab sie wie im Internet beschrieben mit einer pose montiert. War richtig aber in allen karpfenvideos die ich bisher gesehen habe ,wird auf grund geangelt. Wäre man mit einer grundmontage durchgefallen?


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nicht unbedingt durchgefallen, aber es hätte entsprechenden Punkteabzug gegeben für fehlende Pose usw.

Im Vordergrund der praktischen Prüfung steht das Verständnis des waidgerechten Angelns. D.h. wie wähle ich das Vorfach- im Verhältnis zur Schnurstärke, damit der Fisch bei Schnurbruch nicht unzählige Meter Leine mitschleppt usw. 
Es geht also weniger um schönes oder erfolgreiches Angeln, als um Grundlagen, die später in der realen und "modernen" Angelei natürlich weiterhin gelten.


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aber ein Grundblei statt Pose würde doch nichts an der waidgerechtigkeit ändern denn ich könnte ja trotzdem ein dünneres Vorfach montieren oder?!


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wie ich schon schrieb, das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.
Es sollte dir nur erklären, warum die Montagen in der Prüfung zum Teil von der Angel-Wirklichkeit abweichen können. Ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Bestandteil einer Prüfung ist allerdings das Lösen von gestellten Aufgaben - hier eben eine Posenmontage


----------



## gambinho

Auf dem aufgabenzettel Stand halt nur stellen Sie eine rute für karpfen zusammen deshalb die Frage. Danke dir


----------



## Stoepsel23

Kann jemand von der Prüfung im Kreis Viersen berichten?

Muss man nur teile hinlegen oder auch montieren? 
Und was liegt dort alles so rum?


----------



## fishhunter2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Stoepsel23 schrieb:


> Kann jemand von der Prüfung im Kreis Viersen berichten?
> 
> Muss man nur teile hinlegen oder auch montieren?
> Und was liegt dort alles so rum?



Hi !

Du musst nur Karten legen.
In Düsseldorf muss man noch ruten montieren.

Ablauf der Prüfung:

Theorie (wer zuviele Fehler jeder Kategorie hat fällt durch und kann direkt gehen, wieviel Fehler weiß ich leider nicht genau)

Fischkarten erknnen (Sind 6 Stk und musst meine ich 4 erkennen, wer das nicht schafft fällt ebenfalls durch und kann gehen)

Wenn alle beiden ersten Teile geschafft wurden ziehst du eine Karte der jeweiligen Rute und legst dann die jeweiligen Karten in die RICHTIGE Reihenfolge. Es gibt sogar Punktabzug wenn du nicht:

- Kescher 
- Maßband
- Schlagholz
- Messer
- Hakenlöser

richtig legst bzw. in Verkehrter Reihenfolge.

Mach dir aber keinen Kopp die sind da nicht drauf aus Leute durchfallen zu lassen (so war es in DD zumindest).


----------



## Stoepsel23

Karten hinlegen? 

Du meinst die Sachen wahrscheinlich die Materialien selbst? Ja den Ablauf kenne ich und Theorie ist kein Ding, Fischarten sollten es auch nicht werden, nur die rufen hab ich zum Teil noch nie gesehen...

Die Merkmale sind kein Thema die hab ich drauf und im Notfall könnte ich 8 von denen auch bestimmt montieren ^^

Wollte es aber mal ganz genau wissen. Ob es in Viersen immer nur hinlegen ist oder ob das stark von den Prüfern abhängt. Und halt was da so liegt...ob es multirollen gibt oder man bei a9 z.b. sonst die große stationär nehmen muss oder ob es nicht 10 Ruten gibt, sodass man evtl. für Aal und Hecht die selbe Rute nehmen muss und sowas


----------



## JourFX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Es gibt Multirollen und es gibt auch alle Ruten. Ob man inzwischen montieren muss (keine Ahnung in wie fern sich da was durch die geänderte Prüfung verändert hat), weiß ich nicht. Vor der Änderung wurde jedenfalls nicht montiert, sondern nur das passende Gerät zusammengestellt. Viel Erfolg


----------



## fishhunter2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

mach dir keinen kopp. Selbst wenn du montieren musst das erkennst du.
Hatte keinen Kurs gemacht.
Auf den Ruten und Spulen steht alles drauf (Länge und wzrfgewicht)
Bei den Rollen sogar nochmal ein Aufkleber mit der Tragkraft


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich würde doch bei dem, was da so rumliegt, erstmal vom Optimum, bzw. Standard ausgehen. Was das ist und wie man es zusammenstellt, steht nicht nur eine Seite zuvor in diesem Thread.

Sollte nun vor Ort etwas fehlen, wird man dir dort schon auf die Sprünge helfen.

Ich verstehe diese Angst vorm Zusammenbauen nicht. Wie möchtest du das denn später am Wasser handhaben, auch nur hinlegen?


----------



## Stoepsel23

Ich hab nur mal von fällen gehört, dass eben nicht alles da war und wollte mich einfach vergewissern.

@ Anglero 

Das hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Keine Angst und ich kann die eigentlich auch zusammenbauen, aber ich hab beispielsweise keine Ahnung von der Montage der Brandungsrute und die interessiert mich im Alltag auch nicht, heißt ich brauche sie nicht...


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Stoepsel23 schrieb:


> ...Montage der Brandungsrute und die interessiert mich im Alltag auch nicht, heißt ich brauche sie nicht...



...nur eben evtl. in der Prüfung, da kann man leider nicht auf deine Vorlieben rücksicht nehmen.
Diese Montage ist eine der Einfacheren, die Brandungsrute auch gut zu erkennen. Halt wie beschrieben:

*A10 Brandungsrute zum Fang von Plattfischen*

  - Brandungsrute (längste Steckrute)
  - Meeresstationärrolle (die allergrößte Stationärrolle, falls die fehlen sollte, dann Multirolle)
  - Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl mit Clinch-Knoten an Hauptschnur
  - Plattfisch-/Brandungsvorfach (ist schon fertig)
  - Meereswirbel, verzinkt od. Edelstahl an Vorfach eingeschlauft
  - schweres Birnenblei (ca. 110 g) an unteren Wirbel
  - Wattwurm

  - Maßband
  - Schlagholz
  - Messer
  - Lösezange


----------



## Unicorn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Guten Tag,

Ich komme aus Wuppertal. aber ein auslander. enschuldingen SIe bitte für meine schlechte Deutsch.

Ich möchte ein angelschein/fischereischein machen. Die nächte prufung in Wuppertal is in ein Monat(2,4.Nov)

Ich habe kein zeit fur ein lehrkurs zu anmelden. 
1)Ist das möglisch selber zu lernen and prüfung (Theorie und pracktishes) bestanden? 


2)Welches APP oder e-learning buch kann helfen? oder sie empfelen?

3) muss mann unbedingt ein practisches erfahrung haben zum prüfung zum bestanden?

4) können Sie bitte mir etwas erklaren. Ich finde etwas schwer alles info aus internet zu finden.


Danke im voraus


----------



## fishhunter2000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



> 1)Ist das möglisch selber zu lernen and prüfung (Theorie und pracktishes) bestanden?



Ja ist es. Hab ich auch so gemacht. Habe mit der buffel.net App gelern die ist sehr gut und kostet fürs Handy nur 5 €



> 2)Welches APP oder e-learning buch kann helfen? oder sie empfelen?



Buffel.net wie bereits geschrieben



> 3) muss mann unbedingt ein practisches erfahrung haben zum prüfung zum bestanden?



Also man sollte schonmal geangelt haben oder mit der Angelei vertraut sein um nach der Prüfung auch angeln zu können.
Dabei können einem aber auch ein Angelverein helfen oder bekannte/freunde.
Würde dann aber doch eher zu einem Kurs raten, dieser kostet meist zwischen 60-150 €



> 4) können Sie bitte mir etwas erklaren. Ich finde etwas schwer alles info aus internet zu finden.



hier steht einiges
http://www.angelschein-machen.com/angelkurs/angelkurs-vorbereitung-fischerpruefung/
einige Seiten hier zurück sind ebenfalls viele links. u.a auch welche die ich mal gepostet habe, die mir geholfen haben die Prüfung zu bestehen.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Unicorn schrieb:


> ...Ich komme aus Wuppertal. aber ein auslander. enschuldingen SIe bitte für meine schlechte Deutsch...



Hallo Unicorn!
Warum so schüchtern? Sag doch, wo du herkommst. Vielleicht lässt sich sprachlich die eine oder andere Barriere umschiffen. Ausländer sind wir alle.
Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Unicorn

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo fishhunter2000,

Vielen Dank für Ihren Information. Ich kann meine Fischereiprüfung im Frühling machen weil, für Herbst ist  das zu spät.

Ich bereite mich vor, Ich habe 3-4 monaten zeit 

Hallo Anglero

Danke! ich komme aus Indien. Ich wolte eigentlich keinen discussion über mein Deutsch hier haben, hatte ich par schlechte erfahrung von anderen Forums.nur vorsichtig. |supergri  Sie sind sehr nett.

Grüß


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Angefreunde,

ich hoffe ihr könnte mir ein wenig weiter helfen. Ich werde im November dieses Jahr meine Fischereiprüfung im Rhein Erft Kreis (Bergheim) ablegen. Ich bin meiner Meinung nach sehr gut vorbereitet. Fischarten sitzen perfekt und Theorie sitzen ebenfalls alle fragen und antworten. Die Zusammenstellung/Zusammenbau der 10 verschiedenen angeln beherrsche ich auch allerdings bin ich mir bei einer Kleinigkeit etwas unsicher. Und zwar geht es um die Aufgabe A1 und A3. Laut Neuauflage des Fischereilernbuch muss man bei der Karpfenrute das Vorfach und die Hauptschur mit einen mittleren Wirbel verbinden und bei der leichten Angelrute für Rotfeder usw ein kleinen Wirbel. Nun hat mir aber der Besitzer des Angel Geschäft gesagt das die Prüfungskommission in Bergheim möchte das man bei beiden Ruten die Hauptschur und das Vorfach mit jeweils einer Schlaufe verbinden soll. Es ist meines Erachtens eigentlich egal da ja beides waidgerecht ist. Allerdings hab ich trotz dem etwas sorge da ja ein Punkt mehr oder weniger am Ende entscheidend sein kann. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch dieses Frühjahr im Rhein Erft Kreis schon die prüfung abgelegt und kann mir Tipps geben. 
Danke im voraus 
Gruß David


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In der alten Prüfungsverordnung hieß es zu Wirbel auch jeweils "entfällt". Trotzdem wurde uns in BN/SU empfohlen, Wirbel zu montieren - was letztlich auch vom Prüfer gewünscht war. 

Seit 2015 heißt es jetzt jeweils "passend zur Hauptschnur". Da die Verordnung noch recht neu ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich die Prüfer erstmal daran halten werden. Jedenfalls dürften sie kaum ein Argument gegen die Verordnung vorbringen können, das einen Fehlerpunkt rechtfertigen würde. Schon gar nicht, wenn man wegen diesem durchfallen sollte. 

Also, Wirbel dran und keine Panik! Um die Fischerprüfung nicht zu bestehen, muss man sich schon ganz schön anstrengen.


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke für deine Antwort. Werde dann ein Wirbel zwischen Hauptschur und Vorfach machen. Laut den Arbeitsbuch Fischereiprüfung 2015 soll man es auch mit Wirbel verbinden. Wenn sie mir dann sagen es ist falsch, sollten sie es auch begründen. Auf diese Begründung bin ich dann mal gespannt
Der letzte Satz von dir Anglero ist echt gut. Es ist hält eine reine lernsache.


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aber Vorsicht, was die noch weniger mögen als Kormorane, sind Besserwisser und Diskutanten.


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich möchte ja nicht mit denen diskutierten. Hab nur vor dort hin zu fahren, meine Prüfung abzulegen und zu bestehen #6 . Vielleicht kommt auch keine von beiden Ruten dran. Man weiß es ja vorher nie. Für den Fall das doch eine von den beiden Angeln dran kommt werde ich es trotzdem mit ein passenden Wirbel verbinden. Wenn ich auf arbeitsbuch-fischerprüfung.de die Geräte Zusammenstellung lerne wird bei beiden ein Wirbel verlangt. Aber wie du schon sagtest, es sollte kein Grund zum durchfallen sein. Also sollte ich mir keine großen Gedanken machen. Ich kann ja die Prüfer vorher fragen ob sie gern ein Wirbel oder eine Schlaufe sehen möchten. Vielleicht sagen sie es ja :qq


----------



## Ikarusflug

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann mir wer was zur Fischerprüfung in Essen sagen? Habe aus Zeitgründen keinen Kurs gemacht und die Fragen mit der App bzw. mit den Fischbildern gelernt. Beim praktischen Teil hapert es aber ordentlich. Muss man in Essen montieren oder nur hinlegen?

Habt ihr einen Tip wie ich den praktischen Teil hinkriegen kann, wenn ich bisher nie eine Angel in der Hand gehabt habe?


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also bei meiner Prüfung in Essen musste ich nur hinlegen.
Ist jetzt 6 Jahre her.


----------



## Stoepsel23

Kurze Frage zu den fischbildern:

Sind die folgenden Bilder die Originalbilder aus nrw?

https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/view/2888478/fischkarten-als-pdf-17-mb-fischereiverein-friesoythe


----------



## Stoepsel23

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich berichte mal:

Hatte heute die Prüfung im Kreis Viersen ohne vorher den Lehrgang besucht zu haben. Ich kann behaupten, dass ich eigentlich relativ wenig Ahnung vorher von den Ruten hatte, aber diverse Internet Seiten haben mir sehr geholfen.

Ich habe die Theorie über eine App mit aktuellen prüfungsfragen gelernt (kostet 4 € im Store)
Die fischkarten habe ich nirgendwo so richtig gefunden, überall waren unterschiedliche Bilder und so war es schwer.
Letzte Woche habe ich dann diese Seite gefunden:

https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/view/2888478/fischkarten-als-pdf-17-mb-fischereiverein-friesoythe

Dort sind zumindest die 44 Fischarten abgebildet vor der Novellierung der Prüfung. Heißt es sind mittlerweile 5 mehr. Aber es waren die Originalbilder und somit gut lernbar und einfach ne reine Lernsache.

Für die Ruten kann ich zwei Links wärmstens empfehlen:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4334117&postcount=1396

Hier stehen sämtliche Merkmale zu den Ruten und den Montagen gut erklärt!


So wir waren ca. Leute und saßen im runden Kreishaus. Dort stand schon das Gerät in mehrfacher Ausführung, während wir den theoretischen Teil bearbeiteten (zwei sind dabei durchgefallen). Danach haben wir kurz gewartet auf die Ergebnisse (15 Minuten) und es wurden immer drei Leute (nach alphabetischer Reihenfolge) hineingerufen. Jeder setzte sich vor ein Mitglied des Ausschusses und durfte aus den 49 großen Tafeln verdeckt 6 Stück wählen. Dann fragt die Person des Ausschusses die einzelnen Fische ab. Dabei kann man auch Fische, bei denen man sich unsicher ist, hinten ran stellen (ich hatte wildkarpfen, barbe, Döbel, elritze, meerforelle, Zander)

Danach wieder raus und warten bis alle durch waren. Dann wurde man zu 4. reingerufen (wieder alphabetische Reihenfolge) und dort waren vier Leere Tische. Jeder stellte sich hinter einem Tisch und musste die Aufgabe lösen. Die Aufgabe wurde vom Ausschuss vorgegeben (ich hatte die A8 und war die achte Person und die siebte links neben mir hatte die A7 - vermute, dass sie zumindest am Anfang von 1-10 durchgegangen sind)

Es waren sämtliche Dinge in mehrfacher Ausführung da und wir mussten nur die Rolle an der Rute montieren und den Rest nur hinlegen. Als rollen gab es die kleine mittlere und große stationär und die schwere (nur für die Brandungsrute!). Dazu zwei flugrollen (mit nass und trocken Schnur) und eine multirolle (für die dorschrute verlangt!)
So hab ich für meine nassfliegen Montage eben die Rute zusammen gesteckt, die Rolle mit der dunklen Schnur angebracht und dann das dunkle Vorfach zum nassfischen und die nassfliege hingelegt (es stand sogar auf den Dingen die Bezeichnung drauf ^^ sogar ob nass oder trocken). Zu der Rute musste natürlich noch das Zubehör hingelegt werden.

Der Ausschuss war sehr nett und ich denke auch hilfsbereit. Als ich mich fertig wähnte meinte eine Dame die sich umschaute "jetzt würde ich die Sachen mal wieder zurücklegen" ich war schon schockiert und dachte, dass ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe. Anhand meiner Reaktion meinte ein Mann dann "na sie meint, dass sie nichts mehr hinlegen sollen, weil sie bestanden haben" 
Die Dame Neben mir wählte sogar das falsche Lösegerät und das wurde kommentarlos akzeptiert. Dazu wurde noch ein Spaß gemacht, weil sie zunächst einen Wirbel in der Hand hielt. 

Also macht euch zumindest in Viersen nicht ins Hemd. Ich habe die Ruten vorher nicht gesehen, hatte allgemein noch nie ne fliegenrute gesehen nichts. Aber man muss es nicht mal montieren und es ist alles super beschriftet. 
Petri an alle da draußen ;-)


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab auch keinen vorbereitungskurs mitgemacht. Aber hier mal zwei drei kleine Tipps wie ich mich auf meine Prüfung für nächste Woche vorbereitet hab.  Das erste was ich gemacht hab war die APP Fischereiprüfung NRW im Playstore runter zu laden. Ich glaub sie hat 4,99 Euro gekostet. Ist perfekt um sich auf die Theorie vorzubereiten. Als zweites bin ich zum Angelmarkt nach Kerpen gefahren und hab mir dort die Originalen Fischkarten gekauft. Kostenpunkt lag glaub bei 14 Euro. Zusätzlich hab ich mir im internet das Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung mit Online-Trainingsprogramm für 25 Euro gekauft. 

http://webshop.lfv-westfalen.de/index.php

Diese Buch kann ich wirklich jeden empfehlen der in NRW seine Fischereiprüfung ablegen möchte. Es sind nicht nur die neuen fragen enthalten sondern auch viel Literatur für jedes Fachgebiet sowie die Fischabbildung und training für die 10 verschieden Ruten. Dazu gibt es noch ein Code womit man sich online nochmal Perfekt vorbereiten kann auf Theorie und beide Praxisteile. Auf dieser Seite gibt es auch die Originalen Fischkarten zu kaufen für nur 8 Euro. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung damit man sich  mit der App, dem Buch mit Online-Trainingsprogramm und die Fischkarten perfekt auf die Prüfung vorbereiten kann. Und sollte man doch mal unsicher sein einfach in den nächsten Angelladen fahren und fragen. Die werden euch auch nochmal Tipps zur Praxis geben und auch die verschieden Knoten Zeigen. So ist es zumindest bei mir gewesen. #6


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Das sollte auch genug sein. Dir dann viel Glück nächste Woche 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lelius schrieb:


> Das sollte auch genug sein. Dir dann viel Glück nächste Woche



Danke


----------



## n3os

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin zusammen,

 diesen Onlinetrainer zum Buch kann ich nicht empfehlen, viele Fehler drin und das System ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt gar nicht ausgereift. In dem Prüfungsmodi wiederholen sich die gleichen Fragen andauernd, da finde ich die App wesentlich besser #6


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



n3os schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> diesen Onlinetrainer zum Buch kann ich nicht empfehlen, viele Fehler drin und das System ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt gar nicht ausgereift. In dem Prüfungsmodi wiederholen sich die gleichen Fragen andauernd, da finde ich die App wesentlich besser #6



Das mit den wiederholten fragen stimmt. Aber der praktische teil lässt sich mit den Online-Trainingsprogramm gut üben. Grad die Fischbestimmung ist für den Anfang super da man immer drei Namen vorgegeben bekommt. Ich konnte mir die Fischarten damit gut ein prägen. Trotzdem sollte man auch die normalen Fischkarten holen zum lernen. Die Geräte Zusammenstellung und der prüfungsmodus funktionieren meiner Meinung nach auch ganz gut im onlinetraining. Für die Theorie hab ich auch nur mit App gelernt. Das Buch selbst find ich trotzdem sehr gelungen und interessant zum lesen.:vik:


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo liebes Board,

ich habe in 10 Tagen meine Prüfung im Kreishaus in Gütersloh.

Auch ich habe keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht, fühle mich in Theorie und bei den Bildkarten sicher, aber bei den Ruten...

Von daher wäre meine Frage, ob in diesem Jahr schon jemand seine Prüfung in GT abgelegt hat, oder jemanden kennt, und davon berichten kann. Ob man die Ruten zusammenbauen oder -legen muss, scheint ja überall anders zu sein...#d

Vielen Dank & Grüße
Matthias


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



maze75 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Board,
> 
> ich habe in 10 Tagen meine Prüfung im Kreishaus in Gütersloh.
> 
> Auch ich habe keinen Vorbereitungskurs besucht, fühle mich in Theorie und bei den Bildkarten sicher, aber bei den Ruten...
> 
> Von daher wäre meine Frage, ob in diesem Jahr schon jemand seine Prüfung in GT abgelegt hat, oder jemanden kennt, und davon berichten kann. Ob man die Ruten zusammenbauen oder -legen muss, scheint ja überall anders zu sein...#d
> 
> Vielen Dank & Grüße
> Matthias



Hey maze75,
ich hab zwar erst am Mittwoch meine Prüfung aber ich glaub du solltest dir da keine all zu großen sorgen machen. Wenn du die wurfgewichte und Länge von den verschieden Ruten weißt sowie Schnurstärke und Rollen Größe sollte es nicht das Problem sein die Ruten auch zusammen zu bauen. Das einzige was dann vielleicht wichtig ist, ist der clinchknoten um den Wirbel an die Hauptschur anzubringen. Bei der fliegenrute würde ich das Vorfach und hauptschnur mit zwei Schlaufen verbinden. So hat es mir der nette Mann im Angelladen gesagt. 
Wie gesagt mach dir keine große sorgen. Wenn du die einzelnen Teile für jede Rute kennst und zusammen legen kannst wirst du sie 100% auch zusammen bauen können. 
Ich mach mal noch zwei links rein für die Knoten. Sind zwei PDF Dateien wo du die verschiedenen Knoten sehen kannst. Einfach bisschen Schnur nehmen und üben. Wünsche dir viel Glück :m

www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/PerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil2.pdf

www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/PerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil3.pdf


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke, davidchowi! Dann mache ich mich mal ans Knotenbinden


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hab meine Prüfung heut mit 0 Fehler erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Es ist relativ einfach wenn man sich gut drauf vorbereitet. Theorie war ich innerhalb von 10 Minuten durch. War damit als zweites fertig. Der Bogen wurde direkt kontrolliert. 60 von 60 punkten. Danach ging es direkt zu den Fischkarten. Der Prüfer hat die 6 obersten Karten genommen und mir vorgezeigt. Fischbestimmung 6 von 6 Punkten. Danach bekam ich dann direkt eine Karte für das Ruten zusammen bauen  und ein Tisch zugewiesen. Und genau davor hatte ich die meiste Angst da ich den vorbereitungskurs nicht besucht hab. Natürlich hab ich die Brandungsrute zum fangen von plattfischen bekommen. Gestern abend dachte ich mir noch "hoffentlichtlich bekomme ich nicht die A10" :q. Hab mir das gelernte dann durch den Kopf gehen lassen und angefangen die rute zusammen zu bauen. Nach 10 Minuten war ich dann fertig. Direkt den Prüfer bescheid gesagt, er guckte und wollte dann noch die Reihenfolge vom Zubehör also Metermaß, schlagholz, Messer und lösezange. Er sagte nur ist OK und bauen sie bitte wieder auseinander. Ich auseinander gebaut und mein prüfungszeugnis entgegen genommen. 10 Uhr war Beginn der Prüfung. Halb 11 bin ich dann mit mein Zeugnis raus Marschiert und direkt zur Stadt Kerpen gefahren um mir mein Fischereischein zu holen. 
Ich war eigentlich sehr Überrascht wie schnell alles ging.


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich trete am Mittwoch an


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich trete am Mittwoch an



Danke dir. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg #6


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Von mir ebenfalls Gratulation!! #6


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



maze75 schrieb:


> Von mir ebenfalls Gratulation!! #6



Ich danke dir. #6


----------



## n3os

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



davidchowi87 schrieb:


> Hab meine Prüfung heut mit 0 Fehler erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Es ist relativ einfach wenn man sich gut drauf vorbereitet. Theorie war ich innerhalb von 10 Minuten durch. War damit als zweites fertig. Der Bogen wurde direkt kontrolliert. 60 von 60 punkten. Danach ging es direkt zu den Fischkarten. Der Prüfer hat die 6 obersten Karten genommen und mir vorgezeigt. Fischbestimmung 6 von 6 Punkten. Danach bekam ich dann direkt eine Karte für das Ruten zusammen bauen und ein Tisch zugewiesen. Und genau davor hatte ich die meiste Angst da ich den vorbereitungskurs nicht besucht hab. Natürlich hab ich die Brandungsrute zum fangen von plattfischen bekommen. Gestern abend dachte ich mir noch "hoffentlichtlich bekomme ich nicht die A10" :q. Hab mir das gelernte dann durch den Kopf gehen lassen und angefangen die rute zusammen zu bauen. Nach 10 Minuten war ich dann fertig. Direkt den Prüfer bescheid gesagt, er guckte und wollte dann noch die Reihenfolge vom Zubehör also Metermaß, schlagholz, Messer und lösezange. Er sagte nur ist OK und bauen sie bitte wieder auseinander. Ich auseinander gebaut und mein prüfungszeugnis entgegen genommen. 10 Uhr war Beginn der Prüfung. Halb 11 bin ich dann mit mein Zeugnis raus Marschiert und direkt zur Stadt Kerpen gefahren um mir mein Fischereischein zu holen.
> Ich war eigentlich sehr Überrascht wie schnell alles ging.


 
 Sei froh, ich hatte Dienstag in Wuppertal, 8Uhr Start, 20 nach 11 war ich draußen! 
 Habe im Prinzip ca. 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden nur gewartet :c


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



n3os schrieb:


> Sei froh, ich hatte Dienstag in Wuppertal, 8Uhr Start, 20 nach 11 war ich draußen!
> Habe im Prinzip ca. 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden nur gewartet :c



Erstmal Glückwunsch falls du bestanden hast. Dann  kannst du ja jetzt  ans Wasser fahren, die angeln auswerfen und dich von der Wartezeit erholen.:q.


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, jetzt halte ich mein Zeugnis auch in der Hand!

Die Prüfung im Kreishaus in GT lief in Bezug auf die praktische Prüfung etwas anders ab als erwartet..aber der Reihe nach.

Zur theoretischen Prüfung in einem großen Sitzungssaal waren etwa 30 Personen anwesend, dabei auch eine Quoten-Frau  Der Prüfungsausschuss stellte sich und den Ablauf der Prüfung kurz vor. Da wurde uns gesagt, dass in der praktischen Prüfung zuerst die Rute zusammengestellt wird und dann die Fische erkannt werden müssen. Das hat mich doch erst etwas verunsichert, da ich es nur anders herum kannte. Anschließend wurden (wie in der Schule) zwei verschiedene Prüfungsbögen verteilt. Die Fragen waren ein Klacks, und nach knapp 10 Minuten (und einem Fehlerpunkt) war ich damit durch.

Dann ging es in einen Warteraum. Dort saßen schon die beiden, die vor mir abgegeben hatten. Wir richteten uns schon auf eine längere Wartezeit ein, als die beiden nach kurzer Zeit schon zur praktischen Prüfung gerufen wurden. Nach 15 Minuten war ich dann auch dran. Ich zog die A3 und musste diese dann zusammenstellen, nicht zusammenbauen. Das war doch relativ einfach, die Rute war extra beschriftet (Länge und WG). Ich vergaß dann nur den Wirbel, aber ein Fehlpunkt....was soll's. Dann noch schnell Fischeraten und der Drops war gelutscht! Der Prüfer war wirklich nett und hat auch geholfen als ich etwas nicht auf Anhieb gefunden habe. Der Kescher hing nämlich an einer Garderobe hinter mir, und das Maßband war in einem kleinen quadratischen Kästchen.

Nach kurzer Wartezeit konnten wir dann schließlich das Zeugnis abholen. Insgesamt hat der Spaß etwa 1 Stunde gedauert. Und: es geht auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs


----------



## Jose

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

und wieso quotenfrau?

(ohne die hättstes doch evtl. nicht geschafft, du undankbarer böser :m)

aber glückwunsch, einer mehr, der legal nix fängt #6


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke!

Und zur Quotenfrau: Wenn ich mich nun mal an einem Angelteich so um mich schaue, sehe ich.....Männer. Von daher: prima, wenn die Frauenquote steigt ;-)


----------



## hekktor1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, 

am 18 ist mein Kumpel mit der Prüfung dran, die Theoretischen Fragen kann er bereits alle, er hat mir heute seine app gezeigt, zwar hat er ab und zu mal einige fehler drin hat aber von 25 mal auch 25 mal die Prüfungssimulierung bestanden. Somit bin ich mir sicher, dass er den Theoretischen teil bestehen wird.
Bei der Praxis haperts bei Ihm einwenig habe heute mal abgefragt und Siehe da: Viele fische werden auf anhieb erkannt viele aber nicht also: Mit Russisch Roulette möchte ich Ihn nicht in die Prüfung lassen, er gab offen und ehrlich zu, dass es Ihm sehr schwer fällt sich die Fische einzuprägen, was ich allerdings in irgendeiner form verstehen kann, da er alleine Lernt und keinen zum Abfragen hat. Ruten zusammensetzung hat er erst gar nicht gelernt wusste aber zu meiner überraschung auf Anhieb schon einige Ruten nur durchs einfache durchlesen. Er wird die Prüfung nächsten Mittwoch in Leverkusen ablegen, hat sich extra für den Tag den ganzen Vormittag frei genommen. Einige fragen hatte er an mich wie zum beispiel ob ich weiss ob die Ruten in Leverkusen zusammengebaut werden müssen oder nicht? Wie es aussieht mit Fehlern? Da war ich mir gar nicht so sicher wie viele fehler bzw. welche fehler er in der Praktischen machen darf. Auch das mit dem Zusammenbauen konnte ich nicht beantworten, da ich meine Prüfung damals in Düsseldorf gemacht hatte. Vielleicht weiss da jemand mehr? Ich habe Ihm nun gesagt er soll die Fischarten erstmal bis Morgen Intensiv lernen und mal die Theorie kurz vergessen da ich morgen kurz auf ein Bier und  zum Abfragen zu Ihm fahre. Da wäre es schon toll Antworten auf seine Fragen zu haben.


----------



## Jose

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



maze75 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Und zur Quotenfrau: Wenn ich mich nun mal an einem Angelteich so um mich schaue, sehe ich.....Männer. Von daher: prima, wenn die Frauenquote steigt ;-)





du hast evtl. eine andere begriffsdefinition für "Quote" als ich :m


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Jose schrieb:


> du hast evtl. eine andere begriffsdefinition für "Quote" als ich :m



Eventuell|kopfkrat


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hekktor1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am 18 ist mein Kumpel mit der Prüfung dran, die Theoretischen Fragen kann er bereits alle, er hat mir heute seine app gezeigt, zwar hat er ab und zu mal einige fehler drin hat aber von 25 mal auch 25 mal die Prüfungssimulierung bestanden. Somit bin ich mir sicher, dass er den Theoretischen teil bestehen wird.
> Bei der Praxis haperts bei Ihm einwenig habe heute mal abgefragt und Siehe da: Viele fische werden auf anhieb erkannt viele aber nicht also: Mit Russisch Roulette möchte ich Ihn nicht in die Prüfung lassen, er gab offen und ehrlich zu, dass es Ihm sehr schwer fällt sich die Fische einzuprägen, was ich allerdings in irgendeiner form verstehen kann, da er alleine Lernt und keinen zum Abfragen hat. Ruten zusammensetzung hat er erst gar nicht gelernt wusste aber zu meiner überraschung auf Anhieb schon einige Ruten nur durchs einfache durchlesen. Er wird die Prüfung nächsten Mittwoch in Leverkusen ablegen, hat sich extra für den Tag den ganzen Vormittag frei genommen. Einige fragen hatte er an mich wie zum beispiel ob ich weiss ob die Ruten in Leverkusen zusammengebaut werden müssen oder nicht? Wie es aussieht mit Fehlern? Da war ich mir gar nicht so sicher wie viele fehler bzw. welche fehler er in der Praktischen machen darf. Auch das mit dem Zusammenbauen konnte ich nicht beantworten, da ich meine Prüfung damals in Düsseldorf gemacht hatte. Vielleicht weiss da jemand mehr? Ich habe Ihm nun gesagt er soll die Fischarten erstmal bis Morgen Intensiv lernen und mal die Theorie kurz vergessen da ich morgen kurz auf ein Bier und  zum Abfragen zu Ihm fahre. Da wäre es schon toll Antworten auf seine Fragen zu haben.



Hallo hekktor1,

Macht euch nicht zu viel Gedanken. Die Prüfung ist meines Erachtens eine reine Lernsache. Mit den Fischkarten hatte ich anfangs auch so meine Probleme. Ich hab sie mir sortiert. Hecht, Aal, Wels und Co. (Also die Fische die ich auf Anhieb konnte) aussortiert. Als nächstes fing ich an die Fische zu sortieren die sich schwer von einander unterscheiden lassen. ( Hasel und Aland, Schneider,Elritze oder Nase, Zährte, Rapfen, Schnäpel). Das sind jetzt nur ein paar Beispiele. Gibt natürlich noch mehr die fast gleich aussehen. Bei Aaland und Hasel oder Schneider u. Elritze hab ich mir erstmal die größen mit eingeprägt um die zu unterscheiden. Bei den karpfenartigen( Wildkarpfen, Schleie, Giebel, Güster, Brassen,Karausche  einfach die Schuppenfärbung bzw. Rücken und Bauchflosse oder bartfäden genau anschauen. Nase und Zährte kann man ebenfalls von der Färbung her unterscheiden. Drei Tage hab ich die Fisch Karten auf diese Art und weise intensiv (2-3Stunden am Tag) gelernt. Danach konnte ich sie dann ohne weiteres bestimmen. Trotzdem bin ich die Karten bis ein Tag vor der Prüfung, täglich mindestens zwei mal durchgegangen. 
Bei der Ruten zusammenstellung sollte er sich auch kein Kopf machen. Es ist wichtig zu wissen welche größen und wurfgewichte jede einzelne Ruten haben muss. In der Prüfung sind diese Ruten mit länge und Wurfgewicht beschrieben. Genau das gleiche Prinzip gilt für die Rolle und Schnurstärke. Wenn ich weiß welche Schnurstärke ich zum Beispiel bei der Rute A1 benötige weiß ich auch welche Rolle ich benötige. Die rollen sind in den Prüfung schon mit Schnur bespult und somit auch beschrieben. Der Rest der Rute ist eigentlich nur noch logisches denken oder auswendig lernen. Wenn ich die Werte alle weiß ist es egal ob ich die Angel nur zusammen stellen oder zusammen bauen muss. Ich denke mal zwei drei Knoten wirst du deinen Kumpel sicherlich zeigen können.


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wird unter a2 eine feederrute gefordert oder eine schwingspitzrute? Hab gleixh um 15 Uhr meine Prüfung...


----------



## ghost01

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Feederrute#h


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Wird unter a2 eine feederrute gefordert oder eine schwingspitzrute? Hab gleixh um 15 Uhr meine Prüfung...



In Bergheim war es eine Feederrute. Denke mal das diese Feederrute mittlerweile Überall in NRW vorhanden sein sollte. Sollte dann doch eine schwingspitzenrute da sein und keine feederrute trotzdem ein Futterkorp als Bescherung nehmen. Aber wie gesagt, in der Regel sollten Überfall Feederruten vorhanden sein. Viel Erfolg :m


----------



## florianparske

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In den Original-Gerätesets, die damals vom Landesfischereiverband zur Verfügung gestellt wurden (den Prüfungsbehörden und den Vereinen, die Kurse anbieten) gab es für die Schwingspitzrute auch starre "Feeder-"Spitzen.
Es unterscheidet sich nur die Spitze der Rute und dass ein Futterkorb anstatt eines Laufbleis benutzt wird.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke jungs für die hilfreichen Antworten  hab es vor lauter Aufregung vergessen, nochmal nachzuschauen... Halte aber bereits mein Prüfungszeugnis in der Hand


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch und natürlich erfolgreiche Tage am Wasser #6


----------



## sieb10er

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe in 10 tagen meine Prüfung in Düsseldorf. Soweit bin ich schon gut vorbereitet. Es kommen aber immer mal wieder ein paar kleine Fragezeichen auf.

1. Ist die Schlagschnur bei A10 auf der Meeresstationärrolle schon drauf oder muss ich die noch irgendwie mit der Hauptschnur verknoten?

2. Wo befestige ich den Futterkorb bei A2? Am Wirbel? Freilaufend auf der Schnur?

Es kommen sich noch ein paar weitere Frage auf 

Danke schon einmal!


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



sieb10er schrieb:


> 2. Wo befestige ich den Futterkorb bei A2? Am Wirbel? Freilaufend auf der Schnur?



Gummistopper auf die hauptschnur und dann futterkorp drauf. Dahinter gegebenfalls noch eine Perle um den Knoten am Wirbel zu schützen.

Bei der brandungsrute kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Ich musste sie zwar zusammen bauen allerdings war bei uns gar keine schlagschnur vorhanden.


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



sieb10er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> Habe in 10 tagen meine Prüfung in Düsseldorf. Soweit bin ich schon gut vorbereitet. Es kommen aber immer mal wieder ein paar kleine Fragezeichen auf.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Ist die Schlagschnur bei A10 auf der Meeresstationärrolle schon drauf oder muss ich die noch irgendwie mit der Hauptschnur verknoten?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Wo befestige ich den Futterkorb bei A2? Am Wirbel? Freilaufend auf der Schnur?
> 
> 
> 
> Es kommen sich noch ein paar weitere Frage auf
> 
> 
> 
> Danke schon einmal!




Viel Glück erstmal.

Also ich hatte heute auch keine Schlagschnur gesehen... Beim Fliegenfischen wird ja auch nen Vorfach benötigt... War ebenfalls keins da... Mach dich da nicht verrückt...
Außerdem glaube ich nicht das ihr die rute zusammenbauen müsst.. Das würde viel zu lange dauern... Man muss diese ja wieder auseinander bauen etc.

Ich musste heute einfach die Teile der A1 von einem Tisch, wo alles lag, auf den anderen freien legen...


----------



## davidchowi87

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Bei der fliegenrute ist das Vorfach an der trockfliege (schwimmend) oder nassfliege (sinkend) schon dran, genau wie bei den vorfächern mit haken. 
Das mit den zusammen bauen oder zusammen legen ist immer so eine Sache. Manche Bezirke musst du halt zusammen bauen und manche nur legen. Ich hatte für meine brandungsrute 15 Minuten zeit. In den 15 Minuten war sie zusammen gebaut, kontrolliert und wieder auseinander gebaut.


----------



## hekktor1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Komme gerade vom Kumpel und wir sind die Fischarten noch einmal durchgegangen Rund 30 Fischbilder beantwortet er einfach so sofort richtig. Rund 5 Fischbilder wurden immer nur ab und zu richtig beantwortet oder auch mal falsch. Beim Rest kommt er nicht so gut klar. Sind wie David bereits erwähnt hat die Fische die ''ähnlich'' aussehen. Er sortiert nun die die er kann aus und wird nur die übrigen lernen, Freitags treffen oder eventuell Morgen (falls ich es Früh genug schaffe) und Frage noch einmal ab. Ich denke spätestens bis freitag sollte er mindestens 40 Fische drauf haben. Wenn dies der Fall ist dürfte er auch die Ruten bis Mittwoch drauf haben und ich habe endlich einen Angelpartner wenn denn auch alles klappt.


----------



## Carsten_

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kurzes Feedback, in Essen in der praktischen Prüfung mussten wir die Geräte nur auswählen, benennen und was dazu sagen. Die Prüfer warten freundlich und haben es einem nicht unnötig schwer gemacht ;-)
Im theoretischen Teil haben alle bestanden, die Hälfte im praktischen Teil vor mir auch, danach war ich weg :-D

Petri


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hekktor1 schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom Kumpel und wir sind die Fischarten noch einmal durchgegangen Rund 30 Fischbilder beantwortet er einfach so sofort richtig. Rund 5 Fischbilder wurden immer nur ab und zu richtig beantwortet oder auch mal falsch. Beim Rest kommt er nicht so gut klar. Sind wie David bereits erwähnt hat die Fische die ''ähnlich'' aussehen. Er sortiert nun die die er kann aus und wird nur die übrigen lernen, Freitags treffen oder eventuell Morgen (falls ich es Früh genug schaffe) und Frage noch einmal ab. Ich denke spätestens bis freitag sollte er mindestens 40 Fische drauf haben. Wenn dies der Fall ist dürfte er auch die Ruten bis Mittwoch drauf haben und ich habe endlich einen Angelpartner wenn denn auch alles klappt.



Die Rutenzusammenstellungen sollte man nicht nur auswendig lernen. Man sollte auch wissen, wie die einzelnen Teile aussehen. Kann man ja notfalls alles googeln. Etwas Grundwissen über die Funktion der einzelnen Geräteteile schadet auch nicht, das vermeidet im Zweifel üble Hänger in der Prüfung. (nur meine persönliche Meinung).


----------



## Jxnxs01

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe meine Fischerprüfung am 24.11.15 in Siegburg.
Ist jemand hier der mir was dazu sagen kann wie seine Prüfung abgelaufen ist und  vor allem ob man die Ruten zusammenbauen muss oder einfach nur hinlegen?
Um eine Rückmeldung wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Mfg
Jonas


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Jonas, hatte vorgestern meine Prüfung... Musste die Sachen nur auf den Tisch legen...
Zusammen bauen wäre viel zu viel Zeit... Die müssten ja dann jede rute nochmal auseinander bauen und wieder zurücklegen usw usw... 
Versuch, wenn du alles hingelegt hast ganz in rute von rute, Rolle bis hin zum Haken alles nach Reihenfolge durchzugehen... Als ob du dich zum Angeln vorbereitest


----------



## Jxnxs01

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke#6


----------



## hekktor1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo, gestern abend war ich wiedermal beim Kumpel und siehe da, er hat 10/10mal alle Fische ohne einen einzigen Fehler erkannt und richtig benannt.
Hätte jedoch zwei Fragen:
1. Ist auf den Fischtafeln die jeweilige Max. Größe des Fisches? Bsp Wels 300cm? 
2. Dürfen bei der Rutenzusammenstellung noch fehler gemacht werden? Wenn ja welche und wie viele? auch hier ein Beispiel Feederrute, Falsche Rute oder Futterkorb vergessen? 
Meine Prüfung ist nun über 5 Jahre her, ich kann mich leider nicht so gut dran erinnern..


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hekktor1 schrieb:


> Hallo, gestern abend war ich wiedermal beim Kumpel und siehe da, er hat 10/10mal alle Fische ohne einen einzigen Fehler erkannt und richtig benannt.
> Hätte jedoch zwei Fragen:
> 1. Ist auf den Fischtafeln die jeweilige Max. Größe des Fisches? Bsp Wels 300cm?
> 2. Dürfen bei der Rutenzusammenstellung noch fehler gemacht werden? Wenn ja welche und wie viele? auch hier ein Beispiel Feederrute, Falsche Rute oder Futterkorb vergessen?
> Meine Prüfung ist nun über 5 Jahre her, ich kann mich leider nicht so gut dran erinnern..




Du darfst dir 3 fehlerpunkte erlauben, mit 25 von 28 Punkten kommst du noch durch. Mit 24 darfst du die Prüfung nochmal machen. Wie und womit die einzelnen Bestandteile gewichtet sind, was die Punkte betrifft, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich denke mal die rute alleine gibt schon 10 Punkte


----------



## hekktor1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke. Ich brauche die Prüfung nicht, ich habe meinen schein. Ich frage Tatsächlich für einen Kollegen 
Bei mir war es damals so, dass ich die Rute zusammenbauen sollte. Seit der Novellierung ist es doch in NRW nicht mehr so, oder verstehe ich da was Falsch?


----------



## maze75

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hekktor1 schrieb:


> 1. Ist auf den Fischtafeln die jeweilige Max. Größe des Fisches? Bsp Wels 300cm?



Nein, da steht nix

Zu den Fehlerpunkten bei den Gerätezusammenstellungen gibt es folgenden Link:

http://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/images/fischerpriefung_anlage-2_ohne_lsg.pdf

0-1-3 heißt z.B.: 0 Punkte bei falscher oder keiner Rute, 1 Punkt bei angemessener Rute (glaube ich), 3 Punkte bei richtiger Rute.


----------



## MisterMyjoergi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



hekktor1 schrieb:


> Danke. Ich brauche die Prüfung nicht, ich habe meinen schein. Ich frage Tatsächlich für einen Kollegen
> Bei mir war es damals so, dass ich die Rute zusammenbauen sollte. Seit der Novellierung ist es doch in NRW nicht mehr so, oder verstehe ich da was Falsch?



Auch wenn ich immer wieder etwas anderes höre (weils wohl nicht wirklich einheitlich ist):

Im Kreis Unna beispielsweise (ein Freund hat seine Prüfung vor einigen Tagen absolviert) sind vier von sechs Bildern zu erkennen. Zentimeterangabe ist NICHT vorhanden!

Die Rutenteile waren nur in der richtigen Reihenfolge auf den Tisch zu legen, wobei die Reihenfolge in erster Linie bei dem heiligen Gral zählt! Es wurde nichts zusammengebaut!


----------



## Jayfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habe heute im Kreis Herford die Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert. Hier waren die Längen der Fische mit auf den Tafeln abgedruckt. Die Ruten mussten nur zusammengelegt nicht aber aufgebaut werden. 
Viel Erfolg Allen, die es noch vor sich haben!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sieb10er

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

heute in Düsseldorf bestanden. Fischkarten mit Längenangabe. Ruten mussten bis zum Haken zusammengebaut werden.


----------



## Ego000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Futterkorbmontage zu der Feederrute. Reicht es, wenn man den Futterkorb einfach freilaufend an die Hauptschnur hängt und zwischen Futterkorb und Wirbel einen Stopper und/oder Perle montiert? Da gibt es ja sonst ziemlich viele Varianten über eine Schlaufenmontage, Seitenarm etc.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ADYX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, das reicht.


----------



## Ego000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ADYX schrieb:


> Ja, das reicht.


 Danke!


----------



## ADYX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wann und wo bist Du dran?

Ich bin morgen in Aachen dran.


----------



## Ego000

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



ADYX schrieb:


> Wann und wo bist Du dran?
> 
> Ich bin morgen in Aachen dran.



In Münster am Montag. 

Viel Erfolg morgen!


----------



## Pfuman

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Servus zusammen, 

wollte mit der Vorstellung zwar noch warten bis ich den Schein auch hab aber: in Aachen gibts anscheinend mehrere Tage. Ich bin erst Montag dran. Also immer raus wenns Infos von heute gibt ;-)

Zu mir: Nach Montag gehts hoffentlich dann auf Hecht und Zander hauptsächlich am Rhein in Ddorf oder an der Maas im Nachbarland  sowie auf Forelle in der Sieg. Vllt sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser.

Grüße und Petri


----------



## ADYX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi!

Ich bin um 13:30 Uhr dran.

Warst Du beim Vorbereitungskurs?


----------



## Pfuman

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ne ich hab mir das Buch gekauft und mit Hilfe von App und deren Website gelernt. Für den Kurs war ich zu spät dran bzw. der war schon voll.


----------



## Pfuman

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Nabend zusammen, 

habe dann heute auch bestanden :vik:

Im eigentlichen Sinne nichts Neues: Es waren ca. 15-20 Personen da und es gab 3 Prüfer.
Zuerst Theorie mit den üblichen Fragen. Die haben auch bis auf eine Ausnahme alle bestanden. Der Durchfaller hatte wohl in der Gesetzeskunde nur 5/10 punkten. 
Danach wurden wir nach Nachnahme geordnet zu zweit wieder rein gerufen. Glück für mich: mit V ist man der letzte #c 

Dann Fische benennen wie immer. Der Prüfer war sehr freundlich und wies noch einmal darauf hin, dass man ruhig erst einmal nachdenken soll und dass man auch eine Karte erstmal zur Seite legen kann um nachher nochmal zu überlegen. Was gesagt wird gilt. Verbesserung ist also nicht möglich.

Rute hatte ich die Aal-Rute. Habe zunächst alles auf einen Tisch zusammen gelegt. Dann kam der Prüfer und hatte schon die Perle dabe, die ich vergessen hatte #q Ich musste dann nur die Rolle anschrauben und die Schnur durch den ersten Ring ziehen. Den Rest musste ich nur erklären. Ich hatte allerdings das falsche Vorfach mit einem 11er Haken gewählt. Auf Nachfrage ob ich mir da sicher sei, habe ich das dann schnell geändert. Er sagte dann, dass dies zum Durchfallen hätte führen können. Anschließend gab es die Urkunde und Handschlag :q.

Bestanden haben wieder Alle mit einer Ausnahme. Er hatte wohl bei der Karpfenrute die Falsche rolle und den falschen Hakenlöser gewählt. 

Hoffe die Info hilft den nachfolgenden Aachenern.
Ich habe übrigens keinen Kurs besucht und mich mit dem Arbeitsbuch Fischerreiprüfung vorbereitet. In dem Buch ist ein Code mit dem man sich im auf der zugehörigen Site anmelden kann. Da kann man dann Online alle Fragen, Fische und Ruten lernen. Inklusive Probeprüfungen echt genial.

Ich Bestell mir jetzt erstmal meine neue Rute :k 

Petri


----------



## ADYX

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi Pfuman!

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.


----------



## Nüsser

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Petri auch von mir!

 Ich habe jetzt erfahren, dass ich wegen Umzugs in ein anderes Bundesland wohl dort eine neue Prüfung ablegen muss...|uhoh:


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt erfahren, dass ich wegen Umzugs in ein anderes Bundesland wohl dort eine neue Prüfung ablegen muss...|uhoh:




Nein eigentlich nicht ? Hast doch ne gültige Lizenz in Deutschland! Musst nur Abgaben an das Land machen


----------



## Dieter02

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Soweit mir bekannt (habe die hessiche Sportfischerprüfung) wird meine nur ungültig wenn ich meinen Hauptwohnsitz nach Bayern verlege. Am besten fragst du mal bei deiner zuständigen Behörde nach

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nüsser

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also, ich bin nach Thüringen gezogen. NRW-Schein läuft am Jahresende aus, Verlängerung in NRW geht mangels Wohnsitz dort dann nicht mehr.

 Bezüglich Thüringen wurde mir gesagt, dass die nur Prüfungen anerkennen, wenn in dem Land auch Kurspflicht besteht. Ist in NRW bekanntlich nicht der Fall, und ich habe auch an keinem teilgenommen.

 Aber ich denke auch, ich sollte das beim Amt mal abklären.


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kann ich wenn ich aus Lünen komme,
 in Dortmund die Prüfung machen, oder muß ich die in Lünen machen!?


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kannst die da machen wo du dich zum Kurs anmeldest. Nur den fischereischein musst dann in dem Ort, in dem du deinen Wohnsitz gemeldet hast machen


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Grundsätzlich ja . Ist dein Wohnort nicht im Kreis DO musst du bei deiner zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis für Kreis Do.   einholen.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also Prüfung usw. geht in Dortmund,nur Ausstellung des scheins in Lünen!?


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hatte damals ne prüfung in Oberhausen gemacht, obwohl ich aus duisburg kam


----------



## msp13

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Heute in Köln die Prüfung abgelegt 
Diese fand im Liebfrauenhaus in Köln-Mülheim statt

Bestanden [emoji4]

Volle Punktzahl 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

glückwunsch #6


----------



## msp13

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke
Sind einige durchgefallen heute und es musste zusammengebaut werden


----------



## Marvin2016

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Servus allerseits,
Ich wollte mal meinerseits ne Frage in den Raum werfen und zwar geht es darum ob es in NRW möglich ist die Fischereiprüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs zu absolvieren ? da ich nicht soviel Geld in der Tasche habe für alles komplett.
Wenn ja wo würd ich da pünktlich noch vor Prüfung an aktuelles Lernmaterial kommen oder kann man sich da vilt sogar das Material vom Vorjahr holen ? 

LG Marvin


----------



## Samsonsb

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Der Vorbereitungkurs ist kein muss in NRW.  Material vom letzten Jahr sollte auch noch aktuell sein. Habe zwar letztes Jahr die Prüfung mit Kurs gemacht. Bei der Prüfung waren aber auch genug da die sich selbst vorbereitet haben.  Man sollte sich aber früh genug anmelden die Städte haben recht lange Vorlauf Zeiten. 


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Samsonsb

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Marvin2016 schrieb:


> Servus allerseits,
> Ich wollte mal meinerseits ne Frage in den Raum werfen und zwar geht es darum ob es in NRW möglich ist die Fischereiprüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs zu absolvieren ? da ich nicht soviel Geld in der Tasche habe für alles komplett.
> Wenn ja wo würd ich da pünktlich noch vor Prüfung an aktuelles Lernmaterial kommen oder kann man sich da vilt sogar das Material vom Vorjahr holen ?
> 
> LG Marvin






Samsonsb schrieb:


> Der Vorbereitungkurs ist keine muss in NRW
> 
> Bitte löschen war ein Unfall
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin2016

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

bitte was ?


----------



## Marvin2016

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

ups sry mir wurde deine narricht nicht komplett angezeigt ^^ nur " der vorbe" dann war ende . erst jetzt wurde sie angezeigt


----------



## wowa777

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich bin auch ohne Vorbereitung zum Kurs! Mein praxis Lernzettel war von 2009 oder 2010!
Ruf in einem angelverein in deiner Nähe an frag nach Lernmaterial... Kriegst bestimmt für 10€. Und dann fleißig lernen


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Kauf dir einfach die App für das Theoretische. Damit habe ich alles gelernt. Kann ich zu 100% empfehlen.


----------



## Marvin2016

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Alles klar danke euch


----------



## Basty8787

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Seit Dezember letzten Jahres würde ich dir raten einen kurz zu machen. Da es seit letztem Jahr für den Kurs ein Zertifikat gibt. Ohne dieses Zertifikat ist es dir nur erlaubt in nrw zu angeln. Solltest du mal umziehen in ein anderes Bundesland musst du die Prüfung neu machen. 
Des Weiteren sind neue Fragen und 5 neue Fische dazu gekommen. Es sind jetzt 49 statt vorher 44.


----------



## Carsten_

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Wieso sollte der Kurs aus der Privatwirtschaft ein Zertifikat ergeben das mehr wert ist wie der Fischereischein den es nun mal nur gibt wenn ich die Prüfung bestanden habe?
 Prüfung bestanden heißt dass der Wissensstand ausreichen war, Kurs hin oder her. Wundern würde es mich trotzdem nicht... Schließlich haben wir in D auch 16 verschiedene Rechte für die Fischerei.

 Ich habe im letzten Herbst die Prüfung ohne Kurs gemacht, mit dem richtigen Lernmaterial und ausreichen lernen ist es nicht schwer. Die Gebühren sind dafür ja auch nicht ohne.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## Basty8787

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Na den Angelschein brauchste natürlich. Ob es jetzt ums angeln oder nur um die schein an sich geht weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Kann auch sein das es bei Verlängerung in einem anderen BL so ist. Zumindest ist das der aktuelle Stand. Also lieber Kurs als Prüfung neu machen. Da ich Mittwoch dran bin weiß ich das


----------



## Polarfuchs

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Basty8787 schrieb:


> Da es seit letztem Jahr für den Kurs ein Zertifikat gibt. Ohne dieses Zertifikat ist es dir nur erlaubt in nrw zu angeln.



Das ist so definitiv nicht richtig!!!! Du darfst überall angeln- nur wenn Du in ein anderes Bundesland ziehst und dort dann deinen Erstwohnsitz hast KANN!!!!!!!! es Probleme bei der Umschreibung geben....


----------



## Basty8787

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Also iCh kann dir nur sagen wie es ist. Wurde Dezember 2015 geändert. Und ixh hab nochmal nachgefragt. Ohne dieses Zertifikat bekommt man in anderen Bundesländern keine gewässerkarte mehr. Heißt also das es wirklich so ist das es nicht möglich ist ohne Zertifikat in einem anderen Bundesland als gastangler zu angeln. Zählt dann aber wie gesagt erst ab diesem Jahr oder für die Leute die dieses Jahr anfangen den Schein zu machen. Da ixh nächste Woche dran bin werd ich wohl mit einer der ersten sein wo das in Kraft tritt. Ob das am Ende jemand kontrolliert sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Poste den offiziellen Link oder ähnliches mal bitte.
 Denke da wollte nur einer Geld machen. Auch wenn ein Kurs nicht schadet. Pflicht ist der in NRW nicht.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Basty8787 schrieb:


> Also iCh kann dir nur sagen wie es ist. Wurde Dezember 2015 geändert. Und ixh hab nochmal nachgefragt. Ohne dieses Zertifikat bekommt man in anderen Bundesländern keine gewässerkarte mehr. Heißt also das es wirklich so ist das es nicht möglich ist ohne Zertifikat in einem anderen Bundesland als gastangler zu angeln. Zählt dann aber wie gesagt erst ab diesem Jahr oder für die Leute die dieses Jahr anfangen den Schein zu machen. Da ixh nächste Woche dran bin werd ich wohl mit einer der ersten sein wo das in Kraft tritt. Ob das am Ende jemand kontrolliert sei mal dahingestellt



Da würd ich auch gern mal ne Quelle wissen.
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Admin Thomas ? Weisst Du da was ? |wavey:


----------



## Carsten_

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



> *ACHTUNG! "Info zur Fischerprüfung"*
> 
> Wer ab 2015 die Fischerprüfung in NRW abgelegt hat und in anderen Bundesländern angeln will, (Beispiel Hessen) erhält die Fischerei-Erlaubnis nur, wenn folgende Bedingungen erfüllt wurden:
> 
> Wenn eine Verbandsprüfung mit zertifizierter Schulung abgelegt wurde.
> Die Teilnahme an der zertifizierten Schulung wird vom Verband ausgestellt und von der Unteren Fischereibehörde bestätigt.
> Die Teilnahmebescheinigung an der zertifizierten Schulung muss zusammen mit dem Fischereischein vorgelegt werden.
> 
> "Der AC "Forelle" Eiringhausen e.V. verfügt aktuell über drei Ausbilder, die sich im Zuge der novellierten Fischerprüfungsverordnung derzeit durch Schulungsseminare beim Landesfischereiverband ihr Ausbildungszertifikat aneignen."
> "Durch regelmäßige Fortbildungsseminare wird dieses Zertifikat des anerkannten Ausbilders auch für die Zukunft gesichert sein:"
> *Warum Sie einen zertifizierten Fischerkurs besuchen sollten?*
> Die Fischerprüfungsverordnung wurde zum 01.01.2015 novelliert. Im theoretischen, sowie auch im praktischen Prüfungsteil gibt es überarbeitete Prüfungsbestandteile.
> 
> Im Zuge dieser Novellierung gibt es bereits jetzt einige Bundesländer, die Anglern mit Wohnsitz in einem anderen Bundesland das Angeln untersagen, sollten sie neben dem Nachweis einer erfolgreich abgelegten Fischerprüfung nicht auch noch den Nachweis der Teilnahme an einem zertifizierten Fischerkurs vorlegen können.


 Quelle: http://www.forelle-eiringhausen.de/verein_vorbereitungskurs_fischerpruefung.html

Das habe ich so auf die Schnelle gefunden, da das aber so schmammig Formuliert ist würde ich mal behaupten dass es sich hier um eine Absatzförderung der Kurse handelt.
Wer mehr weiß... her damit.


----------



## Basty8787

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Joa genauso wurde es uns auch gesagt. Wurde zwar gesagt das die anderen BL aus dem eventuell angeln ein klares Nein gemacht haben aber vom Inhalt passt es. 
Versteh dann nur nicht wieso der Kurs dann nicht Pflicht wird.


----------



## Carsten_

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die sollen es sein lassen, die Kurse sind Humbug.
Wer es nicht selber lernen kann soll den besuchen, aber ein guter und waidgerechter Angler wirst du allein durch den Kurs auch nicht. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass hier arg übertrieben wird und mit den Ängsten der Leute der Absatz erhöht wird. Sonst würden die klipp und klar sagen: "Aufgrund dieser Verordnung ist hier und dort geregelt dass...." und das nicht so schwammig formulieren wie sie es tun #d

Was spricht dagegen, FALLS dir jemals eine Fischereierlaubnis in anderen Bundesländern verweigert wird, den Kurs nachzuholen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zertifizierter Blödsinn hoch zehn.


----------



## Volker2016

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Im Herbst 2015 habe ich an einem Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen und im Dezember die Prüfung abgelegt. Da wurde zumindest dazu nichts erwähnt.

Hört sich für mich auch nur nach einer Aussage an um mehr Teilnehmer in  die Vorbereitungskurse zu bekommen. Was offizielles habe ich dazu bisher  auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## bedis

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hab im Februar die Prüfung abgelegt. Gesagt wurde da nix drüber. Auch beim Lehrgang nicht. Nach der bestandenen Prüfung haben wir eine Urkunde bekommen mit der man sich den Angelschein bei der Gemeinde holen kann.
Mehr nicht. Will die Tage aber noch mal in den Angelladen, wo ich den Lehrgang gemacht habe. Da frag ich mal nach, ob es eine Bescheinigung gibt, das man einen Lehrgang besucht hat.


----------



## bedis

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/fischerpruefung/pruefung_4.php


----------



## Sneep

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo,

in NRW ist der Vorbereitungslehrgang nicht gefordert.

Das wollten die Verbände ändern, denn durch die Lehrgangsgebühren finanzieren die sich zum erheblichen Teil.

Damals wurde darauf verwiesen, dass man damit rechnen müsse, dass die NRW Prüfung nicht mehr überall anerkannt würde. Diese Argumente der Verbände ließ das NRW Ministerium nicht gelten, da der Hintergrund der Forderung wohl zu offensichtlich war. 

Jetzt ist der  Fall jedoch tatsächlich eingetreten. In zumindest einem Bundesland und zwar in Hessen, ist es nicht mehr möglich, den Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang zu erwerben. 

Die Forderung nach einem Vorbereitungslehrgang wird damit begründet, dass ohne den Lehrgang praktische Tätigkeiten wie z.B. das töten von Fischen usw bei einem Selbststudium zu kurz kommen und nur theoretisch beherscht werden.
Das reiche als Sachkundenachweis zum töten von  Wirbeltieren nicht aus.

Auch für Inhaber von NRW-FS ist es nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich ohne Lehrgang den Fischereischein in Hessen zu erhalten.

Zitat Homepage Ministerium Hessen:

_Fischereiprüfungen und Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer _*können *_in  Hessen anerkannt werden. Die oberste Fischereibehörde prüft, ob die in  Hessen geforderten Ausbildungsinhalte in dem anderen Bundesland  entsprechend vermittelt und abgeprüft wurden.

Zitat Ende

_Können heißt nicht müssen.Das heißt aber auch, dass das hessische Ministerium noch prüft. _Wie die Entscheidung auch ausfallen mag, im Moment ist das zumindest eine ungeklärte Sache. Dem zufolge dürfte der Versuch in Hessen einen FS mit einem NRW Prüfungszeugnis zu erwerben recht unterhaltsam werden.

Den gesamten Text gibt es hier:https://umweltministerium.hessen.de...cherei-hessen/fischerpruefung-fischereischein

sneep

_


----------



## Jose

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

hat da jemand auch wissen zu solchen konstellationen wie bei mir:
fischereischein seit 1970, ohne prüfung, seitdem wegen übernahmeregelung seit '72 glücklicher fischereischeinbesitzer OHNE prüfung.

hatte hier im AB mal ne freundliche zauselei mit nem kollegen, der zu ner vereinsveranstaltung einlud, mit teilnahme an ner tombola gegen vorlage des sportfischerscheins, vulgo prüfzeugnis.

ich also nicht, obwohl ich altersmäßig deren präsi hätte sein können.

wie issen das, wenn ich ins innerdeutsche ausland, also z.b. bayern, emigriere, muss ich dann ne prüfung und evtl. noch mehr quatsch absolvieren, um das zu dürfen, was ich seit 50 jahren mache?
(meine natürlich angeln, nix mit aufreißen oder so )


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Jose,

als die Staatliche Fischerprüfung in Bayern eingeführt wurde, ich glaube das war 1971, gab es eine Ausnahmeregelung für sogenannte Altfischer.
Das heißt, jeder, der vorher schon einen Jahresfischereischein (Jugendfischereischein galt hierbei nicht) hatte, war von der Prüfungspflicht befreit. das weiß ich deshalb so genau, weil ich so ein "Altfischer" war. Möglicherweise würdest Du unter diese Regelung fallen. Da ich später auch als Ausbilder tätig war, mußte ich die Fischerprüfung nachholen und einen entsprechenden Lehrgang für Ausbilder absolvieren.
Ich hatte zwar bereits die Verbandsprüfung 1962 abgelegt, aber die war dafür nicht ausreichend.
Wenn jemand als Tourist nach Bayern kommt, hat er im Allgemeinen keine Probleme hier zum Angeln zu gehen, die Fischereischeine der anderen Bundesländer werden anerkannt, außer die Touristenscheine, die man ohne Prüfung bekommt.
Verlegst Du allerdings Deinen Wohnort nach Bayern, kann es Probleme geben, da allgemein nur Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer umgeschrieben werden, die eine vergleichbare Ausbildung wie in Bayern durchführen. Also Lehrgang mit 30 Pflichtstunden. Bei dem übrigens auch das Töten und Ausnehmen von Fischen gelehrt wird; muß jeder Lehrgangsteilnehmer unter Anleitung selbst durchführen.
Aber es kann schon das eine oder andere Hintertürchen geben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Schmallzi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So Hallo erstmal,

Ich wollt mich auch mal kurz vorstellen und mitteilen dass ich jetzt wohl öfter hier unterwegs bin da ich gestern vormittag erfolgreich meine Prüfung in Düsseldorf bestanden habe!

Zum Ablauf:
VORHER:
Da ich aus Aachen komme musste ich mir eine entsprechende Ausnahmegenehmigung holen. Das war innerhalb von 2 Tagen Geschehen. Eine Kopie wurde von der Behörde direkt an die untere fischerei Behörde in Düsseldorf geschickt. Dann also persönlich hin und die Anmeldung erledigt(ja in Düsseldorf muss man persönlich vorstellig werden oder wie in meinem Fall einen Vertreter bzw Kumpel hinschicken). Das hat soweit alles geklappt und ich wusste einen Monat später steht die Prüfung an.

VORBEREITUNG:
Da ich Student bin und noch bis Anfang März eine Prüfung hatte habe ich knapp 14 Tage vorher angefangen. Ich konnte mich super mit der "Fischereischein" App auf Android vorbereitet. Zusätzlich hatte ich die Fischkarten und eine Zusammenstellung aller Ruten. Zum Teil von einem Kumpel aus einem vorigen Kurs und hier in dem thread! Die app hab ich weil ich wirklich Lust drauf hatte quasi in jeder freien Minute einfach angeworfen (ob im bus, auf dem Klo, etc.). Die Fische und Ruten habe ich glaube ich erst in der letzten Woche ernsthaft gelernt. Wenn ich bestimmte teile so noch nie gesehen habe bin ich in den angelladen im Nachbarort und habe mich da mal umgeschaut. Aber auch ohne das hätte es locker gereicht. Die Sachen hier im thread sind echt super!

PRÜFUNGSTAG:
Die Prüfung hat um 08:30 in einem Brquhaus in Ddorf statt gefunden. Knapp 60 Leute waren da, am Montag der 2. Termin wird wohl eine ähnliche Anzahl umfassen.
Zu Beginn wurde gesagt wer die Theorie zu erst beendet darf in der Praxis zu erst dran. Also stift raus und beeilt.  Siehe da, ich war ungefähr als 8. fertig und das sogar mit 0 Fehlern. 

Danach wurde der Raum umgebaut und die Leute wurden in 6 er Gruppen hereingebeten. Zuerst nach der Reihe rein und jeweils 6 Fischkarten ziehen und diese benennen. Die fischkarten sind die die man kennt nur in dinA4. Danach hat jeder eine Aufgabe gezogen. Ich hatte die A9 Pilkrute. Hier kam die erste kleine panik: es stand natürlich nicht pilkrute drauf sondern "Montieren sie eine Rute zum Fang von Dorschen". Jetzt war ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob es die A9 oder a10 war. Dann ist mir aber eingefallen dass die A10 ja nur für Plattfische steht also hab ich gemütlich die A9 montiert.
Also Rute geholt, Multirolle angebaut, Schnur Durch alle ringe, Meereswirbel mit Clinch knoten befestigt, Pilker dran, das übliche Werkzeug daneben und halt ein gaff.

Nach dem mir gesagt wurde das ich keinen Fehler hatte durfte ich alles wieder zerlegen, zurückräumen und die Urkunde abholen. Meinen Schein muss ich morgen in Aachen abholen.

Also die Prüfung ist locker ohne Lehrgang machbar, aber wenn ihr die Ruten lernt merkt euch noch die Fische wofür sie sein sollen. Macht ihr vermutlich eh schon aber nur noch so als Hinweis  In Düsseldorf muss also alles aufgebaut werden ausser er sagt es ausdrücklich (zB paternoster ist eingepackt ubd soll nicht angebaut werden oÄ.) Deshalb sollte ein clinch und ein Albright knoten sitzen. Ob die richtig waren oder wie fest sie sind wurde aber nicht geprüft.

Viele Grüsse und viel Erfolg allen die noch dran müssen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JURICEK

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich bin hier für das neue Forum. Ich lebe die Hälfte des Jahres in Dortmund und ich möchte die deutsche gültige Lizenz zu übergeben . Ich weiß nicht, die Sprache sehr gut, ich transalotora Schreib verwenden. Wenn jemand aus Dortmund helfen wollte kommen, um mich in den Club für einen Kurs anmelden, um alles und wie die Angelkarte erklären. Auch würde ich mich mit jemandem sitzen Fischen zusehen, wie gefangen, weil ich es nicht ertragen kann !!


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Zusammen,

wird bei der Brandungsrute auch eine Schlagschnur benötigt? Also muss ich diese in der Prüfung zwischen Hauptschnur und Brandungsvorfach anbringen? Wenn ja, benötige ich ja zwei Knoten, welchen wären das? |uhoh: 

Oder ist das Vorfach bereits mit einer Schlagschnur versehen? Da unter Vorfach "Brandungsvorfach mit Schlagschnur" angegeben ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe!#h


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin, 
Helfe/Dränge gerade Kumpels von mir dazu auch die Prüfung zu machen.
Sind seit 2015 neue Fragen dazugekommen oder ist noch alles auf Stand Herbst2015?

Edit: Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link zu der Pdf mit den Fischkarten? Hab leider alles gelöscht


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hat einer kürzlich in Siegburg seine Prüfung gemacht?


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi, ich bin gleich um 14Uhr in Siegburg dran. Das einzige wo ich mir unsicher bin ist die Rutenzusammenstellung. Die Fragen und Fische habe ich eigentlich drauf. Wann bist du dran?


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe meinen seit 2014.  Es geht um nen Kollegen der die im Herbst in Siegburg machen muss. 
 Ich hatte meine in Bonn Beul. War nach 15min fertig mit allem.


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Petri!

Kann mir jemand nochmal den genauen Zusammenbau der Fliegenrute erklären? Ist das Vorfach bereits mit der Fliege verbunden? Vorfach mit Hauptschnur dann mit Albright Knoten?

Danke!


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich hatte die Fliegenrute in Bonn. 
 Ich musste nur die Teile auf den Tisch legen. Vorfach war nicht mit der Fliege verbunden.


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Googeln nach loop Verbindung das ist für Schnur und vorfach.  Die Fliege kannst du mit diversen Knoten binden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Weiss nicht ob die nach vorfach Schnur für trocken fliege und Nymphe fragen, für trocken verjüngtes nehmen.  Und Nymphe monofile einer Stärke damit die Nymphen sinken kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



lelius schrieb:


> Googeln nach loop Verbindung das ist für Schnur und vorfach.  Die Fliege kannst du mit diversen Knoten binden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Ist in der Fliegen Hauptschnur und Vorfach bereits eine kleine Schlaufe? Oder muss ich selber eine binden? Stell ich mir schwierig vor bei der dicken Fliegen Hauptschnur. #q|supergri


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

In der Schnur ist in der Regel Schlaufe. 
Vorfächer zum kaufen haben in der Regel auch eine Schlaufe 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Der bester Tipp ist : geh hin mach die Prüfung und suche nicht selbst nach immer wieder neuen Problemen 
Das ist alles nicht so schwer 
Nach der Prüfung wirst du selbst sagen warum habe ich mir eigentlich soviel stress gemacht. . 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Da hast du sicher Recht. Abschließend aber noch eine Frage: Benötige ich bei der Brandungsrute eine Schlagschnur zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach?


----------



## lelius

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Dazu kann ich Dir nix sagen.  Das weiß ich nicht mehr. Trotzdem viel Glück und wird schon  glaube mir. In Aachen sind die Prüfer ziemlich entspannt. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



MrCarp187 schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher Recht. Abschließend aber noch eine Frage: Benötige ich bei der Brandungsrute eine Schlagschnur zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach?



Ja, brauchst du


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



m1scha schrieb:


> Ja, brauchst du



erneut danke m1scha  Ich lerne die Rutenzusammenstellung sogar mit deiner Übersicht die du erstellt hast :m:m Weisst du inwischen ob man bei A9 und A10 eine Zange oder doch diese Arterienklemme benutzt?

Bzgl Schlagschnur, diese knote ich mit Albright Knoten an die Hauptschnur und die andere Seite der Schlagschnur dann mit Clinchknoten an den Meereswirbel. Dann hänge ich dort das Brandungsvorfach ein und dann wieder ein Meereswirbel für das Brandungsblei? |kopfkrat


----------



## Polarfuchs

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Zum zweiten Absatz: Kannst Du so machen


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



MrCarp187 schrieb:


> erneut danke m1scha  Ich lerne die Rutenzusammenstellung sogar mit deiner Übersicht die du erstellt hast :m:m Weisst du inwischen ob man bei A9 und A10 eine Zange oder doch diese Arterienklemme benutzt?
> 
> |kopfkrat


Hi, wegen der Tabelle. Schau mal dass da keine Fehler mehr drin sind. Ein paar Sachen waren mir da doch noch aufgefallen. Bei A9 und 10 hätte ich die Zange genommen. Bei Fliegen die Klemme genauso wie bei Barsch und Hecht.
Ich schau mal, ob ich da nochmal die letzte Version aktualisieren kann und dann poste ich die hier. Bei meiner Prüfung haben die Prüfer das gerade mit dem "Zubehör" nicht so streng gesehen hatte ich den Eindruck.
Wo machst du die prüfung und wann bist du dran?


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



m1scha schrieb:


> Hi, wegen der Tabelle. Schau mal dass da keine Fehler mehr drin sind. Ein paar Sachen waren mir da doch noch aufgefallen. Bei A9 und 10 hätte ich die Zange genommen. Bei Fliegen die Klemme genauso wie bei Barsch und Hecht.
> Ich schau mal, ob ich da nochmal die letzte Version aktualisieren kann und dann poste ich die hier. Bei meiner Prüfung haben die Prüfer das gerade mit dem "Zubehör" nicht so streng gesehen hatte ich den Eindruck.
> Wo machst du die prüfung und wann bist du dran?



Mache die prüfung in Krefeld und bin morgen dran  Wir müssen die Rute komplett zusammenbauen. Bin mir nur unsicher bei den Hakenlösern. Beim asv nienborg ist bei der A10 die klemme angegeben und bei der A9 die Zange, also auf den Bildern. Mich wundert nur, dass bei der Barschrute die Klemme und der Hakenlöser angegeben sind, also auch auf dem Bild. http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung/a6-spinnrute-barsch. Bei der Fliegenrute würdest du die Klemme wählen? Ich frage deshalb, da dort auch der normale Hakenlöser auf dem Bild angegeben ist|kopfkrat


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ach eine Frage die mir noch einfällt. Gehen wir davon aus, dass keine schweren Stationärrollen vorhanden sind und ich für die A9/10 die Multirolle verwenden muss. Kann ich diese ganz normal wie die Stationär hängend anbringen oder muss ich diese stehend montieren? #c


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Multi immer stehend. Ist aber auch eine rute mit mehr ringen.
Es gab mal eine Multi von cormoran, die hängend montiert wurde, aber das war die große ausnahme


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Die heißt wohl corbos oder ähnlich


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



MrCarp187 schrieb:


> Mache die prüfung in Krefeld und bin morgen dran  Wir müssen die Rute komplett zusammenbauen. Bin mir nur unsicher bei den Hakenlösern. Beim asv nienborg ist bei der A10 die klemme angegeben und bei der A9 die Zange, also auf den Bildern. Mich wundert nur, dass bei der Barschrute die Klemme und der Hakenlöser angegeben sind, also auch auf dem Bild. http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung/a6-spinnrute-barsch. Bei der Fliegenrute würdest du die Klemme wählen? Ich frage deshalb, da dort auch der normale Hakenlöser auf dem Bild angegeben ist|kopfkrat



Ich hatte dazu gelesen, dass mit Hakenlöser die Fliege evt beschädigt wird. Ich würde die Klemme hinlegen und bei Einwand so erklären. Falls dir das irgendwie hilf, können wir gerne gleich mal kurz telefonieren, wenn du noch viele Fragen hast. Ist bei mir ja noch recht frisch das ganze. Dann meld dich einfach mal per PM
Ich hatte mich wegen Praxis vorher auch ein bisschen verrückt gemacht, lief dann aber super.
In jedem Fall wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



m1scha schrieb:


> Ich hatte dazu gelesen, dass mit Hakenlöser die Fliege evt beschädigt wird. Ich würde die Klemme hinlegen und bei Einwand so erklären. Falls dir das irgendwie hilf, können wir gerne gleich mal kurz telefonieren, wenn du noch viele Fragen hast. Ist bei mir ja noch recht frisch das ganze. Dann meld dich einfach mal per PM
> Ich hatte mich wegen Praxis vorher auch ein bisschen verrückt gemacht, lief dann aber super.
> In jedem Fall wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg!



Danke, schade das es hier im Forum kein Gold gibt wie bei reddit, dann würde ich dich damit zuschütten, für deine stetige Hilfe. Wenn du noch eine aktuellere Übersicht hast, dann kannst du Sie gerne hier verlinken. #6


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi, ich war ja auch sehr dankbar über jegliche Hilfe die ich hier bekommen habe, weil das Thema ganz neu für mich war. In jedem Fall viel Erfolg morgen, wird schon klappen.
Hier habe ich eben mal die Tabelle aktualisiert. Übernehme aber keine Garantie für Richtigkeit. Das stellt nur meine Vorstellung der Lösungen dar.

Und sag mal Bescheid, wie es gelaufen ist

VG,
Mischa


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hi M1scha. Danke für die Mühe. Musstest du in Siegburg jeweils nur einen von den  vorgeschlagenen Köder hinlegen?


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Ramzizl schrieb:


> Hi M1scha. Danke für die Mühe. Musstest du in Siegburg jeweils nur einen von den  vorgeschlagenen Köder hinlegen?



Hi, gerne. Ich hatte die barschrute und musste komplett montieren. Hab da also den Wobbler dran gemacht. Ich hab das bei den anderen nicht richtig mitbekommen, aber ich denke bei A1 zb hätte die Wurmkarte gereicht. Habe mir auch jeweils nur einen Köder eingeprägt.


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Cool. Also ich denke bis auf das du montieren musstest, war das exakt gleich wie in Bonn. 
 Wo hast du denn vor zu angeln? Rhein/Sieg Kreis?


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ja, genau. Ich wohne in Niederkassel recht nahm am Rhein. habe mir gestern die Rheinkarte geholt und war dann gestern zum ersten mal mit der Angel am Wasser in der Nähe vom Mondorfer Hafen. Also gute Angelstellen kenne ich da noch nicht viele. Im Moment ist das ja eh schwierig. Gestern viele Hänger gehabt. An Fußballtoren, Basektballkörben usw ;-)
Vielleicht trifft man sich da ja mal am Wasser. Bis nach Bonn ist es auch nicht weit, aber werde das erstmal in Niederkassel versuchen. Stellen in Bonn kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Cool. Bin auch oft in Niederkassel.
 Bist mit der Spinnrute unterwegs?


----------



## MrCarp187

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Prüfung bestanden:vik::vik::vik:

War wirklich nicht so wild. Mussten die Ruten komplett montieren, aber die Prüfer waren echt freundlich! Hatte die A1, easy :q

Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben!#6


----------



## m1scha

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

@Ramzizl: Ja, bisher (gestern und heute) mit der Spinnrute. Wobbler und Jig zwischen Fähre Mondorf und Rheingold probiertm aber viele Hänger gehabt, sonst nix. Können uns da gerne mal treffen. Ich schreib dir mal ne PM


----------



## Ramzizl

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Check!


----------



## Saladinmundi

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen, 

Mein Schwager und ich wollen Ende des Jahres die Fischerprüfung ablegen. Er in Duisburg und ich im Kreis Wesel. 

Weiß jemand von euch wie der praktische Teil der Prüfung in Duisburg / Wesel aussieht? 

Lieben Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## kursleiter

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Saladinmundi,

in NRW gibt es 10 mögliche Aufgaben für die praktische Prüfung. Eine davon wirst du kriegen.

Wenn du dich durchs Netz klickst, so achte darauf, dass du die aktuelle Änderungen 2015 dabei hast.
Beispiel: Aufgabe 2 war mal eine Schwingspitzrute > jetzt Feederrute (Futterkörbchen).

Ansonsten sollten die Gerätesätze, die in NRW in den Prüfungen der Fischereibehörden eingesetzt werden, kaum größere Abweichungen aufweisen, da sie alle vom selben Zulieferer stammten. Aber das Gerät ist in die Jahre gekommen und womöglich wurde was ersetzt - aber eben nicht sooooo.

Gruß kursleiter, der nicht in Wesel oder Duisburg ausbildet


----------



## stp69

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glück Auf und petri, 

İch bin zur Zeit im Kurs zur Prüfung im November und habe gerade die Tabelle von M1scha angeschaut,  danke für deine Arbeit. 

Wo findet hier für die Ruten mal nach paar Bilder? 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## tuempel

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Danke M1scha für die Liste #6


----------



## Nudelpirat

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Guten Tag,
mir steht die Fischerprüfung am 7.11 in Iserlohn NRW bevor. Bis jetzt habe ich den Rutenaufbau fleißig nach der Tabelle hier aus dem Thread gelernt. Doch sind mir einige Fragen aufgekommen.

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen in Iserlohn mit dem praktischen Teil der Prüfung.

Bei der Zusammenstellung von A5 und A6 müssen da wirklich 2 Wirbel verwendet werden? (Wie auf dem Bild im Anhang)

Müssen bei der Brandunsrute auch 2 Wirbel verwendet werden?

Kennt ihr vielleicht noch irgendwelche Besonderheiten auf die man unbedingt achten muss.

MfG


----------



## stp69

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glück Auf und Petri, 

für die Hechtrute (A5) und die Barschrute (A6) benötigst Du nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand keinen 2 Wirbel, da am Stahlvorfach bereits ein Karabiner angebaut ist.

Ich finde auch in keiner Dokumentation einen Hinweis auf einen zweiten Wrbel. Auch die hier sehr gerne verlinkten Seiten des Angelverein Nienborg gibt nur einen Wirbel "passend zum Vorfach" an.

A6 und A5 

Viel Erfolg, ich habe am 14.11 die Prüfung.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Anglero

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Um den Sinn der Aufgabe zu verdeutlichen:

So wie auf dem Bild ist es auf keinen Fall falsch.
Selbst drei Wirbel mehr wären besser als einer zu wenig.


----------



## Raptylos

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, liebe AB-Community,

ich habe heute auch die Fischerprüfung mit voller Punktzahl bestanden.|stolz:#4
In Siegburg müssen die Ruten aufgebaut werden, jedoch ohne den Haken anzubringen. Ich denke, sie haben Angst vor Selbst- oder Fremdpersonenhakern |bigeyes 
Die Prüfer waren sehr nett. Danach bin ich direkt an den Rhein und habe meine ersten Würfe gemacht, bis mir der Wind einfach zu viel wurde. Meinen ersten Biss auf einen 13cm Salt'N'Pepper habe ich natürlich versemmelt... Nur mit den Narben im Köder konnte ich meiner Frau zeigen, dass ich keinen Quatsch erzählt habe.

Beste Grüße und stramme Leinen,
Norbert


----------



## The Rodfather

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab die Prüfung gestern nachmittag in Brakel bestanden :m

Bin Hesse und extra nach NRW gefahren, weil ich beruflich bedingt leider keine Zeit für einen Vorbereitungslehrgang habe. Gelernt habe ich mit der App "Angelschein NRW" und der Rutentabelle hier aus dem Forum. Beim Zusammenstellen der Feederrute - nur Bestandteile zusammenlegen, kein Zusammenbau - habe ich eine etwas zu leichte Schnur verwendet, Fischerkennung 5/6 (Blackout beim Steinbeißer).

Eine Anmerkung: in den Google Play Store-Bewertungen für diese App häufen sich die Kommentare, die Fischbilder würden nicht denen in der Prüfung entsprechen. Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen, die Bilder waren 1:1 identisch. Die Fischkarten waren allerdings auch erkennbar neuwertig, vielleicht sind andernorts noch alte Sätze im Umlauf. 

Jetzt erstmal zur Gemeinde, Fischereischein abholen :q

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob die Deinen im Nachbarland gemachten Schen anerkennen.
Berichte mal..


----------



## The Rodfather

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo Thomas,

war gerade auf der Gemeinde - wurde erwartungsgemäß problemlos anerkannt #6

"Staatliche oder staatlich anerkannte Fischerprüfungen anderer Bundesländer sind der hessischen Fischerprüfung gleichgestellt."

Andersrum wärs jedoch problematisch; NRW erkennt m.W.n. nur dann andere Prüfungen an, wenn man zum Prüfungsdatum in NRW keinen Wohnsitz hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Sehr gut.


----------



## Petri_Soner

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Guten Abend Angelfreunde!

Ich wollte euch einfach erstmal meinen Dank ausprechen für die ganzen Links und Tipps die hier drinstehen! :vik:

Ich habe vor im März einen Vorbereitungskurs übers Wochenende zu besuchen (wegen der Praxisprüfung), da im Mai bei mir im Kreis Mettmann eine Fischerprüfung stattfinden wird. 

Letztendlich ist das doch nichts anderes wie für ein Autoführerschein alles auswendig zu lernen, da man vieles wahrscheinlich im realen Angelleben auch anders gemacht wird oder? (kennt ja jeder fast wie beim Auto fahren:q) 

Ich habe alle aktuellen Prüfungsfragen im Internet soweit gefunden (auch eine APP für unterwegs installiert), sowie die Montagen A1 - A10 aber was ich mich Frage ist woher ich alle Fischbilder bekomme? |kopfkrat
Weil entweder sind sie nicht vollständig (teilweise sogar nur gezeichnet ;+) oder die PDF ist Passwort geschützt |uhoh:

Kennt ihr ein paar Kniffe und Tricks um die Prüfung einfach zu meistern? 
Weil vor der Theoretischen habe um ehrlich zu sein weniger Angst als vor der Praxis, weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich die verschiedenen Ruten erkennen bzw aufbauen soll wenn ich noch nie von den verschiedenen Ruten gehört habe aber sie jemals persönlich aufgebaut habe :q

Klar das lernt man im Vorbereitungskurs aber gibts es sonst eine Möglichkeit alles gut Praxismäßig nochmal zu lernen?

Will auch irgendwann die Flüsse und Seen unsicher machen:vik:#:


----------



## stp69

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Petri @Petri_Soner,

Ja das kommt mir bekannt vor 

İch hab hier noch das aktuelle Buch und den Satz Karten.  Wenn du das haben möchtest schicke mir per PN deine Daten. 

Für die Ruten,  meine große...  sagen wir mal Panik in der Prüfung,  war halb so wild.  Genau wie auch schon von anderen beschrieben,  sie liegen in der Reihenfolge A1 -  A10 Zubehör bei uns in Recklinghausen sehr übersichtlich,  lerne das Zubehör damit steht und fällt alles.  Falsche Rute ist nicht so tragisch bei der Summe der Punkte wie fehlende Angabe zur Rachensperre.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Sascha_koeln

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen.
Bereite mich gerade im "Eigenstudium" auf die Fischerprüfung vor, habe mir für den Rutenbau A1 bis A10 ein paar Unterlagen aus dem Netz gesucht.  In einer Anleitung steht es würde am Griff der Rute ein silbener Aufkleber mit z.B. A1 kleben. 
Stimmt das ? 

Vielen dank und viele Grüße 
Sascha


----------



## mfgrolf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Mal so als Quizfrage für alle "Geprüften": 

Mussten die Kombinationen in der Praxisprüfung auch zusammengebaut werden oder reichte es, die Komponenten auf den Tisch zu legen, so nach dem Motto: "Das würde ich Aalangeln hernehmen!"

@Petri_Soner: Es gibt eine IOS-App mit den Fischkarten namens Fischkunde. Obs die für Android gibt weiss ich leider nicht!


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich kann mich an keine Aufkleber erinnern. In der Vorbereitung hatten wir allerdings die gleichen Materialien wie in der Prüfung.


----------



## Spystrike

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Aufkleber habe ich auch keine gesehen. Musste aber auch nicht zusammenbauen und auch nicht zusammenlegen. Ich musste nur erzählen und dabei auf das Material zeigen


----------



## Joe Karacho

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Heute ganz frisch die Prüfung hinter mich gebracht, es gab KEINE Aufkleber auf den Ruten welche lediglich zusammengelegt werden mussten.  Dir viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung...


----------



## Sascha_koeln

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habe ich mir fast gedacht. Naja, am 5.12 weiß ich mehr. Da ist meine Prüfung. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Borkenkaefer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

So, meine Prüfung ist am Montag und ich bin ein wenig aufgeregt. Theorie ist drin und die Fische auch. Bei der Rutenzusammenstellung hab ich gerade bei der Rutenauswahl manchmal noch Patzer drin. Ich hoffe einfach die Brandungs- oder Fliegenrute zu bekommen, da ist es recht eindeutig


----------



## Borkenkaefer

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Update: Erfolgreich bestanden, bei der Rute war es die Spinnrute zum Hechtfang. War dann doch "einfacher" als erwartet. Ich freue mich jetzt auf meinen ersten Angelausflug!

Petri!


----------



## mfgrolf

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Glückwunsch! bin am 7.12. fällig


----------



## Sascha_koeln

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo zusammen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob bei der Prüfung für Montage der A10 schon ein komplettes Brandungsvorfach incl. Schlagschnur vorhanden ist, oder muss ich Hauptschnur dann Schlagschnur und dann Brandungsvorfach selber zusammensetzen?
Vielen Dank und 
Viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## trawar

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



Sascha_koeln schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen ob bei der Prüfung für Montage der A10 schon ein komplettes Brandungsvorfach incl. Schlagschnur vorhanden ist, oder muss ich Hauptschnur dann Schlagschnur und dann Brandungsvorfach selber zusammensetzen?
> Vielen Dank und
> Viele Grüße Sascha



Hallo Sacha,

bei uns ist die Schlagschnur schon mit der Hauptschnur verbunden auf der Rolle, das Brandungsvorfach ist auch schon geknöpt und fertig. Einzig die Wirbel und das Blei muss man noch selber dran machen.


----------



## Sascha_koeln

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*



trawar schrieb:


> Hallo Sacha,
> 
> bei uns ist die Schlagschnur schon mit der Hauptschnur verbunden auf der Rolle, das Brandungsvorfach ist auch schon geknöpt und fertig. Einzig die Wirbel und das Blei muss man noch selber dran machen.


Hallo trawar.
Vielen Dank für die Info. Wo hast du die Prüfung abgelegt? 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## trawar

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Noch gar nicht habe die am 14.12 in MG


----------



## Dukami

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Moin moin liebe Angler!

Bin neu hier (beitrag 1) und wollte erstmal Danke an alle beteiligten dieses Themas ausrichten!

Danke danke !!! 

Sowas hilft natürlich ungemein viel!

Ich habe aus Zeit und Geldgründen immerwieder die Prüfung verschoben und bin jetzt endlich angemeldet! :g
Die Prüfung ist mitte April in Schwelm (Ennepe Ruhr Kreis)

Da ich irgendwie nie Kohle habe fällt n Kurs flach und Bücher sind auch nicht drin ... #c
Zum üben habe ich zwei (hoffendlich) gute Apps geladen.
Die 359 Fragen sind kein Problem und die Fischbilder kann ich auch.
(Fischerprüfung und Fischkunde von Büffeln.net)
Sind die Bilder dieser App wenigstens nah an den Prüfungskarten? |kopfkrat

Vor den Ruten kack ich mir noch etwas in die Buchs.
25 von 28 Punkten klingt nach gezwungener Perfektion.
Aufbau oder nicht scheint ja jedesmal anders zu sein.
Ich hab zwar einiges an Übungsmaterial gefunden, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das ausreicht... Gibts dafür auch ne gute gratis App?
ich hab nichts vernünftiges gefunden...
Die kostenlose FishingKing app lässt mich nur 2 von 10 Ruten machen ... und selbst wenn alle Teile richtig sind aber zB Vorfach und Perle vertauscht sind .. ist alles andere auch falsch ..:c
Ich das wirklich schlimm? Ich dachte die Reihenfolge ist nur
beim Hilfskram wichtig. 
Das Zusammenbauen müsste klappen wenn ichs in der Hand halte.

In einigen der Beiträgen ließt man immerwieder, daß es auch auf die Symphatie und Laune der Prüfer ankommt.
Ist Jemand hier in letzter Zeit in Schwelm zur Prüfung gegangen?

So .. ich denke das reicht erstmal für n ersten Beitrag .. 

Liebe Grüße und viel Fisch für alle!


EDIT:
1,5 Monate null Reaktion....
Morgen ist Praktisch...
Vielen Dank auch!

Grüße und viel Fisch nehme ich zurück!!!


----------



## huntthehunters

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Hallo gleichgesinnte! 

Mein Kollege wird die Prüfung bald machen und er hat ein Programm zur Vorbereitung gekauft.
Fragen und Tafeln funktionieren klasse, aber die Rutenzusammenstellung funktioniert mit dem Programm nicht.

Hat einer von euch eine Zusammenfassung mit Bildern (am besten) welche Materialien man für welche Rute braucht?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße an euch.


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

https://asv-nienborg.de/category/fischerpruefung/

Die finde ich mit am besten.


----------



## Sascha_koeln

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Ich habe mir Kärtchen mit allen Einzelteilen ausgedruckt, konnte die dann zusammenlegen, auswendig lernen und mich damit selber abfragen.


----------



## Rocky71

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Habe eine Frage zu der Prüfungsfrage:

*Der Atlantische Stör ist in NRW*

*a.) seit der letzten novelierung der  *
*     Landesfischereiverordnung nicht mehr geschont*

*b.) ausgestorben*

*c.) die zweit häufigste Fischart*


 welche der Antworten ist nun richtig (ja klar, c ist es nicht)

 weil einmal sagt die eine app ausgestorben, die andere a
 was stimmt nun?


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Fischerprüfung NRW*

Der letzte Rheinstör (atlantische Stör), wurde anlässlich einer Einheitsfeier 1990 oder 1991 im Bundestag von unseren Politikern aufgegessen!
Das eine ausgestorbene Fischart nicht etwa ganzjährig geschont ist, ist ja wohl höchst unwahrscheinlich.
Also Antwort B.

Soweit ich weiß, laufen aber wieder Besatzmaßnahmen mit aus kanadischen Stören erzeugten Nachkommen, welche angeblich den gleichen Genpool wie die nun bei uns ausgestorbenen Störe haben sollen.

https://www.spektrum.de/news/der-stoer-kehrt-heim/1218244


Jürgen


----------



## Bandito_MK

Meine Angelprüfung liegt schon ein knappes Vierteljahrhundert zurück, aber ein Kumpel bereitet sich gerade darauf vor. Er hat Anfang November in Iserlohn (NRW) Prüfung und bei einer Sache sind wir uns noch unsicher: Werden Knoten abgefragt und wenn ja welche?
Werden überhaupt spezielle Knoten verlangt oder hat man da etwas Freiraum...? Man könnte ja bei der Aufgabenstellung zwei Schnüre miteinander zu verbinden, den Blutknoten, doppelten Grinner oder Alrightknoten zur Anwendung bringen...


----------



## trawar

Bei uns wurden keine Knoten abgefragt man musste auch die Ruten nicht zusammen bauen, nur zusammen legen mehr nicht.


----------



## Nemo

Das wäre mir auch neu, dass man zusammenbauen müsste. Aber wenn, dann reicht mit Sicherheit ein einfacher Standardknoten, z. B. clinch. Ich kann es mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass da wild herumgeknotet wird.


----------



## Mooskugel

Habe die Prüfung im letzten Jahr gemacht. Es werden 60 Fragen aus 6 Themengebieten abgefragt. Die Fischkarten werden abgefragt und es muss eine von zehn Angelruten zusammen gestellt werden, hier werden die Teile nur hingelegt und nicht zusammen gebaut, auch keine Knoten oder sonst was. Im Link vom ASV Nienborg sind die aktuellen Fragen hinterlegt, eignet sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut zum lernen.


----------



## Bandito_MK

Vielen Dank für die Infos und allen die kurz vor der Prüfung stehen, viel Glück und alles Gute!


----------



## GutesGelingen

Hallo alle zusammen, habe meine Prüfung im Rhein-Kreis Neuss bald und wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob jemand von euch weis wie genau die abläuft. Muss man bei der Angelmontage zusammenbauen oder nur zusammenlegen? 
Habe auch mal die Montagen bildlich dargestellt und wollte wissen, ob die so richtig sind? Wäre über eine Rückmeldung dankbar.


----------



## sven-v

Habe meine Prüfung Dienstag hinter mir gehabt , es war eigentlich alles ganz easy und ohne druck , die Prüfer haben uns den Druck mehr oder weniger entnommen .
Wir mußten Anfangs in gruppen im Raum haben dann die Fragen gemacht und wieder raus , danach wurden wir immer zu zweit reingeholt .
Als erstes kamen die Fischbilder , danach mußten wir eine Karte ziehen und die Rute nur zurecht legen , auf die reihenfolge achten.
von ca. 140 Prüflingen sind 3 durchgefallen .
Wußte nicht ob ich nun bei der Fliegenrute noch nen Wirbel brauche oder nur verknotet wird xD
Er sagte das erste ist schon richtig , laß liegen und dann wars geschafft .
Die sind nicht streng und drücken auch mal ein auge zu oder geben nen tipp wenn was fehlen sollte.

Frag einfach mal deinen Lehrer nach ob ihr die auch bauen müßt , wir mußten es aufgrund der großen Gruppe nicht machen und nur zeigen / hinlegen.


----------



## Bandito_MK

@sven_v: Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## GutesGelingen

Danke für die Antwort  Und auch meinerseits Glückwunsch. Habe meine Prüfung auch bestanden


----------



## Hering 58

@@sven_v: Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## sven-v

danke , dir auch Glückwunsch *GutesGelingen* . Nun mal nach Mitanglern am Kanal in Rheine schauen   War einmal allein dort aber nur Rotaugen gefangen , hätte ja gern Brassen , mega lecker geräuchert xD


----------



## Kanalangler007

Guten Tag zusammen .
Aus Zeitmangel stelle ich hier mal eine Frage.: Mein Ableger hat nun doch Blut geleckt nach unserem Hollandurlaub wo bekanntlich die Bürokratie gerade was das Angeln
anbelangt und seinen ersten großen Karpfen mit mir gefangen hat .
Wo bekomme ich die nötigen Prüfungsfragen her bzw . ein vernünftges Programm ? 
Danke euch schon mal 
Gruß Micha


----------



## Orothred

Kanalangler007 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen .
> Aus Zeitmangel stelle ich hier mal eine Frage.: Mein Ableger hat nun doch Blut geleckt nach unserem Hollandurlaub wo bekanntlich die Bürokratie gerade was das Angeln
> anbelangt und seinen ersten großen Karpfen mit mir gefangen hat .
> Wo bekomme ich die nötigen Prüfungsfragen her bzw . ein vernünftges Programm ?
> Danke euch schon mal
> Gruß Micha



Fishing King....


----------



## Kanalangler007

Danke für die Info , aber da ich meinen Angelschein seid knapp 35 j. besitze habe ich mich entschlossen den Kurs von dieser Seite https://memtrainer.de/  zu nutzen.
Das schöne ist , das dieser auch noch umsonst ist 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## whaan

Ich mache meine Prüfung diesen November und versuche es ohne Vorbereitungskurs und nur mit Materialien aus dem Internet, da ich ein armer Student bin  Zum Glück habe ich schon praktische Erfahrung gesammelt, als ich mit meinem Jugendfischereischein angeln durfte. Ich habe mir für die Rutenzusammenstellungen mal eine Tabelle bei Excel erstellt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die aktuellen Unterlagen zur Fischerprüfung und kann mir sagen, ob die Zusammenstellungen so korrekt sind oder nicht. Könnte ja auch hilfreich für andere sein. LG


----------



## Superduperbarsch

Wie bereitet Ihr Euch auf die Angelscheinprüfung in NRW vor?


----------



## Forelle9

Hallo,
ich wollte jetzt Anfangen mich für die Fischereiprüfung im Herbst (sofern sie stattfindet) vorzubereiten. Ich hätte nur zwei Fragem:
1. Ich will keinen Kurs machen und daher guck ich halt zur Zeit wie ich mich vorbereite. Zurzeit hatte ich geplant mich mit dem Material vom ASV Nienborg und der App von Bueffel net vorzubereiten. Reicht das?
2. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie die Prüfer in Siegburg drauf sind? Also muss man da die Ruten zusammenbauen und auch Knoten können ( falls ja muss es Clinch sein, mein Vater benutzt seit 10 Jahren einen anderen der bei ihm und mir zumindest besser hält als Clinch und würde am liebsten dann dieses benutzen) ?

Danke


----------



## Waller Michel

Also in NRW ist der Vorbereitungskurs keine Pflicht wenn trotzdem zu empfehlen! 
Die Prüfer dort kenne ich zwar nicht, aber die Knoten müssen eigentlich nur halten, dann kann ansich niemand etwas beanstanden! 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle9

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!


jo, danke und weißt du vielleicht noch ob das alles reicht was ich machen möchte zum vorbereiten? Einen kurs würde ich wirklich ungerne nehmen aufgrund des hohen Preises.


----------



## Waller Michel

Forelle9 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!
> 
> 
> jo, danke und weißt du vielleicht noch ob das alles reicht was ich machen möchte zum vorbereiten? Einen kurs würde ich wirklich ungerne nehmen aufgrund des hohen Preises.


Das kommt einmal auf das Lehrmaterial an was Dir zur Verfügung steht und natürlich auf dich selbst! 
Wichtig ist ein länderspezifisches Lehrmaterial und Fragebögen und deine Lernbereitschaft und Auffassungsgabe! 
Unterschätzen darfst du den Schwierigkeitsgrad keinesfalls! 

Aber machbar ist es natürlich, wenn auch schwerer ! Die Ausbilder in den Kursen wissen halt worauf es ankommt und wo nicht! 

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle9

Lehrmaterial ist auf jeden Fall bei mir schon abgestimmt auf NRW. Lernbereitschaft hab ich auf jeden Fall da ich seit 10 Jahren angel und ihn schon sehr lange haben möchte.


----------



## Waller Michel

Forelle9 schrieb:


> Lehrmaterial ist auf jeden Fall bei mir schon abgestimmt auf NRW. Lernbereitschaft hab ich auf jeden Fall da ich seit 10 Jahren angel und ihn schon sehr lange haben möchte.


Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und drück dir die Daumen! 

Wirste schon schaffen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Forelle9

danke


----------



## hanzz

Forelle9 schrieb:


> ASV Nienborg


Die Seite ist schon top zum Üben. 
Kommt halt noch auf Siegburg an.


----------



## FischFreund84

Hallo zusammen!

Am 3.11. ist es endlich so weit und ich kann meine Fischerprüfung (in Wuppertal) ablegen.
Die Therie werde ich bis dahin drauf haben, das ist nicht unbedingt das Problem. Ich war aber insgesamt bisher erst 3 mal mit Freunden am Wasser und musste feststellen, dass das Angeln für ausgewiesene Grobmotoriker wie mich (mein Spitzname war und ist bei einigen bis heute ernsthaft "Grobi") einige Tücken bereithält. Die dünnen Schnüre knoten, die winzigen Haken... das ist alles ganz schön friemelig und fällt mir nicht unbedingt leicht, auch wenn sich da mit der Zeit und Erfahrung sicher Routine einstellt.

Nun meine Frage:
Muss ich in NRW (bzw Wuppertal) in der Prüfung Vorfächer binden, Knoten machen etc? Oder nur die passenden Sachen zusammenlegen?
Ich habe auch noch nie eine Schnur aufgezogen oder eine Rolle an einer Rute befestigt. Das könnte mich unter Umständen vor Probleme stellen.

Ist hier vielleicht sogar jemand aus Wuppertal?


----------



## Dakarangus

Hallo, meine Frau macht im Sommer die Prüfung in NRW.

Ich lerne zurzeit mit ihr. 
Ich habe eine Frage zur praktischen Prüfung bzw. zur Brandungsrute.
Was gehört dazu, Rute Rolle Schnur ist klar.
Aber dann...?

- Schlagschnur
- Brandungsvorfach
-> Sind da die Haken bereits dran oder ist das nur so ein Basisteil mit den kleinen Abstandshaltern und es müssen noch Haken daran?
- Krallenblei

Wie ist es richtig?

Danke euch!


----------



## nobbi1962

Moin
guck mal im WWW

unter *Weitwurf*-*Brandungsvorfach* mit Doppelhaken


----------



## hanzz

A10 Brandungsrute – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
					






					asv-nienborg.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215714

Hallo oder auch Petri , 
habe seit einiger Zeit hier einiges lesen (müssen) , oft den Kopf geschüttelt und kann nur sagen, schaut euch die Genehmigungen die ihr zum Wasser mitnehmen müsst genau an ! 
In den Jahren hat sich viel getan und geändert und bei den Kontrollen die ich an den Gewässern vornehme ( und das fast seit über 30 Jahren ) erlebe ich viel ! Den "Neulingen" kann ich nur raten,  besucht die "Schulungen" die angeboten werden und sucht euch am besten einen Angler der schon einige Jahre ans Wasser geht, um nicht all zu viele Fehler zu machen, die immer wieder geschehen. 

Übrigens :* " laut Landesfischereigesetz vom 11.07.1972 werden Prüfungen in NRW abgehalten " *!!   Meine Fischereiprüfung habe ich am 16.November 1973 gemacht - sicherlich habe ich schon in meiner Jugend vieles über das Angeln durch meinen Opa und Vater gelernt - die nicht so tollen Dinge leider seit vielen Jahren als Fischereiaufseher !!  

Bis Heute bin ich bereit den " Anfängern " den einen, oder anderen Tip zu geben  - will aber den " alles wissern " hier nicht die Show stehlen 
Wünsche euch einen schönen sonnigen Tag am Wasser und bleibt gesund ! 
Petri sendet Manfred


----------



## Taxidermist

FA Uerdingen schrieb:


> Bis Heute bin ich bereit den " Anfängern " den einen, oder anderen Tip zu geben - will aber den " alles wissern " hier nicht die Show stehlen


Kannst du denn mal konkret werden, was haben denn die "Alleswisser" hier Falsches geraten?
Ein seltsamer erster Beitrag von dir hier im Forum, lässt vermuten, dass du der wahre Alleswisser bist?
Trotzdem herzlich willkommen hier im AB.

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer

FA Uerdingen schrieb:


> .......
> In den Jahren hat sich viel getan und geändert und bei den Kontrollen die ich an den Gewässern vornehme ( und das fast seit über 30 Jahren ) erlebe ich viel ! Den "Neulingen" kann ich nur raten,  besucht die "Schulungen" die angeboten werden und sucht euch am besten einen Angler der schon einige Jahre ans Wasser geht, um nicht all zu viele Fehler zu machen, die immer wieder geschehen.........


Was sind den so die häufigsten und gängigsten Fehler die du bei deinen Kontrollen erlebst?


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Kannst du denn mal konkret werden, was haben denn die "Alleswisser" hier Falsches geraten?
> Ein seltsamer erster Beitrag von dir hier im Forum, lässt vermuten, dass du der wahre Alleswisser bist?
> Trotzdem herzlich willkommen hier im AB.
> 
> Jürgen


Da muss ich Jürgen zu 100% zustimmen.
Habe meine Prüfung 1972 gemacht.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

ich habe meine prüfung 2019 in RLP gemacht. völlig ahnungslos bis dahin. perfekt war die app auf dem handy. lernen immer und überall. und: ich habe von den schulungen wirklich profitiert. 
allein der kontakt zu den "mitschülern" war sehr wertvoll. von anfang an wurde ich total selbstverständlich aufgenommen. 
und: ich konnte jederzeit dumme fragen stellen. zusammenhänge wurden mir klarer. 
gelernt habe ich dann ausschließlich mit der app. prüfungen simuliert. und mit einem recht guten gefühl dann zur prüfung gefahren. bestanden. 

zum glück habe ich einen erfahrenen angler an meiner seite, der mir nun zeigt, wie man angelt.


----------



## ralle

besser gehts nicht !


----------



## rhinefisher

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein seltsamer erster Beitrag von dir hier im Forum, lässt vermuten, dass du der wahre Alleswisser bist?


Wenn Du das schon für seltsam und Besserwisserisch hältst, solltest Du den mal live erleben.
Der Typ ist (auf eine eher negative Art..) dermaßen unterhaltsam, dass sich selbst blutige Anfänger einfach nur schlapplachen...


----------



## Lemmy 2016

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn Du das schon für seltsam und Besserwisserisch hältst, solltest Du den mal live erleben.
> Der Typ ist (auf eine eher negative Art..) dermaßen unterhaltsam, dass sich selbst blutige Anfänger einfach nur schlapplachen...


du meinst den uerdinger kontrolleur?


----------



## rhinefisher

Yepp....


----------



## hanzz

rhinefisher schrieb:


> einfach nur schlapplachen...





Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> den uerdinger kontrolleur





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Yepp....


Na denn mal ausm Nähkästchen geplaudert
Wir wollen uns auch schlapplachen


----------



## rhinefisher

hanzz schrieb:


> Na denn mal ausm Nähkästchen geplaudert
> Wir wollen uns auch schlapplachen



Na ja, von mir aus..
Vor zwei Jahren, ich sitze mit zwei Anfängern an der Hafenausfahrt, als der gute Mann auf uns zugetorkelt kommt.
Irgenwie ein komischer Gang, denke ich so, da fällt er auch schon in den Rhein... .
Dann kontrolliert er triefend unsere Scheine. Ich hatte meine Jahreskarte aber wohl, wie ich dann mit Schrecken feststellen musste, verloren...
Soweit eigentlich kein Ding, weil ich ohnehin mit den Anfängern beschäftigt war und deshalb garnicht unbedingt Zeit zum Angeln hatte.
Als der Herr dann aber sagte "Kein Problem, solange Du (ich mag es nicht wirklich wenn man mich unaufgefordert duzt..) die Pfoten vom Angelzeug lässt", konnte ich den bloß noch mit großen Augen und offenem Mund anstarren.
Irgendwie kenne ich das nicht, dass mich Leute wie nen kleinen Jungen behandeln...
Natürlich habe ich das dumme Geschwätz einfach ignoriert und angefangen das Gerät für meine Anfänger zusammenzubauen.
Was dann zur Folge hatte, dass der Narr wie ein Kastenteufel auf mich zusprang und rumbrüllte.
Eigentlich bin ich ein echt netter Kerl, aber ich kann auch ganz anders.
Nachdem ich dann explizit und dezidiert meine Meinung kundgetan hatte, zog er schimpfend ab und beschwerte sich bei jedem der vier oder fünf anderen Angler die da so rumstanden.
Kommt jetzt nicht so witzig rüber wie es tatsächlich war, aber wirklich jeder war für den Rest des Nachmittags am grinsen.

Letztes Jahr, wieder waren der Captain_H00k  und Missusrhinefisher dabei, kam er dann total jovial angedackelt, legte mir die Hand auf die Schulter (etwas, das ich noch weniger mag als geduzt zu werden..) und erzähte ne halbe Stunde von seinen Heldentaten.
Wirklich ein ganz komischer Kauz, der deshalb auch einen entsprechenden Ruf genießt.. .


----------



## Lemmy 2016

zandertex behauptet ja, nie kontrolliert worden zu sein. seit ich aber den fischreischein hab und wir zusammen angeln gehen, wurden wir schon zweimal kontrolliert. beidemale waren es... eher windige persönlichkeiten.. die uns, nachdem sie feststellten, dass wir tatsächlich beide .. sogar ich! einen gültigen fischereischein besitzen , inklusive dem rhein- schein, bzw der vereinsmitgliedschaft.. plötzlich zurückruderten und uns ne kassette ins ohr drückten. 
von wegen irgendwo wären tagescheine geklaut worden. und sie täten jetzt nur kontrollieren, ob denn alles rechtens wäre. und überhaupt, wo sie denn schon welchen fisch gefangen hätten..... und wie man denn welchen fisch wo fangen könnte... 
wir haben uns das sehr höflich angehört. und dachten: 
boah! junge! 
lass uns einfach angeln und halt die f.....


----------



## Lemmy 2016

ich glaube, dass viele sehr gerne kontrolleur wären. 
sollte mich nochmal wer kontrollieren wollen, werde ich auf jeden fall als erstes verlangen, dass er/ sie sich offiziell ausweisen können. vorher werde ich weder meinen fischereischein, noch meinen rheinschein zeigen. 

und: eine gönnerhafte hand auf der schulter ist etwas, was ich zeit meines lebens gehasst habe! komplett distanzlos, der gute.


----------



## Rob Robberson

Kurze Fragen zu den Prüfungen:
Ich würde meine Prüfung gerne in meiner Heimatstadt Bottrop machen, aber da stehen zur Zeit keine Termine fest.
Kann ich auch auf andere Städte ausweichen?
Wenn man eine versaut hat, kann man dann einfach einen neuen Versuch in einer anderen Stadt starten?


----------



## hanzz

Rob Robberson schrieb:


> Kurze Fragen zu den Prüfungen:
> Ich würde meine Prüfung gerne in meiner Heimatstadt Bottrop machen, aber da stehen zur Zeit keine Termine fest.
> Kann ich auch auf andere Städte ausweichen?
> Wenn man eine versaut hat, kann man dann einfach einen neuen Versuch in einer anderen Stadt starten?


Du brauchst in der Regel von der u. Fischereibehörde deiner Stadt eine Ausnahmegenehmigung, um in einer anderen Stadt die Prüfung ablegen zu dürfen. 
Gibt aber nicht jede Stadt aus. 
Die Tussi in Dortmund hat sich damals quer gestellt und wollte die unbegründet meiner Freundin einfach nicht ausstellen. Wollte sich wohl die Prufungsgebühr nicht entgehen lassen. 
Selbst nach Beschwerde bei der oberen Fischereibehörde keine Ausnahme. 
Wenn du die Prüfung verkackst, kriegst du eigentlich sofort an dem Tag einen Nachholtermin, aber da kann man ja ausreichend vorbeugen und ordentlich lernen.


----------



## Rob Robberson

Bei mir in Bottrop wird es wohl keinen Vorbereitungslehrgang geben dieses Jahr.
Ist der Fishing King Online Kurs zu empfehlen?


----------



## Rob Robberson

hanzz: hab mal nachgeschaut. In Bottrop muss man, um die Prüfung in einer anderen Stadt zu machen,  einen Antrag stellen im Bürgerbüro.
Keine Ahnung ob die den immer ausstellen wenn man den Antrag gestellt hat.
Der Plan ist auf jeden Fall sofort zu bestehen. Aber man weiß ja nie..


----------



## hanzz

Könnt mir schon vorstellen, dass die Genehmigung unter den momentanen Umständen erteilt wird. Aber bei unser deutschen Bürokratie weiß man ja nie. 
Wenn du nicht extreme Prüfungsangst hast wird das schon. 
Was man so hört sind die online Kurse ganz ok.


----------



## Lemmy 2016

hanzz schrieb:


> Könnt mir schon vorstellen, dass die Genehmigung unter den momentanen Umständen erteilt wird. Aber bei unser deutschen Bürokratie weiß man ja nie.
> Wenn du nicht extreme Prüfungsangst hast wird das schon.
> Was man so hört sind die online Kurse ganz ok.


auf jeden fall sollte man das ganze nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen. ich finde es voll ok, dass man ein wenig energie aufwenden muss. wir tun der natur  schon genug an. 
es ist gut, wenn verantwortungsbewußte menschen am wasser stehen.


----------



## hanzz

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> auf jeden fall sollte man das ganze nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen.


Richtig. Das wollte ich damit ja sagen. 
Wenn man es ernst nimmt und sich auf den Hosenboden setzt um ausreichend zu lernen, geht da fast nix schief. 
Es ist "nur" auswendig lernen.


----------



## Minimax

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass viele sehr gerne kontrolleur wären.
> sollte mich nochmal wer kontrollieren wollen, werde ich auf jeden fall als erstes verlangen, dass er/ sie sich offiziell ausweisen können. vorher werde ich weder meinen fischereischein, noch meinen rheinschein zeigen.
> 
> und: eine gönnerhafte hand auf der schulter ist etwas, was ich zeit meines lebens gehasst habe! komplett distanzlos, der gute.



Die wenigen (leider wenigen, wenn man manchmal sieht was an Gewässern so abgeht) Male, bei denen ich kontrolliert wurde, haben sich die Kontrolleure sehr korrekt verhalten, und haben _immer und als erstes_ ihren Kontrolleursausweisodawiedasheisst vorgezeigt. Wenn ich die verschiedenen Geschichten lese, wie es auch anders laufen kann, bin ich immer froh, das mir noch nie so ein Gernegross Möchtegern Napoleon begegnet ist.

Was den Fischereischein mit Prüfung an sich anbelangt bin ich zwiegespalten. Einerseits gibt es gute Argumente, die die Antiquiertheit und die teilweise Absurdität der ganzen Praxis aufzeigen. Es fehlt auch nicht der Hinweis auf andere Staaten mit prüfungslosen Modellen.
ANdererseits finde ich die Pflicht, einen Sachkundenachweis für eine Tätigkeit, die immerhin aktiv in die Natur eingreift und bei der es um die Behandlung lebender (und später leckerer) Tiere geht, doch richtig, übrigens können wir als Angler immerhin behaupten, das wir im Gegensatz zu Pilzsammlern, Kanufahrern und anderen Naturgeniessern wenigstens rudimentäre Kenntnisse durch die Prüfung besitzen. FInde ich nicht schlecht.
Und ich finde, gerade die Bereiche der Prüfung, von denen immer wieder gesagt wird, das man sie zum ANgeln nicht braucht, also ökologische Zusammenhänge,
Biologie der Tiere, Pflanzen und Gewässer sind das eigentlich wichtige.
Welche Rute und welche Schnur ich brauche, sind glaube ich da nicht so wichtig. ABer zu erkennen, mit welchem Gewässer man es zu tun hat, welcher FIsch welcher ist und in welcher Phase seines jahreszyklus er gerade ist, das ist ein schönes Wissen, das das Verständnis für die Natur schärft, und das Erleben am Wasser bereichert, und hilft sich als Teil davon zu verstehen und zu handeln.
Ich glaube ein von bürokratischem Ballast befreiter, zeitgemässer Angelscheinerwerb durch Prüfung ist richtig.

Kurz und gut:


Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> es ist gut, wenn verantwortungsbewußte menschen am wasser stehen.


----------



## doebelfaenger

Minimax schrieb:


> Die wenigen (leider wenigen, wenn man manchmal sieht was an Gewässern so abgeht) Male, bei denen ich kontrolliert wurde, haben sich die Kontrolleure sehr korrekt verhalten, und haben _immer und als erstes_ ihren Kontrolleursausweisodawiedasheisst vorgezeigt. Wenn ich die verschiedenen Geschichten lese, wie es auch anders laufen kann, bin ich immer froh, das mir noch nie so ein Gernegross Möchtegern Napoleon begegnet ist.
> 
> Was den Fischereischein mit Prüfung an sich anbelangt bin ich zwiegespalten. Einerseits gibt es gute Argumente, die die Antiquiertheit und die teilweise Absurdität der ganzen Praxis aufzeigen. Es fehlt auch nicht der Hinweis auf andere Staaten mit prüfungslosen Modellen.
> ANdererseits finde ich die Pflicht, einen Sachkundenachweis für eine Tätigkeit, die immerhin aktiv in die Natur eingreift und bei der es um die Behandlung lebender (und später leckerer) Tiere geht, doch richtig, übrigens können wir als Angler immerhin behaupten, das wir im Gegensatz zu Pilzsammlern, Kanufahrern und anderen Naturgeniessern wenigstens rudimentäre Kenntnisse durch die Prüfung besitzen. FInde ich nicht schlecht.
> Und ich finde, gerade die Bereiche der Prüfung, von denen immer wieder gesagt wird, das man sie zum ANgeln nicht braucht, also ökologische Zusammenhänge,
> Biologie der Tiere, Pflanzen und Gewässer sind das eigentlich wichtige.
> Welche Rute und welche Schnur ich brauche, sind glaube ich da nicht so wichtig. ABer zu erkennen, mit welchem Gewässer man es zu tun hat, welcher FIsch welcher ist und in welcher Phase seines jahreszyklus er gerade ist, das ist ein schönes Wissen, das das Verständnis für die Natur schärft, und das Erleben am Wasser bereichert, und hilft sich als Teil davon zu verstehen und zu handeln.
> Ich glaube ein von bürokratischem Ballast befreiter, zeitgemässer Angelscheinerwerb durch Prüfung ist richtig.
> 
> Kurz und gut:



Leider alles falsch. Kein Mensch interessiert sich mehr für die Vorgänge am Wasser, weil er in einem Kurs oder einer Prüfung gelernt hat, wie viele Eier ein Hechtweibchen legt oder wenn er den Unterschied zwischen Rohrkolben und Schilf kennt. Entweder er interessiert sich dafür oder halt nicht. Auch verantwortliches Verhalten am Wasser hat wenig mit Kurs oder Prüfung zu tun. Wer das glaubt, der hat noch nie einen Vergleich von deutschen Anglern mit Anglern aus zum Beispiel Skandinavien oder Großbritannien gehabt - dort gibt es natürlich keine Prüfung.

Das Schlimmste an dem Ganzen ist aber der Fakt, dass wir uns den Nachwuchs durch diese Bürokratie selbst kaputtmachen. Wenn ich in den meisten Bundesländern erst ab 14 Jahren mit abgelegter Prüfung alleine angeln gehen kann - dann habe ich mir wahrscheinlich schon längst andere Hobbys gesucht. Wie viele Leute wären heute keine Angler, wenn sie nicht mit acht, neun oder zehn Jahren mit ihrem gleichaltrigen Kumpel losgezogen wären und schön schwarzgeangelt hätten?

Hab gerade nochmal ein wenig die Regelungen der einzelnen Bundesländer überflogen. In Rheinland-Pfalz ist das unbegleitete Angeln erst ab 16 Jahren möglich - Wahnsinn! Stell dir vor, Du bist 15, hast gerade Sex mit deiner Freundin gehabt, musst dann aber Papa anrufen, weil Du Karpfenangeln gehen willst...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Dawosch

Keine Ahnung ob es irgendwem hilft, aber als ich meine Prüfung letztes Jahr gemacht habe habe ich mir zum lernen der Fragen ne kleine Webapp gebaut. Die ist hier zu finden: https://ingressodev.github.io/fishexam/#/

Hauptsächlich können damit die Fragen gelernt werden. Es gibt auch einen Bereich für die Fische, da die originalen Fischbilder jedoch nicht verwendet werden dürfen sind diese nicht 1:1 wie in der Prüfung.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch gerne noch Erweiterungen einbauen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock

Danke für die App!


----------



## shx

Dawosch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es irgendwem hilft, aber als ich meine Prüfung letztes Jahr gemacht habe habe ich mir zum lernen der Fragen ne kleine Webapp gebaut. Die ist hier zu finden: https://ingressodev.github.io/fishexam/#/
> 
> Hauptsächlich können damit die Fragen gelernt werden. Es gibt auch einen Bereich für die Fische, da die originalen Fischbilder jedoch nicht verwendet werden dürfen sind diese nicht 1:1 wie in der Prüfung.
> 
> Bei Bedarf kann ich auch gerne noch Erweiterungen einbauen.


Da musste ich mich doch glatt registrieren für.. geile Scheiße, vielen Dank!  Komme selber eher aus der Datenbank-Ecke, aber die App ist wirklich unglaublich angenehm von der UI her, da können die diversen kommerziellen Produkte sich ne gewaltige Scheibe von abschneiden!

VG, Chris


----------



## Colophonius

Hey,

hat jemand eine Idee wie man sich sinnvoll ohne Kurs auf die praktische Prüfung vorbereiten kann? Ich habe zwar genügend Gerät hier, um moderne Angelgerätezusammenstellungen zeigen und so auch eine Vorbereitung für meine Freundin und einen guten Freund zu machen, wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne, wurde damals (mittlerweile auch schon knapp 15 Jahre her) schon uraltes Gerät mit nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Methoden dort für die Prüfung verwendet und ich habe keine Ahnung wie das heute ist.  Vielleicht kann ja auch einer der "Neuen" hier berichten. 

Viele Grüße
Colo


----------



## hanzz

Fischerprüfung -praktische Prüfung- – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
					






					asv-nienborg.de


----------



## Esox 1960

hanzz schrieb:


> Fischerprüfung -praktische Prüfung- – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asv-nienborg.de


Pilkrute,..............anständiges Gaff dabei ?


----------



## Colophonius

hanzz schrieb:


> Fischerprüfung -praktische Prüfung- – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asv-nienborg.de


1000 Dank!


----------



## Flatfischer

hanzz schrieb:


> Fischerprüfung -praktische Prüfung- – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asv-nienborg.de


Beim etwas schwereren Fischen (Karpfen, Hecht, Dorsch...) Schnur von 9 bis 17 kg Tragkraft?! Nun denn, sicher ist sicher...

Flatfischer


----------



## hanzz

Wenn die Prüfung nu ma so is. 
Keiner von uns angelt so wie es in dem praktischen Teil gelehrt und geprüft wird.


----------



## sharkbcn

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand weiß ob es dieses Programm von Moritz "Fischerprüfung für das Bundesland NRW" als Vollversion noch irgendwo gibt, damit konnte man sowohl Theorie als auch Praxis und Fischkunde üben .
Ich hab es vor knapp 15 Jahren benutzt und war restlos zufrieden.
Meine Frau ist nun auf der Suche nach einer Lernsoftware, leider habe ich es nicht mehr.

LG Tim


----------



## Mooskugel

sharkbcn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand weiß ob es dieses Programm von Moritz "Fischerprüfung für das Bundesland NRW" als Vollversion noch irgendwo gibt, damit konnte man sowohl Theorie als auch Praxis und Fischkunde üben .
> Ich hab es vor knapp 15 Jahren benutzt und war restlos zufrieden.
> Meine Frau ist nun auf der Suche nach einer Lernsoftware, leider habe ich es nicht mehr.
> 
> LG Tim


Link für die praktische Prüfung gibt es schon etwas weiter oben.

Theorie kannst du ebenfalls da lernen





						Übungsstunde neue Fischereiprüfung – Angelverein Nienborg Dinkel e.V.
					






					asv-nienborg.de
				



einmal anmelden. dann kann man loslegen. Sind alle Fragen der einzelnen Themengebiete vorhanden und man hat eine Übersicht über vorherige Übungsstunden. 

Für die Fischkunde gibt es beim LFV Westfalen die Original Fischkarten nbur in etwas kleiner.








						Fische in Nordrhein-Westfalen
					

Karten mit den Fischarten der Fischerprüfung




					webshop.lfv-westfalen.de


----------



## shx

Ich halte das heute frisch unterschriebene Prüfungszeugnis in Händen, bald es dann auch den deutschen Forellen an die Schuppen. 
Ich bin fehlerfrei durch die Prüfung gekommen, Vorbereitung komplett ohne Kurs, nur die im vorherigen Post verlinkten Fischkarten, ansonsten die Rutenzusammenstellung vom ASV Nienborg, und den unten zitierten und verlinkten famosen Fragentrainer vom User Dawosch.

Ein Kurs macht mMn wenn dann nur live Sinn, wo man auch wirklich am Gerät etwas gezeigt bekommt, die Onlinekurse lassen sich mit den 3 Quellen 100% ersetzen, das kostet alles zusammen knapp über 10€ für die Karten inkl. Versand.

Falls jemand Fragen hat immer gerne her damit. 

Und: Nochmal vielen Dank an alle, die hier guten Rat beitragen! 




Dawosch schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es irgendwem hilft, aber als ich meine Prüfung letztes Jahr gemacht habe habe ich mir zum lernen der Fragen ne kleine Webapp gebaut. Die ist hier zu finden: https://ingressodev.github.io/fishexam/#/
> 
> Hauptsächlich können damit die Fragen gelernt werden. Es gibt auch einen Bereich für die Fische, da die originalen Fischbilder jedoch nicht verwendet werden dürfen sind diese nicht 1:1 wie in der Prüfung.
> 
> Bei Bedarf kann ich auch gerne noch Erweiterungen einbauen.


----------



## Minimax

Hihi, ich mach grad aus Spass die Prüfung auf der verlinkten Seite (wirklich famos, diese Möglichkeit  )
Jedenfalls habbich grad nen Nahtod-Lachanfall  gekriegt bei folgender Frage:

"Was sind Jerks, Popper und Twister?"
A) nicht einheimische Fischarten
B) Randgruppen der Gesellschaft 
C) Moderne Kusntköder für den Fang von Raubfischen

Joah, so ist die ist Entwurfsabteilung der  Prüfungskommission: Immer knallhart am Puls der Zeit


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> Hihi, ich mach grad aus Spass die Prüfung auf der verlinkten Seite (wirklich famos, diese Möglichkeit  )
> Jedenfalls habbich grad nen Nahtod-Lachanfall  gekriegt bei folgender Frage:
> 
> "Was sind Jerks, Popper und Twister?"
> A) nicht einheimische Fischarten
> B) Randgruppen der Gesellschaft
> C) Moderne Kusntköder für den Fang von Raubfischen
> 
> Joah, so ist die ist Entwurfsabteilung der  Prüfungskommission: Immer knallhart am Puls der Zeit


Ich tippe auf "B". Diese Popper mit ihren gestylten Haare, ne, ne.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax

Jason schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf "B". Diese Popper mit ihren gestylten Haare, ne, ne.
> 
> Gruß Jason


ja, ganz genau, und in der UBahn und eigentlich überall sehe ich nur noch Jerks.

Mit den Twistern würde ich noch klarkommen, aber überall tauchen nun die Lipsis auf! Skandal!


----------



## Jason

Minimax schrieb:


> ja, ganz genau, und in der UBahn und eigentlich überall sehe ich nur noch Jerks.
> 
> Mit den Twistern würde ich noch klarkommen, aber überall tauchen nun die Lipsis auf! Skandal!


Ja, ja. Diese Lipsis, was die sich heraus nehmen. Unglaublich. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## AllesAusHolz

Minimax schrieb:


> "Was sind Jerks, Popper und Twister?"
> A) nicht einheimische Fischarten
> B) Randgruppen der Gesellschaft
> C) Moderne Kusntköder für den Fang von Raubfischen


ich bin für "B"


----------



## shx

Bei manchen Antwortmöglichkeiten, wünscht man sich schon, beim Konsum der offenbar beteiligten Mittel, dabeigewesen zu sein.


----------



## fwde

Was wird bei der Fischereiprüfung eigentlich heutzutage im Praxisteil abgefragt ?


----------



## FischFreund84

fwde schrieb:


> Was wird bei der Fischereiprüfung eigentlich heutzutage im Praxisteil abgefragt ?


In NRW heißt "Praxisteil" nur, dass du eine Karte mit einer Aufgabe (Rute zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch / Posenangeln auf Karpfen oder ähnliches) ziehst und dann einmal die Rute samt Zubehör zusammenlegen oder zusammenbauen musst. Das war es dann auch schon.


----------

